# Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3/360)



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, it's true, they finally announced it.




The release date is supposed to be later this year which should suggest that they've been working on the sequel for pretty much ever since FFXIII was completed. Lets see. I for one am excited about it. 







Official Site:


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Why..why?

I mean..this..thing..has better chances of coming out than Versus.

I just don't know what the fuck Square-Enix is thinking right now..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

They renamed agito as well, so its no longer apart of the XIII universe  Now its "Type 0" apparently


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Rikuto (Jan 18, 2011)

If it's as good as it's predecessor, then I'd be happy.

But simply adding a '2' on the end?

Real imaginative thinking right there. Prime example folks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

...Who asked for this, honestly? Wasn't this game criticized to high hell?

Oh wait, nevermind. I forgot the company in question.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Kamikengen said:


> If it's as good as it's predecessor, then I'd be happy.
> 
> But simply adding a '2' on the end?
> 
> Real imaginative thinking right there. Prime example folks.



Its like "X-2" but this time its "XIII - 2"

edit: new image


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its like "X-2" but this time its "XIII - 2"
> 
> edit: new image



Oh..OH GOD.

I just realised.

If the trend is kept..what if XIII-2 is as sucky from XIII as X-2 was from X? 

Edit:

Pop Princess Lightning confirmed.

Tis over Square-Enix,tis over.


----------



## BVB (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked XIII, so I'm looking forward to this.

And Lightning's looking good on that pic.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

The quote on the official site goes on something like:

"The thing obtained by the person who defied the gods,"


We'll probably get more later on, I'll add the link to the OP.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its like "X-2" but this time its "XIII - 2"
> 
> edit: new image


Lightning's armpit looks so smooth.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 18, 2011)

Calling it now: this one will be even worse than XIII.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh..OH GOD.
> 
> I just realised.
> 
> ...



You will be happy to know that the director of X-2 is directing XIII-2!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Btw, look at the pic, she's using a normal sword, not her gunsword. It seems like this game world will be way lower tech than XIII since now with out the lushie they're not going to have magic technology for nothing any more. 

This will actually make the game more of a traditional FF than XIII was lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2011)

Well this sucks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

hopefully this is better than 13...HOPEFULLY


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Watching the XIII-2 trailer on the stream now, very short. Just that bit that is in the pic I posted before but damn Lightning's new outfit shows off A LOT of leg now 
Lots of feathers in her costume too....


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> The quote on the official site goes on something like:
> 
> "The thing obtained by the person who defied the gods,"
> 
> ...



lol i know you probally shitted yourself Dre when this got announced, funniest thing is that im almost about to complete ff13, an now this


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 18, 2011)

If this pushes back Agito and Versus, then screw this.

I mean the game itself was rather disappointing, why make another one?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 18, 2011)

I hated all the characters of XIII so I don't feel hyped for this, but gonna play it at some point I guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2011)

in b4 costume change gameplay like X-2


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> You will be happy to know that the director of X-2 is directing XIII-2!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me exactly what was so bad about XIII?  I didn't play it but I've watched large amounts of gameplay and it looks pretty fun and with a pretty good story, music, and characters.

I mean, sure, there aren't any towns but if anything that just helps with emphasizing how isolated and in deep shit the characters are.  Given the story it wouldn't have made sense to have towns and such.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Linearity, Vanille, Cliches


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope...smfh lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope has actual character development, people just have fun hating him like Shinji from eva just because they feel unmanly about him .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Hopefully the sequel will be a few years later so Hope can be of age and all the HopeXLightning shippers can finally get out of my goddamned face


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

She looks quite sexier though, it could be attributed to her exchange of virginities with Hope.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 18, 2011)

Still don't understand where all the hate from FF XIII is coming from but a sequel was expected.

As long as its nothing like FF X-2, it shouldn't be that bad of a game.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

nice armor, lightning, a bit of leg there  Not digging the bad guy's generic predisposition though


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Generic is better than the XIII bad guy 

But dat leg


----------



## Angelus (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh SE, when will you guys understand that all we want is Versus XIII and not another crappy spin-off game...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

my overhyped predisposition for versus 13 has softened somewhat, give me all the games you got SE, youve gotta make up for thefailure that was 14 after all


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Linearity, Vanille, Cliches





shyakugaun said:


> Hope...smfh lol



Cliches are in so many video games (particularly jrpgs) that I don't see how that is much of a complaint.

I heard that the game gets less linear further in, but even so linearity does not a bad game make.  Look at Super Castlevania IV.

Disliking some of the characters is nothing new; I don't think I've ever played an RPG where I liked all the characters.  I'd understand this complaint if the characters had incredibly crappy development/presentation, but doesn't make sense to say that a game 'sucks' as if it were an objective fact based upon something as subjective as 'I don't like character X.'


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

FF13 was the worst final fantasy game in the main series, and now they want to make an adaption from it? goddamn why are they so fucking terrible


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

^ 

Dat leg in HQ 







Gaawa-chan said:


> Cliches are in so many video games (particularly jrpgs) that I don't see how that is much of a complaint.
> 
> I heard that the game gets less linear further in, but even so linearity does not a bad game make.  Look at Super Castlevania IV.
> 
> Disliking some of the characters is nothing new; I don't think I've ever played an RPG where I liked all the characters.  I'd understand this complaint if the characters had incredibly crappy development/presentation, but doesn't make sense to say that a game 'sucks' as if it were an objective fact based upon something as subjective as 'I don't like character X.'




The main strike against it if you want to be difficult is that its not innovative at all, its basically a parody of all the bad JRPG cliches in a serious setting, that applies to its story as well as its characters, and many elements of gameplay  And considering that FF has many innovative titles under its belt, this is a major disappointment to fans. Its not that its particularly "bad", its just not exceptionally good.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 18, 2011)

lightning looks so awesome in this pic!
looks like an armor to me.. and somehow a castle or kingdom in the background..
would fit to that armor.

and somehow that guy on the logo resembles Fang a bit. Maybe it was the concept from "male Fang"..

or its just me who wants my fav char in XIII in XIII-2 .. but very unlikely if she is a crystal holding cocoon..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Magoichi (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe Square-Enix are making this because it is an opportunity for them to put things right in a game where the majority of things just went wrong?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

well, nothing could be worse then ff13 so at least this one might be worth 20 bucks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd certainly hope so Mago  I'm almost inclined to believe it based on their press statement 


But then i remember X-2 and i curse them over again...of course X was good, and X-2 was crap..so maybe now the reverse will come true?


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked 13 so i'm looking forward to this just hope it doesn't go the way of X-2, also dat leg


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

how much you guys wanna bet ff13-2 will be another chick flick?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

Am i the only one excited for this? I enjoyed XIII, it was far from the best but it WAS enjoyable. Not to mention it's great for 360 owners that want to play a FF game and not have to buy a PS3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

It'll be better for 360 owners now that they're actually making the 360 version alongside the ps3 version as opposed to lazily porting it halfway through 

This way the quality most certainly be higher than its predecessor


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

^ Exactly, i have hopes that this will be better than the first and will shut the haters up.

Can't watch that vid right now 'cause of the computer i'm on right now


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how much you guys wanna bet ff13-2 will be another chick flick?



It's quite possible but i can believe right? right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't believe they are actually making FF-XIII-2 instead of this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A0AU1eNSXk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


What happened to you SE?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't mind it being a chick flick. As long as it has better gameplay and characters.

@Ciupy, what do you mean by instead? Aren't they both in development?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

you cant really blame them from what i see, i mean, everything im shown from the japanese pop culture is utter shit and disgust.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't mind it being a chick flick. As long as it has better gameplay and characters.
> 
> @Ciupy, what do you mean by instead? Aren't they both in development?



They are..but from what I am seeing..they actually put effort into making FFXIII-2 instead of concentrating on Versus.

That's a crime against gaming..


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm somewhat looking forward to playing this. FFXIII was an okay game throughout, with enjoyable gameplay.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought I was seeing things when I saw the thread title.


----------



## Jade (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't hate XIII but I do hope it improves on some of the things that were bothersome, smh Hope.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

VANIIIIIIIIIIIILLE!!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how much you guys wanna bet ff13-2 will be another chick flick?



With more chicks I hope.


----------



## Vai (Jan 18, 2011)

Lindzei must appear in this one.....

yes, thats what I want.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I can't believe they are actually making FF-XIII-2 instead of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A0AU1eNSXk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




I think I know what happened. After their success on the PS1 they quickly proceeded to form a human centipede by shoving each others heads up their collective asses. They survived by eating each others shit and then regurgitating it, lapping it up and throwing it up again and calling said throw up... a game.

Or their real creative talent moved on to work at other studios, like LVL5, Mistwalker and so on.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

If they change from that crap battle system that plays for you, then it could be alright.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

SquareEnix is officially a joke now.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SquareEnix is officially a joke now.



Implying they hadn't been a joke for nearly a decade.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Implying they hadn't been a joke for nearly a decade.



But it's now official, more than ever.

Edit: I like how they're focusing on Lightning, the most least interesting character.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its like "X-2" but this time its "XIII - 2"
> 
> edit: new image


Yeah but atleast Final fantasy X was a great game unlike XIII

I do hope this turns out to be good.Now versus 13  is looking great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

They have been sorely lacking in the past, sure, but this is like a corporate memo to the world stating "We officially suck now.".

I mean DQIX was alright, and 4 Heroes was semi-okay, too. But you can't look past the Children of Manas and FFXIIIs.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Was Nier Square? It was pretty good.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 18, 2011)

so you want final fantasy versus xiii? 
yeah yeah yeah!
card crusher



lightning looks delicious though.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 18, 2011)

Good news. I actually enjoyed FF XIII more than any FF game on PS2 so I will definitely buy FF XIII-2 as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 18, 2011)

This one shouldn't have all the linearity because I'm sure Square heard the complaints and took action on it. Not to mention they have all of Pulse, something way bigger than Cocoon.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 18, 2011)

i might buy it, but i hope it gets off the linear storyline


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 18, 2011)

Lightning in full armour? Square Enix, are you shitting me? How does that make sense? is this alternate universe? Gunblade Lightning was kinda better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Was Nier Square? It was pretty good.


 Yeah it was, actually. And that game was badass. I guess there is hope for SquareEnix yet if they actually made a NIER 2. But they won't because they suck now.


Tsukiyo said:


> i might buy it, but i hope it gets off the linear storyline


 Just suggesting you'll possibly buy it is enough to get banned from the gaming dept.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just suggesting you'll possibly buy it is enough to get banned from the gaming dept.



Oh quit yer damn whining. 

FFXIII was an excellent game. I'm not going to bother defending it with a rant because I've already done that about a bagillion times... But I will say that I don't approve of this sequel.

It's pretty obvious they're trying to justify the game by showing off more of Lightning's skin, so... It's not going to be a very good game. I wouldn't be surprised if they scrapped the Optima Change system, which would be the dumbest thing they've ever done considering it's the best combat system in Final Fantasy history.


----------



## Arkevil (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh quit yer damn whining.
> 
> FFXIII was an excellent game. I'm not going to bother defending it with a rant because I've already done that about a bagillion times... But I will say that I don't approve of this sequel.
> 
> It's pretty obvious they're trying to justify the game by showing off more of Lightning's skin, so... It's not going to be a very good game. I wouldn't be surprised if they scrapped the Optima Change system, which would be the dumbest thing they've ever done considering it's the best combat system in Final Fantasy history.



Yes...Final Fantasy XIII is absolutely my favorite PS3 game. 

We just gotta be happy they aren't making Lightning into a pop-artist! Honestly...i don't care what shes wearing...as long as she is still badass....which looks to be the case 

That combat system should be used for every Final Fantasy game...its so addicting!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, to those of you who have read the epilogue novel Lighting's armor makes sense.

After all, by the end of XIII all the technology-giving fal'cie had been dead and the people had to survive in Pulse.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, to those of you who have read the epilogue novel Lighting's armor makes sense.
> 
> After all, by the end of XIII all the technology-giving fal'cie had been dead and the people had to survive in Pulse.



...There's an epilogue novel?

Wait, lemme get this straight... So XIII-2 is set a few years into the future, where everyone reverts from their high-tech civilisation to a medieval one... And Lightning wears a skimpy feathered armour in this new world, which proposes she doesn't have Odin any more since white feathers don't go well with rose petals, before facing off against someone with their own feathered armour?


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait there is an epilogue novel?. Just hope it's not like Warcraft where they introduce characters and expect those who haven't read the books to know who they are when they turn up in WoW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I might try the game, but only if I can steal it off some fanboy outside a gamestop.


Where do you live, Lyra?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

@ Dreikoo...I figured that was the case.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Good news. I actually enjoyed FF XIII more than any FF game on *PS2*



......Wut?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might try the game, but only if I can steal it off some fanboy outside a gamestop.
> 
> 
> Where do you live, Lyra?



Bloody hell, man! First you want me to flap my arms like a loony for four thousand miles to bring you a game, and now you want to stalk me!? IS NOTHING SACRED TO YOU?!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> ...There's an epilogue novel?
> 
> Wait, lemme get this straight... So XIII-2 is set a few years into the future, where everyone reverts from their high-tech civilisation to a medieval one... And Lightning wears a skimpy feathered armour in this new world, which proposes she doesn't have Odin any more since white feathers don't go well with rose petals, before facing off against someone with their own feathered armour?



Yep, you know of those prequel novels which were released before the game was out on the official website? It's a part of those, only, it was released in an actual book some time after the game since it had actual spoilers about the game in it.

Playing the game while having read all those chapters made everything all the more familiar. It's like watching a movie based on a book and the characters are not altered for the movie at all but are exactly as you remember them. I already loved everything about the game before even playing it due to them.


Here's the link to translations:


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Does the x-2 trailer have any ff13 spoilers ? Havent finished the game yet


----------



## Agitation (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't wait to give it a try at least, XIII was pretty good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah it has spoilers.

Btw, I'm just reading the second story in part 7 again and it's as amazing as i remember it, that Fang is truly awesome.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2011)

ugh, not again square.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll have to read that novel when i have time. I didn't even know there was one.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

aight then i wont watch


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Linearity, Vanille, Cliches



I know this is somewhat sarcastic but

FFX Was the most linear FF out there yet no one bitched about that.  Also FFXIII had better graphics, gameplay, storyline and characters (Except hope who needed more punches than snow got)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Bloody hell, man! First you want me to flap my arms like a loony for four thousand miles to bring you a game, and now you want to stalk me!? IS NOTHING SACRED TO YOU?!


 There are no limits to the lengths I will go to play RPGs, brah.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey the US site is up already



says its coming out next winter, guess its really coming out this year


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I know this is somewhat sarcastic but
> 
> FFX Was the most linear FF out there yet no one bitched about that.  Also FFXIII had better graphics, gameplay, storyline and characters (Except hope who needed more punches than snow got)


FFXIII did not have a better story. I mean it could have but in the end the story wasn't executed very well and there were various parts which made zero sense. I don't even like FF10's story that much but at least it wasn't a complete disaster by the end of the game. Characters... well, I can probably agree with that but topping FF10 is nothing to brag about. Also, I prefer FF13's battle system but overall I'd say FF10's gameplay was superior since Sphere Grid actually was a fun and cool system whereas Crystarium was completely pointless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Silly me i linked to the novels about the events before the game starts above, i edited it but just to make sure i'll post the actual link to the 8-chapter epilogue here too:


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 18, 2011)

Square has run out of idea's. Instead of  putting effort into creating a new game there craping out a sequel based of a mediocre game that was 40+ hours of dungeon crawling.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't be the only person who screamed in joy like a little bitch at the thought of XIII-2?

Seriously, did anyone like XIII besides me and my friends?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

I screamed....like a man


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2011)

My lengthy, well thought out response to this


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

The only people who loved FF XIII were those that think Cinematics>Gameplay. Honestly, the battle system was just plain bad.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Cinematic doesn't surpass gameplay but story sure does for me and i loved the story in FFXIII, i beat the game in just 5 days for crying out loud...and it was Christmas holiday when the JP version was released so those were some pretty big days .


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

I enjoyed it and yes i am looking forward to this but then i think of X-2 and wheep.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I thought the story was interesting and the characters weren't THAT bad (for absolutely awful I look at Super Milk Chan) Personaly I hope its like a 3 or so year Timeskip so my little shipping heart can get Hope/Vanille


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The only people who loved FF XIII were those that think Cinematics>Gameplay. Honestly, the battle system was just plain bad.



Thats kind of insulting, considering I don't think that way at all.

FFXIII was good to me. Don't know what your beef is with the battle system, but whatever.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

It's streamlined to the point it can play for you. Yet battles can take a long time, it ends up being boring.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> It's streamlined to the point it can play for you. Yet battles can take a long time, it ends up being boring.



I was pretty engaged with the battle system personally. It had me hanging of my seat on a few fights. Its probably one of my favorites besides FFVII's and X's battle system.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> It's streamlined to the point it can play for you. Yet battles can take a long time, it ends up being boring.



If you have anyone to blame its the people who called the FFX battle system shit thats why they went back to it (and IMO one of the reasons FFX-2 was fucking stupid


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was pretty engaged with the battle system personally. It had me hanging of my seat on a few fights. Its probably one of my favorites besides FFVII's and X's battle system.



How dare you have a different opinion than me! jk.

You're in the minority. Different strokes for different folks, but there's more folks on my side


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The only people who loved FF XIII were those that think Cinematics>Gameplay. Honestly, the battle system was just plain bad.



Wait, what? That's actually completely wrong, since 99% of gamers hated FFXIII and 99% of gamers think cinematics>gameplay. Why else would they keep buying crap like Call of Duty and constantly degrading games like Disgaea for using sprites?

As for the Battle System, how was it "just plain bad"? While I acknowledge that fully recovering health between battles is a pain and, while I never actually experienced it myself, that the death of the party leader was Game Over was all kinds of stupid...

Everything else, the battle system itself, was beautiful. The Optima Change system was brilliantly conceived, replacing static jobs for something far more flexible. The different set ups you could have were truly ingenious - having an all-out physical offensive, or a party that healed itself while weakening the enemies with buffs or even a defensive lineup that even the toughest attacks couldn't break - all quickly switched with the press of a button. With the inclusion of Breaks and a fixed number of attack slots per turn, the Optima Change system was something more than just a way to change what abilities your team could use - it was like a swaying motion, letting you step back or fiercely charge in an instant, giving you the ability to adapt to any situation in a battle.

No other combat system in Final Fantasy comes close.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wait, what? That's actually completely wrong, since 99% of gamers hated FFXIII and 99% of gamers think cinematics>gameplay. Why else would they keep buying crap like Call of Duty and constantly degrading games like Disgaea for using sprites?
> 
> As for the Battle System, how was it "just plain bad"? While I acknowledge that fully recovering health between battles is a pain and, while I never actually experienced it myself, that the death of the party leader was Game Over was all kinds of stupid...
> 
> ...


Well said 

I loved the battle system, kept me hooked the whole game and essentially made the game. Anyother system wouldn't have worked quite as well and overall it's easily the best FF battle system ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I know this is somewhat sarcastic but
> 
> FFX Was the most linear FF out there yet no one bitched about that.  Also FFXIII had better graphics, gameplay, storyline and characters (Except hope who needed more punches than snow got)



 I loved FFX so i can't really relate to your opinion here 

The differences being, i never wanted to choke any of the characters (except for tidus like 1 time), i don't care about graphics as that game came out almost 10 years ago so it obviously wouldn't have better graphics than a game that just came out last year  I liked the story better in X, as i found Tidus's search for his Father and Yuna's journey to kill Sin very engaging...

And most importantly; I FUCKING LOVED THE TURN BASED COMBAT. The gameplay of the FF series i've thought has gone downhill ever since they adopted that crappy "semi real time" effect of X-2(what a load of shit that was don't get me started).

I like it better when i can actually think out my plans with all my squadmates instead of having to mash the X button over and over so i don't die


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh joy XIII wasn't bad enough so we need another shitty game! Its pretty funny how two of my least favorite FFs get sequels.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wait, what? That's actually completely wrong, since 99% of gamers hated FFXIII and 99% of gamers think cinematics>gameplay. Why else would they keep buying crap like Call of Duty and constantly degrading games like Disgaea for using sprites?
> 
> As for the Battle System, how was it "just plain bad"? While I acknowledge that fully recovering health between battles is a pain and, while I never actually experienced it myself, that the death of the party leader was Game Over was all kinds of stupid...
> 
> ...



The game plays itself, that is all. You're reduced to pressing one button at the right time. That's the way I felt anyway.

The fact that none of the story is told through actual gameplay is my main issue. It's the point A to point B, cutscene get; that I have an issue with. It lacks immersion because it pulls you away from control of the character with every cutscene. From what I've seen of Versus XIII they actually might have some immersion, the world isn't so static when you're actually playing. I'm sorry but as of late I'm starting to agree with those who believe Jrpg's need to catch up with Wrpg's.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wait, what? That's actually completely wrong, since 99% of gamers hated FFXIII and 99% of gamers think cinematics>gameplay. Why else would they keep buying crap like Call of Duty and constantly degrading games like Disgaea for using sprites?
> 
> As for the Battle System, how was it "just plain bad"? While I acknowledge that fully recovering health between battles is a pain and, while I never actually experienced it myself, that the death of the party leader was Game Over was all kinds of stupid...
> 
> ...


Totally agreed.

Btw, you see the link to the epilogue novel? It's on the last page.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2011)

lol I still need to finish XIII


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> ...There's an epilogue novel?
> 
> Wait, lemme get this straight... So XIII-2 is set a few years into the future, where everyone reverts from their high-tech civilisation to a medieval one... And Lightning wears a skimpy feathered armour in this new world, which proposes she doesn't have Odin any more since white feathers don't go well with rose petals, before facing off against someone with their own feathered armour?



i thought it was set a few years prior to the events of xiii


----------



## Fireball (Jan 18, 2011)

i felt the battle system of _final fantasy xiii_ was pretty engaging. it was fun experimenting and setting up different teams with various strategies. at times, it was the thing that kept me playing which is kinda ironic because usually i don't like the battle system but the story is it that keeps me going. 

well anyway, lets see how this will turn out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wait, what? That's actually completely wrong, since 99% of gamers hated FFXIII and 99% of gamers think cinematics>gameplay. Why else would they keep buying crap like Call of Duty and constantly degrading games like Disgaea for using sprites?
> 
> As for the Battle System, how was it "just plain bad"? While I acknowledge that fully recovering health between battles is a pain and, while I never actually experienced it myself, that the death of the party leader was Game Over was all kinds of stupid...
> 
> ...



Well put.

The game had its flaws but it was no where near as bad as people make it seem. Just because it didn't reach the insane expectations people had doesn't make it a bad game


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> i thought it was set a few years prior to the events of xiii



There's two novels, one which starts a few years prior to the game and leads up to the start of it and the other which is the epilogue, set after the game's end.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Well put.
> 
> The game had its flaws but it was no where near as bad as people make it seem. Just because it didn't reach the insane expectations people had doesn't make it a bad game



I think alot of people were butt hurt it didn't live up to the hype and mindlessly flame it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wait, what? That's actually completely wrong, since 99% of gamers hated FFXIII and 99% of gamers think cinematics>gameplay. Why else would they keep buying crap like Call of Duty and constantly degrading games like Disgaea for using sprites?
> 
> As for the Battle System, how was it "just plain bad"? While I acknowledge that fully recovering health between battles is a pain and, while I never actually experienced it myself, that the death of the party leader was Game Over was all kinds of stupid...
> 
> ...



Damn straight.  While the gameplay/combat was different, it was pretty darned enjoyable.

Love every bit when my import came for my birthday. =3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Or maybe, everyone just has differing opinions and tastes hm? Of course not


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2011)

As one of the few people who liked FFXIII, I can look forward for this sequel. I hope it isn't "FFX-2 bad" though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 18, 2011)

For what justified reason do SE thinks that this game needs a sequel?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

^

Well, in Japan it sold like 2.5 million copies in like 2 days or something.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

meh prefer this than Versus

Too bad Fang is dead, she and Sazh were the only good characters in the game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

how can people praise the game? it was terrible for a game. when did it all of a sudden become necessary to put 10 hours of movie into a game? guess whats more fun then FF13? mario, LOZ, Metroid, super smash bros, etc.

those games have barely any movie, they are actually games. FF13 is a movie that you play. People who like it must really love stories and have low standards of battle mechanics and customization, and love linearity since ff13 is like the most linear rpg ive ever played.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> meh prefer this than Versus
> 
> Too bad Fang is dead, she and Sazh were the only good characters in the game



Dude, read the epilogue novel i posted the link to a few pages back, she's not dead.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha, wow, this is stupid... I'll only THINK about getting it if Fang comes back. Best female FF character since... a long time.

Oh, or if Nobuo Uematsu does the soundtrack, since I'm a shameless Nobuo Eumatsu fanboy.

FFXIII was pretty boring in all honesty (haven't finished it, but read spoilers so I know how it ends). Considering half the cast was unlikable and the closest thing they have to a villain with personality dies fairly early on, yeah...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

Barthandalus didn't die early on


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 18, 2011)

Huh? Barthandalus gets a personality? When?

I was talking about Cid Raines.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

Raines has as much personality as a piece of cardboard

Worst Cid ever


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 18, 2011)

He's still more interesting than Barthandalus. 

But that's not really saying much I guess...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> meh prefer this than Versus
> 
> Too bad Fang is dead, she and Sazh were the only good characters in the game



come on are you fucking serious ? Spoilers smfh, shit


----------



## Helix (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how can people praise the game? it was terrible for a game. when did it all of a sudden become necessary to put 10 hours of movie into a game? guess whats more fun then FF13? mario, LOZ, Metroid, super smash bros, etc.
> 
> those games have barely any movie, they are actually games. FF13 is a movie that you play. People who like it must really love stories and have low standards of battle mechanics and customization, and love linearity since ff13 is like the most linear rpg ive ever played.



Final Fantasy is an entirely different animal than the games you listed that focused on gameplay. Also, there is a huge difference in the generation you are comparing it to. Storylines and cutscenes were probably not achievable to the level they are today, especially given the technology back then. Sure, the stories were more text-based, and thus it gave room for them to focus more on the gameplay. There is no denying the games you mentioned are what games should be, which is gameplay over cinematics, but the technology today gives the developers the opportunity to tell a story in greater detail than previously done on older consoles. 

The fact that Mario, LOZ, and the like are not riddled with cutscenes like Final Fantasy is because they are the type of game that does not need to change what already worked from the beginning when on the older Nintendo systems. Something Sonic should've taken note from. On a side note, listing Super Smash Bros when degrading FF13 is a bit silly since that is a fighting game.

MGS4 is another game that gets hit with the stupid "hur dur 20 hours worth of cinematics" complaint. It is a valid complaint, but if you are a MGS-fan, you knew coming in it was an already story-heavy game. Outside of the cinematics, the gameplay was great. People who complain about the run-and-gun nature parts of the game clearly were playing on easier game setting. But, that's for another discussion.

FF13 is not perfect by no means, but it was still enjoyable in my opinion. Sure, the customization may have been weak, but I thought the battle system was a little different from the norm of the simplified turn-based battle system.

Gamers today should want good gameplay. But I think others also like that immersion factor they get from playing through a good story, which is what FF13 was aiming for. That is the kind of game that Heavy Rain is as well, a "movie that you play through" as you said.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how can people praise the game? it was terrible for a game. when did it all of a sudden become necessary to put 10 hours of movie into a game? guess whats more fun then FF13? mario, LOZ, Metroid, super smash bros, etc.
> 
> those games have barely any movie, they are actually games. FF13 is a movie that you play. People who like it must really love stories and have low standards of battle mechanics and customization, and love linearity since ff13 is like the most linear rpg ive ever played.



This kind of post makes me laugh... Aren't these reasons, the very same ones that people like Nova are berating FFXIII, the reasons practically everyone absolutely loves MGS4? In terms of battle mechanics, however, FFXIII is the best in a damn long time. Heck, it may even be the best battle system in an RPG ever - if only because so many refuse to change from the one Final Fantasy introduced and improved over the decades.

As for low standards, I would say I probably do. I enjoy games lots of people put aside for stupid reasons and there are plenty of popular games I cannot understand the appeal of. Perhaps I'm just not as picky as most modern gamers, I dunno. Perhaps I can just appreciate a game and enjoy the best parts about it, rather than remaining pessimistic and only paying attention to the worst parts.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol There is no fucking way I am getting this after the travesty that was 13, I don?t care if it gets the best reviews in the world. Oh and a message to Square enix....................fuck you.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> come on are you fucking serious ? Spoilers smfh, shit



You had the game since March, brah. 

Hiya, Kaname. ^^


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

We better be able to fight Titan


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> mario, LOZ, Metroid, super smash bros, etc.



Bad examples, there hasn't been a good one of any of those titles since the N64(Excluding the first Metroid Prime which was legit).


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> You had the game since March, brah.
> 
> Hiya, Kaname. ^^



dbb ? lol still, im almost to the end tho.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> dbb ? lol still, im almost to the end tho.



Yessir, that's the one.

Oh, good. Chapter 11 or something?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> This kind of post makes me laugh... Aren't these reasons, the very same ones that people like Nova are berating FFXIII, the reasons practically everyone absolutely loves MGS4? In terms of battle mechanics, however, FFXIII is the best in a damn long time. Heck, it may even be the best battle system in an RPG ever - if only because so many refuse to change from the one Final Fantasy introduced and improved over the decades.
> 
> As for low standards, I would say I probably do. I enjoy games lots of people put aside for stupid reasons and there are plenty of popular games I cannot understand the appeal of. Perhaps I'm just not as picky as most modern gamers, I dunno. Perhaps I can just appreciate a game and enjoy the best parts about it, rather than remaining pessimistic and only paying attention to the worst parts.



MGS4 is actually a fun game. I would actually like ff13 if it was a good game. Hell, its a good movie, but not a good game. MGS4 is both.

The battle system is good, but not the best. And the reason is because you have to consider the whole package. The games mechanics, including the battle system was not without flaws. Terrible leveling system, if it can even be called that, terrible customization, and everyone once in awhile you'd spend 20 minutes in a battle that you could have easily dodged.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yessir, that's the one.
> 
> Oh, good. Chapter 11 or something?



yea how'd you know ? just got off that underground spike ball thing


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Bad examples, there hasn't been a good one of any of those titles since the N64(Excluding the first Metroid Prime which was legit).



stick to the playstation because its the only thing you know what you're talking about


----------



## Awesome (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> MGS4 is actually a fun game. I would actually like ff13 if it was a good game. Hell, its a good movie, but not a good game. MGS4 is both.
> 
> The battle system is good, but not the best. And the reason is because you have to consider the whole package. The games mechanics, including the battle system was not without flaws. Terrible leveling system, if it can even be called that, terrible customization, and everyone once in awhile you'd spend 20 minutes in a battle that you could have easily dodged.



I played through the whole game with no crystarium, and there wasn't one fight that wasn't a boss fight that took me 20 minutes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

The most a regular fight should take is 5 mins, but thats still far too long imo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

i think ive had a 10 minute battle

20 minutes was a stretch, but still, too long.

They should have expanded on FF12's gameplay, it was the best in the series


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> i think ive had a 10 minute battle
> 
> 20 minutes was a stretch, but still, too long.
> 
> They should have expanded on FF12's gameplay, it was the best in the series



I didn't like the battle system at all let the Gambits do the work while i sit back and watch? no thanks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really impressed. I have no idea why she's wearing that sort of clothes either, just seems off to me.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 18, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> For what justified reason do SE thinks that this game needs a sequel?



Same reason they ignore Kingdom Hearts 3, same reason they ignore the Chrono series, same reason they dont remake FF7, same reason VS13 has no release date; they are stupid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

Sindri said:


> I didn't like the battle system at all let the Gambits do the work while i sit back and watch? no thanks.



well sure if you let the gambits do everything its a pretty nice excuse to not play the game, but if you actually dont use the gambits then it becomes really fun.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

hope they add a form of limits and team specials


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Same reason they ignore Kingdom Hearts 3, same reason they ignore the Chrono series, same reason they dont remake FF7, same reason VS13 has no release date; they are stupid.



Don't forget FFXIV.


----------



## Shay (Jan 18, 2011)

I loved X-2 and XIII. I'm really excited for this. It'll be fun, guys.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Same reason they ignore Kingdom Hearts 3, same reason they ignore the Chrono series, same reason they dont remake FF7, same reason VS13 has no release date; they are stupid.



Blame Nomura for KH3's delay. The guy can't just sit down and work on one project, so he goes off and starts a dozen. Then he realises how everyone is still waiting for KH3, so he releases a bunch of irrelevant midquels like 358/2 Days and Re-Coded that people only actually buy because either they're retards or because they're retards.

As for FFVII's remake, they already explained it - regardless of the obscene amount of cash they'd get for doing it, they know it'd be impossible. If they changed the script, people would complain. If they didn't change the script, people would complain. If they added towns, Materia, weapons, dungeons and bosses, people would complain. If they didn't add all of that, people would complain. If every town wasn't rendered in beautiful HD, people would complain. If areas had to be sacrificed so that everything else could be rendered in beautiful HD, people would complain. If in-game events were replaced with cutscenes, people would complain. If in-game events weren't replaced with cutscenes, people would complain.

Basically there's no way to please everyone and so it's better to just not touch the damn thing. Everyone wants something specific out of the remake and there's no way to make everyone happy. Which just isn't worth the hundreds of millions of yen and years of development time it would cost Square Enix.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> well sure if you let the gambits do everything its a pretty nice excuse to not play the game, *but if you actually dont use the gambits then it becomes really fun.*



Then your not actually playing the game the way it was meant to be played and you didn't enjoy the real battle system.

People just had high expectations for this game and love to knit pick all the flaws it had. Of course it wasn't the greatest FF ever, but clearly it's not the worst. 

Just because it wasn't hiding the linearity that all FF's have and the battle system wasn't anything familiar, doesn't mean it wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> well sure if you let the gambits do everything its a pretty nice excuse to not play the game, but if you actually dont use the gambits then it becomes really fun.



I can see what your saying but i shouldn't have to turn off a feature and handicap myself to make the battles more fun.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Blame Nomura for KH3's delay. The guy can't just sit down and work on one project, so he goes off and starts a dozen. Then he realises how everyone is still waiting for KH3, so he releases a bunch of irrelevant midquels like 358/2 Days and Re-Coded that people only actually buy because either they're retards or because they're retards.
> 
> As for FFVII's remake, they already explained it - regardless of the obscene amount of cash they'd get for doing it, they know it'd be impossible. If they changed the script, people would complain. If they didn't change the script, people would complain. If they added towns, Materia, weapons, dungeons and bosses, people would complain. If they didn't add all of that, people would complain. If every town wasn't rendered in beautiful HD, people would complain. If areas had to be sacrificed so that everything else could be rendered in beautiful HD, people would complain. If in-game events were replaced with cutscenes, people would complain. If in-game events weren't replaced with cutscenes, people would complain.
> 
> Basically there's no way to please everyone and so it's better to just not touch the damn thing. Everyone wants something specific out of the remake and there's no way to make everyone happy. Which just isn't worth the hundreds of millions of yen and years of development time it would cost Square Enix.




Well judging by FF13, and now the sequel to FF13. I don't think Square cares much about complaints, there loyalties lie with $. A remake of FF7 would bring in shit loads of cash, it could possible be there best selling game ever. Not to remake it cause everyone can't be pleased is a cop-out. All entertainment companies know you can't please everyone, doesn't mean you shouldn't do your best.

Also I fail to see how people would complain if they added stuff. Who in there right mind plays an RPG and gets pissed at more towns, magic, weapons, side missions, ect.. It was these things that made FF7 so fun. The only thing I could see people bitching at is the battle system. I personally want an action based one, but some might want to keep the TBS.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

There aren't enough people with PS3's to make a FFVII remake the best selling game ever. That and Final Fantasy doesn't sell well to the younger western audience like it used to. The kids are too busy playing their call of duties.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Well judging by FF13, and now the sequel to FF13. I don't think Square cares much about complaints, there loyalties lie with $. A remake of FF7 would bring in shit loads of cash, it could possible be there best selling game ever. Not to remake it cause everyone can't be pleased is a cop-out. All entertainment companies know you can't please everyone, doesn't mean you shouldn't do your best.
> 
> Also I fail to see how people would complain if they added stuff. Who in there right mind plays an RPG and gets pissed at more towns, magic, weapons, side missions, ect.. It was these things that made FF7 so fun. The only thing I could see people bitching at is the battle system. I personally want an action based one, but some might want to keep the TBS.



You use the internet and you don't think people would complain about stuff being added if they made a remake, really?  You would get people complaining just for the sake of it and to be dicks.  I would like to see a remake of seven it was my first FF and PS1 game so it holds a special place with me but i stopped holding my breath long ago.


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how can people praise the game? it was terrible for a game. when did it all of a sudden become necessary to put 10 hours of movie into a game? guess whats more fun then FF13? mario, LOZ, Metroid, super smash bros, etc.



Then play those games. Your making it sound like the moment you moved there would always be a cutscene. It wasn't like Dirge of Cerberus, sorry. And XIII wasn't just about the CGI scenes either. There was a ton of gameplay including the rest of the missions you had to finish after you completed the storyline. Square shouldn't have to make their games resemble franchises like black ops, Smash bros, or LOZ especially just to satisfy the fans.  That's being unoriginal.
-------------------------------

I'm actually excited about XIII-2. Don't know who the purple figure is, but he looks interesting. The armor that lightning is wearing looks awesome! its almost like Odin's. Same goes with the purple guy only his somewhat resembles bahamut.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

People complaining is a moot point. If they make it, people will buy it. FF is just like Pokemon in that way. They complain about how it needs this or that, or that it never changes. But the same exact people will go out and buy it anyway, just so they feel they have the right to complain. It's actually very good business.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Then your not actually playing the game the way it was meant to be played and you didn't enjoy the real battle system.
> 
> People just had high expectations for this game and love to knit pick all the flaws it had. Of course it wasn't the greatest FF ever, but clearly it's not the worst.
> 
> Just because it wasn't hiding the linearity that all FF's have and the battle system wasn't anything familiar, doesn't mean it wasn't enjoyable.



i still used the gambits for the computer controlled characters but not for Vaan.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 18, 2011)

Sindri said:


> You use the internet and you don't think people would complain about stuff being added if they made a remake, really?  You would get people complaining just for the sake of it and to be dicks.  I would like to see a remake of seven it was my first FF and PS1 game so it holds a special place with me but i stopped holding my breath long ago.



Well I can't see any logical reason to complain about additions. However its a utterly stupid business decision, not make a game that can make you millions, based off some internet trolls complaining. I also am not holding my breath for FF7 remake, but it's still a wonder why they don't do it. It's the most popular Final Fantasy, anything with FF7 attached to it sells, its arguable the best FF, the game is guaranteed to sell extremely well, and its constantly requested. This leads me to believe that they are just morons.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Well I can't see any logical reason to complain about additions. However its a utterly stupid business decision, not make a game that can make you millions, based off some internet trolls complaining. I also am not holding my breath for FF7 remake, but it's still a wonder why they don't do it. It's the most popular Final Fantasy, anything with FF7 attached to it sells, its arguable the best FF, the game is guaranteed to sell extremely well, and its constantly requested. This leads me to believe that they are just morons.



It would take them a long time to make it. They figure they can put less effort into 3 other games (also cheaper) and make the same profit.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 18, 2011)

I loved XIII and I'm excited for the sequel. There was so much that was not covered about Gran Pulse know this is a chance to have the open exploration for FFXIIIs world. Everything should be practically knew since there was a lack of exploration in the 1st. Thats what I hated about X-2 things were different but it was the same spira. I'm interested to see the other characters. Hope may pull a Raiden and becoem all badass. Hopefully Fang and Vanille have some screentime in this one. If Aeris can have a few lines in AC then those two should as well.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

To me, people should let VII go, like it was good when it came out but now it's super overrated.

Also, I prefer IX over it. But I guess that's my opinion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> To me, people should let VII go, like it was good when it came out but now it's super overrated.
> 
> Also, I prefer IX over it. But I guess that's my opinion.



Yes, it is most certainly your opinion 

But i don't tell you to let your favorite games go, so don't say it to anyone else.

I could say that i never really liked the openworld Final Fantasies like 11 and 14 and that i wish Square had never introduced those into the main series, but it would not be possible for me to say people who like those games should 'give up' on them because they are not to my taste  There are hundreds of thousands of players, even millions playing 11 to this day after all.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 18, 2011)

FF7 BEST FF GAME PERIOD. Storywise, gameplay, characters, are all squares best effort, only thing missing is nexgen graphics, remake needed, it introduced the gold standard, seriously, which other ff is better then 7 ? Sure as hell not 8/9/10/11/12/13


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> FF7 BEST FF GAME PERIOD. Storywise, gameplay, characters, are all squares best effort, only thing missing is nexgen graphics, remake needed, it introduced the gold standard, seriously, which other ff is better then 7 ? Sure as hell not 8/9/10/11/12/13


I would say final fantasy 9 and 10 are on par with final fantasy 7.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> FF7 BEST FF GAME PERIOD. Storywise, gameplay, characters, are all squares best effort, only thing missing is nexgen graphics, remake needed, it introduced the gold standard, seriously, which other ff is better then 7 ? Sure as hell not 8/9/10/11/12/13



See, this is the reason why FF7 gets as much hate as it does love...

As for a game better than it, try FF6.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2011)

I also liked FF4 more then 7...

I'm not to excited about this news. Liked 13 but not "Love"


----------



## The810kid (Jan 18, 2011)

I still will never say VII is the best Final Fantasy and I will never say that for VI as well nor will I cosign that VI is better than VII but IX is better than both and yes VII was my first and still is my favorite FF.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked VIII more than VII, but X is my favorite. For all the hate I give XIII, I did enjoy it somewhat, I actually played it twice.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I liked VIII more than VII, but X is my favorite. For all the hate I give XIII, I did enjoy it somewhat, I actually played it twice.



see doesn't it feel good to be honest XIII is one of my favorites and I have yet to replay although I sat through coaching my cousin when he played it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm always honest  I just think it wasn't good relatively speaking among FF games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

FF 12 is the best FF


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I liked VIII more than VII, but X is my favorite. For all the hate I give XIII, I did enjoy it somewhat, I actually played it twice.



I can't really say which is my favourite... FFVII will always be special to me, and the expanded universe only makes that moreso, but I think I actually enjoy FFIX as a game more. I really like FFVI, FFIV and FFX, as well, though. That's probably my top five, I'd imagine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

why dont people like ff12? give me something to argue with(besides gambits, thats just a shitty excuse to not play the game just because you dont have to, and its pathetic if you took the game, set all gambits for every character, and then just closed ur eyes and pressed x)


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> why dont people like ff12? give me something to argue with(besides gambits, thats just a shitty excuse to not play the game just because you dont have to, and its pathetic if you took the game, set all gambits for every character, and then just closed ur eyes and pressed x)



I'll be honest, it was a lot of things... I didn't like how Vayne was handled, for one. He seemed like an interesting character, but then he just devolved into a generic antagonist. Plus the actual fights were not impressive at all... In one battle you could silence him, in the next the only threat he posed was his infrequent moment of invincibility.

Then there was the License Board. Not only was I annoyed that everyone had the same one, something I admit the International Zodiac Job System version fixed but it's not like that ever got released outside of Japan, but the way the thing was used was just as annoying. I don't know what was more inconvenient - the fact that you had to buy most Licenses in shops before you could use them, even after you had unlocked them, or the fact that you could have the whole thing maxed out long before the final boss without much effort at all. Which not only gave you overpowered characters, but overpowered characters with little to nothing to differentiate them. The way you unlocked Quickenings and Eidolons was also really damn annoying and felt pretty pointless.

Another problem I had was in getting the rarer weaponry and fighting the Superboss Yiazmat. The latter basically proved how FFXII was an offline MMO, with the game giving it over 50 million HP and presenting you with a superboss that was not difficult but simply tedious and time consuming to beat... I never bothered myself, yet speedrunners can apparently manage it in about two hours. Which is retarded. Superbosses are meant to be tough, not boring. As for the former, why did the game insist on lumbering you with a feeling of futility when you actually got them? Not only did it make getting the ultimate weapon in the game nigh impossible without foreknowledge, it even made it ultimately pointless since there's nothing worth using it on.

I would continue, but it's past 4AM and I had intended to go to bed half an hour ago...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jan 18, 2011)

XII was my favorite too.  

While I had complaints about XIII like everyone else, I still thought it was a good game, and without "Final Fantasy" in the title most probably would've played it without being so critical and actually liked it.  I'm actually excited about XIII-2...as long as it doesn't end up like X-2.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yes, it is most certainly your opinion
> 
> But i don't tell you to let your favorite games go, so don't say it to anyone else.
> 
> I could say that i never really liked the openworld Final Fantasies like 11 and 14 and that i wish Square had never introduced those into the main series, but it would not be possible for me to say people who like those games should 'give up' on them because they are not to my taste  There are hundreds of thousands of players, even millions playing 11 to this day after all.



VII just gets too much hype it's annoying.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> FF7 BEST FF GAME PERIOD. Storywise, gameplay, characters, are all squares best effort, only thing missing is nexgen graphics, remake needed, it introduced the gold standard, seriously, which other ff is better then 7 ? Sure as hell not 8/9/10/11/12/13



IV, V ,VI, IX

You're another FFVII fanboy that needs to be punched in the face


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'll be honest, it was a lot of things... I didn't like how Vayne was handled, for one. He seemed like an interesting character, but then he just devolved into a generic antagonist. Plus the actual fights were not impressive at all... In one battle you could silence him, in the next the only threat he posed was his infrequent moment of invincibility.
> 
> Then there was the License Board. Not only was I annoyed that everyone had the same one, something I admit the International Zodiac Job System version fixed but it's not like that ever got released outside of Japan, but the way the thing was used was just as annoying. I don't know what was more inconvenient - the fact that you had to buy most Licenses in shops before you could use them, even after you had unlocked them, or the fact that you could have the whole thing maxed out long before the final boss without much effort at all. Which not only gave you overpowered characters, but overpowered characters with little to nothing to differentiate them. The way you unlocked Quickenings and Eidolons was also really damn annoying and felt pretty pointless.
> 
> ...



i can understand vayne, but all the rest, i have  a problem understanding how you dislike those game play features.

the point in beating superbosses is that a very small percent of people do it, its also a challenge, and they're fun to accomplish. You're one of those intermediate gamers, thats not an insult, but from what you told me, you definitely aren't an aggressive gamer. 

Collecting everything and beating everything, inside an awesome magical world, and exploring the lore, is everything gamers like myself want in a game.

There is no point, there is no point in any game, they are there to play and have fun. You call retarded what most gamers call fun. And i dont mean most gamers as in the majority, because right now, the majority would be call of duty ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who only think fps are the best.

My point is the game isnt bad, your tastes aren't satisfied by rpg's, that is what an rpg has, it has those pointless awesome end game bosses, that you now refer to mmo's, putting that label on it, and act like end game content only started to exist once everquest and wow became popular.'

And addressing your issue with the license system, its just a unique system, some people like it, some people dont, but you dont like a lot of things in rpg's, so it is what it is


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> IV, V ,VI, IX
> 
> You're another FFVII fanboy that needs to be punched in the face



While I'm not a fanboy of FFVII (I am a fanboy of FF games in general though), I like FFVII, X, and XIII much, much more than those four. Mind you, I've played all the main FF games sans FFXI and like all of them except for XII.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 19, 2011)

Fanboy of FF VII or not, everyone knows the game would sell like crack at a Lindsey Lohan party. To not remake it, it's just a stupid business decision that confuses me. I always felt if any Final Fantasys deserve an epic remake. Its FF 1( since that saved Squares ass and started the franchise), and FF7 (because its the most beloved, and will forever be debated as one of the best; if not the best). 

Also on a side note kind of off topic. Why does Square hate the Chrono series?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 19, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> ......Wut?


It's not that FF XIII was that good, but PS2 FF's were mediocre in my book and I always wondered why some people liked FF X so much...
FF VIII>FFVII=FFXIII>FFX>FFX-2>FFXII in my case. Though the only game I would rate as 9/10 or higher from FF series is FF VIII (mainly because it was one of my first JRPGs). I don't like FF franchise much.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Also on a side note kind of off topic. Why does Square hate the Chrono series?


Because Chrono Cross and Chrono Trigger DS sold poorly. From what I heard, its shelved indefinitely.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> It's not that FF XIII was that good, but PS2 FF's were mediocre in my book and I always wondered why some people liked FF X so much...
> FF VIII>FFVII=FFXIII>FFX>FFX-2>FFXII in my case. Though the only game I would rate as 9/10 or higher from FF series is FF VIII (mainly because it was one of my first JRPGs). I don't like FF franchise much.



You're a joke


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> You're a joke


Excuse me for preferring Suikoden, Shin Megami Tensei, Tales of and Grandia (in terms of gameplay) to FF series


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

what do those games have to do with the way you list the best FF's. so defensive, haha


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Excuse me for preferring Suikoden, Shin Megami Tensei, Tales of and Grandia (in terms of gameplay) to FF series



Different strokes for different blokes I guess. I would rank JRPG series as this...

1. Final Fantasy
2. Shin Megami Tensei
3. Xenosaga
4. Dragon Quest

And Suikoden and Tales wouldn't make the top 50. While I would put Grandia up there, the only Grandia game I liked was Grandia II, and thats mostly because of the story.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 19, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> IV, V ,VI, IX
> 
> You're another FFVII fanboy that needs to be punched in the face



lol please smh


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 19, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Excuse me for preferring Suikoden, Shin Megami Tensei, Tales of and Grandia (in terms of gameplay) to FF series



IMO I prefer Suikoden over Final Fantasy too but the PS2 FF compared to IV were a god send especially X (I'm sorry I just fell in love with it's battle system)


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> what do those games have to do with the way you list the best FF's. so defensive, haha


Same concept? I have other JRPGs which I rank higher than FF series, and within FF series: some games which I higher than other, more _popular-among-majority_ FF games.



			
				MyNindoForever said:
			
		

> IMO I prefer Suikoden over Final Fantasy too but the PS2 FF compared to IV were a god send especially X (I'm sorry I just fell in love with it's battle system)


Yeah, Suikoden IV was quite bad. While I still finished it, it was clearly the weakest game in series.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 19, 2011)

Isn't there a general FF thread for this neverending debate which is the best?

While FF XIII was nowhere as magical and grabbing as FF IX did for me, I have hopes the sequal does somethings better.

Aslong as the FF XII direction is never taken again in the main series I'm happy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2011)

Working on finishing XIII, just got past that big open field with those hueg ass monsters that just have to stomp the floor to kill you. 

I feel so weak, 2 of those carapace kill me in seconds. 

I seriously hope they drop the whole leveling up weapons. 

also more sazh, my all time favorite XIII character


----------



## Kyou (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably alone on this but I liked Serah alot  
Her personality and Laura Bailey playing her was awesome, I'm hoping for a bigger role for her, although her actually being playable is unlikely considering her attitude and Snow would be like nahmannnn princess stay in the kitchen, but it'd be nice if she was playable.

I liked the game, although some characters annoyed me. I do agree it was linear to the shit house, but it was pretty atleast! And yeah was enjoyable enough, as long as it's nothing like X-2 then I'm happy.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wish Fang returns in the Sequal, I liked her and her fighting style + Bahamut very much.

Don't get why people like Sazh so much, I don't really like him, he seems kind of forced funny on me...


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> IV, V ,VI, IX




Man, such golden games. My favorites.


----------



## Vai (Jan 19, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Don't get why people like Sazh so much, I don't really like him, he seems kind of forced funny on me...



He's the best  character on XIII, by giant miles.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> i can understand vayne, but all the rest, i have  a problem understanding how you dislike those game play features.
> 
> the point in beating superbosses is that a very small percent of people do it, its also a challenge, and they're fun to accomplish. You're one of those intermediate gamers, thats not an insult, but from what you told me, you definitely aren't an aggressive gamer.
> 
> ...



See, now this is clearly where you're talking out of your arse. I'm no completionist by any standard but to outright insult me like this is ridiculous. My tastes are more than satisfied by RPGs, I've been playing them since the SNES, so don't start pulling bullshit like "You didn't like Yiazmat and bringing up MMOs must mean you have no idea what you're talking about".

Optional superbosses are there for the challenge, not for the sake of completion. They're there for people who thought the main game was too easy, or just because they wanted something a little harder to fight. There is rarely ever a reward, fuck, some of them don't even give EXP. My point was that the reward given by Yiazmat is pointless, just like in Golden Sun where beating Dullahan gives you the ultimate Summon Tablet in the game or Crisis Core where beating Minerva gives you the Divine Slayer.

But the difference between Dullahan, Minerva and Yiazmat? The only one that was a chore to beat, the only one that wasn't even enjoyable, is Yiazmat. The reason why I likened it to an MMORPG is not because of that idiotic reason you gave, but because superbosses have been part of Final Fantasy ever since the fifth game and I can't think of even ONE of them that takes at least four or five hours for the average gamer to beat. Even Vercingetorix, the superboss of FFXIII with almost 16 million HP, takes nowhere near as long and it still manages to be an engaging battle in the process.

So yes, it isn't RPGs that don't suit my tastes... It's simply FFXII. Sorry, but that's the truth. Trying to pass that off as me not liking any RPG at all is just ridiculous, since I'd wager I've been playing them since before most members of NF were born.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because Chrono Cross and Chrono Trigger DS sold poorly. From what I heard, its shelved indefinitely.



Chrono Cross sold very well 

Trigger DS probably didn't sell that well, well because it was basically the same game will little additions that they sold for $40. If it was priced at like $20 I am sure it would of sold a lot more. Even then though it still sold 790,000 copies.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> See, now this is clearly where you're talking out of your arse. I'm no completionist by any standard but to outright insult me like this is ridiculous. My tastes are more than satisfied by RPGs, I've been playing them since the SNES, so don't start pulling bullshit like "You didn't like Yiazmat and bringing up MMOs must mean you have no idea what you're talking about".
> 
> Optional superbosses are there for the challenge, not for the sake of completion. They're there for people who thought the main game was too easy, or just because they wanted something a little harder to fight. There is rarely ever a reward, fuck, some of them don't even give EXP. My point was that the reward given by Yiazmat is pointless, just like in Golden Sun where beating Dullahan gives you the ultimate Summon Tablet in the game or Crisis Core where beating Minerva gives you the Divine Slayer.
> 
> ...



Optional bosses are not there for the average gamer. If you need 5 hours to beat Yiazmat, you simply shouldn't fight it. You can kill it in under an hour and you need to manage your team very well so it's far from being a boring fight.

Those monsters are not supposed to be "something a little harder to fight". Ruby Weapon wasn't just "a littler harder" than Sephiroth and Nemesis sure as hell wasn't just "a little harder" than Jecht.

Otherwise, I agree regarding the rewards and the grinding. WB was a waste in FFXII and farming loot to get uber gear was terribly boring. It did feel like an MMORPG at times. I think the game was awesome overall though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an honest question in light of this news, but first, a preface:

My least favorite combat systems in the series are as follows: X-2; XII, II, III.

I have a problem with hybridization. I very much enjoy both turn based and action systems, even when the former have timing minigames. I love Legend of Dragoon and Shadow Hearts, for instance. I also love pure turn-based, the better sans atb, and pure action. FFX and Star Ocean: Second Story had enjoyable systems, for my money. However, I very much dislike systems like FFX-2 and FFXII [which is not to say they're similar]. On the other hand, that doesn't exclude me from behind the scenes systems like bioware uses.

It took me years to make myself get past the opening hours of XII, and then only because I made a game exchange deal with a friend. That after I shelled for the CE preorder. To be fair though, A lot of that had to do with vaan's va, which provided the single worst instance of aural rape I've ever experienced in my life. For having nothing to do with the game, they sure insisted on keeping that fucker buried pretty deep in my ass for 150 hours. Made me want to take a fucking glass drill to my ear drums. Err, digression. 

I had the same issues with its combat as everyone else, in regards to the gambits botting a single player mmo for you, even granted that you choose one to use manually. If it had been actual action instead of roaming-enabled atb, gambits would have been awesome. But it was essentially turn-based, and it took far too much of the combat control out of your hands, while simultaneously making it far too tedious to play otherwise. I'm not interested in arguing about whether it was awesome or not, I didn't bring up the licence board, after all, I'm just giving some background on where I stand.

X-2, I just can't fucking play. That retarded adhd pacing and ...everything. Discounting, obviously, how universally fucking awful the game was.

My question is: Will I kill myself if I try to play through FFXIII?

[The reason I'm asking this here, and now, is because I figure that if they're announcing a sequel release already, I should probably get it over with and come to a decision about the original.]

The other complaints that are commonplace, the linearity, the cliches and yadda fucking yadda, I can deal with. Linearity doesn't bother me in the slightest, the rest, well. I can leave that all up to judgement, provided that I can stomach getting there.

Having read through these threads, I can say that I'll dismiss some of your opinions outright. Not because you may or may not be vindicated, just because there are a few people in these threads, always on both sides, that are coming from a position so subjective that its response will have no relevance to my question.

[edit]

There was nothing remotely difficult about yiazmat. The fight was a grind. You get your shit rotating, and keep it there. That was 12 in a nutshell. 

The only time I game over'd in 12 was trying to run through the mines to pick up zodiark. And I died a fucking lot there, heh. Probably shouldn't have kept trying to just dash through, but I was so terribly bored with the non 'random encounters'. I kept getting completely clusterfuck surrounded about 80% of the way there though, by dozens of the reaper fuckers [many, many more than there are ever supposed to be active enemies at one time], and just couldn't get out. If they just didn't have fucking warp...

I think that's the right esper, anyways.

My point is that I'd prefer something a little more strategic than setting up a rotation, a la 12's mmo nature. I don't find it challenging, I find it tedious.

[edit2]

Uh, not that the first list was commenting on anything but combat systems, but my 'main series' order probably goes something like so:

IV > VI > VIII = X > IX > V = VII = XII > I > III > II

If that's useful information for answering my question.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2011)

Vai said:


> He's the best  character on XIII, by giant miles.



I know, right?

I used to like Snow first but after I began to play, I change to Sazh.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

Sazh reminds me of Michael from Lost.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Optional bosses are not there for the average gamer. If you need 5 hours to beat Yiazmat, you simply shouldn't fight it. You can kill it in under an hour and you need to manage your team very well so it's far from being a boring fight.



Like I said, I've never bothered. Just that speedrunners usually do it in a little under two hours and they usually have to be Level 99 to achieve it - so beating it in under an hour? Sorry, I'm not interested in cheats or glitching. Normal playthroughs will have it taking, at best, seven hours according to most players and, no, you don't need to manage your team well at all - most people just set the right Gambits and let the game play itself because sitting at their PS2 for seven to ten hours is hardly worth the effort and is even better than just pressing X every couple of seconds. 

So yes, that's why I compared it to an MMORPG. Since you just swap Gambits for Macros and even the weakest of the bosses in those games take several hours to beat. Just like Yiazmat, it's more management than playing an RPG.



> Those monsters are not supposed to be "something a little harder to fight". Ruby Weapon wasn't just "a littler harder" than Sephiroth and Nemesis sure as hell wasn't just "a little harder" than Jecht.



Clearly we have different opinions on what constitutes as a challenge. Nemesis was tough, but a well timed use of Anima and plenty of buffs was just what you needed to win. It was a great battle, very on-edge and enjoyable as every turn mattered. The same is true for Ruby Weapon (although I found Emerald Weapon to be the tougher and more enjoyable boss thanks to the time limit and the need to dramatically limit your Materia). I don't think they were much harder than the actual final bosses, but that didn't stop me enjoying stomping them into the curb.



> Otherwise, I agree regarding the rewards and the grinding. WB was a waste in FFXII and farming loot to get uber gear was terribly boring. It did feel like an MMORPG at times. I think the game was awesome overall though.



I liked it too, sort of. The characters, especially Balthier and Ashe, were really enjoyable and the story and setting really made good use of Ivalice. I just abhor pretty much everything about it gameplay wise since the only decent thing it brought to the table were the Hunts (which FFXIII improves upon and hopefully all future FF games continue to use).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

FF13 didnt improve upon hunts. it was a shit system compared to ff12's, and it was shitty and shitty and shit


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

not to mention you couldnt level in ff13, like hurr durr boring as shit


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> FF13 didnt improve upon hunts. it was a shit system compared to ff12's, and it was shitty and shitty and shit





Nova said:


> not to mention you couldnt level in ff13, like hurr durr boring as shit



What is it they say...? Haters Gonna Hate? Yes, well, it speaks volumes about your taste if you think FFXII is the best in the series and you hate FFXIII.

I don't exactly see how it was "a shit system" since all it involved was finding l'Cie on Pulse, accepting their quest, finding the necessary monster and killing it. It improved upon it so far as each mission almost had a backstory and plenty of lore to read and they even changed Pulse itself as you completed more and more of them.

And yes, complain all you like about the lack of levelling up - it worked well in FFX and it worked well again in FFXIII. An abitrary number is hardly important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> not to mention you couldnt level in ff13, like hurr durr boring as shit



But you can level up your weapons 





Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I used to like Snow first but after I began to play, I change to Sazh.



I liked him from the start, he is actually the most normal person out of all the main characters. well from I have played anyway

+ dat chocobo


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, your logic for why XIII was horrible was flawless. 

Just because your character doesn't level doesn't mean the game was bad. X had a similar leveling system and everyone constantly praises it. Leveling your weapons is just a different take on leveling.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm guessing that I overspoke.

Ah well. I guess I'll chance it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> But you can level up your weapons


And your Roles, don't forget that either. Those passive buffs were pretty useful and the higher your Role Level the more potent they are.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucero del Alba said:


> Having read through these threads, I can say that I'll dismiss some of your opinions outright. Not because you may or may not be vindicated, just because there are a few people in these threads, always on both sides, that are coming from a position so subjective that its response will have no relevance to my question.


Yeah, I think I may come off a bit too subjective I guess in my discussions of FFXIII as well. I really liked it personally but, as you can tell some don't, and they are the most vocal. I suggest you just go ahead and buy it anyways though. Its pretty cheap now.

Your judgement of XIII will almost entirely depend on if you can get into the story and gameplay though. Also, the game holds your hand a bit for awhile in the game, but once the gameplay opens up, its a blast imo. There is stuff you can do after you beat the game as well, like fight dumb hard optional bosses and shit and mega grinding to max out weapons and do hunts and stuff.

Also, the story is...different, but enjoyable. Also, the characters are pretty cool and I like how Final Fantasy XIII actually portrays a black character (Sazh) decently instead of a bunch of fucking stereotypes found in hella games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeh talking to a rock was really fun, also exploring a empty world was also fun

congratz, leveling up my weapon was just there as a gimmick, it was not fun, it was tedious and annoying. its a joke of a game, final fantasy 1 had almost more depth in terms of gameplay as ff13


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucero del Alba said:


> I'm guessing that I overspoke.
> 
> Ah well. I guess I'll chance it.



You will not kill yourself by playing XIII.

If you come to play the game open minded and accept it for what it is, you will see that it is a good game. It clearly is not the best FF game but no where near the worst.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I was being hyperbolic. True enough.

I was asking in terms that hopefully relayed my mistrust of what I can tell about the combat system just from watching it. I don't really think looking at it is a reliable way to judge the gameplay though... I don't know if there is any good way to know whether or not I'll despise it like I'm afraid of. That's why I overshared. I was trying to provide a basis for how I feel about different combat conventions, and thinking that maybe someone would be able to bridge for me a generic estimation of where 13 would sit in those regards.

Esura; Yeah I was speaking more of the haters, as it were. Our fantastically well-thorough friend Nova here, for instance. But some of the proponents too, however, not you specifically. Not that I mind liking or disliking to any degree, but that I think "It's the faggiest thing ever made and if you like it you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "It's the holy grail of gaming evolution, and if you dislike it you must be a fucking caveman" aren't particularly useful in answering my question, heh.

I was just trying to get a better understanding of the combat system, for the most part, and providing examples that would hopefully make the bridge easier to build. That didn't work out as hoped, I guess.

In any case, I will probably pick it up. I've never refrained before now; even if it hasn't always turned out for my enjoyment. I've just had a doubtful scowl about the combat looming over it this whole time. We'll see.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

ok look, i was hyped up when i bought, i thought it would be awesome, i get the game, start playing it, it was fun. then i play in  a line for the next 8 hours doing nothing meaningful gameplay wise, not getting any stronger, just progressing through the story which i didnt care about. eventually, i held my last hopes onto the fact everyone said after chapter 10, it gets better, much better.

well i got to chapter 11, it wasnt better at all. so, now i can talk to a rock to kill some monsters, and go from point a to point b, but now i have to walk a bigger distance, and dodge OP monsters. i have yet to have fun at all with the customization and shitty leveling systems, and not interested in the story and its terribleness, and what i mean by that is how bad it was written, although, im posting on a naruto forum where people who actually like naruto still exist past their high school years, and so people who loves these shitty characters that have no personality, have bad voice actors, corny ass lines, stupid fucking themes, just dont motivate me to play

also the lack of any important antogonist throughout the whole game, and i mean one where you wanna actually kill them, doesnt exist, and half the game you have no control over your party members and are forced to play characters you may dislike.

i cant tell you anything more, because i sold the game after i got 20 hours in and i never beat chapter 11, because it had no antagonist, no interesting story line, the  battle mechanics and battle game play was fun, but not enticing enough to make up for the lack of interesting customization on all levels. 

not to mention that playing the game  was lonely as fuck, there were no people to interact with, no unique side missions, no shops based off magic, and armor, and weapons, no bars, no human element, except the story which was a mix of children themes and adult themes that felt like shit when putting them together.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

seriously, i would have probably enjoyed the game as long as it actually had an antagonist, but here i am, sitting through half the fucking game watching the characters explore the world and try to find out the reason for their existence, like WHO GIVES A SHIT GIVE ME AN EMPIRE TO FUCKING DESTROY


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> seriously, i would have probably enjoyed the game as long as it actually had an antagonist, but here i am, sitting through half the fucking game watching the characters explore the world and try to find out the reason for their existence, like WHO GIVES A SHIT GIVE ME AN EMPIRE TO FUCKING DESTROY



They were going up against God-like beings man...

Fal'Cie > generic evil empire

Evil empires has been overdone so much in the history of JRPGs, you recommending that they should go back to that speak volumes about your tastes to me personally. Seriously? Evil empires? Thats worse than space marines in FPS in how overused it is.

I don't care if you dislike FFXIII or not personally....but that part in your post disturbed me a bit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> They were going up against God-like beings man...
> 
> Fal'Cie > generic evil empire
> 
> ...



Its just an example, and no, just because the concept sounds generic, it does not mean everything labeled as an evil empire, is generic or boring.

Fal'cie are boring as fuck. there is no interaction between them, they are just stapleheads, yes, you can point to that god dude or whatever and say, "i have to kill him because he is in my way", but really theres no depth and no interaction, and no emotion within the stupid ass shit that was an antagonist in ff13, and Fal'cie had no face, it was just this term, it referenced gods, but i saw no gods. i was not compelled to defeat these people, unlike on the other hand, i wanted to kill Sin, i wanted to tear down archadia, i felt involved


----------



## Deimos (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Like I said, I've never bothered. Just that speedrunners usually do it in a little under two hours and they usually have to be Level 99 to achieve it - so beating it in under an hour? Sorry, I'm not interested in cheats or glitching. Normal playthroughs will have it taking, at best, seven hours according to most players and, no, you don't need to manage your team well at all - most people just set the right Gambits and let the game play itself because sitting at their PS2 for seven to ten hours is hardly worth the effort and is even better than just pressing X every couple of seconds.



No glitches, no cheats. You basically set up two attackers (critical hp + berserk to combo the guy to death) and a tank (decoy). 50 minutes, he's dead. The vids should be out there if you're interested. I think it was the guys at Ultimania that did this first, I'm not sure though. And trust me, you want to beat it fast, you need to manage your team well.

7 hours is an absolute joke. Even with crap gear, you'd expose the guy a couple of times, have everyone hit him for 10k/7k and he'd be dead in 2-3 hours tops. I know that because that's how I killed him the first time. I have no idea how you manage to drag the fight for 7 hours, but again, if you can, then you just shouldn't fight it.

Yes, the battles are different if you compare them to previous FFs. That doesn't prevent them from being fun. I love XII's battle system as much as I love VII's.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

i like freedom and hybridization, i like mmo's, i like how i had choice in what i did, i could go off and go to this one area that had nothing to do with the main story, and then dodge the monsters in order to get to the chest at the end(monsters were 20 levels higher), it felt rewarding how you can quest and explore and take a break from the linearity of the story line, you level up, theres a lot of customization, a lot a lot of exploring and added extra content that feels fun to unlock because its a challenge. 

i dont know how some of you guys love the linear gameplay that some of these games offer


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> i like freedom and hybridization, i like mmo's, i like how i had choice in what i did, i could go off and go to this one area that had nothing to do with the main story, and then dodge the monsters in order to get to the chest at the end(monsters were 20 levels higher), it felt rewarding how you can quest and explore and take a break from the linearity of the story line, you level up, theres a lot of customization, a lot a lot of exploring and added extra content that feels fun to unlock because its a challenge.
> 
> i dont know how some of you guys love the linear gameplay that some of these games offer


The thing is, JRPGs never offered choice sans a few examples. They offer the illusion of choice and freedom. JRPGs in their very nature, are linear experiences. So, I guess you was bound to be disappointed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

Now, lets argue whether or not Jrpgs even constitute as Rpgs.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Now, lets argue whether or not Jrpgs even constitute as Rpgs.





No... You didn't... How could you...? NOW WE MUST USE ACE ATTORNEY SPRITES TO COMMUNICATE!!

...

Anyway. I really liked Bart. His little speech before the first battle against him in Chapter 9 was pretty damn awesome and his motivation was unusual - wanting to kill everyone on Cocoon to bring the Maker to Pulse and get it to rebuild everything from scratch. It was so much like how angels are often portrayed to be jealous of humans because of how they're favoured by God and angels are stuck as little more than custodians... Which was nice and unique.

Sure, he wasn't ezackly Kefka or Sephiroth but I liked him more than Cloud of Darkness, ExDeath, the Emperor and Vayne.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW... do you think Jihl naabat will come back and become lightings nemesis? On a side note: The guy that did X-2 did XIII.... is he doing this too? if so its going to be fail again >.<.

They better bring fang back or else...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

and thats probably why i dont play many jrpgs


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2011)

tried FFXIII again

nope still hate it. stuck on vanille's summon, I use that item to cast protect and all the shit, both fang and vanille their weapons are level 30

I die within the minute


----------



## Vai (Jan 19, 2011)

keep shifting between healing and debuffing, I don't think you need to bother to even attack ... though, its a tricky battle...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2011)

meh I just gave up on FFXIII, it sucks how...underpowered you feel, just give me the good old style. I hate RPGs where you have 50 different things to pick and those things have levels  and then your fucking accessories have levels including your weapons. 

just give me characters leveling up each their own class, weapons without levels and simple items to buff yourself up.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2011)

Vanille's summon was easy, beat it in my second try. 

But I forgot what I used, since I beat the game last year.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGnM3kb0D64&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The problem with the game was the lack of character development, the chars have no background whatsoever, the linearity and tediousness. Oh man... Toriyama sucks as a storywriter.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The problem with the game was the lack of character development, the chars have no background whatsoever, the linearity and tediousness. Oh man... Toriyama sucks as a storywriter.



It was kinda ironic, I thought...

FFXII had awesome characters and a pretty good story but terrible gameplay saved by a few excellent ideas...

FFXIII had really bad characters and a largely plain story but awesome gameplay mired by a few faults...

They're like total opposites...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

well personally I wasnt attracted to XII and for what I saw the story was pretty meh.. just as the char designs. But again thats IMO.

One of the big let downs for me personally was that I tough Lightings nemesis was going to be the 1st evil female swordsman, Jihil nabaat. But she only appeared in cut scenes, that was a giga letdown.

Also Sazh has no background and pretty much doesnt bring anything to the story, only his hummor. Imo I dont know why ppl like him so much. My favorite was Fang but again the writter just made her a female snow, obsessed on vanille.

Hope evolved a little bit, for Vanille imo but they took her away from her, I would had also made vanille a mute char, like she lost her voice and could only barely made simple sounds.

Also serah... jesus christ, That broad should had never existed or at least she should had been killed by Nabaat or something. Also bartandelus sucks!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It was kinda ironic, I thought...
> 
> FFXII had awesome characters and a pretty good story but amazing gameplay...
> 
> ...



fixed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2011)

Sazh and Fang were the only good characters in XIII


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Sazh and Fang were the only good characters in XIII



...Meh...

Fang had a cool Eidolon and a great accent but that's really about it...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Like I said, I've never bothered. Just that speedrunners usually do it in a little under two hours and they usually have to be Level 99 to achieve it - so beating it in under an hour? Sorry, I'm not interested in cheats or glitching. Normal playthroughs will have it taking, at best, seven hours according to most players and, no, you don't need to manage your team well at all - most people just set the right Gambits and let the game play itself because sitting at their PS2 for seven to ten hours is hardly worth the effort and is even better than just pressing X every couple of seconds.
> 
> So yes, that's why I compared it to an MMORPG. Since you just swap Gambits for Macros and even the weakest of the bosses in those games take several hours to beat. Just like Yiazmat, it's more management than playing an RPG.
> 
> ...



Only read up to this point but I do want to clear something up about the Yiazmat fight. Fighting him from lvl 65-70ish is really difficult (I tried at 66, that shit was intense) and not just because he is a long fight, which adds to the his difficulty mind you. His arena is filled with traps to begin with, he hits like a truck and his constant status effects can become a mess to deal with. Yes, you can set gambits up to ride out alot of the fight but it is very easy to get destroyed if you don't pay attention because gambits can only do so much. Not to mention, relying solely on Gambits -will- make the fight 2-3x times as long.

It's very possible to beat him in under an hour. I know this because I've done it 4 times (can't remember exact times but they went something like this: 57 mins, 55 mins, 50 mins, 44 mins) and this is with no cheats or glitches (which by the way, the only real "glitch" is the way to beat him with lvl 1,2,3 characters by abusing his AI). Defeating him sub-hour isn't too taxing (none of the superbosses in FF are if you ask me) if you know how to gear & gambit yourself properly but you'll be lucky to do that if you depend solely on gambits. Taking control of your characters _and_ using gambits pretty much guarantees that you can kill him fast as hell but it requires you to constantly pay attention to what's going on and actually play the game. 

Edit: Deimos pretty much summed it up better heh. But yeah, that strat requires you to pay attention since Yiazmat has a better chance of destroying you quickly.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

People hating on my FF XIII time to go in. I could care less about how Linear the game was. Whats the most appealing thing about a Final Fantasy is there characters and story well any game for that matter. I loved the characters to me they made the game. They relationships and character development propelled made the story for me. Heres reason why I liked the characters. I'm goign to have to seperate this forgive the wall of text.

Lightning- She started out as a hardened soldier a loner. We would learn that she became that way because of losing both her parents and was left with her sister. Its like she sacrificed the love in her heart to protect the one thing she had left in the world to love her sister. So when she saw Serrah crystalize she had no one left and she was stuck with the same fate as Serrah she had become a hated L Cie she could no longer live a normal life so she went down a self destructive path shunned her fellow L Cie ignored her sisters last words and was determined that fighting would keep her going. Then the bonds between her and Hope made her into a mentor. She had grown attached to that boy it was like he found soemone to sooth her pain. She came to realize that her way of thinking was wrong in Palompolum and that she had sheltered her heart off to everyone even her sister she couldn't protect anythign she could only destroy. I'll do the other characters later.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> seriously, i would have probably enjoyed the game as long as it actually had an antagonist, but here i am, sitting through half the fucking game watching the characters explore the world and try to find out the reason for their existence, like WHO GIVES A SHIT GIVE ME AN EMPIRE TO FUCKING DESTROY



The thing I liekd about FFXIII is that each characters predicament was the antagonist. They had become L Cie a fate worse than death. There chances of a normal life were over they were hated, feared, despised, and hunted liek outcasts. They were on limited time to find out there focus and complete it. So the L Cie were practically all strangers to each other and the world was out to get them. They originally started out as there own worse enemies. Lightning was down a path to self destruction, Hope hated Snow, Snow was way too optimistic, Sazh gave up and was willing to face death, Vanille kept wanting to run away from her fate, and Fang just wanted what was best for Vanilel and her new friends regardless of what happened to the world. So when Barthandalus revealed there true Focus they were left with the dilemma destroy the world that hated them or become cieth mindless monsters. There fate was the antagonist which was a unique twist.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 19, 2011)

I need limits, more summons, team specials, who agree ?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 19, 2011)

All FFs were linear. They only differed on where they allowed you to stop the story and grind/sidequest. :ho

I'm looking forward to this one. My only real complaint against XIII was story related and the lack of immersion with anything besides your party. Understandable given the context of the story but they could've tossed something in.

I semi-liked X-2 (amazing battle system), I just hope they try for some more maturity this time around.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

What I'd like for this game to do is show more perspectives from L Cie there were still Pule Fal CIe so theres still chances for regular humans to becoem L Cie. What I didn't liek is with the lack of open world exploration we didn't get to see other L Cie outside of the party and how much they effected the world. It reminded of X men on how the people reacted to them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, we do know that SE had alot of unused areas when they made FFXIII, that much they said themselves. I'm sure with the sequel, we'll actually get to explore the ruins of the old cities. 

The release of this game just proves one thing though. All the PS3 fanboys that complained that the 360 version took away content from the game due to it being multiplatform are just proven delusional. SE just took it out (if it was even there to begin with) cause they knew they'd make some more money with a sequel (which they know will sell).


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It was kinda ironic, I thought...
> 
> FFXII had awesome characters and a pretty good story but terrible gameplay saved by a few excellent ideas...
> 
> ...


I always thought the license system ruined ff 12. If I wanted a gun I had to buy useless crap to get what i wanted on that damn checker board.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Well, we do know that SE had alot of unused areas when they made FFXIII, that much they said themselves. I'm sure with the sequel, we'll actually get to explore the ruins of the old cities.
> 
> The release of this game just proves one thing though. All the PS3 fanboys that complained that the 360 version took away content from the game due to it being multiplatform are just proven delusional. SE just took it out (if it was even there to begin with) cause they knew they'd make some more money with a sequel (which they know will sell).



Those old cities may have people in them judging from Lights wardrobe and the background she's on Pulse I'm suspecting everyone lives on pulse now I'm calling a two year time skip since square seems so fond of two years just look at X-2 and AC. I'm kind of hoping for atleast a 5 year skip so we can have an adult hope and a teenage Dahj as a playable characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> ...Meh...
> 
> Fang had a cool Eidolon and a great accent but that's really about it...


All chars in XIII where pretty much that.. well except serah. Srsly I cant belive how bad the story was.

There was no immersion nor char development, chars where shallow and stereotypical cliche's.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> All chars in XIII where pretty much that.. well except serah. Srsly I cant belive how bad the story was.
> 
> There was no immersion nor char development, chars where shallow and stereotypical cliche's.



no character development what FFXIII were you playing?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

The characters a fking weak, none of them have a compelling back story and none of them are remotely fkin realistic.

Lighting: has no personality, I dont see how she evolved as a character.
Snow: serah, serah, serah...
Vanille: Jesus... what a way to ruin characters.
Hope: He barely has some, even tough it feels rly weak. He goes from being a crybaby to a crazy fck. For vanille, but at the end he looses his girl. what a fking waste.
Fang: She is awesome but again there is just nothing.
Sazh: He didnt brought a single thing to the story, literally the story would had been able to progress normally without him. I rly dont know why ppl like him so much =/

No character development = no immersion
It was rly sad because the voice actors for the game are top notch finest quality awesome.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The characters a fking weak, none of them have a compelling back story and none of them are remotely fkin realistic.
> 
> Lighting: has no personality, I dont see how she evolved as a character.
> Snow: serah, serah, serah...
> ...



I really don't feel like responding to this because I could make a wall of text for each character so I'll just do somethign thats rare in the Final Fantasy fanbase and respect your opinion oh and Suigetsu sucks there just kidding


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The characters a fking weak, none of them have a compelling back story and none of them are remotely fkin realistic.
> 
> Lighting: has no personality, I dont see how she evolved as a character.
> Snow: serah, serah, serah...
> ...



This is a loaded post. I ain't touching it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I really don't feel like responding to this because I could make a wall of text for each character so I'll just do somethign thats rare in the Final Fantasy fanbase and respect your opinion oh and Suigetsu sucks there just kidding



It lacks that rare indefinible quality of its predecessors, that sense of emotion that makes you feel that you where really there with the characters, characters that you got to know intimately learn their hopes, their dreams their fears. Characters you grow to fking love after 50+ hours you shared with em. Such is the beauty and magic of final fantasy.

now toriyama wants to give lighting a love interest.... wow how pathetic. Light is Noctis chick.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 20, 2011)

The scene where Sazh finds out the truth about Vanille was chock full of emotion. The way that whole scene played out is up there as one of the greatest character interactions and development in FF.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The scene where Sazh finds out the truth about Vanille was chock full of emotion. The way that whole scene played out is up there as one of the greatest character interactions and development in FF.



 no, I think not. I honestly couldnt take it seriously after all the over the edge silliness of poseidon's reach. Like I said no char development=no immersion= no one cares.
Storie was bad and despite of being an interaction it is still 0 char development. Still it didnt made any sense on why it was vanille's fault that Sazh kid got the mark. Game is bad n stuff.

Anyways wtf is toriyama thinking... giving lighting a love interest with code name rain?  pathetic, snow should had been it and serah should had never existed, but oh well. Its toriyama the guy who did x-2.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2011)

Give me an airship to fly all over the world.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2011)

should i be happy or sad?


----------



## Antlion6 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm kind of with Suigetsu.

I did not like the predictability of the characters. All the character progression lines were fairly obvious, Hope's being criminally so.

From the second his mother was recruited by Snow at the start I accurately predicted his main interactions with Snow.

Predictability does not a good character make.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 20, 2011)

I personally quite liked XIII, so I'll be looking forward to this game.

Oh, but Versus XIII is way more important, so if anything, please kindly work on that first. I see that game as having a hell lot of potential.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 20, 2011)

I liked FFXIII, but i like all FF, so i may not be that objective...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 20, 2011)

I´m with Suigetsu regarding the character development, or more, the lack of it.

While I previously said I want Fang back for the sequal, it´s because I like her design/fighting style/summon/voice.
Besides that there´s not much else about her, I think we barely know a little more of her then the Nora members, some guys with around 5 minutes of screentime, talk about wasted potentional, well that counts for almost all characters in this game. 
(it was Nora right? Hope: That was my mommies name!  Right, okay, such coincidence isn´t really believable, it´s forced like hell.)

It´s just like they took some generic character personality templates, sticked them on some fancy character designs and then afterwards...Nothing.
It´s like they just started making the game not even knowing what the hell to do with the characters, but FF XII is a way better example for this because that game has characters that don´t belong in the plot at all.

And that comes from Squaresoft Enix, that made FF VII where Yuffie and Vincent were optional characters, so actually weren´t needed for the plot, but if you did have them, it felt believable that they were meant to be there anyway.
That´s not something you can say about the characters in the last two games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 20, 2011)

i like how the game was trying to go for the whole character developement focus and whatnot, and failed at it


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I personally quite liked XIII, so I'll be looking forward to this game.
> 
> Oh, but Versus XIII is way more important, so if anything, please kindly work on that first. I see that game as having a hell lot of potential.


They are working on Versus XIII still. Its being made by a different group thats ran by Nomura than the ones that made FFXIII and making FFXIII-2. The foundation for FFXIII-2 is already set so its not really much they have to do unlike with FFXIII and Versus XIII. From what I heard, they started developing this not too long after the release of FFXIII. Explains why its going to release so soon.



Nova said:


> i like how the game was trying to go for the whole character developement focus and whatnot, and failed at it


Not really. The character development wasn't really bad at all imo.

I'm not really understanding this "no character development" angle considering this story is strongly based around character development and their motivations. Its one thing if you don't like it, thats cool, I can see why a bit. Its another to say it lacks something that it so clearly has.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

It was only the second Final Fantasy game ive ever played and i have to say i somewhat enjoyed it.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jan 20, 2011)

I hated ff13 and I was riding the hate train for that game pretty hard but If I here the new game is good I will give it a shot


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

people don't even know what character development is if they are claiming XIII didn't have any. It was mentioned that optional characters Yuffie and Vincent had more than both FF XII and XIII GTFO. If your claiming that those characters from the last two FF games didn't belong in there perspective games and say Vincent and Yuffie belonged in theres then your a hypocrite becasue they did shit to push the plot and you could have had the same things go down without them this coming form someone who loves FFVII half of there characters could have used more character development like Aeris, Red XIII and the two I mentioned everyone else was ok  well Cid and Tifa could have used some more.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII did a better job of developing characters than many final fantasies. 

I haven't played the the 1st 4 but from what I hear FFIV was the first Final Fantasy to have an interesting stroy with character development the other 3 was mainly just going around collecting crystals I may be wrong but this is just what I always hear.

FFV- Name one character that had any interesting development. This was pretty much four characters trying to stop X Death 

FFVI- Out of all there characters only Celes,Locke, Cyan and Terra got magnificent development and I'm no fan of Terra but it was acceptable. Shadows backstory was locked away in sidequests. Edgar and Sabins development wasn't that great as far as progressing through the game. Setzer had the one moment with his friends airship and thats it nothing even built up to that. Gau, Umago, Relm, Strago, Mog, and Gogo didn't even need to be characters 

 FFVII- only Cloud,Barret,Cid, Reeve, got consistent development Tifa's revolved around Cloud so I'll give her a pass. Red XIII had that one moment in cosmo canyon about his father and is forgotten about. Aeris was just a plot device she was basically Serrah as a playable character. Vincent and Yuffie were side character so obviously there development was very little through side quests.

FFVIII- Squall is the only character that gets development and Laguna gets off screen Flashback development next

FFIX best developed cast in Final Fantasy everyone got decent development although Freya could have been fleshed out more and Quina's a comic relief character so meh

FFX- Tidus,Wakka nad Yuna get development. Auron's development happened from the pilmigrimage with Braska so him being the same was acceptable and besides he's Auron. Rikku as much as I love her didn't develop. I'm a big fan of Lulu and I would have loved for them to speak more of her past as a guardian, why she was a guardian, her relationships with Chappu and past guardians and why she came across cold. Good character bad development. Kimahri had poor development.

FFXII- Ashe got good development everyone elses either didn't exist or was half assed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol I am replaying FF VII and playing Original FF on my Ihone (It has the time mmaze,,so i can fight the fusion big boss. Strongest of all time


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I know this is somewhat sarcastic but
> 
> FFX Was the most linear FF out there yet no one bitched about that.  Also FFXIII had better graphics, gameplay, storyline and characters (Except hope who needed more punches than snow got)



No one bitched about FFX?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2011)

God I love Spoony


----------



## Awesome (Jan 20, 2011)

FFX hate makes me hate him


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> No one bitched about FFX?


Spoony complains about everything.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2011)

That he does, though he has every right to about FF10


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 20, 2011)

as long as they dont nerf the ps3 version just to make a xbox version ill be happy this time


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2011)

Versus will be terrible don't why why people are so excited for it unless they're yaoi fangirls(but they're not people anyway)



> FFV- Name one character that had any interesting development. This was pretty much four characters trying to stop X Death


Faris


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> as long as they dont nerf the ps3 version just to make a xbox version ill be happy this time



 Are you implying that the PS3 version of FFXIII was nerfed to accomodate the 360 version?  It was my impression that the PS3 version was fantastic, graphically, and that the 360 version was severely pared down -- Squeenix didn't seem to really try.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Are you implying that the PS3 version of FFXIII was nerfed to accomodate the 360 version?  It was my impression that the PS3 version was fantastic, graphically, and that the 360 version was severely pared down -- Squeenix didn't seem to really try.



It doesnt fking matter the story was bad as koala turd, what difference would it had made?

Anyways in other news:


looks like Ali Hillis is back.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 20, 2011)

> FFVII- only Cloud,Barret,Cid, Reeve, got consistent development Tifa's revolved around Cloud so I'll give her a pass. Red XIII had that one moment in cosmo canyon about his father and is forgotten about. Aeris was just a plot device she was basically Serrah as a playable character. Vincent and Yuffie were side character so obviously there development was very little through side quests.



Are you serious , FF7 has the most character development, i actually found myself giving a damn about characters.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 20, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Are you implying that the PS3 version of FFXIII was nerfed to accomodate the 360 version?  It was my impression that the PS3 version was fantastic, graphically, and that the 360 version was severely pared down -- Squeenix didn't seem to really try.



well it looked cool sure but from what i heard in order to meet Microsoft's demand for only 3 discs they had to cut out enough of the content to make a whole nother game


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 20, 2011)

Or they cut out the content to make a whole 'nother game to make some more money. Which btw, cutting a lot of content is nothing new. This is just gonna end up being a useless debate regardless because each camp will believe what they want based on the system they own.


----------



## Vai (Jan 20, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> well it looked cool sure but from what i heard in order to meet Microsoft's demand for only 3 discs they had to cut out enough of the content to make a whole nother game



Why would Microsoft have a demand for 3 discs, when Lost Odyssey, a game _published_ by them, had 4 ?

If the XIII producers/designers/whatever had content, they would have it on the game, or you think they actually made towns and just decided to not use them for making sure the game only had 3 discs for the 360 ? 
Most of the stuff that takes space are cutscenes anyway.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Vai said:


> Why would Microsoft have a demand for 3 discs, when Lost Odyssey, a game _published_ by them, had 4 ?.


Thats the key word...a game PUBLISHED by them. They would make an exception for games published by them. Also, console makers changes demands in mid-generation you know. Like Sony forced people to implement Trophies after awhile and have English VAs. Its not completely out of the ordinary.


----------



## Vai (Jan 20, 2011)

Ugh, I just think its farfetched to imply 13 had less content because of something like that, more likely the developters weren't planning on making more stuff than what they did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2011)

FF13 was simply not created with the 360 in mind, and they started on the port halfway through that's why it was so inferior. 

But to be fair, SE kind of made it hard for themselves. They blew up all of the video's for ps3 needlessly to 1080p and made the sizes of each video impossibly large(bigger than most blu ray movies), so it was a lot harder for them to compress all of the data into the 360 space, and their 'crystal tools' tech is also a very archaic design that wasn't initially even planned for cross platform use, though the effect on the ps3 isnt anything to write home about either.

Its almost amateurish how SE handled its first next gen title, its almost like they didn't know simple techniques that most other developers know to maximize the console ability


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Vai said:


> Ugh, I just think its farfetched to imply 13 had less content because of something like that, more likely the developters weren't planning on making more stuff than what they did.


To be fair, they never said it was because of the 360. Fans started up that speculation. It could have been because they didn't have enough time to implement it during development. From what they stated in interviews...development was hectic, with a large amount of their development time making that Crystal Engine/Tool thingy.

With FFXIII-2 coming out so soon (shit before Versus XIII) it kind of lends some credence to the possibility of "another games worth" of content for FFXIII though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2011)

that or they're going down the X-2 route, which had the same timeframe and failed spectacularly 

With that game, the only real way they could release it in the timeframe afforded was to reuse almost all of the environments and reuse the exact same engine with no tweaks, which lent it the feel that it was just a fan 'modded' FFX 

Hopefully that's not the case here


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> that or they're going down the X-2 route, which had the same timeframe and failed spectacularly
> 
> With that game, the only real way they could release it in the timeframe afforded was to reuse almost all of the environments and reuse the exact same engine with no tweaks, which lent it the feel that it was just a fan 'modded' FFX
> 
> Hopefully that's not the case here


Where the hell you get that from? 



> *Top 10 Selling Square Enix games:*
> Final Fantasy VII (9.8 million, includes Final Fantasy VII International)
> Final Fantasy X (6.6 million)
> Final Fantasy VIII (6 million)
> ...



Also...


> The game was positively received by critics and was commercially successful. After nine months of being released in Japan, it sold a million copies in North America, and approximately four million copies worldwide. Final Fantasy X-2 was voted as the 32nd best game of all time by the readers of Famitsu. The English version of the game won an award for "Outstanding Achievement in Character Performance" at the Academy of Interactive Arts & Sciences in 2004. The game has attained a rating of 86% on Game Rankings and an 85% rating on Metacritic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2011)

I wasn't wasn't referring to how it did commercially, or critically  *I* thought it was crap


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

Famitsu is bias trash, and japan sales don't really provide a decent benchmark for quality. Most are xenophobes and only ever play japanese games to begin with.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wasn't wasn't referring to how it did commercially, or critically  *I* thought it was crap


But you said FFXIII-2 would go the way of FFX-2...a game that sells 

I liked it personally. While I would have not rated FFX-2 over FFX because while I like FFX-2, I somewhat love FFX, the only reason I liked it over FFX was because it did not have a fucking Sphere Grid. Thank god. Sphere Grid nearly killed the game for me. 

Dresspheres > Sphere Grid imo

Had FFX not have that damn Sphere Grid, it would have taken FFVII's spot as my most favorite FF game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2011)

I loved the sphere grid  It made sense being able to run down the lines, even though i hated hitting dead ends and having to go back...it gave me real sense of progression being able to pick and choose what i wanted to upgrade. It felt like the next generation of leveling up as opposed to the old way of skills automatically going up randomly 

In XIII it felt too much like the old system, as you were basically forced to get all the skills anyway as opposed to the sphere grid where you could go and pick whatever skills you wanted as long as you followed the map


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

How could you have FFX almost be killed by the sphere grid? when XIII is basically the same thing just dumbed-down.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Famitsu is bias trash, and japan sales don't really provide a decent benchmark for quality. Most are xenophobes and only ever play japanese games to begin with.


While I wont deny that Famitsu is a bit biased (like Game Informer) quality is a subjective factor. Every gamer sees something different in the game they place (I meant play) and each game provides a slightly different experience for each gamer despite the faults it has. Take Nier for example. A flawed game that has many supporters (like me) who loves the game however there are a lot of gamers as well who didn't like Nier...and there is a LOT to not like about it. There is no right or wrong...only what you like...or don't like. Can't blame the Japanese for not buying foreign games if it doesn't appeal to them. Don't be fooled, alot of Western gamers do the same thing, and don't believe that ALL Japanese gamers dislike Western games. Its just niche there.

While I normally don't take heed of aggregated review sites, it did manage to squeeze out a 85% Metacritc score. Fans normally just bitch about the overly feminine charm of it (which didn't bother me at all despite being a heterosexual male) yet ignore the fact that the battle system is quite possible one of the better made FF battle systems.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

Quality is a subjective manner. Thanks for proving my point that posting sales numbers means nothing. Also, don't misrepresent my stance, I said MOST, not ALL.

Edit: regarding why I mentioned japans sales specifically as opposed to all sales. Japan buys Rpg's like hotcakes regardless of quality/innovation/advertisment etc. Much like I would disregard American sales numbers on FPS games for the same reason.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Quality is a subjective manner. Thanks for proving my point that posting sales numbers means nothing. Also, don't misrepresent my stance, I said MOST, not ALL.


Sales and quality are indeed not interchangeable, but don't be naive and say that sale numbers means nothing. Street Fighter 3S, a great fighter, flop big time so bad that Capcom shelved the main line series for all these years. It took the pleading of Ono to actually develop SF4. While us gamers can easily say that, "oh sales don't matter...this DA BEST GAEM EVA!" then we would be left wondering, "why aren't there any sequels?" You see that there is STILL no ZoE 3 after all these years even with the fanbase it have. To many developers and all publishers, sales is the bottom line. To them sales indicate quality, although not all the time *cough*DMC2*cough*.

Also, sale numbers for the most part indicate interest in said game. Companies will invest in said IP more if it sold more.

I may be confusing you with what you may think is a changing stance, but I'm just stating truth...and trying as very little as possible to put my own opinion in it. There is no side, just stating the complete obvious.

I guess my point is, a developer can make the best game in the world and demand for the sequel can be high, but if it doesn't sale shit there wont be one. Sonic, who by many of the gaming community, is considered shit and not of quality...but they sell...so SEGA KEEPS making them. 



> Edit: regarding why I mentioned japans sales specifically as opposed to all sales. Japan buys Rpg's like hotcakes regardless of quality/innovation/advertisment etc. Much like I would disregard American sales numbers on FPS games for the same reason.


You have a point here.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm saying sales don't have direct correlation to quality. They can be rendered meaningless very easily when a bad game sells great and a great game sells badly.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm saying sales don't have direct correlation to quality. They can be rendered meaningless very easily when a bad game sells great and a great game sells badly.


Exactly.

My very original point with the posting of the sells and critic scores was not only that it sold ok, but it was received positively as well (even excluding Famitsu, most reviews were positive). 

It was to point out a contradiction in Inuhanyooo's post. Sometimes people allow their personal dislike for a game to influence what they assume to be common knowledge because they dislike it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 24, 2011)

New XIII-2 Information Update​
*"Dengeki PlayStation has a two page spread on final Fantasy XIII-2 this week, complete with a one page interview with producer Yoshinori Kitase and director Motomu Toriyama. Here's a bit of what they say:

XIII-2's story begins in Gran Pulse after the ending of XIII.
The story will feel like it expands out from the after story that was included in the booklet with Xbox 360's Final Fantasy XIII International.
Outside of Lightning, other characters will appear in the game in unexpected forms. Some will see major changes.
XIII-2 is a full sequel. You'll learn some of the things that took place in the background scenes of XIII.
The story will be more dark and mysterious than XIII's.
The story will focus on the goddess Etro.
The game will not have the pop feel of Final Fantasy X-2 (I think this means no dancing Lightning booooo)
The battle system will be an evolved form of XIII's ATB system.
They're listening to opinions both inside and outside of Square Enix and from outside of Japan regarding characters, story and interface.
There may be a difficulty setting."

Source:*

Wow, Idk what to say =S Who is honestly going to buy this game? Just saying. This is going to be a failed attempt but w.e my opinions.. Haters will hate... Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *XIII-2's story begins in Gran Pulse after the ending of XIII.
> The story will feel like it expands out from the after story that was included in the booklet with Xbox 360's Final Fantasy XIII International.*



I s'pose if they were ever going to do a sequel, a direct one that continues the story straight away is always a good place to start. I get the feeling the epilogue novellas will be an essential read, as well.


> *Outside of Lightning, other characters will appear in the game in unexpected forms. Some will see major changes.
> XIII-2 is a full sequel. You'll learn some of the things that took place in the background scenes of XIII.
> The story will be more dark and mysterious than XIII's.
> The story will focus on the goddess Etro.*



This is pretty interesting... While I usually sigh when people mention "dark and mysterious", the fact that the story is so focused and also references events from FFXIII at a different angle is a very good sign indeed. Plus it'll be pretty interesting to see what they mean by "other characters will appear in unexpected forms".



> *The game will not have the pop feel of Final Fantasy X-2 (I think this means no dancing Lightning booooo)*



This is just a wasted opportunity. There, I said it. 



> *The battle system will be an evolved form of XIII's ATB system.
> They're listening to opinions both inside and outside of Square Enix and from outside of Japan regarding characters, story and interface.
> There may be a difficulty setting."*




An evolved ATB system? Hmm... That's a bit weird. I'm happy there are potentially difficulty settings, since that'll actually make the game challenging, and I really like that they're listening to people both inside and outside of Japan. While most westerners are complete morons that wouldn't know how to improve a game if Miyamoto himself wrote the damn book and shoved it up their arse, there have been a few good ideas dotted around and this does significantly reduce the chance of both another eleven chapter tutorial and the much-criticised linearity from popping up again. If we're lucky, we'll get forked paths this time.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 24, 2011)

Good news right there, though i wonder how they plan to screw with the ATB system.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 24, 2011)

They hopefully will make it more involving and remove the auto-battle feature. Doing that will alone will make it feel like a FF game, I like choosing my abilities.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking out auto-battle and giving you the ability to switch characters in battle would have made XIII three times better than it was in my eyes.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *
> XIII-2's story begins in Gran Pulse after the ending of XIII.
> The story will feel like it expands out from the after story that was included in the booklet with Xbox 360's Final Fantasy XIII International.
> Outside of Lightning, other characters will appear in the game in unexpected forms. Some will see major changes.
> ...


I would of loved seeing Lightning dress all skimpy and dance at least for five minutes...sigh...

This actually sounds...pretty goddamn awesome though. I'm totally geeking right now so hard.




Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wow, Idk what to say =S Who is honestly going to buy this game? Just saying. This is going to be a failed attempt but w.e my opinions.. Haters will hate... Blah Blah Blah


I'm going to buy it, thats for sure. Getting it Day 1 like I did with XIII.

I'm on Chapter 12 now in XIII. Fuck that second Barthandelus fight last chapter...cheap ass mofo...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2011)

turn based combat gets no love anymore


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> turn based combat gets no love anymore



You do know that FFXIII was turn based right? Unless you mean non-active turn based battle systems.

It sounds like FFXIII-2 will have an enhanced version of FFXIII's battle system, and I'm all for that.

What I want to know is who going to be the playable cast. I called Serah!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2011)

It took me over 19 minutes to beat Barthandalus on chapter 11


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know that FFXIII was turn based right? Unless you mean non-active turn based battle systems.
> 
> It sounds like FFXIII-2 will have an enhanced version of FFXIII's battle system, and I'm all for that.
> 
> What I want to know is who going to be the playable cast. I called Serah!



I used to think that when I was hyping about Final Fantasy X-2's enhanced battle system


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 25, 2011)

Serah? no plz no, that wretched thing was the idealized fantasy of a gf by Toriyama. Fking retarded chimp, give Fang back!

And I Want to fight jihil nabaat evil sephiroth secretary.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 25, 2011)

> Wow, Idk what to say =S Who is honestly going to buy this game? Just saying. This is going to be a failed attempt but w.e my opinions.. Haters will hate... Blah Blah Blah


Once again, millions of people? Me inlcuded of course


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

> The battle system will be an evolved form of XIII's ATB system.





> Good news right there, though i wonder how they plan to screw with the ATB system.



instead of spamming X or O, they will change it to []  thats evolution right there


----------



## Vai (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> They hopefully will make it more involving and remove the auto-battle feature. Doing that will alone will make it feel like a FF game, I like choosing my abilities.



You... could take out the auto-battle option in XIII, I did in one playthrough.


Anyway, the news.... all sound good.
we need lindzei.


----------



## Cash (Jan 25, 2011)

Dont think I'll grab it on launch this time. Rental


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> It took me over 19 minutes to beat Barthandalus on chapter 11


First time it took me a hour. Second time, around 15 minutes. I think if you take a long time fighting him, he'll cast Doom, because the second fight he didn't cast Doom at all.


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I used to think that when I was hyping about Final Fantasy X-2's enhanced battle system


?

Final Fantasy X-2's battle system was awesome dude, what chu talkin 'bout Willis?



Suigetsu said:


> Serah? no plz no, that wretched thing was the idealized fantasy of a gf by Toriyama. Fking retarded chimp, give Fang back!
> 
> And I Want to fight jihil nabaat evil sephiroth secretary.


They could harden up Serah you know. They did say some characters are going through some major changes. 

Hope is going to be cooler now...I called it first.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 25, 2011)

^ I call it second 

I do expect a lot of characters to be a little harsher in this game because Pulse is a whole different beast then Cocoon was and i expect Serah to have an active role this time around.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't make too many hypothesis yet because I'm not done yet. I stopped playing FFXIII at Chapter 11 a few months back so I could play FFVI and IX because those the only non-MMO FF games I haven't ever played before.

Right now I'm in Eden...and goddamn that opening scene was drool worthy. Lightning, Snow, and Sazh whooped some ass! w00t!!


----------



## The810kid (Jan 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> First time it took me a hour. Second time, around 15 minutes. I think if you take a long time fighting him, he'll cast Doom, because the second fight he didn't cast Doom at all.
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



I'm afraid not gentleman I called this in my original post on page 9 on the 18th


----------



## The810kid (Jan 25, 2011)

As far as characters I'd like for all of them to return and have lots of screentime(Yes this includes Fang and Vanille) whether there playable or not as long as they don't get put to the backside like the characters in X-2 I can be happy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I loved XIII and I'm excited for the sequel. There was so much that was not covered about Gran Pulse know this is a chance to have the open exploration for FFXIIIs world. Everything should be practically knew since there was a lack of exploration in the 1st. Thats what I hated about X-2 things were different but it was the same spira. I'm interested to see the other characters. *Hope may pull a Raiden and becoem all badass.* Hopefully Fang and Vanille have some screentime in this one. If Aeris can have a few lines in AC then those two should as well.





The810kid said:


> I'm afraid not gentleman I called this in my original post on page 9 on the 18th



Way to kill my moment.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

You can practically *feel* the FF series lose relevance to anyone but die-hard fans (which are, unfortunately, still too numerous) when FFXIII and XIV crapped on the industry's face. And with this, its... its like they're not even trying anymore.  

Ah well, at the very least the backlash for this game will be hilarious and it will be a blast to read the 5/10 reviews.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 26, 2011)

I might be alone on this, but I don't think FF XIII was all that bad. I enjoyed the battle system thoroughly, and the story-telling was rather compelling whilst not revolutionary. 

I can understand the criticism, nevertheless.

If XIII-2 is, as Square Enix puts it, going to be crafted based on opinions from both Japanese and Western reviewers, I do expect it to be even better. 

Of course, I'm still much more hyped for Versus XIII, which has a lot more potential IMO.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> If XIII-2 is, as Square Enix puts it, going to be crafted based on opinions from both Japanese and Western reviewers, I do expect it to be even better.



Yeah, I call BS. If they cared an iota about people's opinion there would be no "Core title-2" games out to begin with and games that advance the series and the genre itself in both narrative and gameplay innovations would be pouring in. Complete nonsense.



> Of course, I'm still much more hyped for Versus XIII, which has a lot more potential IMO.



This is true... and its sad because FFvsXIII also looks derivative and silly. But, because the idea is LESS stupid then a sequel to a game that is technically a sequel itself, I have no choice but to look forward to it. That's what Square Enix has been reduced to... choosing which game will be less of an embarrassment.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> If this pushes back Agito and Versus, then screw this.
> 
> I mean the game itself was rather disappointing, why make another one?



Games usually take a while to develop, seeing as XIII came out a year ago my guess is XIII-2 was in development before XIII was released to the public. Meaning they likely thought the game would be a big success. 

That being said I'm not hyped for the game, I tried to like XIII but it just felt meh. The lack of freedom, lack of shops and what not killed my interest somewhat, it didn't feel world like.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 26, 2011)

Fang died? No way I'm buying this game .


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> You can practically *feel* the FF series lose relevance to anyone but die-hard fans (which are, unfortunately, still too numerous) when FFXIII and XIV crapped on the industry's face. And with this, its... its like they're not even trying anymore.
> 
> Ah well, at the very least the backlash for this game will be hilarious and it will be a blast to read the 5/10 reviews.


Don't mistake your opinions and vocal dissenters on message boards as the majority. FFXIII was generally well received despite the consistantly stated criticisms. It didn't do as well as Square expected though, but good nonetheless. The main reason for its price falling fast is that Square shipped out too many copies. Other people besides die-hards actually enjoyed the game you know. The only Square game that "crapped" on the industry's face is FFXIV...a game generally poorly received and sold poorly. Its the single reason why Square had loss a lot of money recently.

Also, way to hope that a game fail...lame....



Wormodragon said:


> I might be alone on this, but I don't think FF XIII was all that bad. I enjoyed the battle system thoroughly, and the story-telling was rather compelling whilst not revolutionary.
> 
> I can understand the criticism, nevertheless.


Actually, many people _do_ like FFXIII so you aren't alone on that. Its just the dissenters are really vocal. 



> Of course, I'm still much more hyped for Versus XIII, which has a lot more potential IMO.


I was hyped...I was...but I can't keep being hyped for the same game for 5+ years. My hype went towards FFXIII-2 and Type-0...games that are actually coming out _soon_...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't mistake your opinions and vocal dissenters on message boards as the majority. FFXIII was generally well received despite the consistantly stated criticisms.



I like how you're basically insinuating that our opinions don't count as much as the opinions of the people who liked the game. lol, vocal dissenters.



> It didn't do as well as Square expected though



Meaning it wasn't a success as far as Square is concerned. My prediction is that the series will continue to go down this hilarous path.



> The main reason for its price falling fast is that Square shipped out too many copies.



They shipped out the amount of copies they expected to sell and when the revenue didn't return they dropped the price. Its the exact same procedure for every game tossed in the bargain bin. 



> Other people besides die-hards actually enjoyed the game you know.



Not really... 



> The only Square game that "crapped" on the industry's face is FFXIV...a game generally poorly received and sold poorly. Its the single reason why Square had loss a lot of money recently.



No, FFXIII crapped big time. FFXIV was much worse though.



> Also, way to hope that a game fail...lame....



The failure of a souless game from a souless company amuses me. So what?


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> I like how you're basically insinuating that our opinions don't count as much as the opinions of the people who liked the game. lol, vocal dissenters.


Never said your opinion didn't count. But you insinuate that your opinion is representative of the majority when it is not.




> Meaning it wasn't a success as far as Square is concerned. My prediction is that the series will continue to go down this hilarous path.


Possibly. They expected more, however FFXIII sold more than FFXII and is currently the fourth best selling Square Enix game. What more can they ask for?





> Not really...


Not really to my reasoning for its price falling fast is that Square shipped out too many copies or to what I said about other people besides die-hards actually enjoying the game?

Obviously there are other factors that goes into price drops but Square Enix anticipated much more sales out of the gate and shipped two million copies. NA sold a bit over 1 million at launch.

If you are saying not really to the fact that people besides die hards enjoyed the game, you are fooling.




> No, FFXIII crapped big time. FFXIV was much worse though.


Again...FFXIII did not. The game received mostly positive praise from most main reviewers (I don't take reviews seriously personally unless its from certain people, but developers and publishers as well as many other gamers do) as well as this game sold 5.7 million copies dude. Thats not a failure. You may not like the game, I don't like many games thats popular, but you need to separate your opinions from facts.




> The failure of a souless game from a souless company amuses me. So what?


Not cool at all. I don't wish for no game to fail. People put time and effort into games and I hope it becomes a success.


----------



## Wan (Jan 26, 2011)

A total score of 82 for the 360 and 83 for the PS3 on Metacritic does not a bad game make.  Flawed, and not great, but not bad.  Sure, you might think it's terrible, but that doesn't mean everyone else does.  

Now a total score of _49_ for Final Fantasy XIV Online means that _that_ game sucked.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, the game wasn't bad, it had it's flaws and was far from a masterpiece of a game but it was a fun game for FF-buffs and RPG fans in general and i'm sure even some non-RPG fans may have picked it up and found it enjoyable. Oh and btw Cyckness i'm one of those who aren't a major FF fan (haven't played one since VIII) and yet it may have been the one game that got me back into FF.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Never said your opinion didn't count. But you insinuate that your opinion is representative of the majority when it is not.



When did I do that? I merely said what I had to say.




> Possibly. They expected more, however FFXIII sold more than FFXII and is currently the fourth best selling Square Enix game. What more can they ask for?



Umm, maybe they can ask to make their financial goal? Its kind of a big deal that these companies make their money back.

You also have to take into account that FFXIII costs Square Enix far more money to make then FFXII.




> Not really to my reasoning for its price falling fast is that Square shipped out too many copies or to what I said about other people besides die-hards actually enjoying the game?
> 
> Obviously there are other factors that goes into price drops but Square Enix anticipated much more sales out of the gate and shipped two million copies. NA sold a bit over 1 million at launch.



Not what I was saying "not really" to. BTW, I edited my other post to address the points you make here.



> If you are saying not really to the fact that people besides die hards enjoyed the game, you are fooling.



I'm not gonna say that every single fellow in the world who liked FFXIII is a die-hard fan (lets not get too technical), but I'm gonna say the vast majortity of people who liked FFXIII would pretty much buy a bucket of piss and pour it into their console if they thought it came from a Squennix guy's penis. *shrugs*



> The game received mostly positive praise from most main reviewers (I don't take reviews seriously personally unless its from certain people, but developers and publishers as well as many other gamers do)



Amounts to nothing.



> as well as this game sold 5.7 million copies dude. Thats not a failure.



Its not a failure to you but if that wasn't the companies goal then it was a failure to the company.... I think their idea of failure and success in this case trumps your own. 



> You may not like the game, I don't like many games thats popular, but you need to separate your opinions from facts.



My opinion and the opinion of the naughty dissenters: Yeah, this was pretty weak. 

Facts from Square Enix: yeah, our sales were pretty weak. Lets slash the price.







> Not cool at all. I don't wish for no game to fail. People put time and effort into games and I hope it becomes a success.



Meh. I feel pretty good about laughing at well-earned failures.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> A total score of 82 for the 360 and 83 for the PS3 on Metacritic does not a bad game make.  Flawed, and not great, but not bad.  Sure, you might think it's terrible, but that doesn't mean everyone else does.
> 
> Now a total score of _49_ for Final Fantasy XIV Online means that _that_ game sucked.



*Translation:*When the average of a bunch of *expert* game likers' opinion is a high number then it can't be a bad game. In my opinion, this makes it a flawed game but not a bad one. Sure, your opinion may be something different but that doesn't mean that everyone else will be the same. 

Now when the almighty expert game likers average of a game is a low number then that means the game is bad. 

*My point*: If you're gonna attempt to lecture me about opinions then it probably would be a good idea not to challenge me with a bunch of other people's opinions. 

It amazes me that gamers still don't see the fallacy in this type of thinking.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay..first of all,FF XIII sold well.

Extremely well.

5.5 million copies or such.

But that was due to the fact that it was the first FF on this current generation of consoles.

Even with the marketing,hype and the fact that it was the first FF on a next-gen console,it only received decent reviews.

And no offense,but FF fans would buy even shit packed in a cardboard box if it had the Square-Enix logo on it..that is until FF XIII and FF XIV which was truly a dismal failure.

From FFX onward the games have been aweful and the direction seems to be straight down from now on seeing that they chose to concentrate on FF XIII-2 instead of Versus.

The days of FFVI,FFVII,FFVIII and FFX are long gone by now and SE is a morally and creatively bankrupt studio.

That's my two cents on the matter.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Umm, maybe they can ask to make their financial goal? Its kind of a big deal that these companies make their money back.


I should have specify better so I didn't confuse the matter. Square Enix actually considers FFXIII a success. They expected more, but the end result was ok as well.



> You also have to take into account that FFXIII costs Square Enix far more money to make then FFXII.


True.



> I'm not gonna say that every single fellow in the world who liked FFXIII is a die-hard fan (lets not get too technical), but I'm gonna say the vast majortity of people who liked FFXIII would pretty much buy a bucket of piss and pour it into their console if they thought it came from a Squennix guy's penis. *shrugs*


The funny thing is...hardly anyone bought FFXIV and the people who did pretty much left in droves. So yes, while brand recognition will get you far...it didn't work too well in the case of FFXIV. 





> Amounts to nothing.


Amounts to everything actually. Do you know many developers and publishers _wages_ and _bonuses_ are tied into how their Metacritic score for their game is dude?





> Its not a failure to you but if that wasn't the companies goal then it was a failure to the company.... I think their idea of failure and success in this case trumps your own.


Square Enix had a high marker yes, but even they said themselves that even though the game didn't meet the mark it was still a success. They already hinted at a FFXIII-2 for awhile now. FFXIII-2 hinged on the success of FFXIII. 

So its not really my idea of failure and success, as much as theirs.





> My opinion and the opinion of the naughty dissenters: Yeah, this was pretty weak.


Not really, considering what I said was true.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Okay..first of all,FF XIII sold well.
> 
> Extremely well.
> 
> 5.5 million copies or such.



*sigh* If we are dealing with a new IP or average game series then 5.5 million is phenomenal. This is not the case here.

If Square Enix themselves are saying that they were disappointed with the sales and took action because of it then why are we trying to convince ourselves otherwise?



> Even with the marketing,hype and the fact that it was the first FF on a next-gen console,it only received decent reviews.
> 
> And no offense,but FF fans would buy even shit packed in a cardboard box if it had the Square-Enix logo on it..that is until FF XIII and FF XIV which was truly a dismal failure.
> 
> ...



The rest of your post was beautiful. Why'd ya have to start it off like that?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> The rest of your post was beautiful. Why'd ya have to start it off like that?



Angel Eyes,I started like that because it's the truth.

5.5 million copies is a shitload of money pouring into Square-Enix's pockets.

I don't even think that BioWare ever sold that many copies of one game.

Think about that.

It doesn't matter if it's a sequel,that it didn't sell as much as those bastards at SE thought it would.

It made money and this is what they need right now since they are in a slump after the "success" of FF XIV and this is why they are making a sequel.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Even with the marketing,hype and the fact that it was the first FF on a next-gen console,it only received decent reviews.


Technically it was above decent reviews, which a lot of JRPGs would kill for right now.



> And no offense,but FF fans would buy even shit packed in a cardboard box if it had the Square-Enix logo on it..that is until FF XIII and FF XIV which was truly a dismal failure.


How is you going to say no offense, then type some offensive shit afterwards? 



> From FFX onward the games have been aweful and the direction seems to be straight down from now on seeing that they chose to concentrate on FF XIII-2 instead of Versus.


Again...people mixing opinions into what they think is a fact. FFX was a success, so was FFX-2 and FFXII. Those games have high positive reception as well.

Also, they did not "stop" focusing on Versus XIII. Its still being made along side FFXIII-2. Two different teams are working on them. The FFXIII team is working on FFXIII-2 and Nomura and his team are working on Versus XIII.



> The days of FFVI,FFVII,FFVIII and FFX are long gone by now and SE is a morally and creatively bankrupt studio.


That argument can be brought to just about every big developer and publisher right now. Not understanding how they could be "morally" bankrupt though.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> "snip"



Well..

I did say no offense though? 


And I said "morally bankrupt" because they actually released FF XIV in the state it was and then actually convinced some poor suckers to pay a an online subscription fee for that atrocity!

And I thought FFX was the last "good" FF.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I should have specify better so I didn't confuse the matter. Square Enix actually considers FFXIII a success. They expected more, *but the end result was ok as well.*



The slashing price thing makes me believe otherwise.




> The funny thing is...hardly anyone bought FFXIV and the people who did pretty much left in droves. So yes, while brand recognition will get you far...it didn't work too well in the case of FFXIV.



Well, MORPG's that aren't WoW generally don't sell as well as typical games so that may have a lot to do with it. 




> Amounts to everything actually. Do you know many developers and publishers _wages_ and _bonuses_ are tied into how their Metacritic score for their game is dude?



It amounts to nothing when we focus on your original point here (that most people, apart from vocal dissenters, liked FFXIII). In fact, what you bring to the table opens up the possibility that most major reviewers (gasp) get paid to say good things about popular games, so this kind of amounts to less then nothing. 




> Square Enix had a high marker yes, but even they said themselves that even though the game didn't meet the mark it was still a success. They already hinted at a FFXIII-2 for awhile now. FFXIII-2 hinged on the success of FFXIII.
> 
> So its not really my idea of failure and success, as much as theirs.



You're just kinda saying different things now. One second it was a success to them, the next it wasn't... Not gonna argue semantics with you.




> Not really, considering what I said was true.



What does this even mean? How does this apply to what you quoted?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Angel Eyes,I started like that because it's the truth.
> 
> 5.5 million copies is a shitload of money pouring into Square-Enix's pockets.
> 
> ...



Okay, I can go on and on here, but I do see your point and don't want to repeat myself too much. I'll concede and agree that it is a lot of money. 

At least we can agree that Square Enix is train wreck at this point..., Star Wars masky guy?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Okay, I can go on and on here, but I do see your point and don't want to repeat myself too much. I'll concede and agree that it is a lot of money.
> 
> At lease we can agree that Square Enix is train wreck at this point..., Star Wars masky guy?



It's Revan ya bastard..Revan..


And yup,I agree..


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's Revan ya bastard..Revan..



Sorry, never really got into the KOTOR series (which I assume he comes from). This Revan fellow may as well be Bobo Fett mixed with a Tuskan Raider to me.... Is he?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Sorry, never really got into the KOTOR series (which I assume he comes from). This Revan fellow may as well be Bobo Fett mixed with a Tuskan Raider to me.... Is he?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4SsotzDMPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4SsotzDMPU[/YOUTUBE]



Sir, I'm beginning to think that this Revan has NOTHING to do with Tuskan Raiders. 

Anyway, to get back on topic, FFXIII-2... what's that about?


----------



## Wan (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *Translation:*When the average of a bunch of *expert* game likers' opinion is a high number then it can't be a bad game. In my opinion, this makes it a flawed game but not a bad one. Sure, your opinion may be something different but that doesn't mean that everyone else will be the same.
> 
> Now when the almighty expert game likers average of a game is a low number then that means the game is bad.
> 
> ...



I'm not holding up the Metacritic score as proof that the game didn't totally suck.  I'm holding it up as proof that most _people _did not think the game sucked, whereas you seemed to be arguing it was a critical and popular failure.  That's false.  You are entitled to your own opinion, as is anyone else, but the popularity and financial success of a game is not a matter of opinion.  It's a matter of statistics and facts.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> I'm not holding up the Metacritic score as proof that the game didn't totally suck.  I'm holding it up as proof that most _people _did not think the game sucked, whereas you seemed to be arguing it was a critical and popular failure.  That's false.



Well, you can stop right there. At no point did I say that everyone thinks it sucks, it was a popular failure, or anything like that. Not at one point. I stated (in much stronger and cooler words) that I felt FFXIII and FFXIV was freakin' terrible, this game would be no different and that, in fact, this entire block of games that Square Enix is shoving down our throats is the beginning signs of a series that I feel is quickly losing relevance. Read my first post again.

What is happening right now is that the Sensitive Gamer Patrol is on my back because they were offended I didn't use the "IMO" safety term. And then all this "well, lots of people liked FFXIII" stuff started sprouting about as though it made a lick of difference to me. 

And even then, posting Metacritic average is in no way proving that most people didn't think the game sucked. At most, its proof that a bunch of major reviewers gave it high scores that may or may not have been influenced by Square telling them to give it high scores.


----------



## Wan (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, well, you've been saying that only die-hard fans who would buy anything that Square Enix crapped out cared about FFXIII and went out to by it.  From that perspective, if Square Enix has over 5 million die-hard fans, I'd say they are in a pretty good place.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Ok, well, you've been saying that only die-hard fans who would buy anything that Square Enix crapped out cared about FFXIII and went out to by it.  From that perspective, if Square Enix has over 5 million die-hard fans, I'd say they are in a pretty good place.



You'll note in my second (or maybe third) post that I made it clear the die-hard thing wasn't meant to be taken literally. Sorry you can't detect humor? 

And I'm well aware that this series has a lot of zombies following it. I lament it in my first post.


----------



## Wan (Jan 26, 2011)

So...what's your point?  FFXIII was a financial and popular success, and not a downright critical failure.  Do you have anything to say besides that you think it sucks and its fans are stupid?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> So...what's your point?  FFXIII was a financial and popular success, and not a downright critical failure.  Do you have anything to say besides that you think it sucks and its fans are stupid?



LOL.

My point was to post my feelings on FFXIII-2 on a FFXIII-2 thread. I did that. Though my point wasn't to call its fans stupid (not all of them, anyway), let's say for sake of argument that it was.... what difference would that make to you or anyone else? Its my opinion and I would have every right to express it so long as I wasn't flaming anyone... right?


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well..
> 
> I did say no offense though?


No comment. 




> And I said "morally bankrupt" because they actually released FF XIV in the state it was and then actually convinced some poor suckers to pay a an online subscription fee for that atrocity!


Wrong. Actually, Square never charged at all dude. Originally they gave one free month...before that month passed they gave another free month. Then after that they announced that it became free to play and Wada firing the team who made FFXIV, rehiring new people to work on it. They also held of the PS3 version indefinitely until its worthy to be released again under the name of Square Enix. Wada wrote a long ass page on it...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Thank you for your continued interest in and support of FINAL FANTASY XIV.
> 
> While more than two months have passed since the official launch of FINAL FANTASY XIV service, we deeply regret that the game has yet to achieve the level of enjoyability that FINAL FANTASY fans have come to expect from the franchise, and for this we offer our sincerest of apologies.
> 
> ...






So yeah, I wouldn't call them morally bankrupt. I actually applaud them for not charging a fee and realizing that their FFXIV is a flawed experience. If it was Activision or EA, they would of charged and not give a shit.

Why people keep lumping FFXIII and FFXIV together is beyond me. 

Remember guys...
FFXIII --> success
FFXIV --> failure



> And I thought FFX was the last "good" FF.


Ah, you are one of them eh? 

No probs, different strokes for different blokes I guess.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> The slashing price thing makes me believe otherwise.


Still worked out for them in the end though.






> Well, MORPG's that aren't WoW generally don't sell as well as typical games so that may have a lot to do with it.


True, however MMORPGs still are able to survive if it has a strong enough support. FFXI is still going strong after all these years, and I believe they released some recent expansions as of late.






> It amounts to nothing when we focus on your original point here (that most people, apart from vocal dissenters, liked FFXIII). In fact, what you bring to the table opens up the possibility that most major reviewers (gasp) get paid to say good things about popular games, so this kind of amounts to less then nothing.


Thats funny you going to go that route with this. Why didn't Square pay for "perfect" reviews then because most of the reviews werent perfect ones, they were above average, in the ok zone. You are just grasping at straws now my boy. 






> You're just kinda saying different things now. One second it was a success to them, the next it wasn't... Not gonna argue semantics with you.


Not to be rude, but are you dense? 

Lets go over this shall we...

Square had expected the sales to be more than what they were, however the game still sold a lot, so to them its still a success to them. Who would make a sequel to a game that they consider a failure dude? Get it? Do you get it? Its like a student shooting for a A in his test, but he gets a B instead. It wasn't to his expectations but he still passed.

Get it now? Do I have to link a bunch of interviews stating this shit so you can understand it? 




> What does this even mean? How does this apply to what you quoted?


Misinterpreted what you stated, so my bad on that one.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats funny you going to go that route with this. Why didn't Square pay for "perfect" reviews then because most of the reviews werent perfect ones, they were above average, in the ok zone. You are just grasping at straws now my boy.



Not exactly. I'm sure you can imagine that a game that isn't MGS or Mario getting nothing but perfect scores across the board would make gamers suspicious... I mean, you would assuming you weren't stupid. 

And its not grabbing for straws. Its presenting a very real possibility... one that has shown itself a reality in more then one way (look up the whole Kane and Lynch thing).



> Not to be rude, but are you dense?



No. I'm just consistent.

And you're not rude. You're just silly.



> Do I have to link a bunch of interviews stating this shit so you can understand it?



No, you have to post links so that I can verify what Square said and not what you're saying because when you're not failing at being condescending you're talking nonsense... I mean, *read your own posts* and you can see where you just completely changed what you were saying about Square's take on the sales. 

So, by all means, please provide links.... I did say I'm willing to concede and admit the game made a lot of money and I KNOW we'll just choke on each other's semantics until we're bored, but if you want to go this route I certainly wouldn't mind.


----------



## Wan (Jan 27, 2011)

You know...I would think that Final Fantasy is a franchise up there with the likes of MGS in popularity.  It's been around since the NES days, and is a really big deal over in Japan.  So I wouldn't have been surprised if FFXIII had gotten review scores on the same level.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Not exactly. I'm sure you can imagine that a game that isn't MGS or Mario getting nothing but perfect scores across the board would make gamers suspicious... I mean, you would assuming you weren't stupid.


FFXIII didn't get perfect scores though, thats my point. It just got above ok reviews.


> And its not grabbing for straws. Its presenting a very real possibility... one that has shown itself a reality in more then one way (look up the whole Kane and Lynch thing).


I remember that dude getting fired for his review of it. That was messed up though. Still it didn't stop people from speaking their mind about the game. It has a 64% Metacritic score.



> No, you have to post links so that I can verify what Square said and not what you're saying because when you're not failing at being condescending you're talking nonsense... I mean, *read your own posts* and you can see where you just completely changed what you were saying about Square's take on the sales.



Um...



Esura said:


> It didn't do as well as Square expected though, but good nonetheless.





Esura said:


> Possibly. They expected more, however FFXIII sold more than FFXII and is currently the fourth best selling Square Enix game. What more can they ask for?





Esura said:


> Square Enix had a high marker yes, but even they said themselves that even though the game didn't meet the mark it was still a success. They already hinted at a FFXIII-2 for awhile now. FFXIII-2 hinged on the success of FFXIII.



What the hell aren't you getting? I pretty much wrote the same damn thing in different wordings.



> So, by all means, please provide links.... I did say I'm willing to concede and admit the game made a lot of money and I KNOW we'll just choke on each other's semantics until we're bored, but if you want to go this route I certainly wouldn't mind.


Sigh...I can do better than an interview though...



Final Fantasy XIII, Dragon Quest IX, and Batman: Arkham Asylum contributed to large increases in profit.






Hell the fact that FFXIII is getting a sequel is enough proof that FFXIII was a success and proved to be worthy of one in Square's eyes.

Why is this so hard for you to understand dude? I'm starting to think you are just acting dense for shits and giggles...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXIII didn't get perfect scores though, thats my point. It just got above ok reviews.



Wow, is it uncanny how you so completely missed my point. Study my statement again for a few years and see if you get it then.




> What the hell aren't you getting?* I pretty much wrote the same damn thing in different wordings*.



Seriously?

What do you think semantics are? What have I been saying for the past two posts? What was I trying to avoid doing here?

But since you seem determined, no. It wasn't the same thing either way. One second it was "Square was disappointed with their sales but they're still good" and the next "Square wasn't disappointed with the sales it just didn't meet their expectations." Its either Square was disappointed or they weren't.



> Final Fantasy XIII, Dragon Quest IX, and Batman: Arkham Asylum contributed to large increases in profit.



The one thing you posted that resembles what we were talking about was the n4G one (sorry, I didn't ask you to "do me one better" with charts. I asked you to post links with official word from Square) and even that, a statement that "sales are good" hardly qualifies what we were saying before. Try again?



> I'm starting to think you are just acting dense for shits and giggles...



*Maybe* I am just acting dense for my own amusement and, trust me, I have more then met my goal talking to you if that is the case.

What is definitely certain here is that, between you missing the point constantly, playing with semantics without knowing what semantics are, posting links that don't mean much of anything and seemingly not being able to comprehend more then one post at a time.... yeah, "dense" would be a good word to define you and I'm sure you're not acting either. You're pretty serious.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> snip


I'm done with you. You are the most retarded person I've ever met on this forum and may your god have mercy on any children you produce.

Back to the main point of the thread.

Get hyped 'bout FFXIII-2...4realz...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2011)

^

LOL, I may just sig "the most retarded person" thing.

Anyway, I think you're just cranky because you don't know what semantics means and don't want to admit it... would you like me to link you to an online dictionary? You'll feel better. I promise.


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2011)

I just heard about this like a week or two ago, and I have to say I am pretty excited for it...

I'm also glad that it is being released on the 360, I figured it would be, but if it wasn't I wouldn't get the joy of actually playing it


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 10, 2011)

I was kinda surprised when I hear it, the trailer is totally good but I am not a fan of Lighting's new outfit she looks Joan of Arc-ish.


----------



## Sima (Feb 10, 2011)

I am a fan of her outfit in xiii, but the new one isn't all that bad.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

I definitely cannot wait for this game FFXIII was one of the best FF games ever and FFXIII-2 as long as they don't make it like FFX-2 has the potential to be even better.


----------



## Tex (Feb 11, 2011)

I never even finished XIII. I made it all the way to the final boss-sword-face-thing... then got bored. Haven't touched it since. I wasn't a big fan of how linear the storyline was... and how there really wasn't much you could do other than the missions... which don't really help you out that much other than give you a headache. And the tournament thing was shit. It was too easy. But w/e.

I still enjoyed it though lol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I definitely cannot wait for this game FFXIII was one of the best FF games ever and FFXIII-2 as long as they don't make it like FFX-2 has the potential to be even better.



:rofl
one of the best FF ever?!? that game was hardly a final fantasy, the only thing it had in common was the name final fantasy and the character designer.

ppl like the game because of the character designs, but from that on. It is hollow, death, repetitive, linear, tedious, ridiculous and silly.

Why do you ask?! because the game director Toriyama. He used to be an event planner for square, how the fck does that relate to a game director and story teller?

That would be like if Peter Jackson had handled the Return of the king movie to his fcking wedding planner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.




No matter how wrong it is.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

New Screenshot images of Final Fantasy XIII-2



Apparently, Serah is playable and so is a new character named Noel.
Gameplay style hasn't really changed by just observing it =/

And Square Enix confirmed FFXIII-2 has a playable demo at E3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't like them screenshots.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 2, 2011)

They're sticking with the same battle system, huh


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Naruto said:


> They're sticking with the same battle system, huh



Apparently 

But idk what Toriyama meant by "FFXIII-2 will have everything FFXIII didn't"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

I was kind of thinking this game would be fun but then it whipped out that Paradigm Shift.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Meh I still have yet to see if this game is worth my time. I'll watch a Lets play of it before I consider buying it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Well we still got Versus.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

I take it you guys don't like the Paradigm Shift?

Seriously, those screenshots are epic hype!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well we still got Versus *and Type 0*.


^Fixed

And I thought you disliked Versus?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

Obvious cash-grab, the game will probably be the same thing as XIII. Except that faggy looking guy with the terrible character design will be in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you guys don't like the Paradigm Shift?
> 
> Seriously, those screenshots are epic hype!


I hate the fuck out of it. So damn boring. 

Oh you have to stun it before you kill it every time. Yeah that's fun. Why can't I  just fucking kill it how I want to?



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Fixed
> 
> And I thought you disliked Versus?



Why would I dislike it? I am skeptical, but it's action/RPG, that's good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad they decided to take people off of Versus to work on this.

Because it will be hilariously bad.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Ugh this game is going to make several people believe Versus will be just as bad


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Not the same battle system.... oh and and a KH character, interesting.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> Not the same battle system.... oh and and a KH character, interesting.



You comparing Terra to Noel? You sir have now crossed the line


----------



## Naruto (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you guys don't like the Paradigm Shift?
> 
> Seriously, those screenshots are epic hype!



I think there's a good idea in there, but the execution was poor.

*All you do* is paradigm shift.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, it got pretty old. I liked that you could do it mid-battle and it was kind of interesting, but just doing the same thing over and over and over again was so boring.

Even FFXII was more involved and interesting and that basically did everything for you.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You comparing Terra to Noel? You sir have now crossed the line



*googles *


wow, they do look a like.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I think there's a good idea in there, but the execution was poor.
> 
> *All you do* is paradigm shift.



Eh, didn't bother me. I hated that the fights took too damn long though, I hope they rectify that. And I get to play as the jailbait-looking Serah now eh? Totally jizzin' right now.

To be fair though, when they announced FFXIII-2, they DID say it's battle system was going to be an improvement (or variation) of the existing Paradigm Shift battle system instead of an overhaul like FFX-2 was to FFX, so I'm just shocked that you guys are a bit shocked about it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, didn't bother me. I hated that the fights took too damn long though, I hope they rectify that. And I get to play as the jailbait-looking Serah now eh? Totally jizzin' right now.
> 
> To be fair though, when they announced FFXIII-2, they DID say it's battle system was going to be an improvement (or variation) of the existing Paradigm Shift battle system instead of an overhaul like FFX-2 was to FFX, so I'm just shocked that you guys are a bit shocked about it.



I'll still give it a shot.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Again, Im gonna do the same thing I did with FFXIII, I will watch a walkthrough of the first bit before I consider buying it. Because of that I saved my 60 bucks from loss


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I'll still give it a shot.



I knew you would. 

It wont kill ya. And from the sound of things with this game, you start off with the dude and Serah first...at least if we go by the synopsis in that link Noctas Lucas Calcium posted.

EDIT: Rate my sig....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> It wont kill ya. And from the sound of things with this game, you start off with the dude and Serah first...at least if we go by the synopsis in that link Noctas Lucas Calcium posted.




You won't be spelling his name wrong after Versus finally brings some light and satisfaction to the FF franchise 

Well, I might as well go check out that playable demo next week at E3 =/


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You won't be spelling his name wrong after Versus finally brings some light and satisfaction to the FF franchise
> 
> Well, I might as well go check out that playable demo next week at E3 =/



Might as well call it FFXV now. It would be retarded just calling it Versus XIII with all the years they are putting in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

I will probably buy it used from Gamestop after another good game comes out.

That way if/when it sucks shitass I can take it back and get a good game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> New Screenshot images of Final Fantasy XIII-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Look! Its Noctis! It seems Toriyama wanted a noctis looking character for his dollhouse.
And serah... for the love of humanity, couldn't she had just died?! I dont even understand why she was created in the first place.

Edit: After reading the story over view... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They are seriously going to make us play as serah? seriously?...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2011)

Apparently there are official rumors going around of a "FF remake" going around, to be announced for E3, we'll see


----------



## Velocity (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You won't be spelling his name wrong after Versus finally brings some light and satisfaction to the FF franchise



There's plenty of light and satisfaction in the Final Fantasy franchise.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> There's plenty of light and satisfaction in the Final Fantasy franchise.



care to enlight us with an example?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2011)

NOEL LOOK LIKE FANG IN DRAG.
I assume Serah is back out  and Fang is now a man.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> NOEL LOOK LIKE FANG IN DRAG.



He has to be a native from gran pulse... somehow....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe if all the characters didn't have the exact same moves, and if you could actually switch between characters in battle, the battle system might have been good.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Toriyama says "This game will have everything FFXIII didn't "


----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it me or does this game have worse graphics than FF13? The character design for the new guy is pretty shit too. From those two screenshots, it looks like worse than FF13. I'll have to see gameplay to make me even care about this game right now


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Toriyama says "This game will have everything FFXIII didn't "


Fang now had a sex change what else?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Is it me or does this game has worse graphics than FF13? The character design for the new guy is pretty shit too. From those two screenshots, it looks like worse than FF13. I'll have to see gameplay to make me even care about this game right now



Expected.I expect something like FF-X2


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Expected.I expect something like FF-X2



Another Charlie's Angels? Nothxbai


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2011)

I was leaning towards more of Greenday mix with spice girls


----------



## Velocity (Jun 2, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> care to enlight us with an example?



You make it sound as if FFIV and FFVI aren't two of the greatest RPGs ever made.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> You make it sound as if FFIV and FFVI aren't two of the greatest RPGs ever made.



IV and VI are the fcking best.  THE BEST.

BTW I want a char redesign for that wanabe noctis guy, so is he the hew love interest of serah/lighting?

seriously it looks so odd to see snow with serah, the size differences. I belive that Toriyama first see's the design and then makes the story.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

No Sui, just no!! Serah is Snow's bitch goddammit!! 

I swear to god if they fuck their relationship up Esura is going to have to choke a bitch.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> No Sui, just no!! Serah is Snow's bitch goddammit!!
> 
> I swear to god if they fuck their relationship up Esura is going to have to choke a bitch.



Toriyama's your primary target of choice


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

New guy looks like a Kingdom Hearts Reject.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Toriyama's your primary target of choice



You do not like Toriyama do you?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, didn't bother me. I hated that the fights took too damn long though, I hope they rectify that. And I get to play as the jailbait-looking Serah now eh? Totally jizzin' right now.
> 
> To be fair though, when they announced FFXIII-2, they DID say it's battle system was going to be an improvement (or variation) of the existing Paradigm Shift battle system instead of an overhaul like FFX-2 was to FFX, so I'm just shocked that you guys are a bit shocked about it.



Fights in XIII were some of the fastest from the series. 10-30 secs for normal fights if that. Even the boss fights didn't last much longer than 8 mins.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Fights in XIII were some of the fastest from the series. *10-30 secs for normal fights if that.* *Even the boss fights didn't last much longer than 8 mins.*



Until Chapter 11, then afterwards, every fight is really long. And I'm so fucking tired of fighting Behemoths...like so tired of it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do not like Toriyama do you?



All I have to say is X-2... Nuff' said


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Is it me or does this game have worse graphics than FF13? The character design for the new guy is pretty shit too. From those two screenshots, it looks like worse than FF13. I'll have to see gameplay to make me even care about this game right now



Its just a screenshot thats not even mega-hyper-oficial. Doubt they would make the graphics worse.




On another news, anyone remember the Auron and Tidus first scene with the sin-fodder ? 
Looks just like that screenshot.





Esura said:


> Until Chapter 11, then afterwards, every fight is really long. And I'm so fucking tired of fighting Behemoths...like so tired of it.



Every fight ? I wouldnt go that far, and you can just dodge the behemoths.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2011)

Having someone spam as saboteur the whole time shortened the fights quite a bit in late game.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 3, 2011)

I knew it Serah's going to be a playable character. I want to know more about this new character Noel too. SHOW US MORE SQUARE ENIX PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> All I have to say is X-2... Nuff' said


Considering that FFX-2 was a great game...I'm still not getting your point. 



Shooting burst stream said:


> I knew it Serah's going to be a playable character. I want to know more about this new character Noel too. SHOW US MORE SQUARE ENIX PLEASE!!!!!!!


Fuck Noel, I want to see more Serah screenshots...


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2011)

serah's design... . bleh, those socks 
snow's group is back.
the moogle is the highlight.


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2011)

Ugh...I hope I don't have to play with Noel for too long...

I wonder when I get to own as Lighting, cause I bet they are going to make her powerful as shit with that armor and stuff.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2011)

Did Serah dump Snow and now hook up with Noel ?
Pulseworker? Pulse reacting again meh.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> No Sui, just no!! Serah is Snow's bitch goddammit!!
> 
> I swear to god if they fuck their relationship up Esura is going to have to choke a bitch.



I swear that I would have loved if she had been killed, like being impaled or something.
Fck that lame relationship.

I honestly don't understand why you like Serah so much, and liking FF-X2? you are definitely weird.
All this character designs are fking ridiculous, the guy/girl with the moogle is embarassing. And serah with a sword...

Toriyama, I hope he gets fired after this.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2011)

i lol'd

so Lightning isn't the main character anymore or what?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2011)

are lightenling even playable


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 3, 2011)

I doubt Fang and Vanille are back as playable but what about the other characters? (Sazh, Snow and Hope)


----------



## Kyou (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't see Serah and Snow's relationship just breaking up so he'll be around for sure.
She might of done the 'I'll find my sister' thing and he got shitty, but she snuck out; so he might appear later or something.
After 13 I don't see them just writing that relationship off for a new character .

Yeah, most the game so far looks like it's Noel and Serah. Weird, I was expecting Lightning to be really be highlighted, but maybe it's a flip now. The last game was centered on Serah for the most part; well Lightning's story, now it seems like it's Serah's pursuit of Lightning... Can't complain. I like Serah :ho


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I swear that I would have loved if she had been killed, like being impaled or something.
> Fck that lame relationship.
> 
> I honestly don't understand why you like Serah so much, and liking FF-X2? you are definitely weird.
> ...


Actually, I'm not a big Serah fan like that (although I did find SerahxSnow to be too cute though!), but I like how they are going to change her up from damsel in distress to maybe an actual helpful member of the group.

Also, FFX-2 really wasn't that bad. I got to play with Yuna, Rikku, and Paine all fucking day, in skimpy clothes, and they change into other skimpy clothes mid-battle....come on now! And the battle system was boss.

Also, soundtrack was off the hook mayn!













Amuro said:


> i lol'd
> 
> so Lightning isn't the main character anymore or what?



They said she was when they first announced FFX-2, unless they are going to make you play a few other characters so you can get a feel for the game before you can play with Lightning. Or, Lightning may not be the main character but the central focus of the story (if that makes sense to you, it did in my head).


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, I'm not a big Serah fan like that (although I did find SerahxSnow to be too cute though!), but I like how they are going to change her up from damsel in distress to maybe an actual helpful member of the group.
> 
> Also, FFX-2 really wasn't that bad. I got to play with Yuna, Rikku, and Paine all fucking day, in skimpy clothes, and they change into other skimpy clothes mid-battle....come on now! And the battle system was boss.
> 
> Also, soundtrack was off the hook mayn!



You tought that relationship was cute? I tough it was super dumb the guy looks waay bigger than her. At the beggining I tough that he was going to be Lighting's love interest and then I tough that serah was their daughter. It's just too dumb but if you think its cute then I leave that judgement in your hands.

Damsel in distress, I hardly see how she was necesary for a badly written story, Heck the xiii series its all about character designs, so I dont understand why we must leave some of the best (imo lighting and fang) for a freaking teenage. Why did Lighting got a redesign if I cant freaking use her, and if I cant use fang then screw them.

Paine had no fking back story nor personality whatsoever, Rikku went from a mature cool girl to a freaking immature Lolita. Their costumes where pretty ridiculous, I only liked the black knight costume and the original ones, you can see pretty much that Toriyama likes young petites. 

As for the boss fight music, its not boss nor badass.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> You tought that relationship was cute? I tough it was super dumb the guy looks waay bigger than her. At the beggining I tough that he was going to be Lighting's love interest and then I tough that serah was their daughter. It's just too dumb but if you think its cute then I leave that judgement in your hands.
> 
> Damsel in distress, I hardly see how she was necesary for a badly written story, Heck the xiii series its all about character designs, so I dont understand why we must leave some of the best (imo lighting and fang) for a freaking teenage. Why did Lighting got a redesign if I cant freaking use her, and if I cant use fang then screw them.
> 
> ...


Well, I liked how Snow was through the entire game. He was like, "I need to rescue my bitch mayn!" and, "I'm doin' this fo you baby, fo you." Don't question it, I'm an odd friend. 

I don't think we aren't going to use Lightning. Obviously we are but maybe we wont use her to like halfway through the game. Noel and Serah are supposedly looking for her. Everyone else thinks she is dead. I'm speculating that Lighting is a very integral part in the story....hell she is even in the logo. As for Fang, unless they retcon some shit...we aren't using her. 

But you do know Paine had a backstory right? She had a back story that actually involved her in events from FFX, and connected her to Nooj, Baralai, and the other Al Bhed dude. They just don't tell you until a certain part into the game. Although to be fair, the young girl fetish isn't a Toriyama thing, its a Japanese thing right now. I don't know if you noticed, but many of the newer JRPGs (even many older ones) features some young petite broad or a loli of some sort.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I swear that I would have loved if she had been killed, like being impaled or something.
> Fck that lame relationship.



i thought snow was a freakin pedofile when i found out he was dating serah!  i mean jesus christ, look at how tall the dude is. hard to imagine he's in his 20's

anyway fuck snow too


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I liked how Snow was through the entire game. He was like, "I need to rescue my bitch mayn!" and, "I'm doin' this fo you baby, fo you." Don't question it, I'm an odd friend.


You forgot, "STEEL GUARD!"





Asakuna no Sasori said:


> i thought snow was a freakin pedofile when i found out he was dating serah!  i mean jesus christ, look at how tall the dude is. hard to imagine he's in his 20's
> 
> anyway fuck snow too


Not that uncommon really, asian women are tiny. I'm only 5'11 and 21 years old, and I tower over my lady friends like some NBA player at Chuckie Cheese.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> You forgot, "STEEL GUARD!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tough they where supposed to be caucasic in this game? more clues of toriyama projecting his desires on the game characters.
Fking retarded story writting and char development.

Esura: All those characters where ULTRA lame, Her story was bleeeargh and wasnt even compelling. Pure turd, I could had designed a waaay better scenario.

And not playing as fang but as a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... oh well its toriyama's product. Like peter jackson's wedding planner in a gig to direct the hobbit.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope they don't have her in some relationship with Noel.... I mean, we spent how long just for Snow to save Serah? I don't think it's gonna happen.

I think the game might switch back and forth between wherever Light is to Serah/other peeps until they reunite halfway through the game


----------



## Taki (Jun 4, 2011)

Im happy that they are starting the 360 version same times as the PS3 version. The first one looked like crap on the 360 cause it was late in development.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 5, 2011)

Wasn't that just because they had to compress the data for it to be on 3 discs?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 5, 2011)

Was this already posted?

[YOUTUBE]7cbzbzEyr4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

btw, noel's costume look's girly and the dude with the moogle doesnt look like a fagg but ultimately the most dumb and retarded design. It makes me laugh at how pathetic it is.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking at the general areas and maps depicted in the video, the game looks a lot more open than FF13 was. Pretty good thing if you ask me.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Looking at the general areas and maps depicted in the video, the game looks a lot more open than FF13 was. Pretty good thing if you ask me.



Those maps could be 25 hours in the game.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 5, 2011)

dude, i saw the trailer and i said *man this is fake its just some footage of the first game.... wait... its the real trailer ?*

and you play as serha ? wait what ?????? 

i give up on this crap... i buyed ff13 and never finished it.... not long time ago i started a new game only to realise what the game really is and truly understand all the bad critics about it.

because its just a fucking coridors-grindfest only to fill the time before the next cinematic, nothing more  yes i played the pulse part, its the exact same thing, exept in a big field rather than corridors, nothing more to do, you move on and its back to corridors again...

fuck this  maybe this game will be better (i doubt...) but im discusted about ff13 so much that i dont even want to touch it again


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2011)

at least it will be open area unlike X which never got hated on for being linier when it was the most linier FF to date.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't really care that FF13 was linear. It didn't really matter to me, but having a change of area is nice.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2011)

also to be fair 7-9 was quite linier in that you are told where you have to go to next.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 5, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> also to be fair 7-9 was quite linier in that you are told where you have to go to next.



yeah but atleast you can go back to previous areas anytime.

Hell you can go back to previous areas in FFX and that game was extremely linear. lol


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> yeah but atleast you can go back to previous areas anytime.
> 
> Hell you can go back to previous areas in FFX and that game was extremely linear. lol



Only after you get the airship. They really bottleneck you in certain areas for awhile.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> also to be fair 7-9 was quite linier in that you are told where you have to go to next.


Most JRPG's are but it's about the feeling/illusion of having freedom what's important. In FF10/13 all you do is run down straight corridors while FF7-9 and most other JRPG's actually let you explore towns and dungeons on a small scale. You also have an overworld where you have to find the next location and wander around a bit even if you don't have any true freedom. It makes a huge difference of how linear the game feels when compared to something like FF10/13.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Most JRPG's are but it's about the feeling/illusion of having freedom what's important. In FF10/13 all you do is run down straight corridors while FF7-9 and most other JRPG's actually let you explore towns and dungeons on a small scale. You also have an overworld where you have to find the next location and wander around a bit even if you don't have any true freedom. It makes a huge difference of how linear the game feels when compared to something like FF10/13.



FF10 actually had a good story which made it ignore the linearity of it and how it was implemented effectively. FF13 on the other hand.....


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Linearity isn't a bad thing you know.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2011)

^ It's really not.


----------



## Yun Fang (Jun 6, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Was this already posted?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7cbzbzEyr4E[/YOUTUBE]



I can't say anything about this trailer, since I'm assuming this a small piece to what's going to be shown at E3 '11. I just hope Serah isn't going to be a disappointment when it comes to XIII-2 because it was annoying hearing her name in every cutscene. Also, I wonder if Noel could possibly be related to the purple guy that was shown in the first trailer....or maybe he is the purple dude? Anyway, does anyone know what 0:14 is? Could that be part of the crystal tower that Vanille and Fang created? 









...........Oh yeah I wonder if Fang and Vanille will play a role in the sequel too.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Sazh better be in this game


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> at least it will be open area unlike X which never got hated on for being linier when it was the most linier FF to date.



Pacing, my friend. FFX did not force you down a linear corridor during most of the quest, yes it was linear but it had towns, it had minigames, it had temples and when you get the airship you can revisit any place again.  

The story is also a bonus for me, Tidus doesnt know the world ( and neither do you ) so you progressivly learn more about it as you play. Unlike having to know what the hell is happening as soon as the game starts.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> Pacing, my friend. FFX did not force you down a linear corridor during most of the quest, yes it was linear but it had towns, it had minigames, it had temples and when you get the airship you can revisit any place again.
> 
> The story is also a bonus for me, Tidus doesnt know the world ( and neither do you ) so you progressivly learn more about it as you play. Unlike having to know what the hell is happening as soon as the game starts.



I guess they tried to approach FFXIII in a different style storyline wise. Instead of slowly starting off that way, its like BAM, in your face, like a decent movie. Granted, I wish they actually had the codec shit actually in game instead of having to read it.

And why do people like towns so much? It just slows the game up and it seems dumb needless. This is why I wish newer FF games were more like Persona 1 and FFXIII. Persona 1 there is only one town/city (unless they introduce another one halfway through the game) and the game takes place in that. Other than getting Reiji, Persona 1 is pretty straight forward so far. Loooving it. Story isn't bad at all for an older game too.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> at least it will be open area unlike X which never got hated on for being linier when it was the most linier FF to date.



but X had a superior story so it was forgiven.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Missing_Nin said:


> but X had a superior story so it was forgiven.



While I liked FFXIII's story, FFX did have the superior story...hell, I'd take it a step further and say that FFX have the best story out of all the FF games (even over my favorite, FFVII) imo. Hard to surpass that.

Its too good. I love FFX so much, but the only reason I don't mention it as much as FFVII is the anger I had towards the Sphere Grid....god I hate that shit. When I understood it better, I didn't hate it anymore, but I still dislike it.

EDIT: Change your name back dude!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

FF13's story *could * have been the best yet. Amazing concepts, amazing ideas, terrible execution, and terrible character development.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Ill just leave this here...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cisUvE6lP0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

Lightning ... dead?

What is this... I don't even...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2011)

Awful trailer..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm liking the new open areas. The QTE's don't look bad and there seems to be towns. The only big shining flaw is the story. I don't even...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Lightning ... dead?
> 
> What is this... I don't even...


Lightning's not dead. If you read the epilogue novella for XIII you'd know what happened.

Anyway, looks good. Only complaint is this Noel kid. I'm not spending hours playing as him.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2011)

Also this....


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I think Ill just leave this here...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cisUvE6lP0w[/YOUTUBE]



At first I was greatly interested, now I'm hyped! Fuck you Versus XIII, bring in FFXIII-2.

And why is people actually believing that Lightning is dead? Obviously there is much more than what they are letting on. They even showed Lightning fighting. I bet the entire game is going to revolve around Serah looking for Lightning and finding out who is Noel, with some twists and turns here and there.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

Dialog options for a JRPG?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 6, 2011)

Why does Serah look even younger in this one...and where the hell is Snow?


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Dialog options for a JRPG?



Seems pretty pointless to me. 

Unless its a Shin Megami Tensei game, JRPGs don't need 'em.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm interested to see how they tackle this. This could actually put some innovation and actual role playing mechanics into a JRPG.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

As long as it doesn't fuck up the story its cool.

There is a reason why I prefer JRPGs over WRPGs...I don't need them crossing lines on me now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2011)

The core story probably won't change. It might be similar to Dragon Age 2 though. Many options with the same outcome.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

No Sazh or Snow 

Isn't Noel what Fang was going to look like if they kept her as male like they originally planned?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

So are they going to make shitty sequels for every commercially successful main title FF from now on?


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> So are they going to make shitty sequels for every commercially successful main title FF from now on?



Late.

Square stated they wanted to make each entry in the FF series a mini franchise years ago around when they announced the FFVII Compilation I believe. It shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. Why do you think FFXII had the Ivalice Compilation and FFXIII the Fabula Novis Cryallis or something. They make a compilation for every newer non MMO-FF mainline game now. What kind of solidified it even more I think is the fact that FFX-2 sold well (not as much as FFX though) and was received well by critics (not so much by the vocal minority of fans).

EDIT: My bad, its FFX-2's success that made Square consider making each entry a mini franchise and more confident in making the FFVII Compilation. Had to do mah research.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2011)

The terrible portion of the fanbase ruining the series for the rest of us like they have for a long time. Not surprising.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 6, 2011)

Still no news on Sazh, Hope or Snow? WTF?? 

I have a feeling your just gonna be playing as Noel and Sarah for the majority of the game and later on you'll gain more party members with Lightning being one of em, which would SUCK MASSIVELY!!


----------



## Wan (Jun 6, 2011)

Trailer looked pretty cool -- as _all_ Square Enix trailers do, but that's no guarantee on the game quality.  It was kind of unsettling listening to Lightning -- she has the same voice actress as Liara from Mass Effect (Ali Hillis), and for a moment Lightning sounded exactly like Liara.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> No Sazh or Snow
> 
> Isn't Noel what Fang was going to look like if they kept her as male like they originally planned?



hope killed snow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone dead, that's awesome.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2011)

Trailer got ninjaed .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok Just saw it on YT. I mean do they had to be that obviouss,Lightling is probaly not dead but stuck in some kind of time vortex.Noel is Fang's brother and Serah became Vanille. Were gunna find  and fight a gate guardian to that vortex. Good story.

Lightling looks to cool not be played.I like her armor so stylish. I saw screen name Lightling as Odin .Wah,


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2011)

Also early 2012? means Jan 012 so Versus is likley to be end of 12 or early 13


----------



## BVB (Jun 7, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Also early 2012? means Jan 012 so Versus is likley to be end of 22 or early 23



fixed


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2011)

Something has to set the trend now that Duke Nukem forever is out.  Might as well be Versus XIII.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2011)

Mmmm after seeing the trailer my hopes went up a bit. I didn't really like FF13, but it seems they changed some stuff here, especially the dungeon maps and getting Gil from monsters (serious that pissed me off so much in 13)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> At first I was greatly interested, now I'm hyped! Fuck you Versus XIII, bring in FFXIII-2.



Your stink of envy is delicious!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 8, 2011)

Same battle system it seems.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2011)

That actually looked really good


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

Still don't care about this.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Your stink of envy is delicious!



If you could see my face right now...it would be a face of extreme happiness.

I got Persona 2 in a few months, Devil Survivor 2 AND FFXIII-2 to look forward to next winter, what is exactly am I envious about? Three great JRPGs mayn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

if Snow Gets announced ill care


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope the god they don't make Serah and Noel hook up and shit. Fuck the haters, Snow was awesome. Serah is his bitch and they should keep it that way.

It'll make like my whole time playing FFXIII trying to rescue her ass meaningless. Hell after FFXIII-2, Snow better knocked her ass up or something.


----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2011)

-Noel
-Serah
-Random Monster.


I'm far more excited to play with the random monsters than with the characters. idk idk.

I wish snow's group was in it, they were the highlight for me in the trailer.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 8, 2011)

Just saw the trailer it looked awesome, the pressing buttons thing during cinematics is a nice touch. I'm actually glad they haven't changed the battle system that much, but for this game I'm just going to ignore auto battle and just put in commands manually. I will say I HATE Serah's outfit, it looks horrible. The map's seem bigger and NPCs to talk to as well (seems they have been listening to people's complaints). That Atlas thing will probably be our first major boss fight then after that we'll play as Light in that other world for a while and keep switching until the two groups meet up (presumably with more party members joined before then). They seem to have ditched the gestalt mode metre and options from the first game and made enemies able to hit us while in gestat mode, that's interesting. Only complaint is where the hell is Hope? My fav character hasn't even been shown yet Overall this has gotten me even more hyped for this game, I absolutely cannot wait for this.

One final note though is I want Titan to give us one final trial in this game, a fight with him himself. It shouldn't be a problem for them to do since they already have that giant Atlas thing so why not. Titan for optional ultimate boss who's with me?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

The fuck is noel wielding? At first I thought it was a bow but now I'm seeing dual swords.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

This game is on my shit list.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

And then they reveal full CG Ultros boss battle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Then I will have to buy it day one!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Until Chapter 11, then afterwards, every fight is really long. And I'm so fucking tired of fighting Behemoths...like so tired of it.



late to comment. No, every fight was short. If they took forever, you were doing it wrong. 

XIII-2 looks ok I guess but would it kill SE to dress their characters to not look like douches.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

after watching the trailer i decided it looks OK. although i wont jump and buy it the day it comes out. i just want my versus XIII


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2011)

thank god that retard snow wasn't in the new trailer 

trailer looks meh, that noel kid's starting to remind me of hope when his mom died


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

just get rid of the men. all i want is lightning. i wasnt so thrilled about seeing so much of serah crying


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Lightning x Serah....

Make it happen Rule 34!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> *just get rid of the men. all i want is lightning*. i wasnt so thrilled about seeing so much of serah crying


This


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

*They are sisters...*



> Story Overview
> Set a few years after Lightning and the others saved Cocoon, some survivors have decided to start over by rebuilding on Gran Pulse. Lightning, however, is nowhere to be found and thought dead by many, but Serah believes otherwise. When her town is suddenly overrun by monsters, a mysterious man named Noel appears to save her. Together, the two set off to find Lightning...



What's up with the story? Is that all there is behind it? Why...does it sound like it doesn't really have story? Will the whole game be about finding someone they think is dead? 
**

Is the guy, Noel I think, new? I heard it was in the other game. What's up with Lightning's new armor? If you guys know already, I mean.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

wow a part 2, man I need to catch up, I fell behind on FF12 and haven't played 13 yet, now I hear there is a FF14 coming out


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> just get rid of the men. all i want is lightning. i wasnt so thrilled about seeing so much of serah crying



ff XIII-2 with no lighting ?
not playing it


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

talk about a major let down


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 8, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> wow a part 2, man I need to catch up, I fell behind on FF12 and haven't played 13 yet, now I hear there is a FF14 coming out



Also don't forget about Versus XIII


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

No, forget about it, lest your hopes get smashed like a cock under a fat woman.

No release date by now is a no-fucking-no-no.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope was bad enough but having Sareh in your party is even worse


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hope the god they don't make Serah and Noel hook up and shit. Fuck the haters, Snow was awesome. Serah is his bitch and they should keep it that way.
> 
> It'll make like my whole time playing FFXIII trying to rescue her ass meaningless. Hell after FFXIII-2, Snow better knocked her ass up or something.



Noel seems more appropiate for the size of serah. I think snow looked better with fang. Your likes and dislikes are freaking weird. His bitch? bwahahaha, makes him look like a p*d*p****.

I kinda feel bad for Noehl, having to hang out with the worst of XIII.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Also don't forget about Versus XIII





Esura said:


> No, forget about it, lest your hopes get smashed like a cock under a fat woman.
> 
> No release date by now is a no-fucking-no-no.



man talk about a major burn


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Esura loves everything that is the worst of XIII. Talk about good counsel from someone with terrible taste.

Go with versus and fck the other.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> man talk about a major burn




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZvdT3QS4k[/YOUTUBE]




Now you have a reason to love this game


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> *They are sisters...*


That makes it hotter. 



Darth Sidious said:


> Hope was bad enough but having Sareh in your party is even worse


LOL hell no. At least Serah is cute and shit. Hope is a little punk bitch who annoys the hell out of me. It doesn't help that they made him the best caster in the game and felt forced to use him, lest I use a gimped team. 

The only good thing with Hope is that he may have a chance on tapping Lightning...thats it.


Suigetsu said:


> Noel seems more appropiate for the size of serah. I think snow looked better with fang. Your likes and dislikes are freaking weird. His bitch? bwahahaha, makes him look like a p*d*p****.
> 
> I kinda feel bad for Noehl, having to hang out with the worst of XIII.


Well, Snow's whole motivation throughout the entire freaking game was  getting Serah so he can wreck dat ass. And whats wrong with a bigger guy getting a more petite woman? My ex girl was half the size I was (but older).

I hope Serah friend zone his ass. She needs to keep that ass open only for Snow, cause Snow is a badass and badasses gets dat ass. 



Zapp Brannigan said:


> man talk about a major burn





EDIT: My tastes are quite versatile thank you very much. I just don't understand the logic of getting hyped for a game thats been in the works almost longer than FFXIII with no release date in sight!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 9, 2011)

I never used Hope once you could swap party members around, it's a matter of principle


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well you convinced me


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I never used Hope once you could swap party members around, it's a matter of principle



Well I was considering Light, Fang, Vanille...but thats a gimped team because there is no synergist in that team. I'm not removing Lightning because she is the best one to play with so eff that. This game really don't want me to have an all female team sadly...


----------



## Kyou (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah Serah better then Hope, he's annoying... and then had that random character development and went from bitch to "We can do it" boy. It seemed really forced and fake. Such negativity then total 180 was annoying, least have a transition. 

Least Serah's positive, little fragile but she's a chic, just makes her seem cute , plus her voice actor is top of the line as far as I'm concerned.
So Serah being playable is awesome to me, I was let down when found out she wasn't playable in the first one, she has such a cute design. I must admit her new design in this game isn't as nice.. But eh.

And yeah, the newest trailer says Serah is the one that remembers it all, everyone else doesn't; so unless Snow was killed off randomly; I don't see her going for this Noel kid. She's better with Snow  Even if he is massive tall compared to him, as if that matters.


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2011)

The only good Serah is Barthandelus' Serah.




Zapp Brannigan said:


> wow a part 2, man I need to catch up, I fell behind on FF12 and haven't played 13 yet, now I hear there is a FF14 coming out



yea about FF14.. probably best to forget that one.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Ill just leave this here


And

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzgI7TINvn4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2011)

There's time travel involved


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ill just leave this here
> 
> 
> And
> ...



I saw it all and I'm impressed. I didn't like XIII not because of the battle system, but because the game consisted of nothing but battles and cutscenes.

I liked battle system, but that's all you could do. You go one area to another fighting, but nothing to really explore or interact with. You only see the characters you're playing with interact with the world and do extraordinary things through long cutscenes.

In a time where we can display things like that through actual gameplay, it feels like FFXIII was a step back. Don't get me wrong, I still like traditional cutscenes. I just feel that should they be for dialogue, checkered well in-between the gameplay, and be relatively short compared to the actual stuff done in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Game is seriously going to be bad if it keeps that stagger system the first one had. Hated that thing so damn much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2011)

Its not a stagger system anymore i don't think. Its action commands (AIE Quick time events) that allow you to do more damage when you get them right


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not a stagger system anymore i don't think. Its action commands (AIE Quick time events) that allow you to do more damage when you get them right



That makes the game even worse. 

I'm never even trying this game.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That makes the game even worse.
> 
> I'm never even trying this game.



Your lost.

I'm hyped. But imo, the only flaw of FFXIII imo was moreso the fact there wasn't anything to break up moving, fight, cutscene, fight, moving, fight, rinse and repeat like bigduo said than the actual linearity.

As long as they don't touch the fucking battle system much, let me play with more people than just Noel, Serah, and random monster...and have Snow pop up somewhere in the game...I'm cool.

Loving the info on this game so far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2011)

I think they're improving in the right areas, i hope they can make a much better product this time  See? That's me being optimistic


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Only thing I'm not liking is the multiple endings bit...I hate that shit unless its done in an SMT style.

Maybe it'll be regular ending, true ending type of stuff than good, bad, neutral endings or 3 wildly different endings. For the love of god be regular ending, true ending type...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

It's like they took an already bad idea and asked themselves how they could make it worse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2011)

I like that style best Esura, Blazblue CS has the best style, i didn't like CT's ending structure where you had to die against every boss to get 100%


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I like that style best Esura, Blazblue CS has the best style, i didn't like CT's ending structure where you had to die against every boss to get 100%



And the best thing about CS...all the regular endings were almost close to being the same as the true endings with minor differences unlike CT. It was like getting a snapshot of the bigger picture the true endings end up giving you. It made you want to keep playing with all the characters so you can unlock the True Ending mode.

I just hope FFXIII-2 doesn't make me have to 100% everything to get the true ending like FFX-2.


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2011)

you dont need 100% to get the true ending.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Lulz 3-4 discs?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

What's more funny on that link is that someone is saying DVD > Blu ray.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

PS3 version as usual.

Blu-ray is the standard, Microsoft better get with it on their new console.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not a stagger system anymore i don't think. Its action commands (AIE Quick time events) that allow you to do more damage when you get them right


I think it is a stagger system, they talk about it in one of the interviews. I believe they said that the Quick Time Events happen at certain points in a battle, like when enemy HP=50% or you fulfill other conditions

Either way, with how fast the battles were, it looks like they reduced the HP of enemies, so it's not like you have to stagger every enemy like in FFXIII


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> PS3 version as usual.
> 
> Blu-ray is the standard, Microsoft better get with it on their new console.



Blu-ray is the standard....for Sony

The Wii U won't use it and I don't see the next XBox using it eitheir. They would have to pay Sony to use the Blu-ray format. Don't see that happening.

I like XIII-2 so far, it won't be a masterpiece but I'm sure it will be a good RPG. But please no Treasure Hunter trophy....


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Sharingan2000 said:


> Blu-ray is the standard....for Sony
> 
> The Wii U won't use it and I don't see the next XBox using it eitheir. They would have to pay Sony to use the Blu-ray format. Don't see that happening.
> 
> I like XIII-2 so far, it won't be a masterpiece but I'm sure it will be a good RPG. But please no Treasure Hunter trophy....



Blu-ray isn't owned by Sony wholly, its owned by the Blu-ray Association or something. Its a board of companies, you know, other companies that has a stake in Blu-ray too.

The fact is, Blu-ray is the HD standard.

So what would they use next gen? Sure as hell not DVDs, and I don't see Microsoft going the proprietary route like Nintendo (who normally always does anyways, nothing new). Its not cheap....and Microsoft are some cheap asses sometimes.

And I see FFXIII-2 surpassing FFXIII as a masterpiece on current gen consoles.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

I see xbox using blu-ray in their next system for one reason. Because Xbox wants to be the all inclusive home entertainment system and to do that they need to be compatible with the latest media formats.

I promised myself I wouldn't get suckered by XIII-2 and after watching a few gameplay demos I kind of want to play now  I actually enjoyed XIII even though it had some bad flaws so this one should be interesting. Hopefully they put on Japanese voices this time since they had that question SO many times when XIII was coming out.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats the point of including Japanese voices for overseas audiences?

I will _never_ understand the logic of that...ever. Its just a useless feature only hardcore Japanophiles really care about. 

No one ask for French voices from French games or Chinese voices from Chinese games or Polish voices from Polish games, whatever, but nooo...Japanese is this elegant language that needs to be heeeaaarrd!


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

We are on an anime forum you know....


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

I prefer dubs over subs.

I only watch subs if the anime in question has no dub version (like Panty and Stockings). I've been watching animes for 17 years (since I was 4) and this obsession the anime fandom has over the Japanese language never made sense to me.

Now its creeping into the gaming fandom...sigh....

EDIT: I love the Japanese culture and all...but whatever they have made, for the love of god dub it. I like to actually know wtf the character is saying without having to read on screen...


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 9, 2011)

I mostly prefer Japenese to dubs but FFXIII is one of those games where I have no problem with english voice actors. I mean FFS did you hear Dajh's Japanese voice? good lord


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with giving the option. 

Its in the gaming fandom and has been there for years.


----------



## Vai (Jun 10, 2011)

Yea, having an option I guess it would be cool. But very unlikely to happen on FF.
Its fun I guess, I can't stand english dubbed animes but I dont really care with games. I think I prefer English language with subtitles. Lost Odyssey had multiple languages options but I didnt like the japanese voices so I'm really glad I changed back to english right at the begining.

Then I did a playthrough in german, that was epic.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> Hopefully they put on Japanese voices this time since they had that question SO many times when XIII was coming out.


Yeah, I hope too. One of th asian versions of FF XIII had Japanese voice track along with english and chinese subtitles, so if FF XIII-2 would be the same I'll probably import asian one. Of course only if FF XIII-2 US/EU won't have original voices.

Overall game looks good to me, but then again I enjoyed FF XIII and even found it better than FFs from PS2-era.




Esura said:


> Whats the point of including Japanese voices for overseas audiences?


The point is obvious. I'm russian and every rus-dubbed game seems subpar to me compared to the US original when it comes to voice-acting. And I'm not Anglophile because of it  Most of the time I pirate a PC game is when there is no original english voice in it.

Same thing with japanese games and their dubs.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sharingan2000 said:


> Blu-ray is the standard....for Sony
> 
> The Wii U won't use it and I don't see the next XBox using it eitheir. They would have to pay Sony to use the Blu-ray format. Don't see that happening.
> 
> I like XIII-2 so far, it won't be a masterpiece but I'm sure it will be a good RPG. But please no Treasure Hunter trophy....


The point isn't necessarily that Blu-ray is a standard, the point is that a disc-based medium with larger storage should be standard.

The Wii U has it's own disc format for games, and while it isn't BD it holds 25GB of memory (which is what a single-layer BD holds).

How would it look when the PS3 and Wii U have all their games on one disc, and the 360 is the only console selling 2 to 4 discs for a single game?

Or in the worse case, content for games is held back as DLC on other platforms because the 360's DVD discs lack the storage space (all because it would be considered 'unfair' to Microsoft's platform).


Esura said:


> Whats the point of including Japanese voices for overseas audiences?
> 
> I will _never_ understand the logic of that...ever. Its just a useless feature only hardcore Japanophiles really care about.
> 
> No one ask for French voices from French games or Chinese voices from Chinese games or Polish voices from Polish games, whatever, but nooo...Japanese is this elegant language that needs to be heeeaaarrd!


Options is always a good thing, plus it's nice to play with the original voices on. I don't do that for every game, but on some games I do that on a second playthrough. I do the same thing with Kung-Fu movies or other films from another country (I'm not cinephile though).

I see any problem with Japanese developers doing that, if the voices were already recorded in the first place then it shouldn't be hard for them to keep the option around for the international release. 

Like I said, if the lack of storage is an issue then don't make console with the bigger disc storage suffer.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Blu-ray isn't owned by Sony wholly, its owned by the Blu-ray Association or something. Its a board of companies, you know, other companies that has a stake in Blu-ray too.



Well many of these other companies have states in microsoft NOT being successful in many other medias that it would be foolish for them letting MS have access to blu ray.


----------



## Vai (Jun 15, 2011)

Did they change lightning's design, or does she just have that gladiator skirt only when she's riding Odin ?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 22, 2011)

Any new news or trailers for the game yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2011)

So its been officially 5 years...i guess the Hopurai fans are pissing themselves


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> So its been officially 5 years...i guess the Hopurai fans are pissing themselves



Wait wut?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait wut?




It was confirmed by SQE that FFXIII-2 takes place approximately 5 years after the original FFXIII 

Which i know, makes no sense, as Serah doesn't look a day over the last time she was seen...but what can i say, japan likes em young


----------



## Bonney (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd buy the game with the dub. I'm not fussy over dub v sub unless the dub has really low quality acting. The FFXIII dub was decent enough for my taste. Just hope there isn't another Vanille style voice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2011)

just to spite you they are all going to be australian


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 27, 2011)

Dunno if people posted this, but doesn't matter:


----------



## Remyx (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Dunno if this was posted or not 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35VFOZnA-Kg[/YOUTUBE]

I think they just wanted to reveal a new OST


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Nothing new,except I want to know who that guy is at the end


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 1, 2011)

There's a another video there besides the one Noctis posted.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn Serah making my dick hard.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 7, 2011)

That fight with Bahamut looked awesome. This game is looking better by the day. I just wish time would pass by quiker so I could play it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sure this been said at one time or another, but why the hell are the paradigm shifts named the way they are in English?!

I mean why does Japan have the names ATTACK, DEFENDER, HEAL; and we get COMMANDO, SENTRY, MEDIC?!

Wouldn't the Japanese names have been easier? Why change the roles'  names to something that needs a bit more of an explanation?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm sure this been said at one time or another, but why the hell are the paradigm shifts named the way they are in English?!
> 
> I mean why does Japan have the names ATTACK, DEFENDER, HEAL; and we get COMMANDO, SENTRY, MEDIC?!
> 
> Wouldn't the Japanese names have been easier? Why change the roles'  names to something that needs a bit more of an explanation?



As Wada used to say, "Let's Westernize!"


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm sure this been said at one time or another, but why the hell are the paradigm shifts named the way they are in English?!
> 
> I mean why does Japan have the names ATTACK, DEFENDER, HEAL; and we get COMMANDO, SENTRY, MEDIC?!
> 
> Wouldn't the Japanese names have been easier? Why change the roles'  names to something that needs a bit more of an explanation?



Cause "ATTACK, DEFENDER, HEAL" is just madly fucking generic. Maybe it doesn't sound generic in Japan but it does here.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2011)

If he wanted to westernize, it would be: DPS, TANK, HEALS.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm sure this been said at one time or another, but why the hell are the paradigm shifts named the way they are in English?!
> 
> I mean why does Japan have the names ATTACK, DEFENDER, HEAL; and we get COMMANDO, SENTRY, MEDIC?!
> 
> Wouldn't the Japanese names have been easier? Why change the roles'  names to something that needs a bit more of an explanation?



they need no explanation. Everyone here in the US loves guns and the military, so those names make perfect sense to us


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn Serah making my dick hard.



serah makes you hard? then that means that you are a either a teenager or in the brink of being a p*d*p**** :

Anyways my only question is, why cant the main enemy be a female? like a female sephiroth? I always tough that Jihil Nabaat would had been like a Female sephiroth but noooooouuu.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> serah makes you hard? then that means that you are a either a teenager or in the brink of being a p*d*p**** :
> 
> Anyways my only question is, why cant the main enemy be a female? like a female sephiroth? I always tough that Jihil Nabaat would had been like a Female sephiroth but noooooouuu.


*cough*FFVIII*cough*

And FFXIII-2 Serah looks much more appealing to me now, and smexy. OG Serah...not attractive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> *cough*FFVIII*cough*
> 
> And FFXIII-2 Serah looks much more appealing to me now, and smexy. OG Serah...not attractive.



I didnt played nor liked VIII, Imo that is the weakest of the franchise. But XIII was definitely the worst.
Maybe you like skinny girls, heck even serah is skinny for the age that she is supposed to be.
Serah is your official waifu from now on.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I didnt played nor liked VIII, Imo that is the weakest of the franchise. But XIII was definitely the worst.
> Maybe you like skinny girls, heck even serah is skinny for the age that she is supposed to be.
> Serah is your official waifu from now on.



Actually...I don't care for skinny girls much (no offense to skinny girls out there)...I like thicker girls, or girls with some meat on their bones. Also like them older. 



Despite being skinny, I liked Lightning a lot as a character, and she has a cute face. I did not like Serah perse, but I liked Snow's and Serah's relationship (if that makes sense). However, Serah looks cuter in FFXIII-2 and I'm just calling it how I see it. 

EDIT: I'd still tap a skinny girl woman though...but I don't actively seek em out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Despite being skinny, I liked Lightning a lot as a character, and she has a cute face. I did not like Serah perse, but I liked Snow's and Serah's relationship (if that makes sense). However, Serah looks cuter in FFXIII-2 and I'm just calling it how I see it.



Its good that you recognize and be open minded rather than stubborn on something.

BTW Wtf, that thing is a milf?!

One thing that bothered me is that Lighting had no personality whatsoever, she had a great design tough. Which is credited to Nomura obviously


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Fang is mai waifu.

Simply hawt.

@Esura: Is that Kanon?

EDIT: Yes it is.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Fang is mai waifu.
> 
> Simply hawt.
> 
> ...



Whats a Kanon?

I just though it was an original doujin.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah, Kanon is an actual series. Well, basically it was a visual novel first.

Wiki:


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Brah, I don't know about you, but when I find a doujin to be really appealing, I always try to google it's origin. xD So then, I can find similar doujins of that series.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Brah, I don't know about you, but when I find a doujin to be really appealing, I always try to google it's origin. xD So then, I can find similar doujins of that series.



Well...I use to do that when I was younger.

Years ago when I found some Mai Shiranui hentai pics...like YEARS ago, it kind of opened me up to the world of KOF. At the time prior, the only experience I had with SNK games was Art of Fighting.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Well...I use to do that when I was younger.
> *
> Years ago when I found some Mai Shiranui hentai pics...like YEARS ago, it kind of opened me up to the world of KOF. At the time prior, the only experience I had with SNK games was Art of Fighting.



How old are you?  For some reason, that made me think that you are in your mid-20s. 

Yeah, I used to do that when I collected doujins often when I was younger as well(or a teenager, I'm 21 now.), now I don't really read them much, just occasionally, and when I google it's origin, it's to actually watch/read the series.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> How old are you?  For some reason, that made me think that you are in your mid-20s.
> 
> Yeah, I used to do that when I collected doujins often when I was younger as well(or a teenager, I'm 21 now.), now I don't really read them much, just occasionally, and when I google it's origin, it's to actually watch/read the series.



I'm 21. I've been collecting hentai and regular porn since I was like...8, no lie (VHS FTW). I don't collect as nearly as hardcore as I used to nowadays although I'm more than likely going to just for the lulz.

Although, when I was younger I found myself looking up hentai for animes after I watched them (when we got a computer). Sailor Moon and Dragonball Z were among the first animes I did searches for. I didn't start looking up hentais for video games until FFVII (dat Tifa effect) and FFX (dat Yuna/Shiva effect). Hell, the site I got the stuff from is STILL up after all these years.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn, I started at the age of 12. 

I pretty much searched all the anime and the J-video games I watched/played back then. xD


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't we all? Cause I sure as hell do, and still do when I have the time.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

I see this is a common condition for all adolescent boys interested in manga and anime


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

I went through the phase....and now I have younger family members going through the phase. An endless cycle ...

Now I feel like looking up some Lightning stuff...<_<


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait....wut?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait....wut?



Nuttin


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

I finally finished FFXIII! Now I have to fucking finish Alice, Ar Tonelico Ooga, Mass Effect 2, Castlevania Lords of Shadow and Atelier Rorona.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I finally finished FFXIII! Now I have to fucking finish Alice, Ar Tonelico Ooga, Mass Effect 2, *Castlevania Lords of Shadow *and Atelier Rorona.



I never beat it myself either. Just got other games and forgot about it. Need to play it soon...


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I'm like on Chapter 3 or something on Lords of Shadow. I'm with this woman who talks telepathic and stuff.

And in FFXIII...I rushed the second half of chapter 12 (where I last left off _awhile_ ago) and all of chapter 13. No exploring, no grinding, and only fought if I had too. I was already well prepared from chapter 11 and the first half of chapter 12. I maxed out the entirety of the 9th Crystarium level so I didn't need to bother constantly fighting long ass fights, especially in the second half of chapter 12 and 13 in Orphan's Cradle. I just wanted to be done. That said...Barthandelus and the final boss wasn't as hard as the guide led me to believe. The fucking sub bosses in chapter 13 gave me more trouble than them. Cute ending though.

I am now ready to immerse myself into more FFXIII-2 info.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 18, 2011)

*FF XIII-2 will be released in Janu**ary** 2012*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 18, 2011)

i thought it was almost done lol


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 18, 2011)

i google-ed *ff 13-2* and then i got this image....



WHATT THE SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

na more seriously its nothing... i already saw that cosplay set before... 
best cosplay ever 



Esura said:


> Now I feel like looking up some Lightning stuff...<_<



oh what a coincidence


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2011)

nice to know all your um personal interests pek


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i google-ed *ff 13-2* and then i got this image....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here's an entire set of those


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *FF XIII-2 will be released in Janu**ary** 2012*






ichigeau said:


> oh what a coincidence


Hey, Lightning is on that yum shit though...yum. pek



Mei Lin said:


> nice to know all your um personal interests pek


Hey, now you know more about us!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 18, 2011)

January is plenty soon!  Less than 2 years from the original, that's at the very least, how it should be done.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

At least this means Versus info will be blown out of the sky right afterwards


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> At least this means Versus info will be blown out of the sky right afterwards



Yes, that's what I'm looking forward to the most. 

Now that we know XIII-2's release date, we can focus on VERSUS THIRTEEN!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2011)

January seems like a good time for the game to come out. Can't wait for the game.


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

FFXIII-2 hype train starting....now! pek


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 22, 2011)

The games coming out in Jnauary. Damn it that's 6 months away. Time should move faster I cannot wait for this game. I like Serah's weapon, it's cool. 

I want at least a six person party in this game like the first game had. We have Serah, Noel and eventually Light, so we just need three more. I can see them having two people join Light while she's in that other world and Hope join Serah and Noel. Seriously though Hope better be in this game he is my favourite character (I still haven't seen him in theese trailers). Though I would like to see Snow and Sazh it's not essential that they be playable characters.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2011)

are Snow and Sazh even in this game?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> The games coming out in Jnauary. Damn it that's 6 months away. Time should move faster I cannot wait for this game. I like Serah's weapon, it's cool.
> 
> I want at least a six person party in this game like the first game had. We have Serah, Noel and eventually Light, so we just need three more. I can see them having two people join Light while she's in that other world and Hope join Serah and Noel. Seriously though Hope better be in this game he is my favourite character (I still haven't seen him in theese trailers). Though I would like to see Snow and Sazh it's not essential that they be playable characters.



The way I see it is Noel and Serah will be probably the only party members throughout the game like they did with X-2 

Lightning is probably going to play a minor part where you get to play as her for a bit during the game


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> are Snow and Sazh even in this game?



I've got to wonder about Hope too  I mean, yeah he was whiny in 13, but perhaps he matured in between games and is okay now?


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The way I see it is Noel and Serah will be probably the only party members throughout the game like they did with X-2
> 
> Lightning is probably going to play a minor part where you get to play as her for a bit during the game



It was ok for FFX-2 to do it cause...you was playing with females who changes clothes mid fight. And it came out when I was a teenager....

Now if it was Serah, Noel, and Lebreau...I could work with this. But nooo I have to play with monsters. I didn't like that shit in Dragon Quest and I don't think I'd like it now.

Then again, in FFXIII I stuck with Lightning, Fang, Hope the entire rest of the game when I was able to create a party cause its the best damn party in the entire game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope not being whinny? Good luck with that.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Hoperai is canon. Hope is the bitch in the relationship, waiting for Lightning to come back home.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope's my favorite character, too. People say he's a bitch, but I bet they'd bitch even more if they thought they were walking around with their mother's murderer and couldn't do anything about it.

People need to learn some sympathy. He had the best character development.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

I have to agree with Fraust, Hope wasn't really that bad.

Sazh is the best FFXIII character though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Hope's my favorite character, too. People say he's a bitch, but I bet they'd bitch even more if they thought they were walking around with their mother's murderer and couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> People need to learn some sympathy. He had the best character development.



Hope knew that Snow didn't kill his mother like that, but he placed the blame on him for it anyways. And he blamed him and Serah for making him L'Cie. Thats why he irritated me. All this shit could have been sorted out if he just talked to Snow. It took Snow to risk his life for him in order to realize it.

The only reason I liked Hope is due to the sibling-esque relationship he garnered with the closed off Lightning. It was a cute dynamic. Also, he started dropping his balls in the later half of the game. Most of the later morale boosting speeches in the game came from Hope. 

Thats why I didn't feel sympathy for him, and apparently neither did Lightning after awhile earlier in the game. Its actually due to him getting on Lightning's nerve is what made her summon her Eidolon. After that Eidolon fight she told Hope she is going to "toughen him". They are fucking fugitives, they don't have time to deal with his shit.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, his initial reason is irrelevant then. His development is still among the most powerful. Vanille, Fang, and Snow are the least of the 6 in ascending order.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Fang was my fav char, she was cool and most honest and noble. And I am being fking optimistic. The way I see it Hope liked Vanille, and now he is probably going to be her age so now they will be able to do it legally.

All those ff13 kids are seriously messed up in the head. Toriyama.... I shouldnt be surprised, after all he came up with the incestuous love triangle of Yuna with her cousin.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well, his initial reason is irrelevant then. His development is still among the most powerful. *Vanille*, Fang, and Snow *are the least of the 6 in ascending order.*


Its funny you said that considering that Vanille technically goes through the most development throughout the game. 



Suigetsu said:


> Fang was my fav char, she was cool and most honest and noble. And I am being fking optimistic. The way I see it Hope liked Vanille, and now he is probably going to be her age so now they will be able to do it legally.
> 
> All those ff13 kids are seriously messed up in the head. Toriyama.... I shouldnt be surprised, after *all he came up with the incestuous love triangle of Yuna with her cousin.*


The fuck?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

But since she's such a terrible character it counts as the least.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> But since she's such a terrible character it counts as the least.



I actually like Vanille alot. The characters that people rag on the least I like alot (Snow, Vanille). Actually...I like all the characters except for Hope until later in the game. Still, he is like at the bottom of the list of FFXIII characters I like. 

My list would go somewhat like this...

1. Lightning
2. Sazh
3. Vanille
4. Snow
5. Fang
6. Barthandelus
7. Serah
8. Hope


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Hope
2. Sazh
3. Vanille
4. Snow (such a bad character it was funny)
5. Everyone else that sucks.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck, I forgot Sazh, my apologies. I put him tied with Hope on mine.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Sazh
2. Fang
3. Lightning
4. Vanille
5. Hope.
6. Snow


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 24, 2011)

My list since everyone is giving them.

1) Hope
2) Light
3) Fang
4) Snow
6) Sazh
7) Vanille
8) Serah


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 24, 2011)

Lightning, Sazh, Fang. The only characters that mattered.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Lightning, Sazh, Fang. The only characters that mattered.



Might want to add Vanille in there too. You may not have liked her but she sure as hell mattered to the storyline. She was the catalyst for everything in the story too and she (and Fang) are the reason you see Serah, Lightning and shit in FFXIII-2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 24, 2011)

Vanille was important to the story yes but from my fandom perspective she was meh.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 24, 2011)

Being important to the story doesn't mean anything. Serah is why everything started and she's almost as annoying as Vanille and equally worthy of hate. Snow's important to the story, but he has the most boring personality. The little chocobo has more of an impact with its personality.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Goddammit why do everyone hate the FF characters I like? Am I just weird? Or is you guys weird? 

I like Yuffie and Cait Sith in FFVII, no one likes Yuffie and Cait Sith. I like Selphie and Zell in FFVIII, no one likes Selphie and Zell. I like Kimahri and Wakka in FFX, no one likes them. I like Paine in FFX-2, no one seems to know who the fuck she is. I like Vanille and Snow and no one likes them.

You people make me sick.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddammit why do everyone hate the FF characters I like? Am I just weird? Or is you guys weird?
> 
> I like Yuffie and Cait Sith in FFVII, no one likes Yuffie and Cait Sith. I like Selphie and Zell in FFVIII, no one likes Selphie and Zell. I like Kimahri and Wakka in FFX, no one likes them. I like Vanille and Snow and no one likes them.
> 
> You people make me sick.


I like Yuffie and Cait Sith, Selphie's ok and Zell's cool and i liked Wakka.

I'm not saying Vanille's a bad character she's just meh to me.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> *I like Yuffie and Cait Sith, Selphie's ok and Zell's cool and i liked Wakka.*
> 
> I'm not saying Vanille's a bad character she's just meh to me.



You are a good person. pek


----------



## Fraust (Jul 24, 2011)

I like all of those except Selphie, Vanille, and Snow.

Yuffie is optional so I see no reason to dislike her. Cait Sith is extremely interesting considering what he is. Zell... idk. Kimahri has a good background story. Wakka, eh. I hated him my first time through, then second time through he was a little cooler and more useful, plus anyone who can get Lulu has my respect.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought all the cast members had great development except Snow. They had a chance to develop him when. Barthadalus revealed the focus of destroying cocoon he was all conflicted and depressed he kind of just bounced back form that without realistic development. He also could have developed by maturing out of that fantasy hero image when Hope called him out in chapter 7 realizing shit wasn't a game and all the corny Hero lines.

Lightning and Hope kind of tied with the second greatest development of the characters. Hopes has already been explained he went through more stages of growth than puberty. Lightning however was on a self destructive path. She lost the one person she held dear she risked everything sh held dear to save that person, was a fugitive and a ticking time bomb. So she figured she had to do anything to survive and that she didn't need anyone that they'd be a nuisance. She wanted to take out Eden. Her relationship with Hope changed her Snow played a major factor in her resolving her guilt of her Sister. She went from self destructive loner to a hero and leader of the group.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree vanille had the best character development. Fangs development was underrated as they focused more on Vanilles She had guilt from all the crap she had did in the past and by the end game her and Fang came to terms with it. Vanille finally learning to stop running away from a problem. Fang was on the opposite side of the sins she was like the pulse version of lightning in a sense. Both had lost everything and didn't care about Pulse or Cocoon. Fang through out the game was the one member of the party hthat was actually considering destroying cocoon. In the end she all most gave into all the fear and desperation of L cie but ended up saving Cocoon.

For all those saying sazh didn't belong not true. He palyed a role in Vanilles growth. He was part of the focus for Serah to gather the L Cie to destroy cocoon. So he tied with the past events of Vanille and Fangs sin and the focus of Serah that alone makes him a character that ties in the story. If anything Hope just was the person who was randomly tied in. As for Sazh's development he was the wiley veteran character who was comical yet intelligent and had more baggage than he initially let on.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddammit why do everyone hate the FF characters I like? Am I just weird? Or is you guys weird?
> 
> I like Yuffie and Cait Sith in FFVII, no one likes Yuffie and Cait Sith. I like Selphie and Zell in FFVIII, no one likes Selphie and Zell. I like Kimahri and Wakka in FFX, no one likes them. I like Paine in FFX-2, no one seems to know who the fuck she is. I like Vanille and Snow and no one likes them.
> 
> You people make me sick.



I like Yuffie, Selphie, Zell and Kimahri from that list. Sorry but Cait Sith and Wakka annoyed the living shit out of me, Sith with his sheer uselessness and Wakka because he never stopped complaining about one thing or another, be it Al Bhed or their machina or having to fight Seymour and Yunalesca. He got better in X-2 but not enough to redeem him from the first game.

Don't get me wrong though I like Vanille and Snow. Snow is only as low as he is on my list because his development was practically non existent especially in comparison to the rest of the cast. Vanille I loathed at the start of the game, wether it was her squeaky voice or never leaving Hope alone (seriously the kid just lost his mother, leave him alone) she just never ceased to annoy me. Later on in the game though I started to like her more especially come chapter 10 but compared to the rest of the cast again she still wasn't as good as them.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 3, 2011)

Any new news or trailers?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddammit why do everyone hate the FF characters I like? Am I just weird? Or is you guys weird?
> 
> I like Yuffie and Cait Sith in FFVII, no one likes Yuffie and Cait Sith. I like Selphie and Zell in FFVIII, no one likes Selphie and Zell. I like Kimahri and Wakka in FFX, no one likes them. I like Paine in FFX-2, no one seems to know who the fuck she is. I like Vanille and Snow and no one likes them.
> 
> You people make me sick.


well I liked Selphie (her hair was awesome), Kimahir was kind of amusing and I definitely liked Yuffie. Cait Sith? well he was, I just but JUST tolerated him. Altough he is well built character.

I think that Serah was WORST than Vanille. At leas her visual design its cooler, heck I liked her design the very moment they showed her as a sneek peek when the game was in development.
I still cant believe how this turned out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

I barely remember any of the FFXIII characters. They were all shitty.

I only remember that Serah was hot, Vanille was kinda cute, and Fang was a lesbian.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

In my mind Fang wasn't only a Lesbian, she was sort of butch.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> well I liked Selphie (her hair was awesome), Kimahir was kind of amusing and I definitely liked Yuffie. Cait Sith? well he was, I just but JUST tolerated him. Altough he is well built character.
> 
> I think that Serah was WORST than Vanille. At leas her visual design its cooler, heck I liked her design the very moment they showed her as a sneek peek when the game was in development.
> I still cant believe how this turned out.


At least new Serah has a better design though. Old Serah had that generic look.



Gnome said:


> In my mind Fang wasn't only a Lesbian, she was sort of butch.


What in the fuck kind of sick fantasies you have in your head?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> What in the fuck kind of sick fantasies you have in your head?



Didn't say it was a good thing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

In my mind...Hope was a girl with a  vagina.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only remember that Serah was hot, Vanille was kinda cute, and Fang was a lesbian.


Serah was hot? o.O

Her new look ain't that bad but... it will still have a helluva hard time to be come appealing and likable.
Also her face i'ts all Asian while Lightining's is all caucasian, same with the rest of the characters. It is as if Toriyama designed his own waifu and putted into the game. Keeping the feeling and thrill in his own mind.
He's got Nomura to fulfill his design wishes anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Serah was the hottest bitch in Final Fantasy since Rydia.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightning was waaaaay hotter than Serah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

No.

She had weird hair.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes.

Her hair was just fine.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

Serah is the most disgusting FF girl since Sophie's nerdy ass.

Lightning easily triumphs which means Fang actually overkills her. Vanille's even better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

That lump of dead, greasy noddles laying on her should turned me off.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Serah was the hottest bitch in Final Fantasy since Rydia.



Whoa, what the fuck is going on in this thread?

Is CMX trolling again?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 4, 2011)

How did a hotness debate break out?
It goes like this:

1) Fang
2) Lightning
3) Vanille
4) Serah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Serah's hot, fuck that.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

No no no you motherfuckers are all wrong!

It goes like this. 

1. Lightning
2. Vanille
3. Lebreau
4. FFXIII-2 Serah
5. Jihl
6. Fang
7. Hope's Mom
8. FFXIII Serah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Fang is a butch dyke.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

That you'd fuck.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> No no no you motherfuckers are all wrong!
> 
> It goes like this.
> 
> ...


Switch Vanille and Lebreau and this list is alright


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Hopefully Lebreau have more screen time on FFXIII-2. I was massively disappointed that she was only in the earlier parts of FFXIII.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> No no no you motherfuckers are all wrong!
> 
> It goes like this.
> 
> ...



 , how do you remember Hopes Mom?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope's mom was a milf. But Serah is still hotter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Serah was the hottest bitch in Final Fantasy since Rydia.



BWAHAHAHAH! Are you trolling me?

Lebrau was a wanabe Tifa, clearly Toriyama went chasing FF7 completely. And failed at it miserably.

Jihil Nabaat, Fang,Lighting and Lebrau.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 4, 2011)

Well Square Enix sent a new Screenshot for this game


*Spoiler*: __ 









Source: 

Looks like Snow is in this game after all


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

So Serah ain't cheating on my boi with this Noel bitch after all. pek


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> , how do you remember Hopes Mom?



hope's mom was hot, she wanted snow it was obvious, too bad she died it would have been interesting 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like Snow is in this game after all



that's a good thing, i mean not that i like him so much but he was much better than manny of the others guys in the game... (Sahz was awesome ) at least he his not a freacking girly guy like that dude from *NORA*.....


oh god please no......


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> , how do you remember Hope's Mom?



Nora Estheim is hot. They had multiple scenes of her too after her death in the beginning.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I barely remember any of the FFXIII characters. They were all shitty.
> 
> I only remember that Serah was hot, Vanille was kinda cute, and Fang was a lesbian.



You barely remember any of the chars that you play with, but only serah. A teenage girl with school uniform that you can see everywhere. Seriously? you heartless person stop trolling.

Esura: Only Snow is dumb enough to get serah, actually I kinda feel bad for her. Noel it's probably gonna end up being Lighting's interest or even Fang.

Remember that she is Toriyamas Waifu, he only wants the best for her


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nora Estheim is hot. They had multiple scenes of her too after her death in the beginning.



I remember her now, I bet Snow wanted to hit that  cheating bastard.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I remember her now, I bet Snow wanted to hit that  cheating bastard.



He probably did. It wouldn't be cheating though, cause Serah was all crystalized and shit....a.k.a dead.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> He probably did. It wouldn't be cheating though, cause Serah was all crystalized and shit....a.k.a dead.



Serah wasn't crystal till Snow got inside the vestige which happened after that.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I remember her now, I bet Snow wanted to hit that  cheating bastard.



They should have let Sazh tapped that he'd be the perfect step dad for Hope get him tougher.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

you guys need to get laid...


----------



## Fraust (Aug 11, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> you guys need to get laid...



Lol, that's why I haven't been posting in this thread. Got a little too nerdy for my liking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I do need to get laid. 

I haven't had a girlfriend in 2 years.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't need a girlfriend to get laid. I haven't had a "girlfriend" in 4 years, but I've had maybe ten or so girls since then.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

*Toss Your Moogle Around Like A Ball In Final Fantasy XIII-2*



> In Final Fantasy XIII-2, you can have a Moogle find hidden treasure for you by using the R2 trigger, but you can also toss him around the environment into out-of-reach places to pick up hidden treasure that you can’t get to.
> 
> Square say he doesn’t appreciate being tossed around and may grumble. They did a little spotlight of the Final Fantasy XIII-2 Moogle today with new screens:



You can watch the screens 

*Source:*


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

Square is spoiling us with this game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

'Bout time we get some fucking Moogle Magic.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Square is spoiling us with this game


They better do, after the first part


CrazyMoronX said:


> 'Bout time we get some fucking Moogle Magic.



'Bout time we'd get a medieval like FF with Moogles as party members

WITH Moogle magic/Moogletech shits


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 12, 2011)

Game looking good.

Dat Serah pics looks good.


----------



## Devil Child (Aug 28, 2011)

sooo in case someone missed the new trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7UoUvqcXvs[/YOUTUBE]

1.) battle theme sounds reaally good
2.) that castle looks epic
3.) Hope


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope looks like Riku from KH lol (I had to pause his damn face 20 times!!! )

Still no Snow or Sazh, although they'll probably show up at the TGS since Sazh's voice actor will make a guest appearance.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

So, I'm wondering if vanille and fang will play a role in this game........


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So, I'm wondering if vanille and fang will play a role in this game........



Vanille's voice actor has been confirmed for this game so who knows.

Sadly there no news on Fang yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Vanille's voice actor has been confirmed for this game so who knows.
> 
> Sadly there no news on Fang yet.



Damn, no confirmation of fang, huh. Maybe we'll see something in the near future so we can only hope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

*Throw A Moogle, Find Hidden Final Fantasy XIII-2 Treasure*



> On her quest to find Lightning, Serah is accompanied by a Noel and a moogle named Mog who was originally mistaken for a plush toy.
> 
> Mog can transform into a bow and sword, weapons Serah uses to fight monsters. The sword is Serah?s close range weapon and can launch enemies in the air. As a bow, Mog and Serah can hit enemies from far away.
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## BVB (Aug 29, 2011)

> Final Fantasy XIII-2 is slated for release in Japan this December and January 2012 in North America.



Europe?             .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Europe?             .


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 29, 2011)

No fang?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Not yet as of now. But serioulsy whats up with with goob thing in people's usernames?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 29, 2011)

We are of the Gooba Army, all will be one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

January, eh? That's a while yet. I wonder if it's going to be as bad as I suspect.  Hope there's a demo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIII-2′s Latest Video Now Dubbed With Japanese*



> Square Enix re-released the PAX Prime trailer of Final Fantasy XIII-2 for Japan. This video has Japanese voiceovers, but the publisher left English menus and prompts in. Don?t expect those in the retail version which ships in Japan this December.



*Source*:

For those of you who would like to hear the JP VAs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

so this noel... I assume he is lightings love interest? or is he going for fang? 
I swear I wil laugh my ass off if serah goes for him... it may be a choice for the game? since it will be more RPG.

Esura would be mad a s a raging bobcat.

and YES there is going to be Fang... but nothing is announced yet because they don't want to reveal stuff.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so this noel... I assume he is lightings love interest? or is he going for fang?
> I swear I wil laugh my ass off if* serah goes for him*... it may be a choice for the game? since it will be more RPG.



Search your heart, you know it to be true


----------



## BVB (Aug 31, 2011)

i hate them.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> i hate them.



I would to if I was you /troll :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 31, 2011)

Apparently for those who go to Distant Worlds in LA get to see an unreleased trailer of FFXIII-2, heard this from people but idk if this is true


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Apparently for those who go to Distant Worlds in LA get to see an unreleased trailer of FFXIII-2, heard this from people but idk if this is true



It's probably true. I went to Distant Worlds in Frisco and they showed an unreleased trailer for FF14.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Apparently for those who go to Distant Worlds in LA get to see an unreleased trailer of FFXIII-2, heard this from people but idk if this is true



Sometimes it's nice to live in cali


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

I want to move to Cali or Washington state because they're both big locations of the game industry, but I'm stuck in the crappy little state in-between them.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I want to move to Cali or Washington state because they're both big locations of the game industry, but I'm stuck in the crappy little state in-between them.



Unless you want the highest taxes you've ever dreamed existed I'd advise going to Washington.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 31, 2011)

They didn't show anything at the Distant Worlds I went to. :sad

And what do they do for Europe's version of the game? Do they get voice actors of every language over there? Or is it just subtitles? Like what happened to XIII? Or is it just the format?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 31, 2011)

I also remember you guys got a lot of nice shit in FFX International, could be like that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2011)

Speaking of that, i'd like an HD remaster of FFX, FFX-2 International versions along with FF12 on one bluray disk


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Search your heart, you know it to be true



whaT?  But I despise serah.

Gosh... I could go and study in LA for a year but I am also having the chance to go to UK.
What should I do?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> whaT?  But I despise serah.
> 
> Gosh... I could go and study in LA for a year but I am also having the chance to go to UK.
> What should I do?



That's a new spin, most people I see despise the idea because they are pro serahxsnow(worst ff couple since stienerxbeatrix...), I would like to think he would get with lightning though...if fanfiction's community is anything to believe hope is already tearing that up 

I'm slightly biased having lived in cali my hole life, but if I were you i'd go to the uk.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Aug 31, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so this noel... I assume he is lightings love interest? or is he going for fang?
> I swear I wil laugh my ass off *if serah goes for him*... it may be a choice for the game? since it will be more RPG.
> 
> Esura would be mad a s a raging bobcat.
> ...


this would be pretty nice imo. I heavily dislike Snow and it would make it acceptable that they didn't show any wedding at the end of 13....


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> this would be pretty nice imo. I heavily dislike Snow and it would make it acceptable that they didn't show any wedding at the end of 13....



From what we've seen of 13-2 they aren't even an item anymore...


----------



## Fraust (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think they'll do that. It's too much of a love drama thing and I don't think the Japanese are very accustomed to even regular functional love yet. 

And I say Cali. I feel like the vibe of Cali is so much more my style, personally. Open-mindedness.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

Snow and serah can rot for all I care. I cant belive they will force us to play with that broad.
Noel seems to me like he will be Light's love interest... either that or Toriyama wants more serah fapping. Either way he seems to be based from Kh. Every char in XIII it's based on an already existing char of SE.

Pathetic toriyama.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Snow and serah can rot for all I care. I cant belive they will force us to play with that broad.
> Noel seems to me like he will be Light's love interest... either that or Toriyama wants more serah fapping. Either way he seems to be based from Kh. Every char in XIII it's based on an already existing char of SE.
> 
> Pathetic toriyama.



Honestly I've never though of noel and light being a couple, I always default to him being with serah, I don't know why but something about them just fits 

Also I had no idea the cast of ff 13 was based on preexisting SE characters, do you have any example?


----------



## Ansem1013 (Aug 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Honestly I've never though of noel and light being a couple, I always default to him being with serah, I don't know why but something about them just fits
> 
> Also I had no idea the cast of ff 13 was based on preexisting SE characters, do you have any example?



YAY!! death to SnowxSerah 

....
Lightning is supposed to be a female version of Cloud, kinda. If you wanna be unofficial, you can easily see that Snow is Zell with a bigger mouth (read: more annoying), Vanille is Selphie/Eiko/Riku, and Sazh is Barret with less anger and more funny (and yes, I make this comparison because they are both black).

Fang and Hope are harder to peg imo


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

Not all the characters, just certain ones actually, most particularly Lightning. They designed her to essentially be a "female Cloud".

Lightning is the only character to be confirmed to be based off an existing character. Rest is speculations.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Myself personally I peg lightning to be more closer to squall than cloud because of the loner mentality they had at first then they started to care about their friends as the game went on.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Myself personally I peg lightning to be more closer to squall than cloud because *of the loner mentality they had at first then they started to care about their friends as the game went on*.



Thats Cloud. 

Although Cloud had a bit more going on mentally than Squall did if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Squall had the loner shit going on too.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 31, 2011)

Squall liked his friends, he just didn't really like to show it. Cloud just didn't care about anyone but Tifa and Aeris and didn't show that til later on.

I think Cloud was a little more freespirited than Lightning, though. She seems so stressed when she speaks like everything annoys the shit out of her. Cloud was just like "yo, pay me my money and i'm out" or "nah man, im good, let's do this shit". Then you saw the dark side of him, he broke down, and then became stronger and more stable/mature.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Squall liked his friends, he just didn't really like to show it. Cloud just didn't care about anyone but Tifa and Aeris and didn't shot that til later on.
> 
> I think Cloud was a little more freespirited than Lightning, though. She seems so stressed when she speaks like everything annoys the shit out of her. Cloud was just like "yo, pay me my money and i'm out" or "nah man, im good, let's do this shit". Then you saw the dark side of him, he broke down, and then became stronger and more stable/mature.



Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## Devil Child (Sep 2, 2011)

MAJOR SPOILER ABOUT NOEL


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/09/03/ffxiii_2_jump/


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I was just about to post it. I found out on Neogaf.

I know they are trying to get people hyped and all for FFXIII-2, but they can do without spoiler teases. Thats one of my problems with Western developers and publishers when pushing games.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the general idea of the spoiler? I don't know if I want to be spoiled or not depending on the severity. If there's anyway you can give me the vaguest concept.


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

The spoilers are very simple to begin with and can be summarized with a couple of words.  It's rather generic and I don't know how to post it without you possibly coming to the right conclusion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we already knew about Noel's origins? I could have sworn i heard about that early on after the first reveal trailer came out like 8 months ago.

Of course i didn't hear about the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"everyone's dead"


 part, but i could have sworn that we knew his origin


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 3, 2011)

So Noel is from the future then. I hope they explain exactly how he got to the past in game. I'm really liking Serah's weapon now and in regards to the most recent trailer HOPE, yay he better be on the party, that's not a request.

I still have to wait so long for this game.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 3, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> So Noel is from the future then. I hope they explain exactly how he got to the past in game. I'm really liking Serah's weapon now and in regards to the most recent trailer HOPE, yay he better be on the party, that's not a request.
> 
> I still have to wait so long for this game.



Thanks for spoiling in your first sentence. Asshole.

You're lucky it wasn't a Versus spoiler and just XIII-2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2011)

I think this was a spoiler that square shouldn't have leak.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 3, 2011)

I think this is a spoiler i could give a darn less about


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I think this was a spoiler that square shouldn't have leak.



Well it depends on how important this info is in the game's narrative context. Like if this was a secret held back even close to the first half of the plot, then I'd say this reveal is messed-up. However if there's a bigger mystery hiding behind this and a whole other mess of revelations then this is potentially nothing.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 3, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I think this is a spoiler i could give a darn less about



I for one am just glad square unloaded time travel in this game instead of dumping into the kingdom hearts mythos


----------



## Yun Fang (Sep 4, 2011)

New Scan! 



Ohhh I can't wait for that Lightning vs The purple guy scene!:33 It looks awesome! Ugh, Why does this have to be a January release? I don't think I can wait that long!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2011)

You can and you will


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder what the resolution of this game will be.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 5, 2011)

I just hope the time-travel part of the story in FF13-2 won't be as bad as the one in FF8


----------



## squilliam (Sep 5, 2011)

Angelus said:


> I just hope the time-travel part of the story in FF13-2 won't be as bad as the one in FF8



It'll be plot holes, plot holes everywhere.

Anyways, I don't see the Noel thing as a spoiler since SE themselves revealed it (I think?). It was still stupid of them though.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

How's the hype for this game?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 5, 2011)

There is none, really.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2011)

No hype  that's a good thing  GETHYPE was one reason why FF13 lingers unsavory on people's minds

it was a good game IMO, just not as good as people expected it to be


----------



## Awesome (Sep 6, 2011)

People are expecting shit. If they get something decent it will at least be a surprise.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> People are expecting shit. If they get something decent it will at least be a surprise.



I've said once already...in before this game is better than versus 13


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I've said once already...in before this game is better than versus 13



Toriyama beating Nomura at directing? Pshh, I doubt that


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

*Here?s How You Can Travel Through Time In Final Fantasy XIII-2*



> *Spoiler*: _Major spoilers for those who don't wanna know_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Toriyama beating Nomura at directing? Pshh, I doubt that



Considering what Nomura has done to KH, i don't have much faith in his pedigree these days


----------



## Awesome (Sep 6, 2011)

That's actually some pretty good news.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Historia what now? Are they intentionally trying to rip off Radiant Historia?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 6, 2011)

So I guess its official that Noel and Sarah are the only playable characters in the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually, we've already played as Lightning in a demo  against one of those summony thingies


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> There is none, really.



Don't know what areas you chill at, but FFXIII-2 is major hype on forums I chill at besides here and at my job.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 6, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Actually, we've already played as Lightning in a demo  against one of those summony thingies



Thats probably only for the prolage, while Noel and Sarah are pretty much the main focus throughout the game.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 6, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Considering what Nomura has done to KH, i don't have much faith in his pedigree these days



Preach the truth!! :ho


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't know what areas you chill at, but FFXIII-2 is major hype on forums I chill at besides here and at my job.



Those people are lame then.

And Nomura's directing isn't in question so much as how convoluted his stories can be.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't know what areas you chill at, but FFXIII-2 is major hype on forums I chill at besides here and at my job.



Where do you work?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

At a convenience store, so I'm chilling with a variety of peeps.

I met a group of people dressed in KH merchandise before too.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> At a convenience store, so I'm chilling with a variety of peeps.
> 
> I met a group of people *dressed in KH merchandise before too.*


Like I said: lame. It's my favorite game and I can't go that far.

Though I am gonna get a KH crown and some other KH stuff tattooed.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Like I said: lame. It's my favorite game and I can't go that far.
> 
> *Though I am gonna get a KH crown and some other KH stuff tattooed.*



That's even worse. 

At lease you can take the apparel off.


Anyways, why is it lame that people is hyped for a sequel to a great game?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2011)

'Cause it wasn't a great game. Don't get carried away. It was above average which is equal to good.

And the tattoos are to commemorate the reason I chose my career choice, and they have other meanings. For instance the crown represents like three other things in my life, it's just the crown shape they use in the game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

I think its a great game, apparently a bunch of other people I know and trust think its a great game, therefore its a great game imo and when I speak of FFXIII I will refer to it as a great game whether the majority think otherwise or not.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 6, 2011)

I think "great" is abit of a strong word for FFXIII.

Good or decent would be the right word to describe


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 6, 2011)

XIII was a great game, you just had to appreciate it for what it was.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2011)

I did. Still didn't think it was great.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought FFXIII was great or at least really good, it certainly wasn't FFX level but it was one of the better games this generation.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 7, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> I think "great" is abit of a strong word for FFXIII.
> 
> Good or decent would be the right word to describe



Great seems accurate to me considering it was the fastest selling entry in the series and had the best gameplay of the entire series... period. The weak narrative and mind numbing linearity are minor strikes against it. It was a great game, nothing GOTY status but that doesn't mean it's quality shouldn't be recognized. The ff fanbase needs to pull what ever stick crawled up it's ass out.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

Too many flaws in XIII, even appreciating what it was wouldn't make me consider it great for a second.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Too many flaws in XIII, even appreciating what it was wouldn't make me consider it great for a second.



I'd post some generic haters gonna hate meme, but I've already done that to you


----------



## Fraust (Sep 7, 2011)

X had the best battle system. Period. Maybe not the prettiest to look at, but best.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 7, 2011)

I felt FFX's was far too easy, personally. I did like the strategic elements though, and the difficulty was probably a fault of my own merit as I have seen other people having more difficulty.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck difficulty. Any small fault had something great overshadow it.


----------



## Devil Child (Sep 8, 2011)

NEW PIICS!! srsly i'm getting really excited for the game!


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 8, 2011)

You're not the only one. I mean damn with each new trailer or screen released I find myself getting more and more excited for this game.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2011)

No game is complete without *TIME TRAVEL*.



> Square Enix has today officially revealed details of its world navigation for Final Fantasy XIII-2, called 'Historia Crux', a new time and location traversal mechanic that enables Noel and Serah to effortlessly hop between different areas and time periods.
> 
> "The Historia Crux is a new gameplay system that functions like a compass for time travel. As the portal which allows the player to select areas and time periods to go to, it functions a bit like a home menu and is at the heart of the story and gameplay progression of Final Fantasy XIII-2," said Director, Motomu Toriyama. "The player can enjoy travelling through time by freely choosing between all the time-space locations where gates have been opened up. Although these locations proceed onwards into the future, you also have the option of rewinding time so it will be possible to experience many different historical possibilities."
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2011)

Might get more information on the history of Pulse and Cocoon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2011)

I think i'm going to enjoy FFXIII-2 

They seem to have(for the most part) fixed the niggling issues i had with FFXIII, and these new elements sound fantastic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Im seriously getting even more disappointed with Square these past 3 years or so,imo FFXIII was a big disappointment after such a long time and now we get sequel of it by adding 2 annoying characters as main. I think they are mistaken of the good sells of FF13  but mainly because it was highly anticipated  and that many where waiting for something good.
I hope they will improve the story and that horrible story from the previous and hence i will wait for reviews of the game before i buy it, wont rush it this time :/


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 9, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im seriously getting even more disappointed with Square these past 3 years or so,imo FFXIII was a big disappointment after such a long time and now we get sequel of it by adding 2 annoying characters as main. I think they are mistaken of the good sells of FF13  but mainly because it was highly anticipated  and that many where waiting for something good.
> I hope they will improve the story and that horrible story from the previous and hence i will wait for reviews of the game before i buy it, wont rush it this time :/



Checks post count... 

Checks join date... 

Checks rep bar...   

Not sure if serious


----------



## Wicked (Sep 9, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im seriously getting even more disappointed with Square these past 3 years or so,imo FFXIII was a big disappointment after such a long time and now we get sequel of it by adding 2 annoying characters as main. I think they are mistaken of the good sells of FF13  but mainly because it was highly anticipated  and that many where waiting for something good.
> I hope they will improve the story and that horrible story from the previous and hence i will wait for reviews of the game before i buy it, wont rush it this time :/



I agree with you

This game looks unappealing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Checks post count...
> 
> Checks join date...
> 
> ...


it is an opinion my friend, i was really disappointed from FF XIII in a way i cant even properly describe :S


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 10, 2011)

im glad they kept the battle system. i really liked the one from XIII

did you hear that Square Enix is already considering XIII-3?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 10, 2011)

They probably have ideas just in case it sells well enough. I'd probably do the same from a business stand point if I just had a major flop.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

FFXIV is a stain on the FF name thats for damn sure, flop isn't a big enough word for it.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII-2 Release Date at Tokyo Game Show*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*:



THIS GAME'S GONNA BE AWESOME.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 15, 2011)

Snow and Hope changed (Especially Snow >.>)


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

...That's snow? Are you shittin me?
I can see that they clearly took a new guy to do the costume design, rather than Nomura. And you can clearly see that Toriyama is directing this game. 
Hope looks cool but he's gotta get rid of that tie.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Snow looks like a douche. Hope looks straight out of FFXII.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh god that hair


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> ...That's snow? Are you shittin me?
> I can see that they clearly took a new guy to do the costume design, rather than Nomura. And you can clearly see that Toriyama is directing this game.
> Hope looks cool but he's gotta get rid of that tie.



Dude, Snow looks almost exactly the same as he did previously just with a different color jacket and shirt. His hair is even done in the same way except he doesn't have his hat on.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

The hat makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure what to say about new snow.

Also that moogle is damn ugly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2011)

Still no Sazh


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The hat makes a HUGE difference.



Eh, he looks cooler without the hat to be honest.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Now I know what that hair style reminds me of.

He looks like King with bangs.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

He looks like a damn fool. If I saw Sazh and hair-Snow standing together, I probably wouldn't know Sazh had an afro.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Eh, different strokes for different blokes I guess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

we don't even have a clue what the game is going to be about yet do we  besides the synopsis that is.

Oh well, the team seems to have been able to improve the look of their crystal tools engine. I hope that applies to actual anti aliasing this time so things don't look so rough on character models.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Do the characters look _more_ japanese to anyone else? I might just be imagining it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope's face is a bit too nondescript, it reminds me of XII's faces with no polygons


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that instantly with Snow.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

he's king with side bangs and a scruffy beard.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

Trailer


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 15, 2011)

So Snow looks like an idiot and Hope looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...as predicted.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

New Lighting edition console.

So which one do you like more, this one or the past white edition?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

The purple makes it work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

What happen to Snow?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm... two different XIII PS3's. I better get a Versus one.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

That XIII-2 PS3 is dope. Too bad its damn near 500 bucks. Not worth it imo.

@ Sephiroth, its basically Snow without his hat. His hair is unchanged if you compare it to his FFXIII version.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

The snow with hat seemed to have a very different hair style. But this one  turned out to be too frickin ridiculous. No wonder why Lighting despised him so much and why he is into serah. I just lost all respect for him, this is what Toriyama does. He looks like a complete different guy from the snow that I pictured the first time I saw him announced.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

I personally like his hair (at least in the screen shot a few posts ago). His facial expression in the pic with the hair makes him look like he might have become more serious, a little deeper, and maybe even philosophical. That's what I get from the look.

I don't wanna spoil the game anymore than I already have, though... unfortunately the pic was just there in someone's post or I wouldn't have seen Snow either.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 15, 2011)

Still won't be better than Dark Souls -shrugs-


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> The snow with hat seemed to have a very different hair style. But this one  turned out to be too frickin ridiculous. No wonder why Lighting despised him so much and why he is into serah. I just lost all respect for him, this is what Toriyama does. He looks like a complete different guy from the snow that I pictured the first time I saw him announced.



Only difference is that FFXIII's Snow had a small bang sticking out in the front of his hair and that probably due to how he put his hat on (when I put a hat on some of my hair sticks out on the front as well when I don't have my hair in cornrows which is why I don't like wearing hats at all. And hats itches...but I digress). Every other parts of his hair in FFXIII-2 is in the exact same position as it is in FFXIII.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Still won't be better than Dark Souls -shrugs-



Agarest War Zero is more than likely better than Dark Souls if Dark Souls is anything like its predecessor.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Agarest War Zero is more than likely better than Dark Souls if Dark Souls is anything like its predecessor.



Demon Souls is the best rpg next to ME2 for the ps3, true story. The final fantasy franchise is a joke that overstayed its welcome. It's simpson's status.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Demon Souls is the best rpg next to ME2 for the ps3, true story.



Wow, troll elsewhere with that baloney.

ME2 isn't even a RPG. Its a shooter with light RPG elements and Demon Souls is on that lame shit.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, troll elsewhere with that baloney.
> 
> ME2 isn't even a RPG. Its a shooter with light RPG elements and Demon Souls is on that lame shit.



What exactly is lame about demon souls?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> What exactly is lame about demon souls?



no bishonen s
lacks belts and zippers.
storyline needs to be more convulated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lack of amnesia


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> What exactly is lame about demon souls?



A game whoms only redeeming quality is that its balls to walls hard for no reason other than being balls to walls hard. That's lame imo for RPGs. If I want to go get my ass handed to me I go play a shmup or Ninja Gaiden Black. At least the challenge in those games are more reasonable.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> A game whoms only redeeming quality is that its balls to walls hard for no reason other than being balls to walls hard. That's lame imo for RPGs. If I want to go get my ass handed to me I go play a shmup or Ninja Gaiden Black. At least the challenge in those games are more reasonable.



So basically you admit you suck at rpg games, sorry action rpg games. Demon souls difficulty isn't hard, it's realistic.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> So basically you admit you suck at rpg games, sorry action rpg games.



No, I fair pretty well in all action RPGs, even Mass Effect 2 if you want to call it an action RPG. Demon's Souls is just straight up cheap as shit, no ifs ands or buts about it.

EDIT: Did you just say realistic? Wow, take your trolling elsewhere.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> A game whoms only redeeming quality is that its balls to walls hard for no reason other than being balls to walls hard. That's lame imo for RPGs. If I want to go get my ass handed to me I go play a shmup or Ninja Gaiden Black. At least the challenge in those games are more reasonable.



Me and Esura agreeing on something...what's going on here?! 

And saying someone is bad at rpg's because they dont like the one who's dick your clearly sucking, that's neg worthy  (obviously not directed at esura)


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I fair pretty well in all action RPGs, even Mass Effect 2 if you want to call it an action RPG. Demon's Souls is just straight up cheap as shit, no ifs ands or buts about it.
> 
> EDIT: Did you just say realistic? Wow, take your trolling elsewhere.



What is that, you're a pussy? That's all I can hear.  DS is no harder than games back in the 8-bit days. Most shin megami tensei titles are harder than demon souls and they are turn based.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> What is that, you're a pussy? That's all I can hear.  DS is no harder than games back in the 8-bit days.



And you're an asshole. Hop off my dick son.

I know how 8-bit games roll, Demon Souls is harder than most old school games I own.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Bitch bitch bitch



Make him red 

EDIT: where is rep


----------



## BVB (Sep 15, 2011)

lol snow's hair


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess thats whats under that bandanna.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, troll elsewhere with that baloney.
> 
> ME2 isn't even a RPG. Its a shooter with light RPG elements and Demon Souls is on that lame shit.



Combat isn't the only thing that makes something an RPG. That's typically only true for JRPGs.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Is the snowxserahxnoel triangle confirmed yet? If not, inb4 



> Hope: I found this under the Pillar.
> 
> Snow : Sis… (I assume he might talking about Fang or Vanille at this point) In the Pillar. She turned to crystal and is supporting the pillar.
> 
> ...



A rough translation of the trailer they had in the link. Maybe not the best but better than nothing. 

Also the bolded, serahxnoel...it's happening.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Only difference is that FFXIII's Snow had a small bang sticking out in the front of his hair and that probably due to how he put his hat on (when I put a hat on some of my hair sticks out on the front as well when I don't have my hair in cornrows which is why I don't like wearing hats at all. And hats itches...but I digress). Every other parts of his hair in FFXIII-2 is in the exact same position as it is in FFXIII.



That is because he had a very different hair style underneath his ''hat'' This new look is ridiculous. Maybe you just like it that much just because you like serah and snow a lot. But beyond that picture it is a terrible design, It's Toriyamas taste.

Also isnt Noel like Lighting's love interest? How come everyone is so obsessed on serah? why? it's beyond me...


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Combat isn't the only thing that makes something an RPG. That's typically only true for JRPGs.



Oh I'm well aware of that, and I just got finish saving my crew and shit and the whole time....this game really doesn't feel like an RPG at all, like not even by WRPG standards. Might as well add a multiplayer mode in ME3.

My Shepard's level growth feels strangely irrelevant, especially the squad's growth. You can just as easily beat every mission on Normal without upgrading not one tech/biotic/gun skill. I used Tali and Jack as my squad mates for the last  portion of the Suicide Mission and I just steamrolled it without upgrading any skill beyond its first level (well you have to upgrade one to two in order to access the other ones but I digress). And while I liked the choices I made, it felt overall...irrelevant imo except for being able to access additional dialog.

Not a ME2 rip, I like it. I just don't see it as a RPG at all.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> That is because he had a very different hair style underneath his ''hat'' This new look is ridiculous. Maybe you just like it that much just because you like serah and snow a lot. But beyond that picture it is a terrible design, It's Toriyamas taste.
> 
> *Also isnt Noel like Lighting's love interest? How come everyone is so obsessed on serah? why? it's beyond me...*



If their's evidence show it now 

I would support fully


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh I'm well aware of that, and I just got finish saving my crew and shit and the whole time....this game really doesn't feel like an RPG at all, like not even by WRPG standards. Might as well add a multiplayer mode in ME3.
> 
> My Shepard's level growth feels strangely irrelevant, especially the squad's growth. You can just as easily beat every mission on Normal without upgrading not one tech/biotic/gun skill. I used Tali and Jack as my squad mates for the last  portion of the Suicide Mission and I just steamrolled it without upgrading any skill beyond its first level (well you have to upgrade one to two in order to access the other ones but I digress). And while I liked the choices I made, it felt overall...irrelevant imo except for being able to access additional dialog.
> 
> Not a ME2 rip, I like it. I just don't see it as a RPG at all.



The choices in ME games aren't meant to have an effect on the same game, but rather have the choices effect the sequel. If you played ME1 you would know that tons of choices had an effect on ME2, and both ME1 and ME2 choices will have an effect on ME3: An enormous amount of choices that will effect that game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> That is because he had a very different hair style underneath his ''hat'' This new look is ridiculous. Maybe you just like it that much just because you like serah and snow a lot. But beyond that picture it is a terrible design, It's Toriyamas taste.


No, its not because I like Snow and Serah alot, he just look pretty much exactly the same as he did just without the hat. When I first saw the trailer and I saw Snow and I was like, yeah Snow cool....ok. Someone should Photoshop his hat on his FFXIII-2 pic so they can see what I'm talking about.

Btw, Toriyama didn't design Snow. You know they actually have other people working on this game besides just Toriyama you know? Toriyama is only one man.



> Also isnt *Noel like Lighting's love interest*? How come everyone is so obsessed on serah? why? it's beyond me...


Wut? Where the hell you get that from?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

I see now why I don't participate in discussions before games come out anymore, besides my faves. These conversations are so stupid and speculations are so irrelevant to anything that will actually matter in the game.

No offense.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I see now why I don't participate in discussions before games come out anymore, besides my faves. These conversations are so stupid and speculations are so irrelevant to anything that will actually matter in the game.
> 
> No offense.



You're an odd guy. 

No offense taken though.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I see now why I don't participate in discussions before games come out anymore, besides my faves. These conversations are so stupid and speculations are so irrelevant to anything that will actually matter in the game.
> 
> No offense.



None taken


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The choices in ME games aren't meant to have an effect on the same game, but rather have the choices effect the sequel. *If you played ME1 you would know that tons of choices had an effect on ME2*, and both ME1 and ME2 choices will have an effect on ME3: An enormous amount of choices that will effect that game.


I only played the comic book.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2011)

That's most likely why 

That's only 6 choices. There's a lot more choices in ME1 to make that effect ME2. Those are just main choices that effect certain things. The choices you made in ME1 and ME2 will have a much bigger effect in ME3. Your choices do matter, even the small ones.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Why no talk bout 13-2


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's most likely why
> 
> That's only 6 choices. There's a lot more choices in ME1 to make that effect ME2. Those are just main choices that effect certain things. The choices you made in ME1 and ME2 will have a much bigger effect in ME3. Your choices do matter, even the small ones.



They don't matter much in the game I'm currently playing. Hell, Liara is a bitch even though she is supposed to be my girl, and she would probably still be a bitch if she wasn't my LI either. I can be mean as hell to people and I can still pretty much achieve the same shit a Paragon can.

I figured this is supposed to have an overarching effect but anything I would generally associate with any RPG is just lacking in ME2. And who's to say if my choices in the comic book and ME2 is going to even have any decent impact in Mass Effect 3? They might do a cop out.

I like how Deus Ex handled choices until those last bits, felt tacked on. I think of Deus Ex as an action RPG.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Why no talk bout 13-2



I dunno, that Zero dude derailed the fucking thread.

But I'll get back on topic. 

Do we get to play with Snow?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I dunno, that Zero dude derailed the fucking thread.
> 
> But I'll get back on topic.
> 
> Do we get to play with Snow?



It looked like he will at least show up as a guest against the giant flan.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

*Updated Final Fantasy XIII-2 Build Puts A Chocobo In Your Party*



> Square Enix brought a revised demo of Final Fantasy XIII-2 to Tokyo Game Show. While it took place in the same map, Bresha Ruins, as the E3 build and didn?t have the Historia Crux system working, there were new monsters to play with. Serah, Noel, and an interchangeable monster make a party of three. The monster in your group depends on the Paradigm Shift you select. Pick Cerberus-X to make a chocobo show up and peck rival monsters to death as feathers fly all over the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:

There ya go Disaresta.

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm scared....they didn't announce other party members YET.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2011)

I am really disliking this monster thing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm trying to think positive about the monsters but....


OH COME ON SQUARE DONT DO THIS! AT LEAST LET LIGHTNING JOIN THE PARTY LATER!!!


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm scared....they didn't announce other party members YET.



I worries me to...are we REALLY only going to ever use serah and noel? I dont know how it will work, I know they're jacks of all trades but honestly...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not liking the monsters either. Reminds me too much of ToS2.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe after a certain point lightning will join the party, preferably not to close to the end


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Still no sazh either. Did square just erase his existence from XIII-2?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Still no sazh either. Did square just erase his existence from XIII-2?



At least we have a few months before it launches. Hopefully by then we'll know more about whats, what.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm scared....they didn't announce other party members YET.



I thought it was pretty evident you'll only be playing 2 characters. And the others might be restricted to guest status.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I thought it was pretty evident you'll only be playing 2 characters. And the others might be restricted to guest status.



I had to keep hope alive. 

Ah well, Serah is hot so she will do. Would of been pissed if this was a sausage fest with monsters.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the main reason I'm not excited for the game as much as I should be (I am excited, though, because we can explore and that's all I want. Final Fantasy in the title is enough for me otherwise) is because of the monster thing. Especially if they come and go frequently. Like if I can get a monster I really think looks cool, keep it the whole game and have it level at the same rate as Noel and Gelfling so it's useful, I'll be good. If it's a "Monster died. It's gone for good" which it most likely will be, I won't even bother with them unless it's necessary.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

It's Tales of Symphonia 2 all over again.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Btw, Toriyama didn't design Snow. You know they actually have other people working on this game besides just Toriyama you know? Toriyama is only one man.
> 
> 
> Wut? Where the hell you get that from?



Nomura designed the chars for xiii, I wonder who designed the chars for this game, at least thw costumes. I think it's bs that Nomura didnt considering that he MADE the look of those chars.

As for Noel? well he comes looking help for Lighting and Toriyama said that he wanted a happy ending for lighting, considering how she didnt have a boyfriend and stuff like that.

Unless ofcourse this where to happen 

I wish Fang could get a happy ending too, with a nice man and not an old fart like sazh or one of those jerk friends of snow.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Nomura designed the chars for xiii, I wonder who designed the chars for this game, at least thw costumes. I think it's bs that Nomura didnt considering that he MADE the look of those chars.
> 
> As for Noel? well he comes looking help for Lighting and Toriyama said that he wanted a happy ending for lighting, considering how she didnt have a boyfriend and stuff like that.
> 
> ...



As sex as that picture is I'm 100% positive that Fang and Vanille are fucking...


EDIT: It appears that the english version of the theme song is up for our listening pleasure, my body was not ready  but is satisfied.



Also for those interested the TGS trailer for the game is up on the PSN.

EDIT 2: 

After scrolling though some of the comments I'm sure now that I hate the FF fanbase.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol.

I'm interested, personally. An FF trilogy is cool, but I think it would've been a lot more interesting if they could've somehow made Versus into a trilogy because I don't really want to play as these characters for three games unless it's my original party in the first. I can play as Noctis for as many games as there are FFs, Marios, Pokemons, and Tetris adaptations, seriously.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys I just heard from SE that FFXIII-XIII will be coming out in the near future.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

You have no idea what Noctis character would be. He could be another Tidus for all we know.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> You have no idea what Noctis character would be. He could be another Tidus for all we know.



Even though he clearly isn't, I have no problem with Tidus. or Cloud. or Zidane. or Cecil. or Squall physically.

going off of what we know, I easily relate and connect with Noctis the most BY FAR. He is also the most appealing to me and has the coolest weapons (considering there are multiple) and abilities like speed and teleportation, plus changing eyes, etc. Also being a prince might be my favorite thing about him. Hopefully he has no family, I'll like him even more.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

With the scowl he always has do you really think he is the laughing buffoon Tidus is?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

He has a chance to be the next cloud/squall/lightning.


----------



## lathia (Sep 18, 2011)

It's basically FFX-2 International: Last Mission all over. Stuck with Y/R/P + Monsters!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

The World said:


> With the scowl he always has do you really think he is the laughing buffoon Tidus is?



A very angry and sad looking buffoon. It would be better than being like Cloud.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

How can anyone relate to noctis?

Are you a prince of a falling kingdom, that has to slaughter on a daily basis and may or may not have been close to death on more than one occasion? Get that shit outta here.


----------



## Yun Fang (Sep 18, 2011)

Short Clip of Lightning (and her army of Odins) vs Kaias (the fabulous purple man :3 ). Love the music in the background too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdRiR3BWJ8s[/YOUTUBE]

 Now where is my xbox trailer?


----------



## Corran (Sep 19, 2011)

If it runs like xbox version of XIII then they probably won't show any footage until release and only show PS3 stuff


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> How can anyone relate to noctis?
> 
> Are you a prince of a falling kingdom, that has to slaughter on a daily basis and may or may not have been close to death on more than one occasion? Get that shit outta here.



Do you know how stupid that post sounded?

No. From what we know he's a shy character who tries to act cool to hide it. Also he's a much different person around his close friends than he is around other people, like from comfortable and loud to serious. I don't so much relate to the "act cool to hide shyness" but I am shy until I get comfortable with close people, and am quiet/serious around others.

And may or may not have been close to death on more than one occasion? That shit is like prerequisite if you live in the hood so get your shit outta here.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Do you know how stupid that post sounded?
> 
> No. From what we know he's a shy character who tries to act cool to hide it. Also he's a much different person around his close friends than he is around other people, like from comfortable and loud to serious. I don't so much relate to the "act cool to hide shyness" but I am shy until I get comfortable with close people, and am quiet/serious around others.
> 
> And may or may not have been close to death on more than one occasion? *That shit is like prerequisite if you live in the hood so get your shit outta here.*





Anyways, what we know may not be the final result. At least wait until the game release before you really compare.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I said "off of what we know now" so...


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well I said "off of what we know now" so...



Except of course there's the fact that we dont know shit


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Except of course there's the fact that Nomura told us what kind of person Noctis is going to be and a person's demeanor can say a lot


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Except of course there's the fact that Nomura told us what kind of person Noctis is going to be and a person's demeanor can say a lot



You believe numora? 

And what demeanor, we haven't seen him interact with anyone for more then five seconds at a time.

Get off this topic, its the FF 13-2 thread, not the: I'm like noctis despite not knowing what noctis is actually like herp derp thread.


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

PS3 and Xbox trailers in english, should be watched in order especially if you want to spoil half the story for yourself


----------



## Deimos (Sep 20, 2011)

Corran said:


> PS3 and Xbox trailers in english, should be watched in order especially if you want to spoil half the story for yourself



Done.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII-2 gets a reward for future promise.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG They got a black chick to sing the English version! She's amazing!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

music sucks, but it looks better then ff13


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

The 360 version will only have one disc this time according to Famitsu


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> The 360 version will only have one disc this time according to Famitsu



Less cutscenes confirmed?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> Less cutscenes confirmed?


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> Less cutscenes confirmed?



That or they've improved their compression techniques 

though i wouldn't count out the game just being shorter


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Actually, they did say the game is shorter overall than FFXIII, but it has more content than FFXIII, at least if we go by their very recent interview.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

I just realised something, if its one disc on 360 does that mean no dual audio again? Dangit!


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Does it matter? FFXIII's English voice acting was superb.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Them not including Dual audio has nothing to do with the disc size. Its simply that SE localizes the mouth movements to the characters even in FMV's depending on language, so for them switching them and including everything would be too much of a hassle when they're trying to get everything out the door.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Them not including Dual audio has nothing to do with the disc size. Its simply that SE localizes the mouth movements to the characters even in FMV's depending on language, so for them switching them and including everything would be too much of a hassle.
> 
> Such games like Lost Odyssey have 4 or 5 language settings on 360



Atlus did the same for Catherine too and a small tangent of dudes bitched about it.


----------



## Satou (Sep 21, 2011)

Didn't they have to cut down on the final version of FFXIII because of the Xbox 360's limitations?  Not sure on that thought.  I can understand better compression techniques, but one day that won't be able to hold out.  I know Bill Gates theorized on DVDs being the last game format and that setting up something like Valve's Steam system would be the future, but I don't know.  I'm...iffy about all that, but never mind that.  I just hope developers don't have to limit themselves with space content too much or else it's time for a better space medium.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

^ No, it was because of FMV's ONLY.

The impact of blu ray is mostly down to FMV size, to get better quality out of the picture they use as much space as possible. Cut those out and the disc space goes down by more than 75%.

The fact that 360 had 3 disks had nothing to do with 360's power, it was only due to the space of FMV's on DVD that they had to shrink down and even then it was an issue.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Notice how FFXIII-2 has full 720p visuals and 720p FMV's on both 360 and PS3, whereas FFXIII had 720p visuals on PS3 and 1080p FMV's. Its because of them performing a majority of the movies in engine this time that it provides much better quality.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Its funny that Hope is from the future and is 24.

Prepare for the ensuing Hoperai hentai. A bit lame as hell now since he is an adult.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Does it matter? FFXIII's English voice acting was superb.


 
*Spoiler*: __ 




I didn't mind most of them though, but its not like having the option would hurt the game





Inuhanyou said:


> Them not including Dual audio has nothing to do with the disc size. Its simply that SE localizes the mouth movements to the characters even in FMV's depending on language, so for them switching them and including everything would be too much of a hassle when they're trying to get everything out the door.


Why wouldn't it have anything to do with disc size? Audio can take up a good portion of the space especially if there is a lot of dialogue.
I'm aware of the CG lipsync, I know they didn't realise people wanted Japanese voices till they kept getting asked in every interview if it will have dual audio and they were surprised and how much fans wanted it but by then it was too late to do anything about it 
But if they managed to get it down to 1 disc then there is no reason the blu-ray version couldn't include both versions of the cutscenes.


Inuhanyou said:


> But yeah, the impact of blu ray is mostly down to FMV size, to get better quality out of the picture they use as much space as possible. Cut those out and the disc space goes down by more than 75%.



Do you remember how good the quality was of the 360 CG cutscenes? Because I do and they looked bad compared to the blu-ray ones. And don't forget the uncompressed sound on PS3, uncompressed sound takes up a lot more than you think it would.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its funny that Hope is from the future and is 24.
> 
> Prepare for the ensuing Hoperai hentai. A bit lame as hell now since he is an adult.



Hope is from the future and 24?! wtf? where does it say so?

Of course,yes the hoperai fangirls will be out in full force if your correct


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Notice how FFXIII-2 has full 720p visuals and 720p FMV's on both 360 and PS3, whereas FFXIII had 720p visuals on PS3 and 1080p FMV's. Its because of them performing a majority of the movies in engine this time that it provides much better quality.



720p FMVs on PS3, what kind of bullshit is this?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hope is from the future and 24?! wtf? where does it say so?
> 
> Of course,yes the hoperai fangirls will be out in full force if your correct





There you go. That's why Hope looks so much older than he should.

Its not that Hope as a character is from the future, its the Hope they show in FFXIII-2 trailer is from the future. Like Trunks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

So is Leona Lewis going to sing again?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> So is Leona Lewis going to sing again?



Nope. Its some girl from Glee.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> There you go. That's why Hope looks so much older than he should.
> 
> Its not that Hope as a character is from the future, its the Hope they show in FFXIII-2 trailer is from the future. Like Trunks.



Or you (the player) traveled to the future, judging by the trailers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hope is from the future and 24?! wtf? where does it say so?
> 
> Of course,yes the hoperai fangirls will be out in full force if your correct



hope is not 24, this is 4 years later. He was 14 so now he is 18, the appropriate age for vanille. He seems to be the only male in the game that can tolerate her and had a crush on her.

Glee? wtf is Glee?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

he's not wielding a sword though..i wonder if the post Apocalypse is still there.



Corran said:


> 720p FMVs on PS3, what kind of bullshit is this?



Its called optimization. They spent so much time on the FMV's infact that they ruined the quality of even PS3 FFXIII in other areas, such as the ugly "dithering" effect on the character's hair, and bland environment detail, low resolution textures for many areas and complete disregard of improving their efficiency of streaming to disk


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> Or you (the player) traveled to the future, judging by the trailers.


This makes sense.



Suigetsu said:


> hope is not 24, this is 4 years later. He was 14 so now he is 18, the appropriate age for vanille. He seems to be the only male in the game that can tolerate her and had a crush on her.
> 
> Glee? wtf is Glee?



Did you like just ignore the post I just posted about this version of Hope being from the future, 10 years after FFXIII? FFXIII-2 is going to have one mindfuck of a time traveling story I tell you what.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> he's not wielding a sword though..i wonder if the post Apocalypse is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> Its called optimization. They spent so much time on the FMV's infact that they ruined the quality of even PS3 FFXIII in other areas, such as the ugly "dithering" effect on the character's hair, and bland environment detail, low resolution textures for many areas and complete disregard of improving their efficiency of streaming to disk



Where are you getting your source for 720P CG scenes in FF13-2 for PS3? I can't find anything on it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> This makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like just ignore the post I just posted about this version of Hope being from the future, 10 years after FFXIII? FFXIII-2 is going to have one mindfuck of a time traveling story I tell you what.



mindfuck by toriyama?... oh boy  wtf is toriyama getting us into. I belive I wont approach this game until I hear whether it is good or bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> 720p FMVs on PS3, what kind of bullshit is this?



You won't find it 

i'm simply making a hypothesis based on what was just said



here in this article. 

They are optimizing both 360 and PS3 versions. The first game was made ground up to optimize PS3's strengths, Xbox 360 development was started late in the game and suffered for that directly.

FFXIII-2 is being made in conjunction on both platforms and that means major kicks for either console in the middle of development are not likely. 

I would suggest following  research on the subject. 

This is what happens in 99% of all development cycles


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Why would they downscale the CG cutscenes for PS3 then? That makes no damn sense 
It would be like compressing the audio on the PS3 version as well, there is literally no reason to do it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

They aren't compressing it because there were no audio compressors in the first place, only video compression. FFXIII never had 5.1, even on PS3 

They compressed the visual aspects, which is what suffered...they used BINK for 360, which was a big no no, Bink was ancient as a video streaming device 5 years ago which destroys the picture quality in a blocky mess, but it provides some pluses and that's why many developers still use it sadly 

(also, a correction, i said 526p for XIII on 360 when i meant 576p)


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> They aren't compressing it because there were no audio compressors in the first place, only video compression. *FFXIII never had 5.1*, even on PS3


What the hell are you talking about? 
How was the audio not 5.1? It was uncompressed 5.1 surround sound on the PS3 and Dolby 5.1 on the xbox 


> They compressed the visual aspects, which is what suffered...they used BINK for 360, which was a big no no, Bink was ancient as a video streaming device 5 years ago which destroys the picture quality in a blocky mess, but it provides some pluses and that's why many developers still use it sadly
> 
> (also, a correction, i said 526p for XIII on 360 when i meant 576p)



I know they used BINK. I'm trying to understand why you think the PS3 version of FF13-2 will use a compressed 720p output for the CG cutscenes that were 1080p in ff13 and uncompressed. Its not like space is an issue here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Didn't you here what i said  cross platform games built from the ground up rarely have the time to be optimized to that level back to back  Meaning, unless they take the size of the game into account, they aren't going to reuse 1080p FMV's and go back and use the same solution they did which caused the 360 version to suffer the first time(which was the sloppiness of downscaling the FMV's)

PS3 will have 5.1, 360 will have Dolby my mistake, but audio constraints and FMV constraints are a whole different ballgame from each other, which is why i said its not correct to compare those two things.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

But I'm trying to figure out why you think PS3 will have those video constraints.



Inuhanyou said:


> *Notice how FFXIII-2 has full 720p visuals and 720p FMV's on both 360 and PS3, whereas FFXIII had 720p visuals on PS3 and 1080p FMV's.* Its because of them performing a majority of the movies in engine this time that it provides much better quality.



Edit: Could it be your definition of FMV's is different to mine?

This is a FF13 FMV


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

^ No its the same. FMV's are FMV's, in game engine cut scenes are in game engine cut scenes, its not rocket science 



Corran said:


> But I'm trying to figure out why you think PS3 will have those video constraints.





> They aren't going to reuse full 1080p FMV's native and then go back and use the same solution they did which caused the 360 version to suffer the first time(which was the sloppiness of downscaling the FMV's in order to fit onto the disc)



The amount of cut-scenes actually wasn't the problem, it was the size of each individual one. I'm pretty sure that 1080p visuals are going to take up a majority of the space no matter the amount, and they would be forced to downscale for the 360 version if they were going to put 1080p onto the PS3, thus leading to the same issue that came up in FFXIII.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

FMVs are not rendered using the engine... Pre-rendered in game cut scenes use the game engine. Its not rocket science 

What issue was there on the PS3 version of the 1080p cutscenes that they would need to downscale them to 720p?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't say there wasn't a difference. i said engine driven cut-scenes are different from FMV's, are you gonna patronise me summore 


If you start out with 1080p native, your gonna have to downscale for the port(compression) and take a hit to quality on 360 unless they use a different way than they did on the first game.

If they are going for consistency on both platforms, they start out on the same playing field for both.

This is how it always works on conversions for cross platform titles that are going for maximum quality on every device.

That is my entire reason for staking out the claim that PS3 will be 720p for FMV's and 720p for gameplay, the same as 360 this time.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not trying to patronise, you are frustrating me though 

FMVs don't work like that though. From what I can tell you are trying to say they are going to originally create the FMV scenes in 720p, which makes no sense because movies aren't made that way. Its kind of like Pixar making a movie in 720p, there is no point in it.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 21, 2011)

My stupid computer wouldn't play those trailers can someone tell me what happened in them please? I would greatly appreciate it.

I'm glad they decided to ditch the whole leader dies and it's game over thing because it was one of my biggest beefs with FFXIII. DLC doesn't mean anything to me. I don't have x-box live nor do I have money to waste getting it. I am  still getting more and more excited for this game the more I learn about it.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you play them on youtube?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1wJ4DBPDO8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr2cEyAyhCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody else posted this: 

*Only used spoiler tags to compress the interview.*


*Meaty Famitsu Interview on XIII-2**:*



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

THANK YOU for the changing leader during battle and not getting Game Over if they die. Fuckness. I hope this blood damage bullshit doesn't negate the awesomeness of that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2011)

The way your can change your allies AI with different attack patterns reminds me of star ocean. Though I would like to change to whoever character I want in battle at any time. Not just when the character I control dies. This does remind me of XII though whenever you die you get switched to another.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 22, 2011)

Liam O brien Voicing the mystery huy hell fucking yeah makes me want to get this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Blood Damage? 

That sounds atrocious.

But monster catching sounds good.

But QTE sounds atrocious.

Time travel sounds good.

Keeping the Paradigm/Stagger system sounds atrocious. 

I can't make my mind up about this game.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blood Damage?
> 
> That sounds atrocious.
> 
> ...



Then wait for Final Fantasy XIII Versus or better yet,buy Xenoblade!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

I heard Xenoblade was like some game I never want to play but I forgot the name of it.



And I don't have a Wii anyway.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard Xenoblade was like some game I never want to play but I forgot the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't have a Wii anyway.



Let me put it this way.

Xenoblade is the best JRPG of this generation and easily in the top 10 of all time.

The scope of the world is incredible:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ljrFfaR7o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Now,I just assumed that you like JRPG's since you posted in this thread,so I thought I could do you the favor of actually showing you the current champion.

The fact that Xenoblade hasn't come out for the PS3 with the proper kind of graphics is an abomination.

Even so,only relegated to the WII,it still beats the shit out of any JRPG released on the so-called HD consoles generation.

It's just as simple as that.

And haven't you heard of the Dolphin emulator..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the Dolphin emulator. Maybe I'll give the game a try, I don't know.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Then wait for Final Fantasy *Versus XIII* or better yet,buy Xenoblade!



Fix'd


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Fix'd



I was gonna do the same. 

Us die hards take that shit seriously.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I was gonna do the same.
> 
> Us die hards take that shit seriously.



I'd prefer if it was called something else..not related to XIII.

Like Final Fantasy Fabula Noctis..or better yet Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

Irrelevant. 

I'm sure we all wish it was FFXV, but I like the word Versus. Maybe FFXV(ersus).


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> I'm sure we all wish it was FFXV, but I like the word Versus. Maybe FFXV(ersus).



Versus?

Versus what?

The average Joe will just think it's a Final Fantasy themed fighting game.

Versus as in the other side of the coin,versus as in an opposite myth or story?

Square-Enix should cut the bullcrap with the complicated naming and just give us a good JRPG.


Like Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Like Xenoblade.



FFXIII-2 will be better.


----------



## Satou (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't mind the leader dying thing since I rarely let anyone get to that point, but changing the AI's pattern does sound of good interest.  I've played games like Ogre Battle where if the leader dies, it's bad news, but I'm perfectly fine with them.  I often had to change leaders to a particular class to use a particular spell (like if I wanted to use Death, Pain, Fog, etc.), but I knew the AI would never use it if I left it up to them.  Honestly, even if it gave me 5 times more work in battle and my hands were busier than a honey bee, I'd still be fine with directly controlling all my party members.  AI controlled party members can be there for novices and as you are learning the game, but once you get really good with multi-tasking, then I wouldn't mind an option to override that and give the player direct control over everything.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXIII-2 will be better.



Esura you know that's not true


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Esura you know that's not true



It is. 

From what I've seen of Xenoblade on Youtube and streams, I'd say even FFXIII is better. Xenoblade looks too much like FFXII to me (thats bad imo).


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> It is.
> 
> From what I've seen of Xenoblade on Youtube and streams, I'd say even FFXIII is better. Xenoblade looks too much like FFXII to me (thats bad imo).






No comment.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2011)

This is why people like Esura are not just bad JRPG fans but bad video games fans in general


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> This is why people like Esura are not just bad JRPG fans but bad video games fans in general



Eh, I seek different things from JRPGs than you do, no biggie. I primarily play these genre of games for story and the battle system only anyways.

I tend to be a bit open minded yet fickle when it comes to video games in general. Give me a game and I'll play it and 9 out of 10 I would like it. Games I don't like are generally due to certain elements that irks me. It doesn't have to necessarily mean that the game is inherently bad, but its just something about it that kills any fun I could have.

FFXII is one of them. I just cannot bring myself to play it. Likewise, I adore many Grasshopper games.

Or Uncharted series. I don't hate these games like I do FFXII but I don't like it as much as those who claim it to be GOTY worthy. Like the climbing and shooting and the set pieces. Also like the supporting cast. Hate Nathan Drake with a passion though and kills some of my enjoyment.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh..OH GOD.
> 
> I just realised.
> 
> If the trend is kept..what if XIII-2 is as sucky from XIII as X-2 was from X?



Not much to fear, none of those games have been good.

Now give us Versus XIII already.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 23, 2011)

^^lmao are you serious. FFX was the best Final Fantasy game ever and one of the best RPGs of all time. FFXIII was good as well and XIII-2 is only standing to get better at the moment. Oh and I lost hype and all interest in Versus XIII long ago, it can go die in a ditch before it's even born for all I care.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> It is.
> 
> From what I've seen of Xenoblade on Youtube and streams, I'd say even FFXIII is better. Xenoblade looks too much like FFXII to me (thats bad imo).



Whut? Seriously, _whut?_

Xenoblade makes FFXII feel claustrophobic, so imagine how it makes FFXIII feel. FFXIII is like walking a bleedin' tightrope from start to finish, in comparison. FFXIII is much shorter, too, and none of the characters are anywhere near as detailed as those in Xenoblade. The gem system in Xenoblade is way better than the accessories in XIII, the stuff you equip actually shows on your character _and_ Xenoblade has 480 quests compared to FFXIII's 64. Speaking of FFXIII's quests, isn't it kind of ironic that all of them deal with fighting a specific unique monster and that Xenoblade has 219 specific named monsters?

The only things FFXIII does better than Xenoblade are the graphics and the combat system. Everything else, the Arts, Quests, World Map, characters, equipment and story - all of those easily blow FFXIII out of the water.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2011)

story and characters can make or break a game


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Whut? Seriously, _whut?_
> 
> *Xenoblade makes FFXII feel claustrophobic*, so imagine how it makes FFXIII feel. FFXIII is like walking a bleedin' tightrope from start to finish, in comparison. FFXIII is much shorter, too, and none of the characters are anywhere near as detailed as those in Xenoblade. The gem system in Xenoblade is way better than the accessories in XIII, the stuff you equip actually shows on your character _and_ *Xenoblade has 480 quests* compared to FFXIII's 64. Speaking of FFXIII's quests, isn't it kind of ironic that all of them deal with fighting a specific unique monster and *that Xenoblade has 219 specific named monsters*?
> 
> The only things FFXIII does better than Xenoblade are the graphics and the combat system. Everything else, the Arts, Quests, World Map, characters, equipment and story - all of those easily blow FFXIII out of the water.


Bit of an overkill imo. I don't know anything about the story or anything so I cant judge on that. But I'm not liking its gameplay at all from these streams. I don't need all that for a JRPG. I just want a decent combat system and a decent story with some different stuff to do in the path to spice things up a bit like FFX and FFXIII (wish they had some diversity in what you do though  like FFX while going through the path). I don't need 460-whatever quests and extremely large open spaces in my JRPG. That's what I play Bethesda and Rockstar games for.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Bit of an overkill imo. I don't know anything about the story or anything so I cant judge on that. But I'm not liking its gameplay at all from these streams. I don't need all that for a JRPG. I just want a decent combat system and a decent story with some different stuff to do in the path to spice things up a bit like FFX and FFXIII (wish they had some diversity in what you do though  like FFX while going through the path). I don't need 460-whatever quests and extremely large open spaces in my JRPG. That's what I play Bethesda and Rockstar games for.



It isn't overkill at all. And if you don't play JRPGs for large world maps, you clearly never played any before FFX.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It isn't overkill at all. And if you don't play JRPGs for large world maps, *you clearly never played any before FFX*.



Apparently you clearly have absolutely no clue what I play then. I've discussed this multiple times on this board, but whatever, you can assume if you want.

I didn't like exploring much in Phantasy Star IV or FFVII either. The only reason I stuck with those games because of the story. I have about 15 years worth of RPG experience under my belt and the one thing I always wished was changed in JRPGs was the tedium each JRPG presented to you and mandatory grinding. No I don't want to walk all this long distance to talk to some lady in this town so I can go to a dungeon halfway across the world to get some bull out of a dungeon. Shit is not fun and has never been fun for me ever and I only suffer through it for the elements of JRPGs I do like.

I always liked JRPGs for the battle system and the story. I loved fighting and plotting game plans in battle and I loved the cliched-anime like plotlines of JRPGs. Now I wouldn't want exploration killed off completely, but maybe done in a way more akin to FFX (my favorite RPG ever), FFXIII, or TWEWY. Less is better. Exploring kills the pacing of the story.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

So in other words, you don't actually like JRPGs at all.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> The way your can change your allies AI with different attack patterns reminds me of star ocean. *Though I would like to change to whoever character I want in battle at any time. Not just when the character I control dies.* This does remind me of XII though whenever you die you get switched to another.


In the interview it is stated that you can switch characters mid-battle AND they automatically switch you once your currently controlled party member dies.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Blood Damage?
> 
> That sounds atrocious.
> 
> ...


Blood damage sounds fine to me. It gives the game a bit more difficulty while still allowing us party switching, and keeping a full health-bar at the start of each battle.

QTE sounds fine since they don't effect things too much mid-battle. but if used can only help.

Keeping the Paradigm system is fine as long as there's some changes to the system for the better.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So in other words, you don't actually like JRPGs at all.


Exploring is just one facet of JRPGs, a somewhat small one at that compared to battle systems and its overall story. You of all people should know this Aji Tae since I figured you played just as much RPGs as I have.

JRPGs are inherently linear to begin with. There is a reason I specify JRPG instead of RPGs in general. Fuck the illusion of choice bullshit, give me what JRPGs are good for, battle system and stories. When people talk about JRPGs what do they often talk about? The battle system and/or story. These are main components even a few JRPG developers stated themselves (forgot which article, but it was a pseudo JRPG bash interview pretty much asking the JRPG dev why they aren't like WRPGs).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> In the interview it is stated that you can switch characters mid-battle AND they automatically switch you once your currently controlled party member dies.



Well then, all is good.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Notice how FFXIII-2 has full 720p visuals and 720p FMV's on both 360 and PS3, whereas FFXIII had 720p visuals on PS3 and 1080p FMV's. Its because of them performing a majority of the movies in engine this time that it provides much better quality.



I've said time and time again that FF13 uses 720p videos on the PS3. I ripped them straight to my hard drive and extracted the files.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 24, 2011)

Exploring is absolutely not a small aspect of RPGs, which is why so many people complained about linearity.

Let's just face it Esura, you're the only gamer who thinks how you think. Other people play RPGs and enjoy exploring in them, especially JRPGs. And that's a regular gamer, the hardcore gamers who max shit out would hate you. Tales of Vesperia (and I assume other Tales games)? the Elder Scrolls series (being Western aside)?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've said time and time again that FF13 uses 720p videos on the PS3. I ripped them straight to my hard drive and extracted the files.



 no they don't. I trust the people who actually analyze this kind video encoding over an amateurs job no offense.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> no they don't. I trust the people who actually analyze this kind video encoding over an amateurs job no offense.



I did tests on the videos. They are 720p. They aren't 1080p. 

Keep thinking they are though. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Exploring is absolutely not a small aspect of RPGs, which is why so many people complained about linearity.
> 
> *Let's just face it Esura, you're the only gamer who thinks how you think.* Other people play RPGs and enjoy exploring in them, especially JRPGs. And that's a regular gamer, the hardcore gamers who max shit out would hate you. Tales of Vesperia (and I assume other Tales games)? the Elder Scrolls series (being Western aside)?


And are you absolutely sure you want to make this bet? I am absolutely serious on this. I can tell you from experience I am not. Also, I did not say RPGs in general, I said JRPGs. JRPGs doesn't give you much in terms of exploration in comparison to WRPGs. Its why I said exploration is overrated in JRPGs and the reason FFXIII was derided because it removed the small illusion of lame ass exploration JRPGs gave you. FFX was almost as linear as FFXIII but it had more diversity in its gameplay than FFXIII and you know what? Many people did not give a damn. Most Japanese made RPGs after 1989 started a stronger emphasis on engaging on stronger battle systems and more deeper storylines and started to slowly but surely slip away from the Zelda/Druaga mindset (they used to be considered RPGs back in the day).

As of now, JRPGs are known to be linear (not to the degree of FFXIII), narrative driven games. Obviously there are exceptions as there are with anything but I find it absolutely ridiculous that Aji Tae would think that I don't like JRPGs when I state I don't care for exploration in JRPGs much over battle systems and story when the average JRPG are very story driven with intricate battle systems and you can obviously tell those are the elements JRPG developers tend to focus on.

Honestly, I just don't consider having 480 something quests to be a positive in Xenoblade's favor, which is where this whole conversation stemmed from in the first place. I would rather play more "to the point" JRPGs personally, which I don't see the problem with. It bores the living shit out of me spending so many hours on side shit and knowing how OCD I can get, I would almost never finish Xenoblade because I'm a completionist (yes, even though I hate exploration, I tend to try to do everything that I can in a JRPG). Too much side stuff can be a hindrance to my long term enjoyability in a JRPG. Its why I've always enjoyed strategy JRPGs. Go to a map, fight, see more of the story. To the point. 

But in terms of important elements in JRPGs

1. Story / Characters
2. Battle system
3. Exploration
4. Other shit

First two tend to be interchangeable as some people prefer the battle system over story and vice versa.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I did tests on the videos. They are 720p. They aren't 1080p.
> 
> Keep thinking they are though. Ignorance is bliss





> The tragedy here is that the CG is a core part of the presentation in FFXIII and it seems to be the case that the company has paid little attention to the poor quality of the final assets on the Xbox 360 version. The Microsoft XDK ships with a VC1 decoder, giving it the ability to playback video files encoded using technology supported by Blu-ray discs and players. Indeed, movie pirates out there get excellent quality VC1 encodes of Blu-ray movies that manage to fit onto a dual-layer DVD and run from the Xbox 360 dashboard.
> 
> Decent encoding takes time and effort, but the results can look good - even on challenging material. Combine this with the fact that the game doesn't need the 1080p-sized video the PS3 version boasts, and we have the ways and means with which to attack the compression issue from two different angles.
> 
> Square-Enix has bought in the Bink compression system for FFXIII on 360 and its failure in high-motion, colourful scenes does suggest a constant bitrate is being used as opposed to variable bandwidth that allocates more data to maintaining image quality on more complex scenes.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Nah, fuck that. I want Serah in Bikini DLC.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope we get that too.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 26, 2011)

What the fuck is a Lawson Combini?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Some kind of store I think?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I want a "butt fuck the cast" DLC. With extra options for bukkake.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

What you want isn't always what you need.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I need to put my dick in Serah's ass. 

I NEED IT.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I NEED IT! 


Like I need Ultros to put his tentacle up mine.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

That sounds extremely painful if you ask me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

It's pleasure when it's from someone you truly love.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm surprised you haven't married Ultros yet.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 26, 2011)

You can't marry fodder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I could, too! If some Japanese dude can marry a copy of a DS game, I can marry Ultros.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2011)

Ultros doesn't want to marry anybody.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

He wants to marry the Juggernaut.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2011)

only in your fanfiction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you suggesting that if, given the opportunity, Ultros was presented with obtaining the powers of Juggernaut he'd refuse?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2011)

Marrying =/= power fusion.

Stop living out your twisted fetishes through Ultros and let him live out his own


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Fuck Ultros, I want her tentacles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

A marriage also includes the combination of things.

Ex: Peanut butter & jelly sandwiches are a perfect marriage of sweet and salty tastes.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I need to put my dick in Serah's ass.
> 
> I NEED IT.



Pfft,going with the second-grade stuff.

Not even mentioning Lightning..


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Fuck Ultros, I want her tentacles.


stay away from kindergartens


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Pfft,going with the second-grade stuff.
> 
> Not even mentioning Lightning..



Psh, Serah is hotter by a mile. She has lolappeal.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> stay away from kindergartens



At least she is hotter than Ultros.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a "butt fuck the cast" DLC. With extra options for bukkake.



What is the point of bukkake? Even as a guy I always thought that shit was a bit disgusting.

I don't want my manhood on Serah's pretty face. How will I be able to kiss it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Double post...I know, a sin.

*Final Fantasy XIII-2 OST Dated In Japan*



> Final Fantasy XIII-2 is available in Japan on December 15. In preparation for the game?s release, the original soundtrack is going to be released the day before to get players ready for the next game in the Fabula Nova Crystallis.
> 
> The soundtrack will be available in both standard and limited editions and will be 3,990 Yen and 4,800 Yen respectively. For the limited edition of the soundtrack, there is a bonus DVD.
> 
> ...



*Source*:

Site to listen for the sample of the OST:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is the point of bukkake? Even as a guy I always thought that shit was a bit disgusting.
> 
> I don't want my manhood on Serah's pretty face. How will I be able to kiss it?


It's degrading to the women involved. That makes it good.


Mura said:


> Double post...I know, a sin.
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII-2 OST Dated In Japan*
> 
> ...



You're a bad person.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a bad person.



Oh sue me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's degrading to the women involved. That makes it good.



Eh, I prefer to not smother her face with my stuff. Again, I would like to squeeze her cheeks and kiss her face. Can't do it with my stuff on her face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Sure you can, it's just slippery and saltier that way.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you feel that love dribbling off her chin?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know about this bukkake shit, but I do know Serah or Sarah or whatever the fuck her name is better take 1 load to the face. 

That's what love is. :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> I don't know about this bukkake shit, *but I do know Serah or Sarah or whatever the fuck her name is better take 1 load to the face.*
> 
> That's what love is. :33



That's bukkake.

I'd rather they swallow than let it stain their face. I prefer swallowers over stuff to face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Bukkake isn't just taking a load to the face.


It's taking dozens of loads to the face. At the same time.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Bukkake is not 1 load. It's multiple. *pukes*

Money shot is what I'm looking for. 

Only useful thing that can come from the terribleness that is Lightning and her sis.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh shit, look what I found.



SE faps to Bible Black because they clearly based Serah off of it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

I knew she seemed familiar but I just couldn't place it.

Now I know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Oh shit, look what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> SE faps to Bible Black because they clearly based Serah off of it.



No wonder she's so hot.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats late. I knew Serah was based off my H waifu day one. Why the fuck do you think I like Serah?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats late. I knew Serah was based off my H waifu day one. Why the fuck do you think I like Serah?



Because you're a lonely video game nerd?  

Because of this?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

No pic showing.

But yes, I am an Imari fanboy, like hardcore. Other than a few episodes consisting of scat (hate that shit so much), Bible Black is my favorite H anime. Immoral Sisters and Discipline tied for second place.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

It's showing for me. 

Get yo PC upgraded boi! install dem plugins!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't see the pic either.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok I uploaded it to my photobucket.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

That picture.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

She grew up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

That pic reminds me. I need to go look for some serah H-pics.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Ok I uploaded it to my photobucket.



you fcking kidding me?  All toriyama's games are fking fan service. It's all fan service at such a rate that it is just hilarious.

Wha does Noctis think of this?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

You do know that's not an official picture of Serah right? Please tell me you realize this.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

Just pretend it is, another reason to complain about how bad is toriyama 
Given the chance, he would do a dead or alive xtreme paradise style of game with the ff girls. Such atrocity that dude probably needs to get laid... just as a bunch of you considering that this last few pages have been about sexual fantasies with serah.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Well he was apart of X-2, so yeah I can tell he is horrible.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Just pretend it is, another reason to complain about how bad is toriyama
> Given the chance, he would do a dead or alive xtreme paradise style of game with the ff girls. Such atrocity that dude probably needs to get laid... just as a bunch of you considering that this last few pages have been about sexual fantasies with serah.


Do you even know what you are mad about? Do you actually know what Toriyama does? Toriyama bashers makes about as little sense as Nomura bashers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

No way... Toriyama is baaaaaad and Serah is his waifu.

So Lighting x Fang confirmed? or Lighting x Noel or Fang x Friend of Noctis.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't even understand what gets discussed in here anymore.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2011)

>Watching hentai


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh that Serah picture is fake, if it was real, I would called out on a Serah Shower scene


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> >Watching hentai



>Reading Darth Sidious' retarded posts


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a shitty reaction image

Just like the hentai you watch


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with watching hentai.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> That's a shitty reaction image
> 
> Just like the hentai you watch


Such a retard. Be gone child. 



Mura said:


> Nothing wrong with watching hentai.



Word up. 

Is there any other announcements of a third non-monster playable character? Like any at all? Siiighhh....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Not that I know of unfortunately.


----------



## Satou (Sep 28, 2011)

Standard rule of RPG designing: Know your target audience

Guess I'll keep an eye on the OST as I usually do for many RPG games.  Maybe pick up on some of the latest fanarts for the game as well.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> your set


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Why cant they let us have Cid the cyber shark? he knows how to fly and had a cameo on a kickass video in previous game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't wait for the worst game ever: FFXIII-2.


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

fuck them and their DLC's.

I won't spend more than the money to buy the game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not either.

Only DLC I'm going to buy is the Lords of Shadow ones.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

It's fucking sad when they announce DLC 3 months before the release. Content, names, features, and all.

This content should be in the game. Boycott this shit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's fucking sad when they announce DLC 3 months before the release. Content, names, features, and all.
> 
> This content should be in the game. Boycott this shit.



If we boycott games that does this we wouldn't be playing any new games really. Just don't buy the damn DLC. 

I can count on one hand the times I actually bought DLC, and I regretted it.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

I was talking about boycotting the DLC. Not the game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was talking about boycotting the DLC. Not the game.



Ok then.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EJq587OLJ8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm with you man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

FLAVA FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAV



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 3, 2011)

Nothing like waking up to find out my favorite game company is trying to butt fuck my wallet, again


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not either.
> 
> Only DLC I'm going to buy is the Lords of Shadow ones.



which is?

And how does that alternate serah costume look? is it the one with a bikini


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> which is?
> 
> And how does that alternate serah costume look? is it the one with a bikini



DLC for Castlevania Lords of Shadows, which deals with the incredibly awesome twist ending at the end.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

oh, I tough you where refering about FF. So are there any pics of how the DLC is going to look?


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I have zero clue.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

So have we gotten any hints for the eidolons of Noel and Serah yet? I think Neol's should be Gilgamesh or Yojimbo while SeraH's should be Valefor. The villain's eidolon if he has one should be Diablo from FF8


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind gilgamesh becuase he is a universal FF summon. But valefor and yojimbo are not so they shouldn't be in this game.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> I wouldn't mind gilgamesh becuase he is a universal FF summon. But valefor and yojimbo are not so they shouldn't be in this game.



They were still pretty kickass and I would love to see what they would look like as eidolons.

Plus aeons are the best summons cannon fact.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

From what I understand, there aren't any summonings in FFXIII-2. Noel and Serah aren't L'Cie and whats the point of summonings when you use monsters and shit in battle?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Yojimbo > Gilgamesh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> From what I understand, there aren't any summonings in FFXIII-2. Noel and Serah aren't L'Cie and whats the point of summonings when you use monsters and shit in battle?



Which begs a question for me. The fal'cie are all gone right?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yojimbo > Gilgamesh.



Bahamut>yojimbo>gilgamesh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros > Bahamut > Yojimbo > Gilgamesh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros > Bahamut > Yojimbo > Gilgamesh.



Lets see Ultros stop this.

[YOUTUBE]zhmO9NOFHfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros > Bahamut > Yojimbo > Gilgamesh.



Ultros isn't a summon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

He just sends Chupon up there to sneeze that punk bitch into the sun.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 5, 2011)

Motherfuckin Leviathan needs to come back. What a sexy name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Classic Leviathan is the best. He's only trumped by Bahamut.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He just sends Chupon up there to sneeze that punk bitch into the sun.



At which point this happens to Ultros.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBC4Y7mJD3o[/YOUTUBE]
Replace the fiends with Ultros


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> Which begs a question for me. The fal'cie are all gone right?



Nope. There are more Fal'Cies than the ones fought in FFXIII. Kitase has stated that the amounts of Fal'Cie's in the FFXIII world is incalculable and Fang pretty much states this as well in FFXIII and that they (Fang, Vanille, and their people) lived along side them.



> In the Famitsu magazine in June 2009, the fal'Cie were revealed to be formed from the crystals residing inside of them, acting as their energy sources. The director of the game, Motomu Toriyama, described the fal'Cie as "god machines surrounding the crystals." The fal'Cie are thus immortal and do not age. In the interview with the Official PlayStation Magazine in August 2009, producer Yoshinori Kitase revealed there are various types of fal'Cie, their actual number being incalculable, although only a handful appears in Final Fantasy XIII.
> 
> In the official mythology the fal'Cie are said to be of divine origin. The god Buniberzei, in his attempt to reach the world of the dead, created Pulse, Lindzei and Etro. The mythology calls these three also as fal'Cie, but in the game the humankind calls Pulse, Lindzei and Etro as gods and goddesses. After creating the three the god Buniberzei turned into a crystal and entered eternal sleep.
> 
> ...



You fight a few Fal'Cies in FFXIII-2 as well.

Also, Snow is a L'Cie still in FFXIII-2 (they show his branding in the trailer).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope. There are more Fal'Cies than the ones fought in FFXIII. Kitase has stated that the amounts of Fal'Cie's in the FFXIII world is incalculable and Fang pretty much states this as well in FFXIII and that they (Fang, Vanille, and their people) lived along side them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, well it is possible that noel and serah could be made L'cie in this game. Maybe noel is already a L'cie.....It would be fucked up to make serah a L'cie again after what she went through in XIII.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see, well it is possible that noel and serah could be made L'cie in this game. Maybe noel is already a L'cie.....It would be fucked up to make serah a L'cie again after what she went through in XIII.



I dunno, it seems as though FFXIII-2 is trying to somewhat move beyond just fal'Cie/l'Cie stuff. This game seems to deal heavily with the Etro lore. Also, there aren't any Eidolons for Noel and Serah either.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

That reminds though that if they are using eidolons in this game, they need to make them a lot more useful than they were in the first game though not to the point where they could practiccally solo everything in the game for you like some summons. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aeons anyone


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 5, 2011)

Bwahahaha
Knights of the round table>>>>>>> everyone else
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kogUw9Cre1c[/YOUTUBE]

And leviathan needs to come back.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> That reminds though that if they are using eidolons in this game, they need to make them a lot more useful than they were in the first game though not to the point where they could practiccally solo everything in the game for you like some summons.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Aeons were shit, I dont care what you say


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Aeons were *the* shit, I dont care what you say



Yeah, I know Aeons were epic, you don't have to tell us twice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

You Can Play Final Fantasy XIII-2 With Japanese Voiceovers And English Text, Too



> ? or Chinese text, for that matter. Sony Computer Entertainment Hong Kong announced today that they will release a version of Final Fantasy XIII-2 with Japanese voiceovers and all text and menus rendered in your choice of English or Traditional Chinese, thanks to a partnership between Sony Computer Entertainment Asia and Square Enix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:

Must get the chinese version.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 13, 2011)

That shit is so dope, don't even care about the music. As long as they make it less linear, i will buy that game so fast....


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have a choice but to play this game, since there no others avaliable.
I kinda laugh my ass off, when The story suddenly changes and Lightling falls into a mysterious dark hole.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow thats a bad reason for Lightning to disappear 

Once again, This is a story made by Toriyama


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

That last trailer i have to say...looked pretty cool 

But still, i hate that god awful music they put in the back for these trailers, why could it not have atleast be instrumental?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Good shit in that trailer, awesome when noel called snow useless.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wow thats a bad reason for Lightning to disappear
> 
> Once again, This is a story made by Toriyama





You never change.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 13, 2011)

The trailer looks sick; as much as they've said less storyline in the game, seems like it offers alot more on the side; and it seems alot less linear too; but I'm not betting on that yet. 

Noel is slowly getting cool to me. I wouldn't care if Serah ditched Snow for Noel now, ahaha. Although I hope Noel getting stabbed is a future that can be prevented :ho (see what I did thar )



Esura said:


> You never change.



Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2011)

um...its like the trailer gives everything away. i stopped part way....

i'm on chapter 3 of XIII.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Kyou said:


> The trailer looks sick; as much as they've said less storyline in the game, seems like it offers alot more on the side; and it seems alot less linear too; but I'm not betting on that yet.
> 
> Noel is slowly getting cool to me. I wouldn't care if Serah ditched Snow for Noel now, ahaha. Although I hope Noel getting stabbed is a future that can be prevented :ho (see what I did thar )
> 
> ...


Not going to lie, Noel looks cooler to me as well after this trailer. This entire game looks dope after the trailer. FFX-2's trailer didn't look this damn good and got me this hyped! FFXIII-2 could be my GOTY like FFXIII!

And Toriyama gets so much hate for no reason, its funny. I don't think people realize that Toriyama was involved in numerous other Square games uncredited. 


Wu Fei said:


> um...its like the trailer gives everything away. i stopped part way....
> 
> i'm on chapter 3 of XIII.




Why would you look at trailers for the sequel of a game you haven't completed yet?


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That shit is so dope, don't even care about the music. As long as they make it less linear, i will buy that game so fast....



Saw Fang near the end, I will now buy this game


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why would you look at trailers for the sequel of a game you haven't completed yet?





i just wanted to see gameplay changes, new music and shit. they got all into the story and celine deon 

...also wondered if Hope grew balls.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> Saw Fang near the end, I will now buy this game



its a flashback 

that being said the fact that their "giving things away" probably means that this is only a portion of the game their showing off, like halfway point


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> i just wanted to see gameplay changes, new music and shit. they got all into the story and *celine deon*
> 
> ...also wondered if Hope grew balls.



Wait...wut? 

That wasn't Celine Deon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

Leona Lewis  How the fuck would they afford celine in the first place?


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Says Charice on the lower left hand corner of the trailer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

so they could not even get leona lewis back for the second one huh..well no wonder its crap


----------



## Athrum (Oct 14, 2011)

Who cares, her song was atrocious in the first one anyway. Well at least seems all the errors they committed in the first one were fixed, apart from now we're only probably using the same 2 characters over and over and over and over again..


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not opposed to being stuck with three main characters the entire game. Numerous RPGs do this so this isn't new. But just two main characters and some tag-a-long monster is a different story. Its probably the only "bad" thing I can say about this otherwise going-to-be-awesome game.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 14, 2011)

They better keep the token black guy in, or i am calling up SE and telling them that they are racist again.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

They're all ready racist for having a token black guy in it.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 14, 2011)

They were doing everything right.

And then they make you have a monster in your party.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I saw Snow was in the fight but he wasn't credited as in the party; so guess you can have guests that don't even show up in your party but help you out; it is sad can't really make a decision who to have in your party and stuck with Noel, Serah and monster. Not that my party would have been any different; but I wouldn't of had that monster. If I can fight without the monster I will; or maybe a chocobo, saw Red Chocobo in the party; wouldn't mind that.
But yeah; I would of preferred characters I could get attached to, not monsters that I'll just choose what doesn't look hideous.

I don't mind the songs in it; doesn't pull from the game, so I don't know why people are really complaining so much about that; I mean Leona Lewis' song appeared once in the whole game at the end; and it fit the mood, and she's a good singer regardless of the hate people can go on about; I'm all for dubbing into english; so I don't mind throwing a western song into the game either.

But yeah; that trailer upped the hype. Looks friggen awesomeeeeee! Couple of months to go!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wow thats a bad reason for Lightning to disappear
> 
> Once again, This is a story made by Toriyama



wha? why did she dissappeared? I tough she had gone to look for a way to bring back Fang and vanille.

Once again, This is a story made by Toriyama 

And what is this?! No Leona Lewis nor Celine Dion? It does look like they are desperate. And no Cid the shark? >


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

^ I think that was just a rumor, so was the 5 years rumor 

It was actually 3 years, and she didn't leave to get them back, it was cause..yeah apparently
*Spoiler*: __ 



 she got trapped in an alternate universe dimension where everyone she knew or loved died horrible deaths and the world was destroyed


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2011)

alternate universe of an alternate dimension where she traveled to the future and past of it. In order to create an alernate reality of events.

Yeah I think I get it now.


----------



## Esura (Oct 16, 2011)

Simple really.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 16, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> so they could not even get leona lewis back for the second one huh..well no wonder its crap


lol You so stoopid


Athrum said:


> Who cares, her song was atrocious in the first one anyway. Well at least seems all the errors they committed in the first one were fixed, apart from now we're only probably using the same 2 characters over and over and over and over again..


Leona Lewis is a talented singer, the problem with her song in FFXIII was that SE carelessly took it off her album, instead of getting her to record a song specifically for the game.

I don't mind the monster thing really, my issue is with SE selling extra powerful monsters as DLC and other DLC items twice a month after the game has launched.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> lol You so stoopid



Learn 2 speel 

Also, No you


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 16, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Learn 2 speel
> 
> Also, No you



I know how to spell, you just don't know your pop-culture references.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 21, 2011)

Im a sucker for steelbooks


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope that shit comes to the US. I would hit that day one.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 21, 2011)

The CEs are pretty nice (I especially like the shirt), but not worth buying for me.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope it comes to the US. I'm not buying many other games until I'm settled down so I can spend a little extra on my fave series.

Plus that shirt is fire, but I'd only wear it as a pajama.


----------



## Satou (Oct 21, 2011)

With over three months left to go, I hope between that time, a US version of the crystal edition is announced.  I like collecting, but I'd rather not import if I don't have to. This seems like a case where I shouldn't have to if Square Enix North America comes through.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Simple really.



you realize I am being sarcastic right?


----------



## Sera (Oct 21, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> So have we gotten any hints for the eidolons of Noel and Serah yet?



I would like to know this as well. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 24, 2011)

*AKB48 Idol Demo Shows Bits Of Final Fantasy XIII-2 Footage*



> [YOUTUBE]xCsaHH6hS3s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yuko Oshima, one of the singers from pop group AKB48, has been selected to "beta test" Final Fantasy XIII-2 and Square Enix taped her session for the game?s Japanese TV commercials. The video above shows an area with Noel running around an autumn forest and a second clip shows the end of a battle scene. We?re not sure how Square Enix is going to take her suggestions with only two months to release, but she?s jotted down notes after she was defeated.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3du7NmOWK2I[/YOUTUBE]



*Source*:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

*Race Chocobos At Xanadu, Final Fantasy XIII-2′s Massive Casino*



> As a throwback to past Final Fantasy games, Final Fantasy XIII-2 will have a mini-game filled casino. Stop by Xanadu, that?s the name of the place according to Dengeki PlayStation, to play slots and race chocobos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Satou (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol, I wonder if Sazh is an npc or if you can actually play as him as I know quite a few people who'd like that.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm trying to complete a run of the 1st game before this one comes out so that I can be fully prepared for the awesomeness that will ensue upon this game's release. I'm currently about to start chapter 6 which shouldn't take me that long. I should be on chapter 11 by the end of the week. I don't mind the monster thing, it's similar to the golem system from Enchanted Arms and besides we get the other characters as guests in some battles so I'm not complaining. At least they're not doing nothing like the rest of the party from FFX in FFX-2.


----------



## Sera (Oct 27, 2011)

Satou said:


> Lol, I wonder if Sazh is an npc or if you can actually play as him as I know quite a few people who'd like that.



All we know about Sazh is that he's helping to better Gran Pulse. I'm not too sure if he's playable.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2011)

Versus Stella>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Serah, ohhh Seraaaaah. serah serah serah serah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2011)

Versus wanking was old 5 years ago  let the game come out before we judge it on terms of other games


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2011)

the trailer was announced, the game has been in development since mid 2010. Give it some time and cut it some slack jeezzz.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2011)

No, don't put out a CG for a game you don't start for 5 years and expect people to stay hype for that amount of time. I don't want to hear anything resembling boasting until the game comes out and its played


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2011)

ohhh you just wait, once the game comes out, youll be so hard that even your gran children will continue to have none stop orgasms.


----------



## Sera (Oct 27, 2011)

*"There's not a lot here in this small batch of new Final Fantasy XIII-2 screenshots and art that Square Enix sent over. If nothing else, you'll get a better look at returning character Hope. He's all grown up now, and he's actually kind of important. I won't spoil it, but he's not a whiny bitch anymore."*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Hope, you look kinda cool 

What do they mean "kind of important". Are they finally giving into the Hoprai fangirls and throwing them together now that he's above the legal limit


----------



## Sera (Oct 27, 2011)

Even I have to admit, he kind of does.  I wonder what Lightning would think.  

Well, Hope is the leader of a scientific group called Academy, researching the world's history and looking for a new energy source in the absence of the fal'Cie. He is helping Serah search for Lightning. He also wants to change history in order to improve the world and bring back the people dear to him. So, something in that, I guess.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope is a G now.


----------



## Sera (Oct 27, 2011)

Serah time travels that takes her ten years after the fall of Cocoon to Yaschas Massif. There, she meets a grown up Hope, head of the first research unit at Academy, a group which hopes to create a future for the world without reliance on the fal'Cie.

The girl with the short blonde hair is Alyssa, Hope's second-in-command. She has a cheerful personality, and is apparently treated as an idol.

This is the new capital of Cocoon, replacing Eden from the first game.

Time Labyrinth system: Serah and friends will find themselves in these labyrinths when jumping between time periods, and they'll have to solve the puzzles they encounter in order to get out. While some are required, there are also high difficulty stages that have nothing to do with the story.

Xanadu is a theme-park like floating city where you'll find such activities as slot machines and Chocobo races. The city uses its own "Casino Coin" currency, which you can obtain with your hard earned Gil. Save up Casino Coins, and you'll be able to obtain some exclusive goods. The slot machines are shaped like an aero bike. You can earn up to 50,000 coins on one pull. For the Chocobo Race component, you can race your own Chocobo, or you can just bet on the races in order to earn Casino Coins.

Screenshots are here:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope still looks like a bitch


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

Meh, I never liked Hope to begin with.  He looks pimp on that pic though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIII-2 Reads Your Final Fantasy XIII Save Data
*



> When Final Fantasy XIII-2 begins the game summarizes the events from Final Fantasy XIII to get newcomers up to speed. What if you played Final Fantasy XIII and still have save data? You can?t import your save data it into Final Fantasy XIII-2, but Square Enix has a bonus for fans that played the first game. During a hands-on session, Impress Watch reports the sequel will show players digest scenes with different characters narrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:

Pics are in the link.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 10, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIII-2 U.S. Collector?s Edition Comes With Soundtrack, Concept Art*



> Square Enix are releasing a limited collector?s edition for Final Fantasy XIII-2 in North America. The collector?s edition will come a 4-disc soundtrack, a 20-page concept art book, and special packaging illustrated by Yoshitaka Amano. Here?s what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do i have to go to best buy to get the game


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

God I hate the straps, I think I counted next to 20 belt straps on that Hope picture, wtf.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 10, 2011)

Best buy is where its at.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazon is the best offer, actual content. You know that novella will be online somewhere in under a day, and the costume is just lame.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with Gnome. That novella will be in .pdf form within a day. I want an extra boss battle.

Actually I want the T-shirt from Europe's special edition. (it was Europe, right?)


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> Best buy is where its at.


Exactly. Its a no brainer. A physical book that offers more insight into the intriguing story, or bullshit DLC. I'll take the former.



Gnome said:


> Amazon is the best offer, actual content. You know that novella will be online somewhere in under a day, and the costume is just lame.





Fraust said:


> I agree with Gnome. That novella will be in .pdf form within a day. I want an extra boss battle.
> 
> Actually I want the T-shirt from Europe's special edition. (it was Europe, right?)



The novella is hardcover. Even if it you could get a pdf of it, why? Its a hardcover book man. Fuck Omega that would probably be a three dollar DLC down the line. As a collector, Omega DLC preorder bonus is worthless to me.

I just HATE buying shit at Best Buy with a passion of Christ and doodlesticks...ugh.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 11, 2011)

Collecting something from a Final Fantasy XIII game is like collecting something from a next-gen Sonic game. It's only valuable 'cause of the first couple words in the title.




Oh wait, no, it still isn't.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Collecting something from a Final Fantasy XIII game is like collecting something from a next-gen Sonic game. It's only valuable 'cause of the first couple words in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That...makes no sense. 

Whatever, I want my damn book.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

I have no idea what the guy a few posts above me said but i still want that book.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 11, 2011)

Means the history of the series is the only reason it's a "collector's item".


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Means the history of the series is the only reason it's a "collector's item".



No...what? How did you even come to that conclusion? That's stupid.

This book isn't for sale anywhere and is only available through preorder in the NA and the Crystal Edition in Europe and it will eventually become rare as shit. Omega would more than likely be on PSN within a few months after release for chump change. Costume? Same.

Many people who even remotely has interest in this game expressed interest in the book more than anything. Its possibly one of the best preorder bonuses yet as its a _fucking physical item_ and not some DLC content they are going to put on PSN/Live down the line that they withheld from the game. But even besides that, the book is an interquel. It has story relevance to FFXIII and isn't some pure fanservice bull.

But the only issue for us NA gamers? Preorder bonus is at Best Buy.....ugh...I hate Best Buy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

so... what is the bonus for those that suffered trough the previous game?


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so... what is the bonus for those that suffered trough the previous game?


notasinglefuckwasgiven.gif

But fans of FFXIII shall rejoice in the awesomeness of this beautiful and adventurous game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

XIII-2 really looks improved in comparison to XIII


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> notasinglefuckwasgiven.gif
> 
> But fans of FFXIII shall rejoice in the awesomeness of this beautiful and adventurous game.



then why did they even tell us in the first place that we should had kept that save, and that we where getting stuff?


----------



## Fraust (Nov 11, 2011)

We're getting something, and they said it will be "convenient" to have, but that it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to get FFXIII-2 on day one. I still need to finish FFXIII though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIII-2′s Time Shifting Tower*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Can it shift time and make FFXIII not suck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can it shift time and make FFXIII not suck.



Oh you....you and your jokes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Exactly. Its a no brainer. A physical book that offers more insight into the intriguing story, or bullshit DLC. I'll take the former.



Esura's got a point, the hardcover book would be a no brainer. Now just cross your fingers it is fat enough and the story is a good one.

Btw what is this serah alternate costume that we are talking about? is it a bikini edition with extra large cups? or the under age teenage japanese student uniform?

Also I want to give them a suggestion for dlc:
I want them to incorporate the cyber flying shark from the first game, that's right make it your loyal friend and name it Cid the Sky Cybershark! It will take you trough all Grand pulse and if you are good enough to it, it may transport you to the future, to a time when Versus is already in the market.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

If having a physical copy is important to you, then yeah, it's the best option. But it's not like the story will be good, the FF writers kind of suck.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If having a physical copy is important to you, then yeah, it's the best option. But it's not like the story will be good, the FF writers kind of suck.



you mean the current ones 

Only good one left is Nomura, and even he is getting help from those FF writers that left the company and went freelance.

A lesson that Kitase and Toriyama should learn.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Sure, the current ones 

Particularly I'm talking about their exposition, so poor.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sure, the current ones
> 
> Particularly I'm talking about their *exposition, so poor*.


But that's a problem for most JRPGs and anime...


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Whatever, I thought FFXIII's story was alright...although the plot was a bit simpler compared to FFVII and X though. Not enough mindfucks and twists and shit. I hope FFXIII-2 rectify this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 20, 2011)

*First Look At Sazh In Final Fantasy XIII-2*



> "Almost all of the main characters from Final Fantasy XIII will make an appearance in some way or another," said Motomu Toriyama, Director of Final Fantasy XIII-2, in our interview. Lightning is trapped in Valhalla. Hope is at the Academy and we heard Sazh is trying to rebuild Gran Pulse. This commercial for an upcoming TV special gives us a rough look at Sazh in Final Fantasy XIII-2.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GBdXbR4W4R0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sazh?s voice actor Masashi Ebara will host the show, which will give fans a behind the scenes look at the game a day before the game comes out in Japan.



*Source*:


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

Sazh pretty much looks exactly the fucking same. 

I was expecting cornrows, no lie. Not enough video games sport black characters with cornrows. Shit needs to change asap.


----------



## 321orez (Nov 21, 2011)

Does the preorder bonus from best buy apply to both the standard and collectors edition? I can't find anything much about it on their site.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 21, 2011)

Pre-order bonuses usually apply to all copies, yes. Each specific edition comes with it's own stuff in any retail store while pre-order bonuses are retail specific. That's how it works.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sazh pretty much looks exactly the fucking same.
> 
> I was expecting cornrows, no lie. Not enough video games sport black characters with cornrows. Shit needs to change asap.



I guess they figured a black guy doesn't need change.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Sazh was confirmed for this? Now I have to play it dammit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sazh was confirmed for this? Now I have to play it dammit.



Sounds like that ruined your day.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

I was content thinking this would be shit, now it has a slim chance of not.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I was content thinking this would be shit, now it has a slim chance of not.



Because of the appearance of a non-playable character that probably has very little impact to the current storyline of FFXIII-2, now this "OH SO HOORREEEBLE!!" game has a slim chance of not being so to you?

Your logic is out there you know. Like out there.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

It's Sazh.




that is all.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 21, 2011)

I knew I was getting this the moment it was announced. XIII got a lot of haters but the only game in the series I never cared too much for was X. (Tidus is a dream of the Fayth? GTFOH.) I'm more interested in seeing if Noel's time travel abilities will play any part in the gameplay or if it's just a plot device.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

I still think everyone else was Tidus's dream, come at me Esura


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I still think everyone else was Tidus's dream, come at me Esura



If that was supposed to be bait, that was poor. I'm supposed to care why?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Cause your a hater of course.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Says the lady who bitches and moan about FFXIII.

Oh wait, that's yo nature.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

*Find Final Fantasy XIII-2′s Genji Bow In A Treasure Chest At Gamestop*


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd take it upon myself to reprimand the two of you but I'm distracted by Esura's mouth-watering boobies.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Says the lady who bitches and moan about FFXIII.
> 
> Oh wait, that's yo nature.



Not my fault I can see a crap game when it's right in your face.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not my fault I can see a crap game when it's right in your face.





FFXIII was a great game. People have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> *FFXIII was a great game.* People have unrealistic expectations.



I like you. You'll do well in these parts of the interwebs.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> I guess they figured a black guy doesn't need change.


Ever heard the phrase "black don't crack"? Well yeah, Sazh is all good.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Ever heard the phrase "black don't crack"? Well yeah, Sazh is all good.



Main reason the only MILFs I fuck with are black ones. Look gorgeous even in their 40s. Hnnnnng....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

so will this game actually be better than XIII?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Main reason the only MILFs I fuck with are black ones. Look gorgeous even in their 40s. Hnnnnng....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> FFXIII was a great game. People have unrealistic expectations.



I thought it was an okay game.
Very pretty at the least silly to think less beautiful works of art costs millions to buy.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought it was an okay game.
> Very pretty at the least silly to think less beautiful works of art costs millions to buy.



This pretty much, Unlosing Ranger mah man.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIII-2 Soundtrack Previewed Online*



> Square Enix opened an official  for the soundtrack for its upcoming Final Fantasy XIII-2 role-playing game on Monday. The website is currently previewing tracks from the first disc of the soundtrack. (To access the previews, on the  page click on "Tracklist" on the left menu.)
> 
> Masashi Hamauzu, Naoshi Mizuta, and Mitsuto Suzuku composed the game's soundtrack. The four-disc set will be released on December 14 in Japan. A limited edition that also includes a DVD will retail for 4,800 yen (about US$62) and the regular edition will retail for 3,990 yen (about US$52).
> 
> Square Enix will  the game for the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 consoles in Japan on December 15, along with a limited-edition PlayStation 3 Final Fantasy XIII-2 Lightning Edition Ver.2 bundle. The United States will then  the game on January 31, and Europe will receive it on February 3.



*Source*:


----------



## Fraust (Nov 21, 2011)

Unrealistic expectations? XIII a "great" game? That's kinda shit expectations don't you think?

If you consider XIII better than the best FFs or other RPGs that Square has produced, you're an idiot and a terrible game critic. And for them to have so many games that have been critically acclaimed would mean our expectations aren't unrealistic, they're just untimely since Square's best days are behind them (except for Versus and hopefully KHIII not being like KHII).


This game will most likely be better than XIII. But it still probably won't compare to the best FFs. Or Chrono Trigger/Cross. Or even Lost Odyssey. Those are my expectations for Square (I consider LO to be the true FFXI, even if it's by Mistwalker).


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Unrealistic expectations? XIII a "great" game? *That's kinda shit expectations don't you think?*
> 
> *If you consider XIII better than the best FFs or other RPGs that Square has produced, you're an idiot and a terrible game critic.*


That's a bit of an elitist attitude to take. Sure, you are entitled to it but it makes you come off as a dick in the end.

I think most Square RPGs thats not FF, DQ, Parasite Eve, or KH is shit or lackluster and I think FFXIII is better than Xenogears. So I would be an idiot now?


----------



## Fraust (Nov 21, 2011)

I couldn't care less about coming off as a dick. I have high standards for everything I do in life, video games no exception. I also have the ability to look at everything from an unbiased pov, regardless of my personal feelings towards it. For example, I love Halo and Gears of War, but I am not delusional in my feelings for them to the point where I'll say their stories or dialogue are anything more than an 8 year old could have created.

I liked FFXIII. Liked it enough to buy it for both systems, beat it for both systems, and get every achievement for 360. I liked it because I love most RPGs I play, love just about every FF at least while I play it, and because fuck it was pretty. However, I will be the first to look at it objectively and say that when you consider Square's history, it is among their lower or middle quality games. Not saying it's not a good game, but for us to expect better is not "unrealistic", which is what someone posted in the last page, since we've seen better _many_ times before already. That's what I was getting at.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like you. You'll do well in these parts of the interwebs.



He's your only friend in this thread.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, I stick up for Esura plenty.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 21, 2011)

I disagree with him every chance I get, but we cool.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I couldn't care less about coming off as a dick. I have high standards for everything I do in life, video games no exception. I also have the ability to look at everything from an unbiased pov, regardless of my personal feelings towards it. For example, I love Halo and Gears of War, but I am not delusional in my feelings for them to the point where I'll say their stories or dialogue are anything more than an 8 year old could have created.
> 
> I liked FFXIII. Liked it enough to buy it for both systems, beat it for both systems, and get every achievement for 360. I liked it because I love most RPGs I play, love just about every FF at least while I play it, and because fuck it was pretty. *However, I will be the first to look at it objectively and say that when you consider Square's history, it is among their lower or middle quality games.* Not saying it's not a good game, but for us to expect better is not "unrealistic", which is what someone posted in the last page, since we've seen better _many_ times before already. That's what I was getting at.


Revisionist history much? That's not objective, that's your opinion. You are entitled to that, but are you seriously trying to tell me FFXIII is "objectively" Square's lower or middle quality game? Either that is hyperbole of some epic proportions or you make me think you haven't played any Square games beyond the top dogs (FFIV, VI, VII, Chrono Trigger, Xenogears, Tactics).

But I know how that poster feels. I think gamers have issues with unrealistic expectations for certain video game series in general. Instead of embracing or criticizing the game for what it does, select gamers criticizes a game for what it doesn't do or that its not like the previous entries. That's not high standards, that's nostalgia. I generally have realistic expectations for games in general so I'm usually never disappointed in games, even if they are subpar. I'm not going to act as though FFXIII is the best FF game ever, but I'm damn sure isn't going to act like its some low tiered shit either.

Your whole post would of been cool if you not try to act as though you're being objective and just said you didn't like FFXIII as much as their previous efforts. At least your post would make more sense.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 21, 2011)

XIII's biggest flaw, compared to any game, is that it had no real change of pace. It was fight, cutscene, fight, boss, cutscene, rinse and repeat.

There were no puzzles, no real dungeons, no towns (which, yes, storywise makes sense), only serious character development in 3 characters, a main antagonist that technically came out of nowhere, other antagonists that you know about first that had no real part to play, little background story explanation without searching for it, a linear leveling system which allowed for virtually no customization, no exploration, sometimes terrible dialogue, no control over battle characters for over half the game...

And from a side-quest point of view, 'cause I love me some extras, there should probably be some differentiation between them, not just level of difficulty or prerequisites to unlock. Only having monsters to fight as side stuff is kinda bullshit. Even if I just needed to find a kid's missing cat or send a letter from one city to another, a change of game pace is very much appreciated. That, though, it my personal view.

Sure, if you're okay with every game they make following this trend then it's no big deal.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> XIII's biggest flaw, compared to any game, is that it had no real change of pace. It was fight, cutscene, fight, boss, cutscene, rinse and repeat.
> 
> There were no puzzles, no real dungeons, no towns (which, yes, storywise makes sense), only serious character development in 3 characters, a main antagonist that technically came out of nowhere, other antagonists that you know about first that had no real part to play, little background story explanation without searching for it, a linear leveling system which allowed for virtually no customization, no exploration, sometimes terrible dialogue, no control over battle characters for over half the game...
> 
> ...


Nice post. I agree with this criticism. Despite some elements not bothering me and some of the elements in this post I outright overlooked while playing the game, I can understand someone else not jiving it. This still wouldn't put FFXIII mid rank in Square's history of games to me though. There are reasons why I only like Square for a select few franchises. 

I'm not worried or ever was worried about Square making a FFXV a carbon copy of FFXIII. Square normally develop FF games differently from each other so I never understood why people act as though FFXIII is the beginning of the end. FYI, I don't think FFXIII is some perfect game, I just normally take issue with the nostalgia blinders fans seem to put up with older entries. Older FF games aren't immune to constructive criticism either, not even FFVI and FFVII.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> (I consider LO to be the true *FFXIII*, even if it's by Mistwalker).



Fixed that for ya. But i agree LO feels more like a FF than FF13 xD


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Fixed that for ya. But i agree LO feels more like a FF than FF13 xD



I must question what you think makes an FF game if LO feels more like a FF game to you than FFXIII. 

LO is garbage. Borrowed it from a friend a week ago to see was it worth a purchase from the flea market. Pure, unadulterated garbage. Battle system is atrocious and slow as fuck, too many gotdamn random encounters, and the story makes little to no sense from what I've played of it. After 5 years, I can finally let my jealously of 360's JRPG exclusives die in a fire.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2011)

Radiata Stories is better than XIII.



Esura said:


> LO is garbage.



Oh no you didn't just call the best rpg this gen garbage.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Radiata Stories is better than XIII.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you didn't just call* the best rpg this gen* garbage.



Sephiroth...you hurt me so with that statement. Thought you was better than that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sephiroth...you hurt me so with that statement. Thought you was better than that.



You upset Grandpa Kaim first.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2011)

> Battle system is atrocious and slow as fuck


LO's combat did so many things right, the game put a level cap on you in each area as well to have to actually use the right strategy against bosses.

I don't know how you can have played LO and not seen the care and depth put into the combat, especially compared to FFXIII hurr auto battle medic commando switching for the whole game.



> the story makes little to no sense from what I've played of it.


Story is convoluted as almost all jrpg are, but it is all is explained with some good twist.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd say LO is *easily* the best JRPG this gen. At least that I played. I'd say Tactics Ogre and Tales of Vesperia are up there, too. Sadly haven't played as many as I wish.

And Radiata Stories... now that I think about it, I did like that about ten times more than XIII. Just enjoyable.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> LO's combat did so many things right, the game put a level cap on you in each area as well to have to *actually use the right strategy against bosses.*
> 
> I don't know how you can have played LO and not seen the care and depth put into the combat, especially compared to FFXIII hurr auto battle medic commando switching for the whole game.
> 
> ...



Battle system still slow as fuck and takes too long to start. Do the motherfuckers have to pose and shit before fight? Seriously. LO is like the epitome of average shit and I see why hardly anyone talks about it other than its cult followers. Maybe it gets better after 15 hours, I dunno. I'm not playing it any longer though. Need to devote more time to Neptunia and KOFXIII tommorow!

And you have to use the right strategy in all decent RPGs so that's nothing special.



Fraust said:


> I'd say LO is *easily* the best JRPG this gen. At least that I played. I'd say Tactics Ogre and Tales of Vesperia are up there, too. Sadly haven't played as many as I wish.
> 
> And Radiata Stories... now that I think about it, I did like that about ten times more than XIII. Just enjoyable.


Never played Radiata Stories so no comment. Heard it was shit though as well.

Never understood this cult following of LO. Blue Dragon is so much fucking better. Eternal Sonata was better. As was SO Last Hope, and Nier, and FFXIII, and what I've played of Vesperia, and WKC II, and Resonance of Fate (and I despise this game), and Hyperdimension Neptunia, and Disgaea 3, and 4, and Atelier Rorona, and Ar Tonelico Qoga, and Dark Souls...etc. etc.

Also, for a soundtrack covered by Uematsu, it was surely uninspired compared to his work on FF games and Blue Dragon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2011)

> And you have to use the right strategy in all decent RPGs so that's nothing special.



So you're saying XIII isn't decent?  



> Never played Radiata Stories so no comment. Heard it was shit though as well.





> Hyperdimension Neptunia,  Atelier Rorona, and Ar Tonelico Qoga



Just trolling today right Esura, please say yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I must question what you think makes an FF game if LO feels more like a FF game to you than FFXIII.
> 
> LO is garbage. Borrowed it from a friend a week ago to see was it worth a purchase from the flea market. Pure, unadulterated garbage. Battle system is atrocious and slow as fuck, too many gotdamn random encounters, and the story makes little to no sense from what I've played of it. After 5 years, I can finally let my jealously of 360's JRPG exclusives die in a fire.



Your taste is garbage sometimes, I swear. Story makes little to no sense? The fuck...and you think FF13 story made sense and was GOOD in comparison? Lost Odyssey doesn't throw a bunch of bullshit at you, it's a straight up story about saving the world. FF13 tried to be smart, it's a shitty story and only LOOKS smart to dumb people. In comparison to LO story that had heart. Some of the best scenes in RPGs are in LO. 

LO is one of the best RPG this gen, your statement right there has officially made me believe your taste is absolutely HORRIBLE. To even name that garbage game you just bought in the same sentence as LO is terrible. It's a crime to any real JRPG fan. 

LO >>> Blue dragon by miles. From art design *Dare you to call it garbage...* to great storytelling *Finally a mature JRPG? No way...* to a good battle system, you must be out of your mind to call it garbage. I always thought a lot of your gaming opinion was laughable *Demon Souls being bad* and your choice of buying games being terrible *Picking up that godawful NIS game over Skyrim, possibly one of the best games this gen, lolz* but this, this is terrible. I thought you were a fan of JRPG, but you just dissed one of the only good ones to come out for this dying genre. Sad. Very sad. Actually so sad, I will make believe I didn't read your post.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 22, 2011)

Just wanna say, LO-fucking-L at Star Ocean Last Hope being anywhere near Lost Odyssey. The voice acting and dialogue ALONE make Lost Odyssey about 100 times better.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I must question what you think makes an FF game if LO feels more like a FF game to you than FFXIII.
> 
> LO is garbage. Borrowed it from a friend a week ago to see was it worth a purchase from the flea market. Pure, unadulterated garbage. Battle system is atrocious and slow as fuck, too many gotdamn random encounters, and the story makes little to no sense from what I've played of it. After 5 years, I can finally let my jealously of 360's JRPG exclusives die in a fire.



Your taste is garbage sometimes, I swear. Story makes little to no sense? The fuck...and you think FF13 story made sense and was GOOD in comparison? Lost Odyssey doesn't throw a bunch of bullshit at you, it's a straight up story about saving the world. FF13 tried to be smart, it's a shitty story and only LOOKS smart to dumb people. In comparison to LO story that had heart. Some of the best scenes in RPGs are in LO.

LO is one of the best RPG this gen, your statement right there has officially made me believe your taste is absolutely HORRIBLE. To even name that garbage game you just bought in the same sentence as LO is terrible. It's a crime to any real JRPG fan.

LO >>> Blue dragon by miles. From art design *Dare you to call it garbage...* to great storytelling *Finally a mature JRPG? No way...* to a good battle system, you must be out of your mind to call it garbage. I always thought a lot of your gaming opinion was laughable *Demon Souls being bad* and your choice of buying games being terrible *Picking up that godawful NIS game over Skyrim, possibly one of the best games this gen, lolz* but this, this is terrible. I thought you were a fan of JRPG, but you just dissed one of the only good ones to come out for this dying genre. Sad. Very sad. Actually so sad, I will make believe I didn't read your post.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a response set up, but then just stared at your sig.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Its ok. Real men can't help but stare at big titties, unless you some sort of fucking lolicon or gay.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Kotobukiya is so fucking awesome.

Have you seen his Liara T'Soni work yet?

I am now hyped for that Mass Effect anime in the works now.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah I posted that pic in the ME3 thread awhile back.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2011)

> Vagrant Story is shit too btw.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Mura said:


> You a bengals fan esura?



Somewhat, I try to route for the home team even though we suck shit. I do tease my coworkers about how Bengals is going to lose every day though. I think they are going to kill me after work one of these days.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Somewhat, I try to route for the home team even though we suck shit. I do tease my coworkers about how Bengals is going to lose every day though. I think they are going to kill me after work one of these days.



I see, the bengals ususally been fail when I see them play. I'm a giants fan so I was very happy in 2007.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

I generally don't watch too much sports though...well just Football, Basketball, and Baseball in particular I don't watch much as I watch once every blue moon, as I don't exactly have the patience to watch it. Find them boring. Rather watch UFC or some crazy ass skateboarders or some snowboarding shit.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 22, 2011)

delete post


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> *This is 100% truth, I've been saying this for the longest. the Niche fanbase has been the tumor of jrpgs.* I'd like to add that I like White knight chronicles even though it wouldn't be considered a great jrpg by most gaming media standards, it was a flawed game with a dope premise that could have been better if it had a more engaging cast and plot. It's B-movie awesomely bad game and I accept it for what it is but I don't put it on the pedestal as if it were something to strive towards , just because you enjoy something doesn't make it necessary great.



Facepalm...you just agreed to a point I just dismantled afterwards.

Niche fanbase of the "otaku" JRPGs done nothing to JRPGs as a whole. The problem is that Japanese developers and publishers don't localize the types of JRPGs you (and I) want. You have the JRPGs like Xenoblade, Last Ranker, Last Story, Xillia etc. out but no one is localizing them. The only reason NIS has more spotlight overseas now than they used to is because besides offerings from them, Square, XSEED, Aksys, and Atlus with the occasional D3 stuff, there aren't many choices in localized JRPGs. NIS isn't some big JRPG company like that and they are relatively small in Japan as well. 

And who said WKC is great?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

NIS is actually pretty famous over here for their Disgaea series. Not sure about Japan, but NIS is much more well known than a lot of JRPG companies over here. Disgaea is also my favorite SRPG series, by the way. 

LO was actually one of the better JRPGs of this generation. Good story, good gameplay, and definitely old school. How can you like JRPGs of this generation and not like Lost Odyssey? It was definitely better than FF13, and was even more Final Fantasy than FF13 was.

Crazy has some great points; JRPGs of this generation aren't what they used to be. Sure, there are some good ones that don't get localized, but a majority of them are usually shit anyway. The only ones that are really missed this generation are the Tales games, and no one even cares about anything else. It's not that they aren't getting localized, they just aren't appealing anymore. 


Lastly, I said your gaming taste was odd because you favor JRPGs of this generation - games that are widely regarded as shit. There are a few good ones, a few okay ones, and a majority of absolute shit. There are no great JRPGs this generation, in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> NIS is actually pretty famous over here for their Disgaea series. Not sure about Japan, but NIS is much more well known than a lot of JRPG companies over here. Disgaea is also my favorite SRPG series, by the way.
> 
> LO was actually one of the better JRPGs of this generation. Good story, good gameplay, and definitely old school. How can you like JRPGs of this generation and not like Lost Odyssey? It was definitely better than FF13, and was *even more Final Fantasy than FF13 was.*
> 
> ...


Ok, lets get this out of the way. What is up with that bolded? I don't remember FFIV, VI or VII being as uninspired as Lost Odyssey. How can a game be more like Final Fantasy than a Final Fantasy game when every Final Fantasy game is different from each other? The series isn't like Dragon Quest, I expect something different from FF to FF. That's possibly the most retarded shit I've ever heard.

Now, on to the rest. NIS isn't exactly "famous" either, but I do know what you are getting at, just improper choice of words. Famous would be Square or something. NIS is generally on the niche side even during the PS2 generation. Square, Namco, Konami and the other bigger companies held more mindshare than NIS then. I think people grossly overestimate JRPG importance of the PS2/GC/XBOX gen.

And not every JRPG this generation are "widely" considered shit. Totally your opinion there. There have been quite a few gems on handheld. 

And I do like many JRPGs games of this gen. I had fun with them, plain and simple. Could they be better? Sure. But I see people put up blinders on previous generations of JRPGs. For every two or three awesome JRPGs back then, there were numerous subpar JRPGs, but people tend to forget this shit.

I don't expect JRPGs to be how they used to be, which is probably why I'm not butthurt over current JRPGs too much. If I want to play an older RPG, I go play the older RPG.

I don't like Lost Odyssey, and you'd be surprised at the numerous amounts of people who don't. Its one thing if it was some universal praised game and I was some odd duck that didn't like it, but LO isn't, which is irritating me the most with you people's condescension. I wanted to finally play it because people were shitting on it on the net, thinking it couldn't be so bad. I enjoyed FFXIII more, plain and simple. I liked the fast paced gameplay of FFXIII and its characters. Linearity was never an issue for me, but I do think they could of spiced some shit up to freshen the game up though. The entire game was polished and crisp, with no bugs or anything.

And I think Devil Survivor, TWEWY, and Birth By Sleep are some of the best JRPGs this gen.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

I liked Lost Odyssey, for one it wasn't some animu bullshit with bad writing.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

I prefer Blue Dragon to Lost Odyseey as far as Mistwalker games are concerned. Its a shame that the BD franchise never went any further though. I can never get enough of Akira Toriyama's artwork and the gameplay was fun and charming.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Too bad the story in BD was about as thoughtful as an episode of Pokemon.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Story was ok to me. *shrug*

It was serviceable.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

And you wonder why people here give you a hard time.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Why? Because I don't shit on everything like I'm supposed to?

I like the fucking story. Big whoop. Didn't say it was some "Oscar-worthy stuff", I just liked it. It put a smile on my face quite a few times. It didn't have to be some deep, "mature" story for me to like it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2011)

LO was okay  But Sakaguchi really showed how much he favored FFX with that battle system. Some would call it archaic even. But i really enjoyed FFX's battle system so i really did like LO as well.

I also enjoyed FFXIII for what it was  a flawed but serviceable attempt at trying something new.


I could do without the tunnel vision next time ok SE?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2011)

you almost had me there for a second Crazymtf


----------



## Fraust (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I give all games their fair shake before passing judgement and *I don't write off games prematurely either.*



Except for Lost Odyssey which you said you only played a little bit of, right?

Shit, once Jansen said "Yeah well I don't wear out in bed." I knew it would be one of my faves of all time. Plus, Seth is like the Tidus that FFX deserved.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

so... anyone has seen that serah alt costume?


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Four months ago Esura was saying Uncharted 2 was deathly boring and the worst game ever.

Now, it's "NAH UH."

At least FFXIII-2 seems like an easy 100%. Only 31 achievements, 75% of which are story-based, and all piss-easy.  And so many weird achievement numbers - 12, 14, 16, 18. Usually a sign of budget game when there's under 50 and so many awkward numbers.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Except for Lost Odyssey which you said you only played a little bit of, right?
> 
> Shit, once Jansen said "Yeah well I don't wear out in bed." I knew it would be one of my faves of all time. Plus, Seth is like the Tidus that FFX deserved.


Yeah I only played a little of it (about 5-10 hours, give or take). That was its fair shake.



Krory said:


> *Four months ago Esura was saying Uncharted 2 was deathly boring and the worst game ever.
> 
> Now, it's "NAH UH."*
> 
> At least FFXIII-2 seems like an easy 100%. Only 31 achievements, 75% of which are story-based, and all piss-easy.  And so many weird achievement numbers - 12, 14, 16, 18. Usually a sign of budget game when there's under 50 and so many awkward numbers.


Pin point a post where I ever said that. 

I'm waiting. If you do I'd eat my words, otherwise you need to chill it boy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

I always tough that Esura was quite fond of the uncharted games...


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I always tough that Esura was quite fond of the uncharted games...



I am actually. I have made previous posts about how I was pissed off about spending $60 on my first copy of Uncharted 2 because of hype but I had really no true issues with the game itself, just its fans. I just didn't think it was the bees knees like everyone else. But because I didn't think U2 was GOTY worthy now I'm a hater...hating a game I had fun playing for those very, very brief hours of its gameplay. 

I liked it but I'm not going to act as though its some innovative, groundbreaking game like everyone else.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

you know, I have never ever played any of the uncharted games. I always wanted to try heavy rain tough.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2011)

Heavy Rain was pretty amazing, I want to replay it again. (Notice how no one cares about FF13-2 enough to talk about it here )


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so... anyone has seen that serah alt costume?



Anybody care?
---------------------------

And there isn't really anything to talk about with this game until its out. So for now this is the LO thread, and why Esura has bad taste.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Heavy Rain was pretty amazing, I want to replay it again. (Notice how no one cares about FF13-2 enough to talk about it here )


There is only so much you can talk about with one game. I'm already extremely ecstatic for this game but, we talked about all we can talk without going into our usual, "Lightning is hot" schtick.

Also, the people who are currently posting here besides me doesn't give a shit about this or FFXIII so I'm actually wondering why you motherfuckers posting here in the first place. Haters go elsewhere. Usually a bunch of fans post here. You scared them off. Shoo you crazy mofo.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

It could be worse man, at least all us 'haters' will play the game.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn, Krory. Thanks for letting me know the achievements were out. Those are BIZARRE. But, it means I have to get a 1000 no matter what. I can't stand gamerscores that don't end in 5 or 0. I was planning on 100% it anyway, though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

My gamerscore has never ended with an awkward number, I kind of want it to


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck it. 

Serah is hot, like Imari hot...minus the big titties. 

And I like the alts this one pop star chick designed for Serah too. Little Red Riding Serah is the best Serah.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> There is only so much you can talk about with one game. I'm already extremely ecstatic for this game but, we talked about all we can talk without going into our usual, "Lightning is hot" schtick.
> 
> Also, the people who are currently posting here besides me doesn't give a shit about this or FFXIII so I'm actually wondering why you motherfuckers posting here in the first place. Haters go elsewhere. Usually a bunch of fans post here. You scared them off. Shoo you crazy mofo.



I wondered why you post in DMC thread hater. You go somewhere else hoe.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 23, 2011)

After reading about... three lines of the impressions from finalfantasy-xiii.net I have to say my excitement for this game has increased 100 fold. When the dude said "freedom" and it "feels like Final Fantasy" I knew it's what I wanted. Shweet.

Now about that blood damage.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Is this game out somewhere or what?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2011)

What I hope from this game is the following. 

1. Cities to explore
2. Better fights (Already looks cool with set piece and finishers) 
3. Better Story (Up in the air, dialog still sucks donkey dick from trailers) 
4. Not a hour long cutscene. 

If they accomplish this I shall enjoy it. I enjoyed the battle system of FF13 *Though mostly piss easy*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to be able to switch what character I control in battle, along with doing paradigm shifts.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I wondered why you post in DMC thread hater. You go somewhere else hoe.



Because unlike FFXIII-2, DmC is damn near universally hated (which is why Capcom/Ninja Theory is backtracking on quite a few shit). So far, most people have been between hyped and somewhat interested/skeptical of FFXIII-2 so far after the deluge of information.

If you are going to hate on FFXIII-2, at least hate logically. I can at least respect that.


When is the Limited Edition up for fucking preorder? I want to preorder dammit.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Complete false consensus, haters are just louder, and you disregard those for XIII-2 in favor for people looking forward to the game.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Complete false consensus, haters are just louder.



Then by all means prove me wrong. This game has no love anywhere other than NT's message boards.

I think if they did DmC previews in a completely different manner, I don't think it would have as much hate as it do now or wouldn't of shunned it so easily and been more open to the change.

But yeah....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMmzREn7bQ[/YOUTUBE]

He knows whats up.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Then by all means prove me wrong*. This game has no love anywhere other than NT's message boards.



Says the one asserting he knows what the majority of people think. Online message boards are deceiving to popular opinion, most people cannot be asked to post what they think, except for...dumdumdum, haters.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2011)

It's simple. Once DMC comes out, the amount of critics/sales/and mass think will either prove it's good or shit. The end.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Says the one asserting he knows what the majority of people think. Online message boards are deceiving to popular opinion, most people cannot be asked to post what they think, except for...dumdumdum, haters.



Point taken. I concede.

That said, I honestly haven't found anything positive stated by anyone about DmC, online and off personally.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Point taken. I concede.
> 
> That said, I honestly haven't found anything positive stated by anyone about DmC, online and off personally.



And the people who made Dino hate him.
It's the Japanese that took to him.
DMC always tried to be too macho it's like the opposite of Bayonetta really.
I had fun with both, but they never left that much of an impression.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm ridiculously excited about DmC and the DMC HD Collection.

Anyway, the finalfantasy-xiii.net staff, and staff of other sites dedicated to FFXIII and the Fabula Nova Crysallis were by Toriyama I guess to get flown to LA to some special event and got to play a basically complete version of the game.

I'm sure there are spoilers. Story and gameplay.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 23, 2011)

I have no idea why theyr releasing final fantasy garbage 2 instead of versus, ff13 was painful to even play, it felt like i was a toy on an extremely painful assembly line that constantly said its toys were awsome. Bring back atb and not this paradigm shit, make encounters like chrono trigger. Bring back character uniqueness ala ff6/9/10. And good characters, i sware i hated everyone in ff13 bar sahz. And a story i care about 12 and 13 sucked.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 23, 2011)

DarkRasengan said:


> I have no idea why theyr releasing final fantasy garbage 2 instead of versus, ff13 was painful to even play, it felt like i was a toy on an extremely painful assembly line that constantly said its toys were awsome. *Bring back atb* and not this paradigm shit, *make encounters like chrono trigger*. Bring back character uniqueness ala ff6/9/10. And good characters, i sware i hated everyone in ff13 bar sahz. And a story i care about 12 and 13 sucked.



First bold: XIII does use ATB technically and now you can change characters giving you more control of the battle. And Versus isn't going to have it. I don't exactly know what you were getting at.

Second bold: Encounters like CT. Like, they come out of nowhere? 'Cause that is what XIII-2 is doing. That's also probably what Versus will do since it's what Kingdom Hearts does in every game "bar" CoM. 

Are you just assuming XIII-2 is going to be as subpar as XIII without knowing anything about it? Because gameplay-wise it's almost impossible that it's not unbelievably superior.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

> I'm ridiculously excited about DmC



Why?


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> What I hope from this game is the following.
> 
> 1. Cities to explore
> 2. Better fights (Already looks cool with set piece and finishers)
> ...


How did you manage to copy and paste my thoughts? I never played FXIII but saw a lot of it through youtube playthroughs. I liked the battle system but the story was ridiculously long and drawn out, and the linear stuff was awful (The format works well for shorter action-oriented games, but not for 60-hour RPGs). 

I know it opens up later-on, but it takes too long to reach that point. The only things you do in FFXIII is fight battles and watch cutscenes, after the story you just fight more monsters. The battle-system is cool and all, but that shouldn't be half of the game.

I'm hoping for the best with FXIII-2, and someday VsXIII.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Why?



'Cause I'm hoping for a more serious story, and I think they can do it. I loved Enslaved and if the storytelling is anything like that with even close to regular DMC gameplay, I'll be more than happy.

I don't know why they included 2 in the HD collection. Pretty much everyone is saying "You know what that means? We're getting two good games for a cheap price!"


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *'Cause I'm hoping for a more serious story*, and I think they can do it. I loved Enslaved and if the storytelling is anything like that with even close to regular DMC gameplay, I'll be more than happy.
> 
> I don't know why they included 2 in the HD collection. Pretty much everyone is saying *"You know what that means? We're getting two good games for a cheap price!"*



But that goes against the DMC style. I wouldn't mind a better written story though, but I'm not expecting that from Ninja Theory sadly.

And you know what the funny thing is, even Game Informer says the bolded. 

I liked DMC2 though. Playing with Trish was fun. If one thing could redeem a game for me, its allowing me to play as Trish. She is my favorite female characters in the series, second favorite character in the series after Dante. Fuck Vergil, fuck Lady, fuck Lucia, fuck all of them. I would of been satisfied with a new DMC5 just with Dante and Trish as the only main characters.

Shit, as much as I despise DmC, let them have a Trish mode (why would they I do not know, just roll with it) and watch me buy this game day one asap bargin bin this bitch.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

*Noel Can Wield The Muramasa, If You Reserve Final Fantasy XIII-2*



> Square Enix revealed another Final Fantasy XIII-2 pre-order incentive weapon, this time for Serah?s time traveling partner Noel. In Europe, you can get the Muramasa by reserving the game at select retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> This transforming spear/sword is a "weapon of fey power, feared as the blade that will strike down time?s master." Fancy words to describe its chain bonus boosting property in battle. So far, Muramasa has not been announced for North America or Japan.



*Source*:

I'm getting tired of these pre-ordered DLC bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah...this starting to even get on my nerves.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

You mean Capcom killed it.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> The real deal in that is the 4-disc soundtrack and the artbook. Fuck the DLC, those two things are the reason its $80.00.



That's the one I "thought" I reserved. Shit I need to go to gamestop this afternoon.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Whatever doesnt matter at this point to me now. DMC is a done series for me until I see a DMC5 that looks like DMC3/4.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Why would you want to see a DMC game that was the least like DMC games?


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

I have serious doubts about your reading capability.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Dude seriously, there is a DMC thread for this shit. No need to come in the XIII-2 thread to talk about it.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

You do know that talking about people talking about DMC not in the DMC thread is still not talking about FFXIII-2, right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> You do know that talking about people talking about DMC not in the DMC thread is still not talking about FFXIII-2, right?



Your just talking semantics then. How about I change it right now then. Are you getting XIII-2 or not?


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> Your just talking semantics then. How about I change it right now then. Are you getting XIII-2 or not?



Semantics are facts. I'm talking facts. It all boils down to hypocrisy, really.

And absolutely not. Last thing Square-Enix needs is more money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> Semantics are facts. I'm talking facts. It all boils down to hypocrisy, really.
> 
> And absolutely not. Last thing Square-Enix needs is more money.



I am so not going down this road with you, not worth my time.

Well since your not getting it, don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Then again, that would authentically screw legitimately good developers like Eidos and Crystal Dynamic...

And would also require the unraveling of Rocksteady...

But alas.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> I am so not going down this road with you, not worth my time.
> 
> Well since your not getting it, don't let the door hit you on the way out.



I let it slide the first time, but two is one too many.

You're.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Now thats mah boy esura, getting shit on track up in this bitch.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> Now thats mah boy esura, getting shit on track up in this bitch.




That same chick is going to cosplay for FFXIII-2 too.



I would love to see this. Cute one she is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> That same chick is going to cosplay for FFXIII-2 too.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see this. Cute one she is.



Yeah, I saw that report the other day. Just wasn't sure if it would warrant a post in this thread.

She is definitely cute.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

y so butthurt?


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

You two chill out before a mod pops up in this bitch.

And stop trolling the new guy Krory.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, yeah Krory is the resident ass in these parts but I would generally ignore him. People like him get off on people's reactions and its no reason to get banned for it when there are much easier ways to get banned.



Thanks for the advice. Getting back to the topic I really can't wait until this game comes out. The more I learn about Noel the more appealing he becomes as a character.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

I must admit I'm more interested in Noel now than I was at first, especially after seeing some of the trailers.

Reminds me a heck of a lot of Sora and Terra appearance wise though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I must admit I'm more interested in Noel now than I was at first, especially after seeing some of the trailers.
> *
> Reminds me a heck of a lot of Sora and Terra appearance wise though*.



Wonder why....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

*Watch The Start Of A Lightning And Caius Battle In Final Fantasy XIII-2
*



> While Serah searches for her, Lightning is stuck in Valhalla at the start of Final Fantasy XIII-2, and has a rival named Caius. Today, Square Enix released a CG trailer teasing a fight between the two. You can watch this below:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ai9aFwxRE6Q[/YOUTUBE]



*Source*:


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

No words...to describe....how badass that was...


January 31 is too fucking long.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> No words...to describe....how badass that was...
> 
> 
> January 31 is too fucking long.



That was too much epicness right there.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 23, 2011)

If GI is accurate she deep-sixed his ass not long afterwards.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Do not start Awesome. We just got this thread back to normal now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

What I was thinking. No need to get this up and running again.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

So, how about that DMC .


----------



## Awesome (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do not start Awesome. We just got this thread back to normal now.



Ruining all of my fun.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

You know what you could have fun doing? Watching that goddamn video Mura posted. It was dope.

Now that shit is eye candy to the soul.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> First bold: XIII does use ATB technically and now you can change characters giving you more control of the battle. And Versus isn't going to have it. I don't exactly know what you were getting at.
> 
> Second bold: Encounters like CT. Like, they come out of nowhere? 'Cause that is what XIII-2 is doing. That's also probably what Versus will do since it's what Kingdom Hearts does in every game "bar" CoM.
> 
> Are you just assuming XIII-2 is going to be as subpar as XIII without knowing anything about it? Because gameplay-wise it's almost impossible that it's not unbelievably superior.



ATB meaning FF10 atb, but WITH chrono style battles. Gameplay wise its a little upgrade on a system that i hate, so i really dont see it catching my attention.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 24, 2011)

God I was looking through what I missed and I still can not wait for this damn game. I wish time would move her lazy ass so I could get this game NOW.


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> @Esura: Just curious, how come you like being spoiled? I personally can't watch trailers of games I'm so in love with. I hate myself for watching the last Versus trailer even without audio. I like to play a game and be surprised to the point where I'm actually smiling while playing it. I made the biggest mistake with KHII fucking watching everything on it and making theories about everything in it that by the time it came out I knew what was gonna happen. We were fucking making theories on the Secret trailer at the end of BBS before KHII even came out. I can't make that mistake again. No trailers for me, ever, except Teasers.



Because spoilers don't really ruin anything for me, if anything, spoilers makes me want to play the game even more, to see what leads up to the spoilers. This was just part of the opening, which as you can tell from Mura's and I reactions that it was an awesome scene full of mouth watering CG action.

Although that opening doesn't count as a spoiler if you've been even lightly following this game.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope. All I follow about games is gameplay aspects usually. I didn;t know about the time travel until someone posted it for example. I am almost completely clueless about the story. The reason I'm much more interested in this is because the gameplay surrounding the story is infinitely better. If it was this gameplay in the first one, I'd probably have enjoyed the same story more just because I'm enjoying playing it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm actually more interested in FFXIII-2 for its story. The gameplay...I'm actually not too interested in anymore with this monster schtick. So I'll pretty much be going through the motions gameplay wise just to get a fuller picture of the story, as what I do with all RPGs pretty much.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a trailer for a Final Fantasy game, they barely make sense, so what could it possibly spoil.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's a trailer for a Final Fantasy game, they barely make sense, so what could it possibly spoil.



Look at all the FF Agito/Type-0 trailers. They spoil practically everything while also making little sense. Still looks badass tho.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 24, 2011)

There are not enough belts


----------



## Fraust (Nov 24, 2011)

Nomura isn't working on costumes so I'm sure he won't care.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Nomura isn't working on costumes so I'm sure he won't care.



so he didnt designed the costumes for x-2 then?


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

What does X-2 have to do with this?

FYI, he was only the main character designer for X-2. Suigetsu, I must ask. What the hell is up with you and Nomura hate? Like damn dude.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> What does X-2 have to do with this?
> 
> FYI, he was only the main character designer for X-2. Suigetsu, I must ask. What the hell is up with you and Nomura hate? Like damn dude.



oops, I meant xiii-2 
me hating nomura? no way! he is my hero.

You must mean Toriyama.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 25, 2011)

Wiki says he's only doing the faces of the characters and other artists are designing the costumes. I'd say it's very believable given what the costumes look like.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

They look odd, like mismatch odd.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2011)

The costumes is werp, fired these loons


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> They look odd, like mismatch odd.



Yeah, too fcking odd.
Maybe they are doing it because ''ppl didnt like xiii so we need to change everything''.
The pants of that guy look super retard, like he went straight out of kingdom hearts but way more silly.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

I never even beat all the missions in FFXIII. CP grinding gets old very quick and some of the later mission monsters are just way too strong for me to take on without major upgrades to my characters.

Anyway, can't wait to pick this game up after Christmas. It's been a great Summer (Winter for those up North) for games.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally, DLC I will actually get.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Dont...fuck with me Fraust. This better be real. You are making me excited dammit! pek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2011)

w00t,  Assassin's creed Noel


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuck that! I want my Adam Jensen costume bitch!

*Warning: Not real*

*Warning: Not real*


----------



## Fraust (Nov 29, 2011)

It's real.  Apparantly they've been tweeting.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the REAL battle theme for FFXIII-2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-ZZrYOCbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

That Ass Creed costume is actually pretty cool.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> That Ass Creed costume is actually pretty cool.



omg. you just reminded me of a friend of mine that used to call me ass cheeks cause i love assassins creed so much.

And that battle theme gets interesting at about :45 when the violin comes in. Didn't listen passed that since I'm a non-spoiler guy even with music.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RT1NNy92YcY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jF9i-KJdGmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Athrum (Dec 1, 2011)

That battle theme sounds kinda nice, the one in FF13 irked me to no end


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

Athrum said:


> That battle theme sounds kinda nice, the one in FF13 irked me to no end



I kind of enjoyed the FF13 battle theme


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 1, 2011)

The battle theme is better than XIII's in my opinion, like it feels more fast-paced.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

Ass creed costume?... hmmm it just looks too out of place.
No imagination for alt original costumes ehh? bwuahahaha, I am sure versus wont have problem with that.

The battle music it's pretty good, It fit's it nicely and the pacing fits quite well with a battle music.
I prefer the XIII battle theme more tough, it had more passion in it but this one is better for the combat role. The other one was too special to be playing over and over again, so it got old pretty quick and that is truly bad.

Another aspect on why Toriyama FAILS as a director, fking otaku.

btw where do they tweet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

It's the better of the two... Nothing special, though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It's the better of the two... Nothing special, though.



Yup, it's the one that sucks less. The glove and gun held are taken from the original lighting costume which seems too cheesy from her part and too out of place.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 6, 2011)

I am loving both of these battle themes.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 6, 2011)

It just means the DLC will be worth it. It's better than costumes or a boss here and there. Maybe some story missions and achievements.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It just means the DLC will be worth it. It's better than costumes or a boss here and there. Maybe some story missions and achievements.



Can't say I'm too happy to have to pay to know more of the story. Doesn't that just say that they rushed this game or they're just trying to make as much money as possible?


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Can't say I'm too happy to have to pay to know more of the story. Doesn't that just say that they rushed this game or they're just trying to make as much money as possible?



Possibly a bit of both.

But for some reason, I really think we are going to get a complete game (as complete as a AAA game can be nowadays) instead of major withheld content like Arkham City. All the shit that's been announced as DLC is possibly the most minute shit I've ever seen. Costumes? Whatever. Omega? Whatever, hate the Weapons in FF games anyways. Now this Sazh stuff? I'm indifferent to, mostly because it doesn't seem like Sazh would be that big of a deal to the story of FFXIII-2 from what I've understood of the story so far, but it still seems a bit iffy.

Eh.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Can't say I'm too happy to have to pay to know more of the story. Doesn't that just say that they rushed this game or they're just trying to make as much money as possible?



It's 2011 homie. Every gaming company is doing it. They give you a game and give you DLC within a month or two, which isn't enough time to do it from scratch most likely which means they were already planning it. Of course everyone wants money. There's also the chance that it's not really relevant to the main story, more like a deleted scene, except with a price.

I like DLC, but only if it gives extra achievements, which it won't, so I won't get it. Only Versus could get me to pay for mindless shit like costumes and weapons which it comes out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 6, 2011)

40/40 from Famitsu

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> 40/40 from Famitsu
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Isn't that oh I don't know, GOOD? Well XIII got a 39/40 so we'll see. Article here.





Gnome said:


> Racism       .



That is always the case, isn't it?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> That is always the case, isn't it?



Yes, I hate this game now.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 6, 2011)

That probably means it will be just as good as FFXIII. 8 range, probably not in the 9s.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Isn't that oh I don't know, GOOD? Well XIII got a 39/40 so we'll see. Article here.



Famitsu is terribly corrupt and biased when it comes to reviews. Them giving the game a straight 40/40 is a fucking joke.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Famitsu are just really laid back, they give it out high scores to everything.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 6, 2011)

They gave Pokemon B/W a perfect score

Fucking Pokemon


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Famitsu is terribly corrupt and biased when it comes to reviews. Them giving the game a straight 40/40 is a fucking joke.



Yet when Skyrim or Zelda gets it its the greatest thing ever


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2011)

the problem is famitsu reviewers don't really have any professional guidelines that they use when projecting scores. From what i've seen of famitsu reviews over the years, its always been "ah i really liked it, such a flavorful game" and then give it a perfect score. Or like Demon souls got a 32 out of 40 because "ah it was too difficult, i got so angry" one reviewer gave it a like a 3 while everyone else gave it a 10 "

Its not based on the actual game in an objective manner, but the feelings the reviewer has toward it


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It's 2011 homie. Every gaming company is doing it. They give you a game and give you DLC within a month or two, which isn't enough time to do it from scratch most likely which means they were already planning it. Of course everyone wants money. There's also the chance that it's not really relevant to the main story, more like a deleted scene, except with a price.
> 
> I like DLC, but only if it gives extra achievements, which it won't, so I won't get it. Only Versus could get me to pay for mindless shit like costumes and weapons which it comes out.


2011 or not, it sucks this attitude towards content is progressively growing, and that there's people buying into it. 

Substantial DLC like newly self-contained stories or brand new game modes is one thing, but to actually sell weapons and armor that could've been included in the game is a whole other crappy thing.


First Tsurugi said:


> 40/40 from Famitsu
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I may question Famitsu's approach to quality, but I wouldn't complain if it's actually a good game.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 7, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> 2011 or not, it sucks this attitude towards content is progressively growing, and that there's people buying into it.
> 
> *Substantial DLC like newly self-contained stories or brand new game modes is one thing, but to actually sell weapons and armor that could've been included in the game is a whole other crappy thing.*



Yeah, I think that's what I said. 

And since everytime I see someone post a Famitsu score on these forums I've never seen less than 39, I just don't pay attention. It's probably the most irrelevant score out there. It would be nice for FF to get back into the 9s on more relevant sites, but I don't mind waiting for Versus to get the 10 which will make up for XIII, XIII-2, and XIV.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Famitsu is widely known for allowing publishers to "buy" reviews. They are one of the, if not _the_ most corrupt publication in the industry. I thought people knew this.

I honestly don't give a darn what a reviewer rate FFXIII-2 as I trust 0 reviewers anyways, because I'll like it regardless going by everything I know about the game so far. It can't be that much different from FFXIII so I know I would enjoy it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2011)

I only hope the plot is not a clusterfuck and completely disconnected from events 

FFX-2 was such a clear departure from FFX that i could hardly call it a sequel and instead another game with people who shared some of the names and character designs


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2011)

The best review is that from a close friend with similar taste.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> The best review is that from a close friend with similar taste.



Respect. Completely agree. My best friend and I have almost identical tastes 95% of the time for games, movies, shows, and even women.

Unfortunately that 5% is JRPGs 'cause that's the one genre he doesn't play.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I only hope the plot is not a clusterfuck and completely disconnected from events
> 
> *FFX-2 was such a clear departure from FFX* that *i could hardly call it a sequel *and instead another game with people who shared some of the names and character designs



Wait....what? FFX-2 wasn't that drastic of a departure.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait....what? FFX-2 wasn't that drastic of a departure.



Well, was there even a clue that yuna would become a sphere hunter?


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well, was there even a clue that yuna would become a sphere hunter?



Its a sequel, so? She had to do something after Sin was destroyed. They even tell you in the game why she became a sphere hunter....like in the first damn hour.

It was nice seeing how Spira changed post Sin. FFX's ending left me wanting a better closure too, which I got.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its a sequel, so? She had to do something after Sin was destroyed. They even tell you in the game why she became a sphere hunter....like in the first damn hour.
> 
> It was nice seeing how Spira changed post Sin. FFX's ending left me wanting a better closure too, which I got.



I don't know, I guess I didn't like how Yuna's personality did a 180 on us from serious summoner to carefree sphere hunter.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> I don't know, I guess I didn't like how Yuna's personality did a *180 on us from serious summoner to carefree sphere hunter*.


It wasn't even exactly 180 either. You should of realized from her journey with Tidus was going to change her. Yuna herself started to become a bit more carefree around Tidus in FFX, something even other characters, particularly Lulu, acknowledges.

With Sin gone and no longer being a summoner, she has no need to be as formal as she used to at the beginning of FFX. If you pay attention in FFX-2, quite a few characters remarks how her personality is somewhat similar to Tidus (or HIM as they say) now.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 7, 2011)

Who cares about X-2, though? We're getting a sequel that not only matches the original, but in all likelihood surpasses it greatly.

Not a single sane mind with good taste can say that about X-2. If you can, gtfo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Who cares about X-2, though? We're getting a sequel that not only matches the original, but in all likelihood surpasses it greatly.
> 
> Not a single sane mind with good taste can say that about X-2. If you can, gtfo.



Your right, your right. XIII-2 will blow X-2 out of the water to say the least. I guess I was pissed that yuna summons were taken out of the picture in X-2. Don't know why I'm talking X-2 anyway, once I got my 6 iron dukes and 100% completion I was done with the game.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2011)

> We're getting a sequel that not only matches the original, but in all likelihood surpasses it greatly.



It's not that hard to surpass garbage


----------



## Fraust (Dec 7, 2011)

Improvement is improvement.

X-2 is not improvement.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Who cares about X-2, though? We're getting a sequel that not only matches the original, but in all likelihood surpasses it greatly.
> 
> *Not a single sane mind with good taste can say that about X-2. If you can, gtfo.*


Um, yes I can. FFX-2's battle system is the best in the entire series so stuff that.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, yes I can. FFX-2's battle system is the best in the entire series so stuff that.



1. I'd say even though most people do like X-2's combat, more people think X has the best system in the series.

2. Even if you think one thing about the game is better, you can't think the whole game is better than X. If you say you do, Esura, then you just keep on proving your bizarre ass tastes don't make sense logically.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> 1. I'd say even though most people do like X-2's combat, more people think X has the best system in the series.
> 
> 2. Even if you think one thing about the game is better, you can't think the whole game is better than X. *If you say you do, Esura, then you just keep on proving your bizarre ass tastes don't make sense logically.*



Whatever, I'm going to explain why I like FFX-2 a bit over FFX besides the battle system.

I liked its soundtrack, the characters, and the more lighthearted and whimsical feel to the game compared to FFX. I also liked the way the game was mission structured and allowed some flexibility in progression, and the fact it had a new game plus. This not to say I think FFX is some piece of shit, I'm actually very fond of FFX....more than many people here, but I'm hooked on FFX-2 plain and simple. 

I find it highly, highly fucking annoying that because I don't agree with a bunch of fucking random forum dwellers that my opinion is somehow...invalidated. What in the fuck is wrong with you people? Is it impossible for you motherfuckers to comprehend diversity in opinions?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't like FF10  much. IN all honest I shit on the game more then I probably should. Still think the story is Lolz at best and some terrible designs. But I enjoyed the battle system and length. However, FF10-2 being better? Oh Esura. You...you are that special person. <3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> They barely changed anything so I'm nut sure where you're coming from.




I was referring more to the main characters actually, how they turned Yuna and Rikku into a charlies angel style pop band bounty hunter thing who wear tight short shorts and act like valley girls.  i know the exact opposite is true of the game world though, considering SE blatantly reused almost all of FFX's maps just to pad out and not have to make new environments cause they were lazy 


My main point is that i'm hoping FFXIII-2 isn't as nearly a shitty a game as FFX-2(cause its undeniable, FFX-2 was a piece of shit in comparison to FFX, like that game or not), and from what i've seen so far, i'm relieved. 

I thought FFXIII was decent, and they look to only have fixed what kept it back from being "great", so that's good.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I don't like FF10  much. IN all honest I shit on the game more then I probably should. Still think the story is Lolz at best and some terrible designs. But I enjoyed the battle system and length. However, FF10-2 being better? Oh Esura. You...you are that special person. <3



And I explained my reasoning for why I feel that way, so troll elsewhere.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 8, 2011)

> Um, yes I can. FFX-2's battle system is the best in the entire series so stuff that.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 8, 2011)

Well still not interested in that game... Which is a big shocker


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura, your opinions aren't diverse. They're chemically imbalanced.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 8, 2011)

I think FFX-2 is a good game but not nearly as good as FFX. The original was better for story, villains, music and it was longer and more challenging than X-2 which for the most part, the battles were pretty easy except for Trema and that one guy on Bikanel Island who's name I forget. I like the battle system's for both games, they each had their positives and negatives though FFXIII gets the award for best battle system in the series. FFX you could take battles at a methodical pace, you didn't have to rush which allowed for more strategy, the sphere grid got tedious at times but the customization system was very good. X-2 had a faster pace with the battle music to match, garment grid gave you options and the dress sphere system was pretty well done. 

Which system you like better really comes down to personal preference. I marginally prefer the system of FFX in comparison to its sequel but that's me. As I said though FFXIII owns both of them in the gameplay department and XIII-2 should be better still.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2011)

I dunno, i really liked FF-X's turn based combat  it reminded me of the Golden FF trilogy in PS1, i remember dying many a time in FF9


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I dunno, i really liked FF-X's turn based combat  it reminded me of the Golden FF trilogy in PS1, i remember dying many a time in FF9



I haven't really played as a lot of FFIX, the ATB being horrendously slow as well as the horrible steal rate and slow pace of the plot made give up on it.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I find it highly, highly fucking annoying that because I don't agree with a bunch of fucking random forum dwellers that my opinion is somehow...invalidated. What in the fuck is wrong with you people? Is it impossible for you motherfuckers to comprehend diversity in opinions?



People in forums usually can't comprehend diversity in opinions.





Inuhanyou said:


> I was referring more to the main characters actually, how they turned Yuna and Rikku into a charlies angel style pop band bounty hunter thing who wear tight short shorts and act like valley girls.



I felt that Rikku's personality was dead on. 





Inuhanyou said:


> I thought FFXIII was decent, and they look to only have fixed what kept it back from being "great", so that's good.



I thought it was a great game. The linearity of the game was its only real fault.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2011)

^ It all just reminded me of a bad adolescents fanfiction. "FF TEN TWO!"




Shooting burst stream said:


> I haven't really played as a lot of FFIX, the ATB being horrendously slow as well as the horrible steal rate and slow pace of the plot made give up on it.







Hey hey hey....the plot was stretched out over 4 disks after all  i will give you that it was paced abit too broadly, but i still say its still way better than FFXII in terms of delivering story content.

I should not have to explore five hours to get to a cutscene SE 

On the other hand, FFXIII went in the opposite direction and in the end cut out a lot of good things including the actual exploration element in favor of shiny cutscenes and bombastic production values 


can't we ever have a middleground?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

FFIX was alright, just not a fan of the character designs other than Vivi.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> And I explained my reasoning for why I feel that way, so troll elsewhere.



Not trolling. I always come here to see your opinions and then try to figure them out.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Esura, your opinions aren't diverse. They're chemically imbalanced.


Whatever, I'm done talking with close minded individuals.



crazymtf said:


> Not trolling. I always come here to see your opinions and then try to figure them out.


But its nothing to figure out, I _explained_ it. You shouldn't have to figure anything out unless you are retarded or close minded. See, this leads into my previous statement I made before. You don't have to agree with my opinion, but at least understand them, as I do try to explain _why_ I like or dislike certain things if asked. I can't say the same for other people on the interwebs.

But ZERO PHOENIX knows whats up.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Enters thread, see's the words "close minded" being used in subjective context, leaves.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whatever, I'm done talking with close minded individuals.
> 
> 
> But its nothing to figure out, I _explained_ it. You shouldn't have to figure anything out unless you are retarded or close minded. See, this leads into my previous statement I made before. You don't have to agree with my opinion, but at least understand them, as I do try to explain _why_ I like or dislike certain things if asked. I can't say the same for other people on the interwebs.
> ...



Not closed minded or retarded. I think you're a special boy(?) with special opinions is all. Your explanation for why you like something better is..."I like it cause it's comical story" really? It wasn't comical, it was horrid.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Not closed minded or retarded. I think you're a special boy(?) with special opinions is all. Your explanation for why you like something better is...*"I like it cause it's comical story"* really? It wasn't comical, it was horrid.



You do know I did not say that right? Like at all. Like...go re-read my post.

I liked the story personally. I generally like lighthearted stories a bit more anyways, which is why I adore the Atelier game's storylines. It was simple and straight to the point. Considering how dark and foreboding FFX's atmosphere felt, this was like a breath of fresh air. Voice acting was considerably better than FFX's as well which made the characters even more of a joy to listen to. I really liked Brother, Shinra...well all of the Gullwings. Dialog was funny and just a joy for me to listen to.

Out of every FF game, I think I put the most hours into FFX-2 than any other. Immense replay value, a fast pace and deep battle system (FFXIII's battle system feels very similar to FFX-2), likable characters, simple story, interesting character designs and a soundtrack to die for. If I must call out a flaw, it has to be the fact that obtaining 100% is so convoluted and obtuse that I'm actually suprised I managed to make it to 90% without a guide. But that speaks volumes to how addicting the core gameplay was that I was willing to go through every nook and cranny to complete it.

I'd personally give FFX-2 a 9.5/10 with FFX getting a 9/10...almost 8 (fucking hate...HATE the Sphere Grid).


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd personally give FFX-2 a 9.5/10 with FFX getting a 9/10...almost 8 (fucking hate...HATE the Sphere Grid).



And this is why not a single person ever agrees with your tastes. And we're the ones that are wrong? Majority rules is a concept followed by... well, majority of the planet. (not saying I follow manmade concepts, but that's society)


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And this is why not a single person ever agrees with your tastes. And we're the ones that are wrong? Majority rules is a concept followed by... well, majority of the planet. (not saying I follow manmade concepts, but that's society)



Again, I do not care if you agree. I never said you are wrong in not thinking the way I do, but wrong in criticizing me for my thinking because it doesn't coincide with your own. The only comments you people can muster is, "Well, no one agrees with your tastes," which isn't constructive to discussions at all. Yet I'm accused of trolling even when I offer logical reasoning for why I like or dislike something.

And majority rules work both ways good sir, works both ways. Remember that. You assume that not a single person ever agrees with me. Here? Maybe, but the world isn't some sort of hive mind. 

Just know, you are coming off as a bigot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Humans fight over the silliest things.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Humans fight over the silliest things.



Yep, pretty much. It could of been avoidable too, but, you know.

I went on ahead and put my preorder in for this.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 8, 2011)

FFX-2 isn't as bad as people make it seem, it's just the story is fucking trash. The atmosphere is crap, the J-pop themes are terrible and the endings were not satisfying. To top it off, every character took a took for the worst.

The side quests were fun despite being held back by the story. I really liked the battle system, actually. It's one of the reasons that game doesn't deserve less than a 7.5/10

It is not like X-2 was completely terrible. It was just "Okay" to "Good." I agree that FFX deserves a 9.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't realize this thread existed .






but omg the J-pop themes. I also don't like the american version of the music, it sounds so gay, for lack of better terms. like srsly. at least X-2's pop was enjoyable to an extent.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I didn't realize this thread existed .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best line of the day.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know I did not say that right? Like at all. Like...go re-read my post.
> 
> I liked the story personally. I generally like lighthearted stories a bit more anyways, which is why I adore the Atelier game's storylines. It was simple and straight to the point. Considering how dark and foreboding FFX's atmosphere felt, this was like a breath of fresh air. Voice acting was considerably better than FFX's as well which made the characters even more of a joy to listen to. I really liked Brother, Shinra...well all of the Gullwings. Dialog was funny and just a joy for me to listen to.
> 
> ...



Dialog was funny and just a joy to listen to = comical *Funny part? Lolz* And nope, story is horrid, piece of shit, like the other game you listed. 

I agree the battle system is enjoyable and fun, as it's quick and I love the class change and all that. But soundtrack to die for? What the fuck are you on son? Like for real. There's difference of opinion, there's odd opinions, then there are YOUR opinions. They are special 

Final Fantasy 10-2 a 9.5? Really? It doesn't deserve above a 7. It's good, but that's about it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I didn't realize this thread existed .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dem J-pop.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

this thread has gone apeshit...


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 9, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> this thread has gone apeshit...



So perceptive. You here to troll or talk shop?


----------



## mcmmaster (Dec 9, 2011)

Is anyone else more excited for the OST than the actual game, Hamauzu is a genius. Not hating on the game, will be great like 13, well for me 13 was great. I played it in Japanese not understanding a single word because i couldn't deal with the horrible cheesy english dubs lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2011)

> FFX (yeah like anyone actually liked that steaming pile



You meant X-2 right?


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

There are those who dislike FFX too. I'm not one of them but, its not exactly unheard of. Different opinions and all.

For every game, there is someone who likes or dislike it. There isn't one game out that every single person in the universe liked.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 9, 2011)

I was actually surprised when first hearing the point that FFX and FFXIII were similar. It struck me at first and pissed me off because I love FFX as my 1st or 2nd favorite FF game of all time, yet I hated everything about FFXIII except the battle system. Then I realized that it was really similar and was pondering why it was that I hated one and loved the other. I think I figured it was because FFXIII had the worst FF storyline with the most completely uninterestng cast of all time, it was linear, while the extreme opposite of FFXII, when FFXII is probably my favorite FF game next to FFX, so I hated that. You could not level, so I hated that to death, the progress system was complete trash, I still haven't found a system in an rpg that is more fun then leveling as a progressing feature. My memories on both games customization systems are a little blurry, but the battle system for FFXIII although fun, was not as fun as FFX or FFXII's, which is in stark contrast to what most people say. By the way, did I not mention that FFXIII had the most boring storyline ever? But anyways, I hope for the sake of the FF brand that FFXIII-2 redeems the previous title and FFXIV.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2011)

I just want them to bring back cool summon attack animations, FF9 was the last game to have them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I just want them to bring back cool summon attack animations, FF9 was the last game to have them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2011)

FF is best when it's batshit over the top.

Flash was always its greatest strength over other rpgs.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 9, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> So perceptive. You here to troll or talk shop?



The irony of this is that I'm tempted to ask you the very same question. I guess you'll get use to the way we act around here, until then...chill...


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The irony of this is that I'm tempted to ask you the very same question. I guess you'll get use to the way we act around here, until then...chill...



I'm here to talk shop. Not sure why the hell you're here. But I guess it takes an idiot to answer a question with a question so I guess I know what kind of person I'm talking to. 

In more important matters relating to the actual topic, I'm hoping that the summons in XIII-2 pack more of a punch than they did in XIII. Not since FFX have we had summons powerful enough to wreck monsters, bosses, hell end bosses, you name it. In FFXII they ate more MP than they were worth and their final attack didn't do jackshit. You were better off saving your MP for spells or Quickenings. They weren't that much better in XIII but they could revive your party if all else failed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ymNVSCqDZio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Some of the features in this game actually look pretty good.


Too bad they fucked it up by having the same combat system and added QTEs. It's like they turned gold into lead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some of the features in this game actually look pretty good.
> 
> 
> Too bad they fucked it up by having the same combat system and added QTEs. It's like they turned gold into lead.



You still get to control everyone this time right? or am I wrong?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Beats me. 

I just know you can capture monsters.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, maybe I'm really late with this since I haven't really been keeping up...

But is this real? Is it some elaborate troll? Is it both?

[YOUTUBE]hEUOOgNzOv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Dat Chocobo.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

That is the worst Chocobo rendition ever.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems reasonable. 

English doesn't mean anything.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 14, 2011)

honestly the only thing that sounds fun is the monster capturing part. Other then that I dont look forward to having the computer imput commands for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

But you get to constantly change paradigms in order to build up that chain gauge!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Catching Chocobos is so 1997.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

RIDE THAT MOTHERFUCKING CHOCOBO!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Chocobo. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope this time around they show the sex scenes in Chocobo breeding.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Whore.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope this time around they show the sex scenes in Chocobo breeding.



SO YOU THINK YOU CAN RIDE THIS CHOCOBO?!? I'D SUCKER PUNCH EM AND I'D PUT EM ON THE CHOKER HOLD! SATTLE UP IF YOU THINK YOU CAN RIDE THROUGH THIS RODEO!! ARE WE IN HELL??! I DUNNO CAUSE ITS OUTTA CONTROL!! WHERE YOU THINK YOU GONNA HIDE THIS CHOCOBO?? EVERYBODYS GONNA WANNA RIDE YOUR COCOBO! ITS CHOCOBO-CICILE AND THE CHOCORODEO!! TILL WE RIDE EM STRAIGHT TO HELL IN THE SUPERBOWL RODEO!!! YYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHH LETZ RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDEFEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Will this game actually be better than XIII?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

hopefully, but the main characters seem like shit. as well as the plot. and the QTE. 





& what am I saying, this game will be shit unless it takes a huuuuuuuge step & actually keeps to its word when its claimed to have "changed everything wrong with the first game".


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

is this game out in japan now? Also, I think that the costume design of the main enemy looks super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I could had swore my sister used those kind of boots like six years ago lmao.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

They have some good ideas, but the game will still suck because they decided to add in QTEs on top of an already shitty paradigm system.


Though the video I watched makes it seem as though the QTE is for bosses only--still shitty.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> is this game out in japan now? Also, I think that the costume design of the main enemy looks super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I could had swore my sister used those kind of boots like six years ago lmao.



i know right. I thought Serah looked cute but she looked nauseatingly girly =____=. & Noel. Initially, I thought he was decent-looking but his pants are starting to really get on my nerves. His pants omg.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

you can always just DL the ezio outfit


----------



## Fraust (Dec 16, 2011)

That Ezio costume will make this game actually enjoyable.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Wouldn't go that far.

Noel is still in there


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably get it for pre-ordering or pay 5-10 dollars if you don't.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

FFXIII-2 for GOTY 2012 no doubt, no doubt.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw the ending yesterday and all I can say is HOLY SHIT!!!!  not gonna spoil it but lets just say there will be a FFXIII-3. 

Toriyama you troll.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> I saw the ending yesterday and all I can say is HOLY SHIT!!!!  not gonna spoil it but lets just say there will be a FFXIII-3.
> 
> Toriyama you troll.


You know there are more than one ending right? Thats not even the true ending.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know there are more than one ending right? Thats not even the true ending.



Oh I know, but still that ending was LOL

There has been some talks about a FFXIII-3 though but who knows.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Oh I know, but still that ending was LOL
> 
> There has been some talks about a FFXIII-3 though but who knows.



There was a domain registration for FFXIII-3 but that's all I've heard about a FFXIII-3 so far.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> There was a domain registration for FFXIII-3 but that's all I've heard about a FFXIII-3 so far.



I posted this a while ago but I guess people forget.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh....that's something I already figured out and stated before in other threads but eh, people want to believe what they wanted to. Lots of companies do this.

And my bad Mura for not seeing your previous post of it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2011)

Omg those.time puzzles  so easy


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

So... any chances for a Deus Ex noel costume? or a Tetsuya nomura costume pack? where costume designs by tetsuya nomura - and not this wanabe's -  are available.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2011)

I pray to god that there will be no XIII-3, for the sake of Versus XIII, the FF series & my already depleted respect for Square Enix.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

It's no longer a horse, it's dust.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 16, 2011)

smethsami said:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2 is my favorite game which i play in my favorite game console Xboox 360. This is good role playing game to play which was published by the Square Enix. I really enjoy to play this game.



Adbot in disguise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

FF XIII-2 is the best game to play on your xbot360 or plaguestation 3.
[YOUTUBE]7QHAWNiTssg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I already figured THAT out. Square would have had to fuck up big time to make FFXIII-2 bad.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I'm in the group of 2 people that are actually anticipating 13-2. I noticed FF13's flaws, but I loved that battle system. I don't care about what anybody else thinks of it. That battle system + nonlinear gameplay = :33

I'm still worried about the 2 character thing. I hope that SE makes it work... otherwise it could very well be a downgrade from FF13.

I'm not expecting ff13-2 to be fantastic, I am expecting a good game that is fun to play with a shitty melodramatic story. That's all I want from 13-2 and I am expecting nothing more . SE is trying to fix their flaws from 13-2. Should people really hate 13-2 because of what 13 was?

/my opinion on FF13-2 hate


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 17, 2011)

So anyone considering on importing? I'm waiting on the Chinese version(JPN voices/ENG subs) , I really don't have the money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> So anyone considering on importing? I'm waiting on the Chinese version(JPN voices/ENG subs) , I really don't have the money.



best you just wait.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

so is this going to be Lighting x noel?
Yes? or Maybe? (maybe is not a necessary no, since it can still be a game option or could be just to create suspense to the guy asking this question).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> So anyone considering on importing? I'm waiting on the Chinese version(JPN voices/ENG subs) , I really don't have the money.



Yeah, I remember reading up on that a couple months ago so I'm definitely going for that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so is this going to be Lighting x noel?
> Yes? or Maybe? (maybe is not a necessary no, since it can still be a game option or could be just to create suspense to the guy asking this question).



It would be more likely if it was noel serah, even though snow is obviously still there


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I remember reading up on that a couple months ago so I'm definitely going for that.



Yeah, probably the Western version will have the same bad voices and some unfitting Leona Lewis song that she just released.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, probably the Western version will have the same bad voices and some unfitting Leona Lewis song that she just released.



I know, right? Localization just pisses me off to no end. Power to the people that can take it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> It would be more likely if it was noel serah, even though snow is obviously still there



I do not understand... why do they keep the retard insistence of Serah, serah, serah??... All that bitching from her fiancee only to be dumped by some new that toriyama wants to use as his gary stu in this universe? didnt he said that he wanted lighting to be happy? I tough it was Lightning's turn to be happy and have a BF and stuff.
And I fucking hate this new bad guy, design is laughable, I mean just look at his boots. And is always accompanying your typical japanese emo bitch.


BTW: The english cast had an awesome voice cast, specially that of Lighting and Fang. Even their voice actors are awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

I always thought it was BS, that Lightning needed a boyfriend to "Be happy"


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I always thought it was BS, that Lightning needed a boyfriend to "Be happy"



sigh... yeah it could be. But I needed that steam out of my system. I feel better now 

so anyways why all the obsession over sera and her love life? I know she is toriyama's waifu but srsly...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2011)

Who said lightning needed one  of course hoperai fans are pretty insistent 

I dunno if there's any of that in this game tho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought it was serah that needed a boyfriend.....or am i missing something?


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> So anyone considering on importing? I'm waiting on the Chinese version(JPN voices/ENG subs) , I really don't have the money.



Whats the point? It would be cheaper to just wait for the English release...which is next month, unless you are one of those "purist".

And let me use your Athena avatar Kaitou.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I thought it was serah that needed a boyfriend.....or am i missing something?



Serah already has snow, and they want to give her yet another one. Hope is for vanille, considering that he is the only one that can endure her.
Fang is for Kain highwind.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think I'm in the group of 2 people that are actually anticipating 13-2. I noticed FF13's flaws, but I loved that battle system. I don't care about what anybody else thinks of it. That battle system + nonlinear gameplay = :33



Add me to the list.

Even though I get on Esura's case all the time about how he loves it, it is the main game I'm looking forward to right now after the Fall Rush. I'm gonna beat it, multiple times for all the achievements, and love it just like I did XIII. I haven't missed a main FF (minus MMOs) since 7 (and went back for almost all the classics) and I don't ever plan to. And just like you said, battle system + freedom is sick.

But I will judge it both objectively and subjectively just like I do all my games and in arguments surrounding it use the objective stance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Serah already has snow, and they want to give her yet another one. Hope is for vanille, considering that he is the only one that can endure her.
> Fang is for Kain highwind.



Fang X Vanille


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Fang X Vanille



sigh... that's because fang was written as a boy, they are correcting that mistake now so they are now writing her as a girl. So no more lesb, and besides the only cool lesbians for the lesbian god here is Lighting x Fang.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> sigh... that's because fang was written as a boy, they are correcting that mistake now so they are now writing her as a girl. So no more lesb, and besides the only cool lesbians for the lesbian god here is Lighting x Fang.



Uh no. Fang was originally designed as a boy but was changed to a girl during development, it has nothing to do with how she is "written"


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uh no. Fang was originally designed as a boy but was changed to a girl during development, it has nothing to do with how she is "written"



Did you just disagree with Sui by agreeing? 

If you design someone as a boy, you're going to "write" their character as a boy. What were you saying?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Fang x Vanille was painfully obvious

in like the most painfully obvious of painfully obvious ways.

Gender association aside.

Not sure what they're doing with those 2 in 13-2 but whatever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Did you just disagree with Sui by agreeing?
> 
> If you design someone as a boy, you're going to "write" their character as a boy. What were you saying?



What i meant was, she was originally planned as a boy but the idea was scrapped pretty early in development  how she eventually turned out and how her and vanille's relationship turned out should not have been affected what her previous design was.

That's like saying because Makoto was originally supposed to be Ryu's lost sister(she was), she somehow is still connected with him because of her previous design(she isnt)

Or because Unknown originally was supposed to be Jun's lost sister during development (she was), Unknown is somehow still connected to Jun's sister (she isn't)

If you change the character, the writing changes with it obviously


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2011)

I might import that chinese version, it has complete english menus? If so great deal.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I might import that chinese version, it has complete english menus? If so great deal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2011)

First day import. 

Thank goodness I can avoid Leona Lewis this time.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2011)

Leona Lewis? What is this bullshit I hear?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> First day import.
> 
> Thank goodness I can avoid *Leona Lewis* this time.


Whoa now, Leona Lewis is a good singer (and sexy as hell).

It's just that plucking a random song from one of her albums was a stupid idea from Square.

But FFXIII-2 doesn't have any of her music so I don't see what all the hate is for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Whoa now, Leona Lewis is a good singer (and sexy as hell).
> 
> It's just that a plucking random song from one of her albums was a stupid idea from Square.
> 
> But FFXIII-2 doesn't have any of her music so I don't see what all the hate is for.



Well happy to hear that for the North American buyers, also can avoid Serah's bad voice actor.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

Less than 2 months until I can get my mittens on this game.

I'll be honest, didn't really understand the FFXIII storyline. It was too confusing for me but I sort of got the jist. I have a feeling that this story is going to be even worse in terms of being able to understand what the hell is going on.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL....importing a game being localized in like less than two months. Unless the Chinese version is cheaper or the same price or something, I don't really see the point. I'm not even that die hard, and I import shit often.

Do the English voices bother you guys that much?  It doesn't seem like its Chaos Wars bad. It doesn't even have Leona Lewis songs in it.

EDIT: Oh nevermind, its actually cheaper by a few bucks (before S&H that is). Go for it. 

EDIT2: Nevermind, I'm tripping, I looked at the wrong version. The one you guys are talking about is sold out on Play Asia.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2011)

Some people expect MGS voices in every Japanese game. And I understand, FF and Square are big enough they should get among the best (like KH), but this isn't near as shit as Star Ocean or Infinite Undiscovery. Not quite Lost Odyssey, but not bad at all.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 17, 2011)

I would actually buy the import since the English voice actors are terrible and it isn't that much of an inconvenience, but there is the DLC issue. The Chinese version might not be compatible with DLC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL....importing a game being localized in like less than two months. Unless the Chinese version is cheaper or the same price or something, I don't really see the point. I'm not even that die hard, and I import shit often.
> 
> Do the English voices bother you guys that much?  It doesn't seem like its Chaos Wars bad. It doesn't even have Leona Lewis songs in it.
> 
> ...



Maaya Sakamoto is the voice of Lightning, that's worth the import right there for me


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Some people expect MGS voices in every Japanese game. And I understand, FF and Square are big enough they should get among the best (like KH), but this isn't near as shit as Star Ocean or Infinite Undiscovery. Not quite Lost Odyssey, but not bad at all.


Do you know people rag on KH English voice acting too right? Like I'm dead serious. 



Awesome said:


> I would actually buy the import since the English voice actors are terrible and it isn't that much of an inconvenience, but there is the DLC issue. *The Chinese version might not be compatible with DLC.*


It won't be. I can't think of another region DLC that works for a game of another region. Sony usually keeps DLC on lock in their respective regions. You _could_ make another PSN account to use them but that would be moot if SE never releases the DLC there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm didn't like all this DLC before, I sure as hell won't start caring anytime soon.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Maaya Sakamoto is the voice of Lightning, that's worth the import right there for me



I didn't even know who she WAS until Mura told me (the animes and video games she voiced in that I did watch or played I watched or played in English). I don't keep up with seiyuus unless they are Kana Ueda or Norio Wakamoto. Even an English dub fan like me can appreciate their greatness. They are also the only Japanese voices I can actually differentiate from the others, as (no offense) most seiyuus sound the same to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2011)

It's cool, I like alot in both camps and have many favorites.

and hated like Yuri Lowenthal.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2011)

The voice acting itself is fine in FF. It's the horrible fucking dialog.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

touche crazy, touche.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2011)

Just saying


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't find the dialog too bad at all....I liked it, but I will concede that watching a shit ton of anime and playing a bunch of niche video games have changed my perception of what is considered good or bad dialog, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The voice acting itself is fine in FF. It's the horrible fucking dialog.



Don't forget the crap load of exposition, and the overdoing it on the terminology.

Seriously, how the hell does the roles Attacker/Defender/Enhancer get turned into Commando/Sentinel/Synergist?!

What was wrong with the original names? They were already in simple elementary-school English for god's sake!


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds cooler?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

More like America like to think it's smarter so they change the names into more sophisticated terminology.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

They should of just made the whole game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> They should of just made the whole game.



Isn't that the truth?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Why should they have? Star Ocean 4 sucked, so did Infinite Undiscovery. I enjoyed FFXIII way more than those two games(and that's saying a lot unfortunately)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with Inu. Their work before that might've been good (miss me some Radiata Stories), but their recent entries have been shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, i enjoyed Radiata Stories, and even Star Ocean Till the end of time. But its clear to me that their current gen games have been utter pissantry compared to those older games.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2011)

Infinite undiscovery sucked story wise

But I'll be damned if that wasn't a fun fucking game to play.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

It was just a slightly modified version of their star ocean gameplay engine, besides the fact that you don't go into a battle zone, you might as well just play a star ocean game and have the exact same experience


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, but star ocean games suck storywise as well

At least IU's story was hilariously corny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

As Zen said, then at least the combat would be very fun.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

I got bored after several hours of doing the same attack over and over again, but i persisted  having to take control of other characters specifically to do their ability instead of just ordering them to do it is so tedious especially when your being attacked by numerous enemies


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Till The End of Time was enjoyable. One of my best gaming experiences, and longest.

Infinite Undiscovery didn't get fun until I got Touma. Best character they ever made and the only good character in the game.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't remember any of their names cause tri ace plots were always things I just skipped over


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of making a thread called "Games where the story carried mediocre gameplay"

 should i? I have a certain game on my list


----------



## Awesome (Dec 18, 2011)

Do it          .


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

Hype...somewhat deflated now.

I fucking hate tri-Ace.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The voice acting itself is fine in FF. It's the horrible fucking dialog.



I am afraid that I will have to agree for the first time with crazywtfsa. 

Btw who is tri-ace? and any pics of the serah alternate costume?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I am afraid that I will have to agree for the first time with crazywtfsa.
> 
> Btw who is tri-ace? and any pics of the serah alternate costume?





Tri-Ace created Star Ocean. They make pretty fun gameplay but usually shitty story. Though I found Infinite Undiscovery funny as heck. Corny? Oh yes. But funny? Lolz yes. "You'll do...ANYTHING?" *Wink*


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2011)

Capell should win an award for "teen protag I'm willing to bro with."


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey I liked Eternal Sonata as well as SO 1,2 very much 

It's hilarious that people think tri ace is going to hold down square especially after all the mistakes they made.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I don't remember any of their names





zenieth said:


> *Capell* should win an award for "teen protag I'm willing to bro with."




And Eternal Sonata was also good, yes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Tri-Ace created Star Ocean. They make pretty fun gameplay but usually shitty story. Though I found Infinite Undiscovery funny as heck. Corny? Oh yes. But funny? Lolz yes. "You'll do...ANYTHING?" *Wink*



so... tri-ace did the development for both xiii and it's sequel? Oh man the stink already reeks around.
I am going to laugh my ass of in a sad and pathetic way if they pair hope with fking lighting. That would be just sooo.... sad. While her sister bitch is given everything that her big daddy toriyama fancies because she is his waifu.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And Eternal Sonata was also good, yes.



Any fodder's names


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so... tri-ace did the development for both xiii and it's sequel? Oh man the stink already reeks around.
> I am going to laugh my ass of in a sad and pathetic way if they pair hope with fking lighting. That would be just sooo.... sad. While her sister bitch is given everything that her big daddy toriyama fancies because she is his waifu.



Where did you come to that conclusion. Work on FFXIII was done solely by that team with versus team helping out early in development. There's nowhere that says Tri-ace ever helped with FFXIII


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Where did you come to that conclusion. Work on FFXIII was done solely by that team with versus team helping out early in development. There's nowhere that says Tri-ace ever helped with FFXIII



I didnt came to that conclusion, I ASKED if they where the guys that worked.

Anyways the DLC costumes are super meh... and I seriously cant believe that they did a bikini one. To think that we where making jokes about it 


Well this one for serah looks to be the coolest one, it doesnt need to show an excess of flesh in order to be awesome. My only problem are the boots, srsly I cant believe how they ruined that costume with that.

Well it's not like I am going to get this DLC anyways.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

That Noel DLC outfit looks like ass.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^^

I think that the most worthy one is the Ezio costume? despite looking out of place, would had liked more the AC 2 or brotherhood costume instead, but meh that's just me.
Couldnt they get a design by testsuya nomura? You know a designer that actually makes good and iconic designs?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

Nomura isn't SE anymore


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

I see what you meant there


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

good and iconic designs? Slap a bunch of pockets and zippers on it, it won't be that different from Nomura


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Bikini trailer


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bikini trailer



lol Noel's costume is fucking ugly, and having a bikini for Serah is just stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Dem sexy polygons.


----------



## BVB (Dec 19, 2011)

DLC DLC DLC

SE you're getting worse day by day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

I want a DLC that makes everyone nude and makes the combat totally different.


I would buy that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh it's just costumes.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd buy that bikini costume though.



I'm so pathetic....


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd buy that bikini costume though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pathetic....



I know you would... We all knew. A lolita in bikini, there is not much to see.
Toriyama is so pathetic...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd buy that bikini costume though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pathetic....



Only a bikini costume of Fang would be worth it.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I am still very unsure about the monster thing. I want to like it but I just don't know. It's one of those things where you have to buy it to see.

Being able to use Omega Weapon is a definite plus though


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2011)

New ending or not.buying fk.u trollyama


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

After watching 2 videos of a Lets Play from a European in Japan, I can safely say the monster system works well. You have 3 monster slots and you put monsters in those slots to use them as paradigms. Each monster has one role and each time you paradigm shift you can change the monster in and out just like you change roles. It's very seamless and it was a neat idea that actually adds a lot more room for strategy.

Staggering isn't as common and isn't as necessary anymore. Some enemies require it while some you can kill without staggering. Some won't even let you stagger them from what I have seen. Not every battle is stagger kill heal stagger kill. I'm sure this will be a definite plus for people who hated that from FF13. 

There are "levels" except you can return to those levels later and do side quests and such. The levels are not linear either. Multiple paths and areas you do not necessarily have to go to.



If you want to see it for yourself. It looks like a significant improvement from FF13 gameplay wise. Whether or not the story is better remains to be seen.

I bet people will hate the game if they don't like the story though, despite everything else being far superior to FF13. I'm sure people will hate it just because it has FF13 in its name too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I know you would... We all knew. A lolita in bikini, there is not much to see.
> Toriyama is so pathetic...


What? Where? 


Awesome said:


> After watching 2 videos of a Lets Play from a European in Japan, I can safely say the monster system works well. You have 3 monster slots and you put monsters in those slots to use them as paradigms. Each monster has one role and each time you paradigm shift you can change the monster in and out just like you change roles. It's very seamless and it was a neat idea that actually adds a lot more room for strategy.
> 
> Staggering isn't as common and isn't as necessary anymore. Some enemies require it while some you can kill without staggering. Some won't even let you stagger them from what I have seen. *Not every battle is stagger kill heal stagger kill*. I'm sure this will be a definite plus for people who hated that from FF13.
> 
> ...



Promises, promises.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2011)

3 is confirmed saw.l new cut scene

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Caius is not dead sitting on Lightlings throne


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Just telling you what I saw from roughly one hour of gameplay


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like this costume:


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Not enough zippers

Tri-Ace inspired no doubt


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Tri-Ace are pimp kings among pimp kings.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

tri-Ace are the worse JRPG developers ever imo. Fuck them and fuck all their games thats not The Last Hope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Is everyone still on the tri-ace rage?


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope, I'm on the "Toriyama is a goddamn retard" rage.

Apparently, there are more endings, but they just add to the existing bad ending, which actually may be the true, canon ending. This is some ol bullshit. This really could lead to a FFXIII-3.

Waiting for Graces F now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> tri-Ace are the worse JRPG developers ever imo. Fuck them and fuck all their games thats not The Last Hope.






tri-Ace makes some of the best games.


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish they would stop sexualizing Serah.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Why? That would make Serah lame.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> I wish they would stop sexualizing Serah.



Well when you have a female character thats gotta fight they gotta be sexy while doing it. Like milla from tales of xillia.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats a Tales of Xillia? Why you making up games?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a Tales of Xillia? Why you making up games?



You better be joking esura because I swear.....


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Mura said:


> You better be joking esura because I swear.....



XILLIA DOES NOT EXIST!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> I wish they would stop sexualizing Serah.



I disagree.


I want to see her nude and ASAP.


Titties flopping around in beautiful, life-like, breath-taking, stunning 3D.


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why? That would make Serah lame.





Mura said:


> Well when you have a female character thats gotta fight they gotta be sexy while doing it. Like milla from tales of xillia.



I wouldn't say that all female characters are like that. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 
> I want to see her nude and ASAP.
> ...



In that case, they better make Noel topless for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> XILLIA DOES NOT EXIST!



Don't be mad just because it ain't over here.

@ Kushina At least 75% of female characters are like that. Not that I'm complaining mind you.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> I wouldn't say that all female characters are like that.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, they better make Noel topless for me.



Not all, but it works to Serah's advantage.


And sure, don't care if Noel is topless. I believe in equal opportunities. I want to see titties and you want to see pecs. As long as I see titties I don't care bout some dude's pecs showing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 
> I want to see her nude and ASAP.
> ...


Must. Go. Fap. >.>


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

Stay Classy NF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

All them FF bitches need to get nekkid.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

google's your friend, CMX.


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> And sure, don't care if Noel is topless. I believe in equal opportunities. I want to see titties and you want to see pecs. As long as I see titties I don't care bout some dude's pecs showing.



Oh man... If Noel was topless. 



Butō Rengoob said:


> Must. Go. Fap. >.>



I love your set. xD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> XILLIA DOES NOT EXIST!



HOW DARE YOU BE DIFFERENT!


CrazyMoronX said:


> All them FF bitches need to get nek*kid*.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

Serah has titties?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice to know trollyama manage to get.the hentais to buy the game atleast


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> google's your friend, CMX.


I don't have Internet at home and I can't good nudes at work, playboy.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> HOW DARE YOU BE DIFFERENT!



Fuck yeah, Kid needs nekkid now, too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2CUeXus1Oyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Eep. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Not enough boobs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 19, 2011)

CMX has it right. The only problem with that trailer.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 19, 2011)

These conversations are stupid. Talk about something more interesting so I can post and look at my own sig more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Then talk away on this fraust.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to see a Chocobo rape Serah.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want to see a Chocobo rape Serah.



Well I've seen a pic of a chocobo raping tifa so I guess its not out of the realm of impossibility.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 19, 2011)

One-shot dramas?


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well I've seen *a pic of a chocobo raping tifa so I guess its not out of the realm of impossibility*.


Where did you think I get the idea from? 

*looks at HDD*



Oh, Crazy Chocobo needs to play while she is getting banged by the Chocobo.


Fraust said:


> One-shot dramas?



Yup, one shot on Serah's face would do.


----------



## Boob (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want to see a Chocobo rape Serah.



Just spat out my drink srsly.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I think that they just meant that it would be easier to follow and have better pacing than the shit pacing that was in FF13.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Where did you think I get the idea from?
> 
> *looks at HDD*
> 
> ...





That would be the Greatest. Sex scene. EVER.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 19, 2011)

I sense perviness going on in here.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> I really like this costume:



It's better than the original one, but those boots look stupid.

What the heck, I leave for a day and this thread devolves into bestiality regarding chocobos and the objectified woman of FF. sigh... this is Toriyama for you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 19, 2011)

omg that picture. what is that. i must know.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^
ermm the alternate costume?
If she is not wearing socks with those boots then it's going to get sweaty and smelly. ugh...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

Silly Suigetsu.

Japanese lolita don't sweat.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Silly Suigetsu.
> 
> Japanese lolita don't sweat.



But them mushrooms will grow in her fingers, and her skin will become hard as a rock or will be damaged after so much leather rubbing. It's just too stupid just as 99% of the designs in that game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Sasukes said:


> Just spat out my drink srsly.


Go ahead and image search Chocobo Tifa.


Mura said:


> That would be the Greatest. Sex scene. EVER.




My mind goes places.


BrightlyGoob said:


> I sense perviness going on in here.



I heard you have dreams about Chocobos.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2011)

Chocobo rape...


...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

It's Esura is the only viable answer for that Gnome.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't judge me.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> It's better than the original one, but those boots look stupid.



The middle part kinda reminds me of Yuna's outfit in X. I think the boots are cute.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

@Suigetsu: That costume is meant to mirror the dress Aeris wore. Of course they gave it a sleeker design for the setting (because nothing says flashy graphics like shapely females). Those boots have history so as unfashionable as they are SE wasn't going to ditch them.

On to more important matters, this just gave me XIII more reasons to buy the game.

[YOUTUBE]bLcy12gNPDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 20, 2011)

So much for changing the future, fake promo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard talk of Chocobo rape and came running. 

I'd love to see a Chocobo stick a _-snip-_ up Vanille's _-snip-_.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Google CMX google.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

At first I thought CMX's post was intentional with the snips. Then I read the edit. Classy.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats my boi CMX. He keeps it real. 

I still want this game even with the shitty ending.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

I've expected shitty endings since XII was so "out of nowhere" shitty. XIII's ending was pretty lame. As long as Versus, Breaking Bad, and Californication have good endings I don't give a darn about XIII-2's.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

The plot would have been so much better in FF13 if the characters were written better. I'm hoping that FF13-2 will be better in the character department since they only have, you know, 2 characters. . The 2 characters thing could be a blessing or a curse. Better characters? Possibly. 2 shitty characters and nothing to back it up? FF13 story all over again.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you just compare the amazing breaking bad storyline to shit like FF? Lolz


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

There are other characters. Either they have to imply some type of foil development, which would be almost impossible since we already know the other characters, or they'll have to make the side characters have so much camera time that they show development.

@crazy: no? I was saying I want Cali- my fave show of all time, Breaking Bad- one of the best new shows ever, and Versus- my passion game, to all get the endings they deserve. As long as those happen I really don't give a darn about endings in anything else. Except maybe Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

If Versus using the same Etro lore as FFXIII-2...it'll probably end up with a shitty ending too. And I heard Type-0 had a shitty ending as well.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The plot would have been so much better in FF13 if the characters were written better. I'm hoping that FF13-2 will be better in the character department since they only have, you know, 2 characters. . The 2 characters thing could be a blessing or a curse. Better characters? Possibly. 2 shitty characters and nothing to back it up? FF13 story all over again.



I find it rather amusing that for the past six months everyone here has been bitching about the game to the point where you guys actually want it to be bad just so you'll have something else to bitch about until Versus XIII is released. Yet for all the hate you guys bought XIII, you're going to buy XIII-2, and no matter how bad this game might be (bear in mind it could be quite good) you guys are still going to buy Versus XIII when it comes out. You'd think in-between sessions of bitching you'd send in a letter or two to Square-Enix and address your concerns. But if you guys could write you probably wouldn't be forum hopping anyway.


@Esura: You obviously are new to the whole FF thing aren't you. As Nomura stated like five years ago XIII, Versus XIII, and Agito XIII whose name has since been changed are all set in the same universe. Not so much as the same world but they do inhabit the same universe so yes genius Versus XIII is using Etro. It should be noted however that Etro was written into Versus XIII long before SE started working on XIII-2. My god keep up.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero, why you mad?


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

After I calmed myself, I'm still hyped about this game and I feel that the rest of the game will make up for this shitty oversight in the ending.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

@Fraust: I'm mad because there are no shortage of dumbasses in this discussion. I'm not talking about you sir but people like Esura. Chocobo rape, bitching about costumes, talking about a game is going to bomb when no one outside of Japan has even played it yet, I mean really I've never seen so many wannabe trolls gathered in one place.

@Esura: I don't give a f#ck if you had to calm yourself. You're a retarded nerd. How much damage could you do?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

That's actually a very valid point, however SE has obviously addressed letters of our complaints since they admitted they are fixing everything FF13 did wrong. All we can do now is wait to see if they actually did. If you would read the thread, I am actually very confident the gameplay itself will be much better than FF13. More varied side quests, non linearity (sort of; you have freedom to explore,) different endings, and a more enhanced battle system. The only thing I am actually worried about is the story - something you can only be sure of when the game comes out.

If they really want to fix the story, they will. I am willing to bet they got complaints for the character development - the biggest problem with FF13, IMO. Just gotta wait and see.

The only people who actually think the game is going to bomb is the people who have no confidence because of what FF13 did. A good amount of people actually want this game because of the changes it promises to make. Fraust, Esura, and I are among these people. You are bitching about bitching from the wrong crowd.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura is just a special case. He likes to troll 'cause he thinks he's not trolling. But he actually does want this game, probably more than most other people in this thread. And I still want it even if he claims it to have a shitty ending. 

Terrible endings didn't stop me from enjoying Bujingai, XII, XIII, El Shaddai, and other games I don't feel like trying to remember.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

I wanna see this costume.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's actually a very valid point, however SE has obviously addressed letters of our complaints since they admitted they are fixing everything FF13 did wrong. All we can do now is wait to see if they actually did. If you would read the thread, I am actually very confident the gameplay itself will be much better than FF13. *More varied side quests, non linearity (sort of; you have freedom to explore,) *different endings, and a more enhanced battle system. The only thing I am actually worried about is the story - something you can only be sure of when the game comes out.
> 
> If they really want to fix the story, they will. I am willing to bet they got complaints for the character development - the biggest problem with FF13, IMO. Just gotta wait and see.



I'll think you'd be very pleased then from what I've seen in streams and what I've been hearing.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

I've watched about an hour to 2 hours of gameplay, but nothing much about the side quests. It was all in Japanese and I can only partially understand speech and nothing with kanji. Nice to know that there are varied side quests. The person I watch only translates part of it too. He used to translate all of it


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Esura is just a special case. He likes to troll 'cause he thinks he's not trolling. But he actually does want this game, probably more than most other people in this thread. And I still want it even if he claims it to have a shitty ending.
> 
> Terrible endings didn't stop me from enjoying Bujingai, XII, XIII, El Shaddai, and other games I don't feel like trying to remember.



I very rarely troll in this board unless its in a Final Fantasy themed thread, unless you have an odd definition of trolling.

But yeah, I still do want the game though. But, El Shaddai has a shitty ending? What? I wanted to play that too.

There is nothing else I could really talk about here without spoiling certain aspects for you guys. I don't mind being spoiled as it doesn't ruin a game for me, unless its a VN.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've watched about an hour to 2 hours of gameplay, but nothing much about the side quests. It was all in Japanese and I can only partially understand speech and nothing with kanji. Nice to know that there are varied side quests. The person I watch only translates part of it too. He used to translate all of it



Maps are pretty fucking large and diverse (there are people complaining about how obtuse they are btw), and it seems like there is a lot of shit to do in the Historia Crux or whatever its called. One bad thing I've observed gameplay wise is that it looks like the game can be really easy after awhile unless you are fighting rare enemies or something.

Although I wont expound on this further, you guys will be pretty pleased with the final boss encounter (its not a Zeromus/Necron type final boss lol).


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

El Shaddai is beautiful visuals and awesome audio, but the ending was like.... are you serious? I didn't even know what happened so I played the last level again and was even more frustrated when I saw the ending again.

Like FFXII. I enjoyed the whole game, grinding, etc. Was so hyped when I knew I was at the end, murdered Vaine or whatever his name was and then saw the ending like... that's it?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

FF13 was the same way for me, except it was easy throughout the whole thing. Once I had a good idea of how the battle system worked and how I could exploit it, I steamrolled through everything, even against bosses people had problems with. Even if you used no Crystarium upgrades it was easy once you got the ideas down.

Are there random rare enemies?


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> El Shaddai is beautiful visuals and awesome audio, but the ending was like.... are you serious? I didn't even know what happened so I played the last level again and was even more frustrated when I saw the ending again.
> 
> Like FFXII. I enjoyed the whole game, grinding, etc. Was so hyped when I knew I was at the end, murdered Vaine or whatever his name was and then saw the ending like... that's it?



Oh wow, I'm going to love the reactions to this ending when it releases here.



Awesome said:


> FF13 was the same way for me, except it was easy throughout the whole thing. Once I had a good idea of how the battle system worked and how I could exploit it, I steamrolled through everything, even against bosses people had problems with. Even if you used no Crystarium upgrades it was easy once you got the ideas down.
> 
> Are there random rare enemies?



Now that, I don't have much clue on and I haven't seen any streams of them so I'm going by importer reports on NeoGAF. 

Oh, there is no Haste in game either, but it doesn't seem like you would need it though.

And I've been hearing good things about Noel as a main character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been censored.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

I've seen Haste in the game. What are you talking about


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

Noel's alternate costume looks so much better. All of the other costumes look better, in fact. But omg, he actually looks smexifullymanly.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've seen Haste in the game. What are you talking about



Because none of the people I know who has the import gotten the spell Haste yet. Monsters don't seem to have haste either.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like a Dynasty Warrior (which I don't mind), but I want Ezio's costume.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

That outfit actually makes me want to punch him harder.

Especially in motion.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

you're just jealous .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

It's like a skin tight fusion of Tidus' wtfery and Auron's kimono with huge ass fucking shoulder pads.

It's ugly as fuck.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2011)

Noel's shorts and shoes are Ugly as poop, and that alternate costume is super ugly as well.
Terrible costume designs this game has.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Haste is used when you get a preemptive strike. Not sure if it is an actual ability, but they might just not be using it.



Not sure myself. All they keep saying is that you can't cast Haste. Much of my information is second hand from people I know who imported so I can't really verify this myself.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just saying, the second costume is a lot better than the first. Though his pants still irk me. 

As for Serah, all of her costumes have been horrible.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

His second costume doesn't show off his broad shoulders, chest and amazing arms enough. D:


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2011)

mehh The lest ugly costume for Noel is the AC one... That red one is ugly as well.
Toriyama has a HORRIBLE taste in costume design. I mean the bad guy's attire is laughable.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

I say... make Riku's costume.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate all of the costumes in this game, period . In the last game, it was alright, because each character had their own distinguishable style in a subtle manner (& I liked a few), but the designs in this one are ridiculously stupid. 

lol Caius's costume.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, at least some of Serah's other costumes are better than this:



So glad the other one won.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

I voted for Little Red Riding Serah.

Its so hot.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Esura.




it's so cute.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's cute alright. 

Screw all of those who voted for the Cloud/Squall Serah.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

The jacket is cute... I'd buy it if it was sold in a clothing store.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I know how to sew and make clothes and shit.

How much would you be willing to pay for it?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't buy it because I can't work anything relatively close to cardigans / crop cardigans .


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well I know how to sew and make clothes and shit.
> 
> How much would you be willing to pay for it?



Hmm, I'd pay about ?20 - ?25 if I saw it in a store.



BrightlyGoob said:


> Wouldn't buy it because I can't work anything relatively close to cardigans / crop cardigans .





I can't wear anything like a maxi dress because I'm only 5"1. So I have to stick to things above the knee.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Wouldn't buy it because I can't work anything relatively close to cardigans / crop cardigans .



I would make it work for you. I've been learning how to do hair too, mostly so I can manage my own.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Hmm, I'd pay about ?20 - ?25 if I saw it in a store.



Niiiice. 

I know what I'm going to do if I ever lose my job.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Niiiice.
> 
> I know what I'm going to do if I ever lose my job.



How much would you charge for a full costume? I wanna cosplay as Yuffie one day.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> I can't wear anything like a maxi dress because I'm only 5"1. So I have to stick to things above the knee.



 I'm not the only short one. I'm about 5"2 lol.



Esura said:


> I would make it work for you. I've been learning how to do hair too, mostly so I can manage my own.



Shave it all off, I wanna be bald & beautiful .


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I'm not the only short one. I'm about 5"2 lol.



              .


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> How much would you charge for a full costume? I wanna cosplay as Yuffie one day.


Nothing expensive actually. Nothing over $80 USD.

Hmm...I'm getting ideas. This is my backup plan.



BrightlyGoob said:


> *Shave it all off, I wanna be bald & beautiful *.






You must keep your hair. Keep it. KEEP IT! HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

give me a super kawaiii desu ulzzang-y de thuong azn hairdo .


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no clue on what you just said.

I have a hair fetish. Its one aspect of a woman that my eyes gravitate to besides the obvious parts.


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nothing expensive actually. Nothing over $80 USD.
> 
> Hmm...I'm getting ideas. This is my backup plan.



So you can make a Yuffie costume?


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> So you can make a Yuffie costume?



Never know until I try. Most I've done so far is making some uniform pants so I don't have to buy any.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

I like Caius' costume. Don't neg me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Well, at least some of Serah's other costumes are better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad the other one won.



cute? she looks like a fking whoe. I am amazed how shitty the designs are and how much Toriyama loves this shitty slutty costumes. You can pretty much see towards what kind of audience this game is aimed. Pathetic...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2011)

For what it's worth, he didn't design that one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Shave it all off, I wanna be bald & beautiful .


[YOUTUBE]BnDwm8y9lkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> cute? she looks like a fking whoe. I am amazed how shitty the designs are and how much Toriyama loves this shitty slutty costumes. You can pretty much see towards what kind of audience this game is aimed. Pathetic...



This is the girl who designed the costumes. She's wearing one of them here.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

Suigetsu hatin on Toriyama whenever can. The irony.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Suigetsu makes me chuckle. Stay the same lil'dude.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

i'd like to bring in X-2 but what's the point .


----------



## Boob (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys.


*Spoiler*: __ 





What on _earth_ is she wearing? Is this Squeenix fanservice??


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Does it matter _what_ she is wearing? Its what she is showing that catches my eyes.


----------



## Boob (Dec 20, 2011)

_Boobs_. :ho


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Titties are a man's best friend.

EDIT: Ironically, my set is of a character with small titties.


----------



## Boob (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh you tit-lover you. 

I've noticed Serah's wearing more revealing clothes in XIII-2 as compared to XIII. Is this part of character development or?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

lol omg what was Serah doing / wearing.

also.


*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf fang & vanille are only in ONE scene throughout the whole fugging game?


----------



## Wan (Dec 21, 2011)

Sasukes said:


> You guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's Dead or Alive: Final Fantasy Edition.


----------



## Boob (Dec 21, 2011)

WHAT. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems pretty reasonable since they're already dead in XIII but STILL.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I find it rather amusing that for the past six months everyone here has been bitching about the game to the point where you guys actually want it to be bad just so you'll have something else to bitch about until Versus XIII is released. Yet for all the hate you guys bought XIII, you're going to buy XIII-2, and no matter how bad this game might be (bear in mind it could be quite good) you guys are still going to buy Versus XIII when it comes out. You'd think in-between sessions of bitching you'd send in a letter or two to Square-Enix and address your concerns. But if you guys could write you probably wouldn't be forum hopping anyway.
> 
> 
> @Esura: You obviously are new to the whole FF thing aren't you. As Nomura stated like five years ago XIII, Versus XIII, and Agito XIII whose name has since been changed are all set in the same universe. Not so much as the same world but they do inhabit the same universe so yes genius Versus XIII is using Etro. It should be noted however that Etro was written into Versus XIII long before SE started working on XIII-2. My god keep up.



Why assume we'll buy it. Many fans were disappointed in FF13. IN all honesty I thought it was decent but I'ma just rent FF13-2 with so many other titles close by, and looking far better, there's no reason to buy it. But I'm sure as hell gonna review the game and if it comes up short thanks to shitty dialog again I'ma mention it. 

Stop sucking the nuts of Square and learn that not everyone who talks about something likes it. It's a discussion on the game, not just how good it is but also where it fails.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

The amounts of ridicule, stupidity and bad taste just make me want to punch that bloody picture. I am out, this is just too pathetic and sad.
Toriyama always follows a pattern of semi naked lolitas, it's his nature.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 21, 2011)

The soundtrack for this game is so bad

Fucking J-pop shit


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Esura will love it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

FFXIII-2 doesn't have too much J-pop actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I might rent this game. It seems really shitty and pretty good at the same time.


PS: Serah titties.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

Sasukes said:


> You guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



She looks like a fucking pre-teen. Put clothes on her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> She looks like a fucking pre-teen. Put clothes on her.



*fap* *fap*

No, no!

*fap*

Don't put clothes on her. 

*fap* *fap* *fap*


Take more off! 


*fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap**fap*


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> She looks like a fucking pre-teen. Put clothes on her.



She's legal though. 

EDIT: CMX is a bad influence on me!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a good influence. 


You know that hot little body needs to be exposed.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah...yeah it does. I will buy that DLC fo sho.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> She looks like a fucking pre-teen. Put clothes on her.



She be like most Asians, Small tits. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Racist much?


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Not really racist, a lot of Asian girls do have smaller breasts. Granted you always have the anomalies of the bunch but, yeah....


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> She be like most Asians, Small tits.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Did you just call me a racist because I'm the only person in this thread not fapping to an underage girl square likes to pass as legal?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Tus, why I don't find them hot....well it's more ccause they have no ass either. Oh Stereotypes. How true you are. 

On to the game. I read something about the story's ending, da fuk? No point really then is there...lolz. This guy writing the story drives me fucking crazy. If he has a shitty explanation and way of telling the story like FF13 I'ma be pissed.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did you just call me a racist because I'm the only person in this thread not fapping to an underage girl square likes to pass as legal?



LMAO No dude. I'm agreeing with you...I don't like loli characters....japan needs to stop...


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did you just call me a racist because I'm the only person in this thread not fapping to an underage girl square likes to pass as legal?



I think you took his post out of context. 

crazymtf don't like dem anime girls like me and CMX.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh wow, I totally misread that. My apologies, have some rep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Methinks he protests too much.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Tus, why I don't find them hot....well it's more ccause they have no ass either. Oh Stereotypes. How true you are.
> 
> On to the game. I read something about the story's ending, da fuk? No point really then is there...lolz. This guy writing the story drives me fucking crazy. If he has a shitty explanation and way of telling the story like FF13 I'ma be pissed.



Its all about the face with the Asian girls. Many of them have cute faces.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Really? Think their faces are butt fucking ugly. Slanted eyes aren't my thing. 

God I sound so racist...I'm really not...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

That's racist.


I find slant-eyed girls pretty cute, but not because they have slanted eyes. They just have cute faces.

Sometimes they have scary-looking vaginas and ugly nipples though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Weird ass nipples fo sho. I never slept with one, and don't watch any porn with Asian girls, so no clue how their vaginas look but if it's that scary guess it's a good thing I don't.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I know for a fact we're not talking about FF any more. Let's get back on topic, people.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Okay, I know for a fact we're not talking about FF any more. Let's get back on topic, people.



They're talking about Lightning's nipples.

Anyways, with how FFXIII-2 is doing everyone can say goodbye to Versus - they'll be doing an FFXIII-3 next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Weird ass nipples fo sho. I never slept with one, and don't watch any porn with Asian girls, so no clue how their vaginas look but if it's that scary guess it's a good thing I don't.


I have. I didn't see much of the little monster pocket because it was dark and I was only down there for a few seconds, but I have seen them in porns to know better.



Naruto said:


> Okay, I know for a fact we're not talking about FF any more. Let's get back on topic, people.


Speaking off FFXIIIIIIIIIII-2, it is out in Japan, any reviews up yet?


Krory said:


> They're talking about Lightning's nipples.
> 
> Anyways, with how FFXIII-2 is doing everyone can say goodbye to Versus - they'll be doing an FFXIII-3 next.


Probably.

It sold quite well, but I'm not sure the game is any good still.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking off FFXIIIIIIIIIII-2, it is out in Japan, any reviews up yet?



Famitsu and Dengeki Playstation both gave it a perfect score (40/40 and an S-rating respectively), supposedly.

From Famitsu's review:



> Famitsu editor Ranbu Yoshida said, "It feels like a very different game from its predecessor; the story changes depending on where you choose to go in your time-traveling journey, and it's easy to lose yourself in changing and redoing areas you've previously finished." While assistant editor Norihiro Fujiwara wrote, "The setting and presentation is fantastic, and the issues people brought up with the first game -- its linearity, its lack of meaty gameplay -- are a thing of the past. You're sucked into the game right from the beginning, and the story's very easy to get into."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I mean real reviews.

Not fake, paid-for-by-Square reviews.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, there's no such thing.

Never will be. They always pay for reviews. That's why FFXIII had all good reviews. That, despite reviews STATING it was poor, linear gameplay and awful characterizations and forgettable music, still gave the game a 9/10.

Those are the only reviews you'll see of any Final Fantasy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I was thinking maybe gamer reviews. But I guess Square has the entire Japanese population by the nuts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2011)

Its kinda sad that a tales game sold more in its opening week than FF XIII-2. Square is ruining their brand.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its kinda sad that a tales game sold more in its opening week than FF XIII-2. Square is ruining their brand.


 what can they do tho? the brand is dying so fast that it is scary...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its kinda sad that a tales game sold more in its opening week than FF XIII-2. Square is ruining their brand.



It isn't sad that it outsold FFXIII-2.

It's sad that Square isn't making good games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh, there's no such thing.
> 
> Never will be. They always pay for reviews. That's why FFXIII had all good reviews. That, despite reviews STATING it was poor, linear gameplay and awful characterizations and forgettable music, still gave the game a 9/10.
> 
> Those are the only reviews you'll see of any Final Fantasy.



That doesn't make any sense. If that was the case, the actual review would tally up to the score. I have only seen one case of a slightly more critical review getting a positive score for FFXIII, and that would be gametrailers, and even then the guy says that its still a fun game regardless of the drawbacks, which kind of ruins the whole point of what your saying.


FFXIII was linear, and the characters cheesy, those elements are still hit and miss. Saying a reviewer is "paid for" because one don't like that reviewers opinion is the same as being an intolerant twat who has no concept of differing though


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's sad that Square isn't making good games.



More hate? What else should I expect? I disagree with you clearly. Given how much you all rage over the KH and FF titles that seem to come out in some form or another every year you hardly have any grounds to make the claims you do. I would argue that SE's problem is that there's hardly any innovation in their flagship series. Granted the Japanese gaming market is starting to adopt some western mainstays but the reason why the Japanese industry is hurting is because gamers are basically playing the same games, with the same gameplay, and the same stories that the just experienced in the game they bought last week and the week before. Instead of focusing on innovation, SE is seems to be focusing more on big-name, big-budget titles that takes two or more years to develop. I have hope for XIII-2 and Versus XIII but the company needs to rely on more than handheld KHs, console FF, and FF remakes if they want to stay afloat. They've started gobbling up developers like Eidos which is I suppose, a good move, but the Japanese side of SE should probably spend less time developing sleek cutscenes and more time developing games that make us say "I'm going to buy that TODAY!!"






Inuhanyou said:


> Saying a reviewer is "paid for" because one don't like that reviewers opinion is the same as being an intolerant twat who has no concept of differing though



That's how most of these so-called fans think though. If someone doesn't like FFXIII and someone else does, then the person who liked the game automatically becomes the target of ignorant scrutiny. You'll find that most people in this discussion expect everyone to think as they think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I hate Kingdom Hearts so I'm not sure I get your point.

I also haven't liked a Final Fantasy since FFIX. I only just did enough to finish X and hardly remember any of it--I just didn't hate it.

The last good game that SquareEnix made was... Shit, I can't even remember. Dragon Quest IX was OKAY, but I didn't even finish that. I'm sure they made a good one after VP2 (which is the last great one I can remember off the top of my head), but I am hard-pressed to think of what that is.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

*Well here is the thing...*



CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate Kingdom Hearts so I'm not sure I get your point.



this problem is twofold. Clearly, you are under the assumption that just because you didn't like KH something must be wrong with the series. This is untrue. Nothing is wrong with the series for not appealing to you and nothing is wrong with you for not liking KH. I know that b!tch Esura is looking for an opening so I just want to be clear. Anyway, regardless of your personal preference KH has been one of SE's most successful franchises, far more so than that awful DQ series. I personally stopped following KH when they more or less took the entire damn series to the handheld market but it's been selling quite well.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I also haven't liked a Final Fantasy since FFIX. I only just did enough to finish X and hardly remember any of it--I just didn't hate it.



Again, and this is no knock to you, but your views don't reflect the majority because FF sells. SE's issue is that they tank so many millions into FF that each game in the series has to do more than sell, it has to generate a self-sustaining revenue that the company can count on to make it through the fiscal year and hopefully into the next FF or KH. SE (and probably Capcom) are more or less living from paycheck-to-paycheck or game-to-game if you will.





CrazyMoronX said:


> The last good game that SquareEnix made was... Shit, I can't even remember. Dragon Quest IX was OKAY, but I didn't even finish that. I'm sure they made a good one after VP2 (which is the last great one I can remember off the top of my head), but I am hard-pressed to think of what that is.



SE has made several good games since the PS2 era. Good, not exactly great but good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate Kingdom Hearts so I'm not sure I get your point.
> 
> I also haven't liked a Final Fantasy since FFIX. I only just did enough to finish X and hardly remember any of it--I just didn't hate it.
> 
> The last good game that SquareEnix made was... Shit, I can't even remember. Dragon Quest IX was OKAY, but I didn't even finish that. I'm sure they made a good one after VP2 (which is the last great one I can remember off the top of my head), but I am hard-pressed to think of what that is.



Dragon Quest IX was Level-5 Square only helped publish it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't care.

It had their name on it.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 21, 2011)

Haven't been in this thread in quite a while, and what do I see?

Arguments about SE not producing good games anymore, FFXIII-2 is fan-service, and tittays...

I guess all is still right in the world


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't care.
> 
> It had their name on it.




That's a good point. They put their name on it, the game couldn't have been developed without their money so if DQIX was a bomb SE is at fault for that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> That's a good point. They put their name on it, the game couldn't have been *developed *without their money so if DQIX was a bomb SE is at fault for that.



PUBLISHED.
*P.U.B.L.I.S.H.E.D.*
If not Square someone else would have.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

SE should just reboot Final Fantasy. They should stop the madness and re group...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2011)

It just keeps going down! and development costs go up!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

If I am to believe that chart, FFVIII sold better than FFVII.


Makes sense.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> SE should just reboot Final Fantasy. They should stop the madness and re group...



No that is not the answer

that is the problem

EVERY FF IS A REBOOT

NO TWO ARE ALIKE

and it's faults become clear because they know fuck all about what to do up and now.


What SE needs to stop doing is trying to turn FF's into movies.

They only got a movie right once with Spirits within, and that's with the creator who dipped out and went to Level 5.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> PUBLISHED.
> *P.U.B.L.I.S.H.E.D.*
> If not Square someone else would have.



Lose the bold before I make an ass out of you in front of all these people. SE was in part responsible for helping to get this game out to the masses. No company in their right mind would create a game and then spend months trying to find a publisher. Level-5 would have already secured SE as their publisher before completing DQIX. Ergo (dumbass) SE assisted in the development of DQIX because guess what, unless Level-5 had secured a publisher they would not have wasted money developing a game they weren't sure anyone was going to pick up.

I'm fully aware that another company would have published DQIX but obviously we're not talking about what-ifs we're talking about what actually happened. SE stamped their name on garbage and when a company does that the public starts to lose trust in them. Do you understand what I am saying to you?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> No that is not the answer
> 
> that is the problem
> 
> ...


  Now that you put it that way.. How about resting the series? take a 5 to 7 years break... focus in the other brands and stop the FF shoving...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

They need to make FFVI-2.


Better than FFX-2 and FFXIII-2 anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

First thing SE truly needs to do is fix their management staff. It's a damned travesty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> First thing SE truly needs to do is fix their management staff. It's a damned travesty.


 reason why I said before re group.. The problem is inside out.. If they need to create new teams for the series go for it. Find the right people and take the right steps after that...


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now that you put it that way.. How about resting the series? take a 5 to 7 years break... focus in the other brands and stop the FF shoving...



That would actually be a good idea. FF used to be a major cashcow but now it seems that it's eating more money than it's worth. I'm not saying it's a bad series, it's my favorite series. But as it becomes more and more expensive to develop them I think SE needs to look at other options. I have no problem seeing a FF once or twice every console generation so long as SE is turning out other quality RPGs.  I personally feel that SE should go the route of Working Designs and Atlus. Y'know, to hell with big special effects and movies. How about we give you a great plot, a great game, and a great cast, and we'll give you about eight of these things a year.




zenieth said:


> First thing SE truly needs to do is fix their management staff. It's a damned travesty.



I'd like to hear more about that if I may be so bold. What do you know of SEs management? I am not trolling you. I ask because I am ignorant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Deeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp.


Nintendo has published DQ for localization before and it happens to be that exact game.

Publisher(s) 	

    JP Square Enix
*   NA Nintendo
    PAL Nintendo*

And since Nintendo is also in japan they are an option.

You cannot give square credit for making DQ only publishing it when they do.
This would be like giving ATLUS credit for making Demon souls when they only helped in publishing it.
I cannot give them any credit for development like you seem to think they should have.




Malvingt2 said:


> SE should just reboot Final Fantasy. They should stop the madness and re group...



Aye.
Personally I'm going for other rpg's more often now because of this.
I would say the tales of series is something they should try to be like. I Imagine it would improve them in the right areas.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

SE's management was pretty shakey from back when it was Square.

The most notable example being FF8 and Xenogears. Due to the "unprecedented success." of FF7, FF had basically thrown Square into the lime light, they were decently popular before but FF7, whether people like it or not made them a juggernaut.

It's because of FF7's popularity that stress was on Square to drop FF8, but FF8 wasn't ready to drop for the Christmas season, when they knew most people would buy it, in fact it wasn't going to be ready for another six months. Now they had another game in development at the same time(Xenogears.) SO in order to push the "established" game out quickly they took from Xenogears budget and gave to FF8 rushing its production while leaving Xenogears hindered with lack of budget as a result.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> That would actually be a good idea. FF used to be a major cashcow but now it seems that it's eating more money than it's worth. I'm not saying it's a bad series, it's my favorite series. But as it becomes more and more expensive to develop them I think SE needs to look at other options. I have no problem seeing a FF once or twice every console generation so long as SE is turning out other quality RPGs.  I personally feel that SE should go the route of Working Designs and Atlus. Y'know, to hell with big special effects and movies. How about we give you a great plot, a great game, and a great cast, and we'll give you about eight of these things a year.


 Yeah and it is not their biggest cashcow now correct? DQ?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Aye. Personally I'm going for other rpg's more often now because of this. I would say the tales of series is something they should try to be like. I Imagine it would improve them in the right areas.



You can actually make a decent post when you want to. I decree your post decent because I agree with your argument. Not to hate but the Tales of series just provides a certain, I don't know, a certain something that FF doesn't.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> SE's management was pretty shakey from back when it was Square.
> 
> The most notable example being FF8 and Xenogears. Due to the "unprecedented success." of FF7, FF had basically thrown Square into the lime light, they were decently popular before but FF7, whether people like it or not made them a juggernaut.
> 
> It's because of FF7's popularity that stress was on Square to drop FF8, but FF8 wasn't ready to drop for the Christmas season, when they knew most people would buy it, in fact it wasn't going to be ready for another six months. Now they had another game in development at the same time(Xenogears.) SO in order to push the "established" game out quickly they took from Xenogears budget and gave to FF8 rushing its production while leaving Xenogears hindered with lack of budget as a result.




Hmm, so would you say that SE didn't have a gameplan to manage the added responsibility that FFVII's success would give them? Sorry for the double post.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Then there's the ever so well known Spirit's WIthin issue

The FF12 issue

the FF14 issue

the FF13 problem, 

though the latte rtwo ar emore development team issues than over all management.

Don't get me started on the 3rd birthday


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Hmm, so would you say that SE didn't have a gameplan to management the added responsibility that FFVII's success would give them? Sorry for the double post.


 Remember SE was a small company before FFVII. Nintendo helped them a lot, in fact Nintendo saved them a couple of times. Helping out with FF series outside of Japan. After they betrayed Nintendo they faced reality and grew up somewhat in a slow pace.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah I heard that the 3rd Birthday bombed. What I don't understand is why the hell SE would create FFXIV after the disaster that was FFXI.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

11 - disaster

11 - highest revenue gaining FF to date...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

They should just finish Versus first.

Though these days I only care about Nomura's projects from Square.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

I only mildly anticipate them because he can't tell a story to save his life but the gameplay is fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't even keep track of what team/person makes any of these games.


It's all the same to me.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

FF6 confirmed to be on the same tier as X-2 by CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I meant by that.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

See, we both can twist each other's words


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It just keeps going down! and development costs go up!



The chart is accurately based on the public opinion of the previous game. It only makes sense FF13-2 sold less than the original. Not only that, but public opinion of X-2 was horrible. It seems that ruined people's perception of 13-2.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2011)

Clearly people didn't like VIII 'cause not as many went for IX. 

Versus gets 3 million first week. 

Kingdom Hearts 3 gets even more. Shit, even Adam Sessler wants that shit badly.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 21, 2011)

I've recently become re-interested in the FF series and I read the last 10 or 20 pages of this thread; and I've only learned three things about the newest game.

1) Serah gets a Bikini DLC.

2) The odds of the story being horrendous is 99 to 1, in favor of being horrendous of course.

3) Even the people on this thread who are looking forward to the game are bitching about how bad it is. 

Anything else I should know?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2011)

did you know you had to pay for the bikini :


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

did you know that i'm still very pissed with the endings


*Spoiler*: __ 




- first off, why make the moogle die why /no
- idgaf about serah but omg this cliffhanger thing leading to XIII-3? 
please no. I want my Prompto soon, & if I have to wait even longer just because of a shitty XIII game, no thanks. 
- horrible, pointless ending is pointlessly horrible. no info, no reasonable purpose in doing that...
- all endings are ridiculous. my favorite one would be the paradox one with Serah & eternal sleep, but omg i hate it still.




had to mention that because I haven't commented on the endings yet. 

ON THE PLUS SIDE. 
The ending makes me wank like a pairingfag. 
but it still sucks my femnuts very badly.

*Spoiler*: _Ending GIFs_ 



















WHY IS NOEL X SERAH SO BEAUTIFUL TO ME 
THEY'RE SO AHDIOSAHDIIOD <3
I'M GLAD SERAH DIED IF THIS IS THE OUTCOME


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow...ending looks...mega gay.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

i know right. its really horrible transition & deliberate attempt at spiking interest through a shitty sudden turn of events does no justice to horrible characters.






but i'm still a pairingfag for them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Wow...ending looks...mega gay.



To be expected... and they are making a 3rd.
If everyone died was the ending I would commend them, but nooooo.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought I disliked the first game's overall theme, but this one? wtf. it's straying from the actual XIII theme. even the ending is really... unnecessarily different. the first game can stand solidly on its own, this is clearly just another way to milk money because their prompt was to provide fanservice after all. 

also does anyone wanna tell me what the need of having Serah's clothes "magically change" was? or was it a poorly done attempt / plot device for giving her a new design. 

I think Lebreau's design is the only one I like in this game, & it was the same as the last .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 21, 2011)

Multiple endings 

Everytime i see this it makes me wonder if the game's even worth it and assuming that one particular ending is the "real" one then that just makes me mad. What a shit ending. I should have expected it though. Nothing good or sensible comes from fucking time travel.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> No that is not the answer
> 
> that is the problem
> 
> ...


You know Spirits Within is a box office bomb that received very mixed reviews from various publications and damn near killed Squaresoft, which made the merger with Enix a necessity instead of just a typical business proposition right?

Advent Children was much, much more successful for Square than Spirits Within and its much better received than Spirits Within despite being only on DVD/Blu-Ray. Advent Children was just so much better than Spirits Within to boot.

Also, there has been rumours for years that the flop of Spirits Within caused Hironobu Sakaguchi to "voluntarily" resign (a.k.a. fired) from Squaresoft. Its never been confirmed but it makes hella sense considering the timing of the "resignation".


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so all that bitching in the past game was for nothing?...  
Are you
 fucking 
kidding me?!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb02F-8XPgw[/YOUTUBE]
Whenever I see those two jerks together in pictures, makes me want to punch the fking screen.  Guaaaack!!! It's so bloody repulsive, what was the fking porpuse of making her snow's fiancee then?

poor  lighting  She is not the main character, she is the SISTER of the main character.

So no one has obtained the ending with 100% stuff yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Spirits Within is a way better movie though.

Advent Children was Fanservice Cameo the movie, I enjoyed it for that aspect, it's terrible as a stand alone movie or even as a sequel to FF7.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2011)

To be fair, The Spirits Within was an abomination that basically had zilch to do with Final Fantasy and probably would have done a million times better if Final Fantasy X had been set in the same world or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Ibb said:


> I've recently become re-interested in the FF series and I read the last 10 or 20 pages of this thread; and I've only learned three things about the newest game.
> 
> 1) Serah gets a Bikini DLC.
> 
> ...


It's a sequel to XIII, nobody is expecting much and all FF sequels being terrible doesn't help.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

I watched it expecting FF, but nothing reminded me of FF.
I still liked it though change of pace at the time it was made.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Spirits Within is a way better movie though.
> 
> Advent Children was Fanservice Cameo the movie, I enjoyed it for that aspect, it's terrible as a stand alone movie or even as a sequel to FF7.



It should had stayed as what was originally ment, a 15 or 20 min movie about Aerith sending a message to cloud via the kids. It would had been a nice epilogue wrap up IMO.

Spirits within made the mistake to make it about a theme that was currently plaguing the American market. I mean just look at Titan A.E., riddick etc... 
They made a very bad choice, if they had released A.C. with a simpler plot instead then it would had been a lot better for them.

And btw, is there a good ending on this dam game? You know like Lighting ending up happy? as in a Kickass happy about something for HER and not for her Fking bitch of a sister?


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Spirits Within is a way better movie though.
> 
> Advent Children was Fanservice Cameo the movie, I enjoyed it for that aspect, it's terrible as a stand alone movie or even as a sequel to FF7.


Spirits Within was garbage and the only reason it even got any slightly positive reviews because it was beautiful to look at and Ebert is fucking crazy. Even if AC may be lacking as a stand alone movie, at least it does have something going for it. Spirits Within didn't appeal to fans of the brand or most regular movie watchers. 


Aji Tae said:


> To be fair, The Spirits Within *was an abomination* that basically had zilch to do with Final Fantasy and probably would have done a million times better if Final Fantasy X had been set in the same world or something.



Yup, that's the word. Spirits Within was an abomination.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

I read rumors about a happy ending, but others sources say that there's only 9 endings, 1 main & 8 paradox endings? something like that. 




not gonna believe there's a happy ending till I hear some actual spoilers on it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I read rumors about a happy ending, but others sources say that there's only 9 endings, 1 main & 8 paradox endings? something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, Toriyama lied with this ''happy ending for lighting'' thing?


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's a sequel to XIII, *nobody is expecting much* and *all FF sequels being terrible doesn't help*.



Speak for yourself. FFX-2 and After Years is awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

FFX-2 it's awesome?
After years it's awesome?!!!!
Blasphemy!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Speak for yourself. FFX-2 and After Years is awesome.



I forgot to put except Esura, my bad


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, After Years may not be all that (FFX-2 is still awesome) but they surely aren't terrible by any stretch of the imagination.

Also, not everyone hates After Years and FFX-2 though. Don't mistake the vocal haters as majority.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> So, Toriyama lied with this ''happy ending for lighting'' thing?


maybe they'll incorporate that in the possibly XIII-3, who knows. 



Esura said:


> Speak for yourself. FFX-2 and After Years is awesome.


FFX-2 gameplay was fun, but the story & characters were my definition of shit. X-2 kept some elements of its original theme though, & from what I've seen, XIII-2 didn't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I watched it expecting FF, but nothing reminded me of FF.
> I still liked it though change of pace at the time it was made.



Same.

I went in expecting something like FFVII, and got something different but somewhat enjoyable.

It's watchable, just not FF.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> FFX-2 gameplay was fun, but the story & characters were my definition of shit. X-2 kept some elements of its original theme though, & from what I've seen, XIII-2 didn't.



My bigget issue with the game was it was just a copy paste of X.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know Spirits Within is a box office bomb that received very mixed reviews from various publications and damn near killed Squaresoft, which made the merger with Enix a necessity instead of just a typical business proposition right?
> 
> Advent Children was much, much more successful for Square than Spirits Within and its much better received than Spirits Within despite being only on DVD/Blu-Ray. Advent Children was just so much better than Spirits Within to boot.
> 
> Also, there has been rumours for years that the flop of Spirits Within caused Hironobu Sakaguchi to "voluntarily" resign (a.k.a. fired) from Squaresoft. Its never been confirmed but it makes hella sense considering the timing of the "resignation".



I said A decent movie, not a financially successful movie. AC for all its success was just fanservice trash.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> maybe they'll incorporate that in the possibly XIII-3, who knows.
> 
> 
> FFX-2 gameplay was fun, but the story & characters were my definition of shit. X-2 kept some elements of its original theme though, & from what I've seen, XIII-2 didn't.



xiii-3 wow I can smell it already.
Serah returns, gets another love interest and we get to have even MOOORE fan service.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

The skip cutscenes move would be perfect

But how would I tell what's a cutscene and what's the actual game?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

*what should happen*:

- vanille & fang will come back
- lightning will go back to normal, not be some flamingo valkyrie thing
- serah will go back to normal, not be some fail adventurous hero 
- snow will hide his ugly hair with his ugly bandana 
- hope will be a douche like he once was, not some professional pussy
- sazh will be a main character & give the game some flare
- characters will have actual good designs
- noel will wear proper pants
- serah's VA will change & not be as annoying
- time traveling will be removed
- this whole ambiance & scenario of XIII-2 will perish
- there will be a sexy blond character
- pairings will have meaning & be appealing

*what will happen*:

- shit.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Time Travel is pretty fresh (in Prince of Persia.)

But two companions on a journey could actually be cool (In prince of persia.)

The fake open world thing is cool when you have places you want to see (PoP)

Um what was I saying?


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I said A decent movie, not a financially successful movie. AC for all its success was just fanservice trash.



Spirits Within is not even a decent movie. I rather take a fansevice movie that at least succeeds at what it tries to accomplish than an ass movie that pleases hardly anyone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

so... the game it's just about Serah and her love life? lighting is just there to sell the game with the cover.
What a disgusting lie this game is, to it's very core.

That Blonde with a big rocking pair of bewbs was super hyped... for what? she was killed in a fking cutscene...
So... toriyama makes three fails in a row?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Spirits Within is not even a decent movie. I rather take a fansevice movie that at least succeeds at what it tries to accomplish than an ass movie that pleases hardly anyone.



I would legitimately take you point.

If your taste wasn't usually shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

So what's with sequels and tiny parties anyway? I wish I could swap Serah out for like Fang or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I'ma have to go with Esura on this one too (Wat da fuk is happening!?)

Spirits Within fucking blew dick.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

I found it decent enough, not amazing, but a decent attempt at something a gaming company knows nothing about.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

THought it was flat out horrible. On good note don't have to rent this game anymore. I'm getting it as a gift for my birthday from my bestest friend. She knows don't want to spend 60, yay


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

On one half I'm interested in the gameplay

On the other hand. That story looks like it'll be worse than a KH Novel

The only solace I have is that I know, for as bad as it might or might not be.

It can't be DoC


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> THought it was flat out horrible. On good note don't have to rent this game anymore. I'm getting it as a gift for my birthday from my bestest friend. She knows don't want to spend 60, yay



better get a pirate copy, this game doesnt deserve your money.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

Won't be my money, it be hers  I liked FF13 battle system anyway. So sure I'll enjoy this. Just the story that'll suck. FF10-2 anyone?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Won't be my money, it be hers  I liked FF13 battle system anyway. So sure I'll enjoy this. Just the story that'll suck. *FF10-2 anyone?*



It really wasn't that bad though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2011)

FF10-2 battle system was fun as hell. The story was one of the worst pieces of shit I've seen in gaming. No scratch that. I wrote better stories when I was 13.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm here to defend X-2


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> FF10-2 battle system was fun as hell. *The story was one of the worst pieces of shit I've seen in gaming.* No scratch that. I wrote better stories when I was 13.



Explain. I'm curious. It wasn't really convoluted or anything, in fact the plot was incredibly simple and straightforward and consistent...which is more than I can say for FFVIII and FFXII. Was it the somewhat girly themes that ruined it for you or the hit and miss dialog? I dunno.

I've played my fair share of games with atrocious storylines and FFX-2 wouldn't scratch the surface. Not to say its all great and some masterpiece of storytelling (I'm not), but damn "one of the worst pieces of shit I've seen in gaming" is quite a stretch imo. You haven't seen anything yet bro. I can name 25 RPGs (not just JRPGs, RPGs in general) off the top of my head with a worse plot...or just any tri-Ace game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2011)

The premise was boring, the whole story was a pointless tangent. FFX is Tidus's story, he said it himself.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2011)

I honestly can't remember X-2's storyline.

It got lost in a sea of shit that wasn't worth remembering.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Explain. I'm curious. It wasn't really convoluted or anything, in fact the plot was incredibly simple and straightforward and consistent...which is more than I can say for FFVIII and FFXII. Was it the somewhat girly themes that ruined it for you or the hit and miss dialog? I dunno.
> 
> I've played my fair share of games with atrocious storylines and FFX-2 wouldn't scratch the surface. Not to say its all great and some masterpiece of storytelling (I'm not), but damn "one of the worst pieces of shit I've seen in gaming" is quite a stretch imo. You haven't seen anything yet bro. I can name 25 RPGs (not just JRPGs, RPGs in general) off the top of my head with a worse plot...or just any tri-Ace game.



1. Yes the pop girls, spice girls, power ranger/sailor moon theme was beyond horrible. So cheesy I couldn't play the game infront of anyone. 

2. The terrible fucking dialog. Not "Hit or Miss" dialog. Just all fucking miss 

3. The story was pointless. Convoluted might of done it some good. Straight Forward? Yeah. Talk about boring, pointless, and some of the worst character development in some time. 

4. It's was just dumb. Not "I'ma laugh it's so dumb" just dumb.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 22, 2011)

So noone posted Sales yet for the first week?



Less then half of what FFXIII sold in Japan during first week


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *FF10-2 battle system was fun as hel*l. The story was one of the worst pieces of shit I've seen in gaming. No scratch that. I wrote better stories when I was 13.



You know, the battle system was fun indeed. Simple, quick and fun.
That fking trema tough was frustrating as shit, getting to him that is... only Toriyama likes the boring shit.

But the rest of the story... and the sphere break... Fucking atrocious. I almost puke twice.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 1. Yes the pop girls, spice girls, power ranger/sailor moon theme was beyond horrible. So cheesy I couldn't play the game infront of anyone.
> 
> 2. The terrible fucking dialog. Not "Hit or Miss" dialog. Just all fucking miss
> 
> ...



1. Eh, I played it in front of my niece and father. No one I know seems to make a big deal out of it other than people online. I can understand how someone may not care for it but it was ok for me, and this was somewhat before I became a hentai master. Then again, I grew up on Sailor Moon and Power Rangers and I had a fan crush on Spice Girls when I was younger. 

2. Quite a bit of the dialog was actually better written than FFX, although that's mostly due to how they worked on the script in comparison to FFX (its a long story).

3. Yeah, the story was pointless and mostly fanservice but it doesn't make it bad. Worst character development in some time? How? That doesn't make any sense.

4. I enjoyed it despite it's faults. I see why you don't like it, but boy you use some hyperbole like up that ass, which is why I questioned you in the first place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol Patrick. Good times.

Lol X-2. Time I'll never get back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

Why does X-2 need to be mentioned in the first place


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Because FFX-2 is fun.

Its the only FF game besides X I've played more than one playthrough, and I usually don't play RPGs more than once. About five or six times in total for FFX-2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

Guh, don't know how you did it , i could barely finish once, and even then i had to wash myself afterward.

The characters, the derp plot,  as well as the cheap reused locations and scenario's made me never pick that travesty up again.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Gameplay was down right addicting and the campiness of the story made it much bearable to replay. The way the game was structured opened itself to being replayed. Of course locations was going to be reused, its in the same damn world. 

Locations are reused in FFXIII-2 as well you know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

I sure hope its not to the extent of X-2 though


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> 1. Eh, I played it in front of my niece and father. No one I know seems to make a big deal out of it other than people online. I can understand how someone may not care for it but it was ok for me, and this was somewhat before I became a hentai master. Then again, I grew up on Sailor Moon and Power Rangers and I had a fan crush on Spice Girls when I was younger.
> 
> 2. Quite a bit of the dialog was actually better written than FFX, although that's mostly due to how they worked on the script in comparison to FFX (its a long story).
> 
> ...



Your niece is a little girl, so acceptable. You father should question it, strange dad. 

No, it just sucked. FF10 dialog for the most part sucked too. 

How does it NOT make sense? We get a whole game and yet not one of the main characters grow into anything other then what they started off as. Not to mention they made Riku, an annoying side bitch in FF10 a main character. Some dike looking bitch no one gave a fuck about. And Yuna, a women who was ready to sacrifice herself, and turn them to pop star divas with charlie angel poses. Weak as fuck, garbage character development. 

As for you questioning me, now you know how I feel after reading 95% of your post


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it's a rule of the world that anytime someone admits to enjoying FFX-2, their opinion on _everything_ is automatically invalid.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Your niece is a little girl, so acceptable. You father should question it, strange dad.
> 
> No, it just sucked. FF10 dialog for the most part sucked too.
> 
> ...



Rikku was never a side character in FFX, she was one of the main characters...wtf? Do you actually remember FFX? Yuna's personality changed was not only explained in FFX-2 but it made sense if you actually followed FFX's plot. Yuna's personality is almost the same as it was in the latter parts of FFX. FFX-2 is two fucking years after FFX, did you really expect Yuna to be the same as she was in the first fucking half of FFX in a world without Sin now? Yuna started adopting a lot of Tidus' and Riku's personality traits. And that wasn't even Yuna at the beginning doing all the pop diva shit (I wished), it was LeBlanc, who stole Yuna's dressphere.

Paine was less of a bitch and became a closer friend to Riku, Yuna, and the rest of the Gullwings by the end. Yuna became less naive to certain events and became an even more tougher woman than she was at the beginning. Riku....is Riku. At least she somewhat matured over the course of the game. While it wasn't some extreme change in character that you may be used to in other JRPGs but it was there, albeit subtle.

Did you like pay attention to anything in the story at all? Or to the supposedly "horrible" dialog?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> I think it's a rule of the world that anytime someone admits to enjoying FFX-2, their opinion on _everything_ is automatically invalid.


Yes, yes all mighty Krory, please tell me more about this devout law of the world that forbids people from having their own opinions! 


Get over yourself.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Leave it to Esura to get so butthurt over his shit taste in games.  Typical.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Rikku was never a side character in FFX, she was one of the main characters...wtf? Do you actually remember FFX? Yuna's personality changed was not only explained in FFX-2 but it made sense if you actually followed FFX's plot. Yuna's personality is almost the same as it was in the latter parts of FFX. FFX-2 is two fucking years after FFX, did you really expect Yuna to be the same as she was in the first fucking half of FFX in a world without Sin now? Yuna started adopting a lot of Tidus' and Riku's personality traits. And that wasn't even Yuna at the beginning doing all the pop diva shit (I wished), it was LeBlanc, who stole Yuna's dressphere.
> 
> Paine was less of a bitch and became a closer friend to Riku, Yuna, and the rest of the Gullwings by the end. Yuna became less naive to certain events and became an even more tougher woman than she was at the beginning. Riku....is Riku. At least she somewhat matured over the course of the game. While it wasn't some extreme change in character that you may be used to in other JRPGs but it was there, albeit subtle.
> 
> Did you like pay attention to anything in the story at all? Or to the supposedly "horrible" dialog?



Riku was a side character, a useless piece of shit who joined you party (Did anyone use her? Other then you 15 year olds jacking off to her tiny tits and no ass cgi model?) She was annoying, and the definition of why the fuck I hate girly teenage anime characters in my games. 

So Yuna, who had a deep and interesting personality in FF10 becomes more like Tidus (One of the worst main characters of all time) and Riku (Another terrible piece of shit character) yes good way to defend shitty character development. 1up for you! 

Seriously dude, we can fight all day, but at the end of the day. You are the only one I know who is defending this piece of shit story. No one I know, internet or in person, likes the STORY of FF10-2. Why? Cause it's silly, over the top, cheesyness, that can't even be funny when it tries. That's why it sucks dick. 

And yes I pay attention to good stories, but not for something like FF10-2 which I could not even fucking finish cause the story sucked so much balls. I mean honestly, it was one of the worst stories I've ever had to go through. I rather play FF8's story again.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Rikku was never a side character in FFX, she was one of the main characters...wtf? Do you actually remember FFX? Yuna's personality changed was not only explained in FFX-2 but it made sense if you actually followed FFX's plot. Yuna's personality is almost the same as it was in the latter parts of FFX. FFX-2 is two fucking years after FFX, did you really expect Yuna to be the same as she was in the first fucking half of FFX in a world without Sin now? Yuna started adopting a lot of Tidus' and Riku's personality traits. And that wasn't even Yuna at the beginning doing all the pop diva shit (I wished), it was LeBlanc, who stole Yuna's dressphere.
> 
> Paine was less of a bitch and became a closer friend to Riku, Yuna, and the rest of the Gullwings by the end. Yuna became less naive to certain events and became an even more tougher woman than she was at the beginning. Riku....is Riku. At least she somewhat matured over the course of the game. While it wasn't some extreme change in character that you may be used to in other JRPGs but it was there, albeit subtle.
> 
> Did you like pay attention to anything in the story at all? Or to the supposedly "horrible" dialog?



Riku was a side character, a useless piece of shit who joined you party (Did anyone use her? Other then you 15 year olds jacking off to her tiny tits and no ass cgi model?) She was annoying, and the definition of why the fuck I hate girly teenage anime characters in my games. 

So Yuna, who had a deep and interesting personality in FF10 becomes more like Tidus (One of the worst main characters of all time) and Riku (Another terrible piece of shit character) yes good way to defend shitty character development. 1up for you! 

Seriously dude, we can fight all day, but at the end of the day. You are the only one I know who is defending this piece of shit story. No one I know, internet or in person, likes the STORY of FF10-2. Why? Cause it's silly, over the top, cheesyness, that can't even be funny when it tries. That's why it sucks dick. 

And yes I pay attention to good stories, but not for something like FF10-2 which I could not even fucking finish cause the story sucked so much balls. I mean honestly, it was one of the worst stories I've ever had to go through. I rather play FF8's story again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

So yeah, X-2 is horrible(I thought the dress system got repetitive fast), but I don't think XIII-2 will be quite that bad.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2011)

Character portrayal is the number one thing I dislike about X-2.

Yuna's change has reason, yes [events from FFX & Tidus], but the way the game portrayed her just wasn't right. They made the change seem unnatural & really off. 

Rikku didn't "change", but her portrayal in the games went from kindhearted, upbeat girl to ditzy, upbeat girl who served only as eye candy, figure to sell & as a slot for a party member. 

I would work up a rant about X-2 [discussing both its good & bad points, ofc] but i'm too much of a lazy bitch .

---

About comparison of X-2 & XIII-2. I'm not so sure. X-2's battle system was enjoyable, its characters were not. XIII-2's battle systems looks enjoyable, its characters prolly will not. 

We didn't really get much of an insight of Serah in XIII, except that she's just annoying to begin with, so if she's annoying in XIII-2, it won't impact my opinion as much as the change from X's characters to X-2's.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Character portrayal is the number one thing I dislike about X-2.
> 
> Yuna's change has reason, yes [events from FFX & Tidus], but the way the game portrayed her just wasn't right. They made the change seem unnatural & really off.
> 
> ...


?

We didn't? I'm pretty sure I sat through almost a few hours worth of various flashback scenes of Serah covering her life before she got frozen.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

You know 13-2's party characters should had been noel and sazh or noel and lighting.
Dont even fking know what's the porpuse of serah, it's just as if toriyama went Jhon freeman on lighting.
Serah being jhon freeman.
lighting being gordon freeman.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

So is she leaving Snow for Noel?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Who the fuck is Jhon Freeman?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So is she leaving Snow for Noel?



Doubt it. Everything I've seen so far seems to point to the exact opposite.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Doubt it. Everything I've seen so far seems to point to the exact opposite.



So Noel is with Serah in order to make points for lighting? because he wants lighting?
be clear about this esura.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Jhon Freeman?


Gary stu brother of Jhon freeman, created by a fan for a half life 2 fanfic. Google it, it is a super popular meme on the internet and in youtube.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Too bad for Noel Lightning is gay.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> So Noel is with Serah in order to make points for lighting? because he wants lighting?
> be clear about this esura.


There really isn't anything going on with Serah and Noel, and Snow doesn't care about Noel adventuring with Serah. From what I've seen of a few translated scenes in streams, they are more brother and sister like than anything. Nonetheless, this is going to be some good NTR material regardless though. Kisaragi Gunma need to hop on this.


Suigetsu said:


> Gary stu brother of Jhon freeman, created by a fan for a half life 2 fanfic. Google it, it is a super popular meme on the internet and in youtube.



Ok.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Do people really care that much about Final Fantasy pairings? It's like trying to put cardboard cut-outs together.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

There is always something that someone cares about in the world, no matter how absolutely retarded it seems.

I don't care about too many pairings in the series that isn't Cloud/Tifa/Aerith, Tidus/Yuna,  Vanille/Fang, Lightning/Hope and Wakka/Lulu though. I support that Shirou/Rin pairing in Fate too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> Do people really care that much about Final Fantasy pairings? It's like trying to put cardboard cut-outs together.



I don't, was just curious. 

Newer FF since VIII throw the love story so central to the story it makes me feel ill, or maybe that was just every Tidus/Yuna scene.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 22, 2011)

So, I read the ending spoiler. I am less then impressed.

If it is sequal bait for 13-3, then I can safely say I understand why Serah was upgraded to main character. She doesn't have much use other then being a damsel in distress.



Suigetsu said:


> You know 13-2's party characters should had been noel and sazh or noel and lighting.
> Dont even fking know what's the porpuse of serah, it's just as if toriyama went Jhon freeman on lighting.
> Serah being jhon freeman.
> lighting being gordon freeman.



I disagree, 13-2's party should have been Lightning, Sazh, Snow, Fang, Vanille, and Hope. I'll be the first to admit that I didn't like all the characters of 13, but they are the characters of 13. Noel shouldn't exist, and Serah should stay as a NPC. 13-2 should have at least a healthy dose of 13's character, not none at all.

Am I the only person bothered that this game has only two playable character and a series of monster pets? And what it might imply about the game's story...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

@Ibb
Oh you.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

You guys know this is a Pokemon spin-off, rite?

@Sephiroth - Except FFXII. Kind of lacked a "love story." But everything else since FFVIII was basically a romance with bad writing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> @Sephiroth - Except FFXII. Kind of lacked a "love story." But everything else since FFVIII was basically a romance with bad writing.


FFXII was really strong character/dialogue wise(Ignoring Vaan), the best of modern FF in that aspect, I just wish it was more fun to play.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> *FFXII was really strong character/dialogue wise(Ignoring Vaan)*, the best of modern FF in that aspect, I just wish it was more fun to play.



What? No it isn't. That's the aspect that often gets ragged on even by FFXII fans. But that's probably the result of development issues had with FFXII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> What? No it isn't. That's the aspect that often gets ragged on even by FFXII fans. But that's probably the result of development issues had with FFXII.


Compared to X, X-2, and XIII?

It really has no competition.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Compared to X, X-2, and XIII?
> 
> It really has no competition.



Not sure if serious.....

FFXII isn't better than them in that aspect. You better off trying to argue its gameplay merits in FFXII's favor.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not sure if serious.....



Just go play Neptunia Esura.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fail comeback.

I'm not even playing it right now anyways and I never gave any assumptions that I thought highly of it's writing. I've been mostly playing KOFXIII and Corpse Party...which has better characters and dialog than FFXII btw.

VIVA LA CORPSE PARTY!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Too bad for Noel Lightning is gay.


Hope has the hots for Vanille
And Lighting has the hots for fang.
LESBIANS FOR THE LESBIAN GOD!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fail comeback.
> 
> I'm not even playing it right now anyways and I never gave any assumptions that I thought highly of it's writing. I've been mostly playing KOFXIII and Corpse Party...which has better characters and dialog than FFXII btw.


Well go get your Kula HD down then. :^)

Reminded me that I'm still waiting on that patch.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been using King mostly. Not bothering with online until I feel I got my execution at a certain point.

I've been buying way too many fucking games too. FFVI, FFV, Agarest War Zero....I have spending issues. Then again, I got a bonus and I deserve to splurge on myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Should pick up Odin Sphere on PSN.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Go for it.

I'm looking for a decent game I can get for free/cheap with my.....FREE PSN PLUS! Boomshakalaka!

EDIT: Is that skull coming out of her ass?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Go for it.


I'm saying you should. 



> I'm looking for a decent game I can get for free/cheap with my.....FREE PSN PLUS! Boomshakalaka!


There is actually quite a few.



> EDIT: Is that skull coming out of her ass?


Sure why not.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Go for it.
> 
> I'm looking for a decent game I can get for free/cheap with my.....FREE PSN PLUS! Boomshakalaka!
> 
> EDIT: Is that skull coming out of her ass?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peJhJMciSXE[/YOUTUBE]

Answer my quesiton esura.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm saying you should.


Oh. I did always want to play it though.




> There is actually quite a few.


Sonic CD! YEAH!

I'm going to buy all the FF games so I don't have to bother disturbing my precious PS1 copies.




> Sure why not.


I was actually being serious. Is it?


Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did on the other page dude.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

Balthier and Larsa's dialogue > FFXIII as a whole.

And I didn't even care about XII. And I liked XIII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was actually being serious. Is it?



Look a little closer and you will see that her rib cage is exposed from the back in which the wings/hands and fire come from.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Balthier and Larsa's dialogue* *> FFXIII as a whole.*
> 
> And I didn't even care about XII. And I liked XIII.


 

I hated both of them. I hated when they talk. My least favorite characters in that game by far.



Sephiroth said:


> Look a little closer and you will see that her rib cage is exposed from the back in which the wings/hands and fire come from.



Thats....pretty fucked up. Let me guess.....Skullgirls?

I've never seen her before.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats....pretty fucked up. Let me guess.....Skullgirls?



Yes, she is THE Skullgirl, Marie.

Also part of my team.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes, she is THE Skullgirl, Marie.
> 
> Also part of my team.



That game taking too fucking long to come out.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hated both of them. I hated when they talk. My least favorite characters in that game by far.



And most people's favorites. Most consider Balthier the game's only redeeming quality. You continue to show how big of an outlier you are in the bell curve of the gaming community.

Although sometimes, that's a good thing. At least when it's popular to hate on a good game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> That game taking too fucking long to come out.



It's gonna be out late Jan.

Almost here, will pretty much drop every other fighter for it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2011)

>Hating Balthier

Why am i not surprised the living embodiment of all the worst parts of the FF fanbase would hate one of the best characthers in the series?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And most people's favorites. Most consider Balthier the game's only redeeming quality. You continue to show how big of an outlier you are in the bell curve of the gaming community.
> 
> Although sometimes, that's a good thing. At least when it's popular to hate on a good game.


You really know nothing of the gaming community then. 



Sephiroth said:


> It's gonna be out late Jan.
> 
> Almost here, will pretty much drop every other fighter for it.



Eh, I don't see myself dropping UMvC3 for it. Maybe KOFXIII though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Hating Balthier
> 
> Why am i not surprised the living embodiment of all the worst parts of the FF fanbase would hate one of the best characthers in the series?



Basch was better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Balthier was in my party always.

Well he is the main character though, so I guess that is normal.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

I always had Basch, Vaan (hated him, but he wasn't bad gameplay wise), and Ashe in my squad until I got half way through the game.

That's when I quit.

Basch was such a beast. Balthier felt like a wannabe Han Solo. I always saw Basch as the main character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I always had Basch, Vaan (hated him, but he wasn't bad gameplay wise), and Ashe in my squad until I got half way through the game.
> 
> That's when I quit.
> 
> Basch was such a beast. Balthier felt like a wannabe Han Solo.



How could you not even use god tier Fran?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fran has the weakest stats in the game. I like her and all, but I did not feel like wasting time using her.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

Stats are so close it really doesn't matter, sure Vaan is the strongest but not by alot.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> You really know nothing of the gaming community then.



Lol, yeah. My almost 10 years of gaming forum experience before I stopped and kinda settled here, with a strong concentration on Final Fantasy, as well as full on research of gaming reviews on just about every major gaming site and channel shows I know nothing. Yet every once in a while you mention "that's not what people think on another forum I go to" and wonder why no one agrees with you here.

I'm the one that doesn't know.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lol, yeah. My almost 10 years of gaming forum experience before I stopped and kinda settled here, with a strong concentration on Final Fantasy, as well as full on research of gaming reviews on just about every major gaming site and channel shows I know nothing. Yet every once in a while you mention "that's not what people think on another forum I go to" and wonder why no one agrees with you here.
> 
> I'm the one that doesn't know.



Yeah, you know absolutely nothing, your previous rash generalizations as well as this post confirms it. No one asked for your resume.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura still showing his weird FF tastes I see?


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

You're confusing "weird" with "wrong."


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't want to get spoiled on this game, do not read any FF wikis about FFXIII-2. It gives away every last ending.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

RACISTS the lot of you


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok......

I just bought AC Revelations new for the cheap cheap, so I'm even more hyped for Noel's Ezio gear.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

Balthier and Larsa > better than the whole FF13 cast and 12 cast.

Cid and Gabranth also get honorable mentions as being decent in 12.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

Weak Sales for FFXIII-2 on Xbox 360 in Japan
Only 10,000 units sold on Xbox 360 in Japan for Square-Enix's latest blockbuster.



> As reported yesterday, Final Fantasy XIII-2 sold 525,271 PS3 copies in Japan on its first day of availability; pretty good numbers for the sequel, and a little over 62 percent of shipped stock. But how did the Xbox 360 version do? As you might imagine, not nearly as well.
> 
> According to Andriasang, the Xbox 360 version of Final Fantasy XIII-2 debuted on Japanese sales charts at number 48 selling only 10,000 units, or 30.23 percent of shipped stock.
> 
> While the PS3 version did fare better, it seems that the game launched with sales well lower than its predecessor overall. Final Fantasy XIII launched to the tune of 1.5 million copies sold, putting Final Fantasy XIII-2's launch sales at around a third of the original. What's to blame for the lower sales? It would seem that waning female interest is at least partially the culprit, as interest among female gamers declined from 31.3 percent for the original game to 22.2 percent for the sequel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Are people surprised any XBox 360 title sells like shit in Japan...?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Gabranth was ok...all the Judges were. That little bastard Larsa irritated me personally.

I used to try to kill Larsa when he was a guest at every chance I get. 

EDIT: Damn...I need to quote more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

Japan hates the 360, this has always been established fact  most japanese developers when developing for 360 clearly state that they are looking for overseas target markets cause they know the japanese market will go for PS3 automatically.

Its as simple as the Dark Souls or Final Fantasy 13 launches with 360 being everywhere else and PS3 exclusive in Japan. Cause both From and SE knew they were just throwing money out the window like that


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> ?
> 
> We didn't? I'm pretty sure I sat through almost a few hours worth of various flashback scenes of Serah covering her life before she got frozen.



It covered her story, not so much of her character & development except that she's a nice girl.



Sephiroth said:


> So is she leaving Snow for Noel?


She _should_ but no, it's not happening.



Esura said:


> There really isn't anything going on with Serah and Noel, and Snow doesn't care about Noel adventuring with Serah. From what I've seen of a few translated scenes in streams, they are more brother and sister like than anything. Nonetheless, this is going to be some good NTR material regardless though.



I didn't interpret it as a sibling bond thing. I think what they have is a loyal type of friendship, that _could_ pass for romance, but wasn't intended to be nor is canon. 



Ibb said:


> I disagree, 13-2's party should have been Lightning, Sazh, Snow, Fang, Vanille, and Hope. I*'ll be the first to admit that I didn't like all the characters of 13, but they are the characters of 13.* Noel shouldn't exist, and Serah should stay as a NPC. 13-2 should have at least a healthy dose of 13's character, not none at all.



Totally agree with you but you're definitely not the first to say that you don't like all of the characters in XIII. 



Suigetsu said:


> *Hope has the hots for Vanille*
> And Lighting has the hots for fang.
> LESBIANS FOR THE LESBIAN GOD!!!]



.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

Leave it to Esura to hate one of only three people in all of FFXII to have common sense.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, Hope and Vanille are lesbians.

C wut I did thar?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> It covered her story, not so much of her character & development except that she's a nice girl.


What development could Serah possibly had? Aside from the flashback, she was in crystal form for like 95% of the game.



> I didn't interpret it as a sibling bond thing. I think what they have is a loyal type of friendship, that _could_ pass for romance, but wasn't intended to be nor is canon.




Yeah, true.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2011)

What I'm saying is, as said before, we just didn't get an insight on her actual character.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 22, 2011)

XIII had "characters"? I thought it was just a random team assembled where only two people cared about the underlying plot?

Hope technically didn't give a shit, Vanille and Fang were coincidental, and Sazh's story deserved his own game. Story started for Serah and only Lightning and Snow even knew her. Then they were all together when they became l'Cie like a freak accident.

What they did was "let's take these people who live in this world and force them into working together for one goal" instead of, what I personally like, "let's take these people with the same implicit goals that accomplish their own specific interests and make them come together to work towards it."


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2011)

^ I thought that was the intention .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

X had that kind of scenario. Everyone wanted to kill sin, but nobody knew how to 

Infact, it wasn't just the team. Literally everyone in the world wanted Sin dead, and that's what make it cohesive. You knew the story had to end with Sin because he was the crux of the entire FFX world for hundreds and hundreds of years. And Tidus and his father tied into it as outliers.

This is what i hated most about FFX-2. They threw all of that skeleton out for a weak substitute of charlies angels hunting monsters or whatever. And it didn't work in the very least.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> X had that kind of scenario. Everyone wanted to kill sin, but nobody knew how to
> 
> Infact, it wasn't just the team. Literally everyone in the world wanted Sin dead, and that's what make it cohesive. You knew the story had to end with Sin because he was the crux of the entire FFX world for hundreds and hundreds of years. And Tidus and his father tied into it as outliers.
> 
> This is what i hated most about FFX-2. They threw all of that skeleton out for a weak substitute of *charlies angels hunting monsters or whatever*. And it didn't work in the very least.



Just forgot about Vegnagun huh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2011)

Vegnagun was a threat?


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

I brought up Vegnagun because it, Shuyin, and Lenne are a product of the Yu Yevon shenanigans.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> X had that kind of scenario. Everyone wanted to kill sin, but nobody knew how to
> 
> Infact, it wasn't just the team. Literally everyone in the world wanted Sin dead, and that's what make it cohesive. You knew the story had to end with Sin because he was the crux of the entire FFX world for hundreds and hundreds of years. And Tidus and his father tied into it as outliers.
> 
> This is what i hated most about FFX-2. They threw all of that skeleton out for a weak substitute of charlies angels hunting monsters or whatever. And it didn't work in the very least.



Not really

All of10's cast was related in someway to Yuna, very closely at that.

Only Tidus and Jecht were the outliers, in fact that was the point.

Those two were culturally different and thus they pushed an idea of "Hey let's try it this way..."

Well if you ignore the Albhed who'd been saying that shit for centuries...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .


I take you liked the LESBIANS FOR THE LESBIAN GOD! pic, did you?
So... Noel has the hots for Lighting??? Yes, Maybe or No?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2011)

Who the fuck is Noel?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 23, 2011)

Some time traveling person who has a OTP relationship with Serah and time travels in a magnificent J-Pop world.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

Another queer character they added to FFXIII-2.

As if Square didn't have _enough_ androgynous and ambiguous characters in their games...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not really
> 
> All of10's cast was related in someway to Yuna, very closely at that.
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about Yuna, i was talking about everyone's relationship with Sin connecting them to the overall plot. Yuna may have been apart of it, but at the same time, it was still tied with Sin and how they had to defeat it/him


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

What's that got to do with FF13 though?


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What's that got to do with FF13 though?



I think he is trying to say that FFX characters and goals were more cohesive than FFXIII's. He was trying to follow up on Faust's previous post about FFXIII.

As much as I like FFXIII characters and story, I can't really disagree on that one.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 23, 2011)

F*r*aust        .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 23, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I take you liked the LESBIANS FOR THE LESBIAN GOD! pic, did you?
> So... Noel has the hots for Lighting??? Yes, Maybe or No?



 for the Hope x Vanille snippet. 




NO, OMG NO. through my biased perspective, he'd have more of a chance of liking Serah than Lightning for sure.





why not *Frost*?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think he is trying to say that FFX characters and goals were more cohesive than FFXIII's. He was trying to follow up on Faust's previous post about FFXIII.
> 
> As much as I like FFXIII characters and story, I can't really disagree on that one.



How do you keep fucking up his name. That's like me calling you Eura instead of Esura...


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 23, 2011)

I may be wrong but does Noel have the same voice as one of the NPC's from Skyrim? (for those that play Skyrim)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep he did Skyrim.

This looks like his first major role, looks like they went all out on voice actors eh?


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

Shitty VAs to match the shitty writing and characterizations?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> why not *Frost*?



I think it was taken.  But since I hate numbers in names I always misspell them (like I used to be emeruhld because emerald was always taken).

Insignificant VAs to match the insignificant characters in an insignificant sequel of one of the most insignificant FFs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2011)

He's not going to be on and on about sweetroll is he


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

He was...

But then he took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

STOP RIGHT THERE YOU CRIMINAL SCUM!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 23, 2011)

well poor little ol' me doesn't have skyrim . i'm only thinking of "stop! you have violated the law..."





also i like how noel is from the future but it looks like serah came from a more later era.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

Square should just give the Japanese fanboys what they want and scrap this whole game for a dating sim with Serah ending with her getting gangbanged by Snow and Noel.

DICKSUCKING TIME!

And of course all the sex scenes will have various upbeat J-pop songs to mellow the mood out.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 23, 2011)

I approve of this. Except Snow needs to shave first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2011)

are they releasing this outside of Japan?


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

Of course, it's a Final Fantasy, and multi-platform. 

Should sell as badly as like hotcakes.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> He's not going to be on and on about sweetroll is he


We find out the real reason he goes back in time is someone stole his sweetroll.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2011)

I bet it was someone with a curved sword.  CURVED. SWORD.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I bet it was someone with a curved sword.  CURVED. SWORD.



Maybe _he_ was the Dragonborn and he just didn't know it yet.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Square should just give the Japanese fanboys what they want and scrap this whole game for a dating sim with Serah ending with her getting gangbanged by Snow and Noel.
> 
> DICKSUCKING TIME!
> 
> And of course all the sex scenes will have various upbeat J-pop songs to mellow the mood out.



They're already whoring out the franchise, so yeah, I support this post.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> How do you keep fucking up his name. That's like me calling you Eura instead of Esura...



Because when I look over at the user name my eyes reads over the "r". Until he started correcting me recently, I really thought it was Faust, not Fraust.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 23, 2011)

BightlyGoob .









lol this convo


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

Typical Esua.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

Ah, mah biggest hater Kory.


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2011)

You mean Koy.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

Dont play "Koy" with me!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Esua, when I think of saying that in my head it comes out like baby talk, wtf.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

Gnome. You avt/sig is epic. That is all.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't wait for Darksiders 2.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

I just hope Death doesn't suck as much as War.

It was War, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

War was awesome. Krory don't be hating on my games hoe


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> I just hope Death doesn't suck as much as War.
> 
> It was War, right?



Stick to hating on FF.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

With Gnome on this one. Krory I usually like your trolling. But don't be messing with them good games


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

The game was excellent.

The character was not.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

The character is just cut and dry, like Link but with the ability to talk...a little.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

And Link is not an excellent character.

Iconic? Yes. But not excellent.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

I know he's not, but you used the word "suck" before, not "not excellent".


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

And to suck, one must be not excellent.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, but I was refuting him sucking, not about him being excellent, just making that clear. I don't think he sucks, and I don't think he's excellent either.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

War was a decent character. He was Kratos without the shouting. Some epic little lines once in awhile "No, not alone" was awesome. Either way loved being him cause he was a badass. Death looks even more badass though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't believe in saying someone is a decent character, then comparing them to Kratos.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

Kratos was a decent character in GoW1. I even like him in Ghost of Sparta. Otherwise he shouts far to much in the other games. Though who gives a fuck in the end when you are punching your brother's face in. I sure don't


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

I would.

I like my brother.


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2011)

I played Darksiders and...War sucks balls. Such a shitty character indeed. I agree with Krory on this one.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

Esura agreeing with Krory. The fuck is the world coming too............Oh right FFXIII-2 is coming out.

End times indeed.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

It doesn't count because Esua also thinks the FF series has good characters.

SPOILER ALERT: It doesn't.


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2011)

*Insert random FF character* > War

War is the most bland, generic looking fucker I've ever had the chance of playing with. Now Death looks awesome from what I've seen of Darksiders 2...but considering I don't really care for Darksiders I'd probably bargin bin Darksiders 2 if its considerably better.

Actually, if there was an award for "Worst video game character in gaming history", War would surely take home the prize, with Zeke from Infamous and Tingle close behind.

I can't enjoy a game with shitty main characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Insert random FF character* > War
> 
> War is the most bland, generic looking fucker I've ever had the chance of playing with. Now Death looks awesome from what I've seen of Darksiders 2...but considering I don't really care for Darksiders I'd probably bargin bin Darksiders 2 if its considerably better.
> 
> ...



I would take this post serious and post reasons why you are so wrong. BUT I'ma pull a Krory and just state that you think FF10-2 has good characters. Makes your opinion as whole, shit 

Least on characters. FYI Zeke has great character development. If you played Infamous 2. But you probably didn't. Cause everytime I tell you good games to play you play something horrible. 

Btw who the fuck is tingle? Sounds like a FF character.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Tingle was the only Zelda character given an ounce of personality.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cause whatever I say to defend War/Zeke you'll just say "They were annoying, dumb, boring." same reasons I'll give why Riku, Yuna, Tidus, lighting, snow, and just about every other FF character out there is bad. There's no reason to. Seeing as in the end, you'll have your views on characters I like and I'll have mine.
> 
> War was a brute, he didn't need to be anything other then a horseman sent to begin the war. He fucked up, he became a slave, broke out of contract eventually, and called on his four brothers. Complicated character? No. Most interesting character? No. But a badass who fucks shit up? yes. And Lolz at generic character. War is a comic book style character. We don't see that in gaming much besides games from Blizzard or Warhammer. So how was he generic. If anything he looked badass. Again though, you like Nomura's art so...yeah...
> 
> ...



I am. See...was that so hard? Now I understand why you like the friend.

Respect. 

I'll do my reply when I get off work tonight. Don't feel like typing too much right now.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

inb4 "urwrong"


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't count how many replies and reps I've now gotten with the sig image, in other news.  It's glorious.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Everyone here is wrong.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmmmm War was a very plain bland character, he lacked the guts or the euphoria to be the horseman of war.
It should had been something like Kharn from warhammer, Skulls for the skull throne, tear, smash and rip everything that moves and crosses your path!

Kratos was pretty cool in GOW1 and GOW ghost of sparta, in 2 it was... fine.
But 3 was outrageous.
Yeah, graphics dont make a game good.

Anyways Death looks like a more interesting character with more depth and better dialogue, He reminds me of a Protoss yeah.

Btw Esura, srly the chars of every Toriyama game suck balls. And he completely ripped apart the chars of FF-X with his X-2 bs. Riku has a char regression and yuna is... fking wierd. Pain has no personality whatsoever and has no fking back story.
It's written BAAAAAAADLY. and if you like that shit then srsly it would be like saying: I fking like poop and I DONT give a fack about what anybody thinks.

That or: I know it's full of sh*t but I like it anyways.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Esua likes Twilight.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

You joking right, Gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

I wish I was.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2011)

Does this game have levels? meanign can you level up


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, Esua is a Twifag.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Which means any criticism on literature or literature devices made by Esua, will be promptly ignored by me.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> Does this game have levels? meanign can you level up



Crystarium system. Linear stat boosts. Boring.

I would actually rather have random stat boosts like Kingodm Hearts or just have everything go up by one or two than have Crystarium again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Crystarium system. Linear stat boosts. Boring.
> 
> I would actually rather have random stat boosts like Kingodm Hearts or just have everything go up by one or two than have Crystarium again.



Grandia has a nice system in it the more you use spells and attacks the stronger you get along with the normal stat boosts you normally have when you level.
Same for chrono cross that gives random stat boosts in boss fights and sometimes normal encounters even though you don't really level.

Better than the crystarium in the end of it all you just kill the same thing over and over to get points and just pour it in to max it out no real thought is required in it and it's linear.
At least with FFX some thought was required should have improved on that instead.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Crystarium system. Linear stat boosts. Boring.
> 
> I would actually rather have random stat boosts like Kingodm Hearts or just have everything go up by one or two than have Crystarium again.



yep, main reason i hated ff13 was that shitty system. fuckin retards, fuckin retards.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I wish I was.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Crystarium system. Linear stat boosts. Boring.
> 
> I would actually rather have random stat boosts like Kingodm Hearts or just have everything go up by one or two than have Crystarium again.



It's different than FF13's. From what the person I followed on Youtube said, it is much less linear. Take that how you will.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, 'cause you assign the stat you know you're gonna get to whatever role you want. From what I know at least that's the only difference.

Either way, I'd rather just the sphere grid again. When you're able to branch off you're really able to make the kind of character you want, not the kind of character they're forcing you to have.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, its fuck with Esura day ain't it?

Fuck all you flucking haters. Bah humbug.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes, its fuck with Esura day ain't it?
> 
> Fuck all you flucking haters. Bah humbug.




**


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

A sphere grid would be nice, that's one of the better FF systems.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

is this from planet of the apes?


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Take your stinking paws off me, you damn dirty ape!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2011)

just saw the Rise of the planet of the apes for the third time last night. I love that movie.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

I never watched it yet. I haven't watched too many non-anime movies as of late, well any newer ones. Watched Rambo: First Blood and The Last Dragon for the umptenth time though. 

Playtime is over Leroy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2011)

I def recommend it. It's actually my fave movie of 2011.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

For some reason that reminds me I want to re-watch X-Men: First Class because James McAvoy as Xavier is a pimp.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I def recommend it. It's actually my fave movie of 2011.



yeah it was my favorite movie of 2011 as well.
It's so good that it actuallty re-places the classic rise of the planet of the apes. But the original classic cannot and will never be replaced, that tim burton re-make was steaming goat turth.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

>Tim Burton
>Shit

Kind of redundant.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

I like Nightmare Before Christmas and Corpse Bride.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I def recommend it. It's actually my fave movie of 2011.



It looks good, I'll try it out one of these days.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

I never liked Planet of the Apes much, but the new one was amazing.


Krory said:


> For some reason that reminds me I want to re-watch X-Men: First Class because James McAvoy as Xavier is a pimp.



Hell yeah, best X-men movie by far imo.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

Not that it's hard to do since every other X-Men movie has been awful...

But it was still an amazing movie.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 25, 2011)

Second X-Men was best of original 3. Though the third shouldn't have been made. First was good for an introductory movie, but otherwise nothing special.

First Class is a first class movie. If only those side characters weren't shit with shitty powers.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

>Banshee
>Havoc
>Beast
>Azrael
>Darwin
>Shit

What kind of world do I live in...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Banshee *visually not well done*
> >Havoc *only good one*
> >Beast *also visually not well done, looked like wolfman or teen wolf costume*
> >Azrael *barely even a character[, but second to havoc*
> ...



Emma Frost, though I like her name, was also shit. Cool powers, but terrible acting.

Magneto, Xavier, and Shaw were the reason the movie was amazing. Mystique's character was also good, but as far as side characters Havoc and Darwin were the best powers and Beast had the best, and (personally) most unexpected, character development.

EDIT: yeah, like XIII's characters [/sortaontopic]


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I like Nightmare Before Christmas and Corpse Bride.



heeeeey.... nightmare before christmas was a pretty cool movie


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

Nightmare Before Christmas wasn't directed by Tim Burton, which is why it was good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't like Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

Nope      .


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't like Edward Scissorhands?



I tough it was a cool movie. Imo there was a time when burton wasnt shit... but then he became one.
Alice in wonderland sucked balls, he didnt do the script so there is no wonder.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

He hardly ever wrote in the first place. Was mostly a director. Hell, has only written four movies.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

I've never liked Tim Burton, especially his Batman. There's just something so obtrusive about his directing and style that he uses in Every.Single.Movie that I just find disgusting.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2011)

He's ok IMO. Nothing special though, little overrated. 

X-Men First Class was good. Didn't love the ending through.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the sequels.

And the Deadpool and Venom movies since the guys that wrote Zombieland are writing it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm looking forward to the sequels.
> 
> And the Deadpool and Venom movies since the guys that wrote Zombieland are writing it.



did you read the deadpool script? It reeked of ryan raynolds being all mary sue and Ajacks was just your typical generic bad guy in a gun action movie. Pretty mehh...

It should had been sins of the past meets deadpool and death annual 98. I guess I will have to do it personally once a reboot comes.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

The Deadpool script isn't even written yet...

They're doing Zombieland 2 and Venom first.

Anything you find in the interwebs is fake.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> The Deadpool script isn't even written yet...
> 
> They're doing Zombieland 2 and Venom first.
> 
> Anything you find in the interwebs is fake.



Didnt you know that the deadpool script was leaked? If they are remaking it then I would be super glad.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

It couldn't have been leaked since they didn't even write it yet, as I just said. The Deadpool movie has been in development Hell since Marvel wants to focus on the Venom movie instead and its the same writers, and the writers are also still attached to Zombieland 2 and a possible Zombieland television series. Deadpool is also on hold due to Ryan Reynolds' dedication to Green Lantern which was already greenlit for at least one, and possibly two, sequels.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^

 Hmmmm interesting...

But greenlantern movie sucked no? Oh well I dont like Ryan Raynolds any longer anyways.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Not Spiderman's Venom right?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 26, 2011)

they can really improve on green lantern, that's why they're doing it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait, Green Lantern is getting a sequel? :gag


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2011)

They just fucked up I heard with Green. They can def make it work. RR is a great actor too.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> ^^^
> 
> Hmmmm interesting...
> 
> But greenlantern movie sucked no? Oh well I dont like Ryan Raynolds any longer anyways.



I thought it was one of the better superhero movies. Better than, say, Thor. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleston were excellent (and I look forward to Hiddleston playing a more appropriate Loki in the Avengers), but overall the movie was just bad.




Sephiroth said:


> Not Spiderman's Venom right?



Yes, Spider-Man's Venom. It's supposed to encompass part of his solo-comic career as an anti-hero. No other information except the fact that Topher Grace will absolutely not be in it. 




crazymtf said:


> They just fucked up I heard with Green. They can def make it work. RR is a great actor too.



I'm not familiar with the source material of Green Lantern much, but I still found the movie entertaining. There were certainly much, much worse. Ryan Reynolds was good, and usually is. From what I understand, he fits Hal Jordan's personality with his typecasting and I think he'd make a good Wade if they did it right (at least they're going to break the fourth wall).


----------



## Fraust (Dec 26, 2011)

My true comic book desire is an R-rated Spider-man featuring Carnage, or just a Carnage solo movie. I just need it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

He could make a good wade, but it all depends on the script and story that they tell. If they go with sins of the past meets death annual 98 then it will be best comic book movie ever!
But if they go with this... supposed leaked script then the movie will be meh... quite mehh..
Basically the main chick was vanessa, a girl that was a bitch to wade and dumped him for kane and stuff. Besides Ajax in first movie would be a waste for emotions and development. They should better go in a chronological way like in the comics.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

There was only ever one decent Carnage story arc, anyway.

Hardly worth a movie.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 26, 2011)

I know I'm contributing this off-topic discussion but I like Ryan Reynolds.

The guy just works well as a lovable asshole type of character. Just Friends isn't a great (or good) movie, but his part makes the whole thing work.

Same for Blade Trinity, shit movie but Ryan Reynolds played a solid part in the role he was given.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

To try and steer this thread to some ontopicness, anyone have FFXIII-2 preordered?

This and Xenoblade are preordered!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't preorder games, except Diablo 3, which is probably the only game I've preorded in 6 years.

Edit: Nvm, I think I preorded Darksiders, other than that though...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I like Ryan Reynolds as well, hopefully the Deadpool movie gets started soon.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I wanted that Episode 1 book for FFXIII-2 so I preordered.

I'm actually curious on when they'll make a FFXIII-3 considering how 2 ends. Or I wonder will they do an Assassin's Creed 2 and make the final final chapter DLC.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I preorded Darksiders for a War action figure thing. And preorded D3 collectors edition because it comes with a lot of shit. My honest non-trolling opinion on XIII-3 is that they probably won't make it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

My honest opinion is that SE should stay the hell away from FF compilations.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> My honest opinion is that SE should stay the hell away from FF compilations.



That's not realistic though  cus' they never will.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, I preorded Darksiders for a War action figure thing. And preorded D3 collectors edition because it comes with a lot of shit. My honest non-trolling opinion on XIII-3 is that they probably won't make it.


They have to do something about that ending though. That's a retarded way to end off the FFXIII series.



zenieth said:


> My honest opinion is that SE should stay the hell away from FF compilations.



Its a mixed bag for me. I don't think they should make a mainline FF game with compilations in mind at the start personally. What made the Compilation of FFVII interesting for fans of FFVII is because it wasn't in mind at the start. It was an interesting project that, although hit and miss with some titles, managed to revive interest in FFVII.

After this, instead of doing compilations for the newest entries, go ahead and do some for FFVI or VIII or IX or something.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> They have to do something about that ending though. That's a retarded way to end off the FFXIII series.



You already know the ending?


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You already know the ending?



Oh yeah, I know almost everything gameplay wise. Aside from endings I'm still somewhat in the shadow on quite a few events in the story though.

I know the main ending and all of the Paradox endings, a few of the bosses including the final boss, a bit of the monsters, weapons, items, etc. about it.

Oh, and before you ask, no, being spoiled do not ruin a game for me. 10 years ago I would of cried afoul on being spoiled on an RPG but its all about the journey to me now. Like half the games I played this gen I've been spoiled on prior to playing, even Bioshock.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Well if you already know the premise to the story you can kind of tell how it will end. Like the end of a detective show episode, you know the good guy is going to solve the case, but whats important is how he does it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Well if you already know the premise to the story you can kind of tell how it will end. *Like the end of a detective show episode, you know the good guy is going to solve the case, but whats important is how he does it.*



Exactly, that's it right there. All about the journey.

Oh boy when this release here the fan rage will be hilarious. The ending is that bad. Like Third Birthday bad. I hope the rest of the game's plot is ok otherwise I'm going to have to join on that Toriyama hate bandwagon.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm glad I read the ending, made me not to want to buy it. Now I'm getting it for free, so gonna see how bad the story actually is...I have a bad feeling


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm still going to buy it because I like FFXIII, the gameplay looks promising, and the plot...the journey up til the ending seems promising. Also the soundtrack is banging.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

It would be pretty interesting to see the heroes fail in the end, and the consequences of their failure.

Is that one of the endings?


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It would be pretty interesting to see the heroes fail in the end, and the consequences of their failure.
> 
> Is that one of the endings?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, that's the ending pretty much. I'm not joking. That's the main ending. Everyone but Hope and Noel and Caius is fucking dead. EVERYONE. And there is a bonus scene at the end provided you unlock all the Paradox endings (like dead ends in visual novels) and do all the Historia Crux stuff which pretty much ends the entire fucking game on a goddamn cliffhanger (Caius talking about causing CHAOS!) which is why hella people speculating a FFXIII-3 even more now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I only skimmed the first part to avoid spoiler, but now I'm interested, I want to see blood.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

It should have everyone die and not have 3 people live. Then it will redeem itself in my eyes. 

Yes, I have ridiculous stipulations. 

But this is a ridiculous game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

liek omfg liek serah is liek soooo k00l


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

And den Snow is liek soo coool, cuz his name is liek Snow which is soo coool.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Krory said:


> liek omfg liek serah is liek soooo k00l




Was that suppose to be a mockery/parody of a 14 year old Japanese schoolgirl or Esura?


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Was that suppose to be a mockery/parody of a 14 year old Japanese schoolgirl or Esura?



Obviously the former.

Otherwise I would've gone... "omfg liek serah is sooooooooo hot she iz mai waifu"


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Touche.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Come on now, we've mocked Esura enough as it is


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

On that note.

Can the world repopulate with three hermaphrodites?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe most hermaphrodites are sterile, iirc.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Welp, sucks to be them.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

I was gonna pre-order, but then I took one of Serah's arrows to the knee.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

I was gonna pre-order, then I oh screw it, I was never going to pre-order this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoever is buying this- prepare for DLC up the arsehole


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Well of course, Square's already said that. Durr.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

People in this section tend to demonize DLC, I wonder how many hypocrites this game will produce.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

I will buy any DLC that gives me extra achievements or the Ezio costume.

But pay for weapons or costumes for Serah? Srsly? An FF has never been so hard that you need a stronger weapon to get through it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> People in this section tend to demonize DLC, I wonder how many hypocrites this game will produce.



I don't have problems with DLC like for Lords of Shadows and shit. I have problems with significant day one DLC (fucking Catwoman lol, one of the reasons I haven't bought AC yet). I'm indifferent to minor DLC shit like costumes and color palletes in fighting games and certain RPGs though and I do buy some here and there.

And holy fucking shit its snowing in Ohio.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats the thing, significant Day 1 DLC exist in very very few games, and people here like to act like it's the worst thing to happen in gaming history.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

I find it funny when people bitch about Day 1 DLC that has absolutely no consequence on the story, or even very little to do with it...

...but approve of DLC that should have been in the game in the first place since it fills in gaps or directly links to the story, just because it comes out later. Like Castlevania and ACII.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Thats the thing, significant Day 1 DLC exist in very very few games, and people here like to act like it's the worst thing to happen in gaming history.


I know that many people dislike day one DLC in general though. Day 1 DLC is ok for costumes and some other insignificant bonus shit to me but fighting game characters, portions of the main single player campaign, and other shit like that as Day 1 DLC is a no no for me.

Yeah, I know its a bit of a slippery slope and its pretty hard to make a point across to companies when you are buying this DLC but refused to buy another DLC for reasons insignificant to publishers.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

I want horse armor.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Let's face it, DLC is a Godsend.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought color unlocks for Arcana Heart 3 and Knives Chau for Scott Pilgrim awhile back so I'm part of the problem now. 

Its why I haven't bitched bout DLC as much as I used to. No right to.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 27, 2011)

Gears DLC is probably my favorite.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2011)

The game's story is shit... Seriously what have they done to the franchise


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

The same thing that they did over twenty years ago - it's shit naturally.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh yeah, I know almost everything gameplay wise. Aside from endings I'm still somewhat in the shadow on quite a few events in the story though.



Ok so answer this few questions.

Lighting gets happy ending?
Noel goes for Lighting?
Is Fang Back?
Is serah a fucking bitch that will be again the fking bitch in the next xiii?


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok so answer this few questions.
> 
> Lighting gets happy ending?
> Noel goes for Lighting?
> ...



No (lol),
No,
No, and....
No (lol)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

> the next xiii?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2011)

If everyone dies why call it XIII?


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Because Square clearly hasn't given a fuck about their franchises in over two decades.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2011)

What are you talking about?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Selling it out like a cheap hooker that can put out work for her pimp isn't care and love.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

XIII-2 is completely pointless to start with. XIII already had a solid story, & since it was supposed to end there, putting this new time travel / chaos / paradox shit is absolutely unnecessary. It's only shitty fanservice.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> XIII-2 is completely pointless to start with. XIII already had a solid story, & since it was supposed to end there, putting this new time travel / chaos / paradox shit is absolutely unnecessary. It's only shitty fanservice.



They wanted to reuse assets and push out another game, like pretty much every other developer out. Due to the nature of the series they never really was able to capitalize on previous assets unless they do a direct sequel.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know about DLC 

Just look at Nintendo we got a lions share of content for SSB Brawl and we didn't have to pay a damn cent after the initial cost of the game itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

DLC is for losers.


Anyway, this game seemed cool but it's also for losers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> No (lol),
> No,
> No, and....
> No (lol)



so... what was the fking porpuse of the fking game then? wasnt it to give lighting a happy ending?
They really want to make a xiii-3 right?

Also why do you say that lighting has a navel ring?? you sick pervert bastard.
This games sucks, I am NOT getting this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

They are probably already making XIII-3.


They probably made it at the same time as 15 other FFXIII games. They are crazy hard over this franchise for some reason.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe its because its their first FF on a PS3/360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Nah.

It's because they are perverts and FFXIII has the most lifelike titties of the entire series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

This title is not doing good in Japan.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Compared to previous FF games? Its a flop. But considering the nature of this game and how fast it was developed due to reuse of assets and stuff, it wont really be a loss for Square money wise I speculate. Probably be a loss for some fan's patience though.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad those assets they're reusing are clearly not that favorable.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't worry, FFXIII-3 will be an improvement.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory, when did you get a PR job at Square?


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Like seven years ago.

FFXIII-2 is still a huge success! We rikey Rightning.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Will there be a reggae remix of Crazy Chocobo?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

No worry, square know Finaru Fantaaji westaan gameu. Get sales from Amerika.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

We at Square Enixu announce reboot of Finaru Fantajii


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Will it be done by Atari?


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Speciaru announcement

Square-Enixu will be corraborating with Capcom and Ninja Theory to bring you EXCERRENTU FINARU FANTAJII!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> They wanted to reuse assets and push out another game, like pretty much every other developer out. Due to the nature of the series they never really was able to capitalize on previous assets unless they do a direct sequel.



Before the XIII-2 started though, they said they'd make a sequel if fans wanted it. That's what I'm going at here; they weren't intending on branching the game out any more unless fans were keen on it. Yeah, they'd bring in new assets but this sequel isn't needed.




oh yeah i forgot they were money milking too .



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's because they are perverts and FFXIII has the most lifelike titties of the entire series.



eh. 
Serah & Vanille's boobs look like spheres that were sliced in half & glued to their chest. Looks a little unnatural, to me. 


X-2 had the most lifelike boobs, imo.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Would SE personified wear leopard prints or zebra stripes?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Cow prints surely.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Speciaru announcement
> 
> Square-Enixu will be corraborating with Capcom and Ninja Theory to bring you EXCERRENTU FINARU FANTAJII!



You need a hobby.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Speciaru announcement
> 
> Square-Enixu will be corraborating with Capcom and Ninja Theory to bring you EXCERRENTU FINARU FANTAJII!


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Too bad those assets they're reusing are clearly not that favorable.


To be fair, general reception for FFXIII-2 from Japanese gamers not associated with Famitsu (their reviews are to never be trusted) and importers are mildly positive, even from known haters of FFXIII. Two negatives I've been mostly hearing is the ending and that the game is a bit easier than FFXIII. Soundtrack is considered to be one of the best in the series and the gameplay is highly enjoyable despite being easy from reports.



BrightlyGoob said:


> Before the XIII-2 started though, they said they'd make a sequel if fans wanted it. That's what I'm going at here; they weren't intending on branching the game out any more unless fans were keen on it. Yeah, they'd bring in new assets but *this sequel isn't needed*.
> 
> oh yeah i forgot they were money milking too .


That really could be said for any sequel to be honest. It doesn't make it bad.

And I don't really buy the fan reception shit. They would of made FFXIII-2 regardless unless FFXIII ended up a complete flop. Hell they even admitted that they started development of FFXIII-2 like right after FFXIII's development. It seem like the company themselves wanted to do it more than anything.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You need a hobby.



I have one.

It's trolling the Final Fantasy fans.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> *That really could be said for any sequel to be honest*. It doesn't make it bad.
> 
> And I don't really buy the fan reception shit. They would of made FFXIII-2 regardless unless FFXIII ended up a complete flop. Hell they even admitted that they started development of FFXIII-2 like right after FFXIII's development. It seem like the company themselves wanted to do it more than anything.



Agreed, X-2 was unnecessary as well .


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree.

Why make two direct sequels of two awful games?

Makes no sense!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

tactics advance was a great sequel though


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Tactics Advance from Tactics wasn't a direct sequel, so it's exempt.

Tactics Advance 2 from Tactics Advanced, on the other hand... same scenario. Shit to shit.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory have you played every FF that you troll?


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Except FFXIII-2. And I only played very little of FFIII (the real III. Not the one Americans tried to disguise as III).

And FFVersus, obviously, but that's because it will never come out.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do you even play FF games if you oh so hate them so much?


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Because, I'm an advocate of knowing why I hate something. It's just plain ignorance to claim you hate something when you've never played it or seen it or listened to it. Sure, it's much easier to go "LOLOL Mass Effect 2 sux ballz" without having ever played it. But where's the fun in that?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

At least that I can respect. I do the same for the most part.

Like a friend of mine talked shit about Portal 2 without playing it and I was like "really? a game that has that big of a backing and then even gets nominated for game of the year"

But then again he thinks the Gears series has the best story, characters, and writing in gaming.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory is both an M and an S

Esura is just an M


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a Gears of War fan but aside from this third game, the writing and such has been pretty damn poor. The characters are entertaining in their extreme stereotypes (a Baird fan, personally). The books do more justice, though.

The only game that comes to mind that I've bashed (legitimately, outside of trolling just to get a rise out of people) without having played it is Assassin's Creed: Revelations, though my beef with the game extends mostly to the writing which - judging from plotline summaries - I was not that wrong about. But the game is still on my GameFly queue since I'll still try it since Brotherhood was still entertaining for a day, albeit poorly written and piss-shit easy and short.

I tend to talk about the God of War series, but I did play the first two and the first PSP game (and most people I know seem to think the third is the weakest).

Admittedly when it comes to movies I'm not quite as lenient in my bashing but there are still very few movies I just simply won't watch.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory, I take that with a hell of a grain of salt because of Karen Traviss


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Though you also have to consider, it's not that hard to top "MACHOISM TO THE MACHO MAX!" in your stories with backgrounds of everyone and everything around you dying. It's pretty plain and staple that even David Gaider could top it.

Trying to rationalize these characters seems to be more her speed than midichlorians or whatnot and other inane Star Wars EU that was inane long before.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hype...somewhat deflated now.
> 
> I fucking hate tri-Ace.



Radiata Stories was good


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

The problem with Gears 3 was the actual game. Dialogue was corny, but it's more what they had me doing during the game and lack of information that was apparently plentiful in the books (which shouldn't be necessary to understand the games, like the KH series).

Assassin's Creed, which is my favorite series after FF, KH, and MGS, I can definitely see why people hate. They do really try to be way too convoluted and mess up most of the time ESPECIALLY in Revelations. But I care more about the Assassin's than Desmond. And I stand by ACII being one of the better games of next gen, and best sequels probably ever just because of what an improvement it was over its predecessor. Plus, Ezio was a great character. But, they're rushing stuff and fucking up now.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 28, 2011)

How was Revelations compared to Brotherhood? I felt that Brotherhood was equal to ACII, and a lot of people seem to agree. The only person I see  here that hates AC:B is Krory but he hates AC in general


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

AC:B as good as II? Incorrect. It was slightly not as good.

Revelations is the worst of the series. And glitchy.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because, I'm an advocate of knowing why I hate something. It's just plain ignorance to claim you hate something when you've never played it or seen it or listened to it. Sure, it's much easier to go "LOLOL Mass Effect 2 sux ballz" without having ever played it. But where's the fun in that?



Hmmm, that makes sense.

And I liked Mass Effect 2 (don't know if that comment was aimed at me) but I just didn't think as highly of it as many others did and I had a certain other issue with it which I won't bring up.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Corny dialogue is kind of the point. Like watching a bad action movie. Not as good as Bulletstorm, though. Either way... my brother never read the books but still didn't have trouble picking up on anything in the game. There's new characters but they introduce them subtly and well enough. They also released two trailers to mop-up two other facts, that are also covered in the intro.

One thing that could improve Assassin's Creed: guards that don't _want_ to die. I really don't care for the "Okay, men. There's seven of us, one of him. Now, Antonio, you attack him first - after he's dispatched you completely and ready to strike again, Michaelangelo will go in. Lather, rinse, repeat." scenario. I know characters like Ezio are supposed to be assassins, but what makes them seem badass is the fact that everyone they fight is a moron.

AC won't be far behind in terms of decline of quality as Call of Duty (YMMV if it already is) since they'll probably stick by their yearly schedule and the mind that was the driving force behind the first two games (and part of Brotherhood) is long gone.

EDIT: AC:B as good as ACII? How can a third of a game be as good as a whole game? (Even though ACII wasn't a whole game either)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

I have not played through AC yet, but Brotherhood and Revelations multiplayer is very fun.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> AC:B as good as II? Incorrect. It was slightly not as good.
> 
> Revelations is the worst of the series. And glitchy.



It was worse than AC1? That's pretty hard to beat in shitty-ness.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

They need Jade Raymond back.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Gah, she was just a producer anyway. She had so little to do with the damn series. She's better off where she is - another useless Ubisoft subsidiary.

What they _need_ is to get Patrice D?silets back.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 28, 2011)

_I_ want Jade Raymond back.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

At least she's still working for Ubisoft.

They wanted to fuck with AC so bad they chased off their creative design director (amongst other employees).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ubisoft is doing the same thing they did with PoP series with AC...


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Except people are still buying AC games so it won't die.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

I love me some AC.

Can't wait to open up my Revelations! Yeaaah boi.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

I like to think of Ubisoft as discount dickings
While Capcom is pennypinching pussy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Splinter Cell didn't sell enough on the 360 alone, but could've done better as a multiplatform effort.



Two million between 360 and PC ain't that bad.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Two million between 360 and PC ain't that bad.



And yet Ubisoft hasn't done anything with the series since...

I'm just going by Ubisoft's odd metric, not mine. PoP and Splinter Cell have been sitting it out for a good while, and Assassin's Creed games are getting cranked out like crazy.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 29, 2011)

Difference is, that AC is good and I seriously have to lol everytime people bitch about yearly release

Seriously... CoD is released each and every year and brings even less changes and even less "story" and no one is complaining "that much". Some shooters who aren't released in a yearly circle still are more the same. Batman Arkham City (Even if it ist fucking great after some doubts from my side) wasn't brining that much more in gameplay compared to AA. Same for God of War for example, who still is one of my favourite games of all time, and plenty of other games

Strangely than IGN, gamespot and Co are saying
*
"Why changing something, which is already pretty damn good?"*

it is just this double standard which is a bit sad... 

But I seriously dunno what FF has to do with AC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> *Difference is, that AC is good* and I seriously have to lol everytime people bitch about yearly release
> 
> Seriously... CoD is released each and every year and brings even less changes and even less "story" and no one is complaining "that much". Some shooters who aren't released in a yearly circle still are more the same. Batman Arkham City (Even if it ist fucking great after some doubts from my side) wasn't brining that much more in gameplay compared to AA. Same for God of War for example, who still is one of my favourite games of all time, and plenty of other games
> 
> ...


 PoP and SC are not? in one point the two biggest IP's from Ubisoft until they screwed up...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Western companies care less about story or at least storytelling for the most part. Most games are just trying to be that big blockbuster hit with crazy action sequences and cut scenes then just throw the generic first person guns or sandbox controls or western "rpg" gameplay.

Not much has been very fresh and new from western games, which is why I personally like Japanese games more. I think they take more risks and maybe they don't succeed all the time, but at least they keep it fresh. It's unfortunate we don't get a lot of games they make which are probably better than the generic FPSs we have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish tri-Ace would help develop a Final Fantasy.


Damn, that'd be so fucking epic.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Why? there would be no point to square even developing it at all. Just hand the series to Tri-ace. Same level of story, better combat.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2011)

If they bring back splinter cell, they better drop that whole conviction gameplay shit.

Bring me back Chaos Theory gameplay and we'll talk Ubisoft.


...wait...isn't this a FF thread?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Why? there would be no point to square even developing it at all. Just hand the series to Tri-ace. Same level of story, better combat.



Well it would need to have the right composer, artist, and core Squaresoft team to help make the other parts.

tri-Ace does a great job on those things, but those are the things that really make Final Fantasy what it is.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Why? there would be no point to square even developing it at all.* Just hand the series to Tri-ace.* Same level of story, better combat.



tri-Ace is such a fucking ass developer and I'm pissed I bought a few of their games at full price. I can't say I liked any of their combat over previous FF entries, even FFXII. Shit, if they handed over a mainline FF game to tri-Ace I'd quit playing them and consider FF dead. I'm finding it hard to even stay hyped for FFXIII-2 knowing that tri-Ace helped them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> tri-Ace is such a fucking ass developer and I'm pissed I bought a few of their games at full price. I can't say I liked any of their combat over previous FF entries, even FFXII. Shit, if they handed over a mainline FF game to tri-Ace I'd quit playing them and consider FF dead. I'm finding it hard to even stay hyped for FFXIII-2 knowing that tri-Ace helped them.



Super Nintendo
Star Ocean

PlayStation
Star Ocean: The Second Story
Valkyrie Profile

Playstation 2
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Radiata Stories
Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria

Nintendo DS
Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume

PlayStation 3
Resonance of Fate
Star Ocean: The Last Hope 
Final Fantasy XIII-2


Look at all them wonderful games. 


Actually, I just noticed FFXIII-2 is listed on there.  Okay, I'm buying that now.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Super Nintendo
> *Star Ocean
> *
> PlayStation
> ...



Bolded are games I played and I dislike. Only game I do even like slightly of theirs is Last Hope. Friend of mines told me Til the End of Time is garbage too so I haven't bothered to buy it like other older PS2 games I'm collecting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

The original SNES Star Ocean is a little hard to play; the PSP version is much easier, and a lot more fun.

The other games you dislike confuse me. I'm not sure what you're looking for in a game. Obviously it isn't fun.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Western companies care less about story or at least storytelling for the most part.



Even Japanese developers disagree with you. Namely folks at Capcom, Kojima, and Fumitso Ueda for starters.

And in other news, Esua loves bad games and despises great games. Nothing new here.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The original SNES Star Ocean is a little hard to play; the PSP version is much easier, and a lot more fun.
> 
> The other games you dislike confuse me. I'm not sure what you're looking for in a game. Obviously it isn't fun.


I don't have fun playing any of tri-Ace's games. I generally play RPGs for the story and boy tri-Ace has some lackluster stories in their games. And Valkyria Profile disappoints me considering I love Norse mythology.


Krory said:


> Even Japanese developers disagree with you. Namely folks at Capcom, Kojima, and Fumitso Ueda for starters.
> 
> And in other news, Esua loves bad games and despises great games. Nothing new here.



I dictate what is a bad game for me and a great game. What you say or think is irrelevant and means very little.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Bolded are games I played and I dislike. Only game I do even like slightly of theirs is Last Hope. *Friend of mines told me Til the End of Time is garbage* too so I haven't bothered to buy it like other older PS2 games I'm collecting.



Bullshit end of time is garbage. That game is fun as shit. The battles are the highlight of the game, story ain't very good.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> Bullshit end of time is garbage. That game is fun as shit. The battles are the highlight of the game, *story ain't very good*.



Thats why I won't play it, and why I dislike tri-Ace in general. My boi knows what I like and don't. I don't like playing RPGs with lackluster stories unless the battle system is balls to the wall awesome like Tales of games or SMT or something. For the most part, battles in SO games are just ok.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats why I won't play it, and why I dislike tri-Ace in general. I don't like playing RPGs with lackluster stories *unless the battle system is balls to the wall awesome* like Tales of games or SMT or something. For the most part, battles in SO games are just ok.



And what did I say? The battles are the highlight of the game, so by your logic its worth your time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> And what did I say? The battles are the highlight of the game, so by your logic its worth your time.





I dunno. Is the battle system better than Last Hope?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I dunno. Is the battle system better than Last Hope?



Yes it is, the battle system was the reason to me why its my favorite SO.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> This is fucking hilarious.



No, this is. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47YPs-qwNQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't have fun playing any of tri-Ace's games. I generally play RPGs for the story and boy tri-Ace has some lackluster stories in their games. And Valkyria Profile disappoints me considering I love Norse mythology.
> 
> 
> I dictate what is a bad game for me and a great game. What you say or think is irrelevant and means very little.


You're just a bad person. 


Also, not to bust your balls or anything (actually, I am intentionally busting your balls), but that last part what contradictory. If what Krory said was irrelevant, then it meant nothing at all. Yet you say it means very little, meaning it is relevant, just not very relevant.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 29, 2011)

The Last Hope was hilariously bad for me. The battle system was boring and had no substance to me. The story was much worse than the battle system was. Not even the graphics saved that game - they were like lifeless dolls. 

I would give it a solid 3/10. I was very disappointed in that game. That's the only game I wouldn't touch on that list.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're just a bad person.
> 
> 
> Also, not to bust your balls or anything (actually, I am intentionally busting your balls), but that last part what contradictory. If what Krory said was irrelevant, then it meant nothing at all. Yet you say it means very little, meaning it is relevant, just not very relevant.





I think you just like to touch bust balls.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're just a bad person.
> 
> 
> *Also, not to bust your balls or anything (actually, I am intentionally busting your balls), but that last part what contradictory. If what Krory said was irrelevant, then it meant nothing at all. Yet you say it means very little, meaning it is relevant, just not very relevant.*



Point taken. I tried to sound cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Esura, go play Radiata Stories.

<3 tri-Ace


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Typical Esua.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sup Kory, my shadow.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Even Japanese developers disagree with you. Namely folks at Capcom, Kojima, and Fumitso Ueda for starters.



They're trying to westernize their games, which is technically them taking risks. But, the new games coming out aren't huge changes. Dante's hair doesn't count as a huge change.

Like Tomb Raider is getting a wild change. I'm not gonna say it's completely Square's fault, 'cause that's impossible. But I bet they said they wouldn't let Eidos use their graphics if they didn't change it and make it epic.

 Or not.

FF needs a John Marston or a writer from Rockstar. As I'm playing this game I do not hear one wasted word or one corny conversation. Everything, even the bits in travelling scenes, are meaningful and thoughtful. I hope to work for them one day.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 29, 2011)

Tri-Ace can make good stories the only series that is lack luster in plot is SO

I really woulden't worry about them holding back FF13-2 :rofl


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not sure how "changing hair color" relates to "Western games don't care about stories/storytelling" but okay...

Also, Crystal Dynamics is using their own Crystal Engine for the new Tomb Raider - same engine as used for Tomb Raider: Underworld and others. Square-Enix only used their own tech to do the cinematic trailer.

And Rockstar still has a ways to go in terms of story and storytelling when only one of their games in history has had a decent one. I'd rather work for someone like Remedy. To work under Sam Lake, omigawd.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

I also chose Rockstar 'cause it's the only one in New York.

And yeah, I botched the hair thing. I was going for the "don't take risks" rather than directly responding to the story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> Tri-Ace can make good stories the only series that is lack luster in plot is SO
> 
> I really woulden't worry about them holding back FF13-2 :rofl



I'm sure TA had very little input for XIII-2.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I also chose Rockstar 'cause it's the only one in New York.
> 
> And yeah, I botched the hair thing. I was going for the "don't take risks" rather than directly responding to the story.



Rockstar? New York? Didn't know about a New York studio.

They're two biggest ones are in British Columbia and, of course, California. Then of course the smaller ones in Scotland, all over England, and Canada.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Biggest? They're Headquarters is in SoHo. Might not be the development team, though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought we were talking about developers.

They're the ones who matter.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

I said might, I didn't realize when I found out the headquarters was here that they weren't developers. It makes sense now considering I couldn't find job openings for anything but public relations and shit. Guess I will have to move to Cali. :/


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

The way the industry is now, your best bet might be to even move the Canada.

California and Canada are probably two big ones. You can find others scattered about - Epic Games in North Carolina, for example. Not sure if iD still operates out of Texas. I think New York mostly houses a couple indie developers, which isn't too bad. But I guess that would depend on if you just want to get into the industry, or work for someone specific.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, if I choose to get into 3d Modeling I'm going to either SoCal (where I have family) or Vancouver B.C. (free healthcare and shit.)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

At first, industry. Get some street cred, then move into a bigger company.

unlike some people who would want to work for their fave companies though I'd avoid them so I don't get spoiled.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Who is your favorite gaming companies Fraust?

I canceled my preorder at Best Buy. Fuck them, I want that book but not at the expense of ordering from those fuckwads. Went to Gamestop to preorder my Collector's Edition and I'll probably be stuck with a shitty DLC code.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats why I won't play it, and why I dislike tri-Ace in general. My boi knows what I like and don't. I don't like playing RPGs with lackluster stories unless the battle system is balls to the wall awesome *like Tales of games or SMT* or something. For the most part, battles in SO games are just ok.



Tales of and SMT games have bad story?
Compared to last hope?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Last Hope is pretty shit, but other than that...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

That reminds me, I still gotta go and fight ethereal queen in that.....


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

I know people try to make a case that Last Hopes gameplay is good. But have you ever thought that it just feels good because it's a break from the terrible story with long as cutscenes? And that at best the gameplay is just decent.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Square and Ubisoft are the big ones, but mainly Square. Not Enix.

I like Rockstar, too, but I don't mind testing their games.

I NEED to be a game tester at first because I'm tired of seeing shit in games that makes no sense. Sometimes I think people don't play their own games at all and I'd love to be paid to play a game and do the same shit a million times to make sure it's perfect. How many people can say they'd enjoy playing the same level of a game for an entire day walking in every possible step and doing every possible thing?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

A job as a game tester? You'll need some knowledge in all areas like: programming language, 3D modeling, Rigging, lighting/rendering, specific game engine knowledge. All just so you can explain _precisely_ what is wrong when alpha testing a game. To top it all off, most of those jobs are only part-time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I know people try to make a case that Last Hopes gameplay is good. But have you ever thought that it just feels good because it's a break from the terrible story with long as cutscenes? And that at best the gameplay is just decent.



Star Ocean 4's gameplay is an exact copy of Star Ocean 3's gameplay.

Except atleast with 3, the characters weren't annoying(for the most part) and the story was, decent, if not atleast falling into the bland genericness of the 4th excelled in


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, the old "Game Tester" fantasy...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> A job as a game tester? You'll need some knowledge in all areas like: programming language, 3D modeling, Rigging, lighting/rendering, specific game engine knowledge. All just so you can explain _precisely_ what is wrong when alpha testing a game. To top it all off, most of those jobs are only part-time.



I can code in Java, Javascript, C++ and was learning Scala (which is apparently revolutionary now). The other stuff I'm sure I could learn. 

Part-time doesn't bother me. I don't want to do it forever. I want Cliffy B's job in another company.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

^ If you're going to bother learning all that its better to just specialize, that way you get a lot more benefits and job security.

I couldn't do it, language programming blows my mind to pieces.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Javascript and C++ are amazing. Java and Scala are cunts and I cheated during those classes.

Coding and Gaming are just things I can zone out in and forget about reality. I figure you want that in your career so I want to combine them.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ If you're going to bother learning all that its better to just specialize, that way you get a lot more benefits and job security.
> 
> I couldn't do it, language programming blows my mind to pieces.


It gets more manageable as you go on in Java.

I have no idea about c++


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

I do Art. All that mumbo jumbo programming just gets in the way of me making pretty pictures


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't programmed in years, made a game when I was thirteen though.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

I took a programming class once, made some little shit here and there, didn't like it.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> No, this is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47YPs-qwNQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





I'm glad someone else caught on to the genius of JonTron.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

I made a text game and named in Noctis Lucis Caelum.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

My brother used to go to school for programming for video games. I said "Fuck physics" when I looked at it once.  I'd prefer to stay on the art or possibly (if possible) writing side of things.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> My brother used to go to school for programming for video games. I said "Fuck physics" when I looked at it once.  *I'd prefer to stay on the art or possibly (if possible) writing side of things.*



My feelings exactly.  

I went to school for game design for a little while, took a course on programming with 3Ds Max and dropped the school soon after.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Do freelance work in house, it's a good idea.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tales of and SMT games have bad story?
> Compared to last hope?



What...in the fucking shit dude?

Where the hell did you get that observation from? I hold Tales of games and SMT games story and their gameplay with high regards like FF so I'd be ok with a RPG with shit story that had good gameplay like those games' gameplay. And I never said Last Hope story was good, or even remotely good . Its just "so bad its good" kind of stuff, m'kay.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> My feelings exactly.
> 
> I went to school for game design for a little while, took a course on programming with 3Ds Max and dropped the school soon after.



Some of the shit he did made me just want to _cry_.

Then again, it did that to most of the students in his class since about 90% of them got a C when it came to the physics and shit. 

I'd probably have to stick to writing since it's what I like to do most... I like coming out with ideas and designs but I lost what little artistic flair I had left a couple years ago when I just started letting it go.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Some of the shit he did made me just want to _cry_.
> 
> Then again, it did that to most of the students in his class since about 90% of them got a C when it came to the physics and shit.
> 
> *I'd probably have to stick to writing since it's what I like to do most... I like coming out with ideas and designs* but I lost what little artistic flair I had left a couple years ago when I just started letting it go.



Same here, until I broke my ankle a few years ago. Took the inspiration out of me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

How? I would think breaking your ankle gives you a lot of time to just sit and draw/write.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to draw when I was young. :/ Wish I never stopped, people always told me to go into art courses.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Esua used to come up with ideas... then he took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How? I would think breaking your ankle gives you a lot of time to just sit and draw/write.



It wasn't a simple break, I kind of fucked my ankle up pretty bad, enough to need plates and screws. I was doped up on painkillers most of the time because the pain was nigh unbearable and I can't work like that cause I couldn't keep focus. Instead I watched more animes and read random books.

I walk pretty good now though despite how odd my ankle feels.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

What a complete waste.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I used to draw when I was young. :/ Wish I never stopped, people always told me to go into art courses.



Same.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> What a complete waste.



Well my time with my broken ankle wasn't a complete waste. I found this message board during that time and joined here.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

As I said. Complete waste. No attempts at anything constructive - damn shame. You missed out on a golden opportunity.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 29, 2011)

i still draw 









but that doesn't mean i draw well


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> As I said. Complete waste. No attempts at anything constructive - damn shame. You missed out on a golden opportunity.



Maybe it wasn't constructive, but I was able to turn a gloom situation for me at the time (broken ankle was just the straw that broke the camel's back) to something positive at the end. I have no regrets. Its no use thinking back and regretting previous actions.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Horrible, horrible waste.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

I always feel better about myself when I hear about other people's conditions.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

How'd you break your ankle, Esura? Were you running somewhere and then FFXIII sucks?


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I always feel better about myself when I hear about other people's conditions.



Hearing other people's situations can make one realize how lucky their life is.

Its the same for me when I talk to different people about their lives. I have my loving stable family and my health. What more can a young man ask for?


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Better taste in video games, apparently.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Instability is more interesting, I enjoy my family's problems since I'm never part of them and I'm kind of the one person who doesn't gossip and act fake of them. And I don't even know how it feels to be actually sick.

And Furious George's post wins the thread as of now.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And Furious George's post wins the thread as of now.



'twas brilliant.

Quoteworthy, even.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> How'd you break your ankle, Esura? Were you running somewhere and then FFXIII sucks?


Nope...

You guys are going to laugh, but I was having a water balloon fight with my family in front of our front yard but I slipped in the wet grass and landed on my ankle. It was a horror show...for me at least seeing how I landed _on my fucking ankle_. Just...imagine it.



Fraust said:


> Instability is more interesting, I enjoy my family's problems since I'm never part of them and I'm kind of the one person who doesn't gossip and act fake of them. And I don't even know how it feels to be actually sick.
> 
> And Furious George's post wins the thread as of now.



Well, my "other" family members are crazy as shit, but my immediate family is stable. I have my biological parents that's been married for 40 years, two awesome older brothers who spoiled me rotten when I was younger, and my lovable nieces and nephews.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

It truly was.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

What complete and utter boring torture.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:
			
		

> I have my biological parents that's been married for 40 years


You have some old ass parents.

My father commited seppuku when I was a teenager, but got a million dollars in life insurance to live off.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

When I file for citizenship in Mexico I'll be given 40 acres of property and a house.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh yeah?

I slept in a bush for two nights.

Suck it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> When I file for citizenship in Mexico I'll be given 40 acres of property and a house.



The question is, do you want to live in Mexico?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> I slept in a bush for two nights.
> 
> Suck it.





Sephiroth said:


> The question is, do you want to live in Mexico?



No. But when the zombies come, I've got somewhere to go.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Let me tell you something. I may not have been born in the ghetto, but I had shit too. I was born in a village. A fucking village. You don't have electricity there, but my parents found ways to get by. I wish I knew how my parents died. No. I never found out. My parents died when I was a kid and I ended up away from the village onto a doorstep in a neighborhood. Yeah, I guess the suburbs might not be as hood as where you came from, but try being raised in a family that doesn't give two shits about you and having a cousin who constantly gives you shit and takes all the good food and leaves you leftovers. I went through this shit until I was around middle school, and all I knew about my parents were that they died in some vehicle accident. And still I got treated with secondhand items, never made a friend through fucking elementary school OR middle school, and I was always the small scrawny one on the block while my dick of a cousin got the attention.

But I'll admit, shit got awkward when I found out my parents were murdered by Lord Voldemort and I'm the only one that can kill him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No. But when the zombies come, I've got somewhere to go.



Good point         .


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You have some old ass parents.
> 
> *My father commited seppuku when I was a teenager, but got a million dollars in life insurance to live off.*


I'm sorry to hear that.



To be fair I rounded up. I forgot off the top of my head but its 36 years from what they told me. 

Its not just my parents, many of my family members, from brothers, cousins, aunts, uncles, etc. in general are considerable older than me.  Out of all the kids my parents and my uncles and aunts had (not including grandchildren and shit), I'm the second youngest. Oldest is like 50 or some shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.



No need to be, it was a complicated situation.



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> To be fair I rounded up. I forgot off the top of my head but its 36 years from what they told me.
> 
> Its not just my parents, many of my family members, from brothers, cousins, aunts, uncles, etc. in general are considerable older than me.  Out of all the kids my parents and my uncles and aunts had (not including grandchildren and shit), I'm the second youngest. Oldest is like 50 or some shit.


Ah, I'm the oldest of my brothers and sisters.

This thread is getting too personal though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

We should move one before I say something that I can't take back. 

(Though I can, thanks to the edit feature!)


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> No need to be, it was a complicated situation.
> 
> 
> Ah, I'm the oldest of my brothers and sisters.
> ...



Yeah...it is. Starting to feel like I'm in some Lifetime movie. 

But Esura will get this party started! I will one up your Sazh pic!


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Aaaand this thread just went into the shitter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Aaaand this thread just went into the shitter.



What do you think about this Krory?


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Aaaand this thread just went into the shitter.



Its on topic though....kind of.

Well, at least someone could get something from that shitty movie.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

This thread went to the shitter a couple of days ago, lets be honest here.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> This thread went to the shitter a couple of days ago, lets be honest here.



Well, yeah, that tends to happen when Krory joins in on any FF related thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its on topic though....kind of.
> 
> Well, at least someone could get something from that shitty movie.



It kind of makes FF and Mass Effect like brothers or maybe cousins.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It kind of makes FF and Mass Effect like brothers.



I guess in a way. Its funny though, my favorite female characters from Mass Effect (Liara T'Soni) and FF (Lightning) have the same fucking voice actors. 

I should make a set that has both of them on it.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I guess in a way. Its funny though, my favorite female characters from *Mass Effect (Liara T'Soni) and FF (Lightning) have the same fucking voice actors.
> 
> I should make a set that has both of them on it.*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 




WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I guess in a way. Its funny though, my favorite female characters from Mass Effect (Liara T'Soni) and FF (Lightning) have the same fucking voice actors.



I quite liked Liara, she is also the one I sexed up.

I wasn't aware Light and her shared voice actors though, always learn new connections like Noel(Blazblue) and Cerebella.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dealwithit.gif



Sephiroth said:


> I quite liked Liara, she is also the one I sexed up.
> 
> I wasn't aware Light and her shared voice actors though, always learn new connections like Noel(Blazblue) and Cerebella.


Yeah Ali Hilis voi.....wait...Cristina Vee is voicing Cerebella in Skullgirls? Oh shit....ohhh shit. Oh how I love her voice when I main Noel in Blazblue.

"HAND OVER THE MOTHERFUCKING PANDA!!"

Cristina Vee also voices Saki in Ar Tonelico Qoga.

I never gotten too far in ME1 to fuck Liara but I dumped Tali for Liara in the Lair of the Shadow Broker when I played ME2. Liara will be my main squeeze in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> What do you think about this Krory?



I find it amusing.

At least Square being shit contributed to _something_ good.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

That movie wasn't even that bad. It just had nothing to do with Final Fantasy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> That movie wasn't even that bad. It just had nothing to do with Final Fantasy.



Aside from the characters being predictable to the point of boredom, which is right in line of a Final Fantasy game... you're right. And that was the one good thing.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> dealwithit.gif



O wait I don't care anymore. Ali Hillis voices her but that Jillian Murray was who she was based off.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> O wait I don't care anymore. Ali Hillis voices her but that Jillian Murray was who she was based off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ho damn thats hot....

I would like to dip my chocolate ice cream bar in that shake...


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

It's amazing how for Miranda they can use Yvonne Strahovski and there's a resemblance...

Yet Liara looks nothing like Jillian.

Awesome.

Also kind of reminds me... maybe I should abandon my X-23 set and just redo my ME3 set...  More off-topic goodness.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Make a new DmC set.

And Miranda.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2011)

Miranda or Jack. 

And if I find more DmC stuff or get my friend to make some animations, maybe. 

But I'm on an X-23 and Jubilee kick, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's amazing how for Miranda they can use Yvonne Strahovski and there's a resemblance...
> 
> Yet Liara looks nothing like Jillian.
> 
> ...



Abandon then let me borrow! She is so awesome!


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Of course she's awesome.

She's motherfuckin' Captain Universe.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 30, 2011)

The World said:


> O wait I don't care anymore. Ali Hillis voices her but that Jillian Murray was who she was based off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Umph! That Body!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2011)

The World said:


> O wait I don't care anymore. Ali Hillis voices her but that Jillian Murray was who she was based off.



Goddamn...she can GET IT>


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PNNhw726Yzo[/YOUTUBE]

Poor mog, getting abused by noel.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor Mog, having to be in this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Poor Mog, having to be in this game.



Exactly.

They took Mog, a noble warrior that was able to become godlike, stripped him of all of his armaments, his genitals, and his dignity, then turned him into a little flying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that has a woman's voice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

They turned Mog into Hope?!


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They took Mog, a noble warrior that was able to become godlike, stripped him of all of his armaments, his genitals, and his dignity, then turned him into a little flying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that has a woman's voice.


They were pretty bad ass in ff9 too.

I mean running  all around the world and smashing shit up.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

I want to see some Serah x Mog stuff. 

EDIT: And damn my sig looks so fine. My best work yet, I dare say better than my Noel Vermillion and Kula Diamond sigs.

EDIT2: Damn Lightning in my sig is so pretty. Look at dem lips. Square knows how to make some hot women.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

I should've expected the bestiality to return. What happened to the Chocobo riding convo wat.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

What? Serah getting double teamed by a Chocobo and a Mog?

Serah goes hard. Don't let her innocent looks fool you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Knife lips.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 4, 2012)

FF, supporting your beastiality fantasies


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Beasty is so breezy, looking all weezy, not making me feel queasy or even uneasy, 'cause beastiality is so beasty.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Beasty is so breezy, looking all weezy, not making me feel queasy or even uneasy, 'cause beastiality is so beasty.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wiWWX4Ewu44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Again...

Brought to you by the guy who likes Twilight.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Again...
> 
> Brought to you by the guy who likes Twilight.



Well, I'm E-Baby, I got haters galore
You may have a lot of haters but I got much more
Wit' my super duper group coming out to shoot
E-Baby muthafukas cold knocking the boots
'Cuz I'm a gaming thugster, I used to be a nerdster
If you heard Ohio you think I own a manga store
Getting stupid because I know how
And if a sucker like Krory talks shit I give him a POW


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

But, you still like Twilight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

what is Twilight? a game?


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> what is Twilight? a game?



You're kidding, right? About the teenie-bopper vampire that sparkles in sunlight that falls eternally in love with the emotionless, internally-conflicted emo-girl and they live happily ever after as a vampire couple?

There's also a werewolf that's so not a werewolf because he's, like, too cool to be a werewolf... who, since he can't get the main girl, falls in love with said girl's baby upon her birth.

English courses around America now use the series as a teaching utility to show the qualities of poor writing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're kidding, right? About the teenie-bopper vampire that sparkles in sunlight that falls eternally in love with the emotionless, internally-conflicted emo-girl and they live happily ever after as a vampire couple?
> 
> There's also a werewolf that's so not a werewolf because he's, like, too cool to be a werewolf... who, since he can't get the main girl, falls in love with said girl's baby upon her birth.


 ...............................................................................................................................................................seriously?...................................................................................................................................................................... "walk away from the thread" 

I have an idea but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ...............................................................................................................................................................seriously?...................................................................................................................................................................... "walk away from the thread"
> 
> I have an idea but I wanted to be sure.



Of course, most women between ages of 14 to 47 think it's the wave of the future of literature. There would have been another book, but the author (if you can call her that) emo'd when part of it was leaked on the internet. Threw a bitch-fit and stopped writing, thankfully.

It's the bible for emogirls everywhere. If you want to kill some time and have a SERIOUS laugh, check out the tumblr "Reasoning With Vampires." Someone took the time of pointing out numerous spelling and grammar errors, as well as general bad writing, poor characterization, lack of continuity, and other issues. Only two books through (of four), and the tumblr has almost 100 pages full of mistakes. 

Though a few of her posts are her also replying sarcastically and wittily to people who rage on and threaten her for bashing the Twilight series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Twilight in my FFXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-2 thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

It's virtually the same thing, so it's okay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

As long as they don't make Mog glitter...


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

I can see you still haven't played the game.

You're in for a horrible shock, then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, I'm E-Baby, I got haters galore
> You may have a lot of haters but I got much more
> Wit' my super duper group coming out to shoot
> E-Baby muthafukas cold knocking the boots
> ...



Your rhymes are wack yo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Whats this twilight? Never heard of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can see you still haven't played the game.
> 
> You're in for a horrible shock, then.



I'm sharpening my dick-cutting knife already.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Your rhymes are wack yo.



I did my own spin on Easy E's Easy Does it. 

I thought someone here would of gotten the reference. My brother was listening to it when I was reading Trollry's post.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Rhymes Esua? You better check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck yaw. I'm going to go rewatch Queen's Blade on Netflix.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck yaw. I'm going to go rewatch Queen's Blade on Netflix.



Wait...They got Queen's Blade on netflix?


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Wait...They got Queen's Blade on netflix?



Yeah, well only The Exiled Virgin...oh how I want to watch The Evil Eye.

Netflix has all sorts of good anime on there that I've had to pleasure to watch now. Dance in the Vampire Bund, HoTD, Strike Witches, Rin: Daughters of the Mmei-something, Gai Rei Zero (I'm now reading the manga after watching it), Queen's Blade, all that. For some reason these animes on Netflix have a gratuitous amounts of t and a, not that I have a problem with that mind you. 

Now I'm watching Dragonaut but shit is boring so far. Might pass on it to watch School Rumble and Le Chevalier D'Eon. I never got to finish D'Eon because they took it off the anime channel thing on cable when it was getting good.

I am a fan of Netflix on PS3 now. pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, well only The Exiled Virgin.
> 
> Netflix has all sorts of good anime on there that I've had to pleasure to watch now. Dance in the Vampire Bund, HoTD, Strike Witches, Rin: Daughters of the Mmei-something, Gai Rei Zero (I'm now reading the manga after watching it), Queen's Blade, all that. For some reason these animes on Netflix have a gratuitous amounts of t and a, not that I have a problem with that mind you.
> 
> Now I'm watching Dragonaut but shit is boring so far. Might pass on it to watch School Rumble and Le Chevalier D'Eon. I never got to finish D'Eon because they took it off the anime channel thing on cable when it was getting good.



Only exiled virgin? Thats lame. Seems to me they're somewhat late on these releases because they seem old to me. A new season of queen's blade is coming out soon, School rumble is something I finished quite a while ago, I haven't seen strike witches before but there already a season 2 of that, I know for sure on that. Oh well, I'll give them credit for the variety that they give.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> For some reason, a lot of places are removing their AVI releases despite the demand for that still.
> 
> Come income tax time this wont be an issue as I'll have my laptop. I don't mind watching shit on a laptop, at least I can chill on a couch. Be damn if I'm going to watch Queen Blade in my office/kitchen where my family can see.



For sure, I've seen up to current on queen's blade so I know what you mean.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:
			
		

> Good anime





			
				Esura said:
			
		

> Dance in the Vampire Bund, HoTD, Strike Witches, Rin: Daughters of the Mmei-something, Gai Rei Zero, Queen's Blade



Oh Esura. 

Enjoy though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> For sure, I've seen up to current on queen's blade so I know what you mean.


Despite all the T and A and goofyness of many parts...many many parts, Leina vs Claudette (the second time) was some epic shit. Don't laugh, but as simple as the story is I liked it. I also liked the opening too. 

I heard Leina becomes queen  in Evil Eye though from someone so I want to watch it. 

I think I'm a Queen's Blade fan now. 


Sephiroth said:


> Oh Esura.
> 
> Enjoy though.



Wtf is wrong with Ga Rei Zero and Vampire Bund? They were awesome.

All these animes had badass openings too....well except Strike Witches.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Despite all the T and A and goofyness of many parts...many many parts, Leina vs Claudette (the second time) was some epic shit. Don't laugh, but as simple as the story is I liked it. I also liked the opening too.
> 
> I heard Leina becomes queen  in Evil Eye though from someone so I want to watch it.
> 
> I think I'm a Queen's Blade fan now.



I like ecchi animes so I don't blame you for liking it, rather I welcome you.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> I like ecchi animes so I don't blame you for liking it, rather I welcome you.





Ecchi animes are pretty charming though, and many of the ones I saw on Netflix are pretty funny and have amusing characters, like Strike Witches.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Despite all the T and A and goofyness of many parts...many many parts, Leina vs Claudette (the second time) was some epic shit. Don't laugh, but as simple as the story is I liked it. I also liked the opening too.
> 
> I heard Leina becomes queen  in Evil Eye though from someone so I want to watch it.
> 
> ...



Oh just ignore me, I'm a bit of an anime snob.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ecchi animes are pretty charming though, and many of the ones I saw on Netflix are pretty funny and have amusing characters, like Strike Witches.


Esura, not gonna lie, if you like Strike Witches, me and you are total bros 

I fucking *love *Strike Witches


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Crazy kids and your Annie Mays.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh just ignore me, I'm a bit of an anime snob.


Aside from a few...I like most animes I watch (take that how you want to take that). I'm not really too picky.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Esura, not gonna lie, if you like Strike Witches, me and you are total bros
> 
> I fucking *love *Strike Witches



I guess we are total bros. 

Sanya and Perrine is just too awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Aside from a few...I like most animes I watch (take that how you want to take that). I'm not really too picky.



Yeah, I can usually only enjoy it if it's well written or I'm blinded by nostalgia.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

The only decent Annie Mays is Karas. Just Sayin'.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm picky with Anime, in a weird way.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I guess we are total bros.
> 
> Sanya and Perrine is just too awesome.




Sanya's adorable but Perrine, jelly little girl 

Barkhorn, Charlotte and Eila


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, I can usually only enjoy it if it's well written or I'm blinded by nostalgia.



If there is some decently animated action in it, 9.5/10 I will like it. 

If its not an action anime but it has some enjoyable characters, 9.5/10 I will like it.

If I find it funny, I will most definitely like it 100%. I love laughing and I laugh pretty damn easy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm picky with Anime, in a weird way.



I used to like annie mays.

But then I found out they all suck and just read the manga instead.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Gold right here, boys and girls.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

That is true, I read manga far more than watch anime. The last thing I watched was Blue Exorcist which was garbage.

Edit: Right now my Kindle is loaded with Bakuman and Shin angyo onshi.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only decent Annie Mays is Karas. Just Sayin'.


Karas is awesome. Its one of my favorite animes actually.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Sanya's adorable but Perrine, jelly little girl
> 
> Barkhorn, Charlotte and Eila



Perrine goes hard for Mio. That alone makes her fucking hot. And them glasses. 

I liked Mio and her cheesy "HAHAHA" laughing too. Barkhorn is raw though. She kept it real.


Oddly, I'm very picky on the manga I read. Whereas I'm willing to watch any anime, I am not willing to read any manga. If I'm not interested in the first three chapters I'm through with it. Picky on the artwork of mangas too.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That is true, I read manga far more than watch anime. The last thing I watched was Blue Exorcist which was garbage.
> 
> Edit: Right now my Kindle is loaded with Bakuman and Shin angyo onshi.



Have you already read Shin Angyo Onshi before?

Only manga (manhwa, whatever - both apply) in which I'll say 'twas downright fucking amazing. Absolutely beautiful. Shits all over everything else out of the East.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

I never even heard of that before.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Not yet, its on my to read list.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Not yet, its on my to read list.



Srsly, I'm usually hesitant to say anything good about anything in that area because... Hell, it's my troll-method...

But Shin Angyo Onshi is just downright genius. The only one I would recommend to every man, woman and child.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only decent Annie Mays is Karas. Just Sayin'.



Karas is the best.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck, now I need to re-read Shin Angyo Onshi again.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Perrine goes hard for Mio. That alone makes her fucking hot. And them glasses.
> 
> I liked Mio and her cheesy "HAHAHA" laughing too. Barkhorn is raw though. She kept it real.


Perrine is pretty hot though, i agree 

Barkhorn 

All the girls are fine


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Fuck, now I need to re-read Shin Angyo Onshi again.



Damn man. I'm almost done catching up with Bakuman, can't wait to read this now.

After it I'll probably read 20th century boys or Vinland saga.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

I was reading it when it was still being translated and shit, and there was the longest delay for the last chapter. I know a lot of respectable people on here who simply love the series (Hell, that's where mod Aji Tae got the name from. ). Long as shit but so good.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Only animes truly worth watching are the Kenshin OVAs, Cowboy Bebop, FMA: Brotherhood, and now Fate Zero.

Others can be passed up on or have far superior manga (Bleach, Naruto).

I however am dying for Hajime to come back with its next season. and also loved Code Geass and Death Note since their voice acting allowed for truly emotional experiences.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

>Mentioning Cowboy Bebop and FMA in the same sentence

Negging at the speed of light.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Only animes truly worth watching are the Kenshin OVAs, Cowboy Bebop, FMA: Brotherhood, and now Fate Zero.
> 
> Others can be passed up on or have far superior manga (Bleach, Naruto).
> 
> I however am dying for Hajime to come back with its next season. and also loved Code Geass and Death Note since their voice acting allowed for truly emotional experiences.



Forgetting Madoka magica and steins;gate.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Who puts a fucking semicolon in a title.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Its how it is. Still great though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Well its terrible.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Fact that I've never heard of those proves their worth.

And Krory, you're bugging. Brotherhood's quality in just about every field was high.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop was alright. Never really understood the sheer infatuation people have with it but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it. Won't really watch it again though.

Isn't Steins Gate that VN?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Forgetting Madoka magica and steins;gate.



Madoka Magica is pretty good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well its terrible.



Watch it and see for yourself.



Fraust said:


> *Fact that I've never heard of those proves their worth.*
> 
> And Krory, you're bugging. Brotherhood's quality in just about every field was high.



Both of those came out in 2011 so its fairly new. Those two titles is a tossup for 2011 anime of the year.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Bebop is a classic for western audiences. Kind of like Evangelion, but I didn't much like Evangelion.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Evangelion had a shit ending considering how entertaining and suspenseful it was... I was expecting something and instead they gave something that nullified the entire series almost.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Because Evangelion was pretty poorly written.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Bebop is a classic for western audiences. Kind of like Evangelion, but I didn't much like Evangelion.



I actually like Evangelion much more than Bebop until that fucking last two episodes. Still pissed I had to watch some extra movie to understand the fucking ending. Favorite episode on Bebop is when everyone was getting sick from that glob thing from the refrigerator. Shit made me laugh.

The Rebirth of Evangelion movies are dope as hell though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Looked up some screens of Steins;gate, already don't like the art. Everyone has an expressionless emo look in their eyes, and the art lacks personality.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Saw the "other" ending, possibly even worse. Still tried too hard to make a confusing ending that still didn't wrap things up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Looked up some screens of Steins;gate, already don't like the art. Everyone has an expressionless emo look in their eyes, and the art lacks personality.



Welcome to the world of Annie Mays.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Evangelion's ending was like someone going for a plot twist, while giving the viewer zero build up or expectation for anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Looked up some screens of Steins;gate, already don't like the art. Everyone has an expressionless emo look in their eyes, and the art lacks personality.



Well if you didn't like the art of it then thats on you. Doesn't take away the fact of how good it is.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Not kidding about those faces.

And Madoka is about five little warrior girls? I just saw a couple pics, but that's up for anime of the year?

I assume Fate Zero is considered 2012 since it's not done. I was about to go crazy if those two could compare to its glory, even if I haven't seen them. You just can't beat Gilgamesh.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Just for you Mura, I'll put it on my to watch list.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Saw the "other" ending, possibly even worse. Still tried too hard to make a confusing ending that still didn't wrap things up.


I'm still not quite sure on what the fuck I saw. 

I'm still confused on the Instrumentality project shit in general. The Rebirth of Evangelion movies mentions it much, much earlier than the anime does.



Krory said:


> Welcome to the world of *Annie Mays*.



Is this some sort of meme or something? Cause I'm not getting it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

You ever watched or read Kaiji, Gnome? Should check that out.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura, it's just one of those things Krory does.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Not kidding about those faces.
> 
> And Madoka is about five little warrior girls? I just saw a couple pics, but that's up for anime of the year?
> 
> I assume Fate Zero is considered 2012 since it's not done. I was about to go crazy if those two could compare to its glory, even if I haven't seen them. You just can't beat Gilgamesh.



All I know is that on SanCom, they mention some girl getting her head getting bit off and I want to watch it now.

But I'm waiting for the release of the English dubs which was announced.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Not kidding about those faces.
> 
> And Madoka is about five little warrior girls? I just saw a couple pics, but that's up for anime of the year?
> 
> I assume Fate Zero is considered 2012 since it's not done. I was about to go crazy if those two could compare to its glory, even if I haven't seen them. You just can't beat Gilgamesh.



Don't just go on appearances, that shit is serious no doubt. Does everyone go on appearances instead of checking out some episodes first?



Gnome said:


> Just for you Mura, I'll put it on my to watch list.



How thoughtful.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen Kaiji season 1, thought it was pretty cool, not sure if season 2 is finished yet.

Is it shameful to say I loved Ponyo? I mean, it has Liam Neeson, so it can't be bad.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Just for you Mura, I'll put it on my to watch list.



Watch Witch Hunter Robin instead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

You spoil it already Esura. :S

But yes Madoka is a Magical Girl series spun on its head.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

No, I don't. Ever.

Is it over? Because I've been wanting an anime that I can fly through. Waiting for FZ is killing me inside.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> No, I don't. Ever.
> 
> Is it over? Because I've been wanting an anime that I can fly through. Waiting for FZ is killing me inside.



Madoka is over, yeah. I got so many animes coming my way that F/Z will be here before I know it, I know I'll be busy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't just go on appearances, that shit is serious no doubt. Does everyone go on appearances instead of checking out some episodes first?



I'd assume so. Don't judge a book by its cover I say.

Anyone watched Red Garden up in this bitch? Such a good anime. Damn near cried on it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Not Madoka, the semi-colon.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Watch Witch Hunter Robin instead.



I'll watch it. I don't have the most free time in the world though, I may not get around to some of these for a year.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You spoil it already Esura. :S
> 
> But yes Madoka is a Magical Girl series spun on its head.



I was already spoiled. I haven't watched Madoka yet either. I just read SanCom articles a lot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Not Madoka, the semi-colon.



Yes, steins;gate is over already.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll watch it. I don't have the most free time in the world though, I may not get around to some of these for a year.



Good.

But Shin Angyo Onshi is more important.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll get to SAO in a week or so, I can breeze through manga, partly because I can read it at work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was already spoiled. I haven't watched Madoka yet either. I just read SanCom articles a lot.



It's definitely worth checking out though, highly recommended.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory, what is Shin Angyo Onshi about?

@ Sephiroth

I want to watch it, I'm just not in the mood of trying to convert the files. Waiting for NA release.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's definitely worth checking out though, highly recommended.



I watched BD quality of madoka. Good shit right there.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll get to SAO in a week or so, I can breeze through manga, partly because I can read it at work.



Good. But you'll have to read it more than once. It's like crack.

Only good for you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Krory, what is Shin Angyo Onshi about?
> 
> @ Sephiroth
> 
> I want to watch it, I'm just not in the mood of trying to convert the files. Waiting for NA release.



The main character is an anti-hero named Munsu, an "angyo onshi" - people who used to be charged with traveling through the land (called Jushin) and punishing corrupt officials. But in the current timeline, Jushin is pretty much destroyed and he is the last surviving angyo onshi. Although it starts off kind of episodic, it mostly involves Munsu searching for the main villain of the title, who was responsible for killing his best friend (the former king of Jushin) and causing the downfall of the land. There's a very large cast of characters that are well well-written and more branches to the main storyline than that but it gets into territory of spoilers very easily. Every chapter is like a new spoiler or twist. There's a lot that relates to Korean folk tales and such - since it's written and drawn by two Koreans.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> The main character is an anti-hero named Munsu, an "angyo onshi" - people who used to be charged with traveling through the land (called Jushin) and punishing corrupt officials. But in the current timeline, Jushin is pretty much destroyed and he is the last surviving angyo onshi. Although it starts off kind of episodic, it mostly involves Munsu searching for the main villain of the title, who was responsible for killing his best friend (the former king of Jushin) and causing the downfall of the land. There's a very large cast of characters that are well well-written and more branches to the main storyline than that but it gets into territory of spoilers very easily. Every chapter is like a new spoiler or twist. There's a lot that relates to Korean folk tales and such - since it's written and drawn by two Koreans.



Hmm, sounds interesting. Never read a manwha before. Prolly read it after I finish Ga Rei.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Manwha read left to right, only real difference.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

And they are, statistically, better. Because Koreans do it rite.

Though also you'll probably end up reading SAO right to left because it's popular phase came from when it was picked up to make a manga adaptation in Japan and I think that's what they used to scanslate.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory, this may be a stupid question but have you read Unbalance x Unbalance?


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Go away, I don't read things.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh, i just checked and yeah SAO is right to left. My brother owns Unbalance x Unbalance and it reads left to right, eh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Go away, I don't read things.



I was trying to make a convo but suit yourself.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Oh, i just checked and yeah SAO is right to left. My brother owns Unbalance x Unbalance and it reads left to right, eh.



Yeah, that's why some people debate over the manga versus manhwa thing for SAO... because you are technically reading the _manga_ of it, since it's the Japanese publication. But that's just my view.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> I was trying to make a convo but suit yourself.



I don't talk about manga/manhwa.

Unless it's SAO.

I used to have a bunch of awesome spoilerific SAO sets. I miss those.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hmm, sounds interesting. Never read a manwha before. Prolly read it after I finish Ga Rei.



A lot of good manwha out there...The Breaker is a popular one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't talk about manga/manhwa.
> 
> Unless it's SAO.
> 
> I used to have a bunch of awesome spoilerific SAO sets. I miss those.



You just gave me the answer to my question then, all I wanted to know.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy shit...I just watched Master of Martial Hearts and that last episode...

...like the characters in Johnny Test says, "Whoa, did not see that coming!"

Like all the twists and shit in that last episode seemed so what in the fuck. Shit wasn't even remotely hinted prior. And it was just dark and depressing as hell. Series went from girls fighting each other in a tournament to some other deep dark family betrayal shit in one episode.

This anime...was mediocre. Fights were meh, fanservice was shitty, and all that. And that twist...oh, your BFF, the boy you in love with (best friend's brother), and the girl you are trying to save all hate you and your mom and want to kill you because of some shit your mom did to their parents because of the shit the friend's grandparents did to your mom so they set up a fucking tournament to kill you. Losers get sold off as sex slaves. Oh, but your mom saves your life and kills up everyone in the fucking building, even the innocent contestants who were used so you can escape. Then you go kill your "BFF" and "crush" mute mother, but thats ok because...she wanted you dead and all that shit. So your whole motivation in the tournament (to save your friend) was pretty much torn to shreds in one episode.

This is the most bullshitest anime I've ever seen in life.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Way to go off topic.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Shut up, we were off topic ages ago.

I'm pissed I wasted hours of my life watching such a fucking mediocre anime.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been there, quite a few times.

I usually pop in Summer Wars to get me some feel good after watching trash.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

I just...I just...wow. I can't believe how fucking crazy (in a bad way) it ended. Who the fuck thought that would of been a good ending?

I see Trigun on Netflix...I should watch that to wash this horrible taste in my mouth.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know.

Who thought it was a good idea to bitchify Wolfwood's death?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

A friend that speaks and reads japanese played these game and finished it... he says it's even worse than XIII.
Lightning is in the cover and she barely appears for only 20 minutes in all the game, heck even Ali Hillis surprised herself when she found out that all her recordings where done so soon and quick =/

Poor Lighting...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2012)

Master of Martial Hearts 

Should have inquired about that before watching it. I made the same mistake as you.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea to bitchify Wolfwood's death?



Somebody, a douche most likely.

I liked Trigun though, I actually own it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

The anime basically shits all over Wolfwood, which is awful, though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't read the manga, I watched Trigun when I was like 12, didn't read much back then.



Suigetsu said:


> A friend that speaks and reads japanese played these game and finished it... he says it's even worse than XIII.
> Lightning is in the cover and she barely appears for only 20 minutes in all the game, heck even Ali Hillis surprised herself when she found out that all her recordings where done so soon and quick =/
> 
> Poor Lighting...



who? what? what thread is this?


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea to bitchify Wolfwood's death?


Who?


Butō Rengoob said:


> Master of Martial Hearts
> 
> Should have inquired about that before watching it. I made the same mistake as you.



I thought it was going to be like Ikki Tousen. 

Not going to lie...this was the worst anime I've ever saw in life.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

I would tell you of an anime to see esura but I know netflix doesn't have it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> A friend that speaks and reads japanese played these game and finished it... he says it's even worse than XIII.
> Lightning is in the cover and she barely appears for only 20 minutes in all the game, heck even Ali Hillis surprised herself when she found out that all her recordings where done so soon and quick =/
> 
> Poor Lighting...



Wait, isn't Lightning a main party member?


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I haven't read the manga, I watched Trigun when I was like 12, didn't read much back then.



Wolfwood at least manages to take someone down in the manga.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

@Esura You brought up Trigun without knowing who Wolfwood is? have you watched it?


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> @Esura You brought up Trigun without knowing who Wolfwood is? have you watched it?



Nope, but everyone heard of Trigun. Its kind of hard not to, its considered a classic for animes.

BUT every character in the entire series you fought, met or even talked to in the fucking shitty anime died or went batshit insane in one episode.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

99% of those people have also heard Wolfwood because he's probably more iconic in the series than even the main character, Vash.

The other 1% read and enjoyed Twilight.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

I know of Vash and someone named Meryl. Thats it.

I remember seeing a statue or something of them in a Preview magazine when I was younger.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

We already knew you were in the 1%.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Why is knowing Wolfweed so important if he isn't the fucking main character?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why is knowing Wolfweed so important if he isn't the fucking main character?



Wow, that's a really stupid question even by your standards.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

He _is_ a main character.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wow, that's a really stupid question even by your standards.


Shut up troll and go back to your cave.



Krory said:


> He _is_ a main character.



Ok, I guess I'll see the friend eventually as I'm watching it now. Hope its a good watch. Can't be as bad as the last shit I saw.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Of course it's bad.

All the cool people die.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Legato...


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

The anime messed up so much, it's wall-banging.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shut up troll and go back to your cave.



I'll go back in my cave if you remove that silly sig, buttercup. 

"That time was lost yet time continued onward"? 

What in the purple-prose fanfiction does that mean? Where did it go? Did it go into the bargin bin? 



Peace out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, George...

I thought I was the only one that thought "Purple prose bullshit" in that moment.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

$40, what a rip


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Wait, isn't Lightning a main party member?



Not in XIII-2.



But omg seriously it's worse than the first one? T____T. The story & characters in XIII is the closest thing to "good" it gets IMO, but I guess seeing as the characters & story of XIII-2 is beyond pointless shit, I shouldn't be surprised. 

I don't care about Lightning; not her character, nor her voice. I was excited to hear about Vanille's VA working, because I expected Vanille to be tied into the story somewhere. What do we get? A fking vision. Never will I listen to what VA's have to say about their work. It's all misleading .


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

You could just replace that statement with: "Amnesia".


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Not in XIII-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, every report states the opposite. Game is considered to be marginally better than FFXIII in pretty much every aspect but parts in the story and the controversial ending. Also, the game is considerably easier.

I know I'm going to get trolled for this but...what is a purple prose?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 5, 2012)

Just to mention about Trigun. Diablo is one of the episodes that makes it worth it. And Wolfwood is indeed god-tier character.

And lol at the rest of the discussion.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Fluffy writing that loses context or has none.

Edit:
Example via Friends.


> Joey: Oh. "They're warm, nice people with big hearts."
> Chandler: And that became, "They're humid, pre-possessing homosapiens with full-sized aortic pumps?"


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Wolfwood was pussified horribly in the anime. Again.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Fluffy writing that loses context or has none.
> 
> Edit:
> Example via Friends.



Oh, I get it now.

To be honest, I don't even understand that line that Lightning says, it just sounds cool.


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Fluffy writing that loses context or has none.
> 
> Edit:
> Example via Friends.



Also an example: Everything Genesis says in Crisis Core


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Geg said:


> Also an example: Everything Genesis says in Crisis Core



Not going to lie...huge Genesis/Loveless fan though.

Don't know what the stuff means but it sounds cool. I know it by heart too.

Infinite in mystery is the gift of the Goddess. We seek it thus, and take to the sky. Ripples form on the water's surface. That wandering soul knows no rest. Act 1.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

And people like _that_ is why horrible, horrible authors and writers still get away with purple prose.

And why Twilight is successful.

Thanks for ruining literature.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't even buy the fucking Twilight books and I never even watched the movies. I contributed nothing to that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Yet again, look, there goes the point.


----------



## Styles (Jan 5, 2012)

Did I just read someone say this game is similar to Twilight? Mother. Fucker. *cancels pre-order.*

So serah is the main character of this game? holy fuck. I have a feeling it's going to be a "shoujo" version of FFX. They need to go back to having charismatic male leads. i.e. Zidane.

FF is officially off my radar


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yet again, look, there goes the point.


My friend, Krory, do you fly away now? To a world that abhors you and I? All that awaits you is a somber morrow no matter where the winds may blow. My friend, your desire is the bringer of life, the gift of the goddess. Even if the morrow is barren of promises...nothing shall forestall my return.

EDIT: I knew what you meant. I was just throwing that out there.


Legacy_Warrior said:


> Did I just read someone say this game is similar to Twilight? Mother. Fucker. *cancels pre-order.*
> 
> So serah is the main character of this game? holy fuck. I have a feeling it's going to be a "shoujo" version of FFX. They need to go back to having charismatic male leads. i.e. Zidane.
> 
> FF is officially off my radar



LOL wut? Krory is joking. There is nothing really comparable to Twilight at all in the game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

D'at genesis, he was well-written. 

Whats up with the controversal ending that people are talking about?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thanks for ruining literature.



 

-----

And no, Esura. It is not cool. It only seems cool now since you're 14 but someday you'll come to realize saying something like "that moment seemed to last forever... but time waits for no one" (translating based on_ supposed_ meaning) is way more cool.... cause' that makes sense.

When you get into writing promise me you won't follow SE's examples.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

No. I wasn't joking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

I feel ignored....


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> D'at genesis, he was well-written.
> 
> Whats up with the controversal ending that people are talking about?


I posted it some pages back. Think of the worse possible outcome that can happen to the main cast.

That's it.



Furious George said:


> -----
> 
> And no, Esura. It is not cool. It only seems cool now since you're 14 but someday you'll come to realize saying something like "that moment seemed to last forever... but time waits for no one" (translating based on_ supposed_ meaning) is way more cool.... cause' that makes sense.
> 
> When you get into writing promise me you won't follow SE's examples.


I'm mostly inspired by Kojima when I write.

And I'm 21 friend. 


Krory said:


> No. I wasn't joking.


Yes...you are. 

But I'll allow you to prove me wrong. Describe FFXIII-2's similarity to Twilight. 

I'm waiting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Purple prose.

Point proven.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Purple prose.
> 
> Point proven.



...damn you Krory.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I feel ignored....



And yet time continues onward.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> The anime messed up so much, it's wall-banging.



I'm not a huge fan of Trigun at all. I actually think it's highly overrated. But I still hold it far higher then the Manga, which is a complete mess IMO. Crappy direction and whoever drew it didn't know how to do proper fight scenes. Just saying. Both are overrated anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I find it funny that you ask him to compare FFXIII-2 to Twilight, when his original criticism did just that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck the line in my sig, my sig is still motherfucking awesome foo. I came a long way in my prowess of Photoshop than I did back in September.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And yet time continues onward.



Well time can go screw itself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2012)

Trigun is great as an anime adaption. And also as a manga personally. What people should be aware of though, is that the anime could not technically "ruin" anything from the manga, because it started and ended long before the manga even got to that point. Maximum was started in 1998, the same year the anime started, and since it was a monthly series, only ended in 2009


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2012)

*Trigun*: Never read the manga. Didn't like the anime too much at first but after a re-watch I have to say it was pretty good. 

*Esura and his hero Kojima*: The Lightning Reborn? Ugh! 

Do me a favor Esura... PM me some of your work if you have any. A fanfic, original story, poem, lyrics. I am really curious to see what you come up with.  

If you do send me something BTW I won't go out of my way to bash it. I will be honest though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Hope is what makes us strong. It is why we are here. It is what we fight with when all else is lost.


EDIT: Sure dude. I just have to find it. I haven't wrote anything in ages and it was primarily for my amateur comics I made in high school. Boy my proportions were wonky back then.


----------



## Styles (Jan 5, 2012)

To whoever played this game before, just tell me this..

Will this game remind me of poorly written manga targeted for 14 year old Japanese girls (FFX-2)? Or will it actually have some style.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2012)

It'll be written as well as any other FF game...


----------



## Awesome (Jan 5, 2012)

People do seem to forget that no Final Fantasy has ever had a great story. It just became more obvious with voice acting. 

They have had enjoyable stories, but nothing great.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> To whoever played this game before, just tell me this..
> 
> Will this game remind me of poorly written manga targeted for 14 year old Japanese girls (FFX-2)? Or will it actually have some style.



Its not all "girl power"-ish like FFX-2 if that's what you mean. Its themes are pretty similar to other previous mainline FFs. Its somewhat darker than FFXIII though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

>FF
>Style

Bwuahahaha.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It'll be written as well as any other FF game...





Awesome said:


> People do seem to forget that no Final Fantasy has ever had a great story. It just became more obvious with voice acting.
> 
> They have had enjoyable stories, but nothing great.





Krory said:


> >FF
> >Style
> 
> Bwuahahaha.



These look like words but they don't make any sense??


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not going to lie...huge Genesis/Loveless fan though.
> 
> Don't know what the stuff means but it sounds cool. I know it by heart too.
> 
> Infinite in mystery is the gift of the Goddess. We seek it thus, and take to the sky. Ripples form on the water's surface. That wandering soul knows no rest. Act 1.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> D'at genesis, he was well-written.
> 
> Whats up with the controversal ending that people are talking about?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

In order to understand how horrible a character genesis is

you have to take into account that one of your rewards for beating Dirge of Cerberus, the worst thing to ever come out of final fantasy ever in history and probably the foreseeable future, was reviving Genesis


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

DOC was crap regardless of if genesis was in it or not. I don't understand how a company like square enix, a company that prides itself on production values up the asshole, made such a broken crap mess such as that and feels content by slapping some cutscenes in it


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

it seem pretty reasonable

it's like crawling through a bed of hot coals on your bare belly and having to eat glass.

And at the very end they eviscerate you through your privates with a dull spoon.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Because it had FF in the title and would sell, FFVII at that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not going to lie...huge Genesis/Loveless fan though.



I don't mind Gacktisis anymore, but how can you be a huge fan? 

Angeal is kind of cool, but definitely not Genesis.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't give a shit about anyone but Zack. I know he tapped Aerith. 

And I continue to lol at the rest of the discussion.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I don't give a shit about anyone but Zack. I know he tapped Aerith.
> 
> And I continue to lol at the rest of the discussion.



He didnt 

Aerith was such a sweet and pure girl and zack was a fking cry baby. It was their first crush but nothing serious.
 He did tapp Cisney tough. I think it's implied that he did.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't mind Gacktisis anymore, but how can you be a huge fan?
> 
> Angeal is kind of cool, but definitely not Genesis.


I liked Angeal too.

Genesis just got that gangsta swag. Fool is batshit crazy and he recites some crazy poem in the middle of fights. Now that's some coolness.


Fraust said:


> I don't give a shit about anyone but Zack. I know he tapped Aerith.
> 
> And I continue to lol at the rest of the discussion.



He missed out on his chance to tap that.

Cloud beat him to the punch before Aerith died.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> He didnt
> 
> Aerith was such a sweet and pure girl and zack was a fking cry baby. It was their first crush but nothing serious.
> He did tapp Cisney tough. I think it's implied that he did.


Zack tapped that ass.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> He didnt



That's why the ending of Crisis Core is so sad.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Genesis just got that gangsta swag. Fool is batshit crazy and he recites some crazy poem in the middle of fights. Now that's some coolness.





zenieth said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Gnome said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's why the ending of Crisis Core is so sad.



Speaking of that, I found a doujin called Moral Crisis where Aerith was "selling her flowers" (aka prostituting) to make ends meet at the exact moment Zack was fighting all the soldiers to the death.

Shit was funny. 


EDIT: Fuck you Genesis haters. Anyways, its all good. There is no hate, only joy. For you are beloved by the goddess, hero of the dawn, healer of worlds, act 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2012)

Psh...zack def got some of that before he died. That's why he's smiling when he dies


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not going to lie...huge Genesis/Loveless fan though.
> 
> Don't know what the stuff means but it sounds cool. I know it by heart too.
> 
> Infinite in mystery is the gift of the Goddess. We seek it thus, and take to the sky. Ripples form on the water's surface. That wandering soul knows no rest. Act 1.



Loveless, yes. Genesis? Not so much. He was just a whiny bitch that thought himself Sephiroth's equal, only to get shown he wasn't Zack's equal much less Sephiroth's.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Psh...zack def got some of that before he died. That's why he's smiling when he dies



No....that's someone accepting their fate. Zack died as a true G.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

It's basically common knowledge that Aerith sold her "flowers"

a rose for 1 gil? Who the fuck she fooling?


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Loveless, yes. Genesis? Not so much. He was just a whiny bitch that thought himself Sephiroth's equal, only to get shown he wasn't Zack's equal much less Sephiroth's.


That's true. I primarily like him cause of his Loveless obsession and design. To this day I don't quite know what the fuck was his issue in the game.

I think Square should make FFVII-2, which takes place after DoC and Genesis is the ultimate evil you have to fuck up.



zenieth said:


> It's basically common knowledge that Aerith sold her "flowers"
> 
> a rose for 1 gil? Who the fuck she fooling?



Also, what made it even more funny, Tseung was trying to watch over Aerith for Zack's sake but he and her adoptive mom couldn't find her when she went out selling her flowers.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's basically common knowledge that Aerith sold her "flowers"
> 
> a rose for 1 gil? Who the fuck she fooling?



Luckily Asian's have small penises, she didn't feel a thing. 

Until she met Sephiroth. *badumtish*


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's true. I primarily like him cause of his Loveless obsession and design. To this day I don't quite know what the fuck was his issue in the game.
> 
> I think Square should make FFVII-2, which takes place after DoC and Genesis is the ultimate evil you have to fuck up.
> 
> ...



If you read the FFwiki, it's because he had space AIDS and he was looking for the spirit of the planet to heal him.

He was also pissy his dick couldn't measure up to Sephiroth, Angeal and Zack's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

How did this thread devolve into a dick-measuring contest?


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

The World just can't get dicks out of his head. He loves them I guess.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How did this thread devolve into a dick-measuring contest?



Don't think this the first time its happened, or was that in another thread?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a simple equation

The chance of the discussion turning to dicks is directly proportional to the variables CMX, Esura and The World being in a thread

Multiply this factor by 7 if Dae is present, but only if Ultros and Gilgamesh are not factors.

That's a whole other dick stroking equation with a whole other algorithm


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's a simple equation
> 
> The chance of the discussion turning to dicks is directly proportional to the variables CMX, Esura and The World being in a thread
> 
> ...



I'm no good when it comes to algebra, can you explain that again?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Penis, phallus, dick, shlong, weiner, cock, shaft.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Everybody loves a good dick.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2012)

So hey what was this thread's reaction to Crazy Chocobo


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Dick = (CMX(x)+World(y)-FF(z))/((-7)+VLD)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

I know esura loves that song, I can't stand it personally.

@Gnome: The fuck does that equal to?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Dick = (CMX(x)+World(y)-FF(z))/((-7)+VLD)



pretty much this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> So hey what was this thread's reaction to Crazy Chocobo


That death metal chocobo thing?




Mura said:


> I know esura loves that song, I can't stand it personally.
> 
> @Gnome: The fuck does that equal too?



It equals penis.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> No....that's someone accepting their fate. Zack died as a true G.



No, that's someone getting some then fighting till their death.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> So hey what was this thread's reaction to Crazy Chocobo


Is it that one that tries to sound all hardcore? if so, that one sucked imo.


Mura said:


> I know esura loves that song, I can't stand it personally.
> 
> @Gnome: The fuck does that equal too?



It equals to how many times dick will be mentioned.

X is equal to the number of Esura posts per page. Y is equal to Worlds boredom quantified. And Z is equal to the number of the FF we are discussing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It equals to how many times dick will be mentioned.
> 
> X is equal to the number of Esura posts per page. Y is equal to Worlds boredom quantified. And Z is equal to the number of the FF we are discussing.



Mindfucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Hidden variable: Ultros.

He makes your dick hard.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Ultros is an exponential factor, its dangerous to use all that power.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> So hey what was this thread's reaction to Crazy Chocobo



Its AWESOME! Lyrics are fucking funny too! It plays when you ride a red Chocobo in FFXIII-2.

Gas 'em up with the greens and let him go
Stand back, stand clear as he puts on a show
So cute yet fierce, is he from hell?
I cannot tell, yet I don't even want to know
So you wanna be a trailblazer?
Kickin' dirt like a hell raiser?
Take the reins, but don't react slow
It's time to feel the force of the chocobo

So you think you can ride this chocobo?
Got Chocobucks? You better put them on this chocobo!
Saddle up, if you think you can ride in this rodeo
Are we in hell? I don't know... to the dirt, let's roll!

You're loco if you think you're gonna hide this chocobo
Everybody's gonna wanna ride your chocobo
It's choco-loco style in a choco-rodeo
Gonna ride him straight through hell in this chocobo rodeo!
Yeah, let's ride!

Gas 'em up with the greens and let him go
Stand back, stand clear as he puts on a show
So cute yet fierce, is he from hell?
I cannot tell, yet I don't even want to know
So you wanna be a trailblazer?
Kickin' dirt like a hell raiser?
Take the reins, but don't react slow
It's time to feel the force of the chocobo

So you think you can ride this chocobo?
Got Chocobucks? You better put them on this chocobo!
Saddle up, if you think you can ride in this rodeo
Are we in hell? I don't know... to the dirt, let's roll!

You're loco if you think you're gonna hide this chocobo
Everybody's gonna wanna ride your chocobo
It's choco-loco style in a choco-rodeo
Gonna ride him straight through hell in this chocobo rodeo!
Yeah, let's ride!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Are red chocobos important because I'd like to avoid it as if it were the plague.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Chocobos, not long until the discussion goes into the rape zone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Chocobo, eh? Can it shoot meteors?

If not, fuck 'em.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Are red chocobos important because I'd like to avoid it as if it were the plague.



Not sure but possibly if you want to unlock certain fragments.


"Everybody's gonna wanna ride your chocobo"

Going to make a set with this line.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

^ called it.

While they may have improved gameplay, they sacrificed what little sense the story made, and limit you to 2 characters (reminds of the wii symphonia). If you're fine with that then go ahead.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

EVERYONE WANTS TO RIDE MY CHOCOBO!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> So hey what was this thread's reaction to Crazy Chocobo



Worst FF song ever


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Walked into this thread, see about 20 posts with dicks in it...........





Call me again when their is more talk of tittie and ass. Unless your talking about FF13-2-3-4-5-6 tits and ass, then no thanks.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

I mean who wants to see a genderbent Cloud(RIGHTUNING), mannish butch lesbian(Fang), a fucking clown(Vanille), a little girl(Hope), and an underage-looking lolita((Sera) Ok maybe I do just a little) naked?

Not me. 

God dammit Nomura.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

*Listen to Crazy Chocobo*

What the fuck is wrong with FFXIII?


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> *Listen to Crazy Chocobo*
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with FFXIII?



*What the fuck is wrong with FFXIII?*

You just answered your own question.

Thanks 13 for bastardizing Nobuo Uematsu's work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Well this thread took a turn for the worse if that's even possible...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2012)

What the fuck happened to this thread?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 6, 2012)

wtf happened to the smilies


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Personally I think this thread should be scrapped.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree. We should all just forget XIII-2 and all it's sequels/spinoffs ever happened.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Personally I think this thread should be scrapped.



To be honest, yes. It seems like only me and a few others in this section truly give a shit about the game. 

However, at this point, I really don't want it to be closed. Its a good secondary jack of all trades thread like the main FF thread where offtopicness is allowed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm the unofficial moderator of this here thread.

Stay on topic OR ELSE.



Or else I'll... send you Gooba's nudes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't see that pic, sorry CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuck. 

Stupid image hosting. Someone needs to write a letter to Tazmo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Use tinypic, its what I use all the time.


----------



## nintendosucks (Jan 6, 2012)

Any lightning and Vanielle nudes?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> To be honest, yes. It seems like only me and a few others in this section truly give a shit about the game.



I care about the game, but every time I come in here to post peeps be going ape shit. And I'm like  fuck that noise.

Now that we're talking about seeing nudes for the girls though...this thread is relevant again.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 6, 2012)

The World said:


> I agree. We should all just forget XIII-2 and all it's sequels/spinoffs ever happened.



I actually asked several people who have played the game. They all say it's a significant improvement to FF13. The battle system remains the same with some new elements, but pretty much everything else gameplay wise is different. There's less staggering, if you didn't like that system. 

Inb4 someone is going to trash on it just because of its story. Inb4 it's actually a good story .

Lol that last one isn't happening. Then again, I don't play FF for the story.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2012)

Inb4 its actually a good game? We already know its good, we just have to wait for the fandumb to get their hands on it state side.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2012)

I care about the game and i'd like for actual discussion to occur.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

I enjoyed XIII. It had issues, and those issues were plainly evident, but it wasn't "bad".  It was actually pretty decent. If FFXIII-2 can clean up the issues that were in FFXIII, then i will have considered it a success. It doesn't have to be a huge departure to be a "good" game for me.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I care about the game and i'd like for actual discussion to occur.



I SECOND THE MOTION. THE GAME COMES OUT NEXT MONTH AND NOT A SINGLE FUCK SEEMS TO BE GIVEN IN THIS THREAD.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 6, 2012)

I actually care about the game, tbh. I really liked the battle system from FF13, and it looks like they improved the crystarium system as well. The monster system works better than I thought it would now that I know how it works. 

The biggest problems I had with FF13 were its lack of side quests aside from monster hunting, towns, the linearity, and not being able to revisit areas. All of these issues were fixed in 13-2, so this game actually caught my attention. If anything I'll likely think of this as the true FF13


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I enjoyed XIII. It had issues, and those issues were plainly evident, but it wasn't "bad".  It was actually pretty decent. If FFXIII-2 can clean up the issues that were in FFXIII, then i will have considered it a success. It doesn't have to be a huge departure to be a "good" game for me.


I really hope the game is more then square going "hey look at our flashy graphics!"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

I do know that they still didn't fix the hair dithering, which is somewhat of a minor complaint, but still annoying


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I actually care about the game, tbh. I really liked the battle system from FF13, and it looks like they improved the crystarium system as well. The monster system works better than I thought it would now that I know how it works.
> 
> The biggest problems I had with FF13 were its lack of side quests aside from monster hunting, towns, the linearity, and not being able to revisit areas. All of these issues were fixed in 13-2, so this game actually caught my attention. If anything I'll likely think of this as the true FF13


The fact that you couldn't go back really pissed me off, putting in more warp pads wouldn't of been to hard.

but hey If this game has as much content as ff10 i'd be happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2012)

Getting back FF13 from a friend to beat the final area on 360 so get ready for FF13-2. There...I talked about FF.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Talk about how they ruined mog?
Making him a slave, dats racist.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2012)

I still want it. I just enjoy the journey in FFs even if after the ending I realize it was a huge waste of effort (XII).

Adding 1000 to my gamerscore is always nice, too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I actually care about the game, tbh. I really liked the battle system from FF13, and it looks like they improved the crystarium system as well. The monster system works better than I thought it would now that I know how it works.
> 
> The biggest problems I had with FF13 were its lack of side quests aside from monster hunting, towns, the linearity, and not being able to revisit areas. All of these issues were fixed in 13-2, so this game actually caught my attention. If anything I'll likely think of this as the true FF13


My thoughts exactly. I think all dem haters are gonna be suprised to find this game is vastly improved over XIII. The only thing i can forsee not liking is the time-travel crap and that ending. But it's about the experience and i think it won't disappoint.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sure I'll like it, as I did FF13 when came to gameplay. It's the story...if it could be even worse then FF13...I'll be pissed.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 6, 2012)

At the very least the story wont revolve around rescuing some useless DiD.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 7, 2012)

The story sucks balls


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 7, 2012)

FFX-2 should of had the gameplay as FFX, plus the story could of been a little better


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

^ lol. welcome to the convo? what are you talking about.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm sure I'll like it, as I did FF13 when came to gameplay. It's the story...if it could be even worse then FF13...I'll be pissed.



Take FFXIII, add time travel and more loli and emobrats.

Play with discretion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah well then, best to ignore the story then. Guess I'll treat it like Star Ocean 4. Like I said I do like the gameplay, so it'll have to do. Plus collecting monsters is always fun for me.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> ^ lol. welcome to the convo? what are you talking about.



I was refering and comparing game play


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> FFX-2 should of had the gameplay as FFX, plus the story could of been a little better



Considering X-2 has the best battle system to date this is humorous. X-2's fault is having one of the shittiest stories


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ah well then, best to ignore the story then. Guess I'll treat it like Star Ocean 4. Like I said I do like the gameplay, so it'll have to do. Plus collecting monsters is always fun for me.



I'd probably consider it "likable" (the gameplay) if it wasn't through the actions of one of the most annoying video game characters to date.

And lol. "EVERY FF HAS SUCH A UNIQUE AND DIFFERENT BATTLE SYSTEM. WAVE OF THE FUTURE!"


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Seriously krory your set keeps reminding me of manhatten


----------



## G (Jan 7, 2012)

i dont know anything about FF
should i even bother to buy this


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

who the fuck knows?

Do you want to ride esura's chocobo?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

If you're gonna buy FF (for the first time or not), this is not the one to buy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

G said:


> i dont know anything about FF
> should i even bother to buy this



No.

Go buy FF7 off PSN for 10 bucks.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 7, 2012)

go buy FFX


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Considering X-2 has the best battle system to date this is humorous. X-2's fault is having one of the shittiest stories



FFX had a better game play


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

G said:


> i dont know anything about FF
> should i even bother to buy this



You should probably get all the old FF from FF VI (the second best ) to FF X.


After that the series ends!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> FFX had a better game play



Agreed.

No summons in X-2 is balls.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

X's system was perfect in my eyes. Allowed for true strategy, albeit easy to figure out.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

You should all play The Last Remnant (the PC version).

One of the most underrated JRPG's of all time!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

That game sucked.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Only good thing about Last Remnant was David.

Another RPG whose ending pretty much negates the entire game and follows a bullshit cliche recent RPGs have been following, but was still enjoyable to me (easy to please).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

I hated the main character. 

The battle system was a nice idea but a lot of the time it just fell about.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That game sucked.



Yeah well..

It had a cliche main character,but the story was good and the battle system was awesome!

Still better than FF XIII!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

Giving vague commands was dumb. You had to hope the characters would heal the right person and such.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> You should probably get all the old FF from FF VI (the second best ) to FF X.
> 
> 
> After that the series ends!



VII and Crisis core says hi. 

The rest afterward idc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> VII and Crisis core says hi.
> 
> The rest afterward idc.



He said VI-X, but yeah Crisis Core is recommended after FFVII.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Giving vague commands was dumb. You had to hope the characters would heal the right person and such.



What?

You had groups under your command that you could modify to spec them for melee,or magic or ranged..

If you ordered one group to heal another,they would do so!


You could also let them run wild,but who the heck would do that!


Edit:

Asakuna,I did include FF VII in that since I said s/he should get all the FF from FF VI to FF X,the last decent FF.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Giving vague commands was dumb. You had to hope the characters would heal the right person and such.



Actually no. With the guide I learned how to make them always heal and such. Game becomes a lot better with a guide. Was pretty good actually.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Actually no. With the guide I learned how to make them always heal and such. Game becomes a lot better with a guide. Was pretty good actually.



Probably, it didn't do a good job explaining itself.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

First time through the game the "vague" commands were a huge problem and made me frustrated. After you master the system and have the right teams you can definitely always heal and have the right attacks each turn and the game turns into a cake walk. One of my favorite 1000s.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

One of my discs got scratched so I got stuck at one point and said fuck it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Mutliple discs? I do not remember. 

Lost Odyssey's discs ruined it for a lot of people. I don't know who thought stacking four DVDs on top of each other was a good idea. Hopefully Microsoft develops a blu-ray style disc already.

EDIT: Anyone know if middle fingers are okay in avvs/sigs?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Asakuna,I did include FF VII in that since I said s/he should get all the FF from FF VI to FF X,the last decent FF.



lol sorry, i thought you meant after X.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lol sorry, i thought you meant after X.



Oh,no.

It's just that I am not excited for a new FF title coming up,and that makes me sad.

I don't know what happened to the series..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Mutliple discs? I do not remember.
> 
> Lost Odyssey's discs ruined it for a lot of people. I don't know who thought stacking four DVDs on top of each other was a good idea. Hopefully Microsoft develops a blu-ray style disc already.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know if middle fingers are okay in avvs/sigs?



Boobs, asses, and curse words are. So middle fingers should be ok.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Word.

And Ciupy, get excited for Versus. Or don't until it has a release date. Something like that.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Word.
> 
> And Ciupy, get excited for Versus. Or don't until it has a release date. Something like that.



Oh,Versus..

Is that even coming out anymore?

Wasn't it announced in,like,2006?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,no.
> 
> It's just that I am not excited for a new FF title coming up,and that makes me sad.
> 
> I don't know what happened to the series..



Damn i can't belive i'm saying this.

There was a time where i was excited for XIII's release....then i took an arrow to the knee. 

But Versus XIII will revive the series with nomura on our side.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Mutliple discs? I do not remember.
> 
> Lost Odyssey's discs ruined it for a lot of people. I don't know who thought stacking four DVDs on top of each other was a good idea. Hopefully Microsoft develops a blu-ray style disc already.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know if middle fingers are okay in avvs/sigs?



lol How is a middle finger worse than what you have now?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Barely showing cleavage isn't really bad, even for young teenagers/adolescents. Some people find middle fingers highly offensive. Was just making sure.

I still will never understand how a society decides to make little things like that to mean wildly offensive things. It's a fucking finger. But that's besides the point.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Barely showing cleavage isn't really bad, even for young teenagers/adolescents. Some people find middle fingers highly offensive. Was just making sure.
> 
> I still will never understand how a society decides to make little things like that to mean wildly offensive things. It's a fucking finger. But that's besides the point.



I'm digging your new sig with Berserker. 

He gives the middle finger with a giant sword. :33


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol, I was gonna put the middle finger in my sig, but I asked for an avv instead since they don't have the scene I want on YouTube (amazing).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 7, 2012)

Versus will be shit i thought people knew this already


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Versus will be shit i thought people knew this already



Versus is a shining beacon of hope.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Versus is a shining *beacon of hope*.


----------



## Esura (Jan 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Versus is a shining beacon of hope.



Boy I'm going to laugh when Versus doesn't live up to the lofty expectations fans have. Time repeats itself....yet again.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are so horribly wrong...

How could something be shit if it won't even come out?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

Versus will be packed full of quality, thanks to Nomura-sama.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Versus will be packed full of zippers, thanks to Nomura-sama.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Nomura has a lot to answer for, effing up KH continuity and all that  I'm giving him one chance to redeem himself in FFVersus


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Boy I'm going to laugh when Versus doesn't live up to the lofty expectations fans have. Time repeats itself....yet again.



> Has high expectations of quality in XIII-2.
> Has low expectations of quality in Versus.

Where did you go wrong?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

My expectations for 13-2 are higher than versus

Because at least I know the former got released


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



Ok, I was asking for that.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know why people expect Versus to have a higher quality than FF13. FF13 was in full development for 3 years before being released.

Versus just entered full production 4 months ago and is likely being released this year or early next year


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

>Vs XIII
>This year.


Oh you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2012)

If anything it'll be out next year or the year after next  

We haven't had an actual trailer since 09

They've spent almost the entire console generation on this one game  

And its not even out yet.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 8, 2012)

The gameplay trailer was in 09? I thought it was in 2010?

Either way,


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Spending the entire console generation on a game that will come out after the new generation starts, reminds me of XII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2012)

^ FF12 started development in 2001?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

12 actually came though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ FF12 started development in 2001?



I don't remember, it felt like forever though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, i found it  It started right after X-2, it came out in 06 which was 3 years later.

Compare that to the 6 years we've been waiting 

It must have only seemed long because of the "next gen" hype that was going on at the time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

Wait.

Wait wait wait.

KH had continuity?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

Disney > fucked up story > yaoi bait > yaoi bait WITH MEMORIES > DARKNESS > yaoi bait with things that aren't really there but fuck it they are > TRAP YAOI BAIT > yaoi bait from the PAST! > DIGITAL YAOI BAIT *IN 3D*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe they'll get it right this time.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

pretty sure Versus isn't AO


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If anything it'll be out next year or the year after next
> 
> We haven't had an actual trailer since 09
> 
> ...



When a game takes to long to come out it tends to end up being obsolete,dead,terrible, or all of those at once.
Example:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wVuuyRGB_BA[/YOUTUBE]




I bet that project is dead and acts like it's still alive.


----------



## Savior (Jan 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Versus will be packed full of quality, thanks to Nomura-sama.



Yeah a game showed in 2006...and it's what...2012 and we have no firm release date for NA.. I'm not holding my breath.
Reminds me of when I got super hyped for FFXII..

Waiting on reviews for FFXIII-2...hoping it's good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

Japan must've had a very shitty year if Final Fantasy XIII-2 was the fifth best-selling game of the year there.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably, bad taste plays a role too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nomura has a lot to answer for, *effing up KH continuity* and all that  I'm giving him one chance to redeem himself in FFVersus


How?

The continuity of KH has been pretty consistent and stuff. 



The World said:


> > Has high expectations of quality in XIII-2.
> > Has low expectations of quality in Versus.
> 
> Where did you go wrong?



I don't have low expectations of quality for Versus nor high expectations for XIII-2. I have_ reasonable_ fucking expectations.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Reasonable!? 


Well that's clearly too high. 
_________________

And idk anything about KH, I think the series is trash.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> How?
> 
> The continuity of KH has been pretty consistent and stuff.
> 
> \



All those fucking sidestories disagree  I'm pretty sure that even though i've played KH1, KHRecom, KH2 and KHBBS, i'll still be left in the dark when KH3DS comes out because i didn't bother with three five eight days over two or coded or recoded


----------



## Awesome (Jan 8, 2012)

Coded and 3D are both direct sequels and both were released one after the other. That is continuity. The only 2 that weren't continuous were BBS (prequel) and 358/2 days (side story between COM and II)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

KH continuity is consistent

it's just fucking stupid and pretentious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2012)

Which was my point  convolution up the asshole


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Which was my point  convolution up the asshole



If the main continuity of game series is spread out over several different gaming systems, it is not convoluted...

... it's overly fragmented.

No one should have buy several systems to understand a series' story, and no one should have to import several different enhanced versions to play the whole damn thing out.

Maybe it makes Square money, but it's still a shitty short-term cash grab that kills any excitement for the main games since the majority of people will have gotten tired of waiting the 3rd main titled game.

The only people that will KH3 are left over hardcore fans who have stuck with the series up to this point, everyone else only played KH 1 and 2 will not care.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

If some of those games go off on a tangent, and some don't, it can get confusing. If it's not *perfectly* clear where one game belongs, you're already in the danger zone for a piece of shit continuity.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If some of those games go off on a tangent, and some don't, it can get confusing. If it's not *perfectly* clear where one game belongs, you're already in the danger zone for a piece of shit continuity.



None of them really go off on a tangent. All the games tie into each other pretty neatly, almost to the point that you'd think they planned all this from day one.

The issue is...you can't just go in with the mindset that, oh I played KH1 and 2 so I can go into 3 no problem. If my assumptions are correct, KH3 will tie in with a lot of events from BBS and DDD so you are going to be lost.

The games I see are necessary to understand much of the core part of the story is KH1, 2, BBS, and Re: Coded, mostly for special ending which ties directly into DDD for the latter one. You could probably toss CoM in there but considering that KH2 pretty much tells you every, single thing that happens in that game plus more, I don't see it as necessary. 358/2 Days isn't really necessary either unless you want to know even more about certain events and situations. Wouldn't hurt to play though.

You don't really need to play the Final Mix versions to understand much of the story either. I've played none of them and still have a much better grasp of the story than most fans.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

The fact that you have to explain which games are necessary and which aren't doesn't tell you anything?

Like maybe how your entire second 3/4 of your post refutes your first statement.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> .



Esura it's painful to read.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2012)

i'm pretty sure that KH's state in nomura's care is not actually conjecture and pretty much fact


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

Let's just all agree that KH is always garbage.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

No        . KH for life.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

I wonder if I can find my old KH rant?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Even though I enjoyed playing the ones I played I only actually care about the first one since it was monumental to combine my favorite two companies of all time for something that I will never forget (and something that made me choose my career path and passion).

The other games are great for nostalgic purposes until this year when they, hopefully, come out with an HD collection pack.

Also KHII's soundtrack is so sexy to listen to for nostalgia. When my library is on shuffle and one of the random BG songs comes on I get transported to high school.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

It's sad when something like KH is nostalgic...


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

No. No more KH hating. Change it back to XIII-2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree.

You know what's almost as bad as KH? FFXIII-2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

I like KH 1-2 for it's fun and high spirited adventures into old Disney movies. However, the handheld games have sucked major penis.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2012)

KH haters...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tykzAyISnNk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



crazymtf said:


> I like KH 1-2 for it's fun and high spirited adventures into old Disney movies. *However, the handheld games have sucked major penis.*



The fuck what? Have you played BBS? Its pretty much the best KH game out.


----------



## Sera (Jan 8, 2012)

So excited for the demo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2012)

so... this game is left with a cliff hanger and to make things worse, there wont be a FF13-2 CAUSE this one flipped. 


poor lighting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

Of course there will be a FFXIII-3.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2012)

And that will be even worse than XIII and XIII-2


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

There was a FFXIV v2


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

FFXIII-XIII will be the worst game ever made and yes it will be made.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> FFXIII-XIII will be the worst game ever made and yes it will be made.



Oh god. That's disgusting. That you could even think of it is appalling. I'm disappointed.


















































It will be called XIII-13, of course.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah shit my bad, apologies.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like square learned from the west on how to milk a series.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

their method being: 

- shit
- shit
- shit
- shit
- shittier shit


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Nobody milks anything like Activision and CoD. I can at least take new FF games, CoD is just unbearable.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Looks like square learned from the west on how to milk a series.



They both milk evenly, don't be delusional.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Looks like square learned from the west on how to milk a series.



Except Square is LOSING money on it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Krory has the most significant point. CoD breaks its own record every year and becomes the best entertainment launch.

FF just sold a third of its previous installment. Even as a fanboy that's a laugh.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

I like CoD . 

But it most definitely does milk money. Good thing the only reason I have the new games is because people buy it for me (^____^)b.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

Call me when they make a new Chrono game

that's not a travesty like certain other stopped series that were recently picked up.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

What series is that?

I like how Square brought back Tactics Ogre. Game is good


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Chrono Trigger/Cross.

Tactics Ogre was awesome. Love the artwork, too.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

He's referring to the series I didn't name

by which I mean Parasite Eve.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah yes, that travesty. I see it as a non-canon spinoff anyway.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh. Never played that series.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

You should. The first 2 games are great.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

PS1? or 2? Either way, emulating them shits aint fun for me.

Maybe an HD remake I might. When they first came out I wasn't good with horror games, now they make me lol to no end so I wouldn't mind.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

Both are on PS1. And PSN.

I'm not sure if they are going to do a HD remake of it. Doesn't seem likely.

Maybe if the 4th game is actually good.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Oh. Never played that series.



Oh, seriously? Then you are in for a treat. Parasite Eve 1 is such an awesome game. I don't really care for PE2 though and I thought Third Birthday was at least good gameplay and graphically wise despite being quite a bit different from the original PE1 experience.

Get it off PSN. Its only $9.99. Has one of the coolest main females in gaming, the story is interesting and keeps you on your toes, battles are fun, and the primary antagonist is such a bitch, in a good way. Soundtrack is on some awesome stuff too. Classic I tell ya, classic.

I would avoid PE2, but that's just me personally. Many people do like it but I just didn't like how much of a departure it was from PE1, which isn't a bad thing usually but PE2 was such a fucking chore to play with its wannabe old school Resident Evil gameplay.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't have PS3 anymore. Maybe when I buy it back, when Versus gets a release date.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

So I take that as never then. Oh well.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

Or Kingdom He--

Oh wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> What series is that?
> 
> I like how Square brought back Tactics Ogre. Game is good



If only they'd make a new Ogre game. 

Fucking dicks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

I can live without that.

I want more FF and PE games....oh and KH and Tobal. Its their only series of theirs I care about anyway.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know any details on the demo?


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait...what demo?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't live without another Ogre game.


I think first I want a return to the Ogre Battle series, then a new Tactics Ogre title after. pek


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it PSN only? That's what I read on a site.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

You people are noobs.

It's out tomorrow on PSN US - the 11th for XBL and PSN EU.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what demo?



There's a XIII-2 demo out tomorrow in America and Wednesday for Europe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> There's a XIII-2 demo out tomorrow in America and Wednesday for Europe.



That wasn't very smart of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot about that FFXIII-2 demo.


Maybe I'll haul my PS3 over to my parent's house this weekend and give it a try. 




It sounds so pathetic when I say it out loud.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

I must be the only one really excited to play it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That wasn't very smart of them.



It wasn't smart of them to make the game in the first place.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> You people are noobs.
> 
> It's out tomorrow on PSN US - the 11th for XBL and PSN EU.





Kushinα said:


> There's a XIII-2 demo out tomorrow in America and Wednesday for Europe.



Oh. Wow, that's cool. I've been on an anime binge on Netflix so I haven't been on my computer much to check news in between work unless I'm on Photoshop doing some work for someone.



Kushinα said:


> I must be the only one really excited to play it.



I'm not because I know all about FFXIII-2 already and I know what to expect so I'm already ready to buy it day one anyways. Preordered the limited edition.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I must be the only one really excited to play it.


I'm interested to see how bad it will be.

Or maybe it will be good. Then again...


Krory said:


> It wasn't smart of them to make the game in the first place.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm not because I know all about FFXIII-2 already and I know what to expect so I'm already ready to buy it day one anyways. Preordered the limited edition.



So do I. I've watched, like, every single video to do with XIII-2.  I've pre-ordered the limited collectors edition too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

After the atrocity that was FFXIII, I wouldn't spend a single red cent on FFXIII-2 until I knew it was top-notch. 


And even then I'd pirate it on principle.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

160GB actually. I own a lot of games so I have about 50GB worth of installs from disc based games alone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Methinks you have too much stuff.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, I can imagine it will take a while then. Like I haven't waited long enough!


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Methinks you have too much stuff.


There is never enough hen...animes for my PS3! 


Kushinα said:


> Yeah, I can imagine it will take a while then. Like I haven't waited long enough!


Luckily, I'm a pretty patient person and I would have my brand new 3DS to keep me occupied.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a 3DS for KH DDD.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

>Couple hours
>1-4GB

What the fuck, did I go back to the 90s?!


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

That's not a poverty connection.

That's the kind of connection that doesn't even exist anymore. Hobos living in cardboard boxes laugh at your connection speed - or lack thereof.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

YOU TOLD ME TO!


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not a poverty connection.
> 
> That's the kind of connection that doesn't even exist anymore. Hobos living in cardboard boxes laugh at your connection speed - or lack thereof.



Well...its Road Runner, and they had like tiers of different connections. I just chose the cheap one so I can bundle it, cable w/ DVR, and a phone in one cheap package during that one month of deals.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2012)

Couple of hours for a demo? Damn lol...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I need to get me an Internet. 


With Diablo 3 coming up I can't afford not to.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Hai. So many great games out this year! XIII-2, KH DDD, Naruto Generations, Tales of Graces, Tomb Raider...



You should be negged numerous times for lumping in Tomb Raider with some of that garbage.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Hai. So many great games out this year! XIII-2, KH DDD, Naruto Generations, Tales of Graces, Tomb Raider...


KH DDD come out this year? In NA?

Wut?


Krory said:


> You should be negged numerous times for lumping in Tomb Raider with some of that garbage.



Honestly, I see most of those games being better than Tomb Raider. I never really cared for the series as is and this reboot has done nothing to pique my interest like Deus Ex did.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah...

But you find quality in Twilight, so that speaks loads.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Loads of shit, that is.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

He's kinda right though Tomb Raider has been pretty ass for a long time.

I mean it's not sonic level but still

Not saying the new one don't look sexy as fuck.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah...
> 
> But you find quality in Twilight, so that speaks loads.



No I don't. I just said I liked what I read when I was in high school. I like Neptunia too but I'm not going to proclaim its some high quality product either.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

That's because Neptunia is high class garbage.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not saying the new one don't look sexy as fuck.



So you mean he's WRONG.

I can understand how you can mix those two up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I don't. I just said I liked what I read when I was in high school. I like Neptunia too but I'm not going to proclaim its some high quality product either.



No one said "high quality" - what a guilty conscience.

You still just proved my point by admitting you liked it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh I thought he meant the franchise as a whole and not just the one game.

Yeah, Esura's pretty fucking wrong there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh I thought he meant the franchise as a whole and not just the one game.
> 
> Yeah, Esura's pretty fucking wrong there.



Implying that Esura is ever right.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh I thought he meant the franchise as a whole and not just the one game.
> 
> Yeah, Esura's pretty fucking wrong there.



He meant both.

But saying the previous Tomb Raider franchise is bad is like saying the sun is a star. Everyone knows that shit.

But that's why Crystal Dynamics and Eidos have officially denounced the original Tomb Raider franchise and pretending it never existed. Because it's awful and the new TR is the way to be.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> No one said "high quality" - what a guilty conscience.
> 
> You still just proved my point by admitting you liked it.


I've always said I liked the books. Never said it was one of my favorites but I enjoyed what I read despite not caring for the author much. Most books I've read I like, I'm not ashamed of it.



zenieth said:


> Oh I thought he meant the franchise as a whole and not just the one game.
> 
> Yeah, Esura's pretty fucking wrong there.




Although I don't care for the franchise as a whole either (which is what I said in the other post too) but I see nothing in Tomb Raider that would deem it to be better than KH DDD or Tales of Graces F at fucking all. So no, I'm not wrong. Fuck you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I can see he still hasn't learned simple language comprehension...

No wonder JRPGs appeal to him so much.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I need to get me an Internet.
> 
> 
> With Diablo 3 coming up I can't afford not to.



Yes you must, we need to play together.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Is Diablo III going to have easy achievements?!


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone ever watched Murder Princess or Spice and Wolf? These are among my favorites of animes like Blood +, Red Garden, and RahXephon.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Just to make fun of Esura's internet.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is Diablo III going to have easy achievements?!



Yes, when it comes to the 360 anyway.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is mines. Poverty at its finest.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Just to make fun of Esura's internet.



Two cups connected by a string would make fun of his internet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes, when it comes to the 360 anyway.



How do you know they will be EASY?

I wonder which will come first - Diablo III or The Witcher 2.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

^ Cuz its Blizzard, if its anything like WoW, it'll be easy.


Esura needs an upgrade, bust out the old telegraph.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes you must, we need to play together.


We can sell a legendary sword to Krory for 15,000 USD. 


Esura said:


> Here is mines. Poverty at its finest.




Even my phone has faster Internet than that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Just to make fun of Esura's internet.



That's not your connection.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's not your connection.



I know, its actually my schools T3 line, shhhh.

I get more like 10-15.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2012)

So internet speeds are the new measuring stick? Well this is my connection - not bad considering it's a personal internet connection, as opposed to a school or government one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll upgrade one of these days. For now....it should do. I don't want to fuck up my cheap bundle plan.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Just drop cable and phone lines all together, shits a waste of money.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if four computers and two XBox 360s currently going would affect that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

My parents like watching Bonanza and Petticoat Junction and shit so I'm stuck with that one. I hardly use a phone as is. I cut my cell phone off because I had no use for it and I didn't like carrying it. All a man needs is his wallet and his keys.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty shitty.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Mines not much better, but they are the only ones around here.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine is ass too, but at least it's better than Esura's. 

> Insert Krory joke about how a homeless person's connection is better than Esura's


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> We're Road Runner buddies!
> 
> That could probably explain why we always seem to have decent connections when we play each other online....I think.



If the connection is P2P then the closer you live to each other the less time your connections have to travel to a server and it makes your ping smaller which means less lag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> We're Road Runner buddies!
> 
> That could probably explain why we always seem to have decent connections when we play each other online....I think.



You also probably live right around the corner from me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

What ISP gives you those speeds and at what prices?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

2mbps better than no mbps.


I need to start shopping around for an ISP.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> You should be negged numerous times for lumping in Tomb Raider with some of that garbage.



All a matter of opinion. 



Esura said:


> KH DDD come out this year? In NA?
> 
> Wut?



So, they're going to release it in 2013? I would have thought it will come out later this year...


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a terrible name even for KH.

That is almost as bad as Beyond the Beyond, or Divine Divinity.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

ITT: We make up KH spin-off game names.

Kingdom Hearts: Lamp Love Shining


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Revengeance rising.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: A Final Fantasy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Final Fantasy XV: Kingdom Hearts Rising II: Dissigito


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Horseshoes and Hand-Grenades


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Time Was Lost, Yet Continued Onward.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Hearts Kingdom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdomhearts: the tale of a boy that never was, but was anyway


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: But Time Is Like A River


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Final Kingdom Hearts: Hearts Kingdom Fantasy


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

You know whats sad. None of these names are even close to as ridiculous as the actual names of KH games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

That's the best part.

Kingdom Hearts: Granular Gumdrop Germaphobe


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You know whats sad. None of these names are even close to as ridiculous as the actual names of KH games.



Kingdom Hearts: Esua's fantasy


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Oral Resuscitation Vernacular


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

King of dump hearts: garbage cabbage
Kingdom made of parts:days of lego


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I've only played one Kingdom Hearts game. Fuck that franchise.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 9, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: *L*ose *S*erenity *D*enouncement

Kingdom Hearts: *X*emnas *X*ehanort *X*ion


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Kingdom Hearts: *L*ose *S*erenity *D*enoucement



 That one was good. Repz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've only played one Kingdom Hearts game. Fuck that franchise.



Should try KH2, it's very fun once you get past the Roxas part.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Is "fun" code for "exactly the same"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nah, I heard the one thing that made me quit playing the first game still exists: spaceship.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Gummy Spaceships.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi folks my name is sora and I will tell you about Kingdom Hearts. Well you see me and a couple of friends were just chilling at our island home, enjoying no fucking school and shit until DARKNESS EVERYWHERE. And both of my friends went and disappeared and I got thrown into shanty town and CAN USE KEYBLADES BECAUSE OF HEARTS.

Skip a lot of Disney shit, HOLY FUCK RIKU, (translator note: riku is sora's friend who also has hearts. VERY IMPORTANT CHARACTER) also kairir, oh shit ANSEM (Ansem is an important character and bad guy, maybe) He's controlling the heartless, should have mentioned before. heartless = things made of nothing but hearts 

AND NOW I'M in a castle, and for some reason have no memories and HEY kai I mean namine. Namine is an important person who is not kairi but actually is kairi, but still HER OWN INDIVIDUAL IMPORTANT CHARACTER.  She's helping me fight nobodies, but actually they aren't nobodies since they're actually made of bodies. KINDA LIKE HEARTLESS BUT WITH BODIES INSTEAD OF HEARTS

And now I have to fight Riku, but he's not riku he's actually robot riku, but still an important riku to me and everybody else (translator's note: riku kills riku) 

And here we are in KH2 and now I'm roxas, super important special character, since he's my nobody, but he's not got my body since I still have a body, no HEARTS HERE. Also Riku is ansem because he needs to be ansem, but ansem isn't really ansem, he's a guy who trained under ansem who's not ansem any more but is Named DIZ and DIZ is turning Roxas back into me because I need memories and stuff, how do I even remember this then? ALSO RIKU WEARS BLINDFOLDS BECAUSE ANSEM(who's not really ansem) ONLY SEES DARKNESS 

oh yeah and we're fighting Organization 13, they're nobodies, that act like people but they don't have emotions. BUT THEY ARE VERY EMOTIONAL AND HAVE THEIR OWN IMPORTANT EMOTIONAL ARCS OF EMOTIONS and despite it being organization 13 there's 14 members

including roxas and that one chick that looks like kairi, not NAMINE this is a new important character. HOLY SNAP THIS PERSON IS ALSO ME. But wouldn't that mean  my body is actually a woman? Anyways I have to fight not ansem's nobody named Xemnas, it's actually ansem scrabbled up, but he's not ansem, he's actually not ansem and not Ansem's name is Xehanort.

AND THEN WE GO INTO THE PAST

it's Terra, whos actually ansem, but not real ansem, but fake ansem, but not the real terra either cause it's actually an old man who comes later.  He passes his power to Riku because riku reminds him of himself because riku is also ansem, but not anseem, see cause ansem put himself in riku (Translator note: NOT IN THAT WAY.)

Ventus who looks like roxas, but roxas is my nobody, well him and the chick who looks like kairi, but wait ROXAS IS VENTUS' nobody cause ventus is actually inside me(Nope.avi) and Ventus has an evil clone, who is also ME but not me, and has black hair, maybe that's where dark kairi, who is actually me comes from?)

Finally, Aqua, she's kairi now, except not really cause she's alive just wandering in darkness. She showed kairi her keyblade. (Not it that way.) and she filled kairi with the keyblade's power (Still no.)

And that's why we're able to do what we're able to do.

There's also digital Sora and Riku, IMPORTANT NECESSARY CHARACTERS.

edit: Terra is controlled by Xehanort, not that one because that one is trra, but old man xehanort, who is not ansem, because ansem is not bald but xehanort isn't but they are both ansem, and not ansem. and also xemnas and ark ansem, who's currently inside not dark riku who is also not digital riku.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, I heard the one thing that made me quit playing the first game still exists: spaceship.



It is improved alot from the first game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Gummy Spaceships.



Here's my impersonation of me after getting that ship:

During Mini-Game:

"This shit sucks, I fucking hate it. AHHH I GOTTA DO ALL THIS FUCKING SHIT JUST TO GET TO ANOTHER PLANET? SHIT!!

Oh, it's over, shit, good. I don't have to do this again..."


I beat that planet... then I get back and decide to go back to another planet.....

Game: 

"I HAVE TO FLY THROUGH THIS SHIT EVERY FUCKING TIME?!!!?!"

*rips power cord out of wall and throws PS2 across the room*


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

This sums up KH better Zenieth.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70IOGndgIH0&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, I heard the one thing that made me quit playing the first game still exists: spaceship.



It's improved in KH2, it is just a 3D shmup now. 

Some like you are just upset it still exists, but it's something I've come to enjoy in the 2nd game (and absolutely hated in the 1st).

Edit: Building one is better in KH2, but presets are fine. Either way it shouldn't be a pain in the ass like KH1's Gummi Ships.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

you on't know how many times I skipped cutscenes in that series.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

To sum up FFXIII and KH and all things belty and belt like in general:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vBQZ7HLuBw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

The Gummi Ship is one of the worst game mechanics I've ever had to witness outside of the ship in Windwaker.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

what are you talking about?

gummi ships play a vital role in the game's story, they're of an importance equal to if not exceeding Ansem # 31


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

RULE # 42     !


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

More fun than Gummiships:

Gummiship math.

Gummiship A leaves Hercules Coliseum at 8:00 a.m., traveling at 455 mph toward Tarzan Land. Gummiship B leaves Tarzan Land at the same time, heading toward Hercules Coliseum at 235 mph. If the distance between the two planets is 1253.5 miles, what time do the two Gummiships pass each other?


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxgAGNJO22g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck them ships.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Kh2's was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

FUCK.



THEM.




SHIPS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL.

U.

MAD?

      

What made me quit KH1 for a year (until i re-bought it again) was that retarded stealth sneak boss, i kept dying and needed to wait for someone to heal me before that bastard spammed his OMGLOLAZOREYESPAM attack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess some people have more patience than I.


My patience has gone from abnormally high to almost non-existent over the years.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

No wonder your sig fits so with with your ego. 
























jk!


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Who else finds Kairi annoying?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Kairi. pek


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't

since there's only 3 of her compared to the 15 soras and 7 Ansem's

also riku cause he's an important character.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay then, good point! I prefer Kairi over Xion.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, that was the name of chick sora who's not sora.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Xion's a good character too, i was suprised that she was made up of memories though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Xion? That sounds dangerously close to Antisemitism.


----------



## Sera (Jan 9, 2012)

Xion:


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Zipper. Shit design.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I actually feel dumber having read that conversation.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

there should be an equation on the likeliness of a character being sora and or Ansem


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

100%-0    .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Seems legit enough


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

You can divide it by 1 if you want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

My coat has a zipper on it.


Should I burn that piece of shit?


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

If it's an ankle-length with a zipper, yes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2012)

She's a freakin marysue bitch and everybody knows it 

Kairi's problem is that she don't do shit, its like Nomura has been siphoning Kishimoto's talent in the female department somehow(barring aqua)


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

From what little I remember of Kingdom Hearts II, it seemed like Kairi was the only person in the entire fucking game to try and get something done when she had her own Queerblade.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> From what little I remember of Kingdom Hearts II, it seemed like Kairi was the only person in the entire fucking game to try and get something done when she had her own Queerblade.



You are fucking remembering wrong then...like really, really wrong.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

I also remember this.

It was a lot better than Riku's fucking idea of lol turn into Ansem


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I also remember this.
> 
> It was a lot better than Riku's fucking idea of lol turn into Ansem



Leave it to generic JRPG story plot elements.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Because somehow blindfolding yourself makes you magically stronger and gives you one hell of a tan and growth spurt.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually...ah fuck it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Yup seph, not even you can make that make sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Because somehow blindfolding yourself makes you magically stronger and gives you one hell of a tan and growth spurt.



THE POWER OF DARKNESSSOHNDSNDUSPHVNIJNP!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> THE POWER OF DARKNESSSOHNDSNDUSPHVNIJNP!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

That's the power of the Azure


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2012)

How can ragna be ragna the bloodedge as well as bloodedge the ragna


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

timeloops obviously


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2012)

IT MAKES NO SENSE TIMELOOPS ALWAYS MAKE MY BRAIN EXPLODE.

I knew it was ragna when i played continuum shift i just KNEW it. The same clothes that somehow fit? The same sword that he can somehow wield with deadly proficiency? 

My only concern as soon as i realized it, was that the series would not be a loop in itself in which he would go back in time and then die again in order to preserve history or some shit. That would be a copout out the asshole man.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

timeloops aren't stable

it's how Jin is not Jin but Hakumen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2012)

Well that's what i realized after thinking about it  we're talking about infinite changes in the timespace continuum after all. Although i don't know why they still use "time" as a barometer though since that's the case.

Would it not simply be easier to refer to them as alternate dimensions now?

Rachel is the only one who can call it time, because she's the only one who never reset after each scenario.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

JIN AND HAKUMEN! 

my favorite characters in the only fighter I play.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Urge to neg, rising.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Urge to neg, rising.



REVENGEANCE!


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

And that easily sums up how queer all of KH is.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

KH is such an awe inspiring series with a large cast of unique and likeable characters interacting with the best of Disney and the best of FF. Gameplay is among the top of the platter in the action RPG genre and the story is something to die for. 

KH's story is like Lost for gamers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> And that easily sums up how queer all of KH is.



Your queer.  jk.



Gnome said:


> Urge to neg, rising.



Do it. The shining commands you to! :ho


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Kairi and Namine....make it happen Kisaragi Gunma!


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> KH's story is like Lost for gamers.



Unnecessarily contrived, repeatedly retconned, and several points of "It never actually happened" - particularly the ending, the most unlikable bunch of characters only in it for themselves, phenomena that never make sense and never attempt to, and deeply and regrettably overrated?

Yeah. Sounds like KH.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't wait for KH3, but im serious, they better make KH3 easy to understand without having to play all those sidestories


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

D'at Nomura.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can't wait for KH3, but im serious, they better make KH3 easy to understand without having to play *all those sidestories*



Thats...not possible at all. Also, those aren't side stories at all, hell, BBS might as well be considered KH0. CoM was a direct sequel to KH1 and Reoded is a direct sequel to KH2. DDD is going to be a direct sequel to KH2 and Reoded and from the trailer already shows characters and reference events from BbS, which is a prequel to KH1.

Good luck trying to go from KH2 to KH3 without playing the other games or looking at a wiki. KH3 is supposedly going to be the end of the Xehanort saga, which obviously means its going to tie in all elements from previous KH, those "sidestories" included.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

So side-stories that aren't side-stories.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Why the "Re:ded"? 

Also you forgot to add 358/2 days to your post. 



Krory said:


> So side-stories that aren't side-stories.



That are intergral to the upcoming events for the main game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> So side-stories that aren't side-stories.



They...aren't side stories.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why the "Re:ded"?
> 
> Also you forgot to add 358/2 days to your post.
> 
> ...



Yeah I forgot. I saw Xion in the DDD trailer too so...

...yeah. Better hop on those other KH games Inu...


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

>Use the word "side-stories"

"They aren't side-stories."


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

..........They're important to the plot of KH?


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Use the word "side-stories"
> 
> "They aren't side-stories."



Notice the use of quotes and use your common sense.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ..........They're important to the plot of KH?



His brain just can't comprehend the masterpiece of KH.

I'm going to go watch Gunslinger Girls. Peace KH fans and haters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Tru d'at bro.  +reps


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh wow KH really is the lost of videogames


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh wow KH really is the lost of videogames



One day people will realize that's not a good thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2012)

I think enough people already know


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Fewer than you would think.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think enough people already know



Not enough people apparently


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> KH's story is like Lost for gamers.


I thought were a KH fan Esura?


----------



## lathia (Jan 10, 2012)

Story? I play KH for the pretty lights, sparkles, colors, and huge keys. Who the hell doesn't like a HUGE KEY!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

I play it for the FF cameos and Disney worlds, that's the point though right? 

I don't think any crossover game has had even a decent story, it's just for that fanservice.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think Kingdom Hearts should be looked at in the same light as an FF type of game. Sure it has a story, but it's not trying to be all super serious and plot-twisty and shit. It was merely doing what Disney movies do, being all magical and childishly lovable while implementing FF characters to give some familiarity to other fans and draw people in and putting in some soft action to make it exciting. It's supposed to be subjectively lovable, not objectively perfect.

Keep in mind I'm specifically talking about the first. Although I liked all of them that I've played, I can very much so without them.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I don't think Kingdom Hearts should be looked at in the same light as an FF type of game. Sure it has a story, but it's not trying to be all super serious and plot-twisty and shit. It was merely doing what Disney movies do, being all magical and childishly lovable while implementing FF characters to give some familiarity to other fans and draw people in and putting in some soft action to make it exciting. It's supposed to be subjectively lovable, not objectively perfect.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm specifically talking about the first. Although I liked all of them that I've played, I can very much so without them.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fctTPXuIkRU[/YOUTUBE]

I could probably find hundreds to prove you wrong on this point, faust.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

So basically what Fraust is saying is: ignore the "story".


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Did I not clearly say the original game? Obviously the others become retardedly convoluted.


----------



## Sera (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Does that make Claire the ice queen?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

The sexiness of the image visually makes me want to buy the game day of release.



Fucking Square, covering up all their problems with pretty graphics.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

Silly Square


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Tits sell games.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I thought were a KH fan Esura?



I am.

I also like Lost too. Granted...I only ever watched the first two seasons but I was impressed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that demo out yet? Anybody play it?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

almost 50% done now.

I wasn't going to but I am in dire need of some FF-ness. I'm ashamed to say if it's mildly enjoyable I might just play it over and over all day (since I'm trying to stay awake after breaking night). I hope it's fucking good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yeah the demo, time to try it.

Though it's just the same as FFXIII.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

But with freedom. And monsters. And QTEs. And slutty Serah. And a "-2". And QTEs.

No way it could suck as bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't see it in the store, are you Europe Frosty?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

PSN never updates until like 5-8pm EST. Lazy ass people.

It should be on Live tho. They usually update midday.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I am.
> 
> I also like Lost too. Granted...I only ever watched the first two seasons but I was impressed.



They all die, the end.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe I'll post what I think of the demo.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> But with freedom. And monsters. And QTEs. And slutty Serah. And a "-2". And QTEs.
> 
> No way it could suck as bad.



At least half of those are a decline.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> PSN never updates until like 5-8pm EST. Lazy ass people.
> 
> It should be on Live tho. They usually update midday.



Oh right, I forgot they still made stuff for 360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds pretty bad.



You expected something else? 

But what really started your QTEphobia?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I am pretty sure it came about after I played and hated Legend of the Dragoon.

I mean, fuck my ass raw that gameplay was shit.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

All I have to say is... Giddy-up. 



*Spoiler*: _Mess of thoughts in one giant paragraph_ 



Smoother. Definitely smoother. The Last Remnant/pre-emptive shit is a little too easy. The battles, though I'm sure is right at the beginning of the game, are far too easy. The customization and crystarium is a little better, I will admit. I personally like it, but it's not the biggest upgrade. Monster system is much better than I expected seeing as how you can assign three to your "pack" and each of those can be in a different paradigm, but when they get hurt it's just their slot that gets hurt so when you heal it heals the monster slot, not that specific monster. Works so you don't have to have three different medics for each monster. Mog is cute, but I feel like it'll get annoying eventually. "freedom" is definitely clear, with the ability to take missions from random people. I do very much like how when you use Mog to find an invisible item people start to crowd around it like a dead body in MGS or Assassin's Creed. On the point of AC, there is no way I'm playing this game with Noel's retarded ass outfit (didn't know the pants were that bad) so definitely going with Ezio costume. Music, I have to say, not very good. I really liked the first one's when I think about it, but the battle music, fanfare, and others aren't all that at all. Chocobo lady is like most women, she just needs to shut up so we can look at her. There's actually Gil to be found. Falling off of higher platforms is a subtle but nice addition to an FF for me. The camera or walking or something was a little off to me at first, but I guess I got used to it. QTEs aren't too bad, nothing special. They're a little better for the "feral links" which will more than likely come in very handy for later fights. The only "choice" I've had to make so far had bizarrely vague descriptions aside from one, so I guess it's more of a "how do you feel?" decision system rather than "which way will we go exactly?". I don't really know, didn't seem important.

all in all. weapons look stupid, costumes are stupid, music is stupid. QTEs aren't THAT bad, but unnecessary of course. some thing's will more than likely become annoying after a bit of playing. game is definitely smoother with transitions and all that and movement which makes it visually nice I guess. freedom is much better than the first which is my favorite thing. auto-battle will be the way to go until you get the big guns I guess just like in the last one. I don't see any reason to change your leader until then either. And I like the monster system a ton more than I thought I would honestly. I'm content at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

What about the stagger thing? Is it true that has less importance this time around?

I mean, FFXIII was so boring. "Stagger stagger, paradigm shift, attack, paradigm shift, stagger stagger stagger, paradigm shift, attack..." :sleepy

Also:


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I only consistently stagger those robot motherfuckers unless I get pre-emptive (which is every time since I found out it was the A button). Stagger during the boss fight was by QTE. No excitement there. They're giving it to you in this shit. They really don't want any long fights I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

I just started the demo.

I've already vomited twice at the purple prose opening narration.

"WHEN WE GAZE INTO THE FUTURE, SOMETIMES WE FALL INTO THE PAST."

"AS WE GAZE UPON EVENTS THAT CANNOT BE CHANGED, OUR HEARTS GROW BITTER WITH REGRET."

Dear God, kill me now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds mediocre.

Maybe I'll try it.


Maybe I even won't.

Maybe I'll just burn my Squaresoft fanboy club card.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Stagger is just as equally idiotically important and seemingly mostly done via QTEs.

Which are faulty, by the way.

Hey, Square... when you tell a guy to hit "Y" and he does... usually it's not "FAILED."

Just sayin'.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Faulty QTEs? 


Just when I thought QTEs couldn't piss me off any more than they already do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

It might be something with the demo.

I did it three times and every time it said I failed.

Also, the Mog/Moogle is almost as annoying as Navi, not even exaggerating. Worst. Voice. Acting. Ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Kupo!

Well this game is on my shit list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Why did they ever think that slapping QTEs into an already poor combat system would actually help?

I just don't understand SquareEnix logic.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't have a "problem" with QTEs.

They're just broken.

And the ones where you have to press two buttons at the same time for Feral Link are faulty as shit (and a way they can weed a QTE into every battle).

Also, I apparently suck since I got twenty seconds under a 50 second Target Time and still only a 2 star Rating. Wonder what else goes into it.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

seems like they didn't learn at all.. well there is always hope for Versus


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

What the fuck is a Chocolina and why the fuck is it trying to molest me?

I mean... seriously, what the FUCK, Square? I feel embarrased _for_ you. Jesus Christ.

Also, the rain effects were cool at first but when they're constant and can get so frequent and numerous they blur up a good portion of the screen, it's just annoying. That sort of "realism" has no place in a third-person game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Chocolina would get the dick. 









































In her mouth so she can't talk with her annoying voice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

So has anyone managed to get a rating higher than 3 stars yet? Clearly target time and Feral Links don't matter.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing worse than a QTE that doesn't register correctly.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I got five stars plenty. Mainly from the pre-emptive fights.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 10, 2012)

Is the game still a series of corridors? :rofl

At the very least I can look forward to capturing monsters having a behemoth fuck shit up would be so cash.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

So then only pre-emptives matter? Nothing else?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Is the game still a series of corridors? :rofl
> 
> At the very least I can look forward to capturing monsters having a behemoth fuck shit up would be so cash.



It's like old FF games where towns are just small circles and one path leads to the next out of town, with deviating paths that are only a foot or two long to pick up obviously placed treasure chests.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure. I didn't experiment per-se. Killing those crawling bug things were the easiest so I'm pretty sure I always got five stars on them. Maybe damage and stuff is taken into account now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

So yeah. I guess target time does very little. Got a pre-emptive, nailed it (23 seconds in a 1:10 target time), and still only got four stars.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So has anyone managed to get a rating higher than 3 stars yet? Clearly target time and Feral Links don't matter.



The system has always been faulty in that area for XIII.
---------------------------------------------------------------
I have to give one thing to X and X-2 the battle system was decent and flowed well. I just don't know how they screwed up what they had going on that aspect.
On XIII and XIII-2 (and I predict XIII-3)neither the story or battle system are any good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> seems like they didn't learn at all.. well there is always hope for Versus


Versus will probably be a giant QTE fest.





Like they'll have a "cool" QTE to trigger a basic attack, then another one to do damage, then another one to "finish" the move--if you don't finish the move then the attack restarts! COOL!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Versus will probably be a giant QTE fest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah. Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

If Versus has QTEs, I'd rather just simple ones like Force Unleashed or God of War to defeat specific enemies, and differ. Not like KHII with everything being Triangle or Bayonetta where everything was Y+B then mash a button/spin the stick (hey yo).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I just don't see the point in a QTE.


At all.



Ever.


It's garbage and inexcusable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't mind all the QTEs being the same button.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

The only thing that tempts me to this game is how few achievements it has and how easy they seem.

But every character so far has been more annoying than anything I've witnessed in FF before, and that's saying something...


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

You should blame God of War for that even though it was in gaming earlier, I think they really brought it out.. But Square mess up.. I was reading in a interview that they wanted their future gameplay to be similar to Final Fantasy Advent 

KH2 depended too much on QTE and it made it very very easy.. Bayonetta wasn't so bad with it


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say I don't think I like any of the characters they showed. 

I'd rather it be from Lightning's perspective. Or Caius's.

And I'm with you Krory on the achievements. Another 1000 in the books with most likely less effort than XIII. Though I really wish they'd be more creative with achievements (they being RPGs). Doesn't seem to be a "Complete all missions" either.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

My only problem is how embarrassed should I feel to have something like FFXIII-2 on my completed games list?

I want ME3 to be my 30th so I need another 8 by March... but is this worth it? Guh...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only thing that tempts me to this game is how few achievements it has and how easy they seem.
> 
> But every character so far has been more annoying than anything I've witnessed in FF before, and that's saying something...



The achievements are hard because you have to play the game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

True. The game isn't making me cry as much as FFXIII or, say, AC yet but still...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> My only problem is how embarrassed should I feel to have something like FFXIII-2 on my completed games list?
> 
> I want ME3 to be my 30th so I need another 8 by March... but is this worth it? Guh...



Whats on your list? I may be able to make suggestions.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Pass me that gamertag, son. I like competition since my short list of friends doesn't consist of too many go-hards. Just play and trades.

Don't be embarrassed. Like XIII may not be the most impressive game, but getting the achievements are gamer worthy since they take patience. Serious patience.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Pass me that gamertag, son. I like competition since my short list of friends doesn't consist of too many go-hards. Just play and trades.
> 
> Don't be embarrassed. Like XIII may not be the most impressive game, but getting the achievements are gamer worthy since they take patience. Serious patience.



Add me if you want, tag is Lucas Lite.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Pass me that gamertag, son. I like competition since my short list of friends doesn't consist of too many go-hards. Just play and trades.
> 
> Don't be embarrassed. Like XIII may not be the most impressive game, *but getting the achievements are gamer worthy since they take patience. Serious patience.*



But at the same time... XIII-2?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Any game with random ass points like 12-18.... is stupid. I see your point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll just have to play Final Fantasy I-X over and over again until the day I die.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Whats on your list? I may be able to make suggestions.



My completed games are:

L.A. Noire
X-Men: Destiny
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions
NCIS
Tales of Vesperia
Dragon Age II
Prince of Persia (2008)
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean
Tekken 6
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Dead Rising 2: Case West
BioShock
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed II

I'm close to finishing Alan Wake (fully possible, just being lazy). Getting Spider-Man: Edge of Time which should be one. If The Cursed Crusade doesn't glitch on me, we might be able to do that. LEGO Harry Potter Years 5-7. My brother and I are getting RAGE, gonna see how possible that is.




Fraust said:


> Pass me that gamertag, son. I like competition since my short list of friends doesn't consist of too many go-hards. Just play and trades.
> 
> Don't be embarrassed. Like XIII may not be the most impressive game, but getting the achievements are gamer worthy since they take patience. Serious patience.



My tag is Tridenter. I don't do much "competition" (and I hardly play online) - it's a whole personal goal and shit.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, Tales of Vesperia. Nice.

and I don't mean competition like oh you completed this game, I'm gonna get it and do it too or get higher. But just seeing people that actually complete games is nice to see on my list.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia was hair-pulling for just one achievement - the distance traveled.

I'm also looking at Kingdoms of Amalur - they don't seem to be too bad.

And I forgot, I can still do Skyrim.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, if I could get the DLCs, I could have Enslaved and Deus Ex at 100% - I got all achievements for the main game, just missing DLC.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

I rarely go for the perfect 1000. I could try for it more, but I have so many games to play , and school.

You don't have Oblivion on your list, and Darksiders is a really reasonable 1000.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't really go for what my Xbox considers completed just because I can't exactly buy every DLC. I do have 42 still, though. Maybe when I get a well paying job and have money to throw away I'll buy all the old games and cop the DLC to boost that little stat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

I've played 39 games and not one of them complete (achievements)
I don't really touch my xbox...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 130 and only 12. Theres about 5 or 6 others I could do relatively easily if I put some time into it. Though I can't bring myself to ever do collectable achieves in games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

One time I beat a game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I rarely go for the perfect 1000. I could try for it more, but I have so many games to play , and school.
> 
> You don't have Oblivion on your list, and Darksiders is a really reasonable 1000.



I couldn't get into Oblivion much.

And there was one particular one with Darksiders that pissed me off... something about killing more angels or something than this other guy. I tried four times on my brother's account. Two times the game froze when it was about to finish and had to start over, and twice the game did some weird auto-checkpoint thing but in a position where as soon as the checkpoint loads, I died.

So never again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

You actually bothered with X-men Destiny Krory?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

That one was easy, all you do is pick up one of the angels guns then steal the other guys kills.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You actually bothered with X-men Destiny Krory?



Why not? It was a fun game and you can do everything in a day. When you have GameFly, everything's worth a shot.

Just a shame they killed off Pixie.




Gnome said:


> That one was easy, all you do is pick up one of the angels guns then steal the other guys kills.



I had no problem with it per se, it was just the annoyance of every time attempting, they game did something wrong and I just didn't want to deal with the game again.

I just played the Asura's Wrath demo... FFXIII-2 was actually more enjoyable. 75% of the AW demo (no exaggeration) was cutscenes and QTEs. I spent more time skipping cutscenes than actually playing. And the gameplay was atrociously elementary. Two buttons for attacks with only one combo and shoehorned "Shooter mechanics."

If you like DBZ, you'll love this game movie, though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

I see, well shit like that can be annoying.

And I knew Asura's Wrath would be that way the first moment we seen "gameplay".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I called Asura's Wrath being shit a long time ago.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

I never looked at the gameplay trailers before so I was expecting a game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

People were expecting the second coming of God Hand


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't know anything about AW before I played it today. Thought I saw people saying they loved it, though, in threads here.

Like Goku and Bayonetta fucked for yelling, powering up, and button mashing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Considering God Hand was balls, they got it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Eww Krory actually played that NCIS game? And X-Men Destiny? Wooow...

Braver man than I. I don't play shit games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember seeing the videos and stuff for AW and thought it might be fun to play at least.


Then they released the QTE information.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

But you played FFXIII.

So yeah, you do.

And you also read Twilight. And liked it.

So...


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember seeing the videos and stuff for AW and thought it might be fun to play at least.
> 
> 
> Then they released the QTE information.



The demo had just slightly more QTEs than FFXIII-2's. Which is laughable.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eww Krory actually played that NCIS game? And X-Men Destiny? Wooow...
> 
> Braver man than I. *I don't play shit games.*


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

So who else picked up on the fact that FFXIII-2 is using slower-tempoed Devil May Cry music?


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> But you played FFXIII.
> 
> So yeah, you do.
> 
> ...



FFXIII is a pretty good game. Shame you can't appreciate good games.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

That time was lost.

Yet time continued onward.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't play shit games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> The demo had just slightly more QTEs than FFXIII-2's. Which is laughable.





Man, I hate video games.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Noel Krice (fucking name) is non other than



I couldn't put my finger on it, but I knew I recognized it. Had to imdb that ass and as soon as I saw brace face it all hit me at once.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFXIII is a pretty good game. Shame you can't appreciate good games.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering God Hand was balls, they got it.





Diamond in the shit rough, my boy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

What ever. I'm sure he wouldn't mind but...

Check out his channel and tell me what you think of his banner.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuckin gifs. Making me lol too much on this fucking page.

Keep it up, Esua. (edit: referring to comments that make them post gifs)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFXIII is a pretty good game. Shame you can't appreciate good games.






Esura said:


> What ever. I'm sure he wouldn't mind but...
> 
> Check out his channel and tell me what you think of his banner.



It's not bad, only flaw being the guy on the top layer (cole?) looks a bit hard edged on the mask.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to soft erase the edges and try to blend it in with a smudged layer below it but I guess it didn't quite worked out like I thought it would of.

And yes it is Cole.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you try saving the mask layer selection, and then using refine edge?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

You made a banner for crazymtf? looks pretty good.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Did you try saving the mask layer selection, and then using refine edge?



Nope. Should I have?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Is everyone trying to be a graphic artist or sumfin? Wut is dis sheeet?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Esura might be, he's not bad though. Better than what I can do, I hate graphic design.


Esura said:


> Nope. Should I have?



There is no "shoulds", only do something if you like it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There is no "shoulds", only do something if you like it.



Obvious answer is obvious.

@TW - Give a man GIMP or PS and he thinks he's the next Andy Warhol.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

The epitome of my current shooping prowess.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks sexy.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

1960's Sean Connery sexy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Every year Sean Connery sexy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There is no "shoulds", only do something if you like it.


I'm not sure if that's good advice for Esua.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

FFX-13 was not a good game... it gotten quite boring and the gameplay was meh..


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There is no "shoulds", only do something if you like it.


True.


Krory said:


> Obvious answer is obvious.
> 
> @TW - Give a man GIMP or PS and he thinks he's the next Andy Warhol.



I just do it cause I like doing it, not trying to be all famous and stuff. However...I've only recently started becoming proud of my stuff, which is why I post them and show them off more and more.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

What does fame have to do with anything?


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> What does fame have to do with anything?



Nothing. I thought your other post was trying to say I was trying to be all famous and shit.

Whatever, I'm sleepy. Misread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Riiiiight.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Krory.

When I get off work I'm going to work on my Princess Zelda set. Don't know why, but P-Zelda is my new thing right now. Starting to get tired of Lightning for some reason.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

YOU HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT SON!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

GameInformer gave it an 8. 


Generous fucks. Main concern in the review is story, though. Dude seems to love everything else about it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> YOU HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT SON!



That light was lost...

...but light continued onward.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> GameInformer gave it an 8.
> 
> 
> Generous fucks. *Main concern in the review is story, though. Dude seems to love everything else about it.*



I called it.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's been on XBL since this morning, nooblet.
> 
> Already played it. It still sucks. QTEs galore, bad voice-acting, horrible characters, boring "exploration" (it's still mostly straight-shots - you just get a small town once in a blue moon now).
> 
> Battle system is mostly unchanged.




Surprise Surprise.

And I am clearly the Master, young apprentice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Game Informer is also the magazine that gave Dead Rising 2: Off the Record a 9.

Take from that what you will.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

They also gave El Shaddai a 9. 

XIII-2 won't be in my top FFs, but it's not gonna be worse than El Shaddai.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Game Informer is also the magazine that gave Dead Rising 2: Off the Record a 9.
> 
> Take from that what you will.



That review was off the record.


Fraust said:


> They also gave El Shaddai a 9.
> 
> XIII-2 won't be in my top FFs, but* it's not gonna be worse than El Shaddai.*



It should be.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

El Shaddai was bad?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

You don't know that.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

I am Warhol-chan.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone I know says El Shaddai is the bomb...just short as fuck.

Digging the blue Lightning Gnome.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

El Shaddai was visually orgasmic. But visuals aren't worth 9 points by themself.

EDIT: I enjoyed it (first time through). But when you look back on it objectively, it's shit. Shit ending, shit characters besides the slightly interesting Lucife[r], close to shit fighting, shit 3D perspective which makes platforming shit, etc. etc.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 10, 2012)

How could they possibly give it a full review now.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I am Warhol-chan.



This is visually orgasmic, if I was on LSD.......


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> How could they possibly give it a full review now.



'Cause critics get games early? In order to critique?


He said he finished it in 30 hours as well. Sucks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> 'Cause critics get games early? In order to critique?
> 
> 
> He said he finished it in 30 hours as well. Sucks.



Thats not too bad. There is still lots to do in the game. Still got to get all those Paradox Endings.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> 'Cause critics get games early? In order to critique?
> 
> 
> He said he finished it in 30 hours as well. Sucks.



Nah, that's just Game Informer, 'cause they are getting buttfucked by Gamestop.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Buttfucked? They're owned by GameStop aren't they?

Gamespot's description says it will once again lead star protagonist Lightning.  Apparently not everyone's kept in the loop.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Nah, that's just Game Informer, 'cause they are getting buttfucked by Gamestop.



What the fuck are you talking about? You do know reviewers get early code right?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Square paid them - that's why Game Informer was the only one not blacked-out so far.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

With what money? They didn't get shit in Japan. 


Oh Square


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2012)

i always cringe when people say that reviewers are "paid off" because they give reviews that the viewer happens to not agree with 

I can understand criticizing a reviewer for not making a good review in itself. (A certain dragonball z budokai review where the reviewer did nothing but harp on japan and anime without any actual relevance to the game itself and then ended on a 1 out of 10, another review where the reviewer gave Nier a 0 out of 10 because he didn't know how to get passed a certain part of the game and gave up ect)

But for actual reviews, opinion is obviously there, there's no reason to say that they are any more or less credible than anyone else for giving their opinion on a game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Tell that to the 7 on Lost Odyssey and Tales of Vesperia but the 9 on generic shooters and, again, El Shabboobidi


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i always cringe when people say that reviewers are "paid off" because they give reviews that the viewer happens to not agree with



HINT: It has nothing to do with the actual score.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

You'll love the QTEs.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 10, 2012)

I never had a problem with QTEs unless you died if you didn't execute it right. Health penalties? Fine. I die for a simple mistake that was bullshit? Fucking no.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I never had a problem with QTEs unless you died if you didn't execute it right. Health penalties? Fine. I die for a simple mistake that was bullshit? Fucking no.



How about Health penalties that always kill you?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe the quote answers that question.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, then you'll be fine because nothing bad happens if you mess it up and aside from poor coding that makes you fail even when you press the right button, it's almost impossible to not get it right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, then you'll be fine because nothing bad happens if you mess it up and aside from poor coding that makes you fail even when you press the right button, it's almost impossible to not get it right.



Nothing?
What's the point of the QTE then?
Wait, something bad does happen the battle takes longer right?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Most of the time, no, because by the time the QTE finished, you could've done the damage in regular battle.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

You lose stars on the rating? You get bored?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Most of the time, no, because by the time the QTE finished, you could've done the damage in regular battle.


Doesn't help in staggering?
The more I hear about it the more I think it shouldn't be there.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

It staggers bosses. As far as regular fights I haven't seen it happen besides feral links and those don't auto-stagger. Their movies add to the bar like anything else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> It staggers bosses. As far as regular fights I haven't seen it happen besides feral links and those don't auto-stagger. Their movies add to the bar like anything else.



They should have just have had a one shot stagger move that the  party can use once per battle.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Does this game have summons?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Review said they don't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Review said they don't.



Boo, I should cancel my pre-order.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2012)

im pretty sure when the whole lcie storyline got taken out by changing entirely different storyline teams, it should have been obvious that there would be no summons 

this is basically x2 over again in regards to summons


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone get the demo yet?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, Krory and I kinda went off on it page or so back.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

oh /slow . 





how is it
i'm too lazy to check the page


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

It does most things better than the first, but still fucks up on what really matters (story, characters, voices, music is worse, dialogue).

If you liked the gameplay you'll like this one better most likely.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

It's sad that this demo was so bad but still not as bad as Asura's Wrath.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

ugh. initially I hated the gameplay - afte a while i appreciated it more but generally, it's not my favorite whatsoever.



btw I now know what it is about Noel's face that irks me
his eyebrows
they're more tweezed than mine
.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

xD

I'm not a fan of his design whatsoever. I want Ezio's costume to cover all of him.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what irks me about Noel.

Everything.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

His costume design sucks shit
I dislike his pants
Everyday my perception of his face grows worse & worse
His voice is horrible
The color of his lips are ugh
& .




But his build is nice.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Built like women, so... I guess I can see why you think that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK I LIKE GIRLY MEN OMG U GUYS STFU





& he has a decent bod what r u saying .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

it's alright BG, I know it's just cause you're a lesbian :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Stop liking girly men.

Then people will stop saying it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2012)

Bishi? 

IMO Noel isn't as big of an abomination as snow, now THATS a terrible character all-around design, dialog, etc. Though he still sucks doney dick i know.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2012)

Snow isn't a bishie

That automatically makes him better than Noel


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *i always cringe when people say that reviewers are "paid off" because they give reviews that the viewer happens to not agree with *
> 
> I can understand criticizing a reviewer for not making a good review in itself. (A certain dragonball z budokai review where the reviewer did nothing but harp on japan and anime without any actual relevance to the game itself and then ended on a 1 out of 10, another review where the reviewer gave Nier a 0 out of 10 because he didn't know how to get passed a certain part of the game and gave up ect)
> 
> But for actual reviews, opinion is obviously there, there's no reason to say that they are any more or less credible than anyone else for giving their opinion on a game.


To be fair...there are reviewers that are known to be paid off occasionally. Famitsu is one of them. Oh, and lets not forget about that Kane and Lynch review bringing out some behind the scene dirt of the reviewing business.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok  and where are your sources for this? Famitsu reviews are given by 4 journalists that Famitsu randomly picks to play the game and give their evaluation


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

>Randomly

Bwuahahaha.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Famitsu doesn't "randomly" review games at all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

No, he's saying the four "journalists" (if they can call themselves that) are picked randomly.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 11, 2012)

Famitsu seems to rate every game a good score either that or people outside of Japan are receiving some crappy port


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

@Krory 

Oh, they are? Hmm, learn something new everyday. 

Famitsu are very selective of what games they review though, moreso than the bigger Western reviewers.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> @Krory
> 
> Oh, they are? Hmm, learn something new everyday.
> 
> Famitsu are very selective of what games they review though, moreso than the bigger Western reviewers.



I'm not saying that they are.

I'm saying that's what he's saying.

I don't believe they are "random." Just like every other review magazine, I'm sure they're stacked.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Well noone can selectively prove that can they? As far as i know, every reviewer is different. Its not a cycle that shuffles around

Because of that, at the very least, we can assume that its not a case of somewhere like IGN that has a minimal team of game reviewers who play and then review the games


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

No one can prove anything.

Just like we can't PROVE that Norton Antivirus is actually responsible for most computer viruses in the world...

...but everyone's pretty much accepted it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

i have no idea what your saying about norton, but my point is that i still cringe whenever people accuse game reviewers of being paid off with no actual concrete evidence of that besides not liking the review of said game


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Of course you don't. 

Do you cringe when people say the Oscars are set-up, too?


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm one of those who think they rig the Oscars, no lie. Still salty about The Hurt Locker and Slumdog Millionaire winning.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm all for rigging if it steals thunder that should've never been there from Space Pochahontas.









































I mean Avatar.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I have yet to finish watching Avatar. Looks pretty though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

Usually reviewers aren't paid off. Usually they are given the game early and are watched if the game gets good scores they receive the next game early. Reviewers make money off ads and subscriptions.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I heard companies put quite a bit of pressure on bigger professional reviews for positive scores in general, not just perfect outstanding scores. While I don't think companies go into some reviewer's office and say, "Hey, $500 for 9.5/10 for this game!" but I do think there is some pressure on professional reviewers. I've read that some developer's royalties are dependent on how the game performs on Metacritic as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

So played some of the demo. Dialog is fucking horrid for most part. Battle system still fun. Gonna enjoy getting it as a gift.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

I will never pay attention to reviews. You either like something or you don't. It's the same thing with movies.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm pleased when a game I like gets high scores or a game I don't gets low scores...

But despite numbers being the focus, the full-blown review is the key even though so very, very few reviewers do it unbiasedly anymore... that's where you'll find factual details that may still leave you wondering about certain aspects.

But 90% of them today are so obviously opinionated that it's clear they should become obsolete... but never will be.

Which is why one day, maybe I'll do my own reviews.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I would actually be interested in reading a Krory-view. Would be funny indeed.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

My reviews would be contested by everyone here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Could be a job in the making, who knows.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> My reviews would be contested by everyone here.



Yeah...you are kind of the polar opposite of me. You're extremely critical of stuff and I'd see your reviews being similar to EDGE magazine or something.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Could be a job in the making, who knows.



I could be like Yahtzee.

Except less-fake.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd be suprised to see even one ounce of praise in Krory's reviews


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

You'll be disappointed then since I praise things.

There just hasn't been anything in this thread worth praising.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

@BG

There won't be. I can see it now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I could probably name ten games off the top of my head that I, personally, would have trouble not saying anything NEGATIVE about from this gen.

Have trouble meaning I couldn't think of anything that bothered me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

@ Esura, I know right? 

@ Krory, i'm just joking really. I don't go to enough threads to see you're opinion of shit save for Gears 3 and i've seen you in the Skyrim thread occasionally though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I could be like Yahtzee.
> 
> Except less-fake.



You know his first few were fun, but after that...
I think it just wore off on me or he got worse. Maybe both.
He rarely gives me a chuckle these days and his "reviews"() are off the mark most of the time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> @ Esura, I know right?
> 
> @ Krory, i'm just joking really. I don't go to enough threads to see you're opinion of shit save for Gears 3 and i've seen you in the Skyrim thread occasionally though.



To just name a few more I think highly of... Mass Effect 1 and 2 (obv), Dead Space 1 and 2, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, Alan Wake, BioShock, Prince of Persia (2008 - though I could find faults)...

From this gen at least.

There's more but I'm tired and itchy (tasty... no one gets that reference).




Unlosing Ranger said:


> You know his first few were fun, but after that...
> I think it just wore off on me or he got worse. Maybe both.
> He rarely gives me a chuckle these days and his "reviews"() are off the mark most of the time.



The problem is he's just a character so his reviews are less reviews and more bitchfests anymore because that's what he's written to do.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

You like LoS and Bioshock too?

We might actually have something in common.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Not BioShock 2 so much, though.

Except the Eleanor character. One of only two characters in the BioShock series with "life."

But that's why BioShock and LoS are two of my 21.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya know i've yet to play any Mass Effect even though i know i should


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I never finished Bioshock 2 so I have no thoughts on it. I wasn't getting into it as quickly as I was with Bioshock 1 so I quit it. May go back to it one of these days.

I've only played a few hours of the first ME but I played all of ME2 on PS3 and I think its alright.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

BioShock 2 is mostly "Eh" until about 70% of the way through.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

That sounds...not fun...at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

I preferred Bioshock 2 to 1 big time. Story/Gameplay were more interesting/fun. For me anyway. 1 was decent.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

BioShock 2 didn't impact me as much because it lacked the numerous twists (however predictable they might be) that the first game had. It felt more rushed in that regard. The antagonist didn't stand up to Atlas and Andrew Ryan's shadow. Overall, I felt less connected to the whole thing. Admittedly part of the attraction of BioShock was the whole mystery of it all which is gone in the second title (and why I look forward to Infinite).

Eleanor, though, was probably the best character of the series as a whole in my opinion (and probably one of the best video game characters ever) and the ending made the whole game worth it, regardless of what choices you made, and that was all thanks to Sarah Bolger. A lot of talent for a voice actress... but I imagine being an actual actress is working out better for her.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I liked her a lot too. I think I just liked the feel of 2 more. I also really enjoyed the duel weilding. Made the gameplay much more fun. Also some epic parts like the intro and the part playing as a little sister and also getting to summon her like crazy at the end. Yeah loved the shit out of some parts in that game. The middle was slow though, sadly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

People slagging on Yahztee? Shocker  no but really, he's always made a point of satirizing the worst aspects of games, that the point of his reviews really, its for fun 

I certainly laugh, even though i do disagree with a certain views he holds, its not my place to attack his opinion of course.


As for Bioshock 2, i hold it in the lowest esteem really. A quick cash grab by 2K Marin. And you could tell that was all it was going to be when they added that god awful shoehorned in multiplayer mode 


I think Bioshock 2 honestly denigrates Irrational and Ken's masterpiece in the first.


----------



## shahrooz (Jan 11, 2012)

just played the demo,it was alright I guess, does anybody know how much you play as lightning in this game if at all?.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

You play her several times, but definitely not enough to call her the "main heroine". Infact, she's a smaller support character than Hope is this time 

As for me, i played the Demo, liked it, much improved over 13. But the interface can be a bit overwhelming what with that thing you can do with Mog, accepting mission from random townsfolk(which overlaps), just walking by and hearing people talking as well as optional speech. Its almost crowded even though i like how the maps aren't straight lines this time


----------



## shahrooz (Jan 11, 2012)

tnx, I liked FF13 and while this one seems to be improved in many aspects I still dislike the fact that we basically only have 2 chars.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory liked Prince of Persia, too? 

Do you think the dialogue was good? I thought it was very clever, but I'm pretty sure it got bashed hard for some reason.


@shahrooz - Don't think of it as two characters. Think of it as *only* two characters that have shitty voices and dialogue and any combination of three, possibly cool looking monsters you can use that never talk. I say it's a huge improvement.


----------



## shahrooz (Jan 11, 2012)

haha well if you put it that way Fraust then I guess its an improvement. Honestly I thought the FF13 cast was okay, with the exception of Snow and Hope(at the beginning). Im still struggling to choose between this or SCV at launch. Thing is im not sure if I want to play through an entire game with the same battlesystem as its predecessor.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2012)

You're right Faust.

No more godawful switching between four different parties again.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh God, switching between 4 parties with characters you cared nothing about. 

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SQUARE!

I guess I should be blaming whoever created those characters though.



Krory said:


> BioShock 2 didn't impact me as much because it lacked the numerous twists (however predictable they might be) that the first game had. It felt more rushed in that regard. The antagonist didn't stand up to Atlas and Andrew Ryan's shadow. Overall, I felt less connected to the whole thing. Admittedly part of the attraction of BioShock was the whole mystery of it all which is gone in the second title (and why I look forward to Infinite).
> 
> Eleanor, though, was probably the best character of the series as a whole in my opinion (and probably one of the best video game characters ever) and the ending made the whole game worth it, regardless of what choices you made, and that was all thanks to Sarah Bolger. A lot of talent for a voice actress... but I imagine being an actual actress is working out better for her.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.



I feel the same except it has more to do with Subject Delta's experience with Eleanor, Sofia Lamb and various other characters like Porter from the DLC.

Bioshock 1 just left a better impression on me like System Shock did but I think I had more fun with Bioshock 2's gameplay, I'm not sure. 

I'll have to replay 1 again.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Krory liked Prince of Persia, too?
> 
> Do you think the dialogue was good? I thought it was very clever, but I'm pretty sure it got bashed hard for some reason.



I got it when it first came out (pre-ordered, for that "Limited" edition that just came with a holographic sleeve and the soundtrack... got the Collector's Edition guide as well) and liked it but after a while I was like, "Meh. This blows."

But recently I went back to hundred percent and I was like "Woooooaaaaah" because it truly is a beautiful looking game. Extremely piss-easy to 100% but yeah, the dialogue was great and dat ending (minus the Epilogue - which was still good). One of the best endings in a game (right off the top of my head, I liked Lords of Shadow more though in that regard).

But yeah. Great game, imo.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you. I thought the ending was fucking brilliant and believable in that corny, happy ending kinda way. Was really hoping for a sequel. I got the "limited" edition, too. I was passionate about that game before it came out. Definitely easy 1000, and enjoyable. Repetitive combat didn't bother me either since it was so visually sexy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope you're talking about the one with the divergent art style and not the Jake Gyllenhaal crap.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I hope you're talking about the one with the divergent art style and not the Jake Gyllenhaal crap.



Yes. The movie was hardly even entertaining, and it was like Evangelion with an ending that negates everything that happens prior. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Yes. The movie was hardly even entertaining, and it was like Evangelion with an ending that negates everything that happens prior. Fucking stupid.



That sounds like how the Sands of Time game ends.  Never saw the movie. Never care to.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust, that's actually how Sands of Time ends.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Prince of Persia '08 and Forgotten Sands are the only ones I've played so I wouldn't know, but I did assume seeing as how it's based off of the game. More reason for me not to go back to those since I hate when games make me do shit for nothing (El fucking Shaddai).


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, it doesn't quite negate everything, in fact, its part of the problem in the sequels...*cough*Warrior's Within*cough*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

WW was dope...


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't say it wasn't. Just said that everything that happens in Sands of Time is the catalyst for events in Warrior's Within despite seemingly negating everything.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

The "original" trilogy (that isn't original) was just as good as 08, in my opinion. The Two Thrones was vastly more entertaining since the Prince went sort of emo for a while until the end in WW - and they sacrificed the beautiful soundtrack for Godsmack... albeit I like Godsmack, I want it no where near my PoP game.

Thankfully, Two Thrones did better.

And... WARRIOR Within. Not Warrior's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyway, I just got done watching a bunch of videos of the game.

Shit put me to sleep.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

Played the demo today, had loads of fun with it. Raising my monsters was a lot more fun than I expected, way better than symphonia 2. For instance, one monster can eat another one of my monsters to gain its abilities.

Another thing was the chocogirl, chocolina. She was surprisingly attractive. Could become a new thing, like cat girls are.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Another thing was the chocogirl, chocolina. She was surprisingly attractive. Could become a new thing, like cat girls are.



People like you should be aborted.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> People like you should be aborted.



I beg to differ.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Played the demo today, had loads of fun with it. Raising my monsters was a lot more fun than I expected, way better than symphonia 2. For instance, one monster can eat another one of my monsters to gain its abilities.
> 
> *Another thing was the chocogirl, chocolina. She was surprisingly attractive. Could become a new thing, like cat girls are.*



Agreed 100%.

Chocobo girls....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> Chocobo girls....



You see, thats why I like you esura.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

i don't like whores
if chocolina didn't sound like a whore maybe i'd like her more 
even with her slutty attire



i like her name though, retarded, but reminds me of chocolate .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chocolate is always good, chocobo's not so much.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to catch a chocobo and have it fight with me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*



Yep, XIII-2 is even more terrible than XIII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

prostitute


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

>Scantily clad
>Wearing Red
>Show me the money


Yep that's a prostitute.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2012)

so is the game good?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

+_+  i'd pan the camera around her anyday!


But being serious for a moment, this chicken lady is the only way to buy things, she shows up at certain spots in the game 

If your looking for a straight black and white answer... 


If you liked FF13 then your gonna like FF13-2. If you liked 13-2 but thought it had issues, then you'll like FF13-2.

If you hated FF13, then you'll hate FF13-2


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

You know what'd be nice?

If this demo had those "improvements" the stacked reviews so vehemently claim are there. Everything seems to be just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

The World said:


> I feel the same except it has more to do with Subject Delta's experience with Eleanor, Sofia Lamb and various other characters like Porter from the DLC.
> 
> Bioshock 1 just left a better impression on me like System Shock did but I think I had more fun with Bioshock 2's gameplay, I'm not sure.
> 
> I'll have to replay 1 again.



Bioshock 2 story blowed, it was horrible and they didnt use amazing concepts that they have. Sophia lamb was a tedious and pretentious character.

Stuff like making multiple little sisters rather than one... The director and creative director just plain sucked.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Bioshock 2 story blowed, it was horrible and they didnt use amazing concepts that they have. Sophia lamb was a tedious and pretentious character.
> 
> Stuff like making multiple little sisters rather than one... The director and creative director just plain sucked.



Are you implying Andrew Ryan and Atlas/Fontaine aren't pretentious?

That was sort of their calling card.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Claiming that Bioshock's 2's story was "good" basically ruins any cred you had for saying that FF13-2 didn't have improvements to FF13's formula Krory


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Claiming that Bioshock's 2's story was "good" basically ruins any cred you had for saying that FF13-2 didn't have improvements to FF13's formula Krory



What are you babbling about?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

What does Bioshocks story have to do with FF13's formula?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If you liked FF13 then your gonna like FF13-2. If you liked 13-2 but thought it had issues, then you'll like FF13-2.
> 
> If you hated FF13, then you'll hate FF13-2



if what you say is true





i feel bad for e-baby. he's gonna be berated a lot more, isn't he? .


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Claiming that Bioshock's 2's story was "good" basically ruins any cred you had for saying that FF13-2 didn't have improvements to FF13's formula Krory



Considering I never said BioShock 2's story was good...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Claiming that Bioshock's 2's story was "good" basically ruins any cred you had for saying that FF13-2 didn't have improvements to FF13's formula Krory



Claiming that any FF is even on the the same level story as Bioshock 2 is making me laugh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

i didn't say FF13-2 had a good "story" in the first place, as i have not even played it yet 

I said that claiming that FF-13-2 didn't have "improvements to FF13's formula" was invalidated by praising Bioshock 2 

Because unfortunately they're both basic cash grabs in different ways. 2K trying and failing to recapture the magic Irrational had, and Square trying to recoup the money they lost on the failed 14 launch


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

You do know that BioShock 2 was made by the same people, right? Just fewer?

2K Marin is from 2K Boston, which is what Irrational Games was previously named.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

>FFXIII-2
>Improvements
>Same sentence
Am I doing this right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> >Scantily clad
> >Wearing Red
> >Show me the money
> 
> ...



I bet by "money" she meant "whip your cock up my ass".


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Kids these days...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> You do know that BioShock 2 was made by the same people, right? Just fewer?
> 
> 2K Marin is from 2K Boston, which is what Irrational Games was previously named.





20% of what was formerly irrational games splits off to make their own game company. 

Once that happens, it ain't Irrational anymore, its 2K Marin, and it is judged on what its own merits are. That is to say, a failure of a copy paste job from a previous game 

You want to know who else was apart of Irrational? 2K Australia, the brainchild of Bioshock 1 including Ken who renamed it Irrational.  As i said, the magic was lost when they all departed for Infinite right after Bioshock 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not "their own studio" - it's classified an Irrational Studio. Their third studio, in fact.

And fun fact: The main Irrational studio still did the characters for BioShock 2. So they aren't free of fault.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not "their own studio" - it's classified an Irrational Studio. Their third studio, in fact.



2K marin is a subsidiary of 2K games. They are all split up, they are no longer apart of each other's work force


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

2K > Irrational > 2K Marin

Just like...

Square-Enix > Eidos Montreal > Crystal Dynamics

Part of the agreement to allow Irrational to go back to their original name instead of being "One of us, one of us!" was to have one of their studios be a 2K named studio.

Which is why 20% of Irrational went to form 2K Marin (though it wasn't 20% - it was only five people) after Irrational had already split in half.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Well then that explains everything don't it? 

I think i made myself confused for a second there.

Irrational as it is now is basically 2K boston. 2K Marin, which split off from Irrational when it was comprised of 3 studios, worked on Bioshock 2. 

2K Australia which worked with Marin and Boston(now Irrational) on Bioshock 1, joined with 2K Marin to work on XCOM after 2K Marin finished with Bioshock 2.


Point of the matter is; Bioshock 2 sucked because 2K Marin was not comprised of a majority of the members who made Bioshock 1. And in my opinion, that took all the feeling i got from Bioshock 1 out of the experience.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well then that explains everything don't it?
> 
> I think i made myself confused for a second there.
> 
> ...



You're still confusing yourself.

Irrational isn't "basically" 2K Boston. It was. Irrational had to change their name because 2K had "EA" syndrome, but it was changed when they split up into multiple studios.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i didn't say FF13-2 had a good "story" in the first place, as i have not even played it yet
> 
> I said that claiming that FF-13-2 didn't have "improvements to FF13's formula" was invalidated by praising Bioshock 2
> 
> Because unfortunately they're both basic cash grabs in different ways. 2K trying and failing to recapture the magic Irrational had, and Square trying to recoup the money they lost on the failed 14 launch



FF13-2 somehow still has terrible dialog. But it has slightly better gameplay. 

Bioshock 2 had a good story, maybe not as good as one to some (I thought better but whatever) but it's gameplay was much better then Bioshock 1's. I'd find it funny to see anyone disagree with that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]63gAV_UwFwY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8mNxoXTxbDk[/YOUTUBE]



In case someone just wanted to look and not play it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2012)

In FF XIII when are you able to change your party members? Because after seeing some gameplay it looks your forced upon a specific bunch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> In FF XIII when are you able to change your party members? Because after seeing some gameplay it looks your forced upon a specific bunch.



About halfway through at 40 hours in


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

The improvements in FFXIII-2 are pretty obvious i'd say.

1. You don't die when the leader dies.

2. Maps are not so small and constrained.

3. There's actually shit to do in the areas now besides run to the next story cut-scene.


On a minus note, there are no summons which almost helped me get through the first game with their ridiculous over the topness. And also, there's an annoying moogle that follows you around everywhere saying annoying shit



*For Bioshock 2*
Well you could dual wield, that's one good thing sure. But i hated having to go to the menu to resupply on EVE.

Personally when i'm comparing these two games(bioshock and bioshock 2), i don't go "gameplay, story" ect, its a general sort of thing.

In general i enjoyed Bioshock's non linear, fresh take with a good story and a pretty good twist, as well as serviceable weapons.

When i played Bioshock 2, all i could think of was..

"Why did i not ever hear about Lamb ever?"

"Why the fuck did i not hear about "Delta big daddies and all this other crap"?

"Why can't i go back to different areas of the world like in the original Bioshock?"

"Why the fuck did they feel the need to shoehorn all this crap in just to make a soulless sequel"

"I like the minigun"


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

You do know there's more than just "linear" and "sandbox," right...?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

That's what im sayin  just cause something is not a sandbox don't mean its a straight line.

Case in point, i was talking about Bioshock 2 to Bioshock 1. In Bio 1, you had a path obviously and you had a marker on your next objective. But it wasn't a tunnel you had to go toward like COD. There were options, doors, crevices, places you could go into, places you could explore for extra detail. 

In comparision to Bioshock 2 where you are kept on a straight mission directive. Yes its not a line, but there's not much out of the way either, and to make things worse, you can't even go back to places you've been before afterward as opposed to Bioshock in which you could.

In infinite, Ken says this will not be an issue, so i'm hyped for that.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2012)

Except it is a straight fucking line.

The flash and whistles don't make it not that very damn thing.

It's only in the last 3 or so areas that things open up relatively


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

Take a look at the overhead view and tell me its a line  

If bioshock is a straight line, than any fucking game that has any semblance of mission structure is a straight line to you


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2012)

A bunch of zigzags and paths to the left or right does not an open game make, when you have to do them in sequence.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

your trying to troll me aren't you


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2012)

I mean sure when you've finished the story arc of the area you're free to bounce fuck all through the paths and door ways and by ways but before that point in time you got to go left in order to go right.

Not saying a lot of games don't do this but there's always a story related incentive to go down some beaten track, though I will admit some are optional.


----------



## Galaxc (Jan 12, 2012)

Having frame rate issues on the 360 version of the demo. This better be fixed in the full release.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2012)

I compared them and noticed that too. Especially during fight scene transitions.

Its noticeable on PS3, but on 360 even more noticeable. Hopefully this demo was just old code.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

Your guys' systems suck, my shit was flawless.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2012)

Sure sure


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

Seriously, though. I was impressed by how seamless it was for me. Everything was perfectly smooth.


----------



## Galaxc (Jan 12, 2012)

Rule 34 of Chocolina, where?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> The "original" trilogy (that isn't original) was just as good as 08, in my opinion. The Two Thrones was vastly more entertaining since the Prince went sort of emo for a while until the end in WW - and they sacrificed the beautiful soundtrack for Godsmack... albeit I like Godsmack, I want it no where near my PoP game.
> 
> Thankfully, Two Thrones did better.
> 
> And... WARRIOR Within. Not Warrior's.



I loved the Two Thrones, especially the stealth-kills. MY GOD the stealth-kills!

That game had pseudo QTE moments that worked really well. My only problem with the game (and the PoP series in-general) is the lack of a new game plus or more optional puzzles, powers, and weapons.

But I did enjoy the dark prince moments, he was just a brutal/evil chatterbox.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*



Is she a prostitute?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Is she a prostitute?



Only if you show her the money.


----------



## Galaxc (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd stick my choco in her bo, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't help but really want to play this. I just need some FFness.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> You see, thats why I like you esura.



 Chocolina is the best of both worlds. Only the insane cannot comprehend this.

Next, we should have a Moogalina or something.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

What the fuck.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

What.. the.. fuck... with this game..

I hope this is Toriyama's last game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Galaxc said:


> I'd stick my choco in her bo, if you know what I mean.



I bet she's closed up tighter than a Nun's snatch.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Nuns are the loosest women ever. Same with Preacher's daughters. They put on a front then go buck wild outside of the prying eye.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Someone's been watching too many hentai.

**


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

I just did a "Someone's been watching too much"...... in another thread Krory. 

Dammit, the Hivemind is becoming too strong we are starting to think too much alike.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

So when's this game coming out?













































Oh, almost forgot, I don't care.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

31st of January.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I know where I'll be, at home saving money for D3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

What's a D3?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well I know where I'll be, at home saving money for D3.



Dream Drop Distance?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Slash your own wrists.

please.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Dream Drop Distance is the only D3 I care about. 

Faust be hatin'.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

I ain't hatin', I actually think it wasn't towards both of us anyway, since I was clearly joking.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol, Kingdom Hearts.

Kids these days.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Slash your own wrists.
> 
> please.



^


Edit: You ruins it Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a ruiner.

It's in my blood.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2012)

Chocolina... what the fck....


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

I want Tonaberri, she could be awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

sephiroth stop telling us about your dream hooker combinations


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> sephiroth stop telling us about your dream hooker combinations


Okay.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Not slutty enough for an FF character.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well I know where I'll be, at home saving money for D3.



I NEED A BETTER PC


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Or get the console version.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Get every version.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> sephiroth stop telling us about your dream hooker combinations



This is my dream combination.



+



=


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Another perfectly good thread... RUINED.















































































































Oh wait.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 15, 2012)

Game Informer informed me the story only got worse. Fuck this game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Old news is old.

Story was confirmed to be worse when they announced it was a sequel to FFXIII.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

When you add time travel, chances are it can only get worse.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahaha cookies on dowels


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> When you add time travel, chances are it can only get worse.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahaha

telephone box


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Police box, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahaha

pessimist


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahaha

I would like a smoke


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

I said *chances*.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

grammar


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

You ruined the joke. THANKS.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

My internets so bad right now, someone needs to die.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

hahaha

krory in the dining room with the iron poker


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

I think we all know the answer to that one.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

foreshadowing


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Game Informer informed me the story only got worse. Fuck this game.



It took you until Game Informer to realize the issues with the story and the crazy, retarded ending on par with Masters of Martial Hearts? I've been saying it for the longest in this thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

It's so hard to believe that one can top a story as bad as FFXIII


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

hahaha

irony


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2012)

Even , which tried so hard to like the game from a hardcore Final Fantasy fan's perspective had to sound off on the crap story. I'm surprised that Toriyama managed to fuck up this bad. For me FFXIII's general story was bland and fairly straight forward(gotta kill the oppressive government) while filled with convoluted technical jargon which you would never understand unless you took the time to read the mountain of text in the in-game journal. And apparently its worse then that!

Well i guess it should go without saying since the developers are actively counting on the player to pony up out the  asshole for the DLC to even see the actual conclusion to the story, but its a shock to see.

Oh and they never explain Chocolina's constant appearances as a store even when they're frequently going  from time period to time period apparently


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2012)

Most lazily produced high profile(cough) game ever.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Even though I'm happy for an FF this year, I'm so mad this one was ever conceived. I'd have much rather gotten Versus out faster or even a XV that was everything they did in XIII... but opposite.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 15, 2012)

Meh, i was never expecting a miracle with this game. I'll still buy it and play it and enjoy it as much as i can.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2012)

So this game unanimously sucks? I know it....


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahaha

expectations shattered


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Even people in this thread that were going "YAAAAY, I WANT TO STICK MY DICK BETWEEN CHOCOLINA'S TITS" are going "Man, this game sucks."

Also...

>Versus
>Out faster

Faster than never?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh the consistency of that joke.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *So this game unanimously sucks?* I know it....



Story wise? Yeah... Everything else is a nice improvement over FFXIII though.

Pretty much the whole reception I've seen can be summarized like this...

Story - bad
Gameplay - good, provided you liked the previous entry's gameplay

I'm starting to lose faith in Toriyama's competence in storytelling.


----------



## destinator (Jan 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Story wise? Yeah... Everything else is a nice improvement over FFXIII though.
> 
> Pretty much the whole reception I've seen can be summarized like this...
> 
> ...



Not exactly everything is an improvement over 13. The game is easy as piss, its really no challange at all. The optional bosses are copies from 13, and they are freaking easy too. Then they removed skills and most of the roles are basically useless. Since Enhancers dont have haste or Bravery anymore, its pointless to even have them (not like you need it to beat anything anyway). You might need a Jammer/Defender on a rare occacsion (maybe for a couple of enemies). Random encounters didnt belong to my favourites either.

But yeah, story is the worst offender in this game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2012)

destinator said:


> Not exactly everything is an improvement over 13. *The game is easy as piss, its really no challange at all.* The optional bosses are copies from 13, and they are freaking easy too. Then they removed skills and most of the roles are basically useless. Since Enhancers dont have haste or Bravery anymore, its pointless to even have them (not like you need it to beat anything anyway). You might need a Jammer/Defender on a rare occacsion (maybe for a couple of enemies). Random encounters didnt belong to my favourites either.
> 
> But yeah, story is the worst offender in this game.



I remember hearing some complaints about this as well.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

>MFW every Final Fantasy is piss-easy


----------



## Awesome (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> >MFW every Final Fantasy is piss-easy



This. Every final fantasy game is easy except for FF3 and FF1 NES version.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 15, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Game Informer informed me the story only got worse. Fuck this game.


pthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Like I need game informer to tell me the story will suck.

I'll still buy the game for fan service and to see if the game play is any better then the original.


----------



## destinator (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> >MFW every Final Fantasy is piss-easy



In this regard, 13 was much "harder". Due to the low difficulty (most bosses are just fodder) and the decreased importance of staggering, almost all roles except Atk/bla are useless. In 13 you at least had to utilize the roles, for more than 3-4 enemies ...

I remember they said they wanted to make the game harder, but in the end they made it muuuuch easier.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Sounds exactly like XIII.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

hahaha

promises


----------



## Corruption (Jan 15, 2012)

I had no hope for this game considering how shitty FFXIII was.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2012)

If only toriyama had gotten the story right i'd still be excited for the game  it seems that besides a few nonsensical changes, everything is an improvement over XIII besides than damn storyline which is apparently bordering on incomprehensible  When you hear that from a site specifically into JRPG's, that's a problem.

That being said, why Toriyama keeps his job is an entirely different issue


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

hahaha

cooperate blowjobs


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 15, 2012)

so what do they do with the promotional stands / cutouts when they're done? my friend got one for free because the store had an extra one, but i wanna get one so i can sell to this serah-crazed dickhead i know.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so what do they do with the promotional stands / cutouts when they're done? my friend got one for free because the store had an extra one, but i wanna get one so i can sell to this serah-crazed dickhead i know.






Esua?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

accurate guess


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 15, 2012)

Now if only square could take note from mistwalker on how to make a plot,


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 15, 2012)

no but if the guy doesn't buy from me i'll offer it to e-baby .


----------



## Elias (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, I haven't been keeping up with this game really, but I read one of the reviews posted and

>>"Sure you only get to play as Lightning for all of 10 minutes of the entire game"


What.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for that rep. I'm now Ascendant.

Esura becomes useful.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww, Ascendant, that's so cute.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Isn't it? I feel special.




Considering it's all from like three threads since '10.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

I remember when I reached Ascendant.

It was Rhaella that popped my cherry.

Such a darling moment...

Everything after that is a blur.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

Elias said:


> Ok, I haven't been keeping up with this game really, but I read one of the reviews posted and
> 
> >>"Sure you only get to play as Lightning for all of 10 minutes of the entire game"
> 
> ...



You play the whole game as Sora.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

hahaha

roxas on dowels


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 15, 2012)

Elias said:


> Ok, I haven't been keeping up with this game really, but I read one of the reviews posted and
> 
> >>"Sure you only get to play as Lightning for all of 10 minutes of the entire game"
> 
> ...



In Square Enix's language, that translates to:

"Sure, we're using Lightning as a promotional toy to milk money from our fans by providing them with a figure who'll sell the shitty game to them successfully."


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

^Its so hilariously obvious to. There can be no other reason for putting her on the front of the case.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

titties always work


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

No tits to be seen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2012)

i dunno, people zoom around serah's figure with the camera a lot from what i've seen


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Of course they do.

Most FF fans dig girls that look fourteen.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

hahaha

protagonists


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2012)

Her tits are abnormally large for her skinny frame.  I'm just sayin'. 

I played the demo fyi and I stopped about 20mins in.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

haha

timeframe


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2012)

Now back to the topic, I originally forgot it.





Oh yeah, shit game, characters, and voices. Now I'm reminded. [/J.Cole]


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Her tits are abnormally large for her skinny frame.  I'm just sayin'.
> 
> I played the demo fyi and I stopped about 20mins in.



The demo only takes about twenty minutes.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

that's only if you're liquored up enough to play continuously.

I mean you at least need three extra shots for chocolina alone


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course they do.
> 
> Most FF fans dig girls that look fourteen.


Not just FF fans, but the Japanese entertainment fanbase in general.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember how the japanese fanbase caused such a shitstorm about Nier that Cavia had to go back and make an angsty bishounen main character for them(hence normal main character on xbox and bishounen boy on ps3)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

Japanes fans are terrible


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember how the japanese fanbase caused such a shitstorm about Nier that Cavia had to go back and make an angsty bishounen main character for them(hence normal main character on xbox and bishounen boy on ps3)



Actually, it wasn't the fans, it was the director himself who thought the older Nier will alienate the Japanese fanbase and he personally preferred the younger Nier. A whole lotta internal struggles on that issue which caused the release of two versions.

Messed up thing is, Grimiore Nier primarily only reference the Nier Replicant version instead of Nier Gestalt/NIER.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Except if you ask Square-Enix, they say it was their call.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Actually, it wasn't the fans, it was the director himself who thought the older Nier will alienate the Japanese fanbase and he personally preferred the younger Nier. A whole lotta internal struggles on that issue which caused the release of two versions.
> 
> Messed up thing is, Grimiore Nier primarily only reference the Nier Replicant version instead of Nier Gestalt/NIER.



That fool. Japs have to get use to the fact old Nier >>> young gay looking Nier. Just saying!


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> That fool. Japs have to get use to the fact old Nier >>> young gay looking Nier. Just saying!



I'm a bit mixed on it. I prefer father Nier over brother Nier story wise as the story seems a lot cooler with Yonah as his daughter instead of sister (I'm a sucker for "father saving his kid" plots) as well as him being older but I find father Nier's costume design to be somewhat meh in comparison. Couldn't he at least got some badass armor to go along with his new sword during the time skip instead of the fucking lame mask? It seems as though they put a bit more effort in younger Nier's design than father Nier's.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

I like original Nier best  he aint a tool (except when it comes to his daughter) 

 Infact, Nier itself is a way better game than FFXIII-2 from what i've been hearing of it and you can buy it for a small fraction of the price

I guess you can say that bishounen Nier makes more sense as a love interest for Kaine, but Older Nier's relationship with Kaine fit the "oddball" environment of the game


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I like original Nier best  he aint a tool(except when it comes to his daughter)
> 
> *Infact, Nier itself is a way better game than FFXIII-2* and you can buy it for a small fraction of the price



Have you played FFXIII-2?

I can't see how Nier would be a much better game than FFXIII-2 gameplay wise though. Quite literally the only two things Nier could possibly one up FFXIII-2 on is the story and soundtrack.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess you can say that bishounen Nier makes more sense as a love interest for Kaine, but Older Nier's relationship with Kaine fit the "oddball" environment of the game



I like the older Nier and Kaine relationship. It was odd...and I love odd shit.

I wonder do the Japanese Nier fans give a shit about Gestalt though. All the hentai doujinshi or fanart in general primarily consist of younger Nier from Replicant with Kaine banging younger Nier (no joke).


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Triple posting!


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I like original Nier best  he aint a tool (except when it comes to his daughter)
> 
> Infact, Nier itself is a way better game than FFXIII-2 from what i've been hearing of it and you can buy it for a small fraction of the price
> 
> I guess you can say that bishounen Nier makes more sense as a love interest for Kaine, but Older Nier's relationship with Kaine fit the "oddball" environment of the game



>Implying anything being a way better game than FFXIII-2 is some sort of rarity, or hard to do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Fun fact: Final Fantasy: Spirits Within is a better game than FFXIII-2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Have you played FFXIII-2?
> 
> I can't see how Nier would be a much better game than FFXIII-2 gameplay wise though. Quite literally the only two things Nier could possibly one up FFXIII-2 on is the story and soundtrack.



And Characters 

For me, i play JRPG's not for the gameplay(although its a bonus if its good), but for the storylines. So when they suck i'm pissed off(as i am for FFXIII-2 and was somewhat for XIII) And the better the story,characters and environment, the better the game in my mind.

Drakenguard is a case in point. Gameplay is absolutely dreadful. But the story and characters are so great for me that i can overlook that easily.

I mean we got pedophiles, we got serial killer milfs(including a milf that kills kids specifically), we got serial killers in general, we got incestuous brother and sister and they all die horribly by the end, and i loved every second 





Esura said:


> I like the older Nier and Kaine relationship. It was odd...and I love odd shit.
> 
> I wonder do the Japanese Nier fans give a shit about Gestalt though. All the hentai doujinshi or fanart in general primarily consist of younger Nier from Replicant with Kaine banging younger Nier (no joke).



Nobody in Japan cares about Gestalt because everyone in Japan thinks supporting Sony = National Pride and identity, no use sugar coating it  Microsoft's lack of support in that region doesn't help either(the EU is always pissed about being left out on both Sony and Microsoft, the US and Japan get the best of everything most times)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

They don't have gestalt


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Gestalt and Replicant were both released in Japan   When it came stateside, Gestalt was renamed Nier



> All the hentai doujinshi or fanart in general primarily consist of younger Nier from Replicant with Kaine banging younger Nier (no joke).



I've been to Gelbooru & Pixiv enough times to be desensitized to it 

Japan artists love Shota


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh well

fuckers hate xbox

real talk


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And Characters
> 
> *For me, i play JRPG's not for the gameplay(although its a bonus if its good), but for the storylines.* So when they suck i'm pissed off(as i am for FFXIII-2 and was somewhat for XIII) And the better the story,characters and environment, the better the game in my mind.
> 
> ...


Same....but I'm trying to not be part of the anti-FFXIII-2 force at the moment. 




> Nobody in Japan cares about Gestalt because everyone in Japan thinks supporting Sony = National Pride and identity, no use sugar coating it  Microsoft's lack of support in that region doesn't help either(the EU is always pissed about being left out on both Sony and Microsoft, the US and Japan get the best of everything most times)


To be honest, as much as I don't care for them in general, Microsoft did try and do a big push in Japan with Japanese developers early this gen but it didn't quite work out as intended.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

They did didn't they? Its just intrinsically ingrained into the Japanese to hate Western consoles i suppose. The shitstorm that was created when Microsoft announced their decision to enter the console market was lulz inducing(not many people remember that), especially from Japanese developers in particular who thought that the console market was theirs to lockdown 

Itagaki was probably the only one at the time who was enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They did didn't they? *Its just intrinsically ingrained into the Japanese to hate Western consoles i suppose.* The shitstorm that was created when Microsoft announced their decision to enter the console market was lulz inducing(not many people remember that), especially from Japanese developers in particular who thought that the console market was theirs to lockdown
> 
> *Itagaki was probably the only one at the time who was enthusiastic about it*.



Not really. While the original XBOX didn't nearly get as much support as the PS2 from Japanese developers, it was still supported a bit by quite a few lesser known Japanese developers.

Also, Japanese developers flocked to 360 in droves earlier this gen. Can't blame them for the decline of the 360 over there. Oh, and 360 got lock on all the bigger bullet hell shooters too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

"decline"? It wasn't a success to start with lol. 1.5 million consoles in 7 years isn't much to go on no matter how much backing you've got haha

that and, many have started to simply not stock 360 titles because of how low the actual sales are in comparision to their ps3 counterparts. Like 1000 to 1


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "decline"? It wasn't a success to start with lol. 1.5 million consoles in 7 years isn't much to go on no matter how much backing you've got haha
> 
> that and, many have started to simply not stock 360 titles because of how low the actual sales are in comparision to their ps3 counterparts. Like 1000 to 1



Some consoles just don't pick up as much as others and it can vary from region to region. Them the breaks. There have been consoles in the past that were successful in other regions but not in NA as well.

PS3 isn't exactly selling like gangbusters over there either (still considerably better than 360 though), at least if you compare it to the growth of the handheld market over there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

This console race is hardly as simple as that 

Xbox and Xbox360 both have been massive failures in Japan. Now that's less like a coincidence and more like a pattern to me 


Anyways, i'm current trying to decide on whether or not buying FFXIII-2 is worth it, or if i should rather just put that money on Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend, atleast that is confirmed to have a great story and i don't have to buy DLC to complete it


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

comparing ps3 sales in America to 360 sales in japan is so unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Who has done that in this thread though 

I don't think Esura meant that.


It should be obvious that PS3 is a massive success in America, even though its obviously not the dominant console PS2 was and is number 3. 

Over the holidays alone it sold just under 900,000 units as opposed to 1.7 million for 360. Now that's incomparable to the Japanese situation


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This console race is hardly as simple as that
> 
> *Xbox and Xbox360 both have been massive failures in Japan. Now that's less like a coincidence and more like a pattern to me*
> 
> ...



Xbox was slaughtered by PS2 _everywhere_, not just Japan, and 360's decline is possibly contributed to the decline of consoles and...well the gaming market in general in Japan as well as their shift to handhelds. Also, being a successor to a console that performed worse in that country doesn't exactly do it favors, regardless of the 360's popularity and success in other regions.

Also...um...you don't have to buy DLC to complete FFXIII-2's story. Too much stuff happened to just be wrapped up in some DLC.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> comparing ps3 sales in America to 360 sales in japan is so unbelievably stupid.


What in the flying fuck are you talking about?

This discussion has mostly been about Japan.


Inuhanyou said:


> Who has done that in this thread though
> 
> I don't think Esura meant that.
> 
> ...



Well, yeah that goes without saying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Xbox was slaughtered by PS2 _everywhere_, not just Japan, and 360's decline is possibly contributed to the decline of consoles and...well the gaming market in general in Japan as well as their shift to handhelds. Also, being a successor to a console that performed worse in that country doesn't exactly do it favors, regardless of the 360's popularity and success in other regions.






> North America	16 million	November 15, 2001
> Europe	6 million	March 14, 2002
> Japan	2 million	February 22, 2002
> 
> Worldwide	24 million



And that's why i said it was a pattern  The hows and why's can be debated, but in my view, the Japanese just don't like the Xbox. 




> Also...um...you don't have to buy DLC to complete FFXIII-2's story. Too much stuff happened to just be wrapped up in some DLC.



Already ruled out XIII-3 and said that the US copyright of the title was only for  IP protection purposes.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And that's why i said it was a pattern  The hows and why's can be debated, but in my view, *the Japanese just don't like the Xbox.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell...I don't like the Xbox and I'm not Japanese. First one was fucking massive and had a dumb big ass uncomfortable controller and the 360 gives you RROD (don't know if the newer ones do or not) and scratches your discs if you even breathe on the console while its on. I didn't own a 360 then but when my brother lived with us that shit was breaking constantly without fail and killed quite a few of his games. Even with the slew of JRPGs they had early this gen I wasn't about to buy that shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

The first generation 360 had a 50% failure rate. That dropped each iteration afterward until 2009. At that point the failure rate was locked at 13%, just over the PS3's failure rate 

That said, it should be common knowledge not to move the console while the CD is turning on the lens


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The first generation 360 had a 50% failure rate. That dropped each iteration afterward until 2009. At that point the failure rate was locked at 13%, just over the PS3's failure rate
> 
> That said, it should be common knowledge not to move the console while the CD is turning on the lens



Where did you get "moving the console" from considering I didn't say that? No one touched the console yet it still put those fucking circle scratches on his VF 5 Online anyway, that's the point.

While actually picking up consoles while disc is spinning is always a no no, most consoles, DVD players, Blu-Ray players etc. are able to withstand a small shift of movement with no problem. Hell, just bumping the TV stand its in or closing the cabinets would fucking cause the disc the scratch, and this only happens with the poorly made 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

It only happens when you jostle the 360 while the game is playing. there is no other way for that to happen, its not just going to scratch up your games while stationary 


I'm not here to debate about the issues of the console, my overall message in response to Gestalt being a non entity in its own homeland, is that the Japanese do not like Xbox or Xbox 360 in general. So that's all i have to contribute.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> The demo only takes about twenty minutes.



The cutscenes alone are over 20mins in the demo, oh right I should have skipped them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 17, 2012)

DLC ENDING or its not complete, I don't mind buying the true ending.. but if there isn't ,than not buying the game, basically the ending ruined the game


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

i don't want to buy the fugging ending





gimme the ending in the disc i paid for goddamn .


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

There is no true "ending"

That's why FFXIII-3 is coming.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

*FFXIII-3*: 
_shitnoun._ 

the milestone indicating Square Enix reaching a new level of ridiculousness.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Well as i said before, its not confirmed to be incoming. SE japan didn't even know about Square Enix America trademarking the same. And when an actress in the game called up the company to demand a role(based on the trademarking), they told her there wasn't a game in development 

Now that may change eventually, but for now, we're confirmed to either have to buy DLC to see the ending(most likely), or wait several years to see an ending that may or may not matter


----------



## Sera (Jan 17, 2012)

The World said:


> The cutscenes alone are over 20mins in the demo, oh right I should have skipped them.



I took about 2 hours playing the demo because I was exploring/leveling up.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

i've yet to try the demo.
someone told me it sucked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

wait? buying for an Ending? the hell? where is gaming going to? >_>


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

>Buying ending
>AC costume
>laughingwhores


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i've yet to try the demo.
> someone told me it sucked.



You misunderstand.

The demo doesn't suck.

The _game_ does.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

People bitching about a good game? 

justanotherdayinthelifeofafinalfantasyfan.jpg


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> People bitching about a good game?
> 
> justanotherdayinthelifeofafinalfantasyfan.jpg


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

A real Final Fantasy fan would've stopped supporting this garbage twenty years ago.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> A real Final Fantasy fan would've stopped supporting this garbage twenty years ago.



That makes no sense, whatsoever krory


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Now hold on just one minute there 

The franchise has hit a desperate point in recent years, there can be no mistaking that. But i'm not gonna sit here and say that 4-12(barring X-2) weren't great games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

They weren't.

Final Fantasy Tactics was.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

I would not deny that tactics was a great game 

But then again, i could not deny that Type Zero is a great game neither. And that was recent.

Which makes the franchise's predicament for me, all the more pathetic.  They have the ability to make good games. So why do they fuck up so much these days? Its like a running joke. 

"Oh did you hear about the new final fantasy coming out"? "Oh yeah i did, i also heard that SE sold all their assets and stock at the same time cause they knew they'd have to recoup out the ass for it"


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

You don't understand.

This is why Square-Enix has Eidos/Crystal/IO (and part of Rocksteady now)...

They make all the great games to get them money to make the shit games.

A perfect symbiotic relationship.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

that makes no sense, why not just start off by making good games all around, then you won't have to loose money in the first place


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Because it's Square-Enix.

You're talking about the company that lost countless amounts of currency on their latest MMO and decided, "Hmm... you know what? I think we should try it _again_!" and announced production of a third MMO.

That's almost as dumb as going, "Hai gaiz, you want FFXIII-2?!" and when they reply "Not really... we just want FF Versus, plz." they go, "OKAY! FAST-TRACKING FFXIII-2 IT IS! FF VERSUS PUT ON HOLD!"

Good thing _that_ never happened.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Which makes the franchise's predicament for me, all the more pathetic.  They have the ability to make good games. So why do they fuck up so much these days? Its like a running joke.



WHAT I CANT FATHOM IS WHY THE SUPPOSED FANS(THOUGH THIS SERIES HAS THE MOST SICKENING EXCUSE FOR A FAN BASE I'VE EVER SEEN) CAN SIT THERE AND HAVE NO FAITH IN A GAME THAT'S ONLY FLAW IS A WEAK NARRATIVE. EVERY REVIEW POINTS TO 13-2 BEING AN EXCELLENT IMPROVEMENT OVER 13, WITH NOEL BEING ONE OF THE BETTER PROTAGONISTS THE SERIES HAS SEEN IN A LONG WHILE.

DON'T GET ME STARTED ON THE SHIT GOING ON IN THE V13 THREAD...

THE ONLY REAL FUCK UP HAS BEEN 14....HOLY SHIT...I WILL NEVER DEFEND THAT CATASTROPHE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

why wasted your time defending this game?


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

"Y 4 U NOT HAVE SAME OPINION AS ME?!"


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why wasted your time defending this game?



I'M TRYING TO DEFEND THE SERIES AS A HOLE AGAINST THE FANBASES GROWING SENSE OF ELITIST IDEALS. IF THAT MAKES ME THE BLACK SHEEP OF THIS THREAD SO BE IT.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> I'M TRYING TO DEFEND THE SERIES AS A HOLE AGAINST THE FANBASES GROWING SENSE OF ELITIST IDEALS. IF THAT MAKES ME THE BLACK SHEEP OF THIS THREAD SO BE IT.


 wait!! I though the black sheep of the thread is already Esura?  and well the thing is I dunno how can people let Square Enix get away with the stuff they are doing for me this game is a scam....but that is me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

I think people have been sane enough as it is in this thread as to the series state right now. 

Its quite simple. 13 was a massive disappointment with fans. 

There were many who straight out loved the game.

There were many who enjoyed it but thought it had plenty of issues and did not compare well to previous entries.(raises hand)

There were people who hated it outright 

For these three opinions alone, you can say that the game had "mixed reviews". That in itself is a terrible thing for a series which has a usually clean track record(barring X-2)

And then Square comes out with 14, which was a trainwreck nobody can really dispute.

And now we have 13-2 on top of that. The narrative fails apparently. The DLC content is needlessly moneygrubbin(its like Activision has infested SE somehow) and apparently they're expecting to win dividends out of this 


How SE can not see that their brand has been taken down several notches when only a portion of people line up to buy the game as opposed to its prequel is beyond me


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

I WONT ARGUE THE COMPLAINT ABOUT THE DLC. IN FACT I AGREE COMPLETELY. MONEY HUNGRYNESS AT ITS FINEST. STILL A GOOD STORY DOES NOT A GOOD GAME MAKE.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, but for a series that has previously prided itself on the storyline before gameplay, having to play an RPG with no investment in the overall scope of the story is a travesty and puts off fans of that series. Its common sense.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm as big of an FF fanboy as you can fucking get.


no reason to defend a singular game in a series if it's shit. like X-2, XII's ending, XIII/-2's characters, XIV, VIII's emoness, V's pointlessness (), and most of the spin-offs with FF in the name.


I won't ever not be an FF fan, but I also won't ever defend a game that I know is shit just because the name it shares. AC fan, love them all, but would only defend the first two.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

I know people who would defend FF14  that's bad


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Colored caps, bitches. THIS THREAD IS NOW SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 17, 2012)

If you think 13 had terrible characters, what excuses every other FF bar 6, 12 and somewhat 9 from having shitty characters? All numbered FFs have shitty characters. They might have enjoyable to good plots, but the characters themselves weren't that great. FF4's characters were bad aside from Golbez. Nobody cares about FFV. FFVI had the best characters in the series. FFVII had emo cloud with no character progession and a terrible line up of main characters aside from Cid. FFVIII was alright, but some characters were giogio. FFIX had VIVI, Garnet, and Zidane. There were some bad characters like lolKuja. FFX's only good characters were Tidus (I know everyone will disagree with me on this, comeatmebros) and Auron. Final Fantasy 12 had all good characters except for Vaan and Penelo, who were more like filler characters.

Seriously, this is nothing new. Every Final Fantasy has not had a good line up of characters. It's funny when fans of the series bash FF13 for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome....everything....everything you said....means nothing....when you mention good and Tidus in the same sentence....no....you have hurt me...


----------



## Awesome (Jan 17, 2012)

I knew people would disagree with me on that. People hate Tidus as a character, not because he was a bad character. They hate his annoying voice and his antics.

That doesn't mean he is a bad character.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Being annoying, I think, is a bad character.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't have anything against Tidus' character except he was annoying.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

He never bothered me. Yuna's emotionless voice and Wakka's overall design bothered me more. I like quick, agile characters so his combat made me not pay attention to his personality.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Tidus face, voice, actions, weapons, and his shitty swag made me hate him. I hate everything about Tidus. TIDUS SHALL FUCKING DIE BY MY HANDS ONE DAY!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

What? The Brotherhood was so beautiful, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the general direction in the games prior to 13(barring X-2). Tidus was very hammy to me, but that's what made him funny. The characters always varied but i never saw any of them as bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> What? The Brotherhood was so beautiful, though.



That thing never saw the light of day once I got another weapon.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree, I never used it either, but physically I think it's very attractive.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

If Tidus had a manlier voice, he'd be way higher on my "is hot" list . he's lucky he's blonde, one of the only reasons why i acknowledge him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)

This brings up the question of who is the best male lead in FF.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

for me, it's Zidane ~


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

Zidane knew how to be a bro


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> This brings up the question of who is the best male lead in FF.



Zidane followed by Bartz.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

Blank is the lead of IX. The true hero. 

But Zidane is definitely the best. Then Cecil. Until Noctis tops them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone on zidane. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Zack  so upbeat


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome said:


> If you think 13 had terrible characters, what excuses every other FF bar 6, 12 and somewhat 9 from having shitty characters?



With XIII it's more like none of the characters is likeable. I'm not asking for Shakespearean work here, just people I don't want to beat with a stick.

At the end of the day the party's general interactions could be summed up by having Vanille prance around like the village idiot preaching about the power of happiness but without actually having any redeeming qualities to make up for the level of annoyance she provides, Snow acting like he's got this shit covered when he never does anything noteworthy, Sahz being pushed really hard as comic relief when he isn't funny, Hope being a worm, Fang not doing much of anything, and Lightning slapping each and every one of them.

How the fuck am I supposed to swallow the terrible scenes where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope is trying to murder Snow


 or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sahz nearly kills Vanille


? And then they actually get over it like it's somehow acceptable behavior. Ridiculous.

Say what you will about previous Final Fantasy games but this is the only one where I can't bring myself to like even one of the main guys.

And this, mind you, is merely criticism aimed at the characters of 13. There are plenty of reasons why the game was bad. There's a good idea buried in the combat system, but I can't say I found it to be all that pleasant. And how about the fact that the game is literally _as linear as a fucking straight line_ for the first 18 hours and then it dumps you into a chapter with tons of crap side quests like they came up with it at the last minute?

XIII is a disgrace. Whoever thought a sequel to it was a good idea needs to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> This brings up the question of who is the best male lead in FF.



Zack. Dude was a _total_ badass. Hell, in Advent Children Complete, he even offered to deal with Sephiroth himself _even though he was dead_.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

Zack's cool n all

But Zidane regaining his souls to you're not alone is swag incarnate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Why does everyone have to fuggin copy me 

Anyways, i can see Naruto's point.  I enjoyed previous Final Fantasy characters to varying degrees(barring X-2). But it was only until 13 that i found that i could not bring myself to care about any single one of these characters. Throw in a fairly bland and straightforward overall story arc which makes no sense whatsoever due to heavy technical jargon that is thrown onto the player without any thought to if its understood or not, and the characters come off even worse.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Picking the best leading male FF character is like choosing what kind of cancer you'd like to have.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

krory likes his in booty shorts.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Throw in a fairly bland and straightforward overall story arc which makes no sense whatsoever due to *heavy technical jargon* that is thrown onto the player without any thought to if its understood or not



Yes, god yes. For the first two hours I kept going "gwuh?" and actually reaching for the glossary to make sense of this shit. L'Cie, Fal'Cie, Cieth, the fuck are you people talking about?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> This brings up the question of who is the best male lead in FF.



Zidane, Balthier and Edgar


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> krory likes his in booty shorts.



I prefer my men in miniskirts, thank you very much.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

Zidane:

- heroic
- blonde [automatically makes him attractive]
- outgoing, charismatic character
- intriguing role & development 
- enjoyable dialogue
- enjoyable relationships with others
- I like the sound effects of him walking 

what more could we ask for from a male protagonist? .



Fraust said:


> Blank is the lead of IX. The true hero.
> 
> But Zidane is definitely the best. Then Cecil. Until Noctis tops them.



Omg Blank.
BLANK <3.
I used to have a crush on him while watching my sister play /looool.

Noctis seems interesting & all but his character seems far too stale & boring for me to acknowledge him with that much expectation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yes, god yes. For the first two hours I kept going "gwuh?" and actually reaching for the glossary to make sense of this shit. L'Cie, Fal'Cie, Cieth, the fuck are you people talking about?



When you have to constantly look up the ingame journal to actually understand what's going on in the game, you know there's a major issue with storytelling here 

This is my reaction to playing FF13.

"Ok, who the fuck is the Sanctum? 

What the fuck are Fal'cie?

What the fuck are L'cie?

Who the fuck is Eden?

What in the name of God is Cocoon?

Who the fuck is "Raines" and why should i care about him?

Why are Vanilla and Fang Australian?

Why is the King or whatever he is evil?

Why in god's name aren't you explaining anything to me?"


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

I personally always question, "Why does s/he have pink hair?"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that's anime/manga for you  It blends in with the games apparently


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Tidus face, voice, actions, weapons, and his shitty swag made me hate him. I hate everything about Tidus. TIDUS SHALL FUCKING DIE BY MY HANDS ONE DAY!



I hated Tidus way back, though it's just because he isn't cool, Vaan's design came along and made Tidus look a little better in comparison though.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> When you have to constantly look up the ingame journal to actually understand what's going on in the game, you know there's a major issue with storytelling here
> 
> This is my reaction to playing FF13.
> 
> ...



I played up to chapter 10 and still don't have a goddamn answer to any of those goddamn questions.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2012)

What's the point of introducing characters, just to kill them off 30 odd minutes later with zero development for them?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't know if this vid was posted already.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> When you have to constantly look up the ingame journal to actually understand what's going on in the game, you know there's a major issue with storytelling here
> 
> This is my reaction to playing FF13.
> 
> ...



Am I the only friend who didn't have to resort to the datalog to understand FFXIII? Hell, the only reason I read it in Chapter 11 because I cooked myself some food and I can't eat steak and mashed potatos and play games at the same time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

I wasn't confused by FFXIII terminology at all, it was very straightforward.

I was going to say something mean, but I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

@Esura -  You must have some kinda super power to understand 13 where everyone else doesn't maybe?


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> *I wasn't confused by FFXIII terminology at all, it was very straightforward.*
> 
> I was going to say something mean, but I'll keep it to myself.



Exactly.

And what was you going to say mean about me?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And what was you going to say mean about me?



No           .


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Esura -  You must have some kinda super power to understand 13 where everyone else doesn't maybe?



Or everyone else is retarded.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope, it's just you. No one got it, everyone was complaining about it, cause it was a bunch of stupid shit thrown at you without zero explanation. Oh and my favorite was characters dying and I'm like "Who the fuck was that" but they were suppose to be major characters. Pshhh game just had terrible storytelling.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> *Nope, it's just you.* No one got it, everyone was complaining about it, cause it was a bunch of stupid shit thrown at you without zero explanation. Oh and my favorite was characters dying and I'm like "Who the fuck was that" but they were suppose to be major characters. Pshhh game just had terrible storytelling.



Read above posts man.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2012)

My post still holds. It's just you who gets it. No one is retarded, we just all know what shitty storytelling is.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> My post still holds. *It's just you who gets it.* No one is retarded, we just all know what shitty storytelling is.



Sephiroth got it too.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

sephiroth is high most of the time too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> sephiroth is high most of the time too.



How did you know?

Really though, I'm not defending the story to clarify, only that I understood the dialogue completely.

Watched and read alot of convoluted things, I don't consider FFXIII to fall into that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2012)

If you read, anything with decent storytelling, you can see why Final Fantasy 13 failed at it. Beyond the horrible dialog.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How did you know?
> 
> Really though, I'm not defending the story to clarify, only that I understood the dialogue completely.
> 
> *Watched and read alot of convoluted things, I don't consider FFXIII to fall into that.*



Same. After Killer7, no story in a game fazes me anymore.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> If you read, anything with decent storytelling, you can see why Final Fantasy 13 failed at it. Beyond the horrible dialog.


Poor pacing is one.

No one right now said FFXIII had decent storytelling, I'm just saying its not really that hard to understand.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

No...its really not. 

FFXIII counts as convoluted these days? Wow.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> If you read, anything with decent storytelling, you can see why Final Fantasy 13 failed at it. Beyond the horrible dialog.



Again, my comment isn't about the actual quality of the writing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2012)

Well as far as I'm concerned bad quality in storytelling = bad writing/hard to understand cause it's bad.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

FFXIII isn't "convoluted."

Things that are "convoluted" still make sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well as far as I'm concerned bad quality in storytelling = bad writing/hard to understand cause it's bad.



On my side it was lame characters with obvious one dimensional developments and just corny lines, with terrible forced drama at the worst times, or as Esura said, bad pacing.

It was bland, very bland, and without the usual FF fun. 

Confusing? No, it really wasn't, FFVIII and FFX were far more confusing than FFXIII ever was.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

FFVIII takes the cake for the most confusing FF.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

How was FFX confusing? They were trying to kill Sin the whole time 


What's really confusing is you how get from X to X-2 and fuck up so bad.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

X is all Tidus's dream.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess I never really found any FF confusing because pretty much all of them make it near impossible to care about the people and story, much less to be confused by... I mean... why bother being confused if they're all hogwash?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I make up my own interpretations, and they always make more sense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Someone's opinion  Worth taking a look at


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Someone's opinion  Worth taking a look at



Well that can't be, I didn't write that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

I..don't see what you did there


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

I love the tags to that article: Awful, Awful, Awful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2012)

Almost every publication i can name has the same complaint. "The jargon is among the things that ruined XIII's narrative" 

Only Esura and Sephiroth(because he's high) think otherwise


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Also, the writing was shit.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Colored caps, bitches. THIS THREAD IS NOW SERIOUS BUSINESS.



HOMESTUCK REFERENCES ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS  

WANTING TO CHANGE TO VRISKA THOUGH 

OR DAVE...I DONT THINK I HAVE THE CHOPS TO MIMIC HIM.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2012)

XIII-2 would have been better if Lindzei was the main villain 

Instead we get some 'timeline guardian' douche


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Look, there goes the point.



the point of this thread is to bitch and vent while high. there i found it again.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 19, 2012)

Played the demo. The tag-out mechanic answered my single biggest pet-peeve about the Paradigm system: killing your Leader no longer kills the entire party. (In the first game, that was just about the dumbest thing I'd ever seen in any game made _this_ century, ranking right up there with characters in any game of recent design not being able to swim.)


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Played the demo. The tag-out mechanic answered my single biggest pet-peeve about the Paradigm system: killing your Leader no longer kills the entire party. (In the first game, that was *just about the dumbest thing I'd ever seen in any game made* _this_ century, ranking right up there with characters in any game of recent design not being able to swim.)



FFXIII isn't the only RPG that does that. There is quite a bit of RPGs that puts you to the game over screen if your party leader or unit leader, particularly games from the SMT series and Fire Emblem...although I only played one of those.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFXIII isn't the only RPG that does that. There is quite a bit of RPGs that puts you to the game over screen if your party leader or unit leader, particularly games from the SMT series and Fire Emblem...although I only played one of those.



In a "military" context that might make sense (like in Suikoden's "battleground" scenarios, and there, that same tactic applied to the enemy, so it at least cut both ways...), but against a rag-tag, decentralized group of protagonists, it makes no sense. It's totally arbitrary, since it's no different than killing any of your other party members, combined with most of the enemies pressing it against you later, just plays like Artificial Difficulty, a game mechanic that's pure Wall-Banger when it's the main thing causing you to lose.

That's why I'm glad they allow Serah and Noel to tag out with each other if the one who's the Leader falls. The funny part is, I didn't even do that on purpose. I just got overly aggressive, and failed to switch paradigms in time to save the Leader, but I'm glad I found out about that anyway.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

The fact that that's even a complaint just shows how bad people are at games this generation. 

If you were still dying in this one, then you 100% should not be a gamer. There is like no difficulty in that demo. Easy sudoku puzzles are more challenging.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome said:


> If you think 13 had terrible characters, what excuses every other FF bar 6, 12 and somewhat 9 from having shitty characters? All numbered FFs have shitty characters. They might have enjoyable to good plots, but the characters themselves weren't that great. FF4's characters were bad aside from Golbez. Nobody cares about FFV. FFVI had the best characters in the series. FFVII had emo cloud with no character progession and a terrible line up of main characters aside from Cid. FFVIII was alright, but some characters were giogio. FFIX had VIVI, Garnet, and Zidane. There were some bad characters like lolKuja. FFX's only good characters were Tidus (I know everyone will disagree with me on this, comeatmebros) and Auron. Final Fantasy 12 had all good characters except for Vaan and Penelo, who were more like filler characters.
> 
> Seriously, this is nothing new. Every Final Fantasy has not had a good line up of characters. It's funny when fans of the series bash FF13 for it.



Awesome FFVI had some shitty characters to unless you consider Gau, Mog, Umaro, GoGo great characters then you had mediocre characters like Setzer and Shadow. The only characters who felt relevant were Locke, Celes, Terra, Edgar, and Sabin. Cyan was a decent character. Also Kuja a bad character he was easily one of the better antangonists I felt nine had the best cast of any game. Finally your a brave soul for defending Tidus thats like Defending Metal Gear solid 2 Raiden.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone said Kuja was bad? gtfo. Pure evil is the only correct kind of evil. That and revenge.

And MGS2 Raiden gets shit because people were butthurt they couldn't play as their precious Snake. Okay, his voice is annoying to some, but he kinda has a right to be bitching and moaning. At least later on.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Someone said Kuja was bad? gtfo. Pure evil is the only correct kind of evil. That and revenge.
> 
> And MGS2 Raiden gets shit because people were butthurt they couldn't play as their precious Snake. Okay, his voice is annoying to some, but he kinda has a right to be bitching and moaning. At least later on.



I never found Kuja pure evil he in an way reminded me of Zidane in a way that they both did what they wanted except Kuja was full of himself and had fuck morals and friendship attitude.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

Exactly, that's pure evil. When you're doing whatever you want and that involves killing people mercilessly to show you're the best, that's evil. Manipulating relationships and monarchies to achieve your own goals of spreading monsters throughout the world for no bigger reason, pure evil.

all hail motherfucking kuja.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Exactly, that's pure evil. When you're doing whatever you want and that involves killing people mercilessly to show you're the best, that's evil. Manipulating relationships and monarchies to achieve your own goals of spreading monsters throughout the world for no bigger reason, pure evil.
> 
> all hail motherfucking kuja.



 He showed that he wasn't pure evil when he helped the party at the end which was one of the only few complaints about IX and Kuja they made him a tragic villain in the end. Also Kuja didn't do all that just to do it he did it to gain independence from Garland.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

Independence nothing. He was showing he couldn't be controlled. Nobody fucks with The Kuja.

all hail motherfucking kuja.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2012)

Kuja was a little bitch


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 19, 2012)

i love kuja 





he makes an ugly girl and boy though so idek what he should be


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> *In a "military" context that might make sense (like in Suikoden's "battleground" scenarios, and there, that same tactic applied to the enemy, so it at least cut both ways...), but against a rag-tag, decentralized group of protagonists, it makes no sense.* It's totally arbitrary, since it's no different than killing any of your other party members, combined with most of the enemies pressing it against you later, just plays like Artificial Difficulty, a game mechanic that's pure Wall-Banger when it's the main thing causing you to lose.
> 
> That's why I'm glad they allow Serah and Noel to tag out with each other if the one who's the Leader falls. The funny part is, I didn't even do that on purpose. I just got overly aggressive, and failed to switch paradigms in time to save the Leader, but I'm glad I found out about that anyway.



It could make sense in any context and it would hardly be classified as artificial difficulty. Just don't let your main character die, that's hardly a feat. Your main character dies? Game over. The problem is, you can't just play a game with this mechanic like a traditional RPG or played like you did in the demo. First and foremost securing the safety of your main character will be your top priority over everything else. Think of it like chess and your main character being a king.

I've never seen the issue with this honestly. Maybe I'm just used to this from SMT games but how do you guys get your MCs killed so easily? I mostly used Lightning as leader later in FFXIII and it personally feels impossible for her to die. Hell, the AIs prioritize healing the leader above all else if they are a medic and prioritize buffing the leader above all else if they are a synergist.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kuja was a little bitch



I agree, fucking annoying.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

And yet still one of the best.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

At least top 3.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Kefka
Kuja
Golbez

Kefka
Exdeath
Garlanduuuu

Kefka
Sephiroth
Sin?

Kefka
CloudofDark
Edea

Kefka
Kefka
Kefka


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone say Kefka yet?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone say Kefka yet?



Kefka
Kuja
Golbez

Kefka
Exdeath
Garlanduuuu

Kefka
Sephiroth
Sin?

Kefka
CloudofDark
Edea

Kefka
Kefka
Kefka


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Since I haven't beaten VI.

Sephiroth (original, not clone)
Kuja
Jecht





























































Then Orphan.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Orphan who?


Little Annie?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Jecht's not a villain

he's just an irresponsible old man.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Best final/almost final bosses then.

Jecht's ten times better than Yu Yevon or the thing from IX.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol, fuck the Orphan.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

y u mad? 

'cause he came out of nowhere with no relevance to the story? or because he turned out to be the main villain that you fight multiple times after never seeing him? or because he always talked about shit that still was pretty much irrelevant to your original cause? or maybe because his owl was a giant transformer?


no no no, it was his fucking nails, wasn't it?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a hardknock life.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

I think single handedly he's the reason I'm disliking Final Fantasy lately. 

Fighting Riku, Seymour, Kuja/Beatrix, Jenova, etc. etc. more than once all were relevant in terms of the story. Orphan came out of left field with a hockey stick and a football helmet. he had no fucking place.

Way to make a bad game even worse. 


Okay, rant over.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2012)

I almost forgot who the Orphan was.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think single handedly he's the reason I'm disliking Final Fantasy lately.
> 
> Fighting Riku, Seymour, Kuja/Beatrix, Jenova, etc. etc. more than once all were relevant in terms of the story. Orphan came out of left field with a hockey stick and a football helmet. he had no fucking place.
> 
> ...


Story wise, he wasn't out of left field. You just had no clue how the friend looked like but Orphan was definitely relevant to the plot around Chapter 9 or 10 or something and I believe it was mentioned before then too. The party's focus was to freaking destroy Orphan so Cocoon can plummet.



Brandon Heat said:


> I almost forgot who the Orphan was.


Orphan kind of spooked me when he appeared, made even more creepy due to his theme. One of the best FF boss themes ever.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Story wise, he wasn't out of left field. You just had no clue how the friend looked like but *Orphan was definitely relevant to the plot around Chapter 9 or 10 or something* and I believe it was mentioned before then too. The party's focus was to freaking destroy Orphan so Cocoon can plummet.



Thanks for proving my point. He came out of nowhere. And by Orphan I mean the dude that fused or transformed into him. You know, old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I played the game twice and still his appearance was unwarranted, unwanted, and definitely unnecessary.

the chick, dude, or Cid could have been better main bosses if they gave them any screen time. Too bad the whole game was basically switching between split up characters that didn't even get along well until the last ten minutes.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 20, 2012)

lol the chick died like a fodder


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Thanks for proving my point. He came out of nowhere. And by Orphan I mean the dude that fused or transformed into him. You know, old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I played the game twice and still his appearance was unwarranted, unwanted, and definitely unnecessary.
> 
> the chick, dude, or Cid could have been better main bosses if they gave them any screen time. Too bad the whole game was basically switching between split up characters that didn't even get along well until the last ten minutes.



Eh, I wasn't thrown off by him at all personally. I expected to fight it but I didn't expect Barthandelus to merge into it and come out with some grandiose entrance. I don't think Cid would of did good as a main boss, it wouldn't of made sense....unless I'm reading your last paragraph wrong and you mean Cid would of been a cooler final boss...then I'd agree.

I'm sad about Jihl's death though. Before release she was hyped up to be a formidable antagonist but she ended up just getting one shotted by Barthandelus....for no real reason. As much as I love FFXIII...that part doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

First, your use of 'of' in place of 'have' is ... somewhat frustrating.


but yeah, I mean either of the two characters who were shown in every trailer before release or Cid, who was easily one of the cooler characters in the entire game (which isn't hard) should have been made into the main antagonist. They all had some part to play in the game, their own little missions, but old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didn't. Toying with the party doesn't count.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> First, your use of 'of' in place of 'have' is ... somewhat frustrating.
> 
> 
> but yeah, I mean either of the two characters who were shown in every trailer before release or Cid, who was easily one of the cooler characters in the entire game (which isn't hard) should have been made into the main antagonist. *They all had some part to play in the game, their own little missions, but old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didn't.* Toying with the party doesn't count.



Huh? Barthandelus was the mastermind behind everything. It would of been an issue with Cid being the antagonist though considering he was only an antagonist because of Barthandelus.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 20, 2012)

Cid wasn't an antagonist. He was a tool of the antagonist, but his true ideals were not that of one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

^ Well...yeah. He does ask dude to shoot him in his head to put him out of his misery. He didn't want to be a tool to Barthandelus any longer.

The game goes out its way to set up Barthandelus as the big baddy.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Even if they were following old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), that's a mission, their own reason to do what they did. And they were cleansing l'Cie which was something else. Cid should've had more a part to play, that was my point. His focus could've been bigger, or drawn out, or anything to make him a bigger part.

Barthandelus had no reason other than to screw around. And sure, having no reason might be cool for some villains in games, but I think that's exclusive to, you know, badasses. Not old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Just sayin'.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Even if they were following old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), that's a mission, their own reason to do what they did. And they were cleansing l'Cie which was something else. Cid should've had more a part to play, that was my point. His focus could've been bigger, or drawn out, or anything to make him a bigger part.
> 
> Barthandelus had no reason other than to screw around. And sure, having no reason might be cool for some villains in games, but I think that's exclusive to, you know, badasses. Not old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Just sayin'.



You played it twice so you should know Barthandelus whole motivation for setting the events in motion. He wanted to cause a big enough calamity that would summon the Maker, which is why he wanted to destroy Cocoon. He believed that the world was suffering and bringing back the Maker would change that and was willing to sacrifice himself to bring his goal to fruition.

Cid could of had a bigger part but he still wouldn't of been the primary antagonist without reworking the entire plot. The story just wasn't set up that way. Appearance wise he would of looked cool as one though.

EDIT: Gnome, its Barthandelus, get it right. They say that name enough in the game for it to be permanently embedded in my head.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome is right, I hate the character so I don't know why I'm even talking about him.

But I will say one thing. Could *have*. Could 'of' doesn't exist.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Gnome is right, I hate the character so I don't know why I'm even talking about him.
> 
> But I will say one thing. Could *have*. Could 'of' doesn't exist.



Eh, Barthandelus is one of my favorite FF villains. Sephiroth, Golbez (before the revelation), and Barthandelus are among the top of the top.

And whatever...I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 20, 2012)

barthandelus was the biggest bitch ever


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm sad about Jihl's death though. Before release she was hyped up to be a formidable antagonist but she ended up just getting one shotted by Barthandelus....for no real reason. As much as I love FFXIII...that part doesn't sit right with me.



I HATED that. At first i thought jihl was cool the way the trailer represented her, thinking "who's this badass chick? i can't wait to see her in the full version!" until Barfa(g)delus screwed her over.  That was were i lost all hope in the game, and Cid's should've had more screentime. He felt too limited...


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

@ Lite Brite

How so? He essentially fucked up the protagonists at every chance and pretty much made them do exactly what he wanted. And he made no bones about showing off his superior power at every chance.

In a way, he acted somewhat godlike...which is appropriate considering he is a Fal'Cie.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

I think there's one villain who will trump GayBarTanDickless.

Atlus. Don't know anything about it, but it seems like a Vegnagun v2. Pointless and an easy giant to throw in another FF.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

So i canceled my FFX13-2 preorder and am getting Blazblue Extend instead, good choice y/n


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Depends.







































































































Nah, who're we kidding. Good job.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So i canceled my FFX13-2 preorder and am getting Blazblue Extend instead, good choice y/n



Wow there is more Blazblue fans on here than I anticipated. We need to get some online NF Blazblue meet or something going here.

Whether its a good choice for you is up to you. I'm actually getting both so I can't really give you a concrete answer. I personally feel you can't go wrong with either.

I need to step my Noel game up though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

Well i'm still pissed at having to buy the ending along with all of the other stuff i've heard about it. And i think that the preorder bonuses are not enough to warrant an immediate buy.  Maybe when it goes down in price i'll buy it preowned, maybe a send a statement to SE or something about their lack of sales and the connection to letting Toriyama write their scripts and screenplays for these games instead of Tabata 

I want to get the next BB soundtrack anyways. And the new "streamlined" storymode is a plus. I kinda don't like how they just invalidated any reason to own Calamity Trigger and Continuum Shift though(which i bought both on launch day way back)


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Love So Blue alone was worth getting that soundtrack from the first game.

I was contemplating Extend, but as an achievement whore and not being particularly good at fighters I can't bring myself to get it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, that's fighters for you. Who do you main in CS2? Its Noel all the way for me. Its been only her for me since CT.

Although fyi, they haven't announced any ending DLC yet. Its pure speculation at this point but its not exactly out of the question either considering the balls they had with the ending.

Faust, lets Trophy whore together! Online trophies are my fatal flaw!!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Esubutt, do you never remember my posts? I have no PS3. Achievements are just more fun than trophies to me, plus my gamer friends are on 360 so I can show off to them my major skillz.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Your friends actually think having all the achievements for a fighter equals "major skillz"? Wow.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

lol wut?

I don't play fighters. But I have achievements that the average, and some hardcore gamers, wouldn't have the patience for. I play just about every game twice, if not more, in order to get them. The first 2 BBs and FN3 are the only fighters I have, but I'm not proud of any of those achievements except "Welcome to the Azure Nightmare".

My major skillz will be solidified when I get DMC HD and get all 99 achievements.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Only Blazblue and Fight Night? What made you get BB in the first place?

I bet you it was the anime styled graphics. Its beautiful as all hell.

But speaking of DMC HD...I want it. I don't see myself getting all the achievements for it though. As much as I like DMC, I'm not exactly skilled in it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Fight Night is a pretty fun game, I can't remember which one it was but it was nigh impossible to get all the cheevos, you had to literally beat the best in the world online, and he could disconnect his internet if he ever got close to losing and null the match.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't played a Fight Night since last gen. 

I'm really thirsty for SCV now. Comes out the same day as FFXIII-2 too.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, the anime style was exactly why I got it. Literally the only reason.

And that's 4 or Champion, but I'm pretty sure 4.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Since you have a 360 and like anime fighters a little bit, you should play Phantom Breaker.

Fucking pissed about it being a 360 exclusive though.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

I really don't think I could do another fighter. It's my one weakness in gaming, I'm pretty much good at everything else.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm good at 3D fighters, 2D can suck my balls.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Its the opposite with me. 2D fighters are easier to get into for me than 3D fighters. Too many variables you would have to factor in when playing a 3D fighter.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll kick anyone's ass in Super Smash.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Smash is not my cup of tea although I do like playing it every now and then.

UMvC3 is where its at for me atm. I'm not the best in the slightest but I know I'm at a spot where I'm comfortable at for now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for letting me know about that "phantom breaker" game esura, i now have it on my list  The fact that the developers previously worked on Chaos:Head and Steins;Gate is a plus. 

speaking of games though, anybody wanna play bb sometime?


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Since you are getting EXTEND, sure man. 

Do I have you on PSN yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2012)

No  i'll give you my S/N in a PM


----------



## Kishido (Jan 21, 2012)

Meeh UMvC3


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

Pre-ordered today, in full. 

As well as most off of DMC HD.

Trading in games during special deals is the way to go. Didn't have to spend a cent of my own money. Only reason I did it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Or you could've fully pre-ordered a _good_ game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, but by the time the good games come out I'll be working and it won't make a difference.

Ninja Gaiden 3, Reckoning (doesn't have to be day one), DmC, Rising... then the other titles are later. I know, you'll mention ME3, but even though I love the games I don't know why I don't want this one. I'm sure I'll get it, but I don't need it right away sine I didn't get either of the other two right away and saved some money.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Yeah, but by the time the good games come out I'll be working and it won't make a difference.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 3, Reckoning (doesn't have to be day one), DmC, Rising... then the other titles are later. I know, you'll mention ME3, but even though I love the games I don't know why I don't want this one. I'm sure I'll get it, but I don't need it right away sine I didn't get either of the other two right away and saved some money.



>DmC

Wait, you're one of us?!

Also... Titles like Reckoning, or Darkness II which looks fantastic are only a week later. NeverDead is on the 31st as well. Money better well-spent. Why couldn't you just wait until FFXIII-2 ends up in the bargain bin like the first one?


----------



## Corruption (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why couldn't you just wait until FFXIII-2 ends up in the bargain bin like the first one?



Even then you couldn't convince me to pick it up.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Yeah, but by the time the good games come out I'll be working and it won't make a difference.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 3, Reckoning (doesn't have to be day one), *DmC*, Rising... then the other titles are later. I know, you'll mention ME3, but even though I love the games I don't know why I don't want this one. I'm sure I'll get it, but I don't need it right away sine I didn't get either of the other two right away and saved some money.



You buying that?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Even then you couldn't convince me to pick it up.



That's because unlike Fraust, you have some sense apparently.  Though at least Fraust believes in the splendor that is DmC. A hack and slash with a story and good writing for once will be a healthy change.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I already paid off my limited edition so I'm set.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

>ITT: People who are essentially just wiping their ass with money


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm far from being loaded but I do buy what I want after I get bills paid off.

Even with as much as I know about this game, this is still one of my most anticipated games this year besides Neptunia MK2, SFxTekken and now RE6.

EDIT: Ohhh....you meant something different with that post... I had a derp moment.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I missed the point on that one I'll admit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing new there.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

I have sense, I just can't help that I grew up (I mean literally, GREW UP) with Final Fantasy and want to support them no matter what. It's like... going to every Star Wars movie and buying them all just 'cause you like the original 3.

And, yes Krory. I was in the DmC thread agreeing with you all the time. I want that game almost more than the others coming out this year. Gonna have fun playing DMC HD multiple multiple times with tons of achievements with ol' carefree, badass Dante (and emo, retarded one) then gonna get the new (and I think improved) badass tough teen Dante and actually pay attention to what should be a good story with good writing, voices, and storytelling. Hoping there's some sexy cinematography in there, too, but if not BioShock Infinite will be more than enough for the next decade.

I rest my case.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I have sense, I just can't help that I grew up (I mean literally, GREW UP) with Final Fantasy and want to support them no matter what. It's like... going to every Star Wars movie and buying them all just 'cause you like the original 3.



And that's wrong because the prequel trilogy blew balls aside from Ewan McGregor. Instead you pirate it and say, "No, George Lucas. You're doing it wrong." The more people buy garbage like this from Square, the more Square will go, "Clearly, our fanbase is hooked on emo characters, extremely poor-written dialogue, flimsy character development, regressive story elements, and purty men." You're not supporting a developer, you're just supporting a decline in quality. Like, "Hey, keep making these subpar games so people will eat it up and make more porn!"




> And, yes Krory. I was in the DmC thread agreeing with you all the time. I want that game almost more than the others coming out this year. Gonna have fun playing DMC HD multiple multiple times with tons of achievements with ol' carefree, badass Dante (and emo, retarded one) then gonna get the new (and I think improved) badass tough teen Dante and actually pay attention to what should be a good story with good writing, voices, and storytelling. Hoping there's some sexy cinematography in there, too, but if not BioShock Infinite will be more than enough for the next decade.
> 
> I rest my case.



I think I'm in love with you.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate DmC with a passion...but I won't go there.

I'm salty I had to preorder at Gamestop though. Stuck with a shitty costume DLC. Hopefully I can get some sucker online to swap their Omega codes with me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Blah blah blah, waah waah waah.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

What in the fuck?

I knew I took you off ignore for a reason. You say some of the most random shit ever. It amuses me. Keep it up baby.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

>"Lawl, i tink itz funny wen u mock me n i dunt no it!11!!"


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> And that's wrong because the prequel trilogy blew balls aside from Ewan McGregor. Instead you pirate it and say, "No, George Lucas. You're doing it wrong." The more people buy garbage like this from Square, the more Square will go, "Clearly, our fanbase is hooked on emo characters, extremely poor-written dialogue, flimsy character development, regressive story elements, and purty men." You're not supporting a developer, you're just supporting a decline in quality. Like, "Hey, keep making these subpar games so people will eat it up and make more porn!"



I agree, but it won't sell well anyway and I was gonna get it sooner or later. I think the bigger problem is that I'm getting it day one when it's full price. Believe me, I'm even ashamed of myself doing it because I don't do that with story games anymore since they're not like online games that have a decline in active players after a while, the story isn't going to change. I just can't help it, it's an illness.



> I think I'm in love with you.



Oh you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

You need help. Serious, professional help.

But I'm still in love with you.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Go get a room you two. 

We don't want any of that spillage around here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2012)

I heard someone mention Neptunia in a positive light


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

I know the world is going to hell.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

The World said:


> I know the world is going to hell.



Why? Did you do something bad?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Gnome, just for the hell of it, can you post that avv of the asian dudes smiling with mustaches?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

edit:
missed this post before.


Inuhanyou said:


> I heard someone mention Neptunia in a positive light



Damn shame isn't it?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Go get a room you two.
> 
> We don't want any of that spillage around here.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why? Did you do something bad?



I did.

I managed to link Boku no Pico to Metal Gear Rising and brought about the arma-goddamn-motherfucking-geddon.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I did.
> 
> I managed to link Boku no Pico to Metal Gear Rising and brought about the arma-goddamn-motherfucking-geddon.



those things were linked the moment anti admitted he was a metal gear fan


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I heard someone mention Neptunia in a positive light



Not going to lie...I like it. It has obvious flaws (I can't heal myself? The fuck?) but the characters and the dialog is just pulling me in. I'm fucking laughing my ass off at Nep Nep's and Compa's banter. English voice acting is not nearly as bad as some detractors led me to believe either.

Neptunia needs a fucking anime adaptation that's for damn sure.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy shit Square is going out on FFXIII-2 advertisements. I've seen that damn commercial like 20 times on multiple bigger stations, I've seen a billboard of it when I went to the mall with my brother, and my local Gamestop practically have FFXIII-2 stuff all around the store...and their TV shows the same fucking commercial.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you think Summons are still in the game since they have this "pet" stuff now? or is that pet stuff considered summons?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

There are no summons. All the Falcie and L'cie are no more. So there would not be any summons by default. You have to capture monsters for added powerups


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

A Final Fantasy without summons...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Its no different from *cough*X-2, where you had to fight your summons end of X style and didn't get any the whole game, making due with that dress sphere junkeroonie. I guess that means this game has another unfortunate thing in common with that one. Except unlike that one, in this one summons don't make any appearances at all


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

The opening


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There are no summons. *All the Falcie and L'cie are no more.* So there would not be any summons by default. You have to capture monsters for added powerups



LOL what? No they are not. There are more Fal'Cies beyond Barthandelus, Orphan, Eden, Phoenix, Carbuncle, Kujata, Dahaka, Bismarck, Atomos and Anima in the world of FFXIII. The actual amount of Fal'Cies in the world of FFXIII is extraordinarily large. Also...there are Fal'Cies and L'Cies in FFXIII-2.

The reason there aren't any summonings is because Noel and Serah aren't L'Cies (anymore in Serah's case).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

BLAHBLAHBLAH SEMANTICS 

i was talking about the main cast whom you control, in this game none of them are l'cie anymore and have no connections to falcie either, so they would not summon any monsters in battle. So no summons


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> BLAHBLAHBLAH SEMANTICS
> 
> i was talking about the main cast, in this game none of them are l'cie anymore and have no connections to falcie either, so they would not summon any monsters in battle. So no summons



I just said that...although I can't really say they have zero connections to Fal'Cie either....you'll see when you play.

Also, I don't think you get how semantics work considering you...nevermind I'm too tired for this shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Go ahead and correct me later then


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

How do you play a game that plays itself?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

Naming the Fal'Cie, Esubutt?


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Go ahead and correct me later then


Nope.

Oh btw, I haven't forgot. I'll add you when I get on.



Fraust said:


> Naming the Fal'Cie, Esubutt?



Faust, I can't help it that I'm really involved in the FFXIII lore. Possibly the only other FF games I grown really attached to the world of is FFVII, FFX's Spira, and FFT's Ivalice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Considering how no one can actually understand what's going on in XIII, Esura being invested in the lore is pretty strange


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Its actually one of my biggest draws to FFXIII, that and the designs of the world and characters. I love the FNC lore....which is why FFXIII-2 scares me a bit and wondering how Square will properly conclude this game. 

Its also the main reason I'm even remotely interested in Versus since Nomura has stated before that its in the same universe of FFXIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Same universe, different world and mythology 

There are lcie, but there are no falcie. The falcie don't exist, in place of the "Gods" is an actual god. Etro, the Shinigami Queen of Death who people see the closer they get to death  

Like if you've had a near death experience and have the right components, you can be visited by her  Both stella and noct have been visited by her.

Its the same for Type Zero, in that there are lcie, but they are a different kind of lcie, they are bound to different rules and whatnot.


When they say "same universe", what they are referring to is completely different worlds with similar themes. They want to have a reason to tie them all to fabula nova after all


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Same universe, different world and mythology
> 
> There are lcie, but there are no falcie. The falcie don't exist, in place of the "Gods" is an actual god. Etro, the shinigami girl of death who people see the closer they get to death
> 
> Like if you've had a near death experience and have the right components, you can be visited by her  Both stella and noct have been visited by her



motherfucking spoiler tags maybe?



> Considering how no one can actually understand what's going on in XIII, Esura being invested in the lore is pretty strange



Fix'd


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Its all info already shared by Nomura himself  its not any kind of spoiler


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Same universe, different world and mythology
> 
> There are lcie, but there are no falcie. The falcie don't exist, in place of the "Gods" is an actual god. Etro, the Shinigami Queen of Death who people see the closer they get to death
> 
> ...


I think I just....almost got a boner from reading this because this sounds so cool. 

Must keep my expectations for Versus in check though. I want to play Type 0 too. For the love of god I hope the localized version isn't Vita exclusive here like some people want. I'm not playing 250 bucks for the Vita _and_ 90 something bucks for a 32GB Memory Card, an amount that's necessary for my PS1 classics and the few digital PSP games I got.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

It is a spoiler for people who, you know, don't spoil games for themselves.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

That's considered a spoiler? All it does is give me a glimpse of some of Versus' background. Thats not a spoiler to me, that's required information. How can a developer expect me to get interested in a RPG if they don't at least share the most basic of basic information?

Do you like be on a media blackout for games or something? As hardcore as you've been about Versus I'm surprised.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm hardcore about Versus because of the very first trailer which merely showed his design, music, and the multiple weapons. That's all I needed to be hyped for this game. The next trailer with teleportation solidified it as an automatic classic for me.

Technically anything that involves story is a spoiler, even if it doesn't bother you personally. You're still "spoiling" part of the story for you. I don't want to know anything about what to expect since that's the thrill of a game for me. I'm not worried about being interested, Noctis is already interesting enough for me to like him fucking going on pony rides with Stella and his posse. I didn't know how they got their powers which was one thing I was really excited to find out, but that's gone to shit now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'm hardcore about Versus because of the very first trailer which merely showed his design, music, and the multiple weapons. That's all I needed to be hyped for this game. The next trailer with teleportation solidified it as an automatic classic for me.
> 
> Technically anything that involves story is a spoiler, even if it doesn't bother you personally. You're still "spoiling" part of the story for you. I don't want to know anything about what to expect since that's the thrill of a game for me. I'm not worried about being interested, Noctis is already interesting enough for me to like him fucking going on pony rides with Stella and his posse. I didn't know how they got their powers which was one thing I was really excited to find out, but that's gone to shit now.



But what Inu posted is about as basic as information can get that was openly shared by the developers themselves. That sounds like something that would of been put on the back of the game cover or book. If you want to get technical, trailers could be considered spoilers too. 

I respect your feelings on it and all but...eh maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

Would 'have'

Yes, trailers are spoilers. I don't watch trailers for movies, games, or shows I'm a fanatic for (Californication, Game of Thrones, Dark Knight Rises, Final Fantasy, etc). I watched KH trailers, don't know why. For stuff I'm not as crazy about I may watch a trailer, or some trailers are the reason I get interested, yes. BUT, if it's something that's a sequel, part of a series, a new season, etc. I already *know* I'm a fan and I will like it probably, so since it's a sure thing I'll watch/play it then I want everything about it to be a surprise.

I watched the new Spartacus trailer and I'm pissed. It confirmed things I was speculating might happen and now when it happens it won't be a "NO WAY!" moment which I know it would've been. I read a description for a YouTube video on the new season of Californication and the info it gave must've been basic, but now I know something about it and it ruins the surprise of what I learned. I didn't know XIII-2 was about time travel since I had only seen the teaser and that one trailer, but didn't take Noel's quote ("...a future where everyone lives.") too seriously since, given that I didn't know anything, it was ambiguous. I don't read the back of games since... they don't say anything important. I know I want a game long before they have cover art, and I never bother looking at the back of the case or the manual.

It started when I found out KHII was being released and went on a KH forum and started making predictions with people and picking little things apart, trying to figure out characters from the Deep Dive trailer or DiZ, etc. Ruined my KHII experience (which probably wouldn't have been all that anyway) and I'm not gonna do that again. That's all it is.

I don't go out looking for info on games like everyone else. All I want is a release date, platform info, and limited edition info.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, trailers nowadays spoil alot of good stuff to attract viewers/buyers.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I respect that. I personally can't afford to rely on blind faith with my purchases anymore and I need some sort of information to justify my initial purchase.



The World said:


> Yeah, trailers nowadays spoil alot of good stuff to attract viewers/buyers.


Its a necessary evil. Its unreasonable to expect otherwise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> *Eh, I respect that.* I personally can't afford to rely on blind faith with my purchases anymore and I need some sort of information to justify my initial purchase.



Terrible as always.



The World said:


> Yeah, trailers nowadays spoil alot of good stuff to attract viewers/buyers.



Watched trailers for movies and games that spoil the entire thing cheaper just to watch the damn trailer.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

Movie trailers suck 'cause they almost have to put the best parts to attract fans. Like how comedies put the funniest jokes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Comedy movies are mostly shit though, so you'd be wasting your money going to see them anyway.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree. I haven't been to theaters since Toy Story 3 I don't think. I'd rather be patient and watch them for free in my own home.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

More FFV13 "spoilers" 



*Spoiler*: __ 



What i like the best about Etro though, is that she's an extreme form of .

She's actually quite a nice girl who usually tries to help the humans during times of great strife and famine, and also actually tries to keep them away from death as long as possible, the complete opposite of her job description mind you


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Versus XIII?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Is that the form of a question or...


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2012)

He's probably asking since, you know, this isn't the Versus thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

I was actually responding to Esura because of the previous conversation, but now that i think about it, it should be in the versus 13 thread


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2012)

Well we knew that the ending would be DLC. FECK.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

50$ dlc right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2012)

"its like your getting a whole nother game!"


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

IGN gave it a 8. That's quite generous for such a mediocre game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

It's IGN, who the fuck knows what an 8 means.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

They basically said what we already knew 

"story is crap, everything else is better"


 Although i think the crap story should have given it a lower score. Your forcing people to buy DLC to complete the story


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

They gave the story a 7 basically.

What's funny is the guy gave sound a 9 and said the VA's were excellent.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They basically said what we already knew
> 
> "story is crap, everything else is better"
> 
> ...



Are you serious? I never heard about this.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome, there has been some talks that there will be an additional "secret story episode" scenario with Lightning, not to be confused with the Lightning coliseum DLC mentioned already. Whether this will conclude the ending or just add more questions remains to be seen though. There is also some DLC with Sazh and Dajh mentioned too.

For the most part Inu, scores have been lowered due to story criticism. Reading the reviews you'd think it would of had a higher score than FFXIII. Pretty much every review states that FFXIII-2 is much better than XIII in most aspects except for story. This time...negative criticism of the story has been universal, even for the most positive reviews here as well as from a large portion of the Japanese fanbase. I wonder how Square will react and how this will affect Toriyama on future projects. Interesting indeed.

Monday night, if I can get my phone working, I'll post my CE edition of FFXIII-2 and SCV.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

In other words, who cares about this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Exacta, i deleted my preorder weeks ago after realizing i was just  wasting my money


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

I care.

I got my money on it, I got all of Monday and Tuesday off work, I got my Tilts and Four Lokos in my fridge in preparation...its on like Donkey Kong man. Like a repeat of FFXIII I'm going to be up all night playing that shit, sleep, then play it again.

Although this time I have two games...so SCV all Monday night, sleep, FFXIII-2 the remainder of Tuesday.

My body is ready. I'm rarely this hyped for games unless its a fighter or a RPG and both in one night!? Hnnnng....AND I preorder both CEs!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd pre-order if i wasn't so fucking lazy. I'll probably end up waiting a bit before buying the game


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn, that set is titty-licious. 

Who is it? I wish I was that Pocky.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

Its rihoko from amagami. Buto is just happy she didn't get friendzoned this time around. As am I.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2012)

Titty-licious 

Damn right Mura


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

She looks about 13


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2012)

She's 16


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

How could you think a girl with a rack like that is 13?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Because its a drawing. You can put a rack like that on a giraffe if you wanted, doesn't stop it from being a giraffe.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

In any case, she is 16.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

It's Gnome...he's special.

Whats a anamagi?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

that rack looks taped on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Even at sixteen i find proportions of the average anime girl to be completely unrealistic


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

You're totally picturing a giraffe with tits right now. You can't tell me you aren't.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> It's Gnome...he's special.
> 
> Whats a anamagi?


Amagami SS, it's a dating sim turned anime. Check it out 

I love how i enter the thread, Esura comments on my set. Thread goes full blown retard


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

>implying it's not already retarded
>lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

Amagami has two seasons. First season is 25 episodes with an OVA and special. Second season is ongoing but will have 12 episodes.

This thread is already done for so who cares at this point.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

You guys should watch good shows.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You guys should watch good shows.



This. So many quality animes still out there...and nobody watches em


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

I watched fairy tail 115 last night. Does that count?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

Fairy tail
good

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a Nintendo network being put into place for the Wii U launch, that time is coming to an end


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> I watched fairy tail 115 last night. Does that count?



No, oh god no no no no no no.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I don't know what to tell you guys then. I watch what I watch.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

>ITT: Shitty anime

Nothing to see her, folks! Move along, there is nothing new!


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 28, 2012)

zettman will be coming out soon. Looks like epic shit. 

I watch fairy tail and bleach in small doses it ok stuff, cant say that its better or worse then Dragon ball/ Dragon ball Z


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

As will medaka box.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Darker than Black is awesome. Afterwards I'd probably watch that Amamagi and Keiji.

I'm making the most of my Netflix subscription and watching every anime I can.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

mirai wa bokura no te no naka.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> mirai wa bokura no te no naka.



Shut up bisch. 



Mura you should make a top list.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2012)

I just played the demo to this game... when will Square ever learn


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shut up bisch.
> 
> 
> 
> Mura you should make a top list.



Maybe I will.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> As will medaka box.


Hell yeah man


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, I just realized the game in my CE doesn't come with a case.

I'm pretty fucking salty.

That said....it still looks slick though, and the NA region don't get too many CEs for FF games for some reason, aside from FFXII which was only a tin case and a making of DVD....sigh.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2012)

i've yet to play the demo of the game .


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

According to reviews, the gameplay is solid but the storyline bombs. GI says this game is just a set up for FFXIII-3. I never go by reviews though. I'm just interested in playing the game because it looks fun. While I can't vouch for every game SE has come out with I'm typically happy with FF games. On my end I don't hate on any particular game because I don't go into them with unrealistic expectations. The days of genre defining FF's went out with the PS. We'll never play another FF as good as VII, VIII, or IX. But as long as XIII-2 gives me a good time for 40 or so hours I'm happy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> We'll never play another FF as good as VII, VIII, or IX.



I did.

Final Fantasy Tactics and XII.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I did.
> 
> Final Fantasy Tactics and XII.



Tactics is a PS era FF. Remakes don't count. And while Tactics was absolutely fantastic it was no FFVII, FFVIII, or FFIX. Hell of a game though. You just brought back memories. I know what I'm playing when I get home. 
XII was also a great game but one can hardly claim it was better than the earlier titles. I enjoyed XII, loved it  but the focus was a bit too uneven in terms of character development. While IX gave you an even view of the entire cast, XII seemed to revolved around Ashe, Balthier, and Basch. It seemed like the rest of the cast was along for the ride. I don't want anyone to think I'm hating (Esura) but when I think genre defining FF, XII doesn't come to mind.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Tactics>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>8


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Tactics>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>8



Pretty much. Shat on every other FF.

Not that it's hard to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

FFVI > Tactics.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 30, 2012)

People actually thought 12 was a good game?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

Man you guys troll harder than I do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah.

The smart people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought FF12 was a good game, but doing the exact opposite of 13 isn't really appealing to me 

While in 13 you could not go 3 steps without activating a cut-scene and could do little else, in 12 you had to wait like every 10 hours just to see a cut scene or move the story along  Really the game-play was not that good so as to keep me interested in what i was playing all by itself.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> People actually thought 12 was a good game?



Yes. Best FF actually.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought FF12 was a good game, but doing the *exact opposite of 13* isn't really appealing to me



FF13:
>Awful characters
>Inane story
>No character development
>Lowest quality of voice-acting
>No exploration, which might be good because every area looked like garbage

What do you get when you take the opposite of that?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> FF13:
> >Awful characters
> >Inane story
> >No character development
> ...



Actually the voice acting was one of the salvageable things of the game, alongside the character designs. (VISUALLY)

Also everything just felt death, even the fking plains felt death. Not alive.
You would had expected an atmosphere like in shadows of the colossus but no... it was just dead.

Also Esura... you got collectors edition with shitty fanfic book no?
Is it good? If I ever play it it is because I got a pirate copy for free.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

>Voice-acting
>Salvageable
>Snow, Hope, Vanille, Fang, Lightning

Stop trolling, homefry.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't you ever put that game in the same sentence as SOTC again


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i've yet to play the demo of the game .



Wait.. you play videogames??




...is this game any good? I've seen mixed reviews.. You say it sucks and Ign said its pretty good


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

G said:


> Wait.. you play videogames??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you answered your own question there pal.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

One thing I liked about 12 was that I could be like "FUCK THIS Story."

and then I could go down some route and find myself in god knows where land and have fun mucking about.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> FF13:
> >Awful characters
> >Inane story
> >No character development
> ...



I meant in the general sense of 13 sacrificing everything to tell the story (*regardless of whether or not one thinks it was worth it or if the story was garbage or not*) as opposed to 12 caring about the storyline to the point of making the original main character a support role, throwing in some throwaway kid with questionable fashion sense to appease the Japanese masses, and spacing out the story developments to the maximum limit so i have to grind in the desert for 70 hours before they can get to the point


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I did.
> 
> Final Fantasy Tactics and *XII*.







MasterSitsu said:


> People actually thought 12 was a good game?



Yep, sadly. I can say with absolute certainty that XII is not better than VII, VIII, IX, X, X-2, XIII, Tactics, I, III, IV, and V.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Man FF12 was better because I didn't have to worry about that fucking waste of a plot.

I mean sure I might have found myself somewhere north of Transylvania when I consider "Hey what were the doing." but once I got back to the story

I was like "Transylvania sure was a lot more fun  than this." and go right the shit back

Couldn't do that in 13


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yep, sadly. *I can say with absolute certainty* that XII is not better than VII, VIII, IX, X, X-2, XIII, Tactics, I, III, IV, and V.



No you can't. You. lying. sack. of. shit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Voice-acting
> >Salvageable
> >Snow, Hope, Vanille, Fang, Lightning
> 
> Stop trolling, homefry.




Fang and Lightning where fantastic voice actors, and those two made quite a bunch of followers after their performance on the game.

Saying that the voice acting was bad is over reaching with nerd rage, either that or you are trolling.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't get it. How can a game have good voice acting with a shit script?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

ITT: It's cute when Esua pretends his tastes aren't shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (12 members and 7 guests)
Gnome, crazymtf, zenieth, Krory, ZERO PHOENIX, Suigetsu, Inuhanyou, Okokami, G, poopy, MasterSitsu


I don't get it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Fang and Lightning where fantastic voice actors, and those two made quite a bunch of followers after their performance on the game.
> 
> Saying that the voice acting was bad is over reaching with nerd rage, either that or you are trolling.



Do you even know how JRPG fandom works? People say everything about both of those characters was great because everyone thinks Lightning and Fang are lesbo for each other.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Harrison ford put it best

You can type this shit but you sure as hell can't say it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

FF13's voice acting is decent, it's the HORRIBLE fucking script. It's made for retarded 13 year old kids. 

And lolz FF12 >>> All FF. It's fact. Anyone who disagrees obviously looks for everything i hate in JRPG lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Harrison ford put it best
> 
> You can type this shit but you sure as hell can't say it.



Not sure if thats the best example but I'll take it. I mean, the man only grunts in movies anymore so...


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone who thinks FFXIII's voice-acting was even "decent" clearly just muted the game every time a poor Australian accent came on.

Or when Hope or Snow went on their endless bitchfests.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

I disagree because I prefer FF9 and FF12 could have used extra things to do other than Monster Hunter lite.


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I think you answered your own question there pal.



So its good? Really??


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

G said:


> So its good? Really??



Yeah man, $60 good, you should go out and spend every pretty penny.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Well we at least know it can't be any worse than Asura's Wrath.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> FF13:
> >Awful characters
> >Inane story
> >No character development
> ...


You don't get ff12 that's for sure.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> You don't get ff12 that's for sure.



I do, because I like _good_ games, thanks.  You can keep your emo-mains from the other titles.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

He has...hair.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

It's funny 'cause he looks like a Final Fantasy character.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory likes dem cabana boys.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Darn tootin'.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoa shit lookat that hair!!!  That shit is so Crows.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> FF13's voice acting is decent, it's the HORRIBLE fucking script. It's made for retarded 13 year old kids.
> 
> And lolz FF12 >>> All FF. It's fact. Anyone who disagrees obviously looks for everything i hate in JRPG lol




FFXIII's VA was crap. That's one of the reasons I imported.  

I'll be holding on XIII-2, mostly because I borrowed the game already and I like it and all but it feels meh at the same time. There's other titles to worry about getting than XIII-2. 

Going to import the Chinese version later on though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I do, because I like _good_ games, thanks.  You can keep your emo-mains from the other titles.



But you like FFXII. You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Vaan isn't an emo

He's a cabana boy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

It would be cool if Caius joined your party, he seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate MLP but I'm not going to lie, that sig is pretty awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

He seems pretty stupid.

Look at that tie around his head

the fuck is this the 80s?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Caius looks badass to me. Like he ready to go fuck a friend up.

For some reason he reminds me of Melfice from Grandia II. That's a good thing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esua confirming my point


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

80s is cool btw. Stop hatin'.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> 80s is cool btw. Stop hatin'.



Wow. I want to bang your set.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> 80s is cool btw.





Have to agree there.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't be bringing Gunbuster into this you underhanded friend


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Don't be bringing Gunbuster into this you underhanded friend


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

80s were great. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 30, 2012)

the game's coming out tmrw right?



i don't really pay attention


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> the game's coming out tmrw right?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really pay attention




Yep. I'll let you guys know how it is. I'm not going into this under the illusion it's going to redefine FFXIII. I'm going to see how it fares against X-2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Day one ignore.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Day one ignore.



Kamen Rider is F#CKING AWESOME.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

So the achievement Icon for this new ff is Serah?!? ur shittin me 
Only because of that I wont even get this game in pirate edition, heck I would had rather played with VANILLE than with fking serah. POh  SERRRRAAAAH!


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> the game's coming out tmrw right?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really pay attention



Yup.

I'm going to Gamestop at midnight though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> Do you even know how JRPG fandom works? People say everything about both of those characters was great because everyone thinks Lightning and Fang are lesbo for each other.



Infuriated troll

Well Lighting's voice actress has voiced for games such as SC2, Mass effect and even Karin for Naruto.
Fang's has done a crap load of good voice acting including most female cast in celebrity death match.

Just because the script is meh doesn't mean the voice acting is bad. Because at the end of the day is a kind of aesthetic.
XIII had some good designed aesthetics but that's just it.

It's like the game director had a bunch of random art teams and at the end he took their stuff and stiched them together to try and assemble a story with the stuff that he had.

So your getting a spare serah costume Esura? If you get one for xbatz 360 then you can always donate it and persuade me to play this game.


POOR LIGHTING.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I own every currently release gaming device this gen but 360, and it will remain that way forever.

I'm salty about my DLC code though. Why couldn't Gamestop pick up the fucking Episode 1 book. I want it, but I'm not dealing with Best Buy's foolishness for it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I own every currently release gaming device this gen but 360, and it will remain that way forever.
> 
> I'm salty about my DLC code though. Why couldn't Gamestop pick up the fucking Episode 1 book. I want it, but I'm not dealing with Best Buy's foolishness for it.



Why dont you like best buy?
I may pick it...


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I own every currently release gaming device this gen but 360, and it will remain that way forever.
> 
> I'm salty about my DLC code though. Why couldn't Gamestop pick up the fucking Episode 1 book. I want it, but I'm not dealing with Best Buy's foolishness for it.


I feel sorry that you don't have a 360.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Why dont you like best buy?
> I may pick it...



They fuck up on preorder bonuses too often.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm also a little upset Serah is the game's image icon. A little gay. At least Lightning is.......................

I'd prefer just a giant FF or XIII. Fuck.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

The 360 is sexy and Esura just jelly.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The 360 is sexy and Esura just jelly.


Nope. I got my PS3, Wii, DS, PSP, and 3DS. Oh, and my PS2 still hooked up too.

I'm cool. Fuck 360.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2012)

I will admit the 3DS is sexy from the little I played at BestBuy the other day.

360 is better than those other systems combined, though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate the controller, I hate that it scratches the shit out of discs, I hate the idea of paying for online, I hate the dashboard, I hate...everything about it pretty much. Its funny in hindsight, considering I originally though 360 was awesome for like a year after its release.

My brother loves the 360 but fuck that. After seeing all the shit he went through with 360 from launch until now and this shit I'm going through now with the 360/Kinect I bought for my mom I'll be damn if Microsoft gets my money for it.

No way in hell is 360 better than PS3. And no this ain't some Microsoft vs Sony fanboy shit. If the PS3 was like the 360 I would hate that shit too.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Oh hey, its 2006 apparently and the PS3 has no games. Also, 360 controller>all.



Esura said:


> Nope. I got my PS3, Wii, DS, PSP, and 3DS. Oh, and my PS2 still hooked up too.
> 
> I'm cool. Fuck 360.



Ps3 - Good
Wii - Lmao
DS - Meh
PSP - Pfft
3DS - Alright

360 - Bestest.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ Oh hey, its 2006 apparently and the PS3 has no games. Also, 360 controller>all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You invalidated your whole post with this.

I've been telling my brother for years to sell his 10th 360 and get a fucking PS3.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Says someone without a 360.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had enough experience with it to know its shit.

I have no problems with the games on it, just the console itself. Its shit. Controller is shit. Dashboard is shit....well the old one is, the newer ones are better. And the times I played online off my brother's free XBOX Live card (I played Vanilla SFIV) I hated that too. Fuck that crappy, crappy D-pad and fuck it.

Fuck it.

Fuck it.

Ugh.

Why did you guys ruin my mood? I was all cool and shit waiting for FFXIII-2 and SCV.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2012)

People with 360s know why it's the best.

And I've had the PS3. I know why it's shit unless you are EXCLUSIVELY a single-player gamer who only likes the system exclusives.

Anything multi-plat or online is just more fun on 360 since it's a more involved community.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I've had enough experience with it to know its shit.
> 
> I have no problems with the games on it, just the console itself. Its shit. *Controller is shit*. Dashboard is shit....well the old one is, the newer ones are better. And the times I played online off my brother's free XBOX Live card (I played Vanilla SFIV) I hated that too.



You keep saying that, but all I'm reading is "I have tiny little girl hands"



> Fuck it.
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> ...


It's my civic duty.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Fraust said:


> People with 360s know why it's the best.
> 
> And I've had the PS3. I know why it's shit unless you are EXCLUSIVELY a single-player gamer who only likes the system exclusives.
> 
> Anything multi-plat or online is just more fun on 360 since it's a more involved community.


Speaking of community, no offense to you are Gnome since you guys own 360s and stuff and is usually cool on here, but Live peeps are horrible. I rather not be involved with those mofos. People on PS3 and the few I come across on 3DS and Wii are pretty cool.



Gnome said:


> You keep saying that, but all I'm reading is "I have tiny little girl hands"


Actually, my hands are pretty big. Wasn't in junior high though, then I hit a growth spurt. 

I love when people think when someone calls 360 controller shit its because they have short hands.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Actually, my hands are pretty big. Wasn't in junior high though, then I hit a growth spurt.
> 
> I love when people think when someone calls 360 controller shit its because they have short hands.



Well the issue is...you've stated no real criticism.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well the issue is...you've stated no real criticism.



Lets do it then. 

- D-pad is horrible
- Location of left analog is uncomfortable
- ABXY buttons are uncomfortable being all lumpy and shit
- Controller is too big
- Analog head has those fucking nubs sticking out that hurts
- Awkward going from trigger to bumper

This and the OG XBOX controllers are too similar to the Dreamcast controllers, which also bugged the shit out of me when playing Ontario Tangram.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 30, 2012)

Fanboys need to shutup. 360 = ps3

There, everyone is happy. The differences between the two consoles used to be large, but over time they've become incredibly similar.

At this point, the differences are miniscule and neither is obviously superior to the other unlike last gen.

Taken from someone who owns both and enjoys them both.

Also ff 13-2 will probably suck.

Controllers: I think the D-pad is obviously superior on the ps3. Though I think the 360 has better placed analog sticks.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

You must be a cripple or something


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

I cant support the d pad BS because I love fighters and 360 is the bane of fighters


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Fanboys need to shutup. 360 = ps3
> 
> There, everyone is happy. The differences between the two consoles used to be large, but over time they've become incredibly similar.
> 
> ...


Man, can't a guy give someone a hard time anymore? This isn't the care bear forums.

Also, I don't like fighters other than 3D ones.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Fighters are possibly one of my most favorite genre of games along with RPGs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been wondering why do you have lightning in your set Esura 

She basically amounts to little more than promotional material you know, she's only got like 2 cutscenes in the whole game, one of which you can control her (partially)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fighters are possibly one of my most favorite genre of games along with RPGs.



Well this is all you need to say then. No one really can argue you with you since your preference in gaming is PS3 controller focus. 

For every other genre, 360 controller is vastly superior. That's fact. 

Getting my copy tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well this is all you need to say then. No one really can argue you with you since your preference in gaming is PS3 controller focus.
> 
> *For every other genre, 360 controller is vastly superior. **That's fact*.
> 
> Getting my copy tomorrow.



Not at all my boy, not at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually I did like my 360 more than my PS3 but I traded in for cash because all my friends have a PS3. I regret it.. Probably going to buy it again soon..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

so i have read that the game is good ,is it true?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not at all my boy, not at all.



Yes, true. You don't really play any shooting games though so you don't understand. The triggers on ps3 suck dick, and everyone knows this. They work decent enough but for any vet in shooting, they suck ass.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> so i have read that the game is good ,is it true?



square pays reviewers to say good reviews.

And twitter account of SE north america is BS. They gave the codes to dupes that tweeted after me rather than giving me one.
I think I am gonna tweet about getting a pirate copy and posting a picture of it on their tweeter, out of fking spite.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2012)

crazy's right. It's pretty much *fact* in the gaming world that 360 controller is overall best. Fighters, one genre, is weak on it.

And I'm also getting my copy tomorrow.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Get pirate copy, it's cheaper and the right price for what that piece of shit is worth.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> so i have read that the game is good ,is it true?


I hope its good.



crazymtf said:


> Yes, true. *You don't really play any shooting games though* so you don't understand. The triggers on ps3 suck dick, and everyone knows this. They work decent enough but for any vet in shooting, they suck ass.



And you have no clue what I play if you think that.

Fighters and RPGs are my favorites but I don't limit my choices to just those games. Half my collection this gen was first person shooters until I sold them off to pay my student fees so I can graduate. 

R1 works fine for shooters, you don't fucking understand. Its all irrelevant anyways considering how keyboard and mouse is far superior for shooters anyways....ugh...got raped in Unreal Tournament.

I'll post pics of the collector edition in a few hours. I forgot 3DS can take pictures lol.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

You know whats good? 360's controller. It's got curves like a Latina supermodel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You know whats good? 360's controller. It's got curves like a *Latina supermodel.*


 this man knows what he is talking about..


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You know whats good? 360's controller. It's got curves like a *Latina supermodel*.



Is it wrong that my mouth watered when I read this?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Latinas are legit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Fraust said:


> crazy's right. It's pretty much *fact* in the gaming world that 360 controller is overall best. Fighters, one genre, is weak on it.
> 
> And I'm also getting my copy tomorrow.


i loved the GC controller specialty on smash bros.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, another controller I think was shit.

N64. Nintendo need to get shot for making that controller.

Best controllers will always be NES, SNES, Genesis, Saturn, PS (all of them), NeoGeo, Wii's Controller Pro.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hope its good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well seeing as you don't play 360 you don't play Gears or Halo which are two major competitve shooters that work very well thanks to the 360 controller. ON the other hand games like Darkness, Fear, Call of Duty and so on all feel better on a 360 controller. Coming from a person who give each consoles it's due, I'm just being truthful> I own two PS3's (Don't ask) and a 360. The 360 controller is vastly superior when it comes to shooter and I personally prefer it's feel for action and adventure games aswell. 

I don't see how it's big at all. Dreamcast controller was bigger and noted as an amazing controller. The controller fits perfect in my hands. It's not much bigger then PS3's. PS3's is great for fighters due to pad but sucks for shooters thanks to L1. L1 and R1 don't feel nearly as natural to shooting fans as the triggers. Again I just can't see you play all that many shooters. 

And I like PC mouse and keyboard but not the games as much. Hate Team fortress and not a fan of unreal. Halo has always been my favorite shooter. And that's coming from a guy who started Competitive shooters with Counter Strike.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2012)

< Proud Latino

Our women are definitely the shit. Check this out.

I love her. Her beautiful light skin; her curvy body; the way she gets hot when I turn her on; depending on what we do she might get loud or keep it quiet; she looks good whether she's standing up or laying down; my friends always want a turn with her when they come over, but that's not happening; there're so many places to insert what I want; she's always telling me to 'Jump In'; she even turns red when something's really wrong. Damn, I love my 360. (edit: now she's black :[ )


'twas my bio for like 3 years until the edit part came true. :/


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

Did I hear 360 suck?  explain please?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well seeing as you don't play 360 you don't play Gears or Halo which are two major competitve shooters that work very well thanks to the 360 controller. ON the other hand games like Darkness, Fear, Call of Duty and so on all feel better on a 360 controller. Coming from a person who give each consoles it's due, I'm just being truthful> I own two PS3's (Don't ask) and a 360. The 360 controller is vastly superior when it comes to shooter and I personally prefer it's feel for action and adventure games aswell.
> 
> I don't see how it's big at all. Dreamcast controller was bigger and noted as an amazing controller. The controller fits perfect in my hands. It's not much bigger then PS3's. PS3's is great for fighters due to pad but sucks for shooters thanks to L1. L1 and R1 don't feel nearly as natural to shooting fans as the triggers. Again I just can't see you play all that many shooters.
> 
> And I like PC mouse and keyboard but not the games as much. Hate Team fortress and not a fan of unreal. Halo has always been my favorite shooter. And that's coming from a guy who started Competitive shooters with Counter Strike.



Note that those two games are exclusive to 360 and take full advantage of the nuances of the 360 controller. No shit it works well for them. Also, I never said the controller was too big for my hand, its too big for what I expect from a controller. I like more smaller and compact controllers. Yes that seems illogical despite my big hands but whatever, I'm an awkward person.

And L1 and R1 feels perfectly fine for shooting fans in the same way the triggers feel fine for shooting fans. Shooting fans aren't some homogenized hive mind group. Hell, about as diverse and varied as us RPG fans. And I'm not some scrub in shooters either. As odd as this sounds, I'm much better in shooters than fighters despite preferring the latter. I know what I'm talking about. 

My PC gaming experience is limited but aside from ROMs and Japanese doujin stuff, I played a bit of UT2004 and 3. And Unreal Tournament 2004 is awesome. Playing that and Quake Live makes you appreciate the skills of a skilled player.

And with this post I'm done with this convo. Time for FFXIII-2 and SCV. Maybe pick up some beer before I get ready to go wait outside.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> but whatever, I'm an awkward person.





Finally, no more denial. That's your first step to recovering.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

Xbox interface > PS3
Xbox exclusives > PS3
Xbox Online (not accounting price) > PS3
Xbox Achievements >>> PS3 Achievements

even though PS3 is technically the better system in terms of OS, video devices, sound devices.. etc

360 still manages to sell more systems overall lol


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, last post before I go in a few.

I never denied being awkward. I've always denied that certain opinions I have stated is something only I in the entire world has. Not everyone has the same opinion as what is popular or mainstream. 

This is possibly the only message board I've ever been on that people don't really understand this idea.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys don't understand Esua he just wants to screw cripples.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fraust said:


> < Proud Latino
> 
> Our women are definitely the shit. Check this out.
> 
> ...


 Latino too?  I am not alone in this section of the forum?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm half Mexican.


Esura said:


> Ok, last post before I go in a few.
> 
> I never denied being awkward. I've always denied that certain opinions I have stated is something only I in the entire world has. Not everyone has the same opinion as what is popular or mainstream.
> 
> This is possibly the only message board I've ever been on that people don't really understand this idea.



We understand it fine, you don't understand us.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 30, 2012)

You know what isn't good? FF13

You know what probably won't be good? FF13-2


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

They should make a XIII MMO, that's the only sure fire way to kill it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I am Latino too...  

Fck squeenix, I was thinking on getting this game legit if I won a DLC but now... I feel like promoting piracy for this game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Latino domination of the GD is inevitable, we are seizing control. First the U.S. then the Internets.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Gamestop's internet went down so they couldn't get me my Serah DLC. So I have to come back in tommorow....or day after tommorow...fuckers.

Well...Soul Calibur V first. FFXIII-2 tomorrow.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Latino domination of the GD is inevitable, we are seizing control. First the U.S. then the Internets.



One step at a time, haters envy our might!



Esura said:


> Gamestop's internet went down so they couldn't get me my Serah DLC. So I have to come back in tommorow....or day after tommorow...fuckers.



you bought two games?
Dont forget to ask them for a 360 serah dlc so you can take retribution on those that looked down upon thee.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Who cares, we'll take credit for it though.


@Esura Wtf is that pink thing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

So Gnome is Half Mexican, how about you Suigetsu? if you guys wonder about me, I am Dominican..

back on topic. For me to play this game someone has to give it to me as a gift...

Esura feels now like a pimp lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

He does have small hands. I knew IT!


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ Who cares, we'll take credit for it though.
> 
> 
> @Esura Wtf is that pink thing?



Its an Ivy bobble head. A preorder bonus.



Malvingt2 said:


> So Gnome is Half Mexican, how about you Suigetsu? if you guys wonder about me, I am Dominican..
> 
> back on topic. For me to play this game someone has to give it to me as a gift...
> 
> Esura feels now like a pimp lol



I do. pek


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> He does have small hands. I knew IT!



Bigger than yours. 

3DS Camera just made it look smaller.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So Gnome is Half Mexican, how about you Suigetsu? if you guys wonder about me, I am Dominican..
> 
> back on topic. For me to play this game someone has to give it to me as a gift...
> 
> Esura feels now like a pimp lol



I am like Gnome but complete - from Mexico - of course I have fking European blood within me but that is petty diluted already. 
I have the charisma and warmth of a Latino.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Bigger than yours.
> 
> 3DS Camera just made it look smaller.



Is that what you tell the ladies?


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm Black. My mom says that her grandpa is Irish.

Considering my hair color....I believe it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its an Ivy bobble head. A preorder bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I do. pek



Ivy bobblehead? SHOW Propper pics! monitors may be stained this day. Esura, you need to go to a fking Latin barrio and get yerself a Latina GF ASAP. With 360 and all.

And black? that doesnt look black to me, maybe Esura is latino after all... and he doesnt know it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to say tho, Esura follow his heart.. I can't hate on him.. lol


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is that what you tell the ladies?



...I hate you right now.

Go choke on a Chocobo dick.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say tho, Esura follow his heart.. I can't hate on him.. lol



He does that, I mean after all the crap he has endured with the fck with esura days and krory and Noctis 



Esura said:


> ...I hate you right now.
> 
> Go choke on a Chocobo dick.



Dont you mean Chocolina?


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Ivy bobblehead? SHOW Propper pics! monitors may be stained this day. Esura, you need to go to a fking Latin barrio and get yerself a Latina GF ASAP. With 360 and all.
> 
> And black? that doesnt look black to me, maybe Esura is latino after all... and he doesnt know it.



Its....the....fucking....camera I tell ya. 

I'm a bit light skinned.



Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say tho, Esura follow his heart.. I can't hate on him.. lol



I love me some FF. pek

Can't no one take that away from me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its....the....fucking....camera I tell ya.
> 
> I'm a bit light skinned.
> 
> ...



This is the bobblehead?


What's the porpuse of noel in this game? wasnt he supposed to serve as Lighting's love interest?
This is pretty bs, first Snow was going to be lighting's love interest, then he passed to serah, and now the new one passes to serah as well.
I am glad Lighting was saved from Snow but still.... POOR LIGHTING.

Lol I think poor lighting is my catchphrase in this thread.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> ...I hate you right now.
> 
> Go choke on a Chocobo dick.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

yup she is a prostitute


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> This is the bobblehead?
> 
> 
> What's the porpuse of noel in this game? wasnt he supposed to serve as Lighting's love interest?
> ...


Noel is no one's love interest.

The actual importance of Noel is somewhat unknown to me right now. I didn't want to spoil everything in the game....just certain major parts.

And yes thats the bobblehead. I'll sit it right next to my Bible Black DVDs in my shelf.


Eat it all foo.

Gnome since you like 3D fighters get SoCalV foo.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmm. depends how expensive she is, I don't want STD's.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'll sit it right next to my Bible Black DVDs in my shelf.


...what the fck... now you scare me.



Gnome said:


> Hmmm. depends how expensive she is, I don't want STD's.



Note the ''she is rumored to have once been a certian creature that took a human form'' omg next you could know, she may have been that chocobo that nested on sazh hair, imagine that. you are fucking that chocobo chick.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eat it all foo.
> 
> Gnome since you like 3D fighters get SoCalV foo.



I actually have Soul Calibur IV on the PS3, so if i do get V then it would probably be for the PS3.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> ...what the fck... now you scare me.



I didn't get to take pictures of my H collection but I'll show pics of my current gaming collection.

It used to be so much bigger....



Too many pictures to actually post.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Image 16...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh shit is that Esura!? 


Kidding....


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel the entire bottom row of that album pretty much says everything you will ever need to know about him

half naked teeny boppers.
Provocative transvestites
and


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

My adblocker is set to block photobucket already thankfully.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2012)

Sooo...ummmm Esura. My dawg. Why you have that pic....just asking....OOR is that a gif of you getting head from that girl you said gives you blowjobs for coffee?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2012)

More shocking than the ending...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

PS2 controller is best controller, I use it for PS3, 360, and Wii.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Enjoy your CTS.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Sooo...ummmm Esura. My dawg. Why you have that pic....just asking....OOR is that a gif of you getting head from that girl you said gives you blowjobs for coffee?



Its one of my meme gifs I use like the Xzibit and Michael Jordan gif depending on what I'm replying to. You post some titties, I post that gif. Better than saying, "Hmmm, that's hot."

The Kula Diamond and Atelier renders were for sets I made myself for other message boards. I haven't used that account in awhile...at least until tonight. That's mild compared to what I have on my imageshack account.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I regret buying the collector's edition. Game is a fucking pain to get out of that case/book. Like the fucking game was embedded in it. Should of downgraded, but then again, I got the complete OS so I guess its not too bad. I was planning on buying a second copy down the line like I do with most FFs anyways.

Nonetheless, CE is pretty slick looking.

Ok, time to play FFXIII-2 now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, I regret buying FFXIII-2 now.


I regret you buying it too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok...I'm liking this game so far.

One thing I must note is that the soundtrack is boss. So far possibly the best in the series, even FFVII. Listening to Origa's tracks in this game is like my ears cumming twice in succession. 

Also, Serah and Noel is pretty cool.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2012)

Who are you trying to fool


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

No one. I like it so far. I don't think anyone would like this if they didn't like FFXIII though. Fans of FFXIII will enjoy it I believe. While there is quite a bit of improvements and its more open, core gameplay is still essentially FFXIII, but better.

My only issue right now is the CE packaging...which really has nothing to do with the game itself. Such a clusterfuck. The soundtrack is worth it though. Got it cheaper getting it with the game than buying the soundtrack standalone. I ain't mad.

SCV's CE packaging is somewhat cooler though.

And I must say...I loooove Origa. She is so cool and....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura has very low standards


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have low standards. Low standards would be calling Clive Barker's Jericho a masterpiece.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

< Also Dominican @Malving 

< Picking up copy now, then drowning in a sea of confusion with love for FF and hate for XIII-2 for the next couple days.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

There's a difference between low standards and Esua standards

Low standards accept terrible games but also can like great games

Esua standards is just bad.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

zenieth said:


> There's a difference between low standards and Esua standards
> 
> Low standards accept terrible games but also can like great games
> 
> Esua standards is just bad.



Agreed    .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

So, how's the game?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

It's terrible, just like the first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Did anyone actually play SRP for this thing?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

What's SRP?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

Senile Ritalin pudding


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Senile Ritalin pudding



Kingdom Hearts: Senile Ritalin Pudding


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd buy it DESU!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

yep, it's terrible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Suggested Retail Price.

What's wrong with the kids these days?


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

It doesn't help you said "play SRP."


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

don't blame him, he forgets all the time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I'M OLD! 

I forget sometimes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

haha you'll die before me.

yeh u mad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

No I won't. I'm going to live until I'm 100 or so at least.

I'm very healthy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

i do  not underestimate the delusions of a nerdraging old man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Why you... 

I might kill myself before I get that old, I will grant you that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why you...
> 
> I will kill myself before I get that old, I will grant you that.



Yes, yes, you will. *Waves sparkly hand*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

DON'T FUCKIN DO IT


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

DLC?







:rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DLC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait for Esura to defend this move..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Not just any DLC, STORY RELATED DLC, which in turn elevates the probability of having the buy the extended scenario in order to complete the game


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2012)

It was predictable that SE would cash in on the DLC train. 

Was going to buy this game today, but decided on waiting for it to drop in price. With all their DLC plans, hopefully the release a "complete" edition at some point.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 31, 2012)

Mura said:


> I know I will.



They bonned us.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Imagine if you got the final boss and beat it, then were given no ending, but the option to purchase an ending via DLC.

The more you pay the better the ending.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

The only reason they didn't do that was because the DLC wasn't done at the time  they surely would have if they could


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

You _are_ paying for the ending.

That's what FFXIII-2 is.

A glorified ending.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't call it an ending if it doesn't end


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can't call it an ending if it doesn't end



IT ends and goes into XIII-3


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

zenieth said:


> There's a difference between low standards and Esua standards
> 
> Low standards accept terrible games but also can like great games
> 
> Esua standards is just bad.



If my standards are bad it makes yours and Kory's absolute shit then. You motherfuckers don't know a good game if it dick slapped you in the face. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Did anyone actually play SRP for this thing?



Way to miss me posting a picture of my swag collection.

Yes I spent like $80-something for both SCV and FFXIII-2. No regrets so far. SCV is a dope fighter and FFXIII-2 is pretty charming. Very few games I regret buying.....at least at full price. FFXII is the exception. Lunch money that could of gone to another .hack game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> IT ends and goes into XIII-3



It better fuckin not 

Had enough of toriyama's crap, SE should just fire that bitch and let Tabata and Chiba write the game's storyline and characters indefinitely. Maybe then people won't have to be embarrassed to sit through the custcenes


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't want him fired, times are tough and he ain't _that_ bad. Maybe he can take a break on mainline FFs though or maybe work on some smaller projects.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

FML, I dunno what to spend my 60 on, FFXII-2 or SCV. I have been wanting another next gen JRPG, but I want to beat the shit out of my brothers on SCV.......what to do?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I almost feel bad for you, Esura.



Almost.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have a PS3 get SCV so we can play each other!

I would recommend FFXIII-2 but I need more people to play against in SCV. My usual people I play against don't have the game yet.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I do like my pointy stick Kilik has.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2012)

My friend got my copy for me, bringing it over tonight and watch me play. She gonna see if she likes it more then FF13. I doubt it


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost feel bad for you, Esura.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost.


I already feel bad for you. Sorry about your condition.

My late grandmother had Alzheimers so I know first hand how it effect people.


Lee Min Jung said:


> I do like my pointy stick Kilik has.



Pyrrha is so awesome.

Her relationship with her brother though borders on some creepy levels in story mode though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't want him fired, times are tough and *he ain't that bad*.



What 

We're talking about the guy who took FFX and turned it into Charlies angels in a scantily clad girl pop band.

People already had mixed opinions about FFX's characters to start with, and then FFX-2 comes along.

In every other development studio, that would get your ass fired. But not Square, oh no. 

While they got Tabata and Chiba working on ancient handhelds


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

You play it for the story? Speaking of which, I heard that SCV's single player is lacking. Just torn between the two. I didn't actually mind XIII, except for the mass linearity through most of it, even if it was story driven. I want to train my pokemon in battle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

What is SCV anyway?

Some kind of new-fangled homogame for hipsters?


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What
> 
> We're talking about the guy who took FFX and turned it into Charlies angels in a scantily clad girl pop band.
> 
> ...



You forget, he liked X-2.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What
> 
> We're talking about the guy who took FFX and turned it into Charlies angels in a scantily clad girl pop band.
> 
> People already had mixed opinions about FFX's characters to start with, and then FFX-2 comes along.



Auron man, Auron. Oh, and Lulu.

Oh, so when is FFXV gonna be announced? Bout that time eh? Still waiting, since the announcement happens like 3 years before it is release. SE needs to stop falling behind......Unless you decided to work on KH3, then I forgive you.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't really know what to think of the game yet.

It's like... I REALLY don't want to play as Serah and I want Ezio's costume 'cause Noel looks like an idiot.

I will say since I didn't spoil any of the story for myself I am lost as shit and am wondering what the fuck is gonna happen. But then I know it won't end and don't care so it cancels out.

The one thing I like is the cinematography, although nothing spectacular, is probably the best in an FF yet. Haven't been playing too long, but at least they keep shit fresh in the cutscenes. Also little things like dudes attacking monsters when they appear, nice touch. Little details like that always excite me.

Some of the music, tolerable to good. So far anything with lyrics is driving me crazy, though.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> You forget, he liked X-2.



But it was some good eye candy back in the day.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is SCV anyway?
> 
> Some kind of new-fangled homogame for hipsters?



Why can't it be a heterogame?





Fraust said:


> I don't really know what to think of the game yet.
> 
> It's like... I REALLY don't want to play as Serah and I want Ezio's costume 'cause Noel looks like an idiot.
> 
> ...



I still don't understand have the shit that was going on in FFXIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Did ya read the ingame manual? 




Krory said:


> You forget, he liked X-2.



That explains it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually explaining shit > in-game text.

So far no explanations, but I guess it's not supposed to yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

I getting some NTR atmosphere here when playing so far.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You play it for the story? Speaking of which, I heard that SCV's single player is lacking. Just torn between the two. I didn't actually mind XIII, except for the mass linearity through most of it, even if it was story driven. I want to train my pokemon in battle


SCV's single player is lacking. Ok though.

I'm in the training room learning the ins and outs of Pyrrha, puns intended.


Mura said:


> I getting some NTR atmosphere here when playing so far.



I know what you mean. 

Everyone in New Bodham is pretty much like, "Hey Serah, gonna fuck the new guy!?" /troll


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

So? Worst game ever?
a.) Yes
b.) Yes
c.) X-2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Secret option D is my penis so don't even think about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Still don't know what SCV is.


That's a unit in Starcraft as far as I know. I'm not trying to gather minerals and gas with my PS3, bro.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Soul Calibur Vee


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> SCV's single player is lacking. Ok though.
> 
> I'm in the training room learning the ins and outs of Pyrrha, puns intended.



I heard bout this new character that has a side character kinda machine thing that attacks as well as the main character. That seems kinda cheap. AWES or some shit like that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Well snow does show up later but...i'll just say that Toriyama must have really been trying to get him out of the picture


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck outta here with Soul Calibur.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol @ CMX, for some reason, whenever I see you post, I have to sit there, and stare at your sig for like 10 seconds, each time. Dunno why, just do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ CMX, for some reason, whenever I see you post, I have to sit there, and stare at your sig for like 10 seconds, each time. Dunno why, just do.



Don't stare to long his sig is some type of evil.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

It reminds me of something, just can't pin it. Prob some old Scrouge Christmas movie or summin.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Everyone in New Bodham is pretty much like, "Hey Serah, gonna fuck the new guy!?" /troll



Personally I wouldn't mind. I find noel and serah to fit better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Stare into his eyes.


Relax your throat.

Open your mouth.

Stare.

Wait.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

WTB Juggernaut set back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Noel just took another shot at snow, I'm liking this so far.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 31, 2012)

I personally never liked Snow so she's better off with Noel. lol The idiot disappeared on her and who was the one to defend her not Snow. =p


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I heard bout this new character that has a side character kinda machine thing that attacks as well as the main character. That seems kinda cheap. AWES or some shit like that.


You are talking about Z.W.E.I.

He is a bit awkward to play with personally.



Mura said:


> Personally I wouldn't mind. I find noel and serah to fit better.


No...

SnowxSerah 4 lyfe. 



Mura said:


> Noel just took another shot at snow, I'm liking this so far.



Oh wow, you are quite further than me.

Then again, I'm alternating between two games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Multi-tasking on games esura. Even I wouldn't try that.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> You are talking about Z.W.E.I.
> 
> He is a bit awkward to play with personally.



Surprising that Ezio fits so well in this universe. Unlike the other guest characters....from star wars....Link...


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Mura said:


> Multi-tasking on games esura. Even I wouldn't try that.



I love games, what can I say? 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Surprising that Ezio fits so well in this universe. Unlike the other guest characters....from star wars....Link...



Their time periods is roughly the same, although technically Ezio would be dead in SCV by a few decades if we want to go specific into the dates.

And lol at page number! 187 on an undercover cop!


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

And what "date" is the SC universe set at?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura thinking FF13-2 had best ost in the series 

Esura wtf?!?!

Also your dad is white and your mom is black? that would explain why you claim to be black yet appear white in color.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone has been dipping in the sugar bowl.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

laughable. as always


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> And what "date" is the SC universe set at?


Late 1500s-1600s.



Suigetsu said:


> Esura thinking FF13-2 had best ost in the series
> 
> Esura wtf?!?!
> 
> Also your *dad is white* and your mom is black? that would explain why you claim to be black yet appear white in color.




My dad is black, and extremely dark at that. Same with my mom. I look like my dad except lighter and not bald...yet.

I keep telling you its the camera. I'm light skinned but not white light dammit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

OMFG!!! Your dad is Michael Jordan?!!!! !!!!


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm done. Going back to FFXIII-2.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Anotha brotha in these neck of the woods eh? Good stuff.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 31, 2012)

So, Esura, how is it compared to 13? 

<- Didn't buy it yet

<- Doesn't care about anyone else's opinion besides Fraust's and Esura's in this thread

Come at me bro.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Can I speak for Esura? I know what he is going to say.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> So, Esura, how is it compared to 13?
> 
> <- Didn't buy it yet
> 
> ...



So far, I think you'd like the changes in the game.

Crystarium is somewhat different now. Hard to really explain but it doesn't really feel like the Crystarium in FFXIII or the Sphere Grid. There isn't a grid for each role anymore, just a bunch of scattered blank nodes and you can choose what role you want to level up with that node. However the further you progress in the Crystarium the more expensive leveling nodes become, even for those you haven't leveled. Like right now I have Ravager and Commando at 10 for Serah but maybe only 5 for Sent. Because I leveled up those other roles so much it now cost more to level up a lv5 Sent now than it would have if I focused on it earlier.

There is no Action Points, using your abilities depend on how much ATB bars you have. Enemies have much less health than earlier enemies in FFXIII but the battles are much more fluid and quicker as well.

Soundtrack...eh I love it. I don't know if you will though. 

Encounters are pretty much random, except when they pop up you can hit them for preemptive depending on the Mog Clock. Right now its too easy to get preemptives everytime but that will most likely change.

I haven't gotten a monster yet, this is pretty much my impression from New Bodham, which is the beginning.

I'm not too far in yet though but I love it so far. Right now, from a pure gameplay perspective, its better than FFXIII. Graphics seem odd though. I can't really explain it but it looks rough on some parts.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Leave it to Esua to think skin color is the most important thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys might not believe me but I came from a third world country "Dominican Republic" and I learned here "USA" that the color of my skin is a big deal...go figure....


Anyway Esura give me a copy of this game and I might play it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome, if you liked XIII you should like this one.

Music so far is the most annoying thing to me. It's inconsistent. Sometimes I like it, other times it's shit. There isn't one style like the last one which was pop/electric/funk or something. This time there's like metal, crazy violin, pop, too much singing, and it's not always put together well. Sounds too mashed up.

I don't really pay attention to what anyone says yet since they either repeat themselves or say the most simple things in the most complicated ways for no reason. Not expecting much from the dialogue or characters, but I feel like it'll grow on me.

Gameplay, same old. I do like the monster system, sure. Crystarium is improved and everything is flashy and prettier.

Had an issue with saving just a bit ago, got into a fight I couldn't handle and when I died I had to quit out and the auto-save was a bit before. Gotta get used to saving often in an FF. Not that big of a deal, though.

So far, story is just dialogue of feelings and bullshit, not really interesting yet. Bosses I've fought (chapter 2 was the demo) aren't very fun either. I'd rather fight Caius... or Noel and shut him up. "Good job, bobble-head."


EDIT: @malving. Hah, I'm a light skinned Dominican, as are most of my family. I get along with everyone, though and haven't ever dealt with any type of discrimination. I can get pretty dark in a short amount of time if I want to. Shit, I can get as tan as some people dream of getting if I just walk for an hour outside during the summer.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 31, 2012)

The music not being good is a real bummer. I really enjoyed 13's music, with some of them being my favorite pieces in the series. Orphan's theme was awesome.

Crystarium improved? I figured as much when I played the demo. 

Seems good except for the framerate... Does it drop like it did in the demo?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't been bothered by any frame rate issues. One annoying this is sometimes I'll press A to like skip animations and get to the next orb but it activates it. Kinda frustrating.

Just got to a cool part. Fucked me over with a monster I can't beat, but it was cool nontheless.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fraust said:


> EDIT: @malving. Hah, I'm a light skinned Dominican, as are most of my family. I get along with everyone, though and haven't ever dealt with any type of discrimination. I can get pretty dark in a short amount of time if I want to. Shit, I can get as tan as some people dream of getting if I just walk for an hour outside during the summer.


 ahh I see, well same as you then. "light skinned" but I did counter a couple of time discrimination against me just for being Dominican.

Again someone send me a free copy of this game.. 

Edit: I bet I am more handsome than Esura.lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

I think instead of caliing the music inconsistent I would say it gives variety. For some people that don't like one single genre there are others in this game that could appeal to them.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually like the music Awesome. So far its my favorite in the series besides FFVII and X and I think its better than FFXIII's tracks, which were also cool.

I want to go back to New Bodham and listen to Origa's voice...again...and again. 

Battle theme is awesome. Its even better when you playing than watching it on a stream.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

The QTEs don't fit at all.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Lawls @ the QTE's again.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ahh I see, well same as you then. "light skinned" but I did counter a couple of time discrimination against me just for being Dominican.
> 
> Again someone send me a free copy of this game..
> 
> Edit:* I bet I am more handsome than Esura*.lol



Dem fighting words.

Sadly, my babyface and little to no facial hair keeps in the cute territory moreso than handsome....sigh. 

QTEs are so braindead easy I don't even think nothing of them. And they aren't random like Bayonetta's cinematic QTEs either, you know when the shit is going to pop up.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

QTEs are slightly annoying, yeah. and the golden blurry borders are annoying as fuck. Takes away from it all.

"variety" of music is stupid in an FF. People don't like Nobuo 'cause he provides variety, it's 'cause he makes consistently beautiful music. The pop music fit with XIII, I don't see why they didn't stick with it. Lightning's theme, Title Theme, and the Mix were all great.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 31, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think instead of caliing the music inconsistent I would say it gives variety. For some people that don't like one single genre there are others in this game that could appeal to them.



Everyone can enjoy the music in previous final fantasy games.

I didn't like some of the shit in the demo. Chocobo theme?  Variety is good, but not when the songs aren't that great. Uematsu did a fantastic job with all FFs. The guy who did 13 did a really good job too. This guy? Not sure yet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Calling inconsistent music a "variety" is like calling cancer a...

You know what, I have nothing. It's just stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

I was only giving another way of looking at it. I try to give some things a chance, not just shoot it down so quickly.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

I gave the music a chance. Some passed, most failed.

I gave XIII's a chance. Took a while, but eventually I loved it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Blind optimism != Giving things a chance


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Is Nobuo doing the music? 

No?


Then Fuck it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

Uematsu doesn't have to score everything 

As far as XIII-2's music goes, it was 3 separate music composers doing the music for the game, so basically you get three styes


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Three times the fail. Gotcha.


Inuhanyou said:


> Uematsu doesn't have to score everything



YES HE DOES.


So is there only like 3 people who are actually playing this game here?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2012)

You had to know why it didn't reach 600k the first week


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not gonna play this game for a long while. Not until it comes down in price and certainly not until i know for sure that your not paying for the ending of the game. Damned companies. DLC makes them way more greedy and lazy


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, a tough fight. I'm impressed.

Probably the only one in the game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Everyone can enjoy the music in previous final fantasy games.*
> 
> I didn't like some of the shit in the demo. Chocobo theme?  Variety is good, but not when the songs aren't that great. Uematsu did a fantastic job with all FFs. The guy who did 13 did a really good job too. This guy? Not sure yet.


Not really.

Not saying it something only select individuals can enjoy but I know from experience that....not every think Nobuo Uematsu is god among tracks like FF fans.

And as an FF fan, I only really like his stuff from FFIV, VI, VII, VIII, and X.



Krory said:


> Calling inconsistent music a "variety" is like calling cancer a...
> 
> You know what, I have nothing. *It's just stupid.*


Just like everything you post.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Aww, that's cute! Esua's confusing my posts for his again.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> *And as an FF fan, I only really like his stuff from FFIV, VI, VII, VIII, and X.*



Lmao at not including IX.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't like IX.

But the music was pretty boss. More entertaining than everything in VII and VIII combined at least besides the Turks' theme.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't gotten around to beating IX yet (somewhere on disc 2). The music is some of the best though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

You should probably just listen to the OST.

Better experience.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> And as an FF fan, I only really like his stuff from X.



Game Over.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Game Over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> And as an FF fan, I only really like his stuff from FFIV, VI, VII, VIII, and X.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

First big fail in this game. A boss that constantly uses its strongest move and doesn't give you time to recuperate.

It's like Sephiroth using his 20 minute long move over and over without letting your ATB fill. Stupid.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Learn to dodge.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

USE THE BLOCK BUTTON.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Try dodging or taking cover.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Why didn't I think of any of these things before. 


Eura, teach me to dodge/block/troll.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty sure you could go for the +reflect orbs in the crystal thingy. Go for 100% reflect all magical and physical damage.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

You are not a high enough level to troll.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Block with Serah's cock.























































































































Wait, no, that might turn Esua on.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

I win and Hope's sexyass comes out.

Game just got "good".

< Doesn't hate Hope.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Does he look like a lesbian still?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

He looks very Japanese.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll take that as a, "Yes."


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck that, I'm not fighting Atlas, I think I'll look for that component.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh Esua, you rookie. That's what the demo was for.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

So...moogles talk


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

^The ones in IX talked.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

But the voice, its just...


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

It's worse than Vanille.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Well blame the dubbing then....


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

You should exercise your right to shoot that moogle.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

It doesn't feel right. It shouldn't have a voice over.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

If anything, it should be like a pokemon or just have very short, burst phrases.


Kupo by itself is fine. But explaining phenomena with "poetic" quotes is pointless. Moogle is smarter than the other characters.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol @ smart Moogles.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

It just occured to me about the vocals during some of the battle songs. 

Tri-Ace's influence.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Curious, Faust. Is you getting all your ATB bonuses from the Crystarium? So far I've just been boosting my monsters and leveling each of the three default roles for Serah and Noel evenly and when these Crystarium bonuses pop up it lets me choose from a bunch of shit from new roles and all that. ATB bonus levels just seems like an obvious choice though. I got a medic monster to make up for my healing needs.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Kupo by itself is fine. But explaining phenomena with "poetic" quotes is pointless. *Moogle is smarter than the other characters.*



Initially, looking at the rest of the cast, that wouldn't really surprise me.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura, I picked up the extra roles. I got Noel the Synergist and Serah both Sab and Medic since the medic monster I have isn't enough for the bosses. Noel has an extra ATB now, though, since I don't need him as a medic. For the next ones I'll probably get more ATBs or Accessory space since having one thing is pretty gay.

I'd also like more money. :/


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Already got the achievement for an "army's worth of enemies"... bit of a let down so early.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I should stop leveling up their crystariums evenly. I think I'll focus on Sab/Med/Rav with Serah and Sent/Com/Syn with Noel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Mura said:


> It just occured to me about the vocals during some of the battle songs.
> 
> Tri-Ace's influence.



How pathetic, this game is more for anime lovers than for rpg lovers pfft. Just like all Toriyama's abortions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It doesn't feel right. It shouldn't have a voice over.


Should just be text


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 31, 2012)

how is the game going guys


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

If this thread gets down to 2 stars, I will buy this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> how is the game going guys



Worst Final Fantasy I ever played.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah just joking, I don't have it yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> If this thread gets down to 2 stars, I will buy this game.


 I have the power to do that.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Aight, I got the game. Better be worth my 60 bucks.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm at that part in where you're like "Okay... you didn't really tell me where to go next so..."


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'm at that part in where you're like "Okay... you didn't really tell me where to go next so..."



Even in the demo, everything looked to be a straight shot.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, they usually give you this giant exclamation mark to go to, but now they're saying "Try and find a new fragment/gate somewhere you haven't been yet."

Basically forcing side-quests on you.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I fucked up with the big nodes small nodes stuff. I should of read more on this Crystarium.

Well, I'm not starting over though. Already got 10 hours in this bitch. I'll just be more careful on where I put my points now. Most of my levels are either at 20 or close to it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

What did you mess up with?


----------



## Corruption (Feb 1, 2012)

So is this just as linear as XIII?


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> What did you mess up with?



Not taking advantage of the large node bonuses to boost Serah's Magic and Noel's Strength. I've just been recklessly pumping hell of points in one role, grind for a few, put a bunch of points in another role, rinse and repeat. I've been boosting my monster repertoire like crazy.

Oh, FYI...don't fight the second giant flan thingy. I learn the hard way. 

And magic monsters suck balls. They die faster than Hope in FFXIII. My non medic/rav monsters hold up fine though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

So far it's not bad. Battle system is enjoyable and some cool new addintions I'll hit up in the review. Dialog still sucks some major dick though. My friend and I were laughing.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2012)

I still have my preset dislikes against the game but I guess it sounds better than I thought. But everyone's also saying "if you liked XIII.." anyways, how's the story fluidity? Is it better than shit I'd expect?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2012)

FFXIII-2's story and characters are embarrassing to say the least


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> FFXIII-2's story and characters are embarrassing to say the least




They are and look embarrassing indeed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I still have my preset dislikes against the game but I guess it sounds better than I thought. But everyone's also saying "if you liked XIII.." anyways, how's the story fluidity? Is it better than shit I'd expect?



Its actually better than I expected. Granted I'm only 10 hours in but the story isn't a clusterfuck like I expected.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2012)

Its the Esura standard again


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2012)

Whatever, its just standard JRPG fare right now. Don't know about you guys but I'm used to it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2012)

leave e-baby alone, you're lucky he even posts for you bastards, LEAVE HIM ALONE .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Hahaha.

no.



Standard JRPG fare is a pretty low standard.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

It is better than I thought it would be. Definitely not linear since you can pretty much do whatever you want in episode 3.

Just wanna say, the chapter names appearing in the environment as the camera pans around is my favorite thing. It's like Fringe and it's really cool.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I thought that was neat too as well.

And lol @ this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywMHnJJ-KpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds so bad.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whatever, its just standard JRPG fare right now. Don't know about you guys but I'm used to it.



He knows what the fuck is up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2012)

They sped up her voice when she started going on and on about how awesome Snow is.

Looks like it was irritating Noel too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds so bad.



MAKE IT GO AWAY!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

The exploring and areas are far better in this game, that's for sure. I also like the live triggers, make it more interesting. I just wish they got a decent writer for this series.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as exploration it's as FF as you can get. I'm really glad they fixed it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2012)

Eh, nice for the exploration but I never really cared whether I was able to explore or not.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

I did. Especially with FF13 having such a horrid story. I won't lie, I wanted to skip more then 80% of the scenes. Since they were pointless and overdrawn. The exploring is fun cause the areas are nice in this one. Looking around the map, finding secrets, and exploring works for this. It's why FF12 was my fave one. 

Though this isn't on the same level as that or anything. THey still try throwing this piece of shit story in your face  alot of the time. Still I'm able to laugh at it with my friend so it's ok, we'll get through story to enjoy the gameplay.


----------



## Sera (Feb 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywMHnJJ-KpM[/YOUTUBE]



Is this for real?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2012)

Considering what actually happens in the game down the road, that cut scene doesn't amount to much. All in Toriyama's lazy inconsistency i suppose


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

How do I switch leaders outside of battle?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Is this for real?


Oh my sides.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> How do I switch leaders outside of battle?



Go to the menu and you should see an option for battle position down the list


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep go that option 10 minutes after I posted lol


----------



## Seraphine (Feb 1, 2012)

Game is great so far.  I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm enjoying it more the farther I get. Grinded a bit to beat a specific boss and then beat it pretty easily.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah I thought that was neat too as well.
> 
> And lol @ this...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywMHnJJ-KpM[/YOUTUBE]



At least she is loyal to Snow after all the shit he went through.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

She's obviously fucking clown man on the side and Snow is just her bitch.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2012)

Are the characters as hateable as expected?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Noel is growing on me.
Caius is growing on me.
Hope is iffy to me, I actually liked him better last game.



Serah is an lol and a half, though.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Noel is growing on me.
Caius is growing on me.
Hope is iffy to me, I actually liked him better last game.



Serah is an lol and a half, though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Does this game have a new stereotypical black man or did SE decide to stay racist?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

There are people who look especially Asian, not by eyes, but more of wide/flat faces. One Native American lookin guy. Have not seen a single black person, though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Caius is growing on you? I just could never like him, not with those stupid silly boots 

Lighting's nemesis should had been Jill Nabaat and she should had been like a female sephiroth, in cruelty and cold calculation.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Caius's outfit and voice are very good to me, especially considering everyone else.

I don't pay attention to tiny things like boots, but his giant sword is a bit stupid.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Turns out I won't be playing this game very soon. My brother who tends to buy any FF game won't even buy it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you blame him?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

Noel >>> the whole XIII cast (except Sazh)

Takes a giant fist to the face and ain't afraid of anything.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Noel >>> the whole XIII cast (except Sazh)
> 
> Takes a giant fist to the face and ain't afraid of anything.


that is not saying much. He is like snow except less stupid.

I'd like a main characters that isn't "Hur der I have to save you"


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Caius's outfit and voice are very good to me, especially considering everyone else.
> 
> I don't pay attention to tiny things like boots, but his giant sword is a bit stupid.



I think his design it's embarrassing and stupid. He is so far the most gay looking villian in all the FF series.
If he ever jumps to Dissidia, the chaos side should keep mocking him on his appearance


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Something wrong with gay? gay = stupid?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as "gay" Kuja takes the cake, and he's still a boss. So gay shouldn't equal an insult.

And you must have some bizarre tastes because his design is sick. Better than Seymour, Vayne, Orphan/Barthandelus. If he had a sleeker, simpler weapon like dual kadachis or ... anything smaller he'd possibly be going up there in top designs for me. Also, as far as I've seen him, he has an interesting role as a villain, not some cliche reason.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

I am sorry but 



is stupid looking as shit

It's not Seymour

but fucking nothing is Seymour bad


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Sleek black/purple. Take away the massive shit on his back, and the feathers, and he looks like an armored ninja.

Sick.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

OK two things. 

I'm really enjoying the gameplay and enviorments in this game. They make me get through this clusterfuck of a story. So next...

Can someone explain this story to me, why people can travel in the future/past and all this shit? Like what is their goal? Why is main baddie after everyone. All that stuff, since you know...they never said anything. 

Anyway game is fun, no doubt. Noel is decent, he's just there. Doesn't annoy me like Snow. Sarah is annoying, as expected. Main baddie is cool cause his voice is badass. Hope is boring now. Boring or annoying, which would you take?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

In fact let's check off all the stupid shit

1. dumbass purple zebra tie thing
2. Look at those fucking cuffs, they're triangle daggers of "I'm a god damn tool"
3. what the shit is this flap thing over my stomach right here and why does it make a rather mediocre body suit look incredibly fucking retarded
4. fur lined boots full fucking stop


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Can someone explain this story to me, why people can travel in the future/past and all this shit? Like what is their goal? Why is main baddie after everyone. All that stuff, since you know...they never said anything.



They don't explain anything.  As to "why" people have the ability to travel hasn't really been explained as far as I am. Or if they did they did so very fucking poorly.



> Anyway game is fun, no doubt. Noel is decent, he's just there. Doesn't annoy me like Snow. Sarah is annoying, as expected. Main baddie is cool cause his voice is badass. Hope is boring now. Boring or annoying, which would you take?


I agree with this down to the letter. And I say boring. Monotone enough to be uninteresting, but doesn't speak enough to be annoying.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

So overall a better game than XIII?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I am sorry but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a time traveling game, it seems this guy got lost in the 80's hair band days.

Also, concept design 101, if you're going to elaborately decorate, try to make some things look functional. Or else its just masturbatory flamboyancy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So overall a better game than XIII?



More or less. 4 hours in and I have no problem with it so far. I like my monster management. I can't stop with making Doctor Who comparisons with this game. I find the whole Chrono Trigger plot at least a bit more easier to swallow than say whatever the fuck XIII was going for. Less characters in my party means less headaches. At least Noel gets shit done.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont feel like scrolling back up to see who said it, but SEYMOUR was prob the worst looking / dresses antagonist I have ever seen in a FF game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I dont feel like scrolling back up to see who said it, but SEYMOUR was prob the worst looking / dresses antagonist I have ever seen in a FF game.



Well, it looks like someone has beaten him on that title.

I mean srsly it's so pathetic, they asked nomura to design the faces and they got some girl to design the costumes. That is just so pathetic and I find it nauseating.
And Noel's pants... srsly, Snow's hair...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Seymour still the worst I've seen. That hair is so horrible, nothing tops it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Game is a lot better than XIII. Don't know how this is getting worse ratings. They should be flipped.

Considering this has better gameplay in most parts, equal in others, and tons of exploration that side is almost all improvement. And if you go from 2 shitty characters and 2 mediocre characters to 1 shitty and 1 mediocre with a better villain and an equally ridiculous story I just don't see how this gets a lower score. :|


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess some people liek Bishy type characters in their FF games....lol.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

lol, This game has like 1 disc, compared to 3 from the first one?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Less CG cutscenes and better compression.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Well, it looks like someone has beaten him on that title.
> 
> I mean srsly it's so pathetic, they asked nomura to design the faces and they got some girl to design the costumes. That is just so pathetic and I find it nauseating.
> *And Noel's pants... srsly*, Snow's hair...



Don't like Bollywood style MC Hammer pants?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

They're Sora's shorts, extended version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

It's just shorter in general also ya?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just shorter in general also ya?



Idk about that. From what I've seen it looks to have about the same amount of content, maybe a shorter main story.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe if the shoes where different then the pants would be ok.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Noel pants remind me of Ragna's..

Either way I think this costume looks cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Noel pants remind me of Ragna's..
> 
> Either way I think this costume looks cool.



Ragna's pants look more like a black version of what Kenshin wears. I kinda got Aladdin vibes from it but more elaborate.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

The sword seems a bit ridic. Other than that he kind of looks like a court jester mixed with some kind of Chinese pattern.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Still only like his Ezio costume... since it's not an SE design at all.

Noel's shirt I like now. Nothing else.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Noel pants remind me of Ragna's..
> 
> Either way I think this costume looks cool.



Ahhh shit, that shit looks bomb. Looks like a Kingdom Hearts costume design.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah his shirt it's ok. This game had terrible costume designs.
No pictures yet of the Ezio costume?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Ezio custom isn't out right? And I want that red suit so fucking bad. I want a outfit for Sarah badly, I hate her one now. Where do I get outfits?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah his shirt it's ok. This game had terrible costume designs.
> No pictures yet of the Ezio costume?



Art design though


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, Noel looks queer as shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Man, Noel looks queer as shit.



His name is queer as shit too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Art design though



No date yet for the release of it?
When it comes out then I may just consider to get this game, I am intrigued by it, like a car crash. It's intriguing to look at but horrible at the same way.

WTFcrazy: You had to pre-order the game, even tough there will be dlc costumes eventually. :/


----------



## Badalight (Feb 1, 2012)

Battle system is slightly improved, but still just as monotonous.

Smashing X over and over. Oh so much fun. Put this gameplay with the best story in the universe and the game would still suck. Put it with a bad story (as they did) and you get a shitty game.

Mild improvements to gameplay can't save it


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

DLC? Lame...whatevas.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Battle system is slightly improved, but still just as monotonous.
> 
> Smashing X over and over. Oh so much fun. Put this gameplay with the best story in the universe and the game would still suck. Put it with a bad story (as they did) and you get a shitty game.
> 
> Mild improvements to gameplay can't save it



But, but I get to train my pokemon.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Battle system is slightly improved, but still just as monotonous.
> 
> Smashing X over and over. Oh so much fun. Put this gameplay with the best story in the universe and the game would still suck. Put it with a bad story (as they did) and you get a shitty game.
> 
> Mild improvements to gameplay can't save it



Gameplay is just like FF1-12...except faster. That is all. I don't understand this complaint. If you enjoyed FF1-12's gameplay nothing has changed here. To many menu's and such people bitch about but it's so easy to control.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Man, Noel looks queer as shit.



Isn't that just FF in general?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Krory type reponse


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

If you're specced right though, there's no point to actually navigating menus, you just hit auto battle and flip through paradigms.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If you're specced right though, there's no point to actually navigating menus, you just hit auto battle and flip through paradigms.



This basically. Just like other FF games where you can mostly hit attack, and maybe once in awhile use a magic, and hit...oh yeah...X...yep. Very different.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

mehhh Tidus is fine, it goes with the eccentric style of the X, even tough there is some embarrassing stuff around.

13-2 It's a whole new level of ridiculousness and embarrassment.

So, did this game flipped as well in U.S.?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Isn't that just FF in general?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



JRPGs in general.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Overall both had shitty designs when it comes to characters. However world wise, FF13 is a lot nicer, and better monsters. Yeah FF13 wins.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> mehhh Tidus is fine, it goes with the eccentric style of the X, even tough there is some embarrassing stuff around.
> 
> 13-2 It's a whole new level of ridiculousness and embarrassment.
> 
> *So, did this game flipped as well in U.S.?*



Probably have to wait a week to see, anything else is to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> JRPGs in general.



Right, that's more like Krory.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

I like this more than XII.




I FUCKING SAID IT.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Honestly I would take the JRPG's over the Western RPG's anyday, even if that meant I had to sit through some Bishy looking characters.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 1, 2012)

The pokemon system is neat, but neat features doesn't cover up the battle system.

No it's not the same as 1-12. The battle system in 13 and 13-2 are the most monotonous things ever. For the record, I also loathe the battle system in 8. What kind of game even gives you the option of Auto battle? Wha... how is that even a game?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Overall both had shitty designs when it comes to characters. However world wise, FF13 is a lot nicer, and better monsters. Yeah FF13 wins.



U talking about new and old XIII? or of X?
Remember that X was developed in the late nineties and this ones have like 10 years of advantage in technology and design tools.

XIII seemed like they had a bunch of art teams and at the end of the day they just stitched everything together and made up a horrible story with it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Honestly I would take the JRPG's over the Western RPG's anyday, even if that meant I had to sit through some Bishy looking characters.



Eww no.

I don't want to go balls to walls off topic so I won't indulge you as to why.

But ewwww no.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

That's right, I said that shit and I stick to it.

My list now is:

IX/VII
IV
X
Tactics Advanced
XIII-2
XII
XIII



makes me realize i haven't even completed all of the main series. :/


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

You liked x-2?
The game system was cool and some of the music was nice, but the rest.... *shudders*


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

lol. reread the list?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> lol. reread the list?



Hmmm so those the FF that you have played?

My fav so far is DISSIDIA 1! epicness!!!
Also I really like X and IV, VII was pretty cool too because of the mini games such as the motorbike etc...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Honestly I would take the JRPG's over the Western RPG's anyday, even if that meant I had to sit through some Bishy looking characters.



Wrpg or Jrpg, it's not good to limit yourself based on region, unless you're simply looking for the more anime influenced ones, then it's understandable.

I personally look for polish and style in my games, which is lacking in the majority of Wrpgs, but there are still a few great ones like Blizzard games.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

VII was cool 'cause of the minigames? and your favorite is Dissidia?

Esua cloned himself an extra troll or what?


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that the game is out, I actually feel dumber reading some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Eww no.
> 
> I don't want to go balls to walls off topic so I won't indulge you as to why.
> 
> But ewwww no.




It is prob because I grew up playing basically all the JRPG, that it grew on me. So i know what to expect and have a higher level tolerance for that kinda stuff.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

X and XII was the motherfucking shit. Nuff Said.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Badalight said:


> The pokemon system is neat, but neat features doesn't cover up the battle system.
> 
> No it's not the same as 1-12. The battle system in 13 and 13-2 are the most monotonous things ever. For the record, I also loathe the battle system in 8. What kind of game even gives you the option of Auto battle? Wha... how is that even a game?



How is Auto attack different from "Attack" in FF1-10? The only time you would do something new was when wanted to use a magic spell. In which you can do in this game as well...so...point invalid?


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It is prob because I grew up playing basically all the JRPG, that it grew on me. So i know what to expect and have a higher level tolerance for that kinda stuff.



I grew up playing JRPGs as well. One of the first games I ever played was Breath of Fire.

I grew tired of most of it when I matured.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

The fact that you need to build a tolerance to like something might be saying something.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.





Let me explain. I hated XII only when I saw the ending. I loved the other 99% of the game.

Therefore, when I see the horrid ending this thing is confirmed to have it will go down. As of now, though, it stands above.

< defensive after being compared to Esubutt


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> I grew tired of most of it when I matured.



You making me sound like an immature person.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You making me sound like an immature person.



Taking what Krory says to hurt...don't...read it and laugh


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Let me explain. I hated XII only when I saw the ending. I loved the other 99% of the game.
> 
> Therefore, when I see the horrid ending this thing is confirmed to have it will go down. As of now, though, it stands above.
> 
> < defensive after being compared to Esubutt



I loved me some XII. All of it, except for some of the stupid ass political bullshit they tried to confuse me with sometimes.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You making me sound like an immature person.



Yeah, that's kind of the point.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> How is Auto attack different from "Attack" in FF1-10? The only time you would do something new was when wanted to use a magic spell. In which you can do in this game as well...so...point invalid?



The game plays out like Legend of Legaia but with an auto-battle feature.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Let me explain. I hated XII only when I saw the ending. I loved the other 99% of the game.
> 
> Therefore, when I see the horrid ending this thing is confirmed to have it will go down. As of now, though, it stands above.
> 
> *< defensive after being compared to Esubutt*



Now you're judging games by 1% ?

As for the bold

You should be


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

It's eyecandy like the last one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> How is Auto attack different from "Attack" in FF1-10? The only time you would do something new was when wanted to use a magic spell. In which you can do in this game as well...so...point invalid?



QTE vs doing it yourself is the best example when comparing it to another genre.

Having the option or at least the illusion of dictating the battle is better than having none at all.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

It's funny watching Krory's conversations with people and knowing exactly where it's headed. Sometimes I feel bad.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2012)

FFXIII-2 proves that real JRPG players are lazy, but not _that_ lazy. "I don't want enemies or characters that move or having to press more than one button, BUT HOW DARE THE GAME DO IT FOR ME!"


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> FFXIII-2 proves that real JRPG players are lazy, but not _that_ lazy. "I don't want enemies or characters that move or having to press more than one button, BUT HOW DARE THE GAME DO IT FOR ME!"



Damn man, you breaking my heart. 

But now that I think bout it. Didn't FFXII have a sort of auto attack system, especially with the shitload of gambits you could have?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> How is Auto attack different from "Attack" in FF1-10? The only time you would do something new was when wanted to use a magic spell. In which you can do in this game as well...so...point invalid?



Can you honestly say the combat in 13-2 has the same depth as the combat in 6?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn man, you breaking my heart.
> 
> But now that I think bout it. Didn't FFXII have a sort of auto attack system, especially with the shitload of gambits you could have?



Yeah. Though you still have to do everything else at the end of the day though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> QTEvs doing it yourself is the best example when comparing it to another genre.
> 
> Having the option or at least the illusion of dictating the battle is better than having none at all.



No, FF13-2 just gives you the option of not having to go through menu's to kill regular baddies. And as the game progresses and you fight stronger guys instead of focusing on menus for clicking a certain attack it wants you to keep up healing, magic, attacking and bonuses to your defense and such. In doing so it's the same type of idea. 

Normal fights in FF1-10. 
Bad guy appears
You hit attack
Dead. 

Sometimes it'll go like this. 
Bad guy appears. 
Hit attack. 
Maybe hit magic next time. 
Dead. 

FF13-2
Bad guy appears. 
You hit Auto-attack. 
Dead. 

Sometimes it'll go like this. 
Bad guy appears. 
You hit auto-attack. 
May switch classes. 
Dead. 


Same shit man. Same shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yeah. Though you still have to do everything else at the end of the day though.



Yeah. Gambit essentially puts auto-battle in your control, if that makes sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Can you honestly say the combat in 13-2 has the same depth as the combat in 6?



I didn't play FF6. I played every other FF though and so I can say yes to those. Unless FF6 is way different then yes, it has the same depth. None of them are hard to master...at all.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

The paradigm system has a nice depth to it. The only thing is it's not forced. You really only need to get into it if you go for the extra bosses and shit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Can you honestly say the combat in 13-2 has the same depth as the combat in 6?



If by "depth" you mean "lack of depth," then yes.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> The paradigm system has a nice depth to it. The only thing is it's not forced. You really only need to get into it if you go for the extra bosses and shit.



I think its far too easy for anybody that's even touched an MMO.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah. Gambit essentially puts auto-battle in your control, if that makes sense.



Same shit in 13 but class management and on the fly. 13-2 with monsters being added in with the occasional QTE. 

Auto-battle was never a complaint of mine.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Damnit I am having to pause my Degrassi episodes every 5 min to reply here. 

But, i am not harping on the XII system, I loved it. I have XIII-2, havent played it yet, but I remember there were many of times in XIII that I couldn't just breeze through the content on auto pilot. Ofc there were some times where I could, but you all are saying that XIII-2, you can auto pilot through the game if you have to para's set up right, and you leveling well?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

And on the topic of Final Fantasy XII's battle system...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Same shit in 13 but class management and on the fly. 13-2 with monsters being added in with the occasional QTE.
> 
> Auto-battle was never a complaint of mine.



Not quite, Gambit gave you control over finer details.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I think its far too easy for anybody that's even touched an MMO.



< Never played an MMO. Not for more than 5 minutes at least.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Why bother having a player at all for battles?
The ps3s and 360s should overthrow their human oppressors.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> And on the topic of Final Fantasy XII's battle system...



I lulled a bit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Not quite, Gambit gave you control over finer details.



Wasn't talking about the micromanagement, just auto-battle in general.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No, FF13-2 just gives you the option of not having to go through menu's to kill regular baddies. And as the game progresses and you fight stronger guys instead of focusing on menus for clicking a certain attack it wants you to keep up healing, magic, attacking and bonuses to your defense and such. In doing so it's the same type of idea.



Exactly, it takes away nearly half of the players control and impact on battle, especially since you can't directly control party members.

If you take away room for human error and experimentation, a game can be very stale.

This is a matter of preference on my part though, some like to just let the game auto battle so they can get to the story segments, but I prefer being involved in both in any game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> VII was cool 'cause of the minigames? and your favorite is Dissidia?
> 
> Esua cloned himself an extra troll or what?



The minigames where a plus, the game was pretty cool and it made me really sad because of Aerith.
IV rocks it's full of badass moments, specially with Tellah going nuts.

X is special to me because it was the first FF that I played from start to beginning, unlike VII which I only played the demo when I was a kid and wouldn't play it till much later on.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> < Never played an MMO. Not for more than 5 minutes at least.



If you're a raid coordinator its kind of like coordinating 25 different characters and organizing roles and shit at once, except the characters are actual people and one person not doing the right thing can fuck everyone over in an instant.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds like my friends and I playing Battlefield and bitching at retards fucking us up...

Or like yelling at Snow for sucking. Yeah, I see your point.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Can you honestly say the combat in 13-2 has the same depth as the combat in 6?


I say it has more.

Hey Faubutt, how did you develop your crew in this game so far?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Exactly, it takes away nearly half of the players control and impact on battle, especially since you can't directly control party members.
> 
> If you take away room for human error and experimentation, a game can be very stale.
> 
> This is a matter of preference on my part though, some like to just let the game auto battle so they can get to the story segments, but I prefer being involded in both in any game.



At least it doesn't do dumb shit than say...the A.I for Persona 3. 

Persona 2 IS/EP had an auto-battle feature the main thing though is more involvement on the commands.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

I reiterate:

Lazy, but not _that_ lazy.

I think I'll go back to... you know... actually _playing_ a game. Having to press multiple buttons to do things. Reaction time. That kind of thing.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

I enjoyed gambits because it was like MMO except holy shit I can tell them exactly what to do and they'll fucking do it!


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's basically taking away any amount of human control.

Even if you don't think the older Final Fantasies had depth, navigating a menu and clicking buttons is certainly more engaging than repeatedly clicking the same button.

IMO the other games took a greater amount of strategy, especially in boss fights. It's different depending on the game, of course. 1-12 are not the same at all. 

Paradigm system is useless. No reason to ever switch paradigms. Can go through the whole game without almost any switching what so ever.

Plus, you're essentially controlling only 1 party member.




Krory said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> Lazy, but not _that_ lazy.
> 
> I think I'll go back to... you know... actually _playing_ a game. Having to press multiple buttons to do things. Reaction time. That kind of thing.



Cool, not everyone likes rpgs. Don't have to hate on people that do, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Yeah, it's basically taking away any amount of human control.
> 
> Even if you don't think the older Final Fantasies had depth, navigating a menu and clicking buttons is certainly more engaging than repeatedly clicking the same button.
> 
> ...


Ummmm no...hell no...I wouldn't even be able to get past the first boss. Not to mention stagger an enemy without switching classes would take like 20 minutes. 

Did you even play the game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Cool, not everyone likes rpgs. Don't have to hate on people that do, though.



Aww, that's cute! He thinks every RPG plays itself!

They're just breeding them dumber and dumber.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Usually the enemies have some kind of shifting pattern you need follow in order to stagger quickly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> Lazy, but not _that_ lazy.
> 
> I think I'll go back to... you know... actually _playing_ a game. *Having to press multiple buttons to do things. Reaction time. That kind of thing.*







> Paradigm system is useless. No reason to ever switch paradigms. Can go through the whole game without almost any switching what so ever.



*cocks eyebrow*


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

Only time I ever needed to switch was on a boss, and it wasn't very often. At least it's not as intrusive as it was in 13, but I digress.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> X is special to me because it was the first FF that I played from start to beginning, unlike VII which I only played the demo when I was a kid and wouldn't play it till much later on.



Quoted for the motherfucking truth.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Only time I ever needed to switch was on a boss, and it wasn't very often. At least it's not as intrusive as it was in 13, but I digress.



Actually, that's not digressing at all. It's precisely on par.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Paradigm system is useless. No reason to ever switch paradigms. Can go through the whole game without almost any switching what so ever.



That is patently untrue. The only thing you really do in this game is paradigm shift, but you have to do it a lot.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

seriously I fucking love gambits

fine tune the actual controlled player and I'd consider 12 the best rpg system for multiple characters


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Or any Fighter, RTS, Shooter, Action, or Platformer game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Or any Fighter, RTS, Shooter, Action, or Platformer game.



Didn't you know?

Every game that's not a turn-based JRPG is actually Call of Duty.

That's why Activision is so rich.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> seriously I fucking love gambits
> 
> fine tune the actual controlled player and I'd consider 12 the best rpg system for multiple characters



Now if post-Leviathan wasn't ass.



> Or any Fighter, RTS, Shooter, Action, or Platformer game.



I saw an opportunity.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't you know?
> 
> Every game that's not a turn-based JRPG is actually Call of Duty.
> 
> That's why Activision is so rich.



Companies want those CoD numbers.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Seriously take 5's job class, 12's micro management, 10-2's class change and shit a tale's active battle system and you'd have my favorite rpg to play ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok I just finished collusume. Got something but wasn't paying attention. I'm suppose to help snow kill this flen thing. What do I do?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Faubutt, how did you develop your crew in this game so far?



Oh fuck outta here with tha- Just 'cause I like you I'm gonna give you the exact stats.

13 hours clocked. Episode 4.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Noel:
Five ATB Bars
Com Lvl. 90
Rav Lvl. 23
Sen Lvl. 11
Sab Lvl. 08
Syn Lvl. 22

Serah:
Five ATB Bars
Com Lvl. 03
Rav Lvl. 90
Sen Lvl. 10
Sab Lvl. 20
Med Lvl. 31

As for monsters, I changed their name so I don't know what they really are.
Wildfang (wolf. Silver Lobos?)
Sab Lvl. 9

Illuminati (one of those guard robots idfk)
Rav Lvl. 12

Kitty (Cait sith)
Med Lvl. 37

I am in serious fucking need of a new medic monster, this shit is level 37 with 786 HP. The robot is over 3000 and the wolf is over 2000, both more than my main characters.

Also the reason I haven't leveled their other roles is cause the abilities don't interest me at all. I pretty much have everything I want as of now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Companies want those CoD numbers.



They want numbers that aren't, "Heeeey, we sold 100,000 units in our first week! ...guess we can't even pay our employees."


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Seriously take 5's job class, 12's micro management, 10-2's class change and shit a tale's active battle system and you'd have my favorite rpg to play ever.



Nah. It would have to be done so perfectly, it would likely be a giant clusterfuck otherwise.



Krory said:


> They want numbers that aren't, "Heeeey, we sold 100,000 units in our first week! ...guess we can't even pay our employees."


Then fire everyone but management and make an MMO.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now if post-Leviathan wasn't ass.



What are you talking about?

Wasn't FF12 RTS Monster hunter?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ok I just finished collusume. Got something but wasn't paying attention. I'm suppose to help snow kill this flen thing. What do I do?



You either go back and follow the little flan to another artefact... or follow them for the second time to another artefact... or go to Archtyle Steppe and have a little fun in the sun/rain/wind/storm there.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Then fire everyone but management and *make an MMO.*



Because that worked so swimmingly for Square-Enix with FFXIV and lord knows how long before BioWare and EA turn a profit on The Old Republic... if it's ever even possible.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nah. It would have to be done so perfectly, it would likely be a giant clusterfuck otherwise.
> 
> 
> Then fire everyone but management and make an MMO.



but if done seemlessly it would be unstoppable. And just so that there's no problem with every character just being a different skin, there'll be character unique abilities on top of class.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Need the gambit system combined with the sphere grid system.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> Lazy, but not _that_ lazy.
> 
> I think I'll go back to... you know... actually _playing_ a game. Having to press multiple buttons to do things. Reaction time. That kind of thing.



Not everyone has reactionary skills Krory, of course mine are excellent, but not every weeaboo joe can claim as such.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Leave Sphere Grid alone.

Kingdom Hearts random stats > FF system, though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Need the gambit system combined with the sphere grid system.



I think thats what they tried with XIII, except its more of a "Sphere Line", and the gambit system is broadened to classes.



Krory said:


> Because that worked so swimmingly for Square-Enix with FFXIV and lord knows how long before BioWare and EA turn a profit on The Old Republic...* if it's ever even possible.*


I really doubt that games ability to turn a profit. With how much it cost and the upkeep it will demand.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> You either go back and follow the little flan to another artefact... or follow them for the second time to another artefact... or go to Archtyle Steppe and have a little fun in the sun/rain/wind/storm there.



I gotta follow them again? But I already got that artefect. Do I need to like...fucking turn back time or some shit...I fucking hate this damn time travel shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because that worked so swimmingly for Square-Enix with FFXIV and lord knows how long before *BioWare and EA turn a profit on The Old Republic... if it's ever even possible.*



Considering they're using the proverbial milk cow that is Star Wars. Maybe.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Seriously I could go on about how every rpg with party members could use a gambit system.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I gotta follow them again? But I already got that artefect. Do I need to like...fucking turn back time or some shit...I fucking hate this damn time travel shit



You'll notice there's another path you shouldn't have taken (unless you were exploring needlessly) going east? I think. That's the final artefact I think. That's after the Steppe, though, pretty sure.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considering they're using the proverbial milk cow that is Star Wars. Maybe.



I don't know... with a production cost that dwarfs some blockbuster hit movies, not to mention spending millions per upkeep/updates/add-on...


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Aww, that's cute! He thinks every RPG plays itself!
> 
> They're just breeding them dumber and dumber.



For someone who hates JRPG's you're spending quite a lot of time in this thread.

Your laziness comment doesn't hold much merit either. Just because someone enjoys JRPG's doesn't mean they don't play other genres.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I think thats what they tried with XIII, except its more of a "Sphere Line", and the gambit system is broadened to classes.


They should be smacked for screwing it up so badly.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Taking bets on Krory v. Badalight.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Taking bets on Krory v. Badalight.



I bet on myself.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

betting on don't give a shit

expecting a return of fuck all if I care.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Taking bets on Krory v. Badalight.



I bet on Gnome.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll get more laughs from Krory's post. And I don't think Badalight played FF13 or FF13-2 past a hour so...Krory.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> betting on don't give a shit
> 
> expecting a return of fuck all if I care.



My campaign comes with cookies.


Edit: And prostitutes.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

don't give a shit's odds are surprisingly high today. good call.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> For someone who hates JRPG's you're spending quite a lot of time in this thread.
> 
> Your laziness comment doesn't hold much merit either. Just because someone enjoys JRPG's doesn't mean they don't play other genres.



Aww, that's adorable. He doesn't understand the concept of trolls, either!

I think it has perfect merit for the people who get so over-defensive over a trolling comment. 'tis just the internet.




Fraust said:


> Taking bets on Krory v. Badalight.



I bet on Brome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My campaign comes with cookies.



I already cleared your cookies.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I already cleared your cookies.



Unless you have a prostitute monster, I'm still ahead.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Seriously take 5's job class, 12's micro management, 10-2's class change and shit a tale's active battle system and you'd have my favorite rpg to play ever.



Why the hate of the Tales series?



Fraust said:


> Leave Sphere Grid alone.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts random stats > FF system, though.



Sphere Grid was the shit, love my +200 HP Spheres. 



zenieth said:


> betting on don't give a shit
> 
> expecting a return of fuck all if I care.



Why all da hate mate?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'll get more laughs from Krory's post. And I don't think Badalight played FF13 or FF13-2 past a hour so...Krory.



You got half that right. FF13 did not suit my interests, at all.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

"Trust me, I played this game for under an hour, I know _everything_ about it."


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Trust me, I played this game for under an hour, I know _everything_ about it."



For XIII? Sounds about right.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

I never claimed to know a lot about the first game. Knew enough to not want to continue.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Unless you have a prostitute monster, *I'm still ahead.*


Yea got one called a


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

... is your reading comprehension above a fifth grade level, Lee?


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Enough to make false factual claims, apparently.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ... is your reading comprehension above a fifth grade level, Lee?



It might be. Why would you ask that?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

I've only talked about the sequel, not the original.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea got one called a





Your campaign has been shut down.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ... is your reading comprehension above a fifth grade level, Lee?



Should just post your sig.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Enough to make false factual claims, apparently.



My baby cousin in grade 2 can make rather convincing arguments for the moon being made out of cheese so...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I never claimed to know a lot about the first game. Knew enough to not want to continue.





Krory said:


> Enough to make false factual claims, apparently.





Badalight said:


> I've only talked about the sequel, not the original.



No idea wtf you guys are on about.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea got one called a


Where's that overused emote at again...



found it


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> My baby cousin in grade 2 can make rather convincing arguments for the moon being made out of cheese so...



It's a fact, so I imagine that's entirely possible.

@Brome - Just backpedaling, mate. Just backpedaling.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

I wasn't arguing though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> No idea wtf you guys are on about.




Was kinda trying to figure that out too.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Only time I ever needed to switch was on a boss, and it wasn't very often. At least it's not as intrusive as it was in 13, but I digress.





Badalight said:


> I've only talked about the sequel, not the original.



You are saying not as much as the 1st yet you aren't talking about FF13? 

Wtf...

Yeah........... Why claim can play the whole game without switching if you haven't even played it? If gonna troll, take lessons from Krory.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> My baby cousin in grade 2 can make rather convincing arguments for the moon being made out of cheese so...


No. Kids are thick as shit.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering why Lee was called out. Hadn't even posted on that last page.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth, that would be like saying the world is round, that an apple will fall from a tree when its stem breaks, that Esua has terrible taste.

You don't tell a person to breath, because they already know.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You are saying not as much as the 1st yet you aren't talking about FF13?
> 
> Wtf...
> 
> Yeah........... Why claim can play the whole game without switching if you haven't even played it? If gonna troll, take lessons from Krory.



I think you misunderstood. I meant the paradigm shift in 13-2 was faster paced and less intrusive to the battle than it was in 13.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's some sagely advise, Badalight.

Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Classic deflection.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

If I don't someone will disagree with me?

Oh no.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh it's not about anyone disagreeing with you.

It's more like annoying white noise in the background.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> If I don't someone will disagree with me?
> 
> Oh no.



Yes.

Oh no indeed.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

On a lighter note everyone...

There's still hope for XIII-3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Classic Krory.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Where's that overused emote at again...
> 
> 
> 
> found it



Things that are on the list of things that are better to talk about than 13,13-2,13-3.


Fraust said:


> Your campaign has been shut down.



I can't stop man I can't stop it's going to kill me.
[insert cookie monster vomiting smilie here]


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Oh fuck outta here with tha- Just 'cause I like you I'm gonna give you the exact stats.
> 
> 13 hours clocked. Episode 4.
> 
> ...



Damn, everyone seems to be boosting the shit out of RAV and COM for Serah and Noel respectively. Everyone keeps telling me that Serah is a shit medic though. Noel supposedly has more Medic spells. I regret boosting Serah's medic role. 

I'll post my stats when I eventually pop FFXIII-2 in. 

I want to finish playing this but I got SCV on my mind like all the time. I was at work thinking about SCV. I need to play SCV. Might squeeze some FFXIII-2 in a bit though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

"My eyes are too far apart and I have down syndrome"


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> "My eyes are too far apart and I have down syndrome"



He absolutely looks like a lesbian.


@Esu: Does he? That sucks since I hate controlling medics and I control Noel... might have to, though. Fucking monster med has Raise, but the AI NEVER uses Raise so I don't get it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Puberty hit Hope like a brick to the face.

Would explain why it's flat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn, everyone seems to be boosting the shit out of RAV and COM for Serah and Noel respectively. Everyone keeps telling me that Serah is a shit medic though. Noel supposedly has more Medic spells. I regret boosting Serah's medic role.
> 
> I'll post my stats when I eventually pop FFXIII-2 in.
> 
> I want to finish playing this but I got SCV on my mind like all the time. I was at work thinking about SCV. I need to play SCV. Might squeeze some FFXIII-2 in a bit though.



So does Pyrrha feel just like Sophy?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn, everyone seems to be boosting the shit out of RAV and COM for Serah and Noel respectively. Everyone keeps telling me that Serah is a shit medic though. Noel supposedly has more Medic spells. I regret boosting Serah's medic role.
> 
> I'll post my stats when I eventually pop FFXIII-2 in.
> 
> I want to finish playing this but I got SCV on my mind like all the time. I was at work thinking about SCV. I need to play SCV. Might squeeze some FFXIII-2 in a bit though.



I have both set up for Com and Rav equally cuz you never fucking know. While Serah has Sab and Noel with Syn. Both have Med cuz I'm not that retarded to leave that job to one person.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Puberty hit Hope like a brick to the face.
> 
> Would explain why it's flat.



The most interesting plot development thus far. I take it the brick is the final boss.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually think Hope looks like one of those twins from Disney channel who's names escape me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually think Hope looks like one of those twins from Disney channel who's names escape me.



Zack & Cody


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

I only need more than one med if I'm "under-leveled" then I fight for ten minutes and I'm good to go. I feel like once Cura becomes available the game will go from barely any challenge to easier than making cereal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Spiderman would improve this game so much, but then so would a lot of things.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Spiderman would improve this game so much, but then so would a lot of things.


Final Fantasy steals ideas.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So does Pyrrha feel just like Sophy?


Pyrrha feels somewhat like Sophitia and Cass, but with some variations on some key Soph/Cass moves. Now Pyrrha Omega pretty much feels just like Sophy...but with some newer moves obviously.

So if you want to play Sophitia....pick Pyrrha Omega.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have both set up for Com and Rav equally cuz you never fucking know. While Serah has Sab and Noel with Syn. Both have Med cuz I'm not that retarded to leave that job to one person.



Your shit sounds similar to mines, except with the lack of MED role for Noel. I went for Accessory points for my recent bonus. Don't care if people say Acc is useless, I want to use more than one, or hell, use a better accessory that isn't Iron or Rune Bangle.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't come across a single useful Accessory. They were so useful last game, and now... a bunch of % signs associated with shit that I never even come across and that doesn't do much anyway.

HP, Magic, or Strength is all that matters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Spiderman would improve this game so much, but then so would a lot of things.



Spiderman, Smooth Criminal Michael Jackson, House, and  Tony Montana are your new party members, would you like this?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Spiderman, Smooth Criminal Michael Jackson, House, and  Tony Montana are your new party members, would you like this?



Switch Tony Montana with Stephen Colbert and I'll take it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Spiderman, Smooth Criminal Michael Jackson, House, and  Tony Montana are your new party members, would you like this?



Off Course       .


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh and Sephiroth, I bet you on SCVI, alpha Pat will be fully replacing Setsuka (and regular Pat). His battojutsu is his "true" style. He sucks at using his mom's skills (story wise), which Z.W.E.I. tells him in his face. Supposedly, he was trained in Istanbul after Rothion passed away when he was 15 by Setsuka and is very good at it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Switch Tony Montana with Stephen Colbert and I'll take it.



I prefer Jon Stewart.


Sephiroth said:


> Spiderman, Smooth Criminal Michael Jackson, House, and  Tony Montana are your new party members, would you like this?



Hell yea!
 I'd buy it.
It'd buy 3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Final Fantasy steals ideas.





Also why do people settle for the cheap imitation (House) when they can just get the real thing (Holmes)?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

I like Stephen Colbert 'cause he is the best troll in the world. Second is Krory, then Esubutt.


And I like House.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Because House is cool.

EDIT: Faulbutt, I'm not a troll.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also why do people settle for the cheap imitation (House) when they can just get the real thing (Holmes)?



I've never watched House. Are you talking about Cumberbatch Holmes?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also why do people settle for the cheap imitation (House) when they can just get the real thing (Holmes)?



Personally would prefer the doctor over them.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Personally would prefer the doctor over them.



The Doctor doesn't have anything to do with this. It's between a man and his inferior clone.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Just throw in Sherlock and 9th Doctor then, dream party.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I've never watched House. Are you talking about Cumberbatch Holmes?



I'm talking about Holmes in general since House is just a cheap imitation of him.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Just throw in Sherlock and 9th Doctor then, dream party.



Christopher Eccleston was cool and all but David Tennant and Matt Smith are pro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Just throw in Sherlock and 9th Doctor then, dream party.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm talking about Holmes in general since House is just a cheap imitation of him.



Oh I see, Hugh Laurie is pretty cool though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Christopher Eccleston was cool and all but David Tennant and Matt Smith are pro.



Actually I meant 10th. :sweat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually I meant 10th. :sweat


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Oh I see, Hugh Laurie is pretty cool though.



Of course he is.

But House is boring.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh and Sephiroth, I bet you on SCVI, alpha Pat will be fully replacing Setsuka (and regular Pat). His battojutsu is his "true" style. He sucks at using his mom's skills (story wise), which Z.W.E.I. tells him in his face. Supposedly, he was trained in Istanbul after Rothion passed away when he was 15 by Setsuka and is very good at it.



I see, but aren't they both done with fighting forever? 

Pyrrha using Nightmare powers in the future might be interesting though, she is malfested now and immortal right?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

yo gnome

how's SAO

besides life changing


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> yo gnome
> 
> how's SAO
> *
> besides life changing*



Life changing, In two ways. That's more ways than I thought I had.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I see, but aren't they both done with fighting forever?
> 
> Pyrrha using Nightmare powers in the future might be interesting though, she is malfested now and immortal right?



I think Pyrrha Omega would be her main style personally in a future SC, just minus the evil. By the end of the story Pyrrha should be used to fighting now. You know they are going to make some new conflict that makes them get involved again. Maybe Tira is going to fuck with Pyrrha again. No way is Namco going to make new characters and not use them. I see Pyrrha developing into another Sophitia character wise while Pat is going to end up like Sieg prolly.

Although, Pyrrha was technically a malfested for awhile now since she was a kid when she was exposed to the Soul Edge fragment by Tira. Its the reason Sophitia attempted to protect Soul Edge to save her life in SCIV. Her being immortal is unknown but...yes I predict so since Namco don't like aging bitches. 

Wonder if there would be some Pyrrha Omega hentai...you know, with the claws, doing a handjob.....yes my mind goes places.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wonder if there would be some Pyrrha Omega hentai...you know, with the claws, doing a handjob.....yes my mind goes places.



*sigh***


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Hadn't looked till now, but the claws are like armor and not the chicken feet I was expecting. 

It looks cool though, I may change my mind and main Omega Pyrrha, even if I found her initially annoying. She is little Sophitia after all and her design is near perfect.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Wait, you have SCV?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, you have SCV?



Notto yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2012)

SCV is probably the first SC i'm not going to get until it drops down in price. Too much shit changed for me to actively tolerate. 

Also to keep this thread on topic for once 



So yeah, i'm pretty sure this is how it will be


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

How much does XIII cost now 10$?
Will XIII-2 cost 11$ instead?
Man Dunno if I want to spend that extra dollar, I mean I could buy a candy bar or two packs of gum.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Older Hope is pretty cool. Much more tolerable now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also why do people settle for the cheap imitation (House) when they can just get the real thing (Holmes)?



Cause house is the man. Holmes is good too though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Cause house is the man. Holmes is good too though.



House is no good anymore, it should had ended with a 5th season. I completely lost interest in the 5th or 4rth tought.
Also wasnt conquering Cody the finishing line?

Sherlock holmes rocks because it's the real deal.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Cody?

And Season 6 is the best season.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2012)

I've only seen up to the part he went to the mental house. I enjoy it as a show I can pick up any time and get a  good laugh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

House gives me a good laugh when I need to be entertained. Thats about it though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How much does XIII cost now 10$?
> Will XIII-2 cost 11$ instead?
> Man Dunno if I want to spend that extra dollar, I mean I could buy a candy bar or two packs of gum.



$20 at the store. XIII-2 was like $58.


----------



## Seraphine (Feb 2, 2012)

I never understood this complaint of pressing X.  That's basically how you play most RPG's.  

Also, this isn't the first RPG to have auto-battle and it's entirely optional.

If anything, Final Fantasy 12 played more itself.  You could set up gambits and leave it there over-night for the game to beat a boss battle for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Auto battle is a nice feature.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

Seraphine said:


> I never understood this complaint of pressing X.  That's basically how you play most RPG's.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first RPG to have auto-battle and it's entirely optional.
> 
> If anything, Final Fantasy 12 played more itself.  You could set up gambits and leave it there over-night for the game to beat a boss battle for you.



SMT1 & 2 had a auto-battle option way back on the SNES. This is not a bad thing since this game sends wave after wave of enemies (like 6 at a time) every several steps or so.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

A grown up Kula D! pek

I'll post my stuff in a few. I need a monster to replace Cait Sith. I found some more Medics but they have low health. Fuck Medic monsters.

And why did you list no names for your monsters?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

I like to fly through my first "playthrough" in games. Then I grind and beast on any side stuff. I wonder if everyone gets the same ending the first time through? And then you get the other endings based on what you do?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

that's not kula esura...


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I like to fly through my first "playthrough" in games. Then I grind and beast on any side stuff. I wonder if everyone gets the same ending the first time through? And then you get the other endings based on what you do?


Most of the Paradox Endings are only unlockable after you beat the game.



zenieth said:


> that's not kula esura...



I know. I can tell because its a Raidou set and because the artwork looks like its from Kazuma Kaneko.

But the appearance of that lady is quite similar to Kula D, cept she has no red eyes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww man, I got charged for Netflix. I wanted to cancel it for Hulu Plus. It got more animes on it, even newer ones like Freezing.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol paying for shows, movies, or anime. Prehistoric methods.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lol paying for shows, movies, or anime. Prehistoric methods.



Its convenient. 

As long as the prices aren't outrageous I don't mind really...until I get some more HDD space and better internet connections that is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2012)

None of yous have a chocobo yet


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

I just said I did a few pages ago. I have three of them (for some odd reason).


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, I don't think I want Hulu Plus now. A lot of the animes I wanted to watch aren't supported on PS3. Fuck that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

I had three of them as well. Released two of them and infused the other.

Serendipity is stupid as fuck, though. Unless there's some ridiculous weapon or something crazy useful to win there I'm not gonna waste my time. Trying to remake Gold Saucer, lol.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh will the PSN come back up already god fucking dammit!? I want to redeem my codes Gamestop tried to withheld from me from my preorder. 

Genji Bow and Serah's alt.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol, the Genji Bow is the most worthless weapon ever made. And the costume is uglier than the original.

I feel like I'll have 1000 in this game before Ezio's costume gets released. :/


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude the Genji Bow becomes obsolete at like 7 or 8 hours I think. It's the second weapon I used and quickly replaced it.

And now I'm focusing on HP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

friend how you not gonna watch freezing already?

Though manga is better to me anyways.

Edit: NTR doujin on this already? Called it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Esura, how's your waifu doing?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Freezing manga is better, but not by much. They're both retarded besides well drawn ecchi.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you checked out spoilers for future chapters? Shit starts to get real because of chiffon. She shows why she is called the monster.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

@esura At least read the manga if you can't watch it. I love Im dal young's works, thats why I'm hyped on freezing and his others projects.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

I swear, Noel's a walking History major. And he's supposed to be a Hunter.

He's a JRPG version of The Doctor and Serah's Rose but with a sword bow.





> Final Fantasy XIII-2: Doctor Who
> 
> - Noel Kreiss: last of his kind from the the future who no one understands, travels back in time and gains a female companion
> 
> - Serah Farron: the female companion







> Now listen to the background music for a bit and skip to the 4:00 mark and listen a bit more.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDi7E-lP8Xk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



> If you're a Doctor Who fan like myself, that might sound a bit familiar and to me, it sounds a lot like this song "Onwards" from the 5th season of the new Doctor Who series:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEEJV3Ecwps&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

there are times when I wish I could punch the internet in the face.

This is one of those times.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also why do people settle for the cheap imitation (House) when they can just get the real thing (Holmes)?



Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

My FFXIII-2 game so far....

Serah

Str - 146
Mag - 335

Commando - lv. 50
Ravager - lv. 57
Sentinel - lv. 31
Saboteur - lv. 20
Synergist - lv 10
Medic - lv. 30

Noel

Str - 310
Mag - 151

Commando - lv. 56
Ravager - lv. 30
Sentinel - lv. 31
Saboteur - lv. 18
Synergist - lv 28
Medic - lv. 35 

Monsters

Cait Sith Lv. 30 Medic (haven't found a decent Sent replacement)

Str - 65
Mag - 114

Chocobo Lv. 38 Commando

Str - 209
Mag - 129

Flanbanero Lv. 28 Ravager

Str - 154
Mag - 343


I just got done with 400AF Academia.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2012)

Your team softer than a pillow. You won't manage with those weak as monsters for much longer I don't think. Unless you're on easy.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Your team softer than a pillow. You won't manage with those weak as monsters for much longer I don't think. Unless you're on easy.



No, I'm on normal.

My Flanbanero and Chocobo as well as my team has been destroying enemies left and right. If that team is softer than a pillow than these enemies in this game is absolute shit. Only difficult part in the game for me so far was the Archeylye Steep so I started grinding. I took down Caius in Oerba in less than a minute and everyone act like he was the hardest boss so far.

I am looking for some stronger monsters though. I have a bunch of monsters (I'm full of them) actually but I'm not sure which ones I should actually invest in.

I've been taking advatange of stat boosts certain roles on large nodes give you, which is why my stuff is all over the place. Once I get to 60 in RAV and COM for Serah and Noel respectively I'll start working on their other main roles.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Your team softer than a pillow. You won't manage with those weak as monsters for much longer I don't think. Unless you're on easy.



Isn't this game piss easy though?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Da fuck people, you making me think bout returning my copy....


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

Why                     ?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

Poison against Caius is ridiculous. Every other boss being immune is pretty stupid, but at the same time you don't need it. But I agree, Sab is useless, Syn is extra useless without Haste, and I don't use Sen since Med saves time.

I'm hoping the final boss, which I'll fight tomorrow, isn't a series of strung together bosses without a checkpoint, though. I'm not a fan of stupid deaths leading to restarting an entire battle. Orphan and his insta-death moves were annoying.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard the final boss is just one giant difficulty spike. Much harder than Orphan (and every other boss in the game) from what I'm hearing.

Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

My new monster better help me out.

Main thing I don't want to happen is he attacks too fast and his attacks either stop me attacking or knock me into the air.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Orphan hard?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

I am guessing there are different difficulty settings, right?


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Just normal and easy. 

Unless this is like the first RPG you have ever played in life, stick with Normal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

That's why Tales games are so awesome.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Abyss was easy, at least much of it I played was. So was Symphonia. I'm expecting Graces F to be easy too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Abyss was easy, at least much of it I played was. So was Symphonia. I'm expecting Graces F to be easy too.



They have multiple difficulties.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It has multiple difficulties.



Oh...that's what you meant.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

No new game+ for FFXIII-2?


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

No new game but there is a bunch of other stuff you can do like getting alternate endings (which you can only do end game), getting the secret ending, revisit areas you have been to unlock newer ones and get all the fragments and stuff. You could also "reset" chapters to get something or something.

All I know is, from what I'm hearing, FFXIII-2 has the best post game stuff in a FF game to date.

The way this game is set up, you don't need a new game plus anyway.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No new game+ for FFXIII-2?



There is sorta, especially since after unlocking the first ending gives you the Paradox endings. Based on the Live Triggers you picked, you get different endings. Plus the final ending for collecting all the fragments.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> All I know is, from what I'm hearing, FFXIII-2 has the best post game stuff in a FF game to date.



Oh shit, got hype again.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm reading up on the Paradox endings and it seems they're going the Nier route with this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> All I know is, from what I'm hearing, FFXIII-2 has the best post game stuff in a FF game to date.


I believe 12 has that title.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe they shoulda' put a bit more focus on _actual_ game stuff, then.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Can you really call 12's stuff post game stuff?

Cause you can do all that absurd shit from pretty much jump street and forget what the fuck the plot was for  two days. 

Hunts are a hell of a drug.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Can you really call 12's stuff post game stuff?
> 
> Cause you can do all that absurd shit from pretty much jump street and forget what the fuck the plot was for  two days.
> 
> Hunts are a hell of a drug.


I'll just say it's post game anyway FF13-2 doesn't deserve the title.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Do 13-2's hunts finally have interesting stories to them or is it all select monster to kill?

Cause that's a reason I freaking hated 13's hunts.

That shit doesn't compare to facing down an ice dragon that escaped a millenia old fortress or fighting a giant insect dragon on a cruise liner.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Dunno if it could have all been called post game content since most of it you could do during the actual game. Hunts/Rare Monsters, Getting all the Espers, Fishing, Sky Pirate's Den thingy, Final Weapons, Sunstone Side Quest, could be mostly done during the story.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

I did all of that shit instead of the story.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't blame you, the story was so fucking politically convoluted it hurt my head. And the fact that there was hardly any character development. Maybe sans Basch....and maybe Balthier.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

It was a really simple choice

on one hand - Politics

On the other hand - Go run out into the middle of a savannah that some old crazy man told you there might be a god dragon


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Do 13-2's hunts finally have interesting stories to them or is it all select monster to kill?
> 
> Cause that's a reason I freaking hated 13's hunts.
> 
> That shit doesn't compare to facing down an ice dragon that escaped a millenia old fortress or fighting a giant insect dragon on a cruise liner.



I'm not sure if they're Hunts. I know there's a Gold Saucer 2.0 called Serendipity, they actually brought back Chocobo racing.

Though technically your main side quest is collecting Fragments.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember I spent hours on this one hunt called Yiazmet (sp?) in 12, and was bout to get him down in bout another 10 min, and my brother walked in tripped over the power cables and lost power.....Good times, I have one less brother now, but 1 year later i decided to go back and beat that bastard. I heard there was a harder mark than that, and I gave up.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

fuck chocobo racing because fuck chocobo breathing

that shit was the worst part of Gold Saucer.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Yiazamat wasn't hard, he was just unbelievably freaking long.

Like the hell wyrm.

I remember spending a fucking day on those two. EACH

Never felt threatened, just unbelievably bored as I smacked it in the face.

Oh yeah another thing I liked about 12 was the bestiary

they had such bitchin lore. Even the most mundane of zombies had swag backstory.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It was a really simple choice
> 
> on one hand - Politics
> 
> On the other hand - Go run out into the middle of a savannah that some old crazy man told you there might be a god dragon



Oh yea didn't 12 have this chest thing going on where you had to not open and then find those chests at a certain point?
"Zodiac Killer

There are four areas of treasure chests that are connected to the Zodiac Spear, and if any of them are opened, the spear will not appear.

(1) In the "low town" directly in front of old Dalan's place.

(2) The treasure coffers in the cellars' southeast corner.

(3) The treasure coffers in the Confiscatory. This is after you recover your lost equipment in the Nalbina dungeons.

(4) There is a huge stash of sixteen treasure chests at the eastern point of Vaddu Strand (Phon Coast Region). If you have opened any of the previous chests, you only receive Gil. But the Zodiac Spear bestows 150 attack and 8 evasion."
That was awesome.
[YOUTUBE]EoVjQv_FaSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> fuck chocobo racing because fuck chocobo breathing
> 
> that shit was the worst part of Gold Saucer.



The basketball game and the Arm Wrestling game.

I had no prob with Chocobo racing. Used that with Chocobo raising (though that was a mission and a half), ???, Profit!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

That's why I consider chocobo racing Bullshit

because I had to chocobo raise and fuck that noise I'm not a farmer.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Yiazamat wasn't hard, he was just unbelievably freaking long.
> 
> Like the hell wyrm.
> 
> ...



Well it prob wasn't for a person that was over leveled for it. I was only like 40 or something doing it, can't remember the level.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

I was just disappointed in them because every other hunt was a bitch and a half

You had to be a man going up against those shits and some of them

Like world's strongest dinosaur gave no fucks when it was wrecking your day.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That's why I consider chocobo racing Bullshit
> 
> because I had to chocobo raise and fuck that noise I'm not a farmer.



We all know the real reason for GS.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zVR5Ba47g8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

game of kings.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Honestly 12 had a lot to be the best FF game

great side quests
Bitching lore
gambits are god send
largest world, and real world not that regular half assed early FF style

but then it had to have
that fucking dull story
a cast with less development than most other casts.
license boards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Yiazamat wasn't hard, he was just unbelievably freaking long.
> 
> Like the hell wyrm.
> 
> ...



Used to go around killing the same enemy till I got the extra stuff for the bestiary for hours. Then those monsters you need to do specific things to find the hunt monsters or spawn things like level 99 chocobos
Then there's the fact you can put every-buff on your party members put them away and keep them forever till they fight again for a long period of time.
The fact that it has nearly every damn spell in the FF series.
Shit man just needs an HD and some more hunts added.


zenieth said:


> Honestly 12 had a lot to be the best FF game
> 
> great side quests
> Bitching lore
> ...



It did have the whole journey aspect to it games huge, so many secrets.
Meh if Square tried to give it a story it would have been worse better the way it is.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought after Vayne we'd have gotten Rozarria

hunts reset to zero

More Al-cid

Fighting gods and not shitty politicians

twice the open world, more time to say fucking A

edit: Another thing that irked me was that almost every side character was leaps and bounds more interesting than the main party.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

XII would have been so much better if it was colorful and flashy like Tactics. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8LZcsHyqwI8[/YOUTUBE]
Look at this shit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shit man just needs an HD and some more hunts added.



Preach on brah. +rep


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I thought after Vayne we'd have gotten Rozarria
> 
> hunts reset to zero
> 
> ...



Balthier was the best character out of the bunch. By FAR. The rest can go diaf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Fran must live also.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Fran must live also.



Fran just agreed with w/o Balthier said.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fran just agreed with w/o Balthier said.



The smart thing to do?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 3, 2012)

So is XIII-2 any good, better than the original? Any smart comments like it's not hard to be better than XIII will be ignored (I liked the game) before anyone says one.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 3, 2012)

So... I am one of the few who found XIII to be very enjoyable in its own right, so naturally I picked XIII-2 up. 

No need to stir up any debate, I'm just asking an honest and harmless question, but is it just me or is XIII-2 bloody terrible? 

Perhaps not _bloody terrible_, but it really failed to capture me in every respect.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 3, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> So... I am one of the few who found XIII to be very enjoyable in its own right, so naturally I picked XIII-2 up.
> 
> No need to stir up any debate, I'm just asking an honest and harmless question, but is it just me or is XIII-2 bloody terrible?



I am also another who truly enjoyed XIII, If I may ask what's bad about XIII-2? Thinking of getting it.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 3, 2012)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I am also another who truly enjoyed XIII, If I may ask what's bad about XIII-2? Thinking of getting it.



Maybe I'm too quick to judge since I've yet to complete the story, but I'm near the end of it anyway. These are just my personal opinions, so don't take offense if you're an XIII-2 lover.

1. The story. It's a tad too short, but I can live with that if it were good. If it were good. So far the story has completely failed to captivate me - failed to make me empathise with the characters; failed to excite me regarding what was to come; failed to be much of a story at all. So far I don't feel myself growing any affection for the characters. XIII was no masterpiece, but it at least had an enjoyable story which builded up fairly decently with many noteworthy epic moments. XIII-2 has been utterly bland so far, with a less-than-promising concept executed poorly to make the overall effect even worse for me.

2. I'm not sure why exactly, but I can't seem to enjoy the battling. It's an improved form of the battle system in XIII (which I really loved) but for some reason it just doesn't have the same thrill and fluidity XIII had - I suspect this is because of the monsters, but I'm not too sure. Or perhaps, it is the fact that you are restricted to two human characters, and your last team member is a monster - sorry but that idea is not one I like, I very much prefer human team mates in the same fashion as XIII. Also, I find the character leveling interface of XIII to be a lot more wieldy personally.

3. The graphics are less amazing compared to XIII, but still good. No big issue there.

4. I understand that SE has geared XIII-2 towards giving players more freedom, but this 'freedom' feels quite illusionary to me. The locales are mostly just restricted maps and they just don't succeed at satiating the exploration they're meant to satiate. Also, it may be nice to have the option of side quests and all, but I think that should always come second - the story being the focus. For XIII-2 I feel as if the story has been utterly neglected, and for someone like me who plays RPGs for their story, XIII-2 just doesn't cut it for me.

All in all, I just can't bring myself to like XIII-2 much even though I'm actually trying to like it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Just buy 12 instead.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

As I walk into the final boss/scene, this game just got awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> So... I am one of the few who found XIII to be very enjoyable in its own right, so naturally I picked XIII-2 up.
> 
> No need to stir up any debate, I'm just asking an honest and harmless question, but is it just me or is XIII-2 bloody terrible?
> 
> Perhaps not _bloody terrible_, but it really failed to capture me in every respect.





Shooting burst stream said:


> I am also another who truly enjoyed XIII, If I may ask what's bad about XIII-2? Thinking of getting it.



I'm liking 13-2 because it's not like 13. I hated how it was set up and overall. Could not care less for the characters. Serah and Noel is all I have to look at. I can make the characters have a brain and make 'em go derp in like a span of a minute thanks to Live Triggers.



> but it at least had an enjoyable story which builded up fairly decently with many noteworthy epic moments.



The game didn't start answering questions till like 20+ hours in. XIII-2 gives you the decency at least to start asking from jump street, not to mention the buzzwords in-verse that gets thrown around, gets explained in story when introduced as opposed to leave the rest to the datalogs.



> Also, I find the character leveling interface of XIII to be a lot more wieldy personally.



Dunno how since you have no free reign on the Crystarium.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Is "Live Triggers" just another word for dialogue choices?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty much

but they're connected to buttons

Innovation!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

I like how one minute they give you an option of asking about the situation at hand and the next minute ask the Moogle's opinion and get a completely random answer.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

I found out Chocolina is the Chocobo chick in Sazh's hair...no lie. In one of these fragments it states that Dazh named the Chocobo chick Chocolina cause its a female Chocobo.

How the fuck is that possible?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't berieve you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

> How the fuck is that possible?



Short answer? Shenanigans.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't berieve you.



Don't care if you do, just stating what I read.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't care if you do, just stating what I read.



I know it's true, but I don't want to believe you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Chocolina defies time & space. She is a Time Lord.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I found out Chocolina is the Chocobo chick in Sazh's hair...no lie. In one of these fragments it states that Dazh named the Chocobo chick Chocolina cause its a female Chocobo.
> 
> How the fuck is that possible?



A human and chocobo had sex and she was the result. Simple answer right there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Reminds me of the rabbit from Tenchi Muyo.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

I couldn't beat the final boss.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I couldn't beat the final boss.



Told you. 


And now I want to know how the fuck did Chocolina become humanoid? The chocobo chick always looked like a fucking mini chocobo when it popped out of Sazh hair.

Then again, Sazh and Dajh are missing (literally, no character in game knows where they are at)...and there is Sazh story DLC coming out eventually so...yeah.....


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

I know where Sazh and Dajh are at actually.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, so they do show up? Cool.

They better not take too long with this DLC though. I want more story DLC and I hope it clears up the ending, as I'm actually starting to like this story so far.

I'm at Academia 4XX AF right now and I think I'm overpowered, Noel and Serah wise. My monsters are starting to get raped though. Once they die I don't even bother reviving them and just stick with Noel and Serah. They are that G now. Aside from two roles I've slightly neglected they have all the abilites and their ultimate abilities from the RAV and COM bonus.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the strongest Com in the game, but none of the materials to level him up. It sucks 'cause I'm gonna try the final boss again right now maybe up to three times then get off if I fail. Would really like some Chichu helpin' me out.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats actually my issue with my current party of monsters. They are at rank 3 and I have jack shit to level them with.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Chocolina defies time & space. She is a Time Lord.



I swear she is. When she first pops up in the Bresha Ruins? Ok. In a different Ruins several years later? Maybe, but still haven't aged a day. 200 years into the future in Oerba where time/space has fucked up so bad that it looks like your in outer space while standing in a desert town yet she's there.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

She is the Paradox in Sazh and Dajh's DLC story, bet you moneyz.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

4 stars... damn it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, the ending started out pretty good... then became a clusterfuck of nonsense.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh Japan.....

 Always with the bestiality.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wow, Caius actually managed to kick my ass.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

Just stop playing. Get off an proceed to be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Just stop playing. Get off an proceed to be ashamed of yourself.



How about no.

Anyway, almost 9 hours in.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Serah:

STR: 92
MAG: 171
HP: 998
5 ATB

Com: Lvl 22
Rav: Lvl 46
Sent: Lvl 02
Sab: Lvl 09
Med: 20

Noel:

STR: 136
MAG: 128
HP: 1198
5 ATB

Com: Lvl 27
Rav: Lvl 50
Sent: Lvl 04
Syn: Lvl 03
Med: Lvl 15

Cait Sith:

Lvl 23
STR: 39
MAG: 97
ATB: 3
HP: 611

Zwerg Scandroid:

Lvl 27
STR: 181
MAG: 196
ATB: 4
HP: 1612

Some dragon from way back I named Crumpet:

Lvl 21
STR: 175
MAG: 65
HP: 1695
ATB: 4


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I found out Chocolina is the Chocobo chick in Sazh's hair...no lie. In one of these fragments it states that Dazh named the Chocobo chick Chocolina cause its a female Chocobo.
> 
> How the fuck is that possible?



The more I hear this shit

the more I think fuck it I'm better off just buying a bag of weed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm still wrapping my head around the whole "changing the future changes the past" schtick. Even Serah and Noel were like WTF.

Serah: How does that even make sense?
Noel: Damn if I know.



> The more I hear this shit
> 
> the more I think fuck it I'm better off just buying a bag of weed.



I think smoking weed while playing would make the story much more sense. At least this beats the whole l'Cie business.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm still wrapping my head around the whole "changing the future changes the past" schtick. Even Serah and Noel were like WTF.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 3, 2012)

i rented this, did i make a bad decision?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> i rented this, did i make a bad decision?



I think it's at least worth a rent.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

I think gameplay wise it's more than worth a rent. Story wise, it's not even worth reading about.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCZXWBFOQTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



That's when you kill Ocelot right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's when you kill Ocelot right?



That was snake killing Noel and Serah


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

Songs I like from this game.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Fully expected to click the spoiler and have it say "none". You disappoint me Fraust.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

What can I say, I'm a complicated beast.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Hot chicks in your sig, all is good.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Amber Heard and Melanie Iglesias.

I think people won't mind that it takes up an obnoxious amount of space since they're physically perfect.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think gameplay wise it's more than worth a rent. Story wise, it's not even worth reading about.



I like the story so far, and it actually makes sense to me so far.

I like when you load your game from Continue they show a "Previously on Final Fantasy XIII-2" stuff like TV shows.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it's hilarious and pathetic how they tried to make Caius theme sound like a wanabe sephiroth. pfft, this JRPG was completely targeted towards otaku anime fans... In Aesthetic design at least anyways.

I still think this bitch would had been a thousand times better:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I think it's hilarious and pathetic how they tried to make Caius theme sound like a wanabe sephiroth. pfft, this JRPG was completely targeted towards otaku anime fans... In Aesthetic design at least anyways.
> 
> I still think this bitch would had been a thousand times better:



If only they didn't kill her off so soon.



> this JRPG was completely targeted towards otaku anime fans...



Like FF hasn't been like that, or any JRPG, for ages.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Enjoying something and it being good are two different things. I enjoy Dynasty Warriors for example.

I enjoyed the journey through the game, but it was such a bad take on time travel. You want time travel done right? Steins;Gate. They do a lot of the same things, but in a way that actually makes sense. 

"Changing the future changes the past" makes no sense. Probably my biggest gripe with the game's "logic" or attempt at some.

I will praise the game on a few things: Caius's ideals were noble and respectable. Some bosses having actual purpose, even if they are still just giant creatures, is a huge plus to me; it's not just "oh, there's a giant thing in our way... gotta go through it" but rather "this thing is causing a paradox in another time because when it does *this* *so and so* occurs." Gave meaning to otherwise useless creatures unlike every other JRPG. Something that happened in the ending made me quite happy and I hope it stays that way in the true ending.... though I know it won't. If the game was good, the cliffhanger would've been really cool.

The "Previously on..." is only good when 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fang





 dubs it.

The main thing that bugged me about the dialogue in the game wasn't actually what they were saying, but the fact that they repeated themselves over and over and over throughout the game, sometimes even in the same conversation:

God this one conversation with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning


 was killing me. They repeated almost word for word the same thing two or three times between all of them. Sometimes I wish it was just the translation fucking up, but their writing is really shit.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Well the future changes the past could work if you established that every future is a set event and that by changing said future they're actually not in the same timeline anymore and as such the past of that future isn't the past of the previous one's but SE isn't smart enough to consider that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm gonna call them World Lines since Steins;Gate > FF anyday.

If you're moving world lines by affecting whichever one you're in, then nothing is "changed," you're just moving to a different reality. In that case, all of XIII-2 is moot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Well the future changes the past could work if you established that every future is a set event and that by changing said future they're actually not in the same timeline anymore and as such the past of that future isn't the past of the previous one's but SE isn't smart enough to consider that.



They're working with a paradox effect. In a way this game is showing, space/time is overlapping the future with the past. So this is sorta correct, for FFXIII-2. And they do in fact show branching timelines. Such as alternate versions of previous areas, like Yaschas Massif 10 AF where you meet adult Hope. In this timeline, there's a massive eclipse going on. Due to weird time shit, it's located in another time. Once that was settled, an alternate version of Yaschas Massif, 1X AF, to show the same area and time, but an alternate version. This time, no eclipse.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

See that would be brilliantly bitter sweet.

They attain the world where the end of everything is averted. But they don't actually stop anything, they just sort of shift reality to a point where the inevitable isn't even a plausibility.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, but that means the original line and the end line are the same. Meaning every other place is a different line. They're not "changing" anything, they're just going back to the original line. I prefer "moving world lines" to "changing the past/future changes the future/past" logic any day.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2012)

The whole point of the whole Doctor Who centric time travel, other than getting to Valhalla to meet with Lightning, is too fix the fuck ups throughout time and maybe create a better future (which was Noel's ultimate reason anyhow, Sarah adopts this idea).


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Doesn't mean the world line version wouldn't have been leagues better

That'd have been Cavia tier of classy fuck you over to the player.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

@Raidou: My point is that if you're going to use the concept of traveling through time "lines," which you can't really make unparalleled, then that future will always exist in its own line. All Noel is doing is moving to Serah's original line (which is what she's trying to get back to). It's the basic idea of time travel.

@zen: Your first line is a double negative, which is more true. I'd rather a game confuse the player, but be logical and make sense than confuse the player AND the characters in the game and still not make sense. Noel didn't understand shit. It took until close to the very end for them to go "OOH!! That's what we were doing." Seriously.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate time travel plots.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Enjoying something and it being good are two different things.* I enjoy Dynasty Warriors for example.
> 
> I enjoyed the journey through the game, but it was such a bad take on time travel. You want time travel done right? Steins;Gate. They do a lot of the same things, but in a way that actually makes sense.
> 
> ...


No it isn't. I don't enjoy shit I don't think is good. Consider it flawed logic, whatever, but if I don't enjoy something I don't think its good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> No it isn't. I don't enjoy shit I don't think is good. Consider it flawed logic, whatever, but if I don't enjoy something I don't think its good.



You have never liked any bad games?


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You have never liked any bad games?



Nope. Any game I liked I considered good in some way shape or form. I could recognize its faults (if its something I actually consider a fault) but I will ultimately consider it good at the end.

Say FFXIII for example (yes I'm going there). Its a game with a few faults. Enjoyed it anyways and don't give a darn. Don't care its not like previous FFs, don't care. I liked it and therefore I don't give a shit what anyone else says (I respect their opinion though). Anyone who wants to say something negative about it my opinion can suck my dick. 

I'm feeling the same way about FFXIII-2 too. I'm liking everything about it. I'm not going to even debate about why I like it, I just do. Nothing is going to change my opinion on it. Anyone who respond to my opinion  with assholery can suck my dick.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 4, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> So... I am one of the few who found XIII to be very enjoyable in its own right, so naturally I picked XIII-2 up.
> 
> No need to stir up any debate, I'm just asking an honest and harmless question, but is it just me or is XIII-2 bloody terrible?
> 
> Perhaps not _bloody terrible_, but it really failed to capture me in every respect.


I liked XIII (once you actually got to Pulse, and could pit the team of your choice against various monsters, I had a blast), and wanted to see where the story would go next, so yes, I jumped at the chance of getting this game.

I was surprised in the beginning, the "training" battle between Lightning and Caius, wasn't prepared for the level of destruction that would unfold. So, even when it skipped over to Serah and Noel's beginner adventure, I kept playing.

I also looked forward to the "catch a monster, use it in battles". The time paradoxes threw me around a little, and I'm still not sure what I'm supposed to do what, when and where. Go through this level, find a fragment, open a gate, move on to next paradox.

But for whatever reason, it got so boring. I can battle the weakest monsters, and if I'm lucky, capture one of them with Feral link. Took me 7 minutes to finish a Behemoth in Yachas Massif (and it was pure luck that he didn't kill my poor Saboteur and Medic who insisted of hiding just behind the Sentinel). The hunt down gate fragment keys got tiresome quickly, and my characters just repeated themselves. "Lightning is stuck in the crystal, no she's alive, where is she, where is Valhalla, we'll get there soon enough, we just has to open enough gates.." But I preserved, and gave it another go.

And I failed to get into the game. Noel and Serah both bores me to death. I even wished to get control over Hope, whom I loathed in the first game, just to get away from them. And that's bad. 

I have a long way to go before I've mastered the monster master deal, and as for now, I don't have the patience to fight 20 battles just to get the items to raise a monster from level 21 to 22. (and I don't think it's a good idea to waste all my cash on monster objects at the store, either). Thus, with the exception of my somewhat trusty commando cat Fenrir, my other monsters are a little more than cannonfodder, who either hold the enemy off for 20 seconds, or reluctantly plays the role of medics along with Serah, while poor Noel either commandos or sentinels his way forward, depending on the situation.

And from what I've gathered, am I stuck with Noel and Serah as the only human characters to play with, or will I get Snow and Lightning too?

I really wanted to finish the game just to see where the story goes, but darn.. I can't get into it. Time paradoxes, replaying levels, the characters has either no more clue about where they're going than I have, then they do a 180 and knows stuff I can only imagine where they learned it, pick another option and change god knows what while hunting that last evasive artifact... maybe later.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 4, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I liked XIII (once you actually got to Pulse, and could pit the team of your choice against various monsters, I had a blast), and wanted to see where the story would go next, so yes, I jumped at the chance of getting this game.
> 
> I was surprised in the beginning, the "training" battle between Lightning and Caius, wasn't prepared for the level of destruction that would unfold. So, even when it skipped over to Serah and Noel's beginner adventure, I kept playing.
> 
> ...



My god, I thought I was the only one. I feel about the exact same way about XIII-2. I just finished the story (not out of true interest, I grinded through just so I could complete it), shan't spoil it for you but it does get a little better at the last two episodes. Just a little, though.

Unless I'm missing something, yes, you're stuck with Noel and Serah, and I hate that restriction - you can't deny that it's so underwhelming since FF XIII gave you six (Lightning, Snow, Sazh, Fang, Vanille, Hope) to choose from. The monster mechanic just doesn't make up for the lack of human characters, who play way, way better IMO.

I find the difficulty settings a little screwed up too. I play on normal difficulty, and I was defeating opponents in seconds - even on bosses, I took just minutes. It was so easy that I began to lose interest. The next thing I knew, I was being defeated in seconds once I got to the last parts of the game. I really think the progression curve could've been smoother too.

All in all, for no matter how much hate XIII gets, it still feels to me like a much more polished and enjoyable game than XIII-2.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy shit p2 talking about the future changing the past

Yukino and Maya are the prophets it's them


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

I do agree that FFXIII has much more polish to it, which saddens me somewhat about FFXIII-2. FFXIII-2 got some odd framedrops and slowdowns. Also, the Historia Crux loads quite a bit when going through places, hell the game loads quite a bit when you pop the damn game in at the Square Enix logo. 

I didn't think I would actually like this monster system before release but now I'm really enjoying it. People weren't kidding when they said you can break the system easy with monsters.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

At first I thought I was the only one who got "The future changes the past" stuff until Raidou posted. 

I read a few time traveling books and watched quite a few animes with time traveling so I'm used to this.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 4, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> My god, I thought I was the only one. I feel about the exact same way about XIII-2.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, yes, you're stuck with Noel and Serah, and I hate that restriction - you can't deny that it's so underwhelming since FF XIII gave you six (Lightning, Snow, Sazh, Fang, Vanille, Hope) to choose from.
> 
> It was so easy that I began to lose interest. The next thing I knew, I was being defeated in seconds once I got to the last parts of the game. I really think the progression curve could've been smoother too.


I can understand that feeling. When I browsed the net for details about this game, every article seems to hint that this game is a step up from its predecessor. Which baffled me.

I agree completely on the character part. I'll take those six over Serah and Noel anyday. The monster aspect still is fun, but they could have been trained just like humans, right? Maybe a bit slower. This whole "purchase to increase" removes some of the fun. Unless they gain something from battles too, I haven't noticed.

I'm not sure what they've done with the progression curve. Should have kept it the same as the original. Nice and easy. Then again, I expected a different upgrade system altogether.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I can understand that feeling. When I browsed the net for details about this game, every article seems to hint that this game is a step up from its predecessor. Which baffled me.
> 
> I agree completely on the character part. I'll take those six over Serah and Noel anyday. The monster aspect still is fun, but they could have been trained just like humans, right? Maybe a bit slower. This whole "purchase to increase" removes some of the fun. Unless they gain something from battles too, I haven't noticed.
> 
> I'm not sure what they've done with the progression curve. Should have kept it the same as the original. Nice and easy. Then again, I expected a different upgrade system altogether.



Quite a few people didn't like how linear the previous game was or the caps on the Crystarium. It was a non-issue for me. Previous FFs were always linear.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

The games pacing sucked. The story was crap. The voice acting was crap. The characters were lol. And Esura likes it.


Also. On the subject of time travel. I like the theory that the future can't be changed because all things in the present are already being felt by things done in the past, time travel affected or not.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome knows that the world line theory is swag.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

*Looks up World Line Theory*

Fuck yeah man, all that math and stuff.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

straight numerical


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey the voice acting of XIII wasnt bad at all; Lightning, Fang and Sazh had pretty good voice actors.

I want a dlc where you get to play as Lightning and fang, heh that would be loads of fking fun!


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, there is DLC coming that lets you play with Lightning.

And I fucking hate Academia 400AF with a passion. Enemies are retarded easy but there is too many of them motherfuckers. Its a good grinding spot though considering enemies give a considerable amounts of CP for such shitty C'ieths.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

^ I thought you were one of the DLC naysayers. ?


Suigetsu said:


> Hey the voice acting of XIII wasnt bad at all; Lightning, Fang and Sazh had pretty good voice actors.
> 
> I want a dlc where you get to play as Lightning and fang, heh that would be loads of fking fun!



Sazh was decent. Fang had an obviously fake Australian accent. And Lightnings crap dialogue didn't give much room to judge.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

I am a DLC hater, unless its for a game I like and its done well. Double standard whatever. I started dabbing in fighting game DLC too much so I don't really bitch about DLC anymore as I'm part of the problem now. 

Lightning and Amodar Colliseum DLC is priced $2.99. Not bad.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

The only ones who do DLC wrong are Activision and Capcom. Otherwise they're pretty consistently fair priced.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> No it isn't. I don't enjoy shit I don't think is good. Consider it flawed logic, whatever, but if I don't enjoy something I don't think its good.



Let me rephrase myself. Subjective =/= Objective.

Then if you use the argument "What makes objective rules absolute?" the answer is the fact that entertainment was created by man, these art forms were created by man, so the way man has determined what is good for hundreds, sometimes thousands of years, are absolute rules.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Objectivism>Subjectivism.

Subjectivism just allows people to be nihilistic assholes.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a nihilistic asshole a lot of the time, especially in debates about reality, nature and existence, but when it comes to things that were created by man objectivity is the way to go.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd rather be sympathetic and wrong then to end up a nihilistic asshole.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The only ones who do DLC wrong are Activision and Capcom. Otherwise they're pretty consistently fair priced.



You forgot one....Arc System Works. 



Fraust said:


> Let me rephrase myself. Subjective =/= Objective.
> 
> Then if you use the argument "What makes objective rules absolute?" the answer is the fact that entertainment was created by man, these art forms were created by man, so the way man has determined what is good for hundreds, sometimes thousands of years, are absolute rules.


Objectivity doesn't matter to me. It doesn't exactly makes ones opinion any more valid or invalid. Shit if we go by that, COD series are objectively the greatest game in existing considering how many people are buying it and love it.

Example, continuing from the other thread. Lost Odyssey. Its a flop, and its was primarily considered an average RPG by many. I remember you stating you feel its the greatest RPG this gen. Many, many people will disagree with that but it doesn't make what you feel about that game any less valid.

I've actually been thinking about subjectivity and objectivity for awhile, particularly for reviewing (I plan to go back into reviewing) and its pointless to even try. Entertainment media is one thing that's hard to try and be objective about and its no wonder many reviewers don't even bother.

EDIT: I don't know if that's what you meant when I think about. I may have misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> You forgot one....Arc System Works.



Who? Remember, I don't play crap.


Also, this thread:
[YOUTUBE]yTSKU0FgZts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Objectivity doesn't matter to me. It doesn't exactly makes ones opinion any more valid or invalid. Shit if we go by that, COD series are objectively the greatest game in existing considering how many people are buying it and love it.


High sales doesn't mean objectively well made. Sometimes something made well may not sell well and the opposite. COD's sales are irrelevant.



> Example, continuing from the other thread. Lost Odyssey. Its a flop, and its was primarily considered an average RPG by many. I remember you stating you feel its the greatest RPG this gen. Many, many people will disagree with that but it doesn't make what you feel about that game any less valid.


If it was named Final Fantasy, I promise you it would've been rated better. Meaning, a lot of the places that rate games are biased and change their otherwise fair, objective ratings based on seniority or popularity (COD, Gears, Halo vs. other shooters with equal story quality).



> I've actually been thinking about subjectivity and objectivity for awhile, particularly for reviewing (I plan to go back into reviewing) and its pointless to even try. Entertainment media is one thing that's hard to try and be objective about and its no wonder many reviewers don't even bother.


It shouldn't be that hard to look at something from outside of your own opinion. I do it all the time. Here I'll do it now.

I love playing Dynasty Warriors games. I've been playing them since 3. I have so much fun with them.[/subjective]

Dynasty Warriors as a series makes close to no innovation from entry to entry. It repeats 90% of characters, levels, weapons, etc. When it does add something new it's pointless to the level of absurdity (climbing a ladder, being able to swim). Even in the 'hack'n'slash, tons of enemies' genre which it might've once dominated it has become the runt of the litter easily with even Ninety Nine Nights surpassing its capabilities. Dynasty Warriors games are not well made.[/objective]


I can do it again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> High sales doesn't mean objectively well made. Sometimes something made well may not sell well and the opposite. COD's sales are irrelevant.


Yet its always reviewed positively and reception from the populace is generally positive. Isn't that what you meant with your previous post on objectivity? 



> If it was named Final Fantasy, I promise you it would've been rated better. Meaning, a lot of the places that rate games are biased and change their otherwise fair, objective ratings based on seniority or popularity (COD, Gears, Halo vs. other shooters with equal story quality).


But most reviews aren't objective and are not meant to be objective, well it's a _bit _of objectivity mixed with opinion. Reviews are supposed to tell you about the game and what the person felt about the game. Objective reviews hold no wait for many.



Even though he was being a smart ass, I liked the point he tried to make...and I don't even like Destructoid.




> It shouldn't be that hard to look at something from outside of your own opinion. I do it all the time. Here I'll do it now.
> 
> I love playing Dynasty Warriors games. I've been playing them since 3. I have so much fun with them.[/subjective]
> 
> ...



Do it for Lost Odyseey.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Lost Odyssey>FFXIII.

You're welcome buddy.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Tell me why. 

Why is it I'm always debating about objectivity/subjectivity with F every freaking time?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

I loved Lost Odyssey. [/subjective]

Lost Odyssey was good. [/objective]

You're welcome buddy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tell me why.



Because fuck you.


In actuality, I don't think any Jrpgs are objectively good, so...


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I loved Lost Odyssey. [/subjective]
> 
> Lost Odyssey was good. [/objective]
> 
> You're welcome buddy.


And this discussion was fun while it lasted, back to FFXIII-2.



Gnome said:


> Because fuck you.
> 
> 
> In actuality, I don't think any Jrpgs are objectively good, so...



Troll bait.

Gnome, you should change your name to Troll.


Am I the only one who got mad at Noel talking to Snow like he's hard or something? Shit, he better know his place.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I ain't even Trollin'.

If you want a real reason I'll give you 1.

Uematsu. end of discussion.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

He's ok. Shoji Meguro is better to me.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Comparing pop and techno to classical music

FUCKING ESUA


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Techno is innately 80% garbage. 


Esura said:


> He's ok. Shoji Meguro is better *to me.*



Oh you silly kids.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol, there he goes confusing subjective and objective again.


And Noel is harder than Snow. Last man alive travelling through time to save a girl will always be harder than bitchass that leaves his girl.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Snow is a chump. His character is basically Naruto, doesn't get much worse.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lol, there he goes confusing subjective and objective again.
> 
> 
> And Noel is harder than Snow. Last man alive travelling through time to save a girl will always be harder than bitchass that leaves his girl.



He is trying to save Lighting no? then why isnt he Lighting's lvoe interest? It would had made sense, I mean when the game was first anounced that's what I tough.
But then again if Lighting ever got a love interest it must be designed by Nomura, and to be honest I like more LESBIANS FOR THE LESBIAN GOD! with fang.


Oh and btw please dont compare snow to Naruto, Naruto has a great bunch of good qualities, while snow... well Toriyama sucks at making characters.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Sometimes I flashback to rumors I heard about FF13 and I wish that's how the game actually turned out.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Noel is trying to save Yeul.
Caius is trying to save Yeul.
Snow is trying to save Lightning for Serah.
Serah is trying to save Lightning.
Hope is trying to save Vanille and Fang.
Sazh is a boss.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Sometimes I flashback to rumors I heard about FF13 and I wish that's how the game actually turned out.



I know right? when I saw the trailers I tough: This game it's going to be fking awesome! and the story will be like fking amazing!

I had not the most remote idea that it would turn as bad as this....


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Sazh will end up saving everybody in FFXIII-3. He'll be the only character and it will be a first person shooter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Sometimes I flashback to rumors I heard about FF13 and I wish that's how the game actually turned out.



I know right? when I saw the trailers I tough: This game it's going to be fking awesome! and the story will be like fking amazing!

I had not the most remote idea that it would turn as bad as this....

Yeul? Just saw Yeul's design... I want to punch that design so bad with a rusted fist of spiked ceramite!!! It's like they tried to imitate Vanilles design but it screams otaku like apeshit... Fking lame!! Kill the bitch!!!  You kill her right?

Hope wants to save Vanilla because now that he is old enough, he has ir practically guaranteed that he will be able to tap her.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lol, there he goes confusing subjective and objective again.
> 
> 
> And Noel is harder than Snow. Last man alive travelling through time to save a girl will always be harder than bitchass that leaves his girl.



I'm starting to think you are confusing subjective and objective, considering my previous post was clearly subjective. And objectivity towards music? The fuck? That's a can of worms I'm not going to get into.

And said girl still loves that bitchass that leaves his girl.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> And said girl still loves that bitchass that leaves his girl.



..... ok? what bitchass?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Music is an art created by man, again. Nobuo is objectively amazing. You like the other guy better: subjective.

And Serah's idiocy doesn't make Snow any tougher. Leaving your girl is a bitch move. Going through hell and back to save a girl however is swagger: Caius and Noel.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Music is an art created by man, again. *Nobuo is objectively amazing.* You like the other guy better: subjective.
> 
> And Serah's idiocy doesn't make Snow any tougher. Leaving your girl is a bitch move. Going through hell and back to save a girl however is swagger: Caius and Noel.



No, he isn't. That would be subjective as well, and I think he is great too. Dude, your logic is fucking flawed. How in the hell do you delude yourself like this? You must be trolling.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

You'd think after being such an amazing troll for so long (objectively) that you'd realize when you're being trolled.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

But I'm not a troll, absolute fact that's actually provable. Anyone who knows me knows as much. 

Being different =/= being a troll


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Esua's isn't a bad person

I just consider his tastes to be equivalent to shit


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

zenieth, that's high praise. shit is more than I'd give him.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura having shit taste, nothing more objective than that.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

His taste cannot be that bad I hope..


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> His taste cannot be that bad I hope..





Even hope can't save his taste.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

What are his taste? Just curious


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Ah yeah that is true, however I cannot pardon that stupid and retard design that they gave to him. It's just pathetic.
> 
> The music is stupid, and character design is stupid.
> 
> ...



You act as if Snow had a decent design before...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You act as if Snow had a decent design before...



better than right now?
Tetsuya Nomura

Nobuo Toiryama faggotry


He used to look like a chilled out Biker in the trailers when FF 13 was first revealed, now he looks like some creepy drug dealer. His colors look like recycled colors for a fighting game.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Equally stupid to me. Among my least favorite designs in the entire series.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Original Snow be wearing a flasher trench coat.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Original Snow be wearing a flasher trench coat.



THIS THIS, Original snow was manly, grizzled and had this renegade air rather than the pretty boy we got now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

.... I don't think you understand what a flasher trench coat is. More of a creep than a "manly" man.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> .... I don't think you understand what a flasher trench coat is. More of a creep than a "manly" man.


This is a trench coat right?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a regular trench coat. A *flasher* trench coat means one that creeps use as they walk around flashing their unwanted nakedness around.


I swear, I googled "flasher trench coat creep" for a picture to make it simpler for you and a picture of Snow is in the first two lines. Gnome is proven right by the biggest search engine. Respect.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> hah you dont wanna know.



It can't be that bad


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh well whatever =/, never said it was good in the first place, just that old design is least bad that the new one.

and BYRDMAN: Esura has some.. special tastes, so if you think he is trolling you he is in fact NOT, he just likes that...


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> What are his taste? Just curious



I like what they don't like pretty much. Its a crime to them to like different stuff in this department.

And my tastes are pretty far reaching. Aside from games from a few select developers and games from the sports genre, I'm able to like most games if I find it fun.

Example, I like Catherine and FFXIII. Its a crime to like these games around these parts.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like what they don't like pretty much. Its a crime to them to like different stuff in this department.
> 
> And my tastes are pretty far reaching. Aside from games from a few select developers and games from the sports genre, I'm able to like most games if I find it fun.
> 
> Example, I like Catherine and FFXIII. Its a crime to like these games around these parts.


Ya.... but bashing on LO come on man.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't get him started. When I hear blasphemy on a classic it hurts my heart and makes me weep for some gamers.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Ya.... but bashing on LO come on man.



Yeah, I don't like it. Cool that you guys do though. I gave it a chance on my mom's Kinect box (its what she calls 360) and I didn't have fun with it.

@ F

LO....a classic? Its damn near forgotten. 

Lets not act like this is Ocarina of Time or FFVII dude.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2012)

Who else here found the golden chocobo?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't want it. Chichu is the best apparently.

I have a Silver Chocobo, though. Very pretty creature.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

I found green one, red one (which murdered me), and regular one.

You have the game Mura? Welcome to the party. Finally someone other than F, Awe, and I playing it on here.

I wish we could trade Pokem....these monsters online.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2012)

I had the game first day it cam out.

Just didn't talk about it too much in here.

Golden on level 1 starts out with 260 ATK.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

You went from removing an 'r' to removing my entire name? You deserved to get raped by the red chocobo.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> better than right now?
> Tetsuya Nomura
> 
> Nobuo Toiryama faggotry
> ...



I'd actually take the second one. Doesn't look that weird...if anything it looks more like normal cloths now days then homo biker look he had in 1.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like what they don't like pretty much. Its a crime to them to like different stuff in this department.
> 
> And my tastes are pretty far reaching. Aside from games from a few select developers and games from the sports genre, I'm able to like most games if I find it fun.
> 
> Example, I like Catherine and FFXIII. Its a crime to like these games around these parts.



Haven't played Catherine but heard it was good... FFXIII is a love or hate game.. I got bored with it near the end

and LO was also a decent game but I got bored also... had some awesome moments.. pretty much the only notable 360 rpg games were LO and TOV.. everything were either alright or terrible


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> pretty much the only notable 360 rpg games were LO and TOV.. everything were either alright or terrible



Eternal Sonata was very charming, but other than that you are right.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like what they don't like pretty much. Its a crime to them to like different stuff in this department.
> 
> And my tastes are pretty far reaching. Aside from games from a few select developers and games from the sports genre, I'm able to like most games if I find it fun.
> 
> Example, I like Catherine and FFXIII. Its a crime to like these games around these parts.



Not really. Catherine is awesome and FF13 was good. I think people get annoyed about your opinion when you state FF13 had a good story or Catherine is GOTY. That's all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I had the game first day it cam out.
> 
> Just didn't talk about it too much in here.
> 
> Golden on level 1 starts out with 260 ATK.


Thats sweet sauce.

How far are you?



Fraust said:


> You went from removing an 'r' to removing my entire name? You deserved to get raped by the red chocobo.



You deserve it for the dumb "Esua" and "Esubutt" shit even after I started typing your name properly.

You are F until further notice.



Byrdman said:


> Haven't played Catherine but heard it was good... FFXIII is a love or hate game.. I got bored with it near the end
> 
> and LO was also a decent game but I got bored also... had some awesome moments.. pretty much the only notable 360 rpg games were LO and TOV.. everything were either alright or terrible


I was highly impressed by Catherine personally. Stellar English voice work, enjoyable cast of characters and plot, with gameplay thats hard, yet rewarding. And it was pretty to look at.

It was my main GOTY for 2011, with Deus Ex HR behind it but people here just write it off as "animu bullshit". Its surprising how many people here whines about that considering we are in a Naruto Forum.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Not really. Catherine is awesome and FF13 was good. I think people get annoyed about your opinion when you state FF13 had a good story or Catherine is GOTY. That's all.



I do feel that FFXIII had a good story and Catherine is GOTY. Its my opinion and I don't try to make it out any more than that. If people have problems with that then they have to sort out their own personal issues with not accepting other opinions or eat a dick.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually 'Esua' became popular when other people did it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'd actually take the second one. Doesn't look that weird...if anything it looks more like normal cloths now days then homo biker look he had in 1.



Homo biker? I think I liked more homo biker than kingdom hards wanabe reccycled black color. I mean what about that fuking hair? heck it's just too pathetic.

And EsuRa liked the story in XIII?? u fking kidding me?!!!!


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Eternal Sonata was very charming, but other than that you are right.



One thing I hated about Eternal Sonata was the length.. wayy too short for me and I was more pissed because of that.. had excellent music however.

I have yet to play ROF however.. plan to real soon

and I not even gonna mention how much Square has been pissing me off lately with their games.. its like they don't have a clue anymore


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Homo biker? I think I liked more homo biker than kingdom hards wanabe reccycled black color. I mean what about that fuking hair? heck it's just too pathetic.
> 
> And EsuRa liked the story in XIII?? u fking kidding me?!!!!



Black color = kingdom hearts? Dude gotta play more games  

And his hair looks weird? Compared to what? It's a fucking final fantasy game. Look at Clouds, squalls, vans, or just about any character. It goes along with the hair style of weird and out there. My main look is the cloths, and they seem normal in FF13-2 and just everyday type thing instead of trying to hard to be a badass biker but instead has a horrible beanie on, ugly ass flasher coat, and some ugly ass pants. So yeah...I'll take FF13-2's design.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Resonance of Fate is a handful. If you can't handle pointless difficulty, don't bother getting it. If you like pulling your hair out, it's probably amazing. I was enjoying everything but the gameplay after a while.

And if you want more length from ES, gotta go for achievements. Doubles the length, difficulty, and makes you get tons of extra shit. Well worth it, and all enjoyable.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

I regret spending 30 bucks on ROF so hard. 30 bucks I could of used for food...or a better game.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Resonance of Fate is a handful. If you can't handle pointless difficulty, don't bother getting it. If you like pulling your hair out, it's probably amazing. I was enjoying everything but the gameplay after a while.
> 
> And if you want more length from ES, gotta go for achievements. Doubles the length, difficulty, and makes you get tons of extra shit. Well worth it, and all enjoyable.



Hmm.. One thing I praise ES for is the battle system.. very good

I heard about the difficult setting in ROF.. I am considering it but I have played some near impossible games (quit very soon)

I am probably one of the few one here who like  Yggdra Union on GBA.. fan of Tactical RPG's but there was one i hated lol due to its difficultly.. it was well known for that


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Resonance of Fate looked mediocre to me from the get go.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like what they don't like pretty much. Its a crime to them to like different stuff in this department.
> 
> And my tastes are pretty far reaching. Aside from games from a few select developers and games from the sports genre, I'm able to like most games if I find it fun.
> 
> Example, I like Catherine and FFXIII. Its a crime to like these games around these parts.



Only Krory hates on Catherine.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

As an achievement whore I am accustomed to playing just about every game on their hardest difficulties. I've fucked around with some of the hardest. Played DMC4 on all difficulties. But ROF had my number on some stupid, unnecessary difficulty.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Exactly HOW hard is the final boss in FFXIII-2? I heard its hard as fuck but I want more than just "its hard as shit compared to the rest of the game." I think I'm close to it. I just gave five Graviton Cores to Hope (fuck getting the last two, I ain't wasting Wild Artefacts) and they are all talking about THE FINAL BAATTLLLEE against Caius.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> As an achievement whore I am accustomed to playing just about every game on their hardest difficulties. I've fucked around with some of the hardest. Played DMC4 on all difficulties. But ROF had my number on some stupid, unnecessary difficulty.



You might love Rondo of Swords then or Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth 

Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth would make ROF seem like Kingdom hearts 2 on easy in difficulty


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2012)

It's like 2012 and people are still talking about Snow's design?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol Esura crying about us not liking his opinion.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Exactly HOW hard is the final boss in FFXIII-2? I heard its hard as fuck but I want more than just "its hard as shit compared to the rest of the game." I think I'm close to it. I just gave five Graviton Cores to Hope (fuck getting the last two, I ain't wasting Wild Artefacts) and they are all talking about THE FINAL BAATTLLLEE against Caius.



Lol, I got excited at that point. They trollin' you hard.

But the final series of battles starts with the second hardest fight, easy fight, very easy fight, unbelievably easy fight, then the "hardest" fight. Try and have atleast your lowest HP character have 3000+, your monster (unless you have a Sen monster) must have over 3000. Also, I'd advise a Sab, Sab, --- paradigm and both Noel and Serah to have Poison so you can abuse that. It's the most important thing when trying to win quickly, of course.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

I am kinda pissed Square spends so much time on FXIII that they trying to get you to appreciate the series with a sequel yet Versus seems to be taking forever and they been working on it since FXIII


----------



## Awesome (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Homo biker? I think I liked more homo biker than kingdom hards wanabe reccycled black color. I mean what about that fuking hair? heck it's just too pathetic.
> 
> And EsuRa liked the story in XIII?? u fking kidding me?!!!!



You really do like to hate on anything about FF13 with no reason. His design is MUCH better compared to his FF13 design. It's fairly conservative considering Nobuo's style, and that's extremely good considering his recent designs. You're pretty much just trolling, like you have been throughout the whole thread. 

On a side note, this game is actually better than 13 in every way so far, including the story. I've been having doubts on the ending though, but I'll see when I get there. At least there's no shitty MC. Serah is alright but she is nothing great. Noel, on the other hand, is actually a pretty good MC. The first "good" main character since about FF9, IMO.

It's like people who hated on FF13 are ignoring everything this game does right.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2012)

It's my favorite FF in a decade. I enjoyed every second of it and am loving the post-game already.

I can point out numerous things I'm very happy with.

95% of the music.
Caius in his entirety. Best villain since Kuja, in my top 4 I'd say.
Lack of Vanille.
Environment designs.
Slight variety in side-missions.
Crystarium upgrade.
Overall gameplay.
Distortions which changed the pace a little. Actually wish there were more of them spread out.
Rewards for just about everything. Makes you feel like you accomplished something.
The option to do things the way you want (though most of it is only really possible in post-game).

Not so happy with.

Lack of Lightning.
Repetitive dialogue.
Mog being by far the smartest character.
Short length of the main story.
Lack of weapons. I enjoy getting stronger weapons, even if just by a little, in RPGs a lot.
Insignificance of Accessories.
Lack of Haste. Not that you need it, but I just like Haste.
Noel's pants.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Snow was trying to be Beat, but couldn't live up to it and be as cool so he gave up, it's better that way.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Black color = kingdom hearts? Dude gotta play more games
> 
> And his hair looks weird? Compared to what? It's a fucking final fantasy game. Look at Clouds, squalls, vans, or just about any character. It goes along with the hair style of weird and out there. My main look is the cloths, and they seem normal in FF13-2 and just everyday type thing instead of trying to hard to be a badass biker but instead has a horrible beanie on, ugly ass flasher coat, and some ugly ass pants. So yeah...I'll take FF13-2's design.



Little bit late but just wanted to point out that only Cloud's hair of the three you listed are unrealistic. Now if you'd mentioned Seymour or say Kuja you'd have a pretty fair point for weird fucking hair


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lol, I got excited at that point. They trollin' you hard.
> 
> But the final series of battles starts with the second hardest fight, easy fight, very easy fight, unbelievably easy fight, then the "hardest" fight. Try and have atleast your lowest HP character have 3000+, your monster (unless you have a Sen monster) must have over 3000. Also, I'd advise a Sab, Sab, --- paradigm and both Noel and Serah to have Poison so you can abuse that. It's the most important thing when trying to win quickly, of course.



So its not the last part? *sigh*

So far, I have Noel at damn near 4000 HP with about 400 something in Strength. Serah on the other hand, takes fucking forever to get a large amount of HP even with stat boosting and is around 2700 HP with 500 Magic.

Now my monsters...are the exact same. My Noel and Serah clearly outpowers them but I can't think of a decent powerful monster thats easy to level. I have a Gigantuar and I have NO item in my inventory to level that son of a bitch.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Little bit late but just wanted to point out that only Cloud's hair of the three you listed are unrealistic. Now if you'd mentioned Seymour or say Kuja you'd have a pretty fair point for weird fucking hair



My point was that weird hair is not something new to the series. Even though I see emo style squall hair as weird and van's pretty boy hair as to stylish for a fighter, I understand your post.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Um squall's hair isn't emo it's a brown version of Vaan's.

emo style hair would be someone like p3's MC or nagato from naruto aka depth perception is too fucking main stream man.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)

Squall is an emo. 

Gunblade rocking queer


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

Goes along with shooting one's self in the head.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Squall is an emo.
> 
> Gunblade rocking queer



And that has nothing to do with my post.

Maybe you should learn to read before stepping off the short bus?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Well then get right back on short bus.

I'm certain it's finger paint time.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

Making fun of the slow kids? You're so mean.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

B-but it's so easy


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Squall > Cloud anyday kid


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)

Squall is an emo though. What was that dudes name in dragon armor in Final Fantasy?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Know what I'd like this not to turn into

A FF protagonist off

because those are terrible

and by extension it would make me terrible because I'd have been a catalyst in starting it

just like MTF,


Oh and Somehow I'd also drag Gnome down with me.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Short bus, who gave you permission to talk?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

All are better than Serah at least eh?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah this dude right here..


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't you push this further Sephiroth you brony asshole


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

>Call Squall Emo
>Go on to post Kain stuff like he's a boss.

Oh short bus.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Not to say Kain isn't cool of course.

But in the entire FF series he's only out angsted by Gabranth and Vivi


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Don't you push this further Sephiroth you brony asshole


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not to say Kain isn't cool of course.
> 
> But in the entire FF series he's only out angsted by Gabranth and Vivi



No not at all. Judge Gabranth is ok but he's no real "Judge". He didn't judge anything in FFXI. Vaan is more fun than Gabranth. Balthier Vivi sounds like one piece.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

lol........


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

He should be a protag


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, short bus


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh, short bus



Next stop, the Rape Train.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> He should be a protag



Fried rice Bunny in Final Fantasy?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh yes

the rape train.

I hope you fuckers enjoy that


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Fried rice Bunny in Final Fantasy?



Niccolo is a quality character


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

This pretty much confirms everything we already knew but at least there is some hope about clearing up the ending....via DLC...sigh.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

tbc? The Burning Crusade!


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

I heard Crazy Chocobo now when I got on the red chocobo for a fragment. And I had the volume up. Shit was epic. Kept riding til the friend ate all my Greens.

So cute yet fierce, is he from hell? I cannot tell, yet I don't even want to know!


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

They know better than going the novel route for the fucking rest of the ending for a game. That's just pure fucking laziness.

....at least I hope they do....


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> This pretty much confirms everything we already knew but at least there is some hope about clearing up the ending....via DLC...sigh.



Why couldn't they just end the game?! Square is being extremely stupid here.. There was no need for an FXIII-2 at all.. sorry not saying its a bad game


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

Sazh is suppose to get his own game. Like Vincent (but good) this is stupid.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Its like they abandon all other ideas in favor of this.. we get no new parasite evil, a new mana ,or a new Grandia game...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Hold on lemme find that video raidou posted to let people get a good understanding of quality SE management


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2HAW08yHsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm surprised SE has management.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Niccolo is a quality character



Fried rice.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh wait no this is the best one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3Df-F6SZ5hw[/YOUTUBE]
Thread needs this.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2HAW08yHsQ[/YOUTUBE]



 completely right... Well my money will be going to Altus then lol


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Call Squall Emo
> >Go on to post Kain stuff like he's a boss.
> 
> Oh short bus.



Look wise. Kain >>>> Every FF8 character.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

Look wise, Squall >> Kain. Now Cecil looks more cooler than both the motherfuckers.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2012)

Cecil looks the most badass without a doubt. But nope, Kain > Squall. Squall is probably the most ugliest fucker ever. You'd think they could get that ugly ass scar off his face. On top of that he is so f'ing boring. He sucks.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

I like how people take my posts and interpret it to mean fuck all from the point I was meaning.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Look wise, Squall >> Kain. Now Cecil looks more cooler than both the motherfuckers.



Squall is an emmo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Cloud was just a traumatized bastard but squall is different. He is like that because he is a fucking douche.

Kain>>>>>>FF8 He solo's it. Because Kain is motherfucking awesome. Saying that squall is superior to him, it's a fucking insult to everyone, even thyself. Which leads me to believe that you never played FF4 which was a great game with great characters.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Squall isn't emo.

He's an apathetic asshole at worst and a guy who rather not deal with other people's bullshit at best.

Kain however is 100% emo

Unbelievably cool sure

but still he's overly emotional for really fucking stupid shit.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Arguing about FF protag..  seriously


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

And his hair looks weird? Compared to what? It's a fucking final fantasy game. Look at Clouds, squalls, vans, or just about any character. It goes along with the hair style of weird and out there. My main look is the cloths, and they seem normal in FF13-2 and just everyday type thing instead of trying to hard to be a badass biker but instead has a horrible beanie on, ugly ass flasher coat, and some ugly ass pants. So yeah...I'll take FF13-2's design.[/QUOTE]

After analyzing thy posts I have come to the conclusion that this will end on personal tastes =/

OH And Caius best villian? Sry but I just couldnt take him serious with that stupid design.



Awesome said:


> You really do like to hate on anything about FF13 with no reason. His design is MUCH better compared to his FF13 design. It's fairly conservative considering Nobuo's style, and that's extremely good considering his recent designs. You're pretty much just trolling,



There There, I never had anything against XIII-2 game design or the char design and voice acting of XIII. I think you must be confusing me with Krory who hates anything that isnt GOW or shit written by Karen Traviss.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

You know compared to the quality of protag from other JRPG's... FF seems to be at the lowest end of quality


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If only they didn't kill her off so soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Like FF hasn't been like that, or any JRPG, for ages.



Not as strongly as it is now, and they could had also come up with some shit like: She was branded with a Le ciel francais mark just like everyone on the party, and she went unconscious?


Byrdman said:


> You know compared to the quality of protag from other JRPG's... FF seems to be at the lowest end of quality



It has been like that since X, which despite people bitching about Tidus, it had some really well built chars.

Alas Versus will change all of it. Because Versus is targeted to a general RPG audience.

But wathever, shit writing and storytelling is Nobuo Toriyama's speciality.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I heard Crazy Chocobo now when I got on the red chocobo for a fragment. And I had the volume up. Shit was epic. Kept riding til the friend ate all my Greens.
> 
> So cute yet fierce, is he from hell? I cannot tell, yet I don't even want to know!



That crazy chocobo cannot die fast enough for me.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> It has been like that since X, which despite people bitching about Tidus, it had some really well built chars.
> 
> Alas Versus will change all of it. Because Versus is targeted to a general RPG audience.
> 
> But wathever, shit writing and storytelling is Nobuo Toriyama's speciality.



Even before then... lesser known JRPG's have had some better protag...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Even before then... lesser known JRPG's have had some better protag...



Care to name a few? I kind of lack a vast knowledge on JRPGS


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Chrono,  Fei Fong Wong, Cress, Meis, Roddick, Justin (Not the PS1 version) are to name a few


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

Chrono is flat as a character. Looks cool though.

Roddick sucks though.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Chrono is flat as a character. Looks cool though.
> 
> Roddick sucks though.



Chrono as a silent protag was very noble tho

Roddick is still better than a lot other FF characters 

Claude tho was a better character than Roddick

One Thing I will always love about Star Ocean is that the characters had personalities.. especially when you split with them in town


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

hmmm Only Chrono rang any bells on me.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> hmmm Only Chrono rang any bells on me.



I suggest you start right away on the Super Nintendo roms and PS1 roms.. you have miss some legendary games..

I also enjoyed Wein Cruz from Growlanser II even though I have yet to finish this game..


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

*Crono*. Don't mess up his name. He will give you the silent treatment.

Esura, you should be fine. Those stats looked good enough, but for a monster you should catch one in the area before the final boss, that's what I did. Their HP goes up fast and they're crazy strong. I got this green fish/bird thing, you'll know it. It uses "Rush".


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> That crazy chocobo cannot die fast enough for me.


Gas 'em up with the greens and let him go
Stand back, stand clear as he puts on a show
So cute yet fierce, is he from hell?
I cannot tell, yet I don't even want to know
So you wanna be a trailblazer?
Kickin' dirt like a hell raiser?
Take the reins, but don't react slow
It's time to feel the force of the chocobo
So you think you can ride this chocobo?
Got Chocobucks? You better put them on this chocobo!
Saddle up, if you think you can ride in this rodeo
Are we in hell? I don't know... to the dirt, let's roll!
You're loco if you think you're gonna hide this chocobo
Everybody's gonna wanna ride your chocobo
It's choco-loco style in a choco-rodeo
Gonna ride him straight through hell in this chocobo rodeo!
Yeah, let's ride!
Gas 'em up with the greens and let him go
Stand back, stand clear as he puts on a show
So cute yet fierce, is he from hell?
I cannot tell, yet I don't even want to know
So you wanna be a trailblazer?
Kickin' dirt like a hell raiser?
Take the reins, but don't react slow
It's time to feel the force of the chocobo
So you think you can ride this chocobo?
Got Chocobucks? You better put them on this chocobo!
Saddle up, if you think you can ride in this rodeo
Are we in hell? I don't know... to the dirt, let's roll!
You're loco if you think you're gonna hide this chocobo
Everybody's gonna wanna ride your chocobo
It's choco-loco style in a choco-rodeo
Gonna ride him straight through hell in this chocobo rodeo!
Yeah, let's ride!

/troll


Byrdman said:


> Chrono as a silent protag was very noble tho
> 
> Roddick is still better than a lot other FF characters
> 
> ...



I guess we have to agree to disagree on that. Star Ocean protagonist are on the low tier of JRPG protagonists to me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Crono*. Don't mess up his name. He will give you the silent treatment.
> 
> Esura, you should be fine. Those stats looked good enough, but for a monster you should catch one in the area before the final boss, that's what I did. Their HP goes up fast and they're crazy strong. I got this green fish/bird thing, you'll know it. It uses "Rush".



Dammit, I've been boosting up this other Ravager I found. I fused my Flabanero into it and another monster to get its HP from 1500 to 3070 and a bunch of Magic points and skills.

Its called a Garchimencera or something. Looks like a fucking leather Indian doll with wings.

I also got a Sentinel (I'm trying to cover my ass) called Bunkerbeast and boosted it up to like 4000 HP. I can't find a decent Commando so I might stick with my Red Chocobo (I fused my yellow Chocobo into it).

Or I could boost Dragoon, my metal Commando.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Nah, you're gonna at least want the Com I got in the final area, unless you can get the NeoBehemoth there. Or, start the extra stuff early and go get Chichu or a Gold Chocobo. Also, Silver Chocobo has just under 3000HP when you find it (another hidden) and is a Sen. I imagine it's amazing leveled up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chichu and a Silver Chocobo and I'm saving them for end game. You only get one and I be damned if I fuck up the perfect build I'm going to attempt with them.

Oh, and Dragoon will do for the finals. Fucking 700 Strength at Lv.20 and 3500 HP with all the resistances I fused into this friend? Awesome! Sadly, since he is an early peaker he is going to be absolutely fucking useless to me endgame.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm waiting for later to make perfect Chichu abilities, too. But yeah, that sounds fine. My Com had 900 Str with 5000HP after I spent a fortune on materials for it. Then I still got fucked up somehow my first three times.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I suggest you start right away on the Super Nintendo roms and PS1 roms.. you have miss some legendary games..
> 
> I also enjoyed Wein Cruz from Growlanser II even though I have yet to finish this game..



whoa whoa, dont take me wrong. I know of JRPG'S from the super nintendo era very well. Those where quite neat and very well done.
How do you think I ended up having FF IV as my fav? lol.

BTW Fang x Kaine canonz in next dissidia?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mute my TV when I have to ride this thing. It will never see the light of day when I listen to my OST.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't heard the crazy chocobo theme... when does it happen? Is it with rambunctious chocobo? 'Cause I get the nice sounding themes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

When you ride that chocobo that has red and blue on its body. Can't miss it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Rambunctious. I was right. Glad I didn't ride it. Lose greens and listen to shitty music. The epitome of a waste of time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Rambunctious. I was right. Glad I didn't ride it. Lose greens and listen to shitty music. The epitome of a waste of time.



My feelings exactly.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought those rainbow chocobos were required for a fragment. At least thats what I thought I read from NeoGaf.

Crazy Chocobo is something different thats for sure. I love it. I love this entire soundtrack actually because of how diverse it is. Possibly the most diverse soundtrack in the series since FFX/X-2. Boss themes are straight hardcore.

Anyways, I think I broke the pre-end game. My Serah has like damn near 600 Magic with Ravager almost maxed out and still have Saboteur and Synergist to still reap bonuses from after I max Rav (they are only at 50 and I have all the abilities from them). Love this large node shit. I see myself hitting 1000 bout time I complete the entire Crystarium.

And my Noel outpowers my fucking Dragoon now. Salty. I think I can just toss monsters to the side and use them two if this is going to be how it is.

This final boss is going to suck my dick!!!! 

EDIT: If you get a certain fragment skill, you can change what Chocobo theme plays on whatever Chocobo you ride. Guess what theme I'm going to be popping? 

Sounds hard as hell to get though. Have to like completely fill up the Bestiary or some other crazy shit like that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't see the fun in breaking the final battle, at least not the first time. I like to at least be interested in it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I don't see the fun in breaking the final battle, at least not the first time. I like to at least be interested in it.



If the final boss is going to be hard as fuck I need to be prepared.

I got my Sent monster and Rav/Com monsters to back up Noel and Serah when they do their thing or heal. I got 99 on a bunch of items. I'm nine levels away from maxing out RAV for Serah and COM for Noel with many of my other roles not far behind at all. High HP, with a bunch of ATB canceling, and shit is going to get real.

I will not get raped by the boss like you and everyone else.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually I didn't get raped. He got a lucky hit I should have Sen, Sen'd for and had him at about 15% health. I got a little anxious at that point.

The final boss isn't hard. Not even close. 99 of items? I used one potion and one phoenix down only 'cause I didn't feel like shifting to use Raise. Like I said, all you need is to be over 3000HP, or know when to use your Sen roles and you'll win no problem. It also doesn't hurt that you can retry from right before that last stage instead of doing it all over.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 5, 2012)

I couldn't do nothing but laugh when watching the IGN review. First 13 was too linear now 13-2 is too wide .


----------



## Sera (Feb 5, 2012)

Any people from Europe here? Have you got DLC yet?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Didn't Europe just get the game two days ago? How could they have DLC before NA?


----------



## Sera (Feb 5, 2012)

I was expecting DLC to come pretty quickly.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Our first DLC hits the 7th, Tuesday. You'll probably have it at the end of the week if not the same day. If you get it later than Friday (I assume that's the normal release day over there) then they jipped you. Not that it's valuable DLC anyway.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't believe it. SE fucked up really fucking bad with Academia. It was really good up until that point.

Expect a rant and a .5-1.0 decrease in gameplay / enjoyment. Giogio SE. .


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

What bothers you about it?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2012)

Everything outside of art design / graphics. That's not exaggerating either.


----------



## Sera (Feb 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Our first DLC hits the 7th, Tuesday. You'll probably have it at the end of the week if not the same day. If you get it later than Friday (I assume that's the normal release day over there) then they jipped you. Not that it's valuable DLC anyway.



Alright, thanks. I pre-ordered the game, so I got free DLC. I hope they have it soon!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Everything outside of art design / graphics. That's not exaggerating either.



The music is great in it, though. At least the light Academia. The dark Academia I try to stay away from.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah I thought that was neat too as well.
> 
> And lol @ this...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywMHnJJ-KpM[/YOUTUBE]



WHAT THE HELL!??!!??!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Trying to imitate how fast the JP VA do that scene because I'm sure they did it just as fast.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2012)

She's still no Excel Excel in the motor mouth department.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Not even crazy chocobo can get me down now that my giants won the super bowl.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Mura  .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Come on Buto, you gotta realize. I'll give your pats credit, it was close all the way through no doubt. As long as brady had the ball I was shitting bricks through and through. But I always trust in eli when it counts


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Giants played a hell of a game. I can't diss them, i'm pissed at our receivers especially Welker. Our D did their best and Brady did what he does best.

Just so many feels right now. Forgive me if i come off as cross.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

I can understand so its no problem there for me. No doubt your receivers had a lot of dropped passes. Giants just took advantage of that.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

Loving the Katawa Shoujo set Buto.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Esura. I take it you've played it?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Get ready for your heart to be broken man.

Once you've played you should come to the KS thread in the Ryokan. That place needs to liven up and we could use more people for the discussion.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Yeah Rin Tezuka is the girl in my set. Her route...just...man let me tell ya. If i wasn't crying i was sure as fuck misty-eyed through out her path. Easily the best.
> 
> The other girl is Emi. I think you'd like her a lot



This sounds awesome!

Well...my journey is coming to an end tonight with FFXIII-2. Its the final showdown, the epic finale (lmao), the moment.

Shit just got real.

Lets go see the shitty ending!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't you mean "ending".

Also, fuck you Mura and fuck your Giants.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2012)

Eli Manning too much for Brady.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Nothing can get me in a bad mood for this entire week. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Eli Manning too much for Brady.



Fuck that. Brady did good, everyone else was just bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Fuck that. Brady did good, everyone else was just bad.



Blame wes welker. That'll haunt him for the rest of his career.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

My precious 49's.... we will get the next one, for JOE!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Nothing can get me in a bad mood for this entire week. Absolutely nothing.



They will lose next year.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> My precious 49's.... we will get the next one, for JOE!



Niners going to rock next year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank god the lockout never happened or we wouldn't have this championship. 

No one else can do a 4th quarter under 5:00 drive like eli.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Manningham was out on that 38 yard pass


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know it 

But I'll give it to you because of that pass interference that didn't get called on Pats.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

......Fair enough, I can live with that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Eli is still derp as hell and I don't like him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

All I know is that Eli has got two rings and they're both won against *tom brady*.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

All I know is fuck you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Being hated is such a wonderful thing when you win. Something I learned from being a yankee fan.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol baseball.

Feels good being a Lakers fan


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Please don't bring up basketball. My knicks, dear god my knicks.......


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Not this year it doesn't.

Feels good being a Bulls fan.  And the Yankees will probably be the Yankees again this year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2012)

Hopefully Michael Pineda will pan out this year too fraust.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

MJ Bulls are legendary no other Bulls team means shit to me.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Derrick Rose will be the new dynasty head.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

I liked Raptors because of the Velociraptor lol.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> This sounds awesome!


Tis awesome. You must play ASAP 

Also i like how this devolved into a sports thread


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the most diverse thread on the forum when it comes to topics of discussion.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Remember when I said I'll make the final boss suck my dick?


Yeah....about that....fuck this boss. I'm not dying but...I can't kill it. I literally cant get in unless I defeat the first two dragons but he summons them right back. Then the friend does Terraflare. Luckily the motherfuckers dont strike right back afterwards so I can heal.

Fuck this....I need a beer break.

How am I supposed to kill Jet!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This is the most diverse thread on the forum when it comes to topics of discussion.



This should just changed to the general convo.

As for sports, your team got alot of homeruns in the super bowl?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Tis awesome. You must play ASAP
> 
> Also i like how this devolved into a sports thread



You mean evolved instead .

Thread should be called FF13-2:lets talk about sports instead


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Funny how there is only like four people who owns and like this game yet there is so many posts from those who don't. Hmmm...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

All American sports are boring


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, I beat the friend and saw the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aside from the "To be continued" part, the ending isn't nearly as bad as when I first saw it now that I'm much more familiar with the story. To be honest, its what Noel and Serah deserves considering that the game actually foreshadows this outcome. Yeul told them in Academia 500AF that what they are doing is pretty much the opposite of what they are supposed to do to achieve a perfect future. Do not kill Caius. Hell, they mention earlier in the game that he has the heart of Etro in him. Then during the entire ending you hear Caius previous dialog on the subject. Swap out the song that played during the ending with the Saw theme and it would be perfect, cause I was getting that vibe. You motherfuckers done fucked up.

And Lightning saw this inevitability after getting her assed whooped by Caius (mentioned in datalog and may be part of the Lightning Episode DLC) so she turned herself into a crystal on top of Etro's shrine with a wish.

My guess? She is going to wish for some crazy miracle to turn back time again and do something else to Caius besides killing him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

WHAT DID I FUCKIN TELL YOU


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

You are late Inu buddy..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> This should just changed to the general convo.
> 
> As for sports, *your team got alot of homeruns in the super bowl?*



Oh, the mostests.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You are late Inu buddy..



How am i effin late  i been sayin a DLC ending since september


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2n_hqLwEdSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

32 minutes. Forgive me, but I ain't watching that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd give it till the 10 min mark.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

I disagree with that guy on a lot of things. I actually liked the previous turn based systems. (although i find 9's a bit cheap).

I also think that autobattle is justified in that there are other elements to the battle that you have to keep your eye on besides scrolling through what attacks you want to use, such as continuously switching to the optimal paradigms and keeping an eye on the enemy's attacks


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Caius... Lame Sephiroth wanabe hahahah.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

More like purple Japanese rocker Jesus.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

pfft rocker jesus? no way. The guy is clearely a wanabe, everything in this game is based on an already existing characters. Even the director admitted that Serah's costume was based on the evangelion suit of the girl with glasses, I mean I just think this is sooo lame and pathetic.

You ve got all the talent of SE and Tetsuya Nomura to make your own new original stuff but no... he wants to adapt other characters to his story rather than make his own shit.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Insulting Caius when you haven't played the game. Ignorant. Caius is an amazing villain, the story's only redeeming factor.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Still looks like a purple 80's rocker with Japanese Jesus hair.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Well yeah, I can understand making fun of his looks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]E1HN4v5WPaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Insulting Caius when you haven't played the game. Ignorant. Caius is an amazing villain, the story's only redeeming factor.



What is amazing about him? He is just a Recycled Sephiroth with a horrible design, and a wannabe 80's attire.

I can actually see how it went...

++ During production for the sequel of  the Most disappointing game of the year. ++

Nobuo Toriyama: Hey Nomura, I want a villain that looks like sephiroth but better. And just the face.

Nomura: Just the face? and why like Sephiroth?

Nobuo Toriyama: Because Sephiroth is awesome and I like FFVII and because I like costumes that look more anime style because I like anime.

Nomura: Why dont you make it a female version of sephiroth? *chuckles* you know like when you asked me for Li-

Nobuo Toriyama: Lighting is not Female cloud! and this is MY Game, Kitase said so, MINE!

Nomura: ...(you made me look like a fking liar in front of the press, you smelling two month without a shower otaku) Just saying we don't have many female antagonists, it would be good for games like Dissi-

Nobuo Toriyama: No, I want a Sephiroth.

Nomura: ... Ok, you are asking me to recycle my old char designs.

Nobuo Toriyama: They are not the same, They are very different characters with fine personalities and and they ARE different.

++ Months later after release, game flops ++

P.S. Poor Lighting.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

32 minutes is more time of my life than I'm willing to waste on video games being shit


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

I must admit that is undeniably fancy


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2012)

Also Toriyama recently confirmed the "To Be Continued" is meant to point to multiple endings and the multitude of DLC episodes you will have to purchase.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

endless exploitation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

15 dalla per ending


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

This is why when a company mentions they have enough content for a whole nother game

you dip the fuck out of considering buying that game


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> What is amazing about him? He is just a Recycled Sephiroth with a horrible design, and a wannabe 80's attire.


I'm not gonna read the rest of that post, 'cause I'm sure it was pointless.

Caius has more of a Kain/Cecil (dark knight) design than Sephiroth.

Ranting about his design has no relevance to his role as a character/villain. His reason for doing what he did was good. His execution of doing what he did was good, though he should've appeared more. You actually fight him multiple times like a good stand out villain. His voice acting is superb and stands out even more because of the rest of the cast. His theme is very good; saying it's a wannabe Sephiroth is 1. not being able to let go of the past and 2. ignorant in the fact that you judge a character based on their costume (which isn't even valid in this case) and their theme (which melody wise sounds much better than One-Winged Angel, especially in the middle when it calms down).

Even judging Serah makes no sense before you play the game since you don't know anything about her even from the last game. Judging by her costume is stupid again. Though, luckily for you, she actually does turn out to be pretty stupid.

And Noel is so much better than people predicted. But is overshadowed by Caius.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'm not gonna read the rest of that post, 'cause I'm sure it was pointless.
> 
> Caius has more of a Kain/Cecil (dark knight) design than Sephiroth.



Design?  you blind? he doesn't even have armor. Maybe because of the color scheme? Then again it's recycling, the lowest form of creativity. And I didnt came up with that, ALAN MOORE did.


> Ranting about his design has no relevance to his role as a character/villain. His reason for doing what he did was good. His execution of doing what he did was good, though he should've appeared more. You actually fight him multiple times like a good stand out villain.



He is sephiroth with justifications of being ''good'' again recycling.



> His voice acting is superb and stands out even more because of the rest of the cast. His theme is very good; saying it's a wannabe Sephiroth is 1. not being able to let go of the past and 2. ignorant in the fact that you judge a character based on their costume (which isn't even valid in this case) and their theme (which melody wise sounds much better than One-Winged Angel, especially in the middle when it calms down).



The Dialogue that he uses, the aesthetic design and the role that he is partaking. When you put all of those things together, considering that most of the FFXIII chars are recycled (specially Lighting, which is a female cloud) to an almost ridiculous degree. Makes Caius incredibly questionable on weather to take serious or not. The music it's quite irrelevant, as far as I know it could be the theme music of a space toilet game.


> Even judging Serah makes no sense before you play the game since you don't know anything about her even from the last game. Judging by her costume is stupid again. Though, luckily for you, she actually does turn out to be pretty stupid.


Not just her costume but even way back in the first game she was a stupid pointless character based on anime media - heck her character and design have always been based off anime. Uninspiring as fck and she is still annoying as fuck, lucky for me? More like unlucky for all that the guy designing this characters is an otaku wedding planner  It's not like I was gambling, because his character designing is still as stupid as ever.


> And Noel is so much better than people predicted. But is overshadowed by Caius.


Generic androgynous boy, I had no trouble with him... only his stupid looking pants. And again Caius  a wannabe 80's travesty wielding a giant prehistoric dildo that is an attempt to copy the  character of Sephiroth.

If you like it then I cannot do nothing about it, but even so you will have to face sooner or later that it's a stupid character designed with stupid creative reasoning and at the end is nothing more but a recycled adapted character.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

It's like you don't understand the point I was making or how to even make a point of your own.

I said design was irrelevant and you rant about the design for an entire post. You're not even worth "debating" with.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How am i effin late  i been sayin a DLC ending since september


Late about posting the article. I posted one from adriansang convering the exact same thing a few pages back.



Suigetsu said:


> pfft rocker jesus? no way. The guy is clearely a wanabe, everything in this game is based on an already existing characters. Even the director admitted that Serah's costume was based on the evangelion suit of the girl with glasses, I mean I just think this is sooo lame and pathetic.
> 
> You ve got all the talent of SE and Tetsuya Nomura to make your own new original stuff but no... he wants to adapt other characters to his story rather than make his own shit.


Serah is supposed to be based off Mari? What? I know her suit was inspired by a plugsuit but just Mari in particular? Odd.



Fraust said:


> Insulting Caius when you haven't played the game. Ignorant. Caius is an amazing villain, the story's only redeeming factor.


While I don't agree that its the only redeeming factor, I do agree that Caius is a well made villain though with actual compelling motivations besides generic villainy stuff driving him. And he one ups Kefka in fucking up the world. It makes it so much funnier when you think about it considering it was a lose/lose situation for Noel, Serah, and Lightning anyways. 

Also, his designs are awesome.


Oh, and one thing...fuck that bitch ass ho bag Alyssa. I wish I can kill that bitch for what she did to me in the main story.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

Those designs are anything but awesome

I can't comment on personalities but I swear those designs are hella bad. Not FF10 but damn close


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought FFX's designs were ok too. For the most part, I have no issues with designs from various FFs. I even liked the designs from FFIX (despite being midgets) and FFXII.

I put damn near 40 hours in this game and I'm now taking a break until some story DLC comes out. Not in the mood of trying to get that secret ending by getting all the fragments.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Seeing as how I play JRPGs *because* I like Japanese culture, style, and designs, I am tolerant of FF's designs a large majority of the time. I like most of Caius. Take away the feathers, scarf, flaps in front and back, and the sword and it's great to me. Like a Batman. I don't go as far as to like Noel's pants, though. Should've just given him samurai pants.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Not worth debating? what was the point that I missed? Or the one that you didn't got? Perhaps it is you the one that doesn't know how to lay out an argument to others or maybe mine was too deep for you to grasp in which case I humbly apologize.

I got it, you like Caius, And I will briefly explain why I think he is a stupid character. Besides being a recycled character with a stupid story adapted for him to be in. (or perhaps the other way around)

You said  that to judge this characters before I played the game was stupid, but truth is that these characters are pretty shallow and bland. I don't need to play the game in order to figure out how they work. And their design tells you everything you need to know because we know how the director works and how he thinks. Thus the result is quite predictable.

You said it yourself, lucky me serah is indeed stupid.

Oh and music and voice acting are included into the asthetic design as well. At least the chars in XIII had a better aesthetic design, everyone was apeshit excited about this chars, and it is because of those aesthetics that people got lured into that lie of a game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Seeing as how I play JRPGs *because* I like Japanese culture, style, and designs, I am tolerant of FF's designs a large majority of the time. I like most of Caius. Take away the feathers, scarf, flaps in front and back, and the sword and it's great to me. Like a Batman. I don't go as far as to like Noel's pants, though. *Should've just given him samurai pants.*



But I thought Noel's pants were supposed to be based off hakamas.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Not worth debating? what was the point that I missed? Or the one that you didn't got? Perhaps it is you the one that doesn't know how to lay out an argument to others or maybe mine was too deep for you to grasp in which case I humbly apologize.
> 
> I got it, you like Caius which was a recycled character with a stupid story adapted for him to be in. (or perhaps the other way around)
> 
> ...


You know you done fucked up with the bolded right?  This post is about to get ripped into shreds. 


And how is Serah stupid exactly? I dunno, I don't see the issue with her. She seemed just as ok as Noel, maybe cooler imo after that one scene when her balls dropped (figure of speech) and started acting hard. Definately a step up from the damsel in distress Serah from FFXIII. Both were pretty cool protags.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

I would very much enjoy taking that post apart one line at a time just to prove you're a complete idiot, but you in fact did such a good job for me that I'll just post so I can look at my avatar and signature again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so going to one up you Fraust in the set department by making one similar, but better! How did you do it exactly? I think I could do it but I'm not used to doing unorthodox sets like that.

And I keep hearing that the special ending of FFXIII-2 isn't canon. Wonder if thats true.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> WHAT DID I FUCKIN TELL YOU



Don't particularly see what more can be added considering the hidden ending results w/o resulting in a 3rd game being made. Sounds more like side-stories than an actual resolution for the DLC. So unless it's particularly vital to the story, most obviously not worth the cash.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm so going to one up you Fraust in the set department by making one similar, but better! How did you do it exactly? I think I could do it but I'm not used to doing unorthodox sets like that.



img space img space img
img space img
img

All aligned to the right. Pretty simple.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I would very much enjoy taking that post apart one line at a time just to prove you're a complete idiot, but you in fact did such a good job for me that I'll just post so I can look at my avatar and signature again.



lol ok, so I am a complete idiot because I figured out how the guy behind the game works?
To me this sounds more like.
????


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Don't particularly see what more can be added considering the hidden ending results w/o resulting in a 3rd game being made. Sounds more like side-stories than an actual resolution for the DLC. So unless it's particularly vital to the story, most obviously not worth the cash.



Its easy, at least in my point of view.

Time reversal and they have to figure out a way to either remove the Heart of Etro from Caius or seal him up somehow.

But I can see Square making this more complicated than it needs to be.



Fraust said:


> img space img space img
> img space img
> img
> 
> All aligned to the right. Pretty simple.



That's it? 

 I feel stupid. I thought it was an actual large sig.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

If Sazh and Lightning's side stories, or whatever side stories, don't involve controlling them... or achievements, they can suck it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> If Sazh and Lightning's side stories, or whatever side stories, don't involve controlling them... or achievements, they can suck it.



They keep referring to Lightning's side story as a "large Lightning episode" so its most likely a DLC.

Sazh's and Snow's stories on the other hand has a high chance of being a novella or some shit sadly. They never confirmed these two as DLC.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Focus on the good characters?

lolnope gotta make sure Lightning gets the biggest DLC


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Then I want to play as Lightning and not with her as a guest, or just following her around.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Focus on the good characters?
> 
> lolnope gotta make sure Lightning gets the biggest DLC


Because Lightning is more important than them. Hell, she is one of the most important characters in the damn game. Fuck Sazh and Snow. I like them and all but more Lightning is better.



Fraust said:


> Then I want to play as Lightning and not with her as a guest, or just following her around.



Agreed.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Focus on the good characters?
> 
> lolnope gotta make sure Lightning gets the biggest DLC


There stories were mostly rapped up.

 There isn't a whole lot they can do with them.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 6, 2012)

Thoughts on the game so far (Final Episode atm, just started)

Story:
+Good villain. Best "main" villain since the PS1 era. 
+Noel, a decent/good MC. I can actually relate to him minus the cheesy dialog. 
+/- Good character development, but it seems sudden towards the end
++Good history and lore. I really like seeing Pulse throughout the centuries.
-Fucking dialog
-Can get confusing
-Simplistic Serah. Her character development was rushed and sudden. The opposite of Noel in my opinion
-Lightning's character. A complete change compared to the previous game. It's so... strange. It's like she's a different person. 

Gameplay:
+Monster system
+Dat crystarium
+/- Less emphasis on staggering. It's almost nonexistent now, which can be seen as a good or bad thing. I have mixed views on this.
+Non linear level progression
+Open world type design
-Monsters die too easily
-Fucking Academia 400 AF. Fucking hell. I'll expand upon this in my review.
-Fucking tedious battles like those in Academia.
+/- The game seems short. I'll decide whether it is a good or bad thing when I finish the game

Presentation:
-Visual quality reduced significantly, mainly with texture sizes
+Better and more varied art design
+Good music. The game really does have some good music aside from a few tracks. I lol'd when I heard that weird chocobo theme in game. Only happened once though.

If you're looking for a score I'm thinking

Story: 7.5/10. Possibly an 8 if I'm generous.
Gameplay: 8/10 Possibly an 8.5
Presentation: 8.5/10
Enjoyment: 9/10

I'm enjoying it for what it's worth. Some gameplay design choices make me mad, mainly the staggering option. They should have reduced it less instead of almost eliminating its existence.

edit: That was longer than expected


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I agree with just about all of that. Staggering is nice on some bosses, but definitely not necessary. And I still don't have a problem with Academia, but I haven't gotten started with the missions there yet.

I was looking over the ratings and I think an 8 or 8.5 is definitely accurate overall. Gamestop with a 7.5 and Edge with a 5/10 is a little weird to me, especially since you can't think it's worse than XIII in more ways than it's better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2012)

> -Lightning's character. A complete change compared to the previous game. It's so... strange. It's like she's a different person.



Not just in terms of power (that too was a bit off) but she never came off as the type to be subserviant to a deity like ever.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Did she appear like that in the last game? I don't think so.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Did she appear like that in the last game? I don't think so.



She was the stoic military type. Just all business. Even with any form of development she had for her defrosting ice queen persona, she's polar opposite of that in 13-2.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Nevermind, I misread and kinda hit myself with a double negative kinda thing. My bad.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not just in terms of power (that too was a bit off) but she never came off as the type to be subserviant to a deity like ever.



Wasn't she raging against the gods just in duodecim?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2012)

Excited to get back home tomorrow and continue playing. I'm on 400 AF. How far em I storywise?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Still got a bit to go. You have the whole 4th chapter, 5th, and Final. I wanna guess you're at 15-18 hours? If so, another 7-10... or something.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not just in terms of power (that too was a bit off) but she never came off as the type to be subserviant to a deity like ever.



She tells you why she became a servant to Etro in particular and being in Valhalla allows her to see every timeline. That could change a person you know.

Spoiler tagging the following about Lightning in FFXIII-2


*Spoiler*: __ 



She gets sucked into Valhalla from Etro's gate after Etro opens the gate from the Unseen Realm (Valhalla) to Lightning's world to save Cocoon and remove Serah and Dajh from crystal stasis. Fang's and Vanille's ability to save Cocoon like that was a blessing from Etro (literally). But it weakened Etro considerably and Etro told Lightning that Caius was coming after her soon after Lightning gets stuck there and see the dark future and so Lightning decided to aid the goddess. 

It was almost like Lightning repaying a debt if you think about it.

Because of Etro's blessings to Lightning, she gains tremendous powers obviously, beyond those even of I'Cies (like the ability to control Odin again as well as an army of monsters, hell she controls Shiva too) but she can't leave Valhalla. Well she can but only for like a few minutes, which she uses to tell Serah about everything later in the game.




That entire event is in CG too. You get to see some of Lightning's body when she gets her armor too.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> She gets sucked



All that I read.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

If you pay attention to the dialog of various characters, you can pretty much understand everything about the story without reading the datalog, although the datalog would give you more insight too.

Many events in the game are foreshadowed pretty much. I wasn't even shocked about Alyssa considering they pretty much tell you her situation at the graveyard in Bresha.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Pay attention? Dialogue? XIII-2?

Nonsense.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 6, 2012)

They foreshadowed that ending pretty well. It wasn't sudden... surprisingly. I have my complaints about the ending but it's not as bad as I heard.

Doesn't change the fact that they want to milk the series


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Pay attention? Dialogue? XIII-2?
> 
> Nonsense.



You'd be surprised how many people on other forums are confused about certain parts of the story that the game tells you...outright...plain as fucking day.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> They foreshadowed that ending pretty well. It wasn't sudden... surprisingly. I have my complaints about the ending but it's not as bad as I heard.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that they want to milk the series


Yes...yes they do. 

Originally, I wouldn't mind a FFXIII-3, but I'm tired of these waiting games with Square games so give me the final ending DLC dammit and go on to something else. Don't want to wait a few years for the true ending. I love FFXIII, FFXIII-2 and the FNC mythology but I need Versus out asap regardless of quality so Nomura can work on my dream fucking game, Kingdom Hearts III. I need more Kingdom Hearts in my life.

Its all I want. Square must not like money from their hardcore KH fans like me because they sure as hell not making KH3 dammit.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

I think Versus will flatout be better. KH is my FOAT right now, but I expect Versus to outshine it and never relinquish the throne. For me, of course.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You'd be surprised how many people on other forums are confused about certain parts of the story that the game tells you...outright...plain as fucking day.



They sound like the customers I get who constantly ask me where the exit/bathroom/etc. is.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 6, 2012)

It's pretty funny how FF13 looks better than FF13-2 in almost every way graphically 

I still prefer the varied art design of 13-2, but who the hell made the textures?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think Versus will flatout be better. KH is my FOAT right now, but I expect Versus to outshine it and never relinquish the throne. For me, of course.



Oh, I suppose you still think Versus is coming out eh?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh, I suppose you still think Versus is coming out eh?



Duke Nukem Forever managed to come out despite everything.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Duke Nukem Forever managed to come out despite everything.



I would hardly call that abomination Duke Nukem Forever, much less a game at all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think Versus will flatout be better. *KH is my FOAT right now*, but I expect Versus to outshine it and never relinquish the throne. For me, of course.


Your what? 

Originally, I had much love for Versus, I really did. But knowing that KH III wont get released until this shit does is borderline making me want to hate Versus.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They sound like the customers I get who constantly ask me where the exit/bathroom/etc. is.



So you get those types of customers at work too? :sigh

People are stupid I swear. May this be the last retail job I ever work when I find another job. 



Awesome said:


> It's pretty funny how FF13 looks better than FF13-2 in almost every way graphically
> 
> I still prefer the varied art design of 13-2, but who the hell made the textures?


I've grown to expect only the best of the best in graphics for FF games and the sequel to FFXIII (one of the prettiest fucking games this gen) being worse than the predecessor in graphics is appalling to me. That and the loading are pretty much my only issues with FFXIII-2, otherwise I love everything about it.

 Honestly, and this is just my opinion, they need to keep their mainline FF games on longer development cycles...just cover it up with other releases from other series or something so people would be none the wiser. I need my high quality CG and shorter loading times.




Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh, I suppose you still think Versus is coming out eh?



It better. I need my HD KH fix....I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

I think a new Jet Set Radio will come out before Versus or KH3 comes out.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2012)

I just listened to the soundtrack...

Here's a tip SE, more songs and more genres does not mean a better result. You don't need 100 songs in your OST. Also, half of the OST for a final fantasy should not have lyrics and insert songs.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome. Dat set

How was SAO


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

It was glorious. I now know what it is like to be a true man.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

The Versus joke is so overdone. If they announce a cancellation you can have your jokes back, until then let it get some well deserved rest.

And FOAT - favorite of all time. I was just too lazy so changed the GOAT acronym.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Really KH

I mean really?


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I just listened to the soundtrack...
> 
> Here's a tip SE, more songs and more genres does not mean a better result. You don't need 100 songs in your OST. Also, half of the OST for a final fantasy should not have* lyrics *and insert songs.


Its the one main thing I like about FFXIII-2. Finally some more lyrics! Only other FFs I can think of with lyrics in one or two songs is FFX and FFX-2.


Fraust said:


> The Versus joke is so overdone. If they announce a cancellation you can have your jokes back, until then let it get some well deserved rest.
> 
> And FOAT - favorite of all time. I was just too lazy so changed the GOAT acronym.


Well, I don't want it canceled and it looks good, but I do want it out....like asap. The future of KH is at stake!


This is so awesome!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTO7hjW1bJ4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Those lyrics sound fucking weird. I didn't even notice it was english until half way through.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

I was in New Bodhum a long time just walking around listening to it and jumping.

Then I remembered I bought the CE and have the soundtrack so I don't have to do that.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

It's weird, Oreiga is always weird sure but it's not weird good like their usual stuff. The tune and the vocals just don't sync to me


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

Full Speed Ahead. It's my text ringtone. 

And yes, KH. I literally grew up on Disney and Final Fantasy. Naturally the random combination, plus Riku, hit my heart like a megaflare.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I can be romantic with my game terminology. Get at me, son.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Pure fangasm only gets a game so far for me and KH's original characters utterly terrible design and the pretentious story for eveything after the first just...no

It's a fun game sure, but it's on the level of tri ace games for me. Skip cutscene


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's weird, Oreiga is always weird sure but it's not weird good like their usual stuff. The tune and the vocals just don't sync to me







Fraust said:


> Full Speed Ahead. It's my text ringtone.
> 
> And yes, KH. I literally grew up on Disney and Final Fantasy. Naturally the random combination, plus Riku, hit my heart like a megaflare.
> 
> ...


Serah's outfit makes my pants feel as tight as...as...

I can't think of anything. Fuck it I'm sleepy. Serah's default outfit in FFXIII-2 is sexy as fuck though. Fuck that Summoner's Outfit covering up everything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome said:


> It's pretty funny how FF13 looks better than FF13-2 in almost every way graphically
> 
> I still prefer the varied art design of 13-2, but who the hell made the textures?



Just like X looked better than X-2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's weird, Oreiga is always weird sure but it's not weird good like their usual stuff. The tune and the vocals just don't sync to me



When I first heard the song I swore that someone turned on GitS when I wasn't looking. I did not expect that.



> I just listened to the soundtrack...
> 
> Here's a tip SE, more songs and more genres does not mean a better result. You don't need 100 songs in your OST. Also, half of the OST for a final fantasy should not have lyrics and insert songs.



It's a better track than 13's tracks that's for sure. At least they're memorable in some ways. 13's ost did not leave an impression on me.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

It just doesn't compare. It think it's because the music overshadows the lyrics rather than bolster it like say

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIVgSuuUTwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Just like X looked better than X-2.



LOL wtf are you talking about?


I first started listening to Origa's stuff after watching SaC


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Now don't get me wrong, it's a good track but it's just lacking some oompf compared to what I expect from them. Miles better than that X-2 trash


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-mE25_YEOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCZXWBFOQTo[/YOUTUBE]

Yes, I would have to concur with FFXIII-2's tracks being better than X-2's, although I liked X-2's too.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

Neither of those is better than Full Speed Ahead or Caius's theme.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL wtf are you talking about?



X had better looking character models and cutscenes.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

I think X-2 is when the pre-rendered scenes started getting like... too smooth, ya know. I just feel like characters in XIII and -2 especially have some unrealistic-ass perfect skin that's way too smooth and glowy. X did better at it, imo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

@Sephy

Huh? No it didn't. Say what you will about the girlyness of FFX-2's FMVs but they were nice to look at (the graphics not the girls....well both ).


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think X-2 is when the pre-rendered scenes started getting like... too smooth, ya know. I just feel like characters in XIII and -2 especially *have some unrealistic-ass perfect skin that's way too smooth and glowy*. X did better at it, imo.



Ohhh, I think this is what Seph means then.

That's different.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

So did you guys get to buy the real ending yet?


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

My body is ready for it.

I don't like this practice of cutting off endings but I want to see all of the ending to FFXIII-2 so give me the DLC and I'll pay.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

>60 dollars for the game
>120 for the ending

Activision taught Squenix well.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

And I thought online passes were bad. Squeenix continues to prove to me how to do things wrong.


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

It's cute, Squenix thinks people will pay for a Snow ending.

Oh wait...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

Only achievements can sway me to pay for anything more than I have been given. Unlike a good TV show or movie, I have no desire of wanting more from this cliffhanger.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

You would pay just for achievements?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> >60 dollars for the game
> >120 for the ending
> 
> Activision taught Squenix well.



Minor'd in Capcom style of nickle and diming for weapons and boss fights.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You would pay just for achievements?



Fraust is a hardcore achievement whore.

And I hate cliffhanger or secret endings for things I like, because it nags at my head and I speculate too much and I really want to see what happens next. Back in the day, me and my friends speculated some wild theories after the Deep Dive secret ending to KH1. I think every day in school at lunch we'd just talk about different KH theories in between FFVII, X, and Grandia II discussions (like who is hotter between Millenia and Elena in Grandia II or why was Sephiroth in FFVII so badass or who was the guy fighting Riku in that city in Deep Dive) up til KH2 came out. 

Once KH2 came out we just constantly discussed about hentais then and swapped hentai dvds in the middle of class.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there a lightling ending, I would pay


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's a better track than 13's tracks that's for sure. At least they're memorable in some ways. 13's ost did not leave an impression on me.



I mean I guess, but most arn't memorable in a good way. Some of the songs are absolutely terrible. My god what did they do to the chocobo theme?

At least FF13 had a good battle theme, if nothing else. Neither are good though, so I don't really care which is "better".


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 7, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I mean I guess, but most arn't memorable in a good way. Some of the songs are absolutely terrible. My god what did they do to the chocobo theme?
> 
> At least FF13 had a good battle theme, if nothing else. Neither are good though, so I don't really care which is "better".



Well there are two more chocobo themes other than crazy chocobo so its not like your stuck with it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Regular chocobo theme isn't so bad either.

And I love Serendipity's theme song. Sounds like the opening to the Perfect Stranger tv show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Finally played the demo.


Wow, this game is incredibly shit. It's just like FFXIII but worse. I mean, I never really know what's going on in battles. It just feels like we're not fighting at all. It's just a frenzy of activity with no differentiation between attack animations except for maybe a little splash of color at the end. 

Fuck off, Square.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

What bout dem QTEs


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

You don't need to know whats going on in battle, you're just suppose to watch all the flashy motions and mash auto-battle. And maybe hit L1 and R1 once in a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually it wasn't that bad in the QTE department.

"Press left" OMG! So difficult. So exciting! It adds so much to the game!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

I just beat the game I think I only pressed x once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I just beat the game I think I only pressed x once.


 So you remapped your buttons?


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

I want more Serah outfits. Wish there were Mog outfits too! I wish I could remove Noel from my team for just Serah and a Chichu. My Serah is much more powerful than my Noel anyways.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I want more Serah outfits. Wish there were Mog outfits too! I wish I could remove Noel from my team for just Serah and a Chichu.



That'll cost you $20 in DLC.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

I think today is when we get the Lightning and Amodar DLC boss fights.

I'll have to wait til I get paid tomorrow before I can cop it though. I need to pay my Blazblue preorder too.

Hurry up with the outfits Square! I want all of Serah's outifts. I feel cheated for this bullshit Summoner's outfit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you remapped your buttons?



No they just pressed themselves for some reason.
I hit x on the start menu and then it started going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I see. 

Here are the lowlights for the demo:


Rain water on the screen. What the fuck? 
Mog's atrocious voice. 
FFXIII battle system. 
Incoherent battle sequences.
QTEs.
Useless monsters.
Music is shit. Worse than shit. It's the shit that shit shits out when it has had too much Taco Bell.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

What is with old people and taco bell?


----------



## Krory (Feb 7, 2012)

"Press Left!"

/pressleft

"FAILED!"

"Press Y!"

/pressy

"FAILED!"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 7, 2012)

Taco bell ain't too bad actually.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> Taco bell ain't too bad actually.



Taco, taco, burrito burrito, taco flavored _kisses_.

And who the fuck is the flatty in your set?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Esura being a goddamn racist again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I like Taco Bell myself.

Mexican Pizza.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't like how their food comes with a pound of grease.

I mean sure, Mexican food is like that, but come on, its not helping the Greaser stereotype.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

I like burritos. I bought myself two brown rice chicken burritos from Chitpotle yesterday. Shit was off it man, off it. pek


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

You may not be all bad. True, Burritos>Tacos. Especially when they have rice in them.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

I always order extra rice (its free of charge so why not) because it tastes good. Only thing I don't like is how spicy quite a few of their sauces are so I just tell them to put a bunch of sour cream in it. Brown rice, pinto beans, sour cream, chicken, lettuce....you have yourself a big fat ass burrito right there.

Hard shell tacos annoys me although I like the softer, crunchier ones though. Still, I can fit more shit into a burrito than tacos.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

< Not a big fan of Mexican food.

Albeit, I'm not a big fan of any other spanish food since I find my own culture's food to be too amazing, especially when my immediate family cooks it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Brown rice, pinto beans, sour cream, chicken, lettuce



The ingredients to every Mexican dish ever. Tortillas are a given, and sometimes the chicken is beef.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Press Left!"
> 
> /pressleft
> 
> ...


It's like the universe is trying to tell us something.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's like the universe is trying to tell us something.



Hit every button at once. at all times.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> < Not a big fan of Mexican food.
> 
> Albeit, I'm not a big fan of any other spanish food since I find my own culture's food to be too amazing, especially when my immediate family cooks it.


Whats your culture if you don't mind me asking?

A typical meal for me? Fried chicken, mac and cheese, some greens, mash potatoes, and if my mom is feeling it that day, sweet potato pie or something. Sometimes we'd mix up the fried chicken with porkchops or something.

When I have the money I'll go eat some Chinese food or something from Chitpotle.


Gnome said:


> The ingredients to every Mexican dish ever. Tortillas are a given, and sometimes the chicken is beef.



I love rice in any meal. Funny how universal it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Mexicans only did one thing right in their entire history: food.

And even that they often fuck up. You ever try their candy?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Mexican candy is pretty good actually, although I recently found out it was mostly filled with lead. So i'll probably die early, oh well.

Ever eat galletas? That's the good stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe it's just my experience with the sickening chili candies that I've tried. They are disgusting.


However, I vaguely recall really loving this lemon/lime powdered candy as a kid.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

The gooey mushy chili candies are the nasty ones. The good ones are sugar powder with lime and a little chili, but they're also the ones filled with lead.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 7, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I mean I guess, but most arn't memorable in a good way. Some of the songs are absolutely terrible. My god what did they do to the chocobo theme?
> 
> At least FF13 had a good battle theme, if nothing else. Neither are good though, so I don't really care which is "better".



The Chocobo theme is just about as good as it is in FF13. The one you are talking about you only hear it about once and it's really just for a "lol" moment. I wasn't expecting it since it only happened 15-20 hours into the game.




zenieth said:


> What bout dem QTEs



They aren't even a bother. They are beyond easy and incredibly hard to fuck up.




Krory said:


> "Press Left!"
> 
> /pressleft
> 
> ...



A wild troll appeared


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The gooey mushy chili candies are the nasty ones. The good ones are sugar powder with lime and a little chili, but they're also the ones filled with lead.



The lead is what makes it taste good.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

Esura, you have some stereotypical black meals.

And I'm Dominican. Mangu for breakfast, some form of rice, beans, and chicken or beef with a side of either platanos maduro (fried plantain), tostones (twice fried plantain), or arepitas de yuca (my personal favorite) for dinner. Usually at least. I do still have plenty of turkey sandwiches, waffles, cereal, bagels, chinese food, pizza, etc. And when I'm at school it's pretty much as American as you can get.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The lead is what makes it taste good.



That probably explains my addiction to sucking on paint brushes.

@Esura's typical black food.

[YOUTUBE]2-eitsutpOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hit every button at once. at all times.



Soft reset?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Soft reset?



Universal reset.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The gooey mushy chili candies are the nasty ones. The good ones are sugar powder with lime and a little chili, but they're also the ones filled with lead.


 That sounds like the one I ate a million of as a child. 


Could explain some things.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Esura, you have some stereotypical black meals.*
> 
> And I'm Dominican. Mangu for breakfast, some form of rice, beans, and chicken or beef with a side of either platanos maduro (fried plantain), tostones (twice fried plantain), or arepitas de yuca (my personal favorite) for dinner. Usually at least. I do still have plenty of turkey sandwiches, waffles, cereal, bagels, chinese food, pizza, etc. And when I'm at school it's pretty much as American as you can get.



Yes...I know. 
It is good though. 

And is plantain good? That stuff always looks nasty when I see it on TV.

If its not stuff from my mom I'd eat hot dogs, candy, candy, more candy, chinese food, burritos, Cocoa Puffs, meat lover pizza, fruits if I'm too lazy to cook something, cheesy rice when I want to cook something for myself, cheesy spaghetti, cheesy meat loaf, grilled cheese, cheesy scrambled eggs...

...damn with my diet I'm going to be a fucked up old man. 



Gnome said:


> @Esura's typical black food.



Yeah...I know. My niece even mentioned it at the dinner table one day when was eating.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

i rented this game for 5 days and have played 6 hours of it in 4 days. waste of money


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

Plantain is an acquired taste I believe. It's like if you weren't raised on it you probably won't like it, at least not in most forms. I think everyone can fall in love with tostones.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Tostitone? Whats that?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Deep Fried Plantains from the looks of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1mkqOpSFngg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this game worth a buy? I played FF13 and thought it sucked ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Is this game worth a buy? I played FF13 and thought it sucked ass.



Buy food instead you won't regret it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Hell, buy me food and its a better use of your money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay it's settled Kagutsuchi buys everyone here a drink.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

This is FFXIII's ugly, slutty big sister.

Similar, but worse in every way.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not buying anyone shit, I'm a poor student.



CrazyMoronX said:


> This is FFXIII's ugly, slutty big sister.
> 
> Similar, but worse in every way.



Is the levelling up system the same?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty much. I got one level and opened my Cyrstiasauriiumum and couldn't get anything new on it so I was like, "fuck it" and turned my PS3 off.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Is the levelling up system the same?



Its not the same, don't let CMX trick ya.

I almost fucked up my build thinking it was. They are similar in some ways but otherwise completely different. It is also more open than FFXIII's crystarium, no caps or anything. Because of that it makes it very easy to break the game though.

Oh, and check me getting my ass slaughtered online in SCV.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 7, 2012)

The leveling system is completely different, actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I only got one level, mind you.


But that doesn't change my opinion on the game. It could have the best skill/level system of all time and still be a big stinking heap.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok old man, we get you.

Now go back to sleep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, if I have trouble falling asleep I'll play FFXIII-2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey esura, even I can have flat chested girls in my sig.

In any case she is from nisemonogatari, Araragi Karen.


----------



## Seraphine (Feb 7, 2012)

So I just met Snow.  I'm just playing this game so slowly.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)

Worse than XIII.

That statement is almost as stupid as XIII.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hey esura, even I can have flat chested girls in my sig.
> 
> In any case she is from nisemonogatari, Araragi Karen.



Coolness.

I'm torn though, I like the flatties cause they are cute, but I like the big ones too, because those suckers are big.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer the ones that are real.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Big real ones are the best.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Real? Don't be silly.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I prefer the ones that are real.



Well that goes without saying though...

...unless you are one of those ones who carry around dakimuras.

EDIT: Like the post above.....ugh...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> *carry around* dakimuras.



You're talking about his wife there man.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2012)

OK I'm going crazy. I went to Augusta Tower 200 AF. It says I need a key from another world. Where the fuck do I go? Figured academia 400 since I' missing one of the artfact but that shit is hell and I can't go more then 3 steps without fighting.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 7, 2012)

Try Augusta 300AF


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2012)

If the soundtrack for this game wasn't so awful i might consider hiring it for a day


----------



## Awesome (Feb 7, 2012)

It's not bad. I thought it was bad before playing it, but it is actually pretty good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Try Augusta 300AF



I dunno if I have that place. Wwill check when get back. Thanks homeslice


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 7, 2012)

Where's my Lightling Etro dlc


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh man, people on NF begging for DLC, I thought I'd never see the day.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2012)

That's not a person. It's a clever ad bot.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

I think you're right. I'm not sure what *Lightling* is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats your culture if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> A typical meal for me? Fried chicken, mac and cheese, some greens, mash potatoes, and if my mom is feeling it that day, sweet potato pie or something. Sometimes we'd mix up the fried chicken with porkchops or something.
> 
> When I have the money I'll go eat some Chinese food or something from Chitpotle.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought the DLC fellow FFXIII series fans. I took the plunge and I'll tell you how it is....

...after I get my ass whooped in SCV some more. Siegfried makes me cry.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear the fight's decently difficult. You may not be able to handle it. Also, her crystarium is like a monster. Pretty stupid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

He ate chicken for your sins.
[YOUTUBE]FXRAsUOblV4[/YOUTUBE]
Go home and be a family meal.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Fried Chicken Jesus is true Jesus.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2012)

I could watch that all day.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I hear the fight's decently difficult. You may not be able to handle it. Also, her crystarium is like a monster. Pretty stupid.


Some dude on NeoGaf said she was easy.

Problem with this boss would be the fact that capturing them isn't guaranteed...at all. This dude said he had to fight them like 10 times to get them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Fried Chicken Jesus is true Jesus.



_As I pray, *UNLIMITED KFC WORKS*_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh89QID-9EA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> A typical meal for me? Fried chicken, mac and cheese, some *greens*, mash potatoes, and if my mom is feeling it that day, *sweet potato pie *or something. Sometimes we'd mix up the *fried chicken* with *porkchops* or something.



That is how you throw down. Thx for confirming you are black. Same palate.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

I kinda figured as much either way.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Scratch that....Lightning is hard as fuck. Easy by herself but when Amodar joins her they fight just like you. They do Paradigm shifts to heal, to chain attacks on us, to inflict status ailments on us...all that shit. Its like a much harder Cid Raines fight.

I almost killed Amodar and you know what the fuck Lightning did? She healed half of his fucking health. Half of it. It was a pain to get him to 25% as is.

And I swear to god aside from the final boss fight, Sentinels are goddamn useless in this game. Everyone does fucking area attacks and these motherfuckers are no exceptions. Ruinega, Ravage, fucking status inflicting bombs, ugh. Even with my high HP they do too much damage. Its not the amount of damage they do, its HOW many times they fucking hit you is annoying. Ruinega, Ravage, Attack, bombs, all that shit in a span of a few seconds. And that shit stuns you. 

Lightning wasn't kidding when she told Serah and Noel in the Colliseum that we can't handle her before the fight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

Of course they are just like you, you are doing autobattle only after all.
The computer has been using it for years.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah...they weren't kidding. Getting them as monsters is a hit and a miss.

Shit at least let me get the motherfuckers for barely winning. Fuck you Square, fuck you. I'm pissed I bought this shit. I could of gotten Mr. Karate for KOF XIII.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

That's what you get Esua.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2012)

My video review! - 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiNrmYvzgLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

It's shitty, right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not really caring too much about amodar. They should've had lightning team up with cid raines instead.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd pay a couple bucks to get Cid on my team.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

groundbaking?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> groundbaking?



Some cultures cook food by baking it underground.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL dunno why it came out like that. Can hear the R but barely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll agree that FF13-2 is pretty groundbaking.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably because I shat on it and left it in the sun to bake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_NzA3w9RYsE[/YOUTUBE]


The World said:


> Probably because I shat on it and left it in the sun to bake.



Final Fantasy XIII-2 is almost as groundbaking as E.T.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Got to rep that Serah in the set.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

For real, get that shit out of here. Make a Lebreau set or stop making XIII-2 sets.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't help that I'm a fan of the FFXIII series. Before I played FFXIII-2, I was going to make a set of Isayama Yomi or Tohsaka Rin but now....its all about dat Serah Farron. Get used to Serah. She is the face of Unlimited Esura Works (my sig shop I'm going to make soon)!

And fuck Lebreau, she gets on my nerves for some reason.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

What bout my Fang? She looks better than any of these chicks.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What bout my Fang? She looks better than any of these chicks.



Fang does not look better than Yomi, Rin, or Serah (FFXIII-2). While I do like Fang and I mostly used her in my party (she was the best Commando) she didn't appeal to me as much as Lightning, Vanille (I'm one of the few Vanille fans out there), and Jihl.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

But I love me some mixed colored girls sometimes. Too many white/asian in my Eastern influenced games. WTB a little mix up sometimes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But I love me some mixed colored girls sometimes. Too many white/asian in my Eastern influenced games. WTB a little mix up sometimes.



I love mixed colored girls, hell, I love any races of girls. Pussy is pussy imo.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Make me a Fang set!


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Post me what you want for the size of the sig, the render you want to use for your avatar and sig, and post any specific stuff you want in it.

I'll do it for ya.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 9, 2012)

No happy ending for Lightling, that just breaks my heart


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Fang is the only decent looking chick in FF13 universe so far. Serah looks like a kid and has no tits. Lighting is boring, she even sounds like she bored in bed. Vanella I'd punch in the face. So yeah FF13 have mostly ugly chicks. For video games I mean.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Fang isn't exactly well endowed herself. She's just bland to me.

And your post makes no sense. You end off your rips on the FFXIII girls with "So yeah FF13 have mostly ugly chicks" when aside from Serah you don't mention their appearances at all. 

For video game girls, they still aren't that bad. 

Blazblue is my favorite for video game females though.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I love mixed colored girls, hell, I love any races of girls. Pussy is pussy imo.



Search blue waffle on google.

This statement is wrong.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

The FFXIII cast of chicks are ugly on the inside.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fang isn't exactly well endowed herself. She's just bland to me.
> 
> And your post makes no sense. You end off your rips on the FFXIII girls with "So yeah FF13 have mostly ugly chicks" when aside from Serah you don't mention their appearances at all.
> 
> ...


Lighting just looks bored. Decent tits, no ass. Vanella looks like an annoying teenager. To young looking for me, wanna punch her in the face.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought Vanille was awesome. I know I'm the minority in this but I really liked Vanille a lot as a character along with Light.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I thought Vanille was awesome. I know I'm the minority in this but I really liked Vanille a lot as a character along with Light.



My man, I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes vanille.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Now why would you go and actually do that?
> 
> I was intrigued to see but now I know I definitely won't.


For the love of god don't.

Curiosity killed a boner. 



crazymtf said:


> Lighting just looks bored. Decent tits, no ass. Vanella looks like an annoying teenager. To young looking for me, wanna punch her in the face.


I really like Lightning and all but, decent tits? None of the FFXIII girls have decent tits or ass. I find their character and face cute (face counts for appeal imo) and they had nice hips and legs (not thick enough for my actual tastes but they still look good in games).


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

God....how could you?" She was annoying little fuckface. Scratch that, I wouldn't even wanna fuck her face. I hated her accent, I hated her dialog, I hated her character, I hated her design, I hated mostly everything about her.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't like asian chicks so...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

How old is Vanille?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

She is 19 physically but because of the time she slept as crystal she is 519.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

19 physically, 12 mentally, and 519 in actuality. Yep its a squeenix game.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I don't like asian chicks so...



Lol, they dont even look asian, they look white.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> God....how could you?" She was annoying little fuckface. Scratch that, I wouldn't even wanna fuck her face. I hated her accent, I hated her dialog, I hated her character, I hated her design, I hated mostly everything about her.


Easy, its because she was charming and her face was entirely too cute to the point where I would only fuck her face if I could. And I love girls with sexy accents. I enjoyed her dialog, I loved her character, I found her design hot, I loved mostly everything about her.



Gnome said:


> I don't like asian chicks so...






Lee Min Jung said:


> How old is Vanille?



She's 19 physically, 519 years old chronologically.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, they dont even look asian, they look white.



My white girls have ass and tits. So no...they be like Asians


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I was saying that, to me they look straight Caucasian to me as opposed to Asian/Japanese or w/e. Take a look at Shenmue. Those characters look Asian.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> *My white girls have ass and tits.* So no...they be like Asians



Who are these special white girls you speak of?

White girls have no ass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> 19 physically, 12 mentally, and 519 in actuality. Yep its a squeenix game.



I'm wondering what this even means. I'm lost on this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

White girls are boring. Add some color in your life. Shit gets interesting.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm wondering what this even means. I'm lost on this.



I'll let you dwell on it a bit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm wondering what this even means. I'm lost on this.


Its Gnome. A NBH.

Anyways, fun fact from FF wiki. 

"Vanille is the oldest of the series' "perky young girl" archetype of characters, both physically and chronologically, with Krile, Relm, Yuffie, Selphie, Eiko, Rikku, and Penelo also included."



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> White girls are boring. Add some color in your life. Shit gets interesting.





I go crazy for that brown and yellow, brown and yellow, brown and yellow!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

High five to the not liking Asians.

Some Asian-Americans pass, but it's rare... like a legendary pokemon. Same with black women (for me).

I stick to my hispanics and then white women, but not too white. I don't rock the sickly look on my women.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

While I like all races, I prefer black and then Asian women more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> High five to the not liking Asians.
> 
> *Some Asian-Americans pass, but it's rare... like a legendary pokemon*. Same with black women (for me).
> 
> I stick to my hispanics and then white women, but not too white. I don't rock the sickly look on my women.



God, too good.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> While I like all races, I prefer black and then Asian women more.



More terrible taste.

Fraust knows whats up.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who are these special white girls you speak of?
> 
> White girls have no ass.



Plenty. You probably live in a shit area then. In florida, they got dat ass 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> White girls are boring. Add some color in your life. Shit gets interesting.



You dating some shitty white girls then. I dated Spanish, black, white, and White still be my favorite. Though Spanish still got my favorite ass/tit combo 

Asians are fugly as shit. There's no denying that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Though Spanish still got my favorite ass/tit combo



Real talk. White girls at my school got nice bodies and all, but it's usually one or the other... sometimes neither, just a pretty face (except for this one chick, damn... no brains, though).

Dated this one chick I would marry. Most perfect I've ever encountered (I don't mean huge, I mean shape, texture, softness, size, proportion). All, perfection.

Latinas, though.  Our women be evenly gifted all around.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Real talk. White girls at my school got nice bodies and all, but it's usually one or the other... sometimes neither, just a pretty face (except for this one chick, damn... no brains, though).
> 
> Dated this one chick I would marry. Most perfect I've ever encountered (I don't mean huge, I mean shape, texture, softness, size, proportion). All, perfection.
> 
> *Latinas, though.  Our women be evenly gifted all around.*



Not as much as our black women.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I've only been attracted to a total of five black women's faces. And also don't like black women's body types. Like I said, I don't care about size, it's more about shape, proportion, texture, etc. I can talk about how I nitpick women for hours.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never dated before. But I seen enough white girls that I imagine that someone is xeroxing them somewhere they're more or less the same.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think I've only been attracted to a total of five black women's faces. And also don't like black women's body types. Like I said, I don't care about size, it's more about shape, proportion, texture, etc. *I can talk about how I nitpick women for hours.*



Any guy can. 

I think it may have to do with the areas we are in that may shape our preferences for different races of women.

I have not been lucky to see these banging white women in real life in my area. On TV...occasionally. Most of the white women people call sexy makes me scratch my head. I've seen some cute Latino girls though, or they could of been mixed, I dunno.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Any guy can.



Nah, I know guys that really don't care. Boobs. Ass. Face. Lips. They have on preference and the rest is irrelevant.

I have different tastes for girls I just wanna hookup with. Date temporarily. Wifey material. etc. I've never met anyone that goes into the depth I go to about every single body part. I've been with enough beautiful women, and I'm not one to settle for less than I've already had so my standards are always ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I've never dated before. But I seen enough white girls that I imagine that someone is xeroxing them somewhere they're more or less the same.



Then you needs to go to new areas, cause where ever you live sucks. 

Latinas still the best though. Fraust knows what I'm talking about. Fuck what I'd do to get in that...

Black women are ok...I don't like dark chocolate ones though. But I get a long with black women the most probably of all women cause they usually cray. yes Cray. Racist? I got a Chinese Step mom, a Black step dad, a black brother in law, and my sister is dating some Spanish retard. So nope. I just call it how it is


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Nah, I know guys that really don't care. Boobs. Ass. Face. Lips. They have on preference and the rest is irrelevant.
> 
> I have different tastes for girls I just wanna hookup with. Date temporarily. Wifey material. etc. I've never met anyone that goes into the depth I go to about every single body part. I've been with enough beautiful women, and I'm not one to settle for less than I've already had so my standards are always ridiculous.


Appearance only really matters for me if I want a fuck real quick though. If I'm looking to be with someone, inb4thissoundscliche, I rather the girl be tolerable to be around talk with but with average appearance than annoying, douchy bitch who is banging.

I've been burned too much on the latter. 



crazymtf said:


> Then you needs to go to new areas, cause where ever you live sucks.
> 
> Latinas still the best though. Fraust knows what I'm talking about. Fuck what I'd do to get in that...
> 
> Black women are ok...I don't like dark chocolate ones though. But I get a long with black women the most probably of all women cause they usually cray. yes Cray. Racist? I got a Chinese Step mom, a Black step dad, a black brother in law, and my sister is dating some Spanish retard. So nope. I just call it how it is


What's a cray?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

dat shit cray.

Come on, you black.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I approve of the way this thread is going now. But I am not saying I don't like Asian's, I am just saying that in the FF franchise, they don't look asian to me, if that is what they are trying to portray. Which is why I brought up Shemnue as an example. Dem look more Asian.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I would like to see more Black/Asian combos myself but they are a rare breed indeed.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Appearance only really matters for me if I want a fuck real quick though. If I'm looking to be with someone, inb4thissoundscliche, I rather the girl be tolerable to be around talk with but with average appearance than annoying, douchy bitch who is banging.
> 
> I've been burned too much on the latter.
> 
> ...



Wait you're black? 

Second. You're black and don't know what Cray means?

Third. You're black?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Then you needs to go to new areas, cause where ever you live sucks.
> 
> Latinas still the best though. Fraust knows what I'm talking about. Fuck what I'd do to get in that...
> 
> Black women are ok...I don't like dark chocolate ones though. But I get a long with black women the most probably of all women cause they usually cray. yes Cray. Racist? I got a Chinese Step mom, a Black step dad, a black brother in law, and my sister is dating some Spanish retard. So nope. I just call it how it is



I'm in NYC man.



> Wait you're black?
> 
> Second. You're black and don't know what Cray means?
> 
> Third. You're black?



I thought it'd been obvious.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm in NYC man.



Oh my homie no fucking wonder. Fuck NYC bitches. I hate them fucking white chicks. First they all look like sluts (well like 90% of them) and they have no personality and they be boring, and they also all look the same with the fucking make up. 

Now I know why you see them white girls in that light. I feel sorry for you man


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> dat shit cray.
> 
> Come on, you black.


I still know of no one who uses that word. I never heard of that word before. Is it supposed to be derogatory?



Lee Min Jung said:


> I approve of the way this thread is going now. But I am not saying I don't like Asian's, I am just saying that in the FF franchise, they don't look asian to me, if that is what they are trying to portray. Which is why I brought up Shemnue as an example. Dem look more Asian.



Well, FFXIII series girls don't look Asian but FFVIII, FFX, FFX-2, and Advent Children girls really had that Asian vibe.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 9, 2012)

I  for one prefer Russian women. I hate all American women of any color race etc.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Wait you're black?
> 
> Second. You're black and don't know what Cray means?
> 
> Third. You're black?



Yes

Yes 

Yes

C'mon on dude, I told you this ages ago.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

NYC white girls are definitely not what you should base your opinion of them on. NYC spanish girls are amazing, though.

That's why I like college, white girls from all over the country.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Oh my homie no fucking wonder. Fuck NYC bitches. I hate them fucking white chicks. First they all look like sluts (well like 90% of them) and they have no personality and they be boring, and they also all look the same with the fucking make up.
> 
> Now I know why you see them white girls in that light. I feel sorry for you man



I work at Wollman Rink so I be seeing these snotty ass rich white bitches everyday. I swear.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I work at Wollman Rink so I be seeing these snotty ass rich white bitches everyday. I swear.



Not to get off-topic of the off-topicness, but are they hiring?


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know how NYC white girls are but the white girls here aren't too bad personality wise. I just don't find them all that hot compared to other races, especially the older white women. Still serviceable though.

Maybe its because of how common they are here that I'm starting to not care about them much.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> I  for one prefer Russian women. I hate all American women of any color race etc.



My girl is Russian and I have no complaints bout her.



Fraust said:


> Not to get off-topic of the off-topicness, but are they hiring?



We were off topic a long time ago brah.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> We were off topic a long time ago brah.



That's why I said off-topic *of* the off-topicness. I don't think it's grammatically correct, but I mean not on the subject of women.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Anytime we get on topic we get the usual posters who divert the topic and everyone just goes with the flow.

Then again, only me, Mura, Awesome, Fraust, Raidou, and now crazymtf actually likes and plays the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> NYC white girls are definitely not what you should base your opinion of them on. *NYC spanish girls are amazing*, though.
> 
> That's why I like college, white girls from all over the country.



This is true.



Fraust said:


> Not to get off-topic of the off-topicness, but are they hiring?



I have no clue. They do hiring IIRC in-between seasons (next up will be the summer season).


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You also know the stereotype that upper class white folk dislike rap? THEY'RE FUCKING LYING.
> 
> Ever seen a bunch of drunk rich white people get down to some Biggie Smalls? FOX (yes _that_ FOX)Party right there.



Oh dude I know. When Lil Wayne released his CD I was expecting a crazy amount of black people. What I got were rich white girls...scary shit. 

@Fraust - LMFAO Repppppp


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

White girls love black guys, nothing to see here.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

What'chall know bout the ATL?


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

ATL?

Atlanta right?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

@Esura - Dude...you sure you're black? 

And yeah I know a lot of white girls be loving black guys. My sister and mom are proof of that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> ....
> 
> That doesn't mean what you think it means.



I think it means exactly what I meant it to mean. What do you think it means?


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> @Esura - Dude...you sure you're black?
> 
> And yeah I know a lot of white girls be loving black guys. My sister and mom are proof of that.


Yes I am. I'm just not one who fits the usual black stereotypes.

Don't worry, I get that from people I know too.  

I don't like spicy foods either.



Fraust said:


> I think it means exactly what I meant it to mean. What do you think it means?


I know what you meant, but you didn't write what you meant.

What does nationality have to do with turning in my black card? 

But I know what you meant. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> How you not know that. That shit been around since like 2'7 -2'8 or so. I don't even follow rap like that and even I know that.



I figured I knew of it but I wasn't sure. I don't try to remember useless information.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

What I have noticed from the couple of years I have been here is that 1 out of every 5 guys is gay. No lie. Dunno how it is up where you all are but there are a'lot of fine thick girls down here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes I am. *I'm just not one who fits the usual black stereotypes.*



**


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> **


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

I had one of those duel disks and I used to be hardcore in Yu-Gi-Oh! Me and my boys would just play in the lunchroom and try to talk like Yugi or Kaiba.

"I got that God card Ra from the deck and I'm laying it down with this magic card, I win!"

"How?"

"Cause its a God card, I won."

"No you didn't. Fuck you."

"Its in the anime bitch!"

"...so! Fuck you, I ain't agreeing to giving you my card!"

"Fuck you!"

Fight insures.

I sneak up and steal the good cards while they fight.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I had one of those duel disks and I used to be hardcore in Yu-Gi-Oh! Me and my boys would just play in the lunchroom and try to talk like Yugi or Kaiba.
> 
> "I got that God card Ra from the deck and I'm laying it down with this magic card, I win!"
> 
> ...



I wish I could have done that when I was younger. I was too poor to get cards.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I had one of those duel disks and I used to be hardcore in Yu-Gi-Oh! Me and my boys would just play in the lunchroom and try to talk like Yugi or Kaiba.
> 
> "I got that God card Ra from the deck and I'm laying it down with this magic card, I win!"
> 
> ...



lol, fighting over cards.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

It started getting so bad with Yu-Gi-Oh!/Pokemon cards in my area that it was eventually banned in my elementary school and in junior high along with cellphones.

People were getting jumped if they had a rare card, people had their cards stolen from their book bags, kids were betting lunch money on matches, all that. Parents complained that their kids were getting their ass whooped by others over cards and the principal tried to act like those cards were corrupting the youth.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

That's public schools for you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> It started getting so bad with Yu-Gi-Oh!/Pokemon cards in my area that it was eventually banned in my elementary school and in junior high along with cellphones.
> 
> People were getting jumped if they had a rare card, people had their cards stolen from their book bags, kids were betting lunch money on matches, all that. Parents complained and the principal tried to act like those cards were corrupting the youth.



Same here, when I was in junior high and high school(man I feel old) that shit was everywhere. No joke back then, no fucking joke.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Parents complained that their kids were getting their ass whooped by others over cards and the principal tried to act like those cards were corrupting the youth.



It's not like some of those cards are worth 100's of dollars or anything.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

My school never got that big on Yu-Gi-Oh, granted it was a private school with maybe 200 people max, but we were more on Yo-Yo, Gigapet/Tomagachi and Laser Pen fads.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2012)

Everything that was cool in my middle school eventually got banned. Pokemon cards, Yu-Gi-Oh card, Kungi's (or some shit... like a kid's version of Jacks).


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Same here, when I was in junior high and high school(man I feel old) that shit was everywhere. No joke back then, no fucking joke.


You aren't that old. We're close in age. 

I still played every once in awhile in my freshman year of high school but no one bothered bringing them to school anymore. Also, that's when I started bringing hentais to school to trade and borrowing anime/hentai DVDs from my friends.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's not like some of those cards are worth 100's of dollars or anything.



The way people act over them you'd thought they were.



Lee Min Jung said:


> My school never got that big on Yu-Gi-Oh, granted it was a private school with maybe 200 people max, but we were more on *Yo-Yo*, Gigapet/Tomagachi and *Laser Pen* fads.


Those two maybe caught on for like a year then they mostly fell into obscurity here. Some people who brought in Laser Pens started getting laughed at for being outdated.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You aren't that old. We're close in age.
> 
> I still played every once in awhile in my freshman year of high school but no one bothered bringing them to school anymore. *Also, that's when I started bringing hentais to school to trade and borrowing anime/hentai DVDs from my friends.*



Like a hardcore fan I know you are.




Esura said:


> The way people act over them you'd thought they were.



There are cards that really are 100 dollars, I saw some on ebay and shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's not like some of those cards are worth 100's of dollars or anything.




Not Yu-Gi-Oh but yeah. His price has gone down recently and he's not even the most expensive card


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I still played every once in awhile in my freshman year of high school but no one bothered bringing them to school anymore. Also, that's when I started bringing hentais to school to trade and borrowing anime/hentai DVDs from my friends.



Ah that brings me back.  Started in late middle school.  So much money made from selling porn/hentai on CDs to those whom didn't know where to get those items from.  Back when the market wasn't overly saturated.  My parents never gave me allowance, so I got my money in a productive and legitimate way.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

I hate games in RPGs that are purely based on random chance. 

Slot machines in this shit are a waste of time, nothing more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> There are cards that really are 100 dollars, I saw some on ebay and shit.



Not surprising or anything same thing with baseball cards


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I hate games in RPGs that are purely based on random chance.



So you hate RPGs?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

RPGs aren't based on chance. They're based on repetitiveness.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

RPGs are based on numbers and stats


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

Which are acquired through repetitiveness.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

The World said:


> RPGs are based on numbers and stats



and dice rolls.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

How about Repetitive Dice Rolls?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2012)

There is chance with repetitiveness. Like if you need an enemy to drop an item and there is a 5% chance it'll drop. If you don't get it then you repeat the process.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

Item drops are never necessary for simple completion. I'm going off of the base concept of RPGs.

If you're doing the minimum to complete the story, it's repetitiveness that will make you stronger, get you money (depending on the game), acquire you skills, etc. for you to beat the game. Some games can be beaten without leveling at all, hence the challenges, so they may just be exceptions.

But games within the games that have no strategy or skill involved are annoying, that was my original point. Chocobo races have a strategy. Casino slots are 100% chance.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol, still going on bout the slot machines?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I haven't played yet today (just woke up), but I'm not looking forward to continuing the process for ultimately 4 fragments, both ultimate weapons, an achievement, and something else I need. I just don't agree with tying so many important things to something you can't control, ya know?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

You just take all the money or tokens, use them all up and if you get nothing good, you reset the console?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty much the method. Buy a certain amount of tokens (I have 3000. I need just about ten times that for everything) and use a rubber band to hold down the auto-play button until you either succeed or more likely lose all your coins. Takes about an hour each go. When you lose them all, exit and reload.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Lack of achievements makes me upset now. Fucking JRPGs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

You get to fight her?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Apparently. No confirmation yet, but the image doesn't look fake to me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

okay someone update me i haven't paid any attention to what's happening in this game




so we're getting a DLC T_____T? that's what my friend told me


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot of DLC. Ezio costume doesn't even have a release... By the time they come out everyone will have completed the game (those that would even consider getting the DLC).


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

>Making  Jihl DLC

SE you unsavory bastards


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

wtf, so the ending is actually going to be a DLC though? 





why pay for a game if you need to buy its conclusion separately
square enix why
that's like paying for a lotto ticket without the number


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

It's like paying for prostitute without having sex.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

a masseuse without a happy ending


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

A hamburger without meat.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

An ipod with no headphones.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

a car without wheels ;______;.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Is this still about XIII-2?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

It could be XIII, too. (see what I did there?)

An RPG without exploration. Like a girl with no tits.




















































































Or ass.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

i'm asian, therefore i have neither


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you insulted if I call you the FFXIII of women?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> An RPG without exploration. *Like a girl with no tits.*


I was going to say this.


BrightlyGoob said:


> i'm asian, therefore i have neither


But I figured this.


Like an Esura post without the bad taste.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

I also knew she was smaller, but I knew she had the sense of humor to handle it.


Not like making fun of Esura's "tastes" if you can them that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

A Fraust without the r
hehehe



Fraust said:


> Are you insulted if I call you the FFXIII of women?



yes



in my defense, i have a well-developed body compared to other asians .


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> A Fraust without the r



You win. It hurts my soul.




> in my defense, i have a well-developed body compared to other asians .



Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

A well developed Asian? We call them hispanic.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

told ye I was the manliest .



			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> A well developed Asian? We call them hispanic.



we americans call them curvy yellow people with small eyes .


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Like attending college without getting a degree in the end of it all.



This reminds me of when I played the Orc's story mode in Warcraft III: Frozen Throne.  Initially only the first Arc/Act/Whatever was available and you had to wait for the other two acts to to come out later.  Yeah, sure it was free, but it came out so much later, that I forgot all about it until I decided to try out Single Player again and noticed it was available then.

Just reminds me more of how I would like the game to be complete from that start.  I'd rather spend a hundred hours unlocking everything than $50 or so on various unlockables that become available as soon as I enter my credit card number and press enter.  I mean, the amount I pay for the game and how much I get out of the money I spent on it compared to the amount I pay for tons of unlockables and how much I get out of the money I spent there are no where near equal at all.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Speaking of Asians, I found one of those rare Black and Japanese chicks. Was a sight to behold.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know, it's nice when a game comes out and on the disc is everything you can have. But with Blizzard man, D3 is going to have post launch content, and its been 13 years since D2, I couldn't imagine how long a wait would be if they released a "full game".


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lack of achievements makes me upset now. Fucking JRPGs.



wooooooooooot?! She's back!? :amazed


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of Asians, I found one of those rare Black and Japanese chicks. Was a sight to behold.



But but, Asians are afraid of black people.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> But but, Asians are afraid of black people.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

^ she's not that different ~ if she had black hair with a golder undertone, she could pass for a full asian. [or just the golder undertone]



			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> But but, Asians are afraid of black people.


my parents are the evidence lol.

i hated nabaat. satisfied me when she died like a fodder


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Everything I know is a lie, omg what. Like, I knew I shouldn't have built my life around a common truth, now I feel so lost.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe that wasn't a good enough pic of her. How bout this one:





I love her Jpop songs.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

okay now I see it more . Insooni also has a noticeable asian/black mix in her.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Everybody looks the same nowadays.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Think that is surprising, tell me what you think bout this. You would never expect seeing something like this. Anti-Stereotypes ftw.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, to be fair, the extra content was after the main story line.  Perhaps I'm more concerned about how long it took after the initial launch of the game was made and that the game made no mention of a release date to me about the extra content.  Also, in comparison to the length of the main story line, the extra content wasn't very much in comparison to the time waited for it to arrive.  As long as the next story line content, whether in another game with Starcraft II or just in smaller extra episode lists, I'd rather the wait time, any possible price, and content amount be acceptable.  

Yes, Diablo 3 can have extra content come afterwards in exchange for an earlier release date, but then I'd rather the extra content be substantial without a huge gap in between releases and be fair in any possible pricing.  However, how the story is cut into pieces is important as well.

Going back to the FFXIII-2 DLC ending.  If it's just a fmv, then no that's quite garbage.  I'd much prefer playing FFX-2 and getting 100% on everything several times to get an ending than paying for it.  Though in this case, paying could be an option for those whom don't care to 100% anything, but it shouldn't be the only way to get the ending.   I'm still not liking the idea though, as I sit here trying to be understanding, but still at a loss.



Black and Japanese chicks eh?

*Goes on xvideos and searches Japanese Black*



Nah, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

SIELENCEEE!!! MOAR LESBIANS FOR THE LESBIAN GOD!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

That yuri pic made me realize how big Jihl's breasts are.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

I personally know two people who are a mix of asian and black.

Not counting the couple of famous ones like enka boy there


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Jihl's tits are the only thing she's good for.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes her 95% better than the rest of the cast.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm black and asian. :33

And people still play this game?

Must be some SE mind control agent attached to each copy.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I am black and technically asian (midden eastern) does that count?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Playing as we speak. Having a blasty blast. 

It's really quite good. Unfortunately it came out after XIII instead of before.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust, that's shameful.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Playing as we speak. Having a blasty blast.
> 
> It's really quite good. Unfortunately it came out after XIII instead of before.



Esura was notified of this post and he will be coming soon to respond.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you played it World? I don't mean the demo either. I'm not saying it's in my top FFs, but it's the most fun I've had with one since X, easily.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Have you played it World? I don't mean the demo either. I'm not saying it's in my top FFs, but it's the most fun I've had with one since X, easily.



No love for 12?


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope and I probably never will. There are too many other great games out now that I'm preoccupied with.

I also can't stand being Serah as one of the main protags, maybe I will get it when it's bargain bin. 

I'm not going to make the same mistake I made last time with the first game and pay full price for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No love for 12?



Well 12 is...

I like Balthier and Fran. :33


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to buy XIII-2, it should be about $20 in a few months.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No love for 12?



Enjoyable, but I can't remember shit even if I try. That's how unmemorable it was for me. Plus the ending, lame Vayne, mostly worthless characters, and lack of a love story were not to my liking. I mean this one doesn't have a love story either, but Caius's reasons greatly make up for it. I like him better than all of XII by himself.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to buy 13-2 immediately after I finish my current run of 13 which I'm currently rushing through so I can get the sequel.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well 12 is...
> 
> I like Balthier and Fran. :33






Fraust said:


> Enjoyable, but I can't remember shit even if I try. That's how unmemorable it was for me. Plus the ending, lame Vayne, mostly worthless characters, and lack of a love story were not to my liking. I mean this one doesn't have a love story either, but Caius's reasons greatly make up for it. I like him better than all of XII by himself.



Aint gonna lie, there was no character development and the part of the story that had the unnecessary political bs was unnecessary but all else was pretty sick, ala Gambits and shit. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm going to buy XIII-2, it should be about $20 in a few months.



I almost ordered it online, but decided in the end to wait a bit as well.

Don't have the cash to spare on many games anyway, and I don't like XIII series much, ToGF will be a better investment.

Bring on Versus already.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Bring on Versus already.



Lol, it ain't gonna come out for years. It is trying to reach Duke Nukem's Dev time. So we got a few more years. The day Versus comes out is the day we hear something bout KH3.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe if you wait long enough, the later edition copies of FFXIII-2 might have the DLC ending included in the disc.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I almost ordered it online, but decided in the end to wait a bit as well.
> 
> Don't have the cash to spare on many games anyway, and I don't like XIII series much, ToGF will be a better investment.
> 
> Bring on Versus already.



Yeah same here really. And if I remember right, XIII dropped in price real quick.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well *I am black* and technically asian (midden eastern) does that count?



 **


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> **



Nah man, it is more like


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah man, it is more like



That too.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Black people don't do that


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll have to agree on that, I know the blackest marine I know for proof of that.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Black people don't do that



You ain't black so you don't know.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

And how do you think he is the blackest? What makes him the blackest lol?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> You ain't black so you don't know.



You guys hiding stuff from the rest of the world? Don't tell me all that watermelon and chicken is just a ruse.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 12, 2012)

What if it is?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Lets just say he changed on how I view things.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You guys hiding stuff from the rest of the world? Don't tell me all that watermelon and chicken is just a ruse.



Says the guy who didnt believe in Black and Japanese girls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Black people don't do that



Ever heard of "on the down low"?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the dumbest convo ever


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Blame Satellizer.

Edit: oh yeah, thats in the other thread, whoops.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> This is the dumbest convo ever



You know you wanna join in.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Says the guy who didnt believe in Black and Japanese girls.



I still don't, your photoshop'd pics are lies.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

How many black people know how to use photoshop well?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm repping all of you. I'm laughing so hard i'm in tears now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How many black people know how to use photoshop well?



Esura.


So 1.


Edit: Well sorta. I'm still counting it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Well Esura actually has a reason to use it. Anyone else got a reason?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura you pure African American, or you mixed with something?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well Esura actually has a reason to use it. Anyone else got a reason?



Well apparently Gnome thinks I do.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well apparently Gnome thinks I do.



You could have easily outsourced your photo's to Esura. I will not fall into this conspiracy.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> You ain't said nothing funny yet



What is this nonsense? I believe I am one of the co-founders of this entire conversation. I get 20% of all credit for laughs.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> What is this nonsense? I believe I am one of the co-founders of this entire conversation. I get 20% of all credit for laughs.



That sounds like communism to me.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, communism would be me saying for every post you make in a conversation I'm also involved in, I should get a post towards my count.

10,000.  I see you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> What is this nonsense? I believe I am one of the co-founders of this entire conversation. I get 20% of all credit for laughs.


I call 'em like i see 'em and i didn't see you


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't be a scrub. Next time you laugh at one of my posts I expect rep, then for you to spread like hell, then another rep.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

F'ing Esura needs to come in here and defend me. Dis Blackenese chicks are real.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I call 'em like i see 'em and i didn't see you



Ah, the fresh smell of Capitalism in the morning.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Blasian I believe is the term.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

I may or may not have a friend who is part Black and part Japanese. At least he claims so.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Ah, the fresh smell of Capitalism in the morning.


Just doing my patriotic duty. Get that Commie bullshit out of here.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

It can go one way or another, depending on which ethnicity is more prevalent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I may or may not have a friend who is part Black and part Japanese. At least he claims so.



Which does he look more of black or yellow?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm DominiGreek. I guess.

When I tell women I'm part Greek they swoon for me. no lie. Sometimes I forget to mention it, though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Greek you say?



Sephiroth said:


> Which does he look more of black or yellow?



He ain't dark so not black.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Am i like...the only white dude here? >.>


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm Mexican, so yes.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

GTFO Minorities....oh wait.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

That awkward feel when you're the odd man out.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> That awkward feel when you're the odd man out.



You should try going to a family reunion where you can't speak to 90% of the people.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm, I was the only other black kid, than my brother that was in my high school for 3 years. Awkward at first.

I took JApanese at Purdue for 4 years and 1 of the 2 only black people in the Japanese classes. Awkward. 

I have some others but I can't think of any atm.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You should try going to a family reunion where you can't speak to 90% of the people.


Oh damn


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

That great feeling when minorities are the majority. 

I love family parties in The Bronx. I'm related to about the entire burrough and everyone knows me because my dad is practically famous there and in his hometown.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> That awkward feel when you're the odd man out.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

The parties are fun, hundreds of Mexicans occupying the entire street and listening to loud ass music? fun as hell.

There's also the perk of being the youngest, I got property down in Mexico.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Says the guy who didnt believe in Black and Japanese girls.


Yeah...Gnome sucks dick for that. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Esura you pure African American, or you mixed with something?


All I know is, I have an ancestor back in the 1800s who was Irish and loved black women and his offsprings loved black men and women and produced more black offsprings. 



Butō Rengoob said:


> That awkward feel when you're the odd man out.


High school...whole table dedicated to people talking about JRPGs. Only two people out of 20 people in the table were black. One was me, the other was some dude who wished he was Japanese and hated black people even though he was black. Even the white kids thought he was crazy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah...Gnome sucks dick for that.



That's just mean Uncle Tom.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's just mean Uncle Tom.



....what? Why did you just call me Uncle Tom? Do you even know what an Uncle Tom is?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> ....what? Why did you just call me Uncle Tom? Do you even know what an Uncle Tom is?



Yeah, its basically the other black guy at your table you mentioned. You're all the same to me.

And its also a term that comes from a book.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, its basically the other black guy at your table you mentioned.
> 
> And its also a term that comes from a book.



I know what it is Sherlock. I read the damn book. I meant why did you call me Uncle Tom? 

But now I know you meant the shameful child who parents did not instill in him black pride.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Also notice you're in Cincinnati Esura, you're right around the corner from Arcade Legacy, you should go for King of Anime.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Black pride


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Also notice you're in Cincinnati Esura, you're right around the corner from Arcade Legacy, you should go for King of Anime.


King of Anime?
What?


I remember my brother having one of these picks before. I tried doing a fro as well but my head don't look right for them. Sticking with the braids.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Black pride



I feel that everyone should have pride in their race. By not having it, you're pretty much are denying your existence. You should take pride in your heritage as well.

As much as I like Japanese history up til the Meji Era and their animes and games and porn/women I still have that pride in my people.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

The Black Panther is cool, like a ninja.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The Black Panther is cool, like a ninja.



Luke Cage is better.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I prefer Static Shock myself.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I feel that everyone should have pride in their race. By not having it, you're pretty much are denying your existence. You should take pride in your heritage as well.
> 
> As much as I like Japanese history up til the Meji Era and their animes and games and porn/women I still have that pride in my people.



Pride in something completely out of your control, nty.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Black Lightning is cooler.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pride in something completely out of your control, nty.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdN6VJ9VHlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pride in something completely out of your control, nty.


So better come to grips with it and accept it. 



The World said:


> Black Lightning is cooler.



No friend...either Luke Cage or Blade....and not that Wesley Snipes Blade either.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> So better come to grips with it and accept it.



That has nothing to do with pride. Pride is blind, arrogant, and conceited. I think what you're getting at is self respect.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Can Sazh be my role model?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> High school...whole table dedicated to people talking about JRPGs. Only two people out of 20 people in the table were black. One was me, the other was some dude who wished he was Japanese and hated black people even though he was black. Even the white kids thought he was crazy.


Holy fuck man. Now that's awkward.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That has nothing to do with pride. Pride is blind, arrogant, and conceited. I think what you're getting at is self respect.


What the fuck ever.

Why can't I sound cool for once without you on my dick? I'm trying to emulate what this old cat told me and you fucking me up. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> Can Sazh be my role model?



Sure. Sazh is cool. Barret as role model is bad.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Can Sazh be my role model?



No, he is the Token black guy.

SHIT! DAMN! THAT'S WACK!


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> No, he is the Tolkien black guy.
> 
> SHIT! DAMN! THAT'S WACK!



The Tolkien black guy?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> What the fuck ever.
> 
> Why can't I sound cool for once without you on my dick? I'm trying to emulate what this old cat told me and you fucking me up.



Only I can sound cool.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> The Tolkien black guy?



IT WAS A JOKE!............yeah that's what I'll tell people....

What the fuck ever.

Why can't I sound cool for once without you on my dick? I'm trying to emulate what this old cat told me and you fucking me up.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> No, he is the Token black guy.
> 
> SHIT! DAMN! THAT'S WACK!



I was the token black guy in my school, that is why he would be a good role model for me. I can relate.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> King of Anime?
> What?



It's an event called Power Up held every year for tournaments and casuals

King of Anime is a smaller event held there with smaller games Blazblue, Melty Blood, and Arcana Heart etc.   





You're in walking distance, you should go just for fun and to beat a few scrubs.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Who would be the _Tolkien_ black guy? Don Cornelius maybe...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Eatingpopcorn.gif


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Holy fuck man. Now that's awkward.



But....he had a plus side.

I intimidated people unintentionally due to my growth spurt and being one of the few black people in my school and he was a bit scrawny so we hanged out regardless of his prejudice. He let me borrow anime and hentai DVDs and I kept him from getting his ass whooped from those football players and chilled with him. Those uppity kids annoyed me anyway and him and this other dude were the only tolerable people in the school so it was no problem.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Why would you borrow his Hentai dvds?

He probably had his sperm juices all over them shits.

Probably on the anime dvds too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Ewww            .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Why would you borrow his Hentai dvds?
> 
> He probably had his sperm juices all over them shits.
> 
> Probably on the anime dvds too.



When someone mentions one of those animu pillows that's all I can think of, how fucking nasty they probably are, crusty and shit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Why would you borrow his Hentai dvds?
> 
> He probably had his sperm juices all over them shits.
> 
> Probably on the anime dvds too.



The way he acted over them? He would of cried if someone breathed on them. 

My first time watching Ikki Tousen and Bible Black.....yeeeeah. I had to go buy my own set of BB DVDs after that so I can keep watching them.

When I think about it...aside from some golden moments, high school sucks. Being a teenager sucks. Being 21 is awesome!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Double ewww.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> But....he had a plus side.
> 
> I intimidated people unintentionally due to my growth spurt and being one of the few black people in my school and he was a bit scrawny so we hanged out regardless of his prejudice. He let me borrow anime and hentai DVDs and I kept him from getting his ass whooped and chilled with him. Those uppity kids annoyed me anyway and him and this other dude were the only tolerable people in the school so it was no problem.


Well that's pretty cool. I've never had any friends who liked anime and manga like i did in HS. Made me that much more of a recluse


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Derrick Rose is my black role model.



Not just 'cause he's so respectful as a human, but also 'cause he's light-skinned as fuck. I can't have a black black man as my role model.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahhhh yeaaaa. Vintage Bible Black. Old school, yo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Double ewww.






Butō Rengoob said:


> Well that's pretty cool. I've never had any friends who liked anime and manga like i did in HS. Made me that much more of a recluse



I attracted similar odd people like myself like wild fire, in elementary, in high school, and at work....all unintentionally. I just be doing my thing and someone comes and like..."OOOH you like this too!?"

We actually started conversation  in Art class when I whipped out my Rurouni Kenshin mangas to read because my Art teacher sucked and didn't know the first thing about what the fuck she was talking about. Bitch didn't know the first thing about anatomy.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

>Bible black

Fuck this thread and fuck that noise


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura ruined the thread again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

That last one directed at Gnome's post.

As for being an anime nerd, well everyone I knew was into that shit when I was kid.

DBZ, Gundam, Pokemanz, Ruroni Kenshins, You Gay Hoe, etc, it was pretty cool in the 90s.

I wonder what ever happen to my skateboard.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I attracted similar odd people like myself like wild fire, in elementary, in high school, and at work....all unintentionally. I just be doing my thing and someone comes and like..."OOOH you like this too!?"
> 
> We actually started conversation  in Art class when I whipped out my Rurouni Kenshin mangas to read because my Art teacher sucked and didn't know the first thing about what the fuck she was talking about.


The only thing me and my friends had in common was love of video games, specifically Halo. Used to have an after school Halo club, it was the shit way back when. Oh and Yu-Gi-Oh but that shit didn't last long.

And nice dude


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The 90's man 

I remember skateboarding when it was huge too, I had a few.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember wanting a skateboard.

Then I remember my cousin teasing me about it.....long story.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

lol skateboarding. Fuck that shit. You wouldn't catch me dead on one assuming it wasn't the thing that killed me


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a Flip skateboard and a Darkstar deck

Early 2000s were so cash.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> The only thing me and my friends had in common was love of video games, specifically Halo. Used to have an after school Halo club, it was the shit way back when. Oh and Yu-Gi-Oh but that shit didn't last long.
> 
> And nice dude



I went through the following fads...

Dragon Ball Z
Sailor Moon
Pokemon
Pokemon anime
Pokemon cards
Final Fantasy games
Digimon anime
Digimon cards
Final Fantasy games
Yu-Gi-Oh! anime
Yu-Gi-Oh! cards
Harry Potter
Yo-yos
Paper airplanes got popular again
Final Fantasy games
Butterneck
Final Fantasy games
Hentai
Final Fantasy games

In that order. 

Although I wouldn't consider my obsession with FF games (games in general) or any animes fads anymore. Its a lifestyle.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol @ skateboard. I thought bout it, then I remembered I was black.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

90's>Every other decade.


Q.E. motherfucking D.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ skateboard. I thought bout it, *then I remembered I was black.*



This is why I was teased.

"You want a skateboard? You black fool." My cousin will say. But playing Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 made me want a skateboard.

I got my wish though....then I realized its not as easy as it was in the game and said fuck that and went back to my 10 speed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I went through the following fads...
> 
> Dragon Ball Z
> Sailor Moon
> ...


Fucking nostalgia man 

You're missing Gundam though, that was the fucking shit when i was a kid.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking repped for Tom.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Fucking nostalgia man
> 
> You're missing Gundam though, that was the fucking shit when i was a kid.



Well, there was a lot more but it wouldn't fit in the post.

In hindsight, I was exposed to large quantities of animes at a very young age. Outsiders who don't understand would say it scarred me but it was a gift from the goddess for me. I had a CLAMP phase too after Cardcaptors manga and anime where I was buying any mangas related to CLAMP.

My dad love animes too so he didn't mind what I watched. I watched Wicked City, Golgo 13, and Crying Freeman when I was eight....EIGHT. All I saw was animated titties and action and didn't give a darn.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Golgo 13 is pretty bad if you try to go back and watch it lol.

Lupin III is where its at, still awesome.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol @ Cardcaptors. 



.....was a good show back then.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, there was a lot more but it wouldn't fit in the post.
> 
> In hindsight, I was exposed to large quantities of animes at a very young age. Outsiders who don't understand would say it scarred me but it was a gift from the goddess for me. I had a CLAMP phase too after Cardcaptors manga and anime where I was buying any mangas related to CLAMP.
> 
> My dad love animes too so he didn't mind what I watched. I watched Wicked City, Golgo 13, and Crying Freeman when I was eight....EIGHT.


Cardcaptor Sakura!? Holy fuck man we're like brothers  that was my shit.

Fucking oldschool upbringing right there


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, there was a lot more but it wouldn't fit in the post.
> 
> In hindsight, I was exposed to large quantities of animes at a very young age. Outsiders who don't understand would say it scarred me but it was a gift from the goddess for me. I had a CLAMP phase too after Cardcaptors manga and anime where I was buying any mangas related to CLAMP.
> 
> My dad love animes too so he didn't mind what I watched. I watched Wicked City, Golgo 13, and Crying Freeman when I was eight....EIGHT. All I saw was animated titties and action and didn't give a darn.




CLAMP is terrible. Worst scum of humanity.

I'm going to wash the bad taste out with more black skaters.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dHYTD8l5JY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwwGVnkNNkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't like admitting that I watched Card Captors and owned a replica of the book thing and cards.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Golgo 13 is pretty bad if you try to go back and watch it lol.
> 
> Lupin III is where its at, still awesome.



I haven't yet.

I could say Wicked City was probably my biggest push into getting into hentai at a young age despite Wicked City not really being a hentai. Makie being gang-raped is embedded into my head forever. First time I fapped when I think about it.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I don't like admitting that I watched Card Captors and owned a replica of the book thing and cards.




Shameful. Hit yourself in the dick. And grab your balls to make sure you're a man and not some pathetic Japanese sexless troglodyte.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I know you be loving that Tsubasa Chronicles, The World.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Cardcaptor Sakura!? Holy fuck man we're like brothers  that was my shit.
> 
> *Fucking oldschool upbringing right there*





I was blessed with parents that didn't give a darn about what I watched or played. They weren't negligent, but the golden rule was if I imitated anything I see from movies and animes and games I would get my ass whooped....and I didn't like that. I was the good son.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know you be loving that Tsubasa Chronicles, The World.



All I had to do was to watch Chobits to write off CLAMP for all of eternity.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Shameful. Hit yourself in the dick. And grab your balls to make sure you're a man and not some pathetic Japanese sexless troglodyte.


I'm ashamed as is 


The World said:


> All I had to do was to watch Chobits to write off CLAMP for all of eternity.



Chobits is fucking trash.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was blessed with parents that didn't give a darn about what I watched or played.


Yeah my mom was lax about that kinda stuff, for which i'm thankful.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember kids looked up to me because I knew shit from DBZ before it aired. 

I once visited the Dominican Republic and my cousin had up to the Cell Games recorded before Freeza was even over with in America. I came back like a genius schoolin other kids. Drawing pictures of kid Trunks like a bauss.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Chobits is bad? I got it qued for Netflix after Darker than Black.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

It's pretty bad. Nothing really happens.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Chobits is bad? I got it qued for Netflix after Darker than Black.


You're suppose to watch Kaiji.

Just listen to dat song.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was blessed with parents that didn't give a darn about what I watched or played. They weren't negligent, but the golden rule was if I imitated anything I see from movies and animes and games I would get my ass whooped....and I didn't like that. I was the good son.



Aint gonna lie, my parents back in the day didnt let me watch some shows when I was younger because of some of the content. That included shows like the Simpsons and Power Rangers (violent, lol).


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

If its not Fate/ZERO, High School DxD, Black Rock Shooter, or if its not on Netflix, I ain't watching it right now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you telling me you didn't watch Mighty Morphin Power Rangers? You weren't able to see the tragedy of the Green Ranger and the rise of the White Ranger?

Your childhood was worthless.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking Fate/Zero, love that shit. Is it coming back on in April or May?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aint gonna lie, my parents back in the day didnt let me watch some shows when I was younger because of some of the content. That included shows like the Simpsons and Power Rangers (violent, lol).



Your parents sound like uptight mofuckas.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> If its not Fate/ZERO, High School DxD, Black Rock Shooter, or if its not on Netflix, I ain't watching it right now.


Highschool DxD >.>

I'm not sure even i want to watch that, it just looks subpar.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fucking Fate/Zero, love that shit. Is it coming back on in April or May?



April I believe.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aint gonna lie, my parents back in the day didnt let me watch some shows when I was younger because of some of the content. *That included shows like the Simpsons and Power Rangers (violent, lol).*





What the fuck is this? You never got to watch Power Rangers? Or the Simpson!? I'm so sorry for your lost of watching good shows as a child. I....couldn't imagine not watching these shows as a child.

The Green Ranger changed me.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

This year is the best for everything since the 90s, to be honest.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This year is the best for everything since the 90s, to be honest.



Like what? I can't find any anime to save my life.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

My mind is full of fuck. Dude didn't watch Power Rangers as a child. I even knew a bunch of girls who even watched Power Rangers. 

Did you grown up in a Jehova Witness household or something?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Like what? I can't find any anime to save my life.



Movies (don't want to list them).

Video games: BioShock Infinite, Mass Effect 3, Tomb Raider, DmC, MG: Rising, etc. etc.

TV Shows back: Walking Dead, Mad Men, Californication, Game of Thrones, Spartacus, Breaking Bad I think, etc.

and Fate/Zero is all you need as far as anime.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

^Video games is pretty good. TV is fucking amazing right now, probably the best its ever been period. Don't want to watch Fate/Zero. 

Lol Black Jehova Witness?

Also, Black Ranger was beast, and JYB was in the movie no?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

No Simpsons or Power Rangers? Wtf is this world coming to?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Are you telling me you didn't watch Mighty Morphin Power Rangers? You weren't able to see the tragedy of the Green Ranger and the rise of the White Ranger?
> 
> Your childhood was worthless.



Nah, I still watched it. It was a major part of my childhood. Including shows such as:

Jonny Quest, Beast Wars, Sailor Moon, Gundam, Zoids, Batman TAS and Beyond, DB series, Cardcaptors, Outlaw Star/Trigun/Cowboy Bebop, Tenchi series, Reboot, Ronin Warriors, Sailor Moon, .Hack, Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Thornberrys, Are you afraid of the Dark, Angry Beavers, Goosebumps, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocket Power, Invader Zim, Pete, Alex Mack, Animorphs, Kenen and Kel, All That, Romeo, Salute your shorts, Animaniacs, Ghostwriter, X-men, Spiderman, Masked Rider, BEetleborgs, Ninja Turtles, Mystic Knights of Tir na nog, Digimon, Pokemon, Escaflowne, Monster Rancher, Jackie Chan Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock, samurai Jack, Yu-Gi-Oh, Whisbone, Arthur, and others i can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

2011 and 2012 have been good years in TV and gaming.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

And now for my post dedicated to the mighty Green Ranger for Lee to bathe in his greatness.






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PYKVaNrfLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been meaning to watch Mad Men but the beginning seems a tad boring.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^Video games is pretty good. TV is fucking amazing right now, probably the best its ever been period. Don't want to watch Fate/Zero.
> 
> Lol Black Jehova Witness?
> 
> Also, Black Ranger was beast, and JYB was in the movie no?


Bitch watch Fate/ZERO and be mesmerized by Kiritsugu's awesomeness. 


And....I swear to God (meaningless to me but whatever), never met a non-black Jehova Witness until three days ago when some dude looking like Billy Mays came to the store talking about that shit scaring away customers. Luckily I have the patience of steel and he was a really nice guy despite annoying me.



Butō Rengoob said:


> No Simpsons or Power Rangers? Wtf is this world coming to?



This.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, I still watched it. It was a major part of my childhood. Including shows such as:
> 
> Jonny Quest, Beast Wars, Sailor Moon, Gundam, Zoids Batman TAS and Beyond, DB series, Cardcaptors, Outlaw Star/Trigun/Cowboy Bebop, Tenchi series, Reboot, Ronin Warriors, Sailor Moon, .Hack, Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Thornberrys, Are you afraid of the Dark, Angry Beavers, Goosebumps, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocket Power, Invader Zim, Pete, Alex Mack, Animorphs, Kenen and Kel, All That, Romeo, Salute your shorts, Animaniacs, Ghostwriter, X-men, Spiderman, Masked Rider, BEetleborgs, Ninja Turtles, Mystic Knights of Tir na nog, Digimon, Pokemon, Escaflowne, Monster Rancher, Jackie Chan Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock, samurai Jack, Yu-Gi-Oh, Whisbone, Arthur, and others i can't remember off the top of my head.



_*Jonny Quest, Beast Wars*, Sailor Moon, *Gundam*(which?), *Zoids,* *Batman TAS and Beyond, DB series,* Cardcaptors, *Outlaw Star/Trigun/Cowboy Bebop*, Tenchi series, Reboot, *Ronin Warriors,* Sailor Moon, .Hack, *Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League*, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Thornberrys,* Are you afraid of the Dark, Angry Beavers, Goosebumps, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold*, Rocket Power, *Invader Zim, Pete,* Alex Mack, Animorphs, Kenen and Kel, All That, Romeo, Salute your shorts, *Animaniacs, Ghostwriter, X-men, Spiderman,* Masked Rider, BEetleborgs, Ninja Turtles, Mystic Knights of Tir na nog, Digimon, Pokemon, *Escaflowne*, Monster Rancher, Jackie Chan *Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock, samurai Jack,* Yu-Gi-Oh, Whisbone, Arthur, and others i can't remember off the top of my head._

I approve the bolded.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah, I have seen every episode of power rangers. My rent's didnt like it, but I still did, all until they went up to space. 

Also at Fate/Zero

Fucking Rider. That is all.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Bitch watch Fate/ZERO and be mesmerized by Kiritsugu's awesomeness.
> 
> 
> And....I swear to God (meaningless to me but whatever), never met a non-black Jehova Witness until three days ago when some dude looking like Billy Mays came to the store talking about that shit scaring away customers. Luckily I have the patience of steel and he was a really nice guy despite annoying me.



My Mom is friends with a Jehova Witness lady. She's nice but some of the shit she says is cray.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Also back then it was G Gundam and Gundam Wing for me wayy back in the 90's.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, I still watched it. It was a major part of my childhood. Including shows such as:
> 
> *Jonny Quest*, *Beast Wars*, *Sailor Moon*, Gundam, Zoids, *Batman TAS and Beyond*, *DB series*, *Cardcaptors*, Outlaw Star/Trigun/*Cowboy Bebop*, *Tenchi series*, *Reboot*, *Ronin Warriors*, *Sailor Moon*, .Hack, Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League, Legends of the Hidden Temple, *Thornberrys*, Are you afraid of the Dark, *Angry Beavers*, *Goosebumps*, *Doug*, *Rugrats*, *Hey Arnold*, *Rocket Power*, Invader Zim, Pete, Alex Mack, *Animorphs*, *Kenen and Kel*, All That, Romeo, Salute your shorts, *Animaniacs*, Ghostwriter,* X-men,* *Spiderman*, Masked Rider, *BEetleborgs,* *Ninja Turtles*, *Mystic Knights of Tir na nog*, *Digimon, Pokemon*, Escaflowne, *Monster Rancher, **Jackie Chan Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock*, samurai Jack, *Yu-Gi-Oh, Whisbone, Arthur,* and others i can't remember off the top of my head.



Bolded is my childhood.

You and Buto are my bros on this forum now...real talk. You two got some good taste.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Am I forced to bring it back? Best part of Fate/Zero yet.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah best part was when Rider summoned his reality marble.

Then it's Berserker.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya Rider tore dat assassin ass up. I liked everything about that whole episode. Fucking 15 min speech, don't care, that shit was good.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Am I forced to bring it back? Best part of Fate/Zero yet.



Is it related to Fate Stay Night? Because that shit was boring as fuck, and generally pretty shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Bolded is my childhood.
> 
> You and Buto are my bros on this forum now...real talk. You two got some good taste.






Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, I still watched it. It was a major part of my childhood. Including shows such as:
> 
> *Jonny Quest, Beast Wars, Sailor Moon, Gundam, Zoids, Batman TAS and Beyond, DB series, Cardcaptors, Outlaw Star/Trigun/Cowboy Bebop, Tenchi series, Reboot, Ronin Warriors, Sailor Moon*, .Hack,* Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Thornberrys, Are you afraid of the Dark, Angry Beavers, Goosebumps, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocket Power, Invader Zim*, Pete, Alex Mack, *Animorphs, Kenen and Kel, All That*, Romeo, Salute your shorts, *Animaniacs, Ghostwriter, X-men, Spiderman, Masked Rider, BEetleborgs, Ninja Turtles, Mystic Knights of Tir na nog, Digimon, Pokemon, Escaflowne, Monster Rancher, Jackie Chan Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock, samurai Jack, Yu-Gi-Oh*, Whisbone, *Arthur*, and others i can't remember off the top of my head.


Right here dude 

And you remember the Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog!? DUUUUUDE! 

It's over man we bros 4 lyfe.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is it related to Fate Stay Night? Because that shit was boring as fuck, and generally pretty shit.



Trolls be trolling.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is it related to Fate Stay Night? Because that shit was boring as fuck, and generally pretty shit.



Nah it's a prequel Fate/Zero.

I saw videos of Archer and Berserker of Fate/Stay Night on youtube and thought it was sooo boring too.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is it related to Fate Stay Night? Because that shit was boring as fuck, and generally pretty shit.



You are pretty shit. Stfu.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

What? that stuff was boring. Also, people die if they are killed? what can crap dialogue is that.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Right here dude
> 
> And you remember the Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog!? DUUUUUDE!



Fuck ya, dat 5th team member Garret


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Who was I talking to last night bout Wolfen Crest Manga?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Who was I talking to last night bout Wolfen Crest Manga?



Me, haven't tried it yet. My Bakuman catch-up is going by slow.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I liked Fate/Stay Night... back when I didn't know good anime. 

Stay Night to Zero is Duke Nukem Forever to Metal Gear Solid 4. Whole different levels.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What? that stuff was boring. Also, people die if they are killed? what can crap dialogue is that.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....you are talking about the anime of Stay Night.


Ok whatever. Play the game. 3999x better.

No wonder you have a negative perception of the series if you watched the anime of Stay Night.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Bakuman looks so stupid. I mean it's drawn pretty well, just the premise is so stupid.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Wolfguy? FUCKING WOLF GUY?

Best manga I've ever read, hands down.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes I'm talking about the anime, that thing was dreadful.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought the visual novel/manga of Fate/Stay night was good but the anime was lacking in quality?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Wolfguy? FUCKING WOLF GUY?
> 
> Best manga I've ever read, hands down.



You sir, have good tastes.....for manga anyways.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The anime was just dumb, and the animation was stiff.


The World said:


> Bakuman looks so stupid. I mean it's drawn pretty well, just the premise is so stupid.



Its actually really interesting at first, but its kind of getting repetitious and the main characters do nothing but fail to meet their goals. Kind of becoming an exercise in tedium.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck ya, dat 5th team member Garret


Angus man 

I remember reading Wolf Guy but then i lost track of it and completely forgot which chapter i left it on.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes I'm talking about the anime, that thing was dreadful.


Yeeeahh, don't write off the entire Fate series based off that ass anime. Fate/ZERO is ten times better. Also, if you get the chance, play the visual novel. 14449040x better and it has a better soundtrack.



The World said:


> I thought the visual novel/manga of Fate/Stay night was good but the anime was lacking in quality?



Its not thought, it IS lacking in quality compared to the visual novel. Manga is a bit meh.

Just play the damn visual novel for the complete Fate experience.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You sir, have good tastes.....*for manga anyways.*



What you tryna say? My taste buds look down at what other people enjoy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Wolfguy? FUCKING WOLF GUY?
> 
> Best manga I've ever read, hands down.


Shin Angyo Onshi.


Still going to try Woflguy though.

But I still need to read Berserk, 20th century boys, and Vagabond.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Da fuck man, go watch Fate/Zero anime. RIGHT NOW. RIGHT NOW. Dat shit looks so pretty. Prob easily best animated series of last/this year...so far. The bishy Stargazer was pretty on the eyes too. But fuck that shit, go watch Fate/Zero and get taht shit on 720.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh shit 13k posts same day Gnome hits 10k. Feels good man.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome, do what everyone in this fucking thread is fucking telling you and fucking go watch the fucking Fate/ZERO motherflucker!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Fine, I'll tell my bro, he'll want to watch it too.


Ima beat you to 20k.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

14k posts here I cum! 

Make this shit look easy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya'll should read Medaka Box. Hilarious and badass all at once.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

That shit fucked with my head so much at that point in teh manga. You know what I am talking bout Gnome. YOU KNOW.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> 14k posts here I cum!
> 
> Make this shit look easy.



I'll beat you to 14k 

Go out in a Hoe Gwang Ban Jo.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Steins;Gate for anyone who hasn't. Mindfuck and a half.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

That part was pretty cool in Wolf Guy, but ... the recent chapters knocked my dick off of its pedestal.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Steins;Gate for anyone who hasn't. Mindfuck and a half.


This


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> That part was pretty cool in Wolf Guy, but ... the recent chapters knocked my dick off of its pedestal.



Ya, but was saying that was the point where the mindfuck started. That previous arc was beyond fucked up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Not watching any of those SteinGates or ChaosHead animes until 5pb/JAST localize the visual novels.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura watches dub lawl.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey hey, some are good.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Most are awful.

And JYB does everything.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not watching any of those SteinGates or ChaosHead animes until 5pb/JAST localize the visual novels.


You'll be missing out, oh and i'd recommend against Chaos;Head.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Esura watches dub lawl.



Yes I do.

But I'm not talking about the anime, I'm talking about the visual novel. I refuse to watch animes based on visual novels without playing the visual novel first. Its my golden rule.

And whats wrong with Head?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Most are awful.
> 
> And JYB does everything.



This.

There is literally only a handful of great dubs. Cowboy Bepop and Samurai Champloo being one of them.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Do anyone have a membership to this website? Like what the fuck do you do on it? It keeps popping up in the ads on this board next to FFXIII-2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Apparently it completely fucks with the canon of the novel pretty badly, which is why i avoided before watching Steins;Gate.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd watch a Dub where JYB literally voices every character, shit would be hilarious.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, someone told me that the '00-'07 were teh best years in tv, over the 90's.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'd watch a Dub where JYB literally voices every character, shit would be hilarious.



That made me laugh out loud. He is so terrible. He doesn't even try to change his voice.

The only anime I could stand him in was the old Akira dub.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The first show I watched with him is Trigun, so he's alright as Vash, everything else is "That character that sounds just like Vash".


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I like Edward Elric's dub, DBZ (only since I grew up on it), the aforementioned Bebop and Champloo are amazing.


Best dubbing is Digimon Movie, though. Plus they changed all the dialogue with corny jokes making it ten times better. Classic.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, someone told me that the '00-'07 were teh best years in tv, over the 90's.


Who was it, so we can neg them and tease them and make fun of them! 

And anyone who disses the almighty JYB can choke on a dirty, homosexual hardened inmate's dick! el


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Speaking of the Digimon Movie, everyone here should watch Summer Wars, best anime film in the past decade hands down. It'll only take 2 hours of your time, and its amazing.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Black Ranger?

Love Yu Yu Hakusho and FMA dub.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

@ Gnome...I've been meaning to watch that but i never find the time to dl it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

It's great. Most stuff Madhouse animates is.


Fraust said:


> I like Edward Elric's dub, DBZ (only since I grew up on it), the aforementioned Bebop and Champloo are amazing.
> 
> 
> Best dubbing is Digimon Movie, though. Plus they changed all the dialogue with corny jokes making it ten times better. Classic.



Samurai Champloo in japanese is fucking amazing for just 1 episode where they play baseball. Listening to the Brits in the baseball match is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll have to DL it today then. If i remember.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I like Edward Elric's dub, DBZ (only since I grew up on it), the aforementioned Bebop and Champloo are amazing.
> 
> 
> Best dubbing is Digimon Movie, though. Plus they changed all the dialogue with corny jokes making it ten times better. Classic.



Yup Digimon movie was hilarious. It made the pretty awful Japanese acting a whole lot better. Wasn't so boring and the first time I thought a dub was better than the original.



Esura said:


> Who was it, so we can neg them and tease them and make fun of them!
> 
> And anyone who disses the almighty JYB can choke on a dirty, homosexual hardened inmate's dick! el



00-07 Had The Wire, Rome, Sopranos, Band of Brothers, Oz, Deadwood, Dexter, Lost, Arrested Development, Battlestar Galactica, The Shield, Freaks and Geeks, Futurama, The Venture Brothers, Mofuckin bring your kids Chapelle Show!, 24, Carnivale, Always Sunny in Philly, and the best show ever Firefly.

So yeah those years had some of the best TV shows of ALL TIME!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Doesn't hold a candle to current TV which is only getting better and better.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Really? Doesn't hold a candle? You reaching Esua levels here Gnomie.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, 90's will never be trumped. /end story.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I forgot to add Star Wars: Clone Wars, Samurai Jack, Avatar and Justice League series, some of the best animated American shows of the last decade.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Really? Doesn't hold a candle? You reaching Esua levels here Gnomie.


You're wrong, there.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Wow, 90's will never be trumped. /end story.



90's T.V. was meh, it had some sitcoms and that was it. We're not talking cartoons and anime.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You're wrong, there.



Nope.avi

I can only think of a handful of shows currently on that match the last decade.

Which some of the shows started in anyway.

Like Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, Spartacus, Fringe, Justified.

Seriously last decade 00-09 was the best decade of TV period.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh and Archer is hilarious but that started in the last decade too.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You're wrong, there.
> 
> 
> 90's T.V. was meh, it had some sitcoms and that was it. We're not talking cartoons and anime.




Sitcoms...Hmm, what did I watch?

Boy Meets World, Fresh Prince, Seinfeld, Home Improvement, Family Matters, ELR, Step by Step, Sister Sister, Doogie Howser, Saved by the bell, and some others prob.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

lawl sitcoms. Brings back nostalgia that's about it.

Boy meets world, Saved by the bell lawwwwwwwwwl

Terrible


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

All of those are Sitcoms


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

90's had Batman, everything else is a blur. :33

I'd remember if someone told me the names of the shows.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, I still watched it. It was a major part of my childhood. Including shows such as:
> 
> Jonny Quest, Beast Wars, Sailor Moon, Gundam, Zoids, Batman TAS and Beyond, DB series, Cardcaptors, Outlaw Star/Trigun/Cowboy Bebop, Tenchi series, Reboot, Ronin Warriors, Sailor Moon, .Hack, Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Thornberrys, Are you afraid of the Dark, Angry Beavers, Goosebumps, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocket Power, Invader Zim, Pete, Alex Mack, Animorphs, Kenen and Kel, All That, Romeo, Salute your shorts, Animaniacs, Ghostwriter, X-men, Spiderman, Masked Rider, BEetleborgs, Ninja Turtles, Mystic Knights of Tir na nog, Digimon, Pokemon, Escaflowne, Monster Rancher, Jackie Chan Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock, samurai Jack, Yu-Gi-Oh, Whisbone, Arthur, and others i can't remember off the top of my head.



None of those ring a bell?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Californication and 30 Rock are the only worthwhile sitcoms.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel like Californication has jumped the shark in the past 2 seasons kind of like Supernatural did.

30 rock has been awful for like the past 3 seasons.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm only on episode 9 or so for 30 Rock and I've never laughed so much for a show. and Cali is just my thing, I've watched all four seasons 7 times or more (depending on the season) and love the last two the most for characters and comedy.

Big Bang is also funny, but really only because of Sheldon. Every other character is annoying when they make jokes, but Penny is pretty sexy so she's okay.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

If I had a trigger switch to a nuclear device, and said nuclear device was located on the set of Big Bang, i wouldn't hesitate to push the button.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> 90's T.V. was meh, it had some sitcoms and that was it. We're not talking cartoons and anime.



We aren't either. It had some of the most critically acclaimed sitcoms ever. Much better than the shit now. There is a reason many people and critics talk highly of the 90s TV more than any other decade.

And I like animes of today though but as far as regular TV is concerned....nothing right now holds a candle to the 90s....and that's not nostalgia talking. Most of the bigger shows of the 90s I didn't watch when they first came out and only watched them down the line in the 2000s.

You can go on about sitcoms, yeah but there was other shows too. 90s was possibly the most diverse decade in terms of TV entertainment. Oh, and lets not forget that this decade spawned the behemoth known as Law and Order.

Lee knows whats up. Swear you people only have a short memory span like anime fans in Japan, and you motherfuckers are older than me.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> We aren't either. It had some of the most critically acclaimed sitcoms ever. Much better than the shit now. There is a reason many people and critics talk highly of the 90s TV more than any other decade.
> 
> And I like animes of today though but as far as regular TV is concerned....nothing right now holds a candle to the 90s....and that's not nostalgia talking. Most of the bigger shows of the 90s I didn't watch when they first came out and only watched them down the line in the 2000s.
> 
> ...



Nope, it's just Chuck Testa............I mean nope it started in the 90s.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Fresh Prince, nuff said.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Price huh? Is that suppose to be racist?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

World you be hatin'. Sheldon Cooper is a boss.

And nothing comes close to Fresh Prince. Also the only black sitcom I'd ever watch.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Price huh? Is that suppose to be racist?



Typo, but not seeing the racism. o.o

Everyone in here is racist except me. :33


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Bang Theory is probably one of the worst sitcoms of all time.

It's tripe to the nth degree.

It's up there with Two and a Half Men and Yes, Dear.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope, it's just Chuck Testa............*I mean nope it started in the 90s.*



Thats...what I said dude.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

TOO LONG DID NOT READ.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Big Bang Theory is probably one of the worst sitcoms of all time.
> 
> It's tripe to the nth degree.
> 
> It's up there with Two and a Half Men and Yes, Dear.



My Wife and Kids on the other hand was pretty decent for a new age one.

Then the downfall of tv began in 2005, worldwide.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah Damon Wayans is very funny. Watchu trying to be racist PART DEUX? 















































I'm just kidding.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy sheeet It's 4:30 in the morning.

I didn't even realize how long I've been talking to you guys.

I swear it said 12:30 10mins ago.............

I must be drunk again.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Give Deus Ex a GITS soundtrack and I'd play this game while sleeping, jesus christ it's fantastic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Give Deus Ex a GITS soundtrack and I'd play this game while sleeping, jesus christ it's fantastic.



I think you overshot the general rpg thread, oh wait nobody cares about XIII-2 any way.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Can I ask people who've played it, roughly how much gameplay is there with Lightning? She was really the only character I cared for in FFXIII so I'd like to know.

And is this game better then the previous or worse in your opinion?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I think you overshot the general rpg thread, oh wait nobody cares about *XIII-2* any way.



people discuss that here?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 13, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Can I ask people who've played it, roughly how much gameplay is there with Lightning? She was really the only character I cared for in FFXIII so I'd like to know.
> 
> And is this game better then the previous or worse in your opinion?


Around 10 minutes at opening,you also fight her and recruit her as  a monster via DLC.
That's all the "playable" lightning you get for now...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> We aren't either. It had some of the most critically acclaimed sitcoms ever. Much better than the shit now. There is a reason many people and critics talk highly of the 90s TV more than any other decade.
> 
> And I like animes of today though but as far as regular TV is concerned....nothing right now holds a candle to the 90s....and that's not nostalgia talking. Most of the bigger shows of the 90s I didn't watch when they first came out and only watched them down the line in the 2000s.
> 
> ...



Reads a bunch of tripe, 0 examples...yep.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Just take a look at some of the examples I put down. Sitcom wise I suppose. You never watched Prince, or Seinfield, or Frasier, etc?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll admit to sitcoms, but that's not all of T.V. and sitcoms are widely shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Star Trek Next Generation.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

New York Undercover, NYPD Blue, The Practice, MAD TV, all the good stuff all of it. And I like how motherfuckers want to omit cartoons considering 90s was Saturday morning cartoons at its finest. The shit kids are shown now....its sad. Also, much of the broadcasted localized anime choices are questionable now. Its like motherfuckers don't care anymore. All dem animes in the 90s in the US compared to now on TV. Me and my pops was just talking about this before he went to dialysis.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck ya, Saturday morning cartoons were the best. Easily best day of the week. I would wake up at like 7 am, get some cereal, pull up my chair, with my ass indentation from previous weeks, and not move from there til like 12 noon. That is what I looked forward to back in the day. Fox Kids, Kids WB, holy shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> New York Undercover, NYPD Blue, The Practice, MAD TV, all the good stuff all of it. And I like how motherfuckers want to omit cartoons considering 90s was Saturday morning cartoons at its finest. The shit kids are shown now....its sad. Also, much of the broadcasted localized anime choices are questionable now. Its like motherfuckers don't care anymore. All dem animes in the 90s in the US compared to now on TV. Me and my pops was just talking about this before he went to dialysis.



People in general just categorize cartoons separately from T.V., when I say T.V. I mean the good shit, the dramas the ones with story.

*This T.V.*
Game of Thrones
Archer
Boardwalk Empire
Walking Dead
Friday Night Lights
Breaking Bad
Top Gear
Sherlock
Mad Men
Dr. Who (the best ones)
Lost
House M.D.
Dexter
The Tudors


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lost, The Tudors, Friday Night Lights are current?

Sorry but 00-09 was the best decade of all time ..................


























for TV that is.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Lost, The Tudors are recent?
> 
> Sorry but 00-09 was the best decade of all time..................
> 
> ...



I'm just talking 2000's in general. I would actually say 05-present is the best.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry but Firefly was before that so NEVER! 

Walking Dead and Mad Men are kind of meh........alright I guess

House isn't that good

Sherlock is pretty awesome

Boardwalk Empire is growing on me I guess............

I already listed Archer Game of Thrones Breaking Bad Doctor Who so you know those(I know you weren't referring to me btw in that post).............ummm yeah that's a good list.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah 1 show doesn't account for 5 years man, especially when it was canceled in a flash. Besides, if they bring it back like Arrested development is planned for, then all hope for 2000-2005 being great is gone. Because we shall count them for current television.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

There were others man! I uhhhhh just don't want to list them all again.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

We can just agree then, that Esura is wrong and post 2000 television is the greatest.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Walking Dead and Mad Men are meh?

World's opinions are second lowest after Esura now.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> We can just agree then, that Esura is wrong and post 2000 television is the greatest.



I think we can all agree that our opinions will always be above Esura. 



Fraust said:


> Walking Dead and Mad Men are meh?
> 
> World's opinions are second lowest after Esura now.



You like FFXIII-2. Your opinion is invalid. 

Besides I said they were alright.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> We can just agree then, that Esura is wrong and post 2000 television is the greatest.



GAME RECOGNIZE GAME

QUALITY RECOGNIZES QUALITY

AND ESURA IS LOOKING A LITTLE UNFAMILIAR RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Awesome (Feb 13, 2012)

TV shows in general were better the past decade

Cartoons - much shittier.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

There's still some gems in cartoons. And it's not like we're the greatest judges anyways considering we grew up on 90's cartoons.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> You like FFXIII-2. Your opinion is invalid.
> 
> Besides I said they were alright.



You judge a game before you've played it. Your opinion isn't even respectable. Even Krory, the troll of all hater trolls, will play a game before he calls it shit. 

And alright is still incorrect.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah, Krory would call this game shit.

Aight.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't need to play it. 

I am Judge Jury and Executioner and I SENTENCE THIS GAME TO LIFE AS SHIT!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

In a unanimous decree of The World, this game has been found guilty of the following:
Milking
Sucking
Costing Money
Bad DLC
And Misrepresentation of product.

And shall now be sentenced to bargain bin where it may stay for eternity and ever more.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually Krory said himself that he plays games before actually judging them because not doing so makes people look stupid. 

which is 100% true.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a prophet, so I know beforehand.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> I think we can all agree that our opinions will always be above Esura.



Only in you all's twisted fucked up heads.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Only in you all's twisted fucked up heads.



We're insane you're the only one whose right.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> GAME RECOGNIZE GAME
> 
> QUALITY RECOGNIZES QUALITY
> 
> AND ESURA IS LOOKING A LITTLE UNFAMILIAR RIGHT NOW!



Sounds like The Boondocks right thur.



Esura said:


> Only in you all's twisted fucked up heads.



Why they ganging up on you like that Esura?


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> We're insane you're the only one whose right.


If we are just talking about you three and I?

Abso-fucking-lutely.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Why they ganging up on you like that Esura?



Because they are haters. Its always the same ones too, cause they wish they could be as awesome as me. You know how it is.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

CAUSE WE A GANG

AND WE ........................BANG!...............YEAH!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> CAUSE WE A GANG
> 
> AND WE ........................BANG!...............YEAH!



Lay it down man.

Esura mad we style on him.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck all ya'll haters. If you all hated the shows that were on in the 90's then you were neglected that decade.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hey guys I don't read.



Get out of here gooftroop.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Noone said 90's didn't have good shows

they were just all Sitcoms


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

They weren't even all sitcoms, yo.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck all ya'll haters. If you all hated the shows that were on in the 90's then you were neglected that decade.



Get out of hurrr Carlton!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I....liked Carlton....and his dance.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sitcoms...Hmm, what did I watch?
> 
> Boy Meets World, Fresh Prince, Seinfeld, Home Improvement, Family Matters, ELR, Step by Step, Sister Sister, Doogie Howser, Saved by the bell, and some others prob.



1 in this list isn't a sitcom


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I....liked Carlton....and his dance.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

The single greatest moment in the 90s was:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> The single greatest moment in the 90s was:



Nope.
[YOUTUBE]vdPQ3QxDZ1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> The single greatest moment in the 90s was:



NICK NACK PADDY WACK GIVE A DOG A BONE! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kld1YUrSjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> 1 in this list isn't a sitcom





Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, I still watched it. It was a major part of my childhood. Including shows such as:
> 
> Jonny Quest, Beast Wars, Sailor Moon, Gundam, Zoids, Batman TAS and Beyond, DB series, Cardcaptors, Outlaw Star/Trigun/Cowboy Bebop, Tenchi series, Reboot, Ronin Warriors, Sailor Moon, .Hack, Yu Yu Hakusho, Rurouni Kenshin, Justice League, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Thornberrys, Are you afraid of the Dark, Angry Beavers, Goosebumps, Doug, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocket Power, Invader Zim, Pete, Alex Mack, Animorphs, Kenen and Kel, All That, Romeo, Salute your shorts, Animaniacs, Ghostwriter, X-men, Spiderman, Masked Rider, BEetleborgs, Ninja Turtles, Mystic Knights of Tir na nog, Digimon, Pokemon, Escaflowne, Monster Rancher, Jackie Chan Adventures, Pinky and the Brain, Superman, Static Shock, samurai Jack, Yu-Gi-Oh, Whisbone, Arthur, and others i can't remember off the top of my head.



I believe I posted this yesterday as well.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Hey look cartoons.

Black people made the 90's
[YOUTUBE]Q1vhUm7qxSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ Hey look cartoons.
> 
> Black people made the 90's
> [YOUTUBE]Q1vhUm7qxSc[/YOUTUBE]



Black people was the best part of the 90s. Hip hop died at the end of the 90s too.

TAKE ME TO JAIL!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFMWNgDO7ZU[/YOUTUBE]

Homie don't play that!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI-E_fz-IDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess I never realized it, but they really are the main reason the 90s are so great.


I hereby declare the 1990s the Black Acknowledgment Decade: Again Showing Superiority. Otherwise dubbed, BADASS.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

It's Black history month..............I'll allow it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

We represent the 90s 

also,



I agree with the review but the score makes no sense, doesn't add up with the review in the least


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not reading all that, I've read enough reviews. Did you think it should've been lower or higher?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

That review is kind of wishy washy. It sounds like he doesn't like the game and thinks it's meh but gives it a pretty good score.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the review score should have been lower for what the reviewer was going for.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah he must have been paid off.................by a fan of SE. :lawl


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

I rented XIII out of boredom (wanted SMG2 but it wasn't there derp) 3 weeks ago. Stopped at the Shive-sisters part with Snow and pratically gave up altogether on even re-considering the game. Its a freaking X + L1 spam with bland characters (besides lightning, sazh, and fang), constant straight paths with enemies bombarding you, and a boring storyline since i only found the first chapter intresting compared to the rest.  Versus XIII should fix things through. 

Oh and how XIII-2 going for you guys?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Versus XIII should fix things through.



Lol.......


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm always slow, but hearing how crappy XIII-2 is, i'm probably not gonna get it lol. 





not if there's something really worth in it, but there doesn't seem to be.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the raging fandom for Versus 13

despite Nomura being a huge hack with Stories.

It'll basically be edgy KH

which will be pretentious enough to engulf itself into a blackhole


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

Well for me, Versus 13 looks good. I'm not gonna say i'm super hyped considering its been 7 years and all, but from the target renders that have been shown so far, free roaming, diverse styles, vehicle jacking among other things, its shaping up to have all the elements of a good game as opposed to the last entries in the series


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup I am raging at Nomura to hurry up and get teh game finished. Not really for me to play it, so that he can hurry up with KHIII. Lazy ass mofo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Hard to believe its been 7 years since the game made its first debut....


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I love the raging fandom for Versus 13
> 
> despite Nomura being a huge hack with Stories.
> 
> ...



Optimistic as always I see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

What i do like about versus 13, is that the entire game is virtually being improved as its made considering that it just started production late last year


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yup I am raging at Nomura to hurry up and get teh game finished. Not really for me to play it, so that he can hurry up with KHIII. Lazy ass mofo.



This x1000.

Tired of Versus XIII, I want my damn Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol.......



lolwut?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I noticed as well, not surprised though. Noel is esura's favorite character from what I've seen.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

WAitttt, why Pyrrha? She have a good backstory, attitude or something, other than looks? Speaking of SC, I need to find someone who has a 360 to play against.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WAitttt, why Pyrrha? She have a good backstory, attitude or something, other than looks?



Because, she is just too adorable. The way she talks, her attitude, all that. It adds to the cute factor.

There is a reason I like Pyrrha, Noel, Sakura, Asuka Kazama, and Aino Heart. Their entire creations scream cute and I love that shit. And yes I'm a man, who likes cute shit. 

Oh, and Pyrrha gets bonus points for wincest too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Because, she is just too adorable. The way she talks, her attitude, all that. It adds to the cute factor.
> 
> There is a reason I like Pyrrha, Noel, Sakura, Asuka Kazama, and Aino Heart. Their entire creations scream cute and I love that shit. *And yes I'm a man, who likes cute shit*.
> 
> Oh, and Pyrrha gets bonus points for wincest too.



Same as me, same as me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Because, she is just too adorable. The way she talks, her attitude, all that. It adds to the cute factor.



Ya, that is what I thought, but then again SC isn't known for its deep background and story for the characters.



Esura said:


> There is a reason I like Pyrrha, Noel, Sakura, Asuka Kazama, and Aino Heart. Their entire creations scream cute and I love that shit. And yes I'm a man, who likes cute shit.



Ain't no issue with cute.



Esura said:


> Oh, and Pyrrha gets bonus points for wincest too.


Ehhhh.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Same as me, same as me.



My brother from another mother. 




Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, that is what I thought, but then again SC isn't known for its deep background and story for the characters.


SC is better than most fighters though in story, although its not close to Blazblue, Tekken, or Mortal Kombat though.



> Ain't no issue with cute.


Only soulless individuals dislike cute.



> Ehhhh.



Have you played the Story Mode? Almost anyone who plays it would get that vibe from Pat and Pyrrha. I highly doubt it was intentional though, just poor writing.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya I got the vibe but I wouldn't say it was win.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Embrace the moe


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya I got the vibe but I wouldn't say it was win.



Eh, milf, schoolgirl, pettanko, futanari, beasty, and wincest are my genre of choice in hentais.....

I used to read NTR but....I can't read NTR doujins anymore.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Embrace the moe





Embracing.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I can get with moe.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Embracing.


hnnnng



Lee Min Jung said:


> I can get with moe.



Its funny, I used to think very low of moe. I even made a post in the anime section berating it a few years back but...I don't know what happened.

I'm totally embracing the power of moe now. :HELLYEAH

Cute is your friend. :3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

moe's crap.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Although, when I think about it, I always liked cute stuff since I was a kid (I blame Sailor Moon and Street Fighter Alpha 2) but I just didn't care for moe animes until recently.

I think thats the difference.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Looked back one page: "seems the thread's getting back on track."

Then Bam!: Esura.


Also, seconding Moe is Crap statement, you have my vote Bernie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Embracing.


Hnnnng *dies*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like she needs to take a shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Looks like she needs to take a shit.



....what?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome's one hater comment away from me flooding his cp with moe.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Just thought I'd ruin your guy's little moment there.

Edit: I ain't hatin, I'm loving in another direction.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Just thought I'd ruin your guy's little moment there.



So gnome, how did it feel when my giants beat your niners?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> So gnome, how did it feel when my giants beat your niners?



Idk, how'd it feel when stfu.

meanie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate you guys, you're so mean, Niners4lyfe, Alex Smith is a good QB.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah...Gnome got stfu-ed. 

Hey, I noticed that aside from Lee everyone one of us who embraced the cute side has a cute set. brofist


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Screw you guys I'm going to the plaza.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Any of you punks watch Mai-Hime or Mai-Otome?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking cute. Unless he doesnt count as a person.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Any of you punks watch Mai-Hime or Mai-Otome?



I did some years ago, I liked hime more than otome though. 

@Gnome You set me up when you tried to break our moment.

No hard feelings, yeah?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck that man, I go hard.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Heard of Mai-Hime and Otome, haven't watched them yet. They any good?

Poor Gnome, run out by cuteness


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

They were good last I remember, though I don't have a good feel for them right now since its been a while.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Poor Gnome, run out by cuteness


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Any of you punks watch Mai-Hime or Mai-Otome?


Nope, but I read some hentai doujinshi of them though.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Heard of Mai-Hime and Otome, haven't watched them yet. They any good?
> 
> *Poor Gnome, run out by cuteness*



Bout damn time.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Bout damn time.



Whose the damn hater now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok....you are allowed back in now for that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Why you bringing in lucy's stellar spirit in this gnome?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

That's Plue mofo, and he's Haru's dog thing. He kills dark bring and doesn't afraid of anybody.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> They were good last I remember, though I don't have a good feel for them right now since its been a while.


I'll put them on my to watch list then. Not like i won't give everything a try anyway


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's Plue mofo, and he's Haru's dog thing. He kills dark bring and doesn't afraid of anybody.



Oh I know, I've seen ravemaster. But he also is in fairy tail as lucy's spirit.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys want cute eh?

I'll give you cutest of all!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTuOBXZ3upA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh I know, I've seen ravemaster. But he also is in fairy tail as lucy's spirit.



The way I see it, Lucy is just like summoning him from Rave universe.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

@The world Thats from Yosuga no Sora. Although cute, there is sex in that series.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh shit...the World is joining the Cute Side too? 

This thread be banging now.

And Mura, stuff with sex is cute too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh shi- we going full cute up in here?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCmVYlGsIiQ&list=PL11FDEFEE1F44C29F&index=11&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AA5DsLzSVrk[/YOUTUBE]
Sit through the whole thing and infinite reps.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Oh shi- we going full cute up in here?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCmVYlGsIiQ&list=PL11FDEFEE1F44C29F&index=11&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck yes, seitokai no ichizon.

@Gnome Bullshit I would ever do that.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> @The world Thats from Yosuga no Sora. Although cute, there is sex in that series.



Damn it, you know too much hentai! 

I saw it while surfing the interwebs and thought it was just too cute.

Though judging by the lotion I can see that I'm not surprised..........



Esura said:


> Oh shit...the World is joining the Cute Side too?
> 
> This thread be banging now.
> 
> And Mura, stuff with sex is cute too.



You people are corrupting me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Damn it, you know too much hentai!
> 
> I saw it while surfing the interwebs and thought it was just too cute.
> 
> ...



Actually it aired on TV just like an anime would, just that there was sex in it. Not sure if I would call it a hentai because of that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure if I should watch Fate/Zero now if you are the people recommending it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESas00gHfeE&list=PL11FDEFEE1F44C29F&index=9&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, highly recommend it gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Actually it aired on TV just like an anime would, just that there was sex in it. Not sure if I would call it a hentai because of that.



Was the little girl involved? If so, in the States we call it contraband.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

He shakes and wiggles alot.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

OH SHIT OH SHIT!! TOP DIS!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> OH SHIT OH SHIT!! TOP DIS!!!



Thats clannad, right? Have yet to see it, its on my to watch list though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> OH SHIT OH SHIT!! TOP DIS!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p0ztVSeJEY&list=PL11FDEFEE1F44C29F&index=7&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Watch Fate/Zero. It's so worth it. Then Steins;Gate. Then Mad Men. Then some porn. Then a Bulls game 'cause we're the shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah fraust, speaking of steins gate. There is gonna be a OVA coming out later this month. There is also going to be a movie at some point.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm really excited for the movie, wonder what they'll cover with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Well since it was based off a Visual Novel I'm hoping it'll show us another route.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

As long as it's not the series in movie form i'm cool with it.

Speaking of movies, so stoked for the Strike Witches movie and the Madoka Magica movies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't seen strike witches, pumped for madoka though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

You should watch Strike Witches, especially if you love cuteness 

The madoka movies are gonna rock


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> [YOUTUBE]AA5DsLzSVrk[/YOUTUBE]
> Sit through the whole thing and infinite reps.



I'll sit through it, just don't expect me to stay awake.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> You should watch Strike Witches, especially if you love cuteness



Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

What's up

Strikewitches...

good bye


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

This just in, fans are retarded, more at 1995.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

SUPPP 90's.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Strike Witches is possibly one of my most favorite animes out besides Ga Rei: Zero, Red Garden, Shadow Skill, and Murder Princess.

All dem cuteness up in that shit. And all dem panty shots.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura

that says so much about you

So much

none of it good


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

It's 1999, and we're all going to die. Did you hear about Y2K? Scary stuff man, I'm stockpiling twinkies and ramen.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?


Hater...



zenieth said:


> What's up
> 
> Strikewitches...
> 
> good bye


Hater...




Esura said:


> Strike Witches is possibly one of my most favorite animes out besides Ga Rei: Zero, Red Garden, Shadow Skill, and Murder Princess.
> 
> All dem cuteness up in that shit. And all dem panty shots.


Bro


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Strike Witches is possibly one of my most favorite animes out besides Ga Rei: Zero, Red Garden, Shadow Skill, and Murder Princess.
> 
> All dem cuteness up in that shit. And all dem panty shots.



Just checked out the synopsis and the pic it had for it. I know I'll like it, its a given already.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I seen someone with a Strike Witches shirt before, true story.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Esura
> 
> that says so much about you
> 
> ...



Its cool you don't understand my love for Sakamoto and Miyafuji bitch.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not ashamed to be a hater f one of the greatest defilements of WW2 heroes, anime and common fucking sense


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

WW2, fuck yeah America, all us.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's 1999, and we're all going to die. Did you hear about Y2K? Scary stuff man, I'm stockpiling twinkies and ramen.



Time to nut up or shutup.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1vYj0E2Hr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just checked out the synopsis and the pic it had for it. I know I'll like it, its a given already.



You look like you'd like Sanya.

I'm a Mio and Yoshika fan. You'll see them in the first 10 minutes of the first episode since they are the central characters.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its cool you don't understand my love for Sakamoto and Miyafuji bitch.


Charlotte and Francesca


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm not ashamed to be a hater f one of the greatest defilements of WW2 heroes, anime and common fucking sense



How its a defilement of common sense? You should of been aborted.

Gtfo you are ruining the topic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> *You look like you'd like Sanya.*
> 
> I'm a Mio and Yoshika fan. You'll see them in the first 10 minutes of the first episode since they are the central characters.



Not sure if I should take that as a compliment or not but fuck it, I'll see.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Charlotte and *Francesca*



I like how she got the full blame of stealing the panties in that one episode.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

EDIT Mura, thats Sanya up above with the rockets.



Mura said:


> Not sure if I should take that as a compliment or not but fuck it, I'll see.



Well, Sanya is pretty damn cute. Looks like a Mura-type anime female.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about writing an essay on how Japan is a negative influence on the west.

>No
>Yes


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like how she got the full blame of stealing the panties in that one episode.


That episode was so fuckin' cute 

Panty stealer 

EDIT: That pic reminds me of how much i love Eila.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> EDIT Mura, thats Sanya up above with the rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sanya is pretty damn cute. Looks like a *Mura-type anime female*.



Not sure how I should interpret this....


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> That episode was so fuckin' cute
> 
> Panty stealer



What made it even funnier is at the end when Hartmann was getting her reward and the wind blew just flashing Francesca's panties.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not sure how I should interpret this....



I figure we all have our type of anime character we gravitate towards unintentionally.

I have yet to decide what could be considered an Esura-type anime character.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Anime -> Moe -> Lolicon ->...

I wonder what comes next.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Full on rape moe lolicons with tentacles as common practice.

No more censoring.

Fat sweaty business men and pimply faced basement dwellers rejoice.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> What made it even funnier is at the end when Hartmann was getting her reward and the wind blew just flashing Francesca's panties.




Now i'm gonna have to go rewatch the first season.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

I only watched the first season but it changed me. It made me a better man.

I'm actually contemplating buying the Complete First Season and the second one off Amazon so it can set next to my great Evangelion collection.


EDIT: Speaking of EVA....Rei or Asuka, pick and choose.

Asuka in the original anime, but now Rei for me after the Rebuild movies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm thinking about writing an essay on how Japan is a negative influence on the west.
> 
> >No
> >Yes


Japan is a bad influence on Japan.
Write a book on Esua instead you'll make millions.


Gnome said:


> Anime -> Moe -> Lolicon ->...
> 
> I wonder what comes next.



Cripples... Animals... alien lolitas


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I only watched the first season but *it changed me. It made me a better man.*
> 
> I'm actually contemplating buying the Complete First Season and the second one off Amazon so it can set next to my great Evangelion collection.
> 
> ...


It can have that effect on people 

Rei or Asuka, eh? Asuka all the way. But i really like Mari.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

This conversation is among the worst this thread has ever had.

Why don't we talk about real women again.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Aight bout to start watching High School DxD.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> It can have that effect on people
> 
> Rei or Asuka, eh? Asuka all the way. But i really like Mari from 2.0



I'm a huge Meganekko fan but Mari was batshit crazy.

I liked Asuka since the beginning as well (Rei was a total bitch) but they made Rei more cuter and tolerable in the Rebuild movies.

And I must thank Mura for Highschool DxD.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This conversation is among the worst this thread has ever had.
> 
> Why don't we talk about real women again.



Yes like Melanie Iglesias.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Or Amber Heard.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This conversation is among the worst this thread has ever had.
> 
> Why don't we talk about real women again.



Don't want to. I do that on a daily basis as is when I'm not on the net.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Then get offline.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight bout to start watching High School DxD.


Oh yeah? Tell me how you like it.



Esura said:


> I'm a huge Meganekko fan but Mari was batshit crazy.
> 
> I liked Asuka since the beginning as well (Rei was a total bitch) but they made Rei more cuter and tolerable in the Rebuild movies.
> 
> *And I must thank Mura for Highschool DxD.*



Anytime, anytime.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm a huge Meganekko fan but Mari was batshit crazy.
> 
> I liked Asuka since the beginning as well (Rei was a total bitch) but they made Rei more cuter and tolerable in the Rebuild movies.
> 
> And I must thank Mura for Highschool DxD.


I fucking loved her fight, the face she makes...shit gave me chills. As crazy as she is i just love her for it.

I was suprised how tolerable she was but even then i prefered Asuka.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I wonder if there is an AT-X version of HS DxD.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wonder if there is an AT-X version of HS DxD.



Yes there is, only version I watch.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> This conversation is among the worst this thread has ever had.
> 
> Why don't we talk about real women again.



Real women aren't niche enough.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Speaking of EVA....Rei or Asuka, pick and choose.
> 
> Asuka in the original anime, but now Rei for me after the Rebuild movies.



Mari.

Also Strike Witches is complete trash.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Real women aren't niche enough.



Mai waifu pillows are the only thing that will get it up these days it seems.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I trust Sephiroth's taste more than you other people. If he says its trash then its probably true. Not to mention the animation in the screen shots looked like shit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Also dat fucking ending


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I trust Sephiroth's taste more than you other people. If he says its trash then its probably true. Not to mention the animation in the screen shots looked like shit.


Then don't watch it and shut up. 

Haters be killing my high I swear.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

So many fucking haters, they just come out of the fucking wood work.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gnome you bastard, go watch Fate/Zero and read Wolfen Crest instead of replying to every post here.
> 
> Show me some DDL links.



Any legit places to stream from? Ala Netflix or similar?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to agree with Mura, Gnome. You should be catching up in F/Z.

If you are somehow disappointed, which honestly doesn't make sense, you can neg all of us every day for a month.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura, you watch the Persona 4 series yet?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Then don't watch it and shut up.
> 
> Haters be killing my high I swear.



Get more high I swear.

If you have hate in your heart let it out!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gnome you bastard, go watch Fate/Zero and read Wolfen Crest instead of replying to every post here.
> 
> Show me some DDL links.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Any legit places to stream from? Ala Netflix or similar?


 
Not like Netflix but there ya go.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

i wonder when people will learn hater isn't a viable dismissive insult


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Hnnnnnng


And I haven't watched P4 yet Lee because I haven't finished the game yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm not allowed to P2P dl at school.



I just put out a site for Lee that has 720p DDL. Use it.



Esura said:


> Hnnnnnng
> 
> 
> And I haven't watched P4 yet Lee because I haven't finished the game yet.



Doesn't know if Lee cares but I'm currently watching it. Last episode was damn good.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay, so what is this show similar to?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

As long as its english idgaf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I trust Sephiroth's taste more than you other people. If he says its trash then its probably true. Not to mention the animation in the screen shots looked like shit.



Man it's not even a question of my taste, Esura thinks Queen's Blade is A+ quality anime, I don't know if you have seen it, but not even the QB fanbase think highly of it and watch it just for the badly animated tits and waifu material.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Man it's not even a question of my taste, Esura thinks Queen's Blade is A+ quality anime, I don't know if you have seen it, but not even the QB fanbase think highly of it and watch it just for the badly animated tits and waifu material.



And what of it?

I think I need to hop on that Rebellion.

The Queen is dead, long live Lena!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Queen's Blade isn't bad and like Mura looking i'm forward to the new season.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> And what of it?
> 
> I think I need to hop on that Rebellion.
> 
> The Queen is dead, long live Lena!



Have you seen up to rebellion?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> And what of it?
> 
> I think I need to hop on that Rebellion.
> 
> The Queen is dead, long live Lena!


You like something he doesn't and that makes your taste inferior obviously. It's a law of the universe and people always need remind you of it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Didn't they already have like 2 seasons of Queen's Blade?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing Esura, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

2 seasons and an OVA series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

There were also specials that the first two seasons had.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

AT-X versions?


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Have you seen up to rebellion?



Just the first season but I was spoiled about events that happened in the second.

I still want to see it. I need more Lena the Wandering Warrior in my life.

Oh, and you guys never told me how is my set? Shitty?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Just the first season but I was spoiled about events that happened in the second.
> 
> I still want to see it. I need more Lena the Wandering Warrior in my life.
> 
> Oh, and you guys never told me how is my set? Shitty?


I like your set bro.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I am pretty sure I can dig up some DDL's for the at-x version if they have em. I remember watching like 3 episodes, then haven't been back since the first season for some reason. Which reminds me, I need to finish watching Star Driver.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

I found full seasons 1 and 2 but both are over 11 gigs


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

So how about that XIII-2? pretty crazy huh?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> You like something he doesn't and that makes your taste inferior obviously. It's a law of the universe and people always need remind you of it.



>Implying I hate Queen's Blade 

It's just a show about tits with a low budget, just calling it how it is.

Enjoy it for that sure, calling it a great anime though?

It's like calling Neptunia a great rpg for all the loliservice.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> >Implying I hate Queen's Blade
> 
> It's just a show about tits with a low budget, just calling it how it is.
> 
> ...



I do now consider Neptunia a great RPG for its dialog and story (what loli btw?). I was actually discussing this on another message board earlier. I still hate some of its mechanics though but I've enjoyed this more than quite a few "BEST RPGS OF AWWWS TIME!!"

I like Queen's Blade for its characters, action, and the story. Its a simple story but its serviceable. I wasn't expecting some Ergo Proxy like story anyway.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> >Implying I hate Queen's Blade
> 
> It's just a show about tits with a low budget, just calling it how it is.
> 
> ...



Calling a spade a spade. No shame in that.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Thats because the author really likes S-Cry-Ed and has said his arm is inspired by that.



Oh...makes sense. lawl.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I do now consider Neptunia a great RPG for its dialog and story (what loli btw?). I was actually discussing this on another message board earlier. I still hate some of its mechanics though but I've enjoyed this more than quite a few "BEST RPGS OF AWWWS TIME!!"
> 
> I like Queen's Blade for its characters, action, and the story. Its a simple story but its serviceable. I wasn't expecting some Ergo Proxy like story anyway.



Hey enjoy what you enjoy, you don't need to validate it to me. 

Just going to call you on saying it being an anime great, or Twilight being well written, or Uncharted being bad, etc.

Opinions are assholes.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura you see Shuffle!?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I got so pissed off at the male lead near the end of shuffle. Worst male lead ever.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Hey enjoy what you enjoy, you don't need to validate it to me.
> 
> Just going to call you on saying it being an anime great, or Twilight being well written, or Uncharted being bad, etc.
> 
> Opinions are assholes.


I never said Twilight is well written. I just said I enjoyed reading it. Nor have I said Uncharted was bad either, just extremely overrated and an average game. Do you just bandwagon jump on comments you think I've said?



Lee Min Jung said:


> Esura you see Shuffle!?


Nope


Mura said:


> I got so pissed off at the male lead near the end of shuffle. *Worst male lead ever.*


I don't want to now.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

That shit got kinda rough near the end of the series. But ya, that guy fucking sucked.....Which girl would you have chosen? 

Also @ DxD, Who is the Bishop?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

You watched Madoka yet Esua?


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

No I haven't Sepiroth.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Moe/Loli enough for you Esura? Although she is like 14 though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That shit got kinda rough near the end of the series. But ya, that guy fucking sucked.....Which girl would you have chosen?
> 
> Also @ DxD, Who is the Bishop?



I would chosen kaede, no doubt.

What episode you on, because I don't wanna spoil it for you.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 13, 2012)

On topic (sort of): 

Since we're talking about whatever...

Off topic:



Gnome said:


> So how about that XIII-2? pretty crazy huh?



What about that Kaiji though?









[YOUTUBE]J5JjTkJMckw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never said Twilight is well written. I just said I enjoyed reading it. Nor have I said Uncharted was bad either, just extremely overrated and an average game. Do you just bandwagon jump on comments you think I've said?



Hypothetical as my statement was, I seem to recall you said the first book was well written, and that's also the same thing about Uncharted.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

@Yasuri

Kaiji is good people.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahhh...It is going to be Asia, isn't it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I haven't Sepiroth.



You should.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ahhh...It is going to be Asia, isn't it?



To put it bluntly, yes. Asia will be the bishop.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Hypothetical as my statement was, I seem to recall you said the first book was well written, and that's also the same thing about Uncharted.



Nope, I said I liked it, but my previous statements has all but been mutilated and distorted over time where now I'm being called a Twifag even though I hate the last book and never watched, nor intend to watch the movies. I said Uncharted 2 was a fun game but was not GOTY worthy under any circumstances and did not deserve to win and it was incredibly overrated. I also said it wasn't worth $60 bucks either. But those statements has also been mutilated and now I'm called an Uncharted hater even though I've played quite a bit of Uncharted 2 online.

But enough of this.



Cutest video game baby ever.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> @Yasuri
> 
> Kaiji is good people.




Them E-Cards.



Only thing missing is the ear drill, its remote control, and the special wrist watch.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

So I watched the first episode of Fate Zero, that's a lot of exposition, I hope something actually happens.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya, first episode is like that. But it will pick up next episode, esp near the end. Then all shit breaks loose on 3 and 4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Cutest video game baby ever.



My love is for other toasters (robots) personally, namely KOS-MOS and Lamia Loveless.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

A bunch of names got thrown around so forgive me for not knowing. But the kid who woke up with a mark on his hand, and the dude in the church who got saber seem like they'll be the most interesting characters. And the kids summon looks the best, reminds me of the mad king in Fire Emblem GC.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> A bunch of names got thrown around so forgive me for not knowing. But the kid who woke up with a mark on his hand, and the dude in the church who got saber seem like they'll be the most interesting characters. And the kids summon looks the best, reminds me of the mad king in Fire Emblem GC.



The kid is Waver. The guy with Saber is Emiya Kiritsugu. That should ring a bell if you watched F/SN.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried to watch F/SN, didn't get past like 5 eps.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I tried to watch F/SN, didn't get past like 5 eps.



I don't blame you.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

The main character was about as interesting as a sack of dildos. Not even the weird dildos with peoples faces on them.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

The guy who looks kind of like this G?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 14, 2012)

Berserker is my favorite, mainly because I don't know anything about him.

Lancer is unexpectedly awesome in this one, million times better than Stay Night's. Saber is Saber. Rider had a moment where I lost all respect for him and then he got it all back ten times over like a minute later. Archer is much better than in Stay Night, more interesting. Caster is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), except for how he was introduced. Assassin I'm iffy on... he seemed super ill in that first episode, though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Sure, but change the dragon to a chariot with horses and the guy being more buff and have orange hair.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't like Assassins design, he looks ugly.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Beserker > Gilgamesh?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say I like Berserker more until Gilgamesh *actually* proves he's as formidable as he was in SN. He seems to be manageable this time, which for all intents and purposes actually makes the anime as a whole better and more suspenseful.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The main character was about as interesting as a sack of dildos. Not even the weird dildos with peoples faces on them.


I can't really think of too many people who likes Shirou except for in certain key moments in Unlimited Blade Works and Heaven's Feel routes. The awesome cast makes up for Shirou and his dumb ideals.

His father, Kiritsugu is much, much cooler.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I tried to watch F/SN, didn't get past like 5 eps.



As many have said before to me, one does not watch F/SN, they read it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

This is prob old, and has been posted because it has been released for about a month, but it made me chuckle....

An anonymous Square Enix Dev has commented on KHIII.


> “Kingdom Hearts III will happen,” said an anonymous  Square Enix developer. “It may be several years from now, but it’s going  to happen. Once we finish Versus XIII and rest from that, we will start  on Kingdom Hearts III.”
> I responded with a laugh and quipped “so six years, right?”
> I received laughs in return and, “yes, most likely.” ​


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

So the best way to alleviate the harsh wait for Versus is to wait for KHIII instead since that way it'll feel like Versus comes out sooner than you thought it would.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

You know what they should do....put Versus XIII on hiatus or scrap it and do KHIII.

After KHIII, THEN go back to Versus XIII.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 14, 2012)

If Versus doesn't have 2-300 hours worth of quality gameplay.

  So help me Square


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

You think there will be more people that would rage over versus being cut or more people happy that KH3 is coming, and before versus?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

It's gonna be 60 hours, but a gorgeous 60 hours with fun action, mafia hijinks, and multiple difficulties.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 14, 2012)

I think a 60 main story, with enough extra stuff to go over 100.

I'm gonna play it so many times, though. I'll put at least 1,000 hours into it and post a picture of all my files on here.

































































































If we don't all have a family and kids by then.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'm gonna play it so many times, though. I'll put at least 1,000 hours into it and post a picture of all my files on here.
> 
> If we don't all have a family and kids by then.



Hey, no reason why your family can't help you grind for exp., items like trapezohedrons, and perform other repetitive tasks while you sleep and work.  You all take turns.  The power of collaboration.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> If we don't all have a family and kids by then.



Ugh, I will be an old man like CrazyMoronX by then, no kids for me though, kids are gross.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 14, 2012)

No one will touch my Versus. No one.


I'm almost 100%-ing this XIII-2 slut. But I want my Versus wifey.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh to be naive

and stupid


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura...bra. You are right yet again. Taimanin Asagi is awesome. Somewhat NTR-ish though from this first episode. Still don't have anything on BB but may be better than Discipline.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

So we won't be getting KHIII anytime soon huh? Square rather work on BS titles and now act like they don't have the capacity to do more than one project... I swear I feel like we getting trolled


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura...bra. You are right yet again. Taimanin Asagi is awesome. Somewhat NTR-ish though from this first episode. Still don't have anything on BB but may be better than Discipline.



You still got three more episodes and the special. Get to it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> You still got three more episodes and the special. Get to it.



I saw them now, it gets kind of weak after the first. And story...what story? Ninjas fighting rich people because all corporate rich people is in cahoots with demons and said ninjas get kidnapped and raped by minions of some dead ninja resurrected by Lucifer and the Elder did something that I'm not aware of...eh. Also, there is too much stuff going on with the sex...but then again, I guess I'm not as much of a tentacle person as I thought. I could actually see why you'd like this over Bible Black but for me, Bible Black remains untopped....again. Then again, Bible Black has the distinct advantage of being based off an eroge of the same name  and have a futa though. And with all the shit that goes on in the anime and there is no futa? Seriously? Missed opprotunity indeed. Oboro as a futa could of been something fierce.

But that latter point brings up another issue I have. Lack of diversity. It pretty much doesn't divert from monster rape, tentacle rape, BDSM, and crazy face sex. Diversity in action is one of the things I really liked about Bible Black.

Good thing about watching this though is that I have a gif from this hentai but never had a clue what hentai it is from for awhile now until now. So that solves that mystery. 

I would give it a 7.5/10. That's good, but not great. Note that this is all opinions. 

Whats some other H stuff you recommend?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I saw them now, it gets kind of weak after the first. And story...what story? Ninjas fighting rich people because all corporate rich people is in cahoots with demons and said ninjas get kidnapped and raped by minions of some dead ninja resurrected by Lucifer and the Elder did something that I'm not aware of...eh. Also, there is too much stuff going on with the sex...but then again, I guess I'm not as much of a tentacle person as I thought. I could actually see why you'd like this over Bible Black but for me, Bible Black remains untopped....again. Then again, Bible Black has the distinct advantage of being based off an eroge of the same name  and have a futa though. And with all the shit that goes on in the anime and there is no futa? Seriously? Missed opprotunity indeed. Oboro as a futa could of been something fierce.
> 
> But that latter point brings up another issue I have. Lack of diversity. It pretty much doesn't divert from monster rape, tentacle rape, BDSM, and crazy face sex. Diversity in action is one of the things I really liked about Bible Black.
> 
> ...



Well I said that the story wasn't going to be as good as Bible Black. I just liked the sex more than BB. The facial expressions is what really makes me love it. Not everyone likes the whole tentacle thing but in this it was gold to me. There is a asagi game which does have a futa though if you still want to know, not Oboro though. Well, I'm glad you liked it. My favorite H-anime for me but thats just me.

I'll PM you my second favorite H-anime which is from the same company. Gonna tell you though, just like this the story is non-existent.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well I said that the story wasn't going to be as good as Bible Black. I just liked the sex more than BB. The facial expressions is what really makes me love it. Not everyone likes the whole tentacle thing but in this it was gold to me. There is a asagi game which does have a futa though if you still want to know, not Oboro though. Well, I'm glad you liked it. My favorite H-anime for me but thats just me.
> 
> I'll PM you my second favorite H-anime which is from the same company. Gonna tell you though, just like this the story is non-existent.



I like those crazy sex faces in hentais (I think its called ahegao). I also didn't mind the tentacles and I did enjoy it more than the average H-anime. I guess when you said you felt the sex was better than BB I built up Asagi as this hardcore awesome shit since I think extremely highly of BB's animations. So it was my fault I expected too much. Even though it was hardly my first hentai, Bible Black is like the hentai equivalent of FFVII for me in terms of impact.

And this is based on a game? Wow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like those crazy sex faces in hentais (I think its called ahegao). I also didn't mind the tentacles and I did enjoy it more than the average H-anime. I guess when you said you felt the sex was better than BB I built up Asagi as this hardcore awesome shit since I think extremely highly of BB's animations. So it was my fault I expected too much. Even though it was hardly my first hentai, Bible Black is like the hentai equivalent of FFVII for me in terms of impact.
> 
> And this is based on a game? Wow.



Asagi has plenty of H-games too, not just this one.



Just look under the relations to see the other games of this. Oh yeah, before I forgot this will bring you to NSFW content just to warn you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> What the fuck is going on in this thread?



**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> **



I admit it, shit goes to hell in here when I talk about anime and hentai.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Asagi has plenty of H-games too, not just this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look under the relations to see the other games of this. Oh yeah, before I forgot this will bring you to NSFW content just to warn you.



Oh...so the endings of the games don't end good for the girls like the last episode.

What happens in the last game? I keep reading that Asagi and her sister gets mind broken but appears in the next game sane and some new girl replaces her.

And why does the artwork for the game look better than the animation?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...so the endings of the games don't end good for the girls like the last episode.
> 
> What happens in the last game? I keep reading that Asagi and her sister gets mind broken but appears in the next game sane and some new girl replaces her.
> 
> And why does the artwork for the game look better than the animation?



Well I haven't reached end of it yet so I can't really say and yes, the artwork is better in the games than the anime. Playing the game is a lot better than watching the anime. The Artist, Kagami is my favorite in any work I've seen.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Aight, finished watching up to episode 5 of DxD, not too bad, good amount of fan service. I have a feeling that some filler is about to come after this beg arc. That true? So since she has her 8 pawns, rook, knight, bishop and queen, does that mean she doesnt need her other rook, knight and bishop, since there are supposed to be 2 of each? Also, the Crimson Dragon Emperor seems kinda op if it just keeps getting doubling after certain periods in a battle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, finished watching up to episode 5 of DxD, not too bad, good amount of fan service. I have a feeling that some filler is about to come after this beg arc. That true? So since she has her 8 pawns, rook, knight, bishop and queen, does that mean she doesnt need her other rook, knight and bishop, since there are supposed to be 2 of each? Also, the Crimson Dragon Emperor seems kinda op if it just keeps getting doubling after certain periods in a battle.



Epsiode 6 and 7 are actually light novel material from volume 8. Vol 8 is just side storys so it doesn't hurt them to use it now. Rias actually already has one other bishop, that person hasn't been shown yet so she has a rook and knight left. She will use those as the story goes on. Crimson Dragon will get even better, it doesn't even stop at doubling Issei's power every 10 seconds. That will be known later though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya that is what I am saying, fucking OP every 10 seconds. Although I would have to think his body would be able to take that strain, so there might be some training involved so that he can break his limit from time to time. Then again, we might have some stupid ass villains who will find out bout his ability, and waste time with talking no jutsu and get owned cuz they let him power up too much.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

You get any further in F/Z, Gnome?


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKNuoFCZR7Y[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone who likes good animes need to watch this. I watched it on Netflix after Strike Witches and its boss, straight up. Ellis is just too cute.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You get any further in F/Z, Gnome?



No. School. I watch anime at night only pretty much, but tonight I work late so maybe not until tomorrow.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Aight, caught up all on my current anime series, gimme another one to watch. I want something with action/fighting.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Doesn't matter what you want, if you haven't watched Kaiji then you need to watch Kaiji.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

How long is the series?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How long is the series?



Its 26 episodes. But I'll give you a good one as well that has fighting.



Shit it real good, don't underestimate it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaiij has 2 seasons so its 52 episodes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Kaiij has 2 seasons so its 52 episodes.



Whoops, my mistake.

Edit: DDL link for the anime I recommended.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Aight, lemme take a look at em. Wait I heard bout Ben-to, isnt that bout the weekly food item thing, show or summin like it. Ahhh yaaa.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

It was my dark horse anime of 2011 thats for sure.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaiji is something you watch when you're in the mood for something suspenseful like Death Note.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

I see Ben-to talk


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey...you know whats annoying?

Trying to explain Fate/ZERO to my brother while watching. Its a waste of time. If its not Bleach he don't care. Hell, trying to explain Bleach to him is annoying.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

Is he big on anime?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Shit, I feel ya Esura, I had to do the same with my girl, cuz she didn't know what was up, and didn't make sense to her......Nonetheless, I told her to shut up and watch it...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I see Ben-to talk



Damn straight, dat Ice Witch.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

My own brother loves Samurai Champloo and Rurouni Kenshin, but trying to get him into other anime, even similar ones, is impossible even though i know he'd love it. Most of my friends are like that and it's the same thing -.-

Hence why i never bring up anime around them.

@ Mura...Ice Witch indeed


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

tell him to watch Samurai 7 next.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

I have friends that have a interest in anime but don't watch as much as I do so I can't really talk to much about it either. Sometimes I bring my laptop over to my friends house to watch anime. Everytime I start a episode of a series he says "What are you watching"? every single fucking time. Pisses me off to no end, why do I gotta tell you over and over again what I'm watching so after the gazillionith time I'm like "friend what some goddamn anime and maybe you'll know!". friend pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey...you know whats annoying?
> 
> Trying to explain Fate/ZERO to my brother while watching. Its a waste of time. If its not Bleach he don't care. Hell, trying to explain Bleach to him is annoying.



I try explaining anime to my brother all the time. All he does is ignore me. 

Then the fucker watches some the shit I recommended like 6months-a year later.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

What would you say if you girl said to you:

Happy Fucking Valentine's Day. I love you with all my butt. I would say heart, but my butt is sadly bigger.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

She better not be a fatty and "I'd say lets try some anal if that's what your hinting at."


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Better late than never?


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> First i've heard of an Otaku hipster
> 
> So if he doesn't do subs all he does is dubs? Fucking lol



My brother likes being different without being different. He is to anime fans what GURL gamers is to female gamers. Fake.

And my other elder brother is the same way. I don't mind subs personally, although I do prefer dubs over subs I can just as easily watch subs so its no problem for me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> My brother likes being different without being different. He is to anime fans what GURL gamers is to female gamers. Fake.
> 
> And my other elder brother is the same way. I don't mind subs personally, although I do prefer dubs over subs I can just as easily watch subs so its no problem for me.


Oh god, yeah i know people like that and i just can't put up with them.

I just can't do dubs, the VAs sound so fucking campy and cheerful all the time. Like they're not even into the role. Only Dub i've heard that i like was FMA.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Oh god, yeah i know people like that and i just can't put up with them.
> 
> I just can't do dubs, the VAs sound so fucking campy and cheerful all the time. Like they're not even into the role. Only Dub i've heard that i like was FMA.



Strike Witches dub is cute though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

Well if you say so maybe i'll give it a try


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

'Tis a wise choice to watch Kaiji.




I heard you need a loan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey...you know whats annoying?
> 
> Trying to explain Fate/ZERO to my brother while watching. Its a waste of time. If its not Bleach he don't care. Hell, trying to explain Bleach to him is annoying.



Bleh has nothing to explain.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 14, 2012)

Chichu is a motherfucking beast.


[/randomontopicness]


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

I told you.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

...no you didn't.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

OOOO SHIT, WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

That is never going to happen. Toonami was shutdown through lack of ratings because kids today have shit taste and watch Spongefag.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

"quickmeme.com"

What?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> "quickmeme.com"
> 
> What?



Ya, decided to ignore that.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That is never going to happen. Toonami was shutdown through lack of ratings because kids today have shit taste and watch Spongefag.



That show still on?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

Probably, I don't watch cable anymore, but kids are retarded so...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm watching Dragon Ball Kai for the second time now (beginning of Android arc) and it makes me sad kids these days won't see Buu, SS3, Majin Vegeta, or Gohan at his finest.

I hope they continue it in the future. :sadface

And they try toonami shit on other channels, but it gets lamer each time.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Probably, I don't watch cable anymore, but kids are retarded so...



Early Spongebob was actually good then it began to become a massive letdown and sellout.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy shit, how did I miss that all this time? Da fuk?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow thats cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a shame kids today don't have a Toonami.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sure everyone saw this coming but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

That's going to be boring as fuck. I don't like Serendipity and that's where Sazh and Dajh will be.

Give me Lightning episode.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura wants that FFXIII-2 Paradise DLC where they all go to the beach to play volleyball on the sand with a camera and camcorder option available to take pictures and videos.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

SPADES?!?!?

Fuck, I may just get it. I haven't been able to play Spades since high school... and other forms suck, maybe this'll be interesting.

But 240 for a costume? They should be 80 since they don't actually do anything and most people have beaten the game for a week now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Speaking of THEATRHYTHM, I never understood some of the angst against it considering how the fanbase has such a hard on for Uematsu. Its a fucking rhythm game of Uematsu's finest...it would be like the dream game for a fan of Uematsu.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Would people pay $79 for the rhythm game though?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Would people pay $79 for the rhythm game though?



In Japan? Many actually. Most games are around that price point (in yen) there.

Here? lolno


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

The only worth while DLC coming now eh?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy Shit!!!!!! This toonamiaftermath site IS THE SHIT. Playing shows all the time, even the commercials with them!!!!!!!!! This shit is my homepage now. Sailor Moon is on right now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

I LOVE SAILOR MOON!!! HNNNNNGGG!!!! 

HNN NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!!!!

My childhood. 

I used to know the theme song by heart...well I still do actually.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

100%ed


And that secret ending was a behemoth of a letdown.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

I REMEMBER THIS EPISODE!! OH SHIT!!!! 

BEST SITE EVERRR!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty legit site, quality isn't bad either.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Too bad I can't get rid of the chat. I remember this episode too.  Shit goes on 24 hours a day. Look at the schedule. Everything you can think of from old school  toonami/CN. Just finished watching Dragonball.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, the battle music, so epic.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

I remember wanting to be like Tuxedo Mask when I was younger, getting all the bitches.

I wuv some Sailor Uranus and Chibi Moon!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Dat Tom 

Gundam Wing is after DBZ


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Fighting evil by moonlight! Winning love by daylight! Never running from a real fight! She is the one named Sailor Moon!! She will never turn her back on a friend! She is always there to defend! She is the one on whom we can depend!! She is the one named Sailor Moon!!!

EDIT: Gundam Wing? Oh fuck me. I hate whoever posted this website. I want to play Blazblue...but I want to watch this too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

always wondered what Toonami was like


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> always wondered what Toonami was like



Wut?

You never saw Toonami before now? You poor child. I weep for your childhood.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wut?
> 
> You never saw Toonami? You poor child. I weep for your childhood.



I had to make do with local before school and after school cartoons.
Yes, I was poor.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I had to make do with local before school and after school cartoons.
> Yes, I was poor.



I was too sadly so I feel you. We like had cable for two years when I was younger...then it got cut off for hella years because they couldn't afford it afterwards then gets cut back on again during my teen years then got cut off a few years afterwards for similar reasons until now as an adult. Keeping cable is a must, because regular TV is pure shit nowadays. 

I actually didn't watch Sailor Moon on cable, in Ohio (Cincinnati in particular) there was a station that played Sailor Moon and Dragonball Z before it even came on Toonami as well as shows like Samurai Pizza Cats, Fist of the North Star, Crying Freeman and Wicked City. Was also some anime called Monkey Magic or some shit. They kept stopping DBZ at the end of Garlic Jr. Saga though.

Luckily, even without cable you still got to watch stuff like Digimon, Pokemon, Cardcaptors, Yu-Gi-Oh!, Power Rangers, Wildcats, etc. Local TV had some good selections as well. 

EDIT: 10,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was too sadly. We like had cable for two years when I was younger...then it got cut off for hella years then gets cut back on again during my teen years then got cut off a few years afterwards until now as an adult. Keeping cable is a must, because regular TV is pure shit nowadays.
> 
> I actually didn't watch Sailor Moon on cable, in Ohio (Cincinnati in particular) there was a station that played Sailor Moon and Dragonball Z before it even came on Toonami as well as shows like Samurai Pizza Cats, Fist of the North Star, Crying Freeman and Wicked City. Was also some anime called Monkey Magic or some shit. They kept stopping DBZ at the end of Garlic Jr. Saga though.
> 
> Luckily, even without cable you still got to watch stuff like Digimon, Pokemon, Cardcaptors, Yu-Gi-Oh!, Power Rangers, Wildcats, etc.



Shows like that don't come by anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I had to make do with local before school and after school cartoons.
> Yes, I was poor.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

dat Space Ghost: Coast to Coast, dat Trigun, dat Cowboy Bebop, dat Yu Hakusho, dat Rorouni Kenshin....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Started shitstorm over kid buu being the strongest


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> dat Space Ghost: Coast to Coast, dat Trigun, dat Cowboy Bebop, dat Yu Hakusho, dat Rorouni Kenshin....


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

Everyone knows Kid Buu is the strongest, he was the closest to killing Hercule.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Ofc it was, without a doubt. I wonder where he got all the commercials from. That is hard to find.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

It's not random


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

It isn't?  It sounded like a response to someone but I can't find a related post.

You trollin' me?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

No you just blind man, turning into CMX on me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ofc it was, without a doubt. I wonder where he got all the commercials from. That is hard to find.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, yeah I'm blind. fucking two post above.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Tom's cool, but let's not forget about Moltar.

[YOUTUBE]m4wRNtp-oI0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5N2lNUSStjg[/YOUTUBE]

I mean shit, Toonami reviewed games as well.

[YOUTUBE]6ahtIeYL7u8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya they reviewed the NHL 2k on Dreamcast a little while ago.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, I actually remember watching that review on TV.

And Tom is a G. "Don't sleep on the secret summon Aeons." "This time the quest is shorter... 70 hours."

He prefers his shortest games to be Skyrim 100% length at least.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Space Ghost: Coast to Coast is on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2012)

The first time i heard about elder scrolls was Tom's review of Morrowind 

Of course i remember Moltar, classic classic, he was the old school shit before a majority hopped on the bus, i think i may even have a VHS still of the original "get ready for a power trip" dbz opening 

I think i must have been around 7 at the time i started watching toonami (and CN in general), but that's a rough estimate


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 16, 2012)

Just have to say
XIII-2 >>>> XIII

The way the story intrigues me made me finish this game in four sittings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Judging by how the ending played out, I really hope we get a XIII-3 (I may be of the few that actually wants this )




And...Golden Chocobo <3


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Lupin is so boss


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Knight of Fate said:


> Just have to say
> XIII-2 >>>> XIII
> 
> The way the story intrigues me made me finish this game in four sittings.
> ...



Ironically, this is probably the last place you wanna praise XIII-2. 

I liked the game, but another one? No fucking way. Even though mechanically it was an overall improvement, the world is overdue to be killed off and forgotten.

Versus, XV, KHIII, a new IP series that's good... Those are things that should happen instead of EcksEyeEyeEye-Three.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

XIII-3 is practically already confirmed though, its also inversely proportional to my respect for Squeenix.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Knight of Fate said:


> Just have to say
> XIII-2 >>>> XIII
> 
> The way the story intrigues me made me finish this game in four sittings.
> ...



Honestly, I'm torn. I liked mostly everything about FFXIII-2, including the story. But I can't ignore the lack of polish this game has compared to FFXIII and it disappoints me a bit.

That said, I'm with you on a FFXIII-3, or some big DLC or whatever so you ain't alone on that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

< Still hasn't bought XIII-2

Not having money for shit sucks right now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

If I can play as Caius, I'm down. But no Serah, no Vanille, no Alyssa, no bosses with millions of HP that are immune to poison, and no metal or rap songs.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> If I can play as Caius, I'm down. But no Serah, no Vanille, no Alyssa, no bosses with millions of HP that are immune to poison, and *no metal or rap songs.*



This is very important.


Also, more Uematsu.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

They should pay him a sum equal to the development cost of the game. They'll make a profit just because of him.

You put "the return of Nobuo Uematsu" on the next FF game and you're selling 2 million, day one.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> < Still hasn't bought XIII-2
> 
> Not having money for shit sucks right now.


I feel you...

Paying the electricity is a pain in my ass and I'm broke my damn self now after that.



Gnome said:


> This is very important.
> 
> 
> Also, more Uematsu.



Would you let the man go already? 

I like my Crazy Chocobo and Origa and other vocal tracks. Fuck that, Persona series changed me and I want similar tracks in future FF games. I would like to hear a remix of the FF theme done by Origa.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like my Crazy Chocobo



We don't want more gamers like you. Therefore, change the music back.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> We don't want more gamers like you. Therefore, change the music back.



Gas 'em up with the greens and let him go. 

I wish some people would lighten up on Crazy Chocobo. It was clearly meant to be a funny spin on a theme fans are familiar with. Its not even the main Chocobo theme of the game. Why so serious? Also, I would prefer to hear something from someone...anyone other than Uematsu. I like the old geezer, don't get me wrong, but I would rather hear some compositions from different composers. 

Oh, and I found something that even I find creepy as all fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwTXy7RryVo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Is that a dude or an ugly chick?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2012)

The music in this game is the worst in the series by far.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude, I have no clue. Either way...this is fucking creepy...and this is coming from someone who is a fan of the fucking character.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 16, 2012)

"Thumbs Up for more Anime and Video Game Character Tutorials!"

"15,969 likes"

Ruh roh


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Nah. It's better than XIII's by a little (minus like 3 or 4 complete shit pieces). I don't remember XII's, didn't play XI.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The music in this game is the worst in the series by far.



..........come on doood....

I'm still glad this entire soundtrack is getting much love by many nonetheless. Now if only Square could partner up with Atlus so Shoji Meguro can compose a FF game, spin off or mainline, doesn't matter, just compose a FF game.

Anyways, so I don't have to hear all this hate, how is Darkness II? I love the first one btw.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Who cares about Darkness II?



Demo is out and awesome.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Who cares about Darkness II?
> 
> Demo is out and awesome.



As a former Witchblade and Darkness comic fan as well as one of the few people in the world who seem to loved the shit out of the first Darkness game, I do.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Played 3 minutes of the first game's demo and thought it was the worst next gen game I've played since Enchanted Arms.


I liked Enchanted Arms better.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Played 3 minutes of the first game's demo and thought it was the worst next gen game I've played since Enchanted Arms.
> 
> 
> I liked Enchanted Arms better.



Darkness was something special. The game obviously had its flaws which I hope is fixed in the sequel. Story was awesome too and it possibly had the most beautifully orchestrated, yet rage inducing scene in current gaming.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JUNA-kapnY[/YOUTUBE]




I don't think a game ever quite evoked that much emotion from me since FFVII. It really made you feel for Jackie's plight then.

Its one of the few Western games I was willing to buy at full price and regretted not one penny.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, Resort Style DLC all that shit.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Slut Serah, Power Ranger Noel, and Demonic/Super Saiyan Sazh in card games?


Best DLC of the year.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm buying that Serah DLC. Don't give a darn. Call me whatever you want but there is no shame where I'm at.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't blame you, it's better than her original. Had any costume for either been released the day it came out I would've gotten them. I was hoping for Ezio costume on day one.

Sadly... and yet fortunately, I 100% the game and unless they give me more achievements won't play it ever again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

That's cool, since this is actually one of the few games in existence I'm going to buy all the DLC for and I'll tell you how it is. I don't even plan on buying this much DLC for fighters, and I love fighters.

I'm going to hate playing that Sazh DLC. Why? I fucking suck at card games not related to Yu-Gi-Oh! or Pokemon, particularly spades and tonk. There is a reason I don't gamble....I suck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Played 3 minutes of the first game's demo and thought it was the worst next gen game I've played since Enchanted Arms.
> 
> 
> I liked Enchanted Arms better.



Never did finish that game, felt like a ps2 game.

Luckily Lost Odyssey came around for my 360.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Off topic as hell but...I found Painwheel hentai.

I'm a little disturbed by this discovery...like not in a good way. Thats the last Skullgirl character I expected a H drawing of....


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Off topic as hell but...I found Painwheel hentai.
> 
> I'm a little disturbed by this discovery...like not in a good way. Thats the last Skullgirl character I expected a H drawing of....



Rule 34 etc etc.

She is adorable, so not surprised in the least though.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Rule 34 etc etc.
> 
> *She is adorable*, so not surprised in the least though.



Whatever . Put your circus chick set back on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whatever .



?

She is most moe character of them all.


----------



## Roman (Feb 16, 2012)

If someone is gonna tell me I'm crazy for doing this, I can completely understand them. I haven't actually started yet, but I'm gonna be playing through "I wanna be the guy" after following some of Squiddish's videos. Gotta say, the difficulty has captivated me


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Played 3 minutes of the first game's demo and thought it was the worst next gen game I've played since Enchanted Arms.
> 
> 
> I liked Enchanted Arms better.



Enchanted Arms was cool.

1000g get.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't get the 1000 'cause doing that casino shit to get enough health was far too boring for me. Decided I didn't care enough.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Feb 16, 2012)

Have FFXIII-2. Played it. Liked it. Has about six or seven flaws that immediately stand out.

1) Cast
2) Graphics
3) Music
4) Graphics
5) SE's commitment to riding this shit into sequel after sequel after sequel
6) It's not Versus XIII
7) It's not Versus XIII

I mean does Snow have to show up, EVERYWHERE? Damn. When Snow said Lightning gave him the power to time travel as well, I set my controller down and said "This shit bombs." Of course I played more of it later that day.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2012)

Its gonna be DLC or i'm kicking someone's ass.

Hell if it IS DLC i'll kick someone's ass.

The very notion that you want to run this crappy XIII series as some kind of series in the first place is mind boggling


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

So if Snow is just jumping around time traveling as well, why doesn't he just join you?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Feb 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The very notion that you want to run this crappy XIII series as some kind of series in the first place is mind boggling



Actually SE had some good ideas. FFXIII was meant to be a series of tragedies. FFXIII, Agito XIII, and Versus XIII were all supposed to be very dark games.  But they lost their vision, wanted to go for the money, you know, usual corporate greed f#cked the entire saga.




Gnome said:


> So if Snow is just jumping around time traveling as well, why doesn't he just join you?



Ikr.  He joins you as a guest for a mission but then after you complete it, they're like...

Snow: "Oh no it's a time paradox. Something happened and we can't be together Serah." 

Serah: "Snow, don't leave me." 

Snow: "I'll find you Serah I swear it."

ZERO PHOENIX: "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> So if Snow is just jumping around time traveling as well, why doesn't he just join you?



Lol, the absolute most bullshit twist is "You can't enter the gate for some reason." That's why no one can join the two chosen ones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Actually SE had some good ideas. FFXIII was meant to be a series of tragedies. FFXIII, Agito XIII, and Versus XIII were all supposed to be very dark games.  But they lost their vision, wanted to go for the money, you know, usual corporate greed f#cked the entire saga.



 i meant "series' as in XIII 1 and 2. Turning that into a series was a nonsensical move  

On the contrary, Type zero is a great game(played it and beaten it a few times now), and i have good opinions on what i've seen of V13. They are both dark(type zero is probably the darkest final fantasy i've played and a pretty dark one in general)


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> So if Snow is just jumping around time traveling as well, why doesn't he just join you?





Fraust said:


> Lol, the absolute most bullshit twist is "You can't enter the gate for some reason." That's why no one can join the two chosen ones.



Its not really a bullshit twist. Its just an artificial reason to keep you from having another party member considering they only want you to play with Serah, Noel, and monsters.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura... that's called a bullshit twist. An "artificial reason" is another way of saying an illogical excuse, given the context of the setting, in order to create a limitation.

For example, in Dragon Ball Z/Kai, the Room of Time and Space (Hyperbolic Time Chamber) is only allowed a capacity of two people, and you can only enter the room twice. This is an "artificial reason" which otherwise has no logical reasoning behind it than to keep the story from being broken. If you say "you can enter the room as many times with as many people" they'd all workout for a week per month and kill anything in a second. Same way if any character could go through the portal with them, they'd have a full party in which you aren't forced to use the monster system.

Otherwise known as "bullshit". Simple math really.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Esura... that's called a bullshit twist. An "artificial reason" is another way of saying an illogical excuse, given the context of the setting, in order to create a limitation.
> 
> For example, in Dragon Ball Z/Kai, the Room of Time and Space (Hyperbolic Time Chamber) is only allowed a capacity of two people, and you can only enter the room twice. This is an "artificial reason" which otherwise has no logical reasoning behind it than to keep the story from being broken. If you say "you can enter the room as many times with as many people" they'd all workout for a week per month and kill anything in a second. Same way if any character could go through the portal with them, they'd have a full party in which you aren't forced to use the monster system.
> 
> Otherwise known as "bullshit". Simple math really.



I say tomato you say tomahto, whatever.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Actually I say tomato. And I'm always right.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Actually I say tomato. And I'm always right.



I like and dislike that about you. You stick to what you say even when you are wrong often. Its annoying, but I ain't mad at ya.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Oooooh, Esura mad as hell.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Oooooh, Esura mad as hell.



You is so tsundere for me.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

If there's the possibility I might be wrong, I say "imo" or "I think".

If I don't, it's because I'm right. 100%. That's the kind of guy I am.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm right even when I'm wrong, because I convince others around me of my rightness.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm right even when I'm wrong, because I convince others around me of my rightness.



This statement can create world peace.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm right even when I'm wrong, because I convince others around me of my rightness.



This is actually an ability in a manga I'm reading. The ability is called Devil Style.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm right because I'm right. There are no if's.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

^ The World is right, therefore I am right and he is right and subsequently all is wrong with being right.


Fraust said:


> This statement can create world peace.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 16, 2012)

So, more DLC coming up, this time is Szah's chapter, card mini game and costumes. More stuff that probably was kept out of the game when it was released -_-


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Athrum said:


> So, more DLC coming up, this time is Szah's chapter, card mini game and costumes. More stuff that probably was kept out of the game when it was released -_-



Yeah but this one is worth it because Sazh.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I am currently reading Liar Game. This is my type of entertainment. My favorite type of thing to read/watch is suspense that involves tricking, lying, geniuses, complete surprises, and psychological warfare.

Anyone have any recommendations in terms of manga, anime, TV shows, or movies that involve well done psychological warfare?

I might change my major to Psychology, I didn't realize how much it interested me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Kaiji Kaiji Kaiji god fucking dammnit, shit is brilliant.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> This is actually an ability in a manga I'm reading. The ability is called Devil Style.


Yeah dat Devil Style 

Gnome is Zenkichi


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Is Zenkichi badass like me? 

If not, you can expect a world of hurtful words.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Kaiji Kaiji Kaiji god fucking dammnit, shit is brilliant.



Manga? Anime? Both? Manga before Anime? Completed, ongoing?

What?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Honestly, I'm torn. I liked mostly everything about FFXIII-2, including the story. But I can't ignore the lack of polish this game has compared to FFXIII and it disappoints me a bit.
> 
> That said, I'm with you on a FFXIII-3, or some big DLC or whatever so you ain't alone on that.


idk man, for some reason, I was really bored when playing FFXIII. It took me a year to actually finish game. Yes, really, a year 

I wasn't too motivated in finishing it until FFXIII-2 was announced. I guess what caught my eye was Noel Kreiss's design and how I'm a Lightning fan to begin with (Yes, a fan of the character but not the plot)

What I think is that since they ended it with a big ass ''To be continued'' already so why not make a whole game instead of wrapping it up in a probably rushed DLC 

I would also definitely get the Lightning episodic DLCs [/fangirling]



Fraust said:


> I am currently reading Liar Game. This is my type of entertainment. My favorite type of thing to read/watch is suspense that involves tricking, lying, geniuses, complete surprises, and psychological warfare.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations in terms of manga, anime, TV shows, or movies that involve well done psychological warfare?
> 
> I might change my major to Psychology, I didn't realize how much it interested me.


Did you try the Liar Game j-drama? I find it more intense than the manga. I also recommend Kaiji if you haven't watched that already (available in live-action movie and anime)

EDIT:
Kaiji consist of two seasons as of now.
Season 1: Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji: Ultimate Survivor - 26 episodes
Season 2: Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku Hen - 26 episodes


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Manga? Anime? Both? Manga before Anime? Completed, ongoing?
> 
> What?



Go with the anime (2 seasons), you can pick up the manga afterward if you like.

The author writes it kind of like books. So each arc is a "book" and has closure but you can expect more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Yeah dat Devil Style
> 
> *Gnome is Zenkichi*







Gnome said:


> Is Zenkichi badass like me?
> 
> If not, you can expect a world of hurtful words.



Zenkichi is the MC's most trusted partner. Now he is trying to overthrow her and become the MC of the manga.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 16, 2012)

In case you don't see my edit
Kaiji consist of two seasons as of now.
Season 1: Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji: Ultimate Survivor - 26 episodes
Season 2: Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji: Hakairoku Hen - 26 episodes

I highly recommend watching Kaiji.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is Zenkichi badass like me?
> 
> If not, you can expect a world of hurtful words.


Zenkichi is a badass mofo and on his way to main character status


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

What's this manga called again? going on my to read list.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Medaka Box.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Medaka Box.



Currently on chapter 133. Awesome shit, will be an anime in april.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I sense lies.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I sense lies.


I wouldn't lie about this shit yo.

Don't let haters sway you, Medaka Box is an awesome manga and i think you'd like Zen.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

If I get massively trolled, I swear...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

It has fanservice, I'll tell you that right now. Don't know if your turned off by that or not but I thought I'd give you a heads up.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm indifferent to most fanservice unless its massively over the top like Queens Blade or something. The most I'm okay with is like Maho Sensei Nejima.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Then you'll be fine. Medaka Box is damn good.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh yeah how could i forget the fanservice 

Those two straight chapters of


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

dat body

What kind of manga is it? I like the art.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

It changed from a shitty shounen battle manga to a shitty love comedy.

Oh anshin'in.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> It changed from a shitty shounen battle manga to a shitty love comedy.
> 
> Oh anshin'in.


I'm still wonderin' if the manga really will end before the anime begins


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

You said it was good, then said it was two different kinds of shit?

I'll go back to reading Liar Game. This main dude is my ideal character.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Inside joke Fraust.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Well its a bad one


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'm still wonderin' if the manga really will end before the anime begins



I'm still wondering too, thats a bold thing he did in that chapter.



Fraust said:


> You said it was good, then said it was two different kinds of shit?
> 
> I'll go back to reading Liar Game. This main dude is my ideal character.



Its just what one of the characters said, thats one of the things which makes this manga so good. Constantly obliterates the 4th wall.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmm.... Well then, maybe I'll consider it. It takes a lot for me to sit down and read a manga as fiercely as I'm reading this.

Suzuka managed to sit me down and finish it in two days. I don't even know why.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I marathon'd the One Piece Anime for 2 days. Fuck sleep.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm still wondering too, thats a bold thing he did in that chapter.


I just think it's an elaborate troll, it's like "whatcha gonna do anime crew?"



Quality 

Now get reading guys.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh kumagawa, your too epic.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome, I am not worthy.

Did you skip the intro/ending? I like to force myself to get used to them because I end up loving them. Like Steins;Gate (which you should watch) took me a bit to truly fall in love with the intro. Same with Blue Exorcist. I still need to watch Ano Hana, too. :/


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Ano hana is only 12 or 13 episodes(I forget which). You can finish that in a day, easy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm watching Sherlock now because its 3 episodes. Don't worry though, I'll get back to F/Z.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw the first episode of Ano Hana, but ended up blasting away Deadman Wonderland and then Blue Exorcist instead. The former isn't completed and was good, but not amazing. The latter started great, then lost the pacing and ended so anti-climatically.

Then I got DBK again, Mad Men, 30 Rock, Big Bang Theory... now Liar Game. Maybe I'll make a day for Ano Hana.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, Blue Exorcist was fucking shit once they deviated, it honestly shouldn't have been greenlit yet as it were.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

They're greedy over there. They can't be patient and wait so they can make an accurate anime. And only the biggest ones can have enough filler to make up for it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

I started watching Sherlock


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

/sigh.

What happened to Wolfen Crest?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Haven't started yet, I'm still trying to catch up with Bakuman, almost there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

So how you liking Ben-to Lee?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome's a student.

College gives you tons of free time, but you wanna spend some of that time doing other shit. Ain't that right, Gnome?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a student as well with job, but it aint bout that. It's all gravy. I am just trying to peer pressure him to read that instead of another new series.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I feel you. Like I said, I started on stuff then other shit came up (Mad Men) and I lost track. unfortunately shit happens.

When he gets to it, as well as Steins;Gate, he'll know why we're all so adamant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Steins Gates best anime of 2011.. shit was too good..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Steins;gate and madoka for me. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahh ya Sailor Moon is on.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Steins Gates best anime of 2011.. shit was too good..



Was it really that good? I saw 2 episodes and it felt boring as hell. Also the main character was annoying.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Dang, I cant watch Sailor Moon. I need to step my game up in Blazblue. I can't lose to a Relius as bad as I did today anymore.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Athrum said:


> Was it really that good? I saw 2 episodes and it felt boring as hell. Also the main character was annoying.



I can't see how Okabe can ever be boring, he's hilarious in fact.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

My girl totally caught me singing the sailor moon theme in the shower today.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Athrum said:


> Was it really that good? I saw 2 episodes and it felt boring as hell. Also the main character was annoying.



I wasn't hooked by the first episode either, kinda forced myself to keep going 'cause generally everything starts of slow in good stuff. It kinda hits you hard all at once.

How you can find Kyouma Hououin annoying is beyond me, though. He's one of the funniest things, especially his banter with Kurisu. Classic.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck, S:G is on my list to watch. Never got around to it, heard it was boss too. Too busy with my Korean dramas to jump ship to a new anime series right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qoQXp2kaDN8[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Kurisu A.K.A. Christina.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Esura I just found your waifu.........the dumb bitch.

Oh yea TITS! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBxMo7L8_I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

She's also a weaboo cunt.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Minxy needs to do a porn... that she doesn't make a sound in.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am a student as well with job, but it aint bout that. It's all gravy. I am just trying to peer pressure him to read that instead of another new series.



I've got a job too. I just got off my shift so shaddup


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

I got no job and bitches love my accent, style and hair

living the dream


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Bitches love my penis.

Living the dreamerer dream.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I got no job and bitches love my accent, style and hair
> 
> living the dream


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Hey Esura I just found your waifu.........the dumb bitch.
> 
> Oh yea TITS!
> 
> ...



I would love to just stick my face in her titties and just go to sleep in them while she stroke my hair and sing a song to me.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Bitches love my penis.
> 
> Living the dreamerer dream.



stating obvious shit isn't what real dreamers do.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Then you should go back to sleep.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread is mostly populated by lonely man, that are in an urge to get laid.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

lonely man are is onery


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

No it's ronery

I AM SO ROOOOOONERRY!


----------



## Athrum (Feb 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Hey Esura I just found your waifu.........the dumb bitch.
> 
> Oh yea TITS!
> 
> ...



What a lovely pair.....of eyes...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Man those eyes aren't special

those titties be banging though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Motorboat those bwlbwlbwlbwlbwl.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBxMo7L8_I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She's also a weaboo cunt.





Ghost Bustaaas!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd bust something white on her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'd bust something white on her.



White rap?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Melted vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Idk about you guys but I was thinking semen.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Semen? That makes no sense whatsoever.

No, Gnome. Just no.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I'd do it.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah but you're a guy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

With what she's wearing you know she wants it to.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

(^_^*)

(*V_V)


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

I would love to just stick my face in her titties and take a nap while she plays with my hair and singing me a lullaby.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

Before or after plowing dem titties?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

it's esura

obviously after


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

Just ordered Tales of Abyss 3DS off amazon.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Before or after plowing dem titties?



Well, I was thinking I could just lay on her titties after a hard day of work and talk to her about my day and the news and other shit while she rubs my hair and I lay on her bare titties. Then I ask her to sing me to sleep.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Just ordered Tales of Abyss 3DS off amazon.



I forgot you got a 3DS too.

Abyss on 3DS looks slightly rougher than the PS2 version. Loading times are much better though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been trying to get my 3DS to work on the wireless here but I have to register it and its not recognizing my 3DS's mac address as a gaming device. /rage


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would love to just stick my face in her titties and take a nap while she plays with my hair and singing me a lullaby.



oh oh, it looks like Esura is in need of some luv, there there.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 18, 2012)

two words

Cam whore.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Da fuk is a 3DS? A game system? What good games does it have?


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Lee, you be playing Pokemon? 

I need to start on my Gardevoir and Gothitelle set. Favorite Pokemons!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

dat fucking Elesa. Best looking Gym leader I can remember recently.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Skyla and Lenora got her beat though.

Black and White has some of the better looking females in the series. Professor Juniper,  Bianca, Hilda (female MC), Shauntal, and Caitlin (yes I know she was in the other ones too)....all are love.

And Gothitelle may take Gardevoir's spot as hottest Pokemon...._maybe_.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Lenora is kinda thick, yo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lenora is kinda thick, yo.



That's why I like her. 

Also, Skyla got some meat on her too, or its possibly just the way they drew her. Either way, I dig Skyla too.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Pokemon women. 

New topic of discussion:


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry mate, this is not the Cute Asian Girls FC thread.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Neither is it the terribly drawn anime girl FC.



At least real girls are real.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Either way mate, all I see are pixels.

Skyla, there. She ain't bad either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2012)

Will always be a Cynthia fan myself.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 19, 2012)

Flannery


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> At least real girls are real.



So what? Shoo.


Cynthia is possibly one of the hottest Elite Four members out. Lorelai ain't got shit on her.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh boy. I try my hardest to mix anime geekiness with real life coolness.

It seems others do not have the same interest. Shame on me for trying. I'll keep the real life women for myself then. And Gnome 'cause he's hispanic.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Oh boy. I try my hardest to mix anime geekiness with real life coolness.
> 
> *It seems others do not have the same interest.* Shame on me for trying. I'll keep the real life women for myself then. And Gnome 'cause he's hispanic.



No, its just that every single time we mention something about a fictional female character you come in with the "herp derp lol lets talk real women". There is a time and a place for every discussion. The other damn day we were talking about our favorite races of real women.

Stop being a stick in a mud and tell us your favorite Pokemon female character.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Even if I wanted to talk about anime women, ones from Pokemon would absolutely be nowhere in that conversation.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Character designs are character designs yo, am not prejudice.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Even if I wanted to talk about anime women, ones from Pokemon would absolutely be nowhere in that conversation.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yk_-Lu_CEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yk_-Lu_CEI[/YOUTUBE]



That ain't no ass....

I'm with Fraust. Real women conversations are better. Plus if we talking about hot women to bang in video games it wouldn't be Pokemon. Come on now....


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> That ain't no ass....
> 
> I'm with Fraust. Real women conversations are better. Plus if we talking about hot women to bang in video games it wouldn't be Pokemon. Come on now....



Dude, just cuz it is pokemon, it does not excuse the fact that it has some attractive female designs. We aren't talking about the pokemon themselves, the females.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

The ladies there ain't smangable is the point.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Ahhh...I see. Ok, opinions. No Prob, all cool then.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)

so... I guess it's save to say that everyone on this thread got the serah bikini dlc.
They also need to get laid.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Implying I've gotten the game.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 19, 2012)

I actually broke down and bought the game.

Should I feel bad.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Depends on a couple of things.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't beat the game yet, to be honest and aren't sure when too. Don't have the time to play it right now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> That ain't no ass....
> 
> *I'm with Fraust. Real women conversations are better.* Plus if we talking about hot women to bang in video games it wouldn't be Pokemon. Come on now....



I swear people like you and Fraust are some fucking killjoys.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, I love talking about pussy. Just real pussy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Aren't the characters from Pokemon like 12?


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Aren't the characters from Pokemon like 12?



I think (at least I hope) they're talking about the older females in the show like Cynthia and the like. Anyway to attempt to bring discussion back to the thread's intended topic, Is XIII-2 any good? Is it better than the first game or is it to 13 what 10-2 was to 10?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

It's better than the first game in the right areas, but is actually worse in areas like graphics, music, and to a lesser extent, story. The story is about equal with FF13. What it makes up for in characters it loses things that made FF13's decent.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome said:


> It's better than the first game in the right areas, but is actually worse in areas like graphics, music, and to a lesser extent, story. The story is about equal with FF13. What it makes up for in characters it loses things that made FF13's decent.



Yeah I listened to some of the soundtrack and it doesn't sound nearly as good as the first game's though Caius' theme is boss. Is the equipment upgrading system still the same or have they changed it (one of my few major problems with the 1st one)? I heard the game is a lot easier than the 1st, is it true (hopes not)?


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

I may be the only one here who finds Caius' theme one of the weaker tracks in the soundtrack. Didn't sound epic enough like Orphan's theme in FFXIII. Then again, that's not saying much since the entire soundtrack is possibly the second best in the series imo.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Yeah I listened to some of the soundtrack and it doesn't sound nearly as good as the first game's though Caius' theme is boss. Is the equipment upgrading system still the same or have they changed it (one of my few major problems with the 1st one)? I heard the game is a lot easier than the 1st, is it true (hopes not)?



You'll be glad to hear the weapon upgrade system is gone.



Esura said:


> I may be the only one here who finds Caius' theme one of the weaker tracks in the soundtrack. Didn't sound epic enough like Orphan's theme in FFXIII. Then again, that's not saying much since the entire soundtrack is possibly the second best in the series imo.



That's because Orphan's theme was fantastic. FF13's soundtrack has some fantastic songs in general. As a whole FF13-2's does not compare, but it still has some good songs.

The biggest issue for me lies in the gameplay, not the soundtrack or story. Some of the gameplay design choices just piss me off. Getting rid of staggering on every normal fight, only to have it relevant in boss fights? Get the fuck out of here or give me more boss fights. The battle system was made for staggering in mind. They shouldn't have gotten rid of it, but only reduced the amount of fights that needed staggering.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura with many typical Esura posts.

Caius's theme is a godsend, as is Noel's theme. Full Speed Ahead aka Dash aka Run is my personal favorite, though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome said:


> You'll be glad to hear the weapon upgrade system is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno about you but I still stagger enemies. And it's actually a plus in a sense. Because I'm replaying XIII and fights become unnecessarily dragged out. 9/10 fights you had no choice but to stagger since power leveling was more or less a no go. There's one thing to make strategy in a fight but it's another to forcefully drag things out. One of the reasons I like 13-2's gameplay more is that they actually give you incentive to get stronger. I can still strategize but still have freedom to do shit. That and I rather not have to go through every fucking normal fight and treat it as a boss fight and fight for literally 5-6 minutes or so. That's ludicrous.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Once you have a strong Chichu, no fight should last more than 3 minutes. And the 3 minute ones should be the final boss and Raspatil.

EDIT: I lied. There's a ci'eth in the Archylte Steppe that is by far the longest fight in the game because you have to stagger it and the chain increases by .1 for every magic move I believe. I fought it in a pair which took about 10-15 minutes probably.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Esura with many typical Esura posts.
> 
> Caius's theme is a godsend, as is Noel's theme. Full Speed Ahead aka Dash aka Run is my personal favorite, though.




I think I saw someone here post in the OBD *cough Adamant Soul cough* that Caius' theme is better than Sephiroth's theme.

Excuse me but who's theme was done by Nobuo Uematsu and who's wasn't?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Dunno about you but I still stagger enemies. And it's actually a plus in a sense. Because I'm replaying XIII and fights become unnecessarily dragged out. 9/10 fights you had no choice but to stagger since power leveling was more or less a no go. There's one thing to make strategy in a fight but it's another to forcefully drag things out. One of the reasons I like 13-2's gameplay more is that they actually give you incentive to get stronger. I can still strategize but still have freedom to do shit. That and I rather not have to go through every fucking normal fight and treat it as a boss fight and fight for literally 5-6 minutes or so. That's ludicrous.



If by strategy you mean using COM-COM-COM and never changing for about 30 battles and 40 minutes, then yes, the combat is better. I literally sat in the same fucking paradigm and pressed auto battle forever because I never needed to change. It wasn't even fun, it was just boring.

There is no strategy outside of boss battles and rare monsters / missions. It's all the same tedious battles that are finished in about 10 seconds that can easily be completed in one paradigm. If by "freedom to do shit" means that you want battles to be boring outside of boss battles, then yes, you have "freedom to do shit."

I had a COM-COM-SEN paradigm and blasted my way through a whole area without ever switching and only hitting auto battle. It wasn't even challenging, it was just boring. I couldn't do that in FF13.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

I like Caius's theme's melody better. It just resonates with my eardrums when the... drop? kicks in after the heavy parts. Other than that, Sephiroth's is way more intense and intimidating.

Although, they both serve their purpose for being a "theme." Sephiroth is supposed to intimidate you, freak you out, and make you want to kill him. His theme is kinda scary, like a Halloween or Horror movie theme. Caius on the other hand has noble intentions that just happen to go against what the main characters want. His theme is majestic and otherworldy (like the immortal guardian he is) and, during the drop that I like, it's very peaceful and calming to show his other, less villainous side.

I think both themes are extremely well done when talking about portraying their corresponding villains correctly. Subjectively they're equal to me and I prefer listening to Caius's because of the melody, but objectively I think Sephiroth's brings out more of what it was trying to accomplish. I guess.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I think I saw someone here post in the OBD *cough Adamant Soul cough* that Caius' theme is better than Sephiroth's theme.
> 
> Excuse me but who's theme was done by Nobuo Uematsu and who's wasn't?



Replace Sephiroth's theme with Golbez and you have an argument.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_w2l_B76CU[/YOUTUBE]



> If by strategy you mean using COM-COM-COM and never changing for about 30 battles and 40 minutes, then yes, the combat is better.



Yeah, sure. If you bothered leaving it like that. 

>Shifts through paradigms routinely in fights



> I literally sat in the same fucking paradigm and pressed auto battle forever because I never needed to change. It wasn't even fun, it was just boring.



So, you never bothered experimenting.



> There is no strategy outside of boss battles and rare monsters / missions. It's all the same tedious battles that are finished in about 10 seconds that can easily be completed in one paradigm. If by "freedom to do shit" means that you want battles to be boring outside of boss battles, then yes, you have "freedom to do shit."







> I had a COM-COM-SEN paradigm and blasted my way through a whole area without ever switching and only hitting auto battle. It wasn't even challenging, it was just boring. I couldn't do that in FF13.



I wonder why.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

One-Winged Angel was Nobuo's first orchestral song. 



Kefka's theme is amazing re-orchestrated.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmouaoB4fmg[/YOUTUBE]

Kuja's theme is very haunting.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2spjqRmQGRA[/YOUTUBE]

Sephiroth's theme is still awesome as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLI3fSgccZU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn71hIsm0U8&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Kuja's theme was dat haunted house 

On dat Phantom of the Opera shit


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Love Kuja.  Everyone knows that.

Best final boss battle music is MGS4, though.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Replace Sephiroth's theme with Golbez and you have an argument.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_w2l_B76CU[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah his theme is really thrilling but Nobuo said he was inspired by the original Psycho for One-Wingel Angel.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Its a Nobuo song, therefore its great and better than any song that isn't a Nobuo song in a FF game.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqT-rBg-vDk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


forever my favorite track


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Its a Nobuo song, therefore its great and better than any song that isn't a Nobuo song in a FF game.



This is a cold, hard fact.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

TRANCE TIME

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvqCkbP19Yw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Forever the best.
[YOUTUBE]sT9ReWDV0IU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't even played VI and I love Terra's Theme. Hearing it at Distant Worlds was amazing.

To Zanarkand has always been my favorite piece, though. I also love playing it myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah...they are. Esura is freaking me out now. Don't tell me you're pedo Esura...come on now. 

And when you've had the real thing it's kind of hard to get off to cartoons. But hey that's just me.

Lolz didn't see we were three pages ahead already. Point still stands.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Forever the best.
> [YOUTUBE]sT9ReWDV0IU[/YOUTUBE]



That doesn't really stand up to awesomeness that are the villain's themes.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

BITCHES DON'T KNOW BOUT MY VOID + TREE SWAG. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EjCyfFLxFs[/YOUTUBE]

Love that background laugh.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

for anyone who doesn't listen to kylelandry on youtube, look him up. He plays a lot of FF and KH pieces and improvises his own parts. He's an amazing pianist.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy go lcky protagonist
Questioning his existence
Alone in a far off world
Friends come to his aid and prove that he doesn't need to do it by himself
You're not alone is the single greatest track and moment in FF9
Shit that shit is even more emotional than Ceres and the world of Ruin


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Happy go lcky protagonist
> Questioning his existence
> Alone in a far off world
> Friends come to his aid and prove that he doesn't need to do it by himself
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlE8ZESSEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWE0nlhpdq8[/YOUTUBE]

Best battle theme ever 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGIswJBe9PU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

With this as a close second

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrWyQSzSkms[/YOUTUBE]

I can't stop listening to this, I simply find it to be amazing.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Get out     .


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

^Terrible.

Let me wash away the filth

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agaH80PYEpY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZt1lBWr_zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Nope.avi



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVkcmx2l3WA[/YOUTUBE]

As long as this is still a thing, there is no better Battle theme


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

The World said:


> That doesn't really stand up to awesomeness that are the villain's themes.



Yes it does, shut up, I hate you, yes it does.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOJ91H4mraU[/YOUTUBE]

This shit here is awesome


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

FF8 does a lot wrong

but there is no other FF that has a more hyped final boss battle.

For a villain who was barely there Ultimecia pulled out all the cinematic stops to let you know. This is your final battle.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes it does, shut up, I hate you, yes it does.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Crisis Core has some amazing tracks.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyyqKg3wDbg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best character themes ever (not including villains).


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYHblHmoQKg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Laguna swag


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Laguna was about the only decent character in FF8 kind of like how Auron was in FF10.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvhuIY8HcgE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I mean really, it's hard to stand on the same tier as FF8 and 9's OST as a whole


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Man With the Machine Gun sounds like a more flushed out Chemical Plant.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

O God we about to do tiers now?


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmYSy9U78Sc[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't even played 9 but I love this track (one of my favorites) and this DOES kick One Winged Angel's ass


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Music tier

8=9 (9 has the more powerful solo pieces 8 has the whole collection)
10
5 then 6 only because of Battle on the Bridge
7
4
13
12

















































































































































































2


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm happy with X second. Or third depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

"Raises hate shield" I honestly think 13 has a FAR better soundtrack than 7.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

At least you're not Esua

who thinks 10-2 has a soundtrack


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> "Raises hate shield" I honestly think 13 has a FAR better soundtrack than 7.



Just thought I'd let you know you're wrong, and you can live with it forever.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> At least you're not Esua
> 
> who thinks 10-2 has a soundtrack



Honestly I didn't even notice half the time while playing 10-2 that there was even music playing in the background (that's how bad it was).


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

At least now we have entertainment when Esura's not around.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Well that's my opinion. I simply enjoy listening to the tracks in 13 a lot more than those in 7. 7 had a really weak soundtrack in my opinion, compared to the rest.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Music Tier

8/9
6
7
5
10
4
11
12
13



































































































13-2













































X-2

Anything with a dash -2


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Music tier
FFX
FFXIII
FFIX
FFIV
Crisis Core
FFVIII
FFXII












FFVII














FFX-2


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

XIV doesn't exist, apparently.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> XIV doesn't exist, apparently.



I Don't play MMOs


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

lol XIII second and VII second to last.

I didn't know people's tastes in music could be that bad.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

There's a XIV?  [/sarcasm]


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> lol XIII second and VII second to last.
> 
> I didn't know people's tastes in music could be that bad.



Yeah sure, you'll let me know when the critique is over.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

OK for some real talk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waB8BDjXyV4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> OK for some real talk.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waB8BDjXyV4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Never actually played Tactics, is it any good?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Never actually played Tactics, is it any good?



If we're talking FF wise, it's god tier. inb4nottacticsogre.jpg


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Tactics is the best spinoff game ever bar none

Or I should say the best game that isn't a main title, even better than most of the main titles.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

Tactics had a fight that made me wanna rip my hair out. Anyone who played knows which one. It's infamous.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

Tactics Ogre. [/expectedresponse]

I can't disappoint.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Dat Dat Thunder God. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv7gKyO5H44&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVrQv36YFgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Dat Dat Thunder God.



>Dragoon Ramza
>TG Cid
>Agrias
>Meliadoul 
>Mustadio
>Balthier 

Concentrated rape right there.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy shit at that Mass Effect 3 CE. Possibly the best CE I've seen for a game and its not half assed like so many other CEs in the 80 dollars range. I may cancel my Neptunia MK2 preorder to preorder the PS3 version before its sold out like the 360.

EDIT: Fuck it, I preordered from Amazon. Has a bonus DLC thing and my local Gamestop may be out. Fuck.....


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Feb 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Tactics had a fight that made me wanna rip my hair out. Anyone who played knows which one. It's infamous.



Was it the battle at Fort Zeakdon? That was a son of a bitch. Compared to that I didn't have much trouble with the Lucavi.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2012)

cuz he's black


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 26, 2012)

O the loop holes of gambling laws.  Hilarious. :rolleyes

Also:



> I came in here thinking there would be some freaky sex scene in this game.
> 
> I came out very relived for this not to be the case.



Boo!  Where's my Serah sex scene at?


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Dude, get Serah's Resort Outfit DLC. I am for sure.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice.  She does appear in that clothing in all scenes of the game right? (When moving around the world, battles, cut scenes, or wherever)


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup you can play with that outfit in the battles, world, cut scenes etc ^^


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Was it the battle at Fort Zeakdon? That was a son of a bitch. Compared to that I didn't have much trouble with the Lucavi.



That was annoying but I was talking about the Weigraf/Beliel fight. Considering how it was set up, it was just a nightmare.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Will be bought....on payday.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Can you buy me something on payday?


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you male or female?

If male...hell no. 

If female...probably. How much is that something worth to you?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

You know what I am....In the night I am a.....during the day I am a....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

Trailer is in Japanese just to tell you.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2012)

is the game good i been wanting to buy it


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 29, 2012)

If you liked FF13, then you'll love this game. The battle system is a lot better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

This game still suck?

*looks at recent discussion falling into Tactics land*


Yes it does.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Its pretty good actually. I take my FFXIII-2 discussions on other forums nowadays though considering many members in this forum doesn't care for the game....y'know, without playing it.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> If you liked FF13, then you'll love this game. The battle system is a lot better.



I completely disagree.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

ultros

Day 64 buy for CMX


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

If its Ultros then CMX may have a reason to play this game.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

If it's Ultros CMX *will* buy this game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 29, 2012)

Still waiting for the game to drop price


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Ultros??!?!


ULTROS!?!?


*runs out to buy FFXIII-2 on the off chance DLC has Ultros*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, but it also has Gilgamesh...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, but it also has Gilgamesh...



A Gilgamesh you can get to kill possibly ultros...


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Its still funny having Chocobos as partners


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Ultros kills Gilgamesh or get the fuck out.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 2, 2012)

It's like half the damn game is DLC.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2012)

Judging from that picture, it depicts Serah with some semblance of swag.

Lies, lies and faggotry.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Serah is actually pretty cool in FFXIII-2.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 3, 2012)

^

I'll give you that at least she isn't a pathetic DiD like before.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Shit, I still have that game bought, sitting on my table, used as a paper weight. Wonder if I should pop it in and actually play it. Although I am too caught up in P4 right now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

If you already in P4, stick with that for now. 

I dropped P4 for a new fighter that came out awhile back and now I can't get back into it for shit. I actually started it up after reading your posts and played like an hour of it before I had to let it go. Ugh...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Dammit esura why stop? Oh well, whatever fighter your playing has got your attention so stick with that. 

Using it as a paper weight.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Dammit esura why stop? Oh well, whatever fighter your playing has got your attention so stick with that.
> 
> Using it as a paper weight.



Because my RPG backlog is ridiculous. I know I'm going to get laughed at for this, but I'm really into Neptunia MK2 atm. I put about 30 or so hours into Persona 4 and 3 FES like half a year back and it didn't feel like I even scratched the surface of these games. These may be the longest RPGs I ever played in my life and its kind of intimidating considering how many different types of games I play regularly.

So yeah, I pretty much own the Persona games for shits and giggles now. 

EDIT: Why the fuck is P3 and 4 so long compared to 1 and 2 anyways?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Well both games have you follow the course of going through 1 year.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well both games have you follow the course of going through 1 year.



Seriously? Wow, I figured there would of been some slight time skip of a few months or something.

I might as well black off all unfinished PS2 RPGs from my backloggery now because they won't get finished...like ever. Guess I'll just focus on my PS3 and handheld backlog. After MK2 I'll probably finish up Castlevania LoS and AC Brotherhood before I start on Graces f.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

P4 starts in May doesn't it? then goes to december, then makes a jump to march or something like that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

P3 is on portable...


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> P3 is on portable...



And is pretty inferior to P3 FES imo. I regret buying it.

I probably need to start blacking off games I have no intentions of ever finishing, like 3D Dot Game Heroes and Resonance of Fate.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Other than the Aegia Epilogue what else did they add to P3 FES? Cuz they tweeked some stuff in the P3 Port and made changes to it as well, like adding a female protag and such.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Other than the Aegia Epilogue what else did they add to P3 FES? Cuz they tweeked some stuff in the P3 Port and made changes to it as well, like adding a female protag and such.



Got no anime cutscenes and you move on a map. Had I not played some of FES before Portable I wouldn't of thought anything about it but....it pains me playing Portable now. Playing as a hot female MC doesn't change the fact that the experience is watered down.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Wait, you are glad there are no anime cutscenes on FES?


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wait, you are glad there are no anime cutscenes on FES?



No...the Portable got no anime cutscenes, its why I don't like it. Its all just bits and pieces and its just...wrong.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

You played through all of P3P? I don't remember since it has been years since I played and beat it, could have sworn there was a few. Butttt Vincent from Catherine is in there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

You can also fight P4's Margaret in P3P.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2012)

P3p is technologically superior to FES in every way.

Esua just mad there aint no animu.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually loved P3P over the original, easily. I can't say much bout the FES part cuz I haven't played that yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2012)

P3P allows you to control your whole party, that's a pretty huge step up.

I wish it was like that in FES, then it would be perfect.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You played through all of P3P? I don't remember since it has been years since I played and beat it, could have sworn there was a few. Butttt Vincent from Catherine is in there.



Nope, all I know is when I played, I was pretty much a fucking circle/arrow/marker thing on a map and the only time I moved was in Tartarus and all the anime scenes were fucking still pictures. I'm considering selling P3P because of it, regardless of its gameplay improvements.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Waittt, you can walk around in P3P. Also, I dunno cuz the anime scenes that I see in 4 are like only 5 so far, and they are only like 1 min each. So 5 min of cutscenes isn't much at all.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

Esua is an idiot like that.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

What ever zeneth.

Also, it has The Answer. Granted I never played it but its extra post stuff so whatever. 

Also, the entire presentation of Portable is downgraded. Of course this was going to happen since its...you know, the PSP and expected but it doesn't make it any less jarring. And I liked walking around school, like actually walking and not moving a marker, and talking to randoms and shit.

Portable wouldn't have bothered me if I hadn't played FES before it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

you know, when you're listing reasons why you prefer one version to the other.

It probably helps to list the shit you actually experienced.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Read again.

I generally think of more stuff after I post so I edit my posts often instead of doubling.

I said before I put about 20 or 30 hours in FES and Persona 4 before dropping it for a newer game.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

How you be Chie grinding and you didnt even beat 4? You missing out on the good stuff.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How you be Chie grinding and you didnt even beat 4? You missing out on the good stuff.



Cause I liked her as soon as she showed up. She was just instantly likable. Not too many games I usually like a character as soon as they first appear....well except for Fate/Stay night with Saber if that counts. Also Tear from Abyss, a game which I never finished yet. I can like a character without finishing the game y'know.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Well shit, you paid money for a good game, go play that shit. It takes a while to get into the swing but once you invest some good time into the social links and persona combinations and shit, it should pick back up for you. And I didn't mean that time, the other day when you picked it up for like 1 hour and put it back down, I mean put some hours into it.

Also, I like the way that Teddie thinks sometimes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well shit, you paid money for a good game, go play that shit. It takes a while to get into the swing but once you invest some good time into the social links and persona combinations and shit, it should pick back up for you. And I didn't mean that time, the other day when you picked it up for like 1 hour and put it back down, *I mean put some hours into it*.
> 
> Also, I like the way that Teddie thinks sometimes.



Which is a problem. I have numerous other games that are good as well I want to finish, and I'm generally working on shorter games first or games on my PS3 first and foremost. I'm planning on getting a Roxio thing so I can get some videos of my SFxTekken matches on Youtube. 

I bought Persona 4 (which was my first Persona game) on impulse. I saw it at Gamestop like a few or more years ago brand new when I was looking for some games for my PS3 and I was like...the hell? Gotta jump on that. I was actually up there for a completely different game for my PS3.

But I thought P4 had story ties to P3FES after I put some time into P4 so I stopped playing it and got FES off Amazon. THEN I had a co-worker talking about Nocturne and the rest is history.

Right now I'm on Neptunia MK2 and preparing for SFxTekken and Graces f.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

I would actually get SFxTekken if I had someone to play against on the 360.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah...you suck for not having a PS3 to play me. 

Also, with my new HDTV I'll be getting soon I want to take advantage of all dat HDTV glory with the games on my PS3. I'm considering shelving my PS2 in general as SMT games is primarily the only reasons I have my PS2 still hooked up...on the off chance I may want to try and finish them. Also, my SMT games on PS2 and Xenosaga 1 and 3 are the only games out of every PS2 game I own I haven't finished.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Fine, if you aren't gonna play P4, then watch the anime series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2012)

Shelving the ps2? That's pretty blasphemous.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fine, if you aren't gonna play P4, then watch the anime series.



Thats what I've been saying for a while but oh well. Shit just hit the fan last episode too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fine, if you aren't gonna play P4, then watch the anime series.


I will...eventually.



Sephiroth said:


> Shelving the ps2? That's pretty blasphemous.


I had good times with it, awesome awesome times but shit we are damn near close to another gen and I still have my PS2 hooked up, which now gets much played less than even my Wii. Taking up space. I also have 10x more PS3 games than I ever owned of PS2 games, although back then I was a high schooler without a job so...

 When I get my HDTV and my stand and all that, all I want hooked up to it is my PS3, Wii (its my newest console so whatever), and that Steam Box whenever it comes out. PS2 games look like wet garbage on HDTVs, I know that from experience with my bro's HDTV.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, you are getting that Steam box?


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

If its priced right and lets me play some of them cool Steam games I see in the Steam store, I don't mind.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I will...eventually.



I've heard that line plenty of times.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

I have no seen the anime either. Which i really want to. I am wondering if I should be the game first then watch the anime, or watch it in tandem. I don't wanna spoil myself in the show by getting too far. I am in september in the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd say finish the game then watch it. Your already playing it so might as well finish it first.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I've heard that line plenty of times.



Games before animes for me, you know that. I've actually haven't been watching any animes lately. Most of my free time I had has been on games or filing other family member's taxes now.

But I'm loving MK2. The first Neptunia was a flawed game....this is not. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_5Fc2UtWcM[/YOUTUBE]

Also, battle theme is pretty dope. Better than the first.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXvXmZtAoMc[/YOUTUBE]


Oh, and the game opens up with a fucking bondage scene.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 4, 2012)

FUCK THE HANDS OF TIMES PUZZLE IN OERBA 300 + 400


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

I did all that shit myself. That was the hardest part in the game


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

You're pretty awesome, Awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

>Entire cast made of loli
>opens with bondage
>Nope.avi


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Put some damn clothes on.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Why not nope.mkv or nope.mp4?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 4, 2012)

Hands of Time were pretty easy. If they time you just pause where you can see every number and figure it out.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

> Bondage?
> Loli's?
> Terrible music?

The Boss is not pleased.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why not nope.mkv or nope.mp4?



Cuz avi are more standard duh. That's like asking why people use .jpg instead of .tif or .tga


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

GTFL
DTF
Rule34


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Cuz avi are more standard duh. That's like asking why people use .jpg instead of .tif or .tga



Psh, why you gotta go all standard...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Psh, why you gotta go all standard...



Quiet hipster-koon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2012)

I have but one thing to say...









































































































































*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Fantasy and there obsession with small to regular sized Boobs. that is all.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I have but one thing to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not just FF, its many series like that. You might have a few token big tittied characters but the rest would be like that although there is always exceptions, always.

Devil Survivor 2 is awesome if you love the big uns like me. Every single female character in that game has huge titties, and I'm not exaggerating either.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2012)

Those aren't huge.

And in FF it's probably because they realize girls with huge tits probably wouldn't want to go running around fighting.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

TeenRyu go die in a fire.

You're what's wrong with stupid Japs making unrealistic goofy as fuck looking girls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Hear that sound?

That's CMX jizzing at the speed of orgasm.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

He's too busy dying of old age.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna get this game soon now that I've finished 13 finally, can't wait it should be awesome.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)

Square-Enix: BECAUSE FUCK YOU GUYS!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi The World 




And fuck you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Keep in mind that this is for Japan, not NA.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Gnome

You Cocky Cock.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

How is the game, World?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL wut? May? 

The fuck?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't understand why they can't take the time to make 5 achievements each DLC they put out. Do they not understand how many achievement whores there are? People that aren't necessarily huge FF fans (XIII[-2] fans actually) would get the DLC if they did, like me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

You amuse me.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

Only 'cause it's a XIII. If it was long lost VII, IX, or X dlc I'd cop it.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 7, 2012)

Lightning DLC?  Different combat system?

Wonder just how many DLCs they are going to put out.  Sometimes I'd rather wait until everything from the game is out.  Reason being, I marathon games and don't like to go back later once I finish everything to see something else to do some months later.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like there is a lot more DLCs to come as well. Wonder when enough is enough.

I like that Nakata Sae set Yasuri.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll platinum FFXIII-2 once all the DLC out. I feel sorry for those who steamrolled through the game to platinum real fast as those people wont have much use for any DLC not story related now.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes I think about waiting for all of the DLCs to come out, so I can maybe buy some kind of package with everything in it at some sort of discount.  Then again that'll take a while, assuming it does.  

Thanks.   Nice Litchi set yourself.






Yeah I'm still waiting for a nude Serah DLC patch .

Come on people who did those DOA Xtreme patches.  Come on up, Nippon.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

"Platinum" or 1000 doesn't matter if they don't add anything to it. Story related DLC with no trophies/achievements will only be bought by those who care, for whatever reason, and they probably don't give a shit about when in their story progress they play the DLC since it won't be change anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Yasuri (Mar 8, 2012)

> This is why I hate living in North America.. :|
> 
> Because?
> 
> ...



Lol at some of these people.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

Not going to lie, when I hear of a Japanese game I'm interested in not getting localized to NA I almost say the same damn thing. 

EDIT: Oh, I read that quote you posted wrong I think.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it wrong that I have a fresh copy of this game but cant get my ass off infamous 2 long enough to give a darn about it?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Is it wrong that I have a fresh copy of this game but cant get my ass off infamous 2 long enough to give a darn about it?



Nope, nothing wrong with playing inFamous 2 instead. in fact the only thing wrong is the fact that you have a copy of it.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nope, nothing wrong with playing inFamous 2 instead. in fact the only thing wrong is the fact that you have a copy of it.



Inclined to agree. The sad thing is I never actually planned to buy it, I just couldn't pick up my copy of twisted metal without an ID. i'mamoron.jpg


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Jihl is out and here is a vid on how to beat her.

[YOUTUBE]XoCfJ3YhqMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)

Well CMX, will you get this game now?


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

CMX...CMX!! Are you ok? Post something if you are ok!


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Famitsu scan of Ultros.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry. Can't get with this game. Tried to like it but SE really boned the fans on this one. Going back to XII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)

That Ultros looks kinda badass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dat Ultros. 

Hopefully he's super powerful like he should be.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder what role he is when you his monster crystal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Badass.


Omega soloer.
Final Boss-killer.
Ultimate Weapon.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay so I finally purchased a copy of Final Fantasy XIII-2 and have started to paying it. That prologue was epic as all hell, kinda confusing since you were just dropped into that fight right away and not given an explanation as to how either of them got there or what it is. How the hell did Sera's outfit just change like that? I assume Lightning was responsible but is it ever actually explained how that happened. Man the game wasted no time in making me feel sorry for Noel, he is already my favourite character in the game. While there aren't as many characters I do like the interactions between Noel, Serah and Mog (who is the funniest character in the game IMO). Nice to see NORA doing well an Hope is still as awesome as ever. Alyssa was annoying at first though now I don't know she is alright. This farseer stuff sounds interesting but wasn't Yeul the girl Caius put in the water at the start of the game and how does Noel know her? This game's story has me seriously dying to know what s going to happen next.

The battle system seems basically the same as it was in the first game with obvious additions like the monster system which is actually quite cool to think that those monsters you keep fighting can join you and fight on your side though I have no idea which monsters are the best for what role so it's basically going to be trial and error but that is half the fun, though Cait sith and Pulsework knight have basically assumed the roles of my default medic and sentinel respectively. 

Is it just me or is sentinel practically useless at least for Noel and Serah, I regret actually putting any points into it at all. My Pulsework Knight is more than sufficient to fill the role of sentinel for the entire game I think. The other roles seem about the same and I like how they made the pre-emptive strikes not basically give you instant win if you get one. I am very glad that the upgrade system is no longer present, damn thing was a chore in the first game and I was ecstatic when I saw gil on the battle rewards screen but Chocolina has only been in the game for two areas and already she is starting to get on my nerves. Give me Oaka the 23rd over that annoying fool any day.

The soundtrack is under whelming compared to the first game in particularly the battle themes. There are some really enjoyable ones like the historia crux theme and Noels themes. Really enjoying the game so far can't ait to see what happens next.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Sentinel is only used as filler so you can save the bigger orbs for COM and RAV.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Why though? Why? Why did they have to talk with Bioware? Don't go bothering one of the better developers this gen.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2012)

They're trying to be relevant.

Might as well make a relevant game, though. Not try to make one relevant after the fact.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Might as well make a relevant game, though. Not try to make one relevant after the fact.



I see what you did there. They are trying to be relevant to what? I haven't played FFXIII-2 yet, so might be an inside joke or something.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't do anything.

When you look at VII, it's modern. VIII, it's leather jacket-y with a fucking gunblade. IX, it is actually 100% fantasy which was fresh. X, continued IX. XII, extra political, but had an overall theme to it. XIII was fine, it stayed modern but then kinda lost itself with the wilderness and extra Japanese drama. XIII-2 is just so mixed and bizarre and Japanese that I think it's more relevant to Japan now. I look at Noel and think he should be a in PS2 game.

It's kind of an abstract thought, I guess. That or I'm talking out my ass.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

When i think of FF, i think Fantasy, when I think of ME, I think Sci-Fi, it just doesn't register with me for some reason, kinda as random as that Chobot like character on ME3, shit felt out of place.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello adbot and welcome to March 21, 2012, where nobody gives any sort of fuck about information we learned a year ago


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned already. I thought he was cool.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I didn't do anything.
> 
> When you look at VII, it's modern. VIII, it's leather jacket-y with a fucking gunblade. IX, it is actually 100% fantasy which was fresh. X, continued IX. XII, extra political, but had an overall theme to it. XIII was fine, it stayed modern but then kinda lost itself with the wilderness and extra Japanese drama. XIII-2 is just so mixed and bizarre and Japanese that I think it's more relevant to Japan now. I look at Noel and think he should be a in PS2 game.
> 
> It's kind of an abstract thought, I guess. That or I'm talking out my ass.





Don't delude yourself, most FF games have always been so "Japanese". How is people just now realizing this with FFXIII and FFXIII-2? Do people have like some blinders on to previous entries or something?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2012)

You missed the point. Entirely.

I said it was too mixed. Not like rum and coke mixed, more like . It doesn't have an identity, it's just things thrown together. I know what they were trying to do, but I don't think they executed it correctly. It doesn't help that there is a wild Serah in the game either.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Fraust said:


> You missed the point. Entirely.
> 
> I said it was too mixed. Not like rum and coke mixed, more like . *It doesn't have an identity, it's just things thrown together.* I know what they were trying to do, but I don't think they executed it correctly. It doesn't help that there is a wild Serah in the game either.



Ohhh, ok I get ya.

I can understand this sentiment. I blame this on them trying to fix every single complaint people had with FFXIII and the short development time.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

9 and 12 were Japanese-eee but they also had the added pleasure of being high fantasy which has that western feel to it as well.

7 was Japanese with that modern/steampunk setting which was cool.

8 was straight Japanese mixed with some sci-fi/fantasy


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Sentinel is only used as filler so you can save the bigger orbs for COM and RAV.



I never actually thought of that, thank you I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Uh, I hate the paradigm shift system.

So fucking boring.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Uh, I hate the paradigm shift system.
> 
> So fucking boring.



The paradigm shift system hates your ass too.

She thinks you are lame in bed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Not what your mother thinks. 


/seanconnery


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

Children I swear.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Bu, bu, but the old man started it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Did not! 


I'm telling!


GOOBA!!!!


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Who the fuck is Gooba?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2012)

brightlygoob? perhaps


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, Lite Brite? Why would he tell on me to her?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

Does she even come in this thread? I think she did like once or twice.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2012)

cause she's the only person that loves you?

just a guess.


----------



## pussyking (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Uh, I hate the paradigm shift system.
> 
> So fucking boring.



atleast its well thought ouy, in depth and isnt flawed like most video game fight systems.

you must lack the required mental skills to enjoy it properly.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2012)

it's not _that_ intricate. I like it, but that's a little too much smoke up its ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys don't know who Gooba is?


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 22, 2012)

So what kind of DLC is out for FFXIII-2 right now and how much of it do I have to pay for, hopefully not a lot.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 22, 2012)

Enjoy CMX


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I am disappoint, where is the loli, moe, or anime girl in that pic? 1/10


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2012)

Ultros in FF13-2?

I was just about to sell the damn game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Ultros in FF13-2?
> 
> I was just about to sell the damn game.



Don't tell me you are going to keep the game for motherfucking _Ultros_? 

Why are you selling it anyway?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Ill lend you my copy of FFXIII-2 CMX, since it is being used as a paperweight right now.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't tell me you are going to keep the game for motherfucking _Ultros_?
> 
> Why are you selling it anyway?



1. yep.avi
2. I was likely never going  to play it again given the subpar story, the hilariously boring battle system compared to FF13, and the overall downgrade in quality with everything from the first game. I'm likely in the minority, but 13-2 was a large downgrade from FF13. They improved it in the right areas, but downgraded too many aspects that made its predecessor enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Enjoy CMX


 Tentacle worms. 

Not sure if want.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

That is for you CMX, you Ultros lover, you.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

